# Suggerimenti per togliersi certe idee dalla testa ...



## lolapal (17 Agosto 2013)

Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.
Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.
La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.
Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.
Alcuni piccoli chiarimenti: è felicemente sposato anche lui da 15 anni e ha due figli; non ci siamo MAI scambiati il numero di telefono o visti in luoghi diversi da quello (a parte un paio di incontri casuali, perché viviamo in una piccola città di mare); abitiamo a 300 mt. di distanza.
Io ero (e sono) molto turbata dallo sconvolgimento fisico (e non solo) che mi suscita e ho cercato di staccarmi, di non andare davanti alla scuola troppo presto, chiarendomi anche con lui, il quale, una volta che ci siamo scoperti, ha cominciato a fantasticare ad alta voce di noi due a letto insieme, a dirmi che era geloso (di alcune mie amicizie platoniche maschili con ex colleghi), nonostante io gli abbia esplicitamente chiesto di non farlo.
Non credo che riuscirò a descrivere bene la situazione: un mese prima della chiusura della scuola, lui mi dice che se lo vado a trovare dove lavora (campeggio estivo), prende un bungalow; io cado dalle nuvole e gli chiedo perché; lui, molto serio, mi chiede se veramente me lo deve spiegare a cosa serve il bungaow; io gli dico che, per l'ennesima volta, lui non rispetta i patti (di non parlare di sesso tra noi); lui risponde che non era d'accordo con questi patti. Poi, lui per il lavoro non è più venuto a prendere il figlio, l'ultimo mese.
Un mese e mezzo dopo la proposta del bungalow (io sono lenta nelle mie riflessioni), vado a trovarlo dove lavora e gli chiedo se la sua proposta era seria: lui è contento di vedermi, ma la conversazione prende una piega strana e finisce con lui che mi dice che se andiamo a letto insieme ci innamoriamo e che non vuole rovinare la vita della sua famiglia (ma neanche io!), che ha fatto un giuramento e vuole mantenerlo (perché io no?). Insomma, questa storia del bungalow mi era entrata nel cervello e non riuscivo a smettere di immaginare scene erotiche con lui e volevo capire, sinceramente non so che cosa volevo succedesse o forse sì... io sono d'accordo con lui, siamo sempre stati d'accordo su questa cosa, ma alla fine viene fuori che non possiamo neanche essere amici; ok, alla fine capisco anche questo, lui dice che se rimane solo con me non sa cosa potrebbe fare, ma allora perché mettermi tutte quelle idee nella testa? Perché fare proposte concrete? La confusione era totale, e anche l'umiliazione di essere andata a cercarlo...
Sono passati due mesi da quella volta, ho fatto uno sforzo incredibile a togliermelo dalla testa e lui che fa? Viene a cercarmi allo stabilimento dove vado sempre (sapeva dov'era, gliel'ho detto in tempi non sospetti), passa, mi guarda, sorride soddisfatto (una delle sue fantasie era vedermi in costume) e se ne va. Io non ho reagito, non gli ho sorriso di rimando, ero troppo sorpresa.
Ora mi è tornato in mente e ho il terrore di andare a prendere mia figlia a scuola a settembre.
Come faccio a togliermelo dalla testa?
Scusate la lunghezza.
Grazie!


----------



## dimmidinò (17 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.
> Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.
> La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.
> Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.
> ...


ciao,
secondo me questo ha riflettuto un po' sulla faccenda del bongalow e ha capito che avrebbe rovinato il suo matrimonio.. nei giorni che lo hai fatto aspettare ha tirato le sue somme e ha capito che il matrimonio è più importante. invece tu in quei giorni ti sei fatta coraggio per passare di là.. quindi il peggio è che ti ha umiliata facendo così.. dovresti dimenticarlo solo per l'umiliazione! e anche perchè sei sposata, logico! lascia perdere.. fai prendere il pulmino a tua figlia per tornare da scuola..


----------



## eagle (17 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.Alcuni piccoli chiarimenti: è felicemente sposato anche lui da 15 anni e ha due figli; non ci siamo MAI scambiati il numero di telefono o visti in luoghi diversi da quello (a parte un paio di incontri casuali, perché viviamo in una piccola città di mare); abitiamo a 300 mt. di distanza.Io ero (e sono) molto turbata dallo sconvolgimento fisico (e non solo) che mi suscita e ho cercato di staccarmi, di non andare davanti alla scuola troppo presto, chiarendomi anche con lui, il quale, una volta che ci siamo scoperti, ha cominciato a fantasticare ad alta voce di noi due a letto insieme, a dirmi che era geloso (di alcune mie amicizie platoniche maschili con ex colleghi), nonostante io gli abbia esplicitamente chiesto di non farlo.Non credo che riuscirò a descrivere bene la situazione: un mese prima della chiusura della scuola, lui mi dice che se lo vado a trovare dove lavora (campeggio estivo), prende un bungalow; io cado dalle nuvole e gli chiedo perché; lui, molto serio, mi chiede se veramente me lo deve spiegare a cosa serve il bungaow; io gli dico che, per l'ennesima volta, lui non rispetta i patti (di non parlare di sesso tra noi); lui risponde che non era d'accordo con questi patti. Poi, lui per il lavoro non è più venuto a prendere il figlio, l'ultimo mese.Un mese e mezzo dopo la proposta del bungalow (io sono lenta nelle mie riflessioni), vado a trovarlo dove lavora e gli chiedo se la sua proposta era seria: lui è contento di vedermi, ma la conversazione prende una piega strana e finisce con lui che mi dice che se andiamo a letto insieme ci innamoriamo e che non vuole rovinare la vita della sua famiglia (ma neanche io!), che ha fatto un giuramento e vuole mantenerlo (perché io no?). Insomma, questa storia del bungalow mi era entrata nel cervello e non riuscivo a smettere di immaginare scene erotiche con lui e volevo capire, sinceramente non so che cosa volevo succedesse o forse sì... io sono d'accordo con lui, siamo sempre stati d'accordo su questa cosa, ma alla fine viene fuori che non possiamo neanche essere amici; ok, alla fine capisco anche questo, lui dice che se rimane solo con me non sa cosa potrebbe fare, ma allora perché mettermi tutte quelle idee nella testa? Perché fare proposte concrete? La confusione era totale, e anche l'umiliazione di essere andata a cercarlo...Sono passati due mesi da quella volta, ho fatto uno sforzo incredibile a togliermelo dalla testa e lui che fa? Viene a cercarmi allo stabilimento dove vado sempre (sapeva dov'era, gliel'ho detto in tempi non sospetti), passa, mi guarda, sorride soddisfatto (una delle sue fantasie era vedermi in costume) e se ne va. Io non ho reagito, non gli ho sorriso di rimando, ero troppo sorpresa.Ora mi è tornato in mente e ho il terrore di andare a prendere mia figlia a scuola a settembre.Come faccio a togliermelo dalla testa?Scusate la lunghezza.Grazie!


La cosa sconvolgente e' che in tutto questo discorso non nomini mai tuo marito. Stai per fare una grossa stronzata, smettila prima di rovinarti la vita, sei ancora in tempo.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Agosto 2013)

La mia domanda è:
ma perché sei andata a trovarlo al lavoro?
Tu vorresti che succedesse , ma hai paura che succeda ...
Vai per la tua strada e vedrai che non succederà nulla...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> La cosa sconvolgente e' che in tutto questo discorso non nomini mai tuo marito. Stai per fare una grossa stronzata, smettila prima di rovinarti la vita, sei ancora in tempo.


A che punto dovrebbe nominarlo?
Non è il marito che la turba è l'altro


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.
> Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.
> La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.
> Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.
> ...


fai che trovi un altro modo per portare e riprendere tua figlia a scuola


----------



## eagle (17 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A che punto dovrebbe nominarlo?Non è il marito che la turba è l'altro


Appunto, ricominciasse a pensare al marito. O dobbiamo cedere a tutto quello che ci turba? Ci sta chiedendo un consiglio, il mio e' di ricominciare a pensare alla famiglia ed evitare tutte le situazioni che possano distruggerla. Sara' banale ma in questi frangenti non vedo altre soluzioni.


----------



## lolapal (17 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La mia domanda è:
> ma perché sei andata a trovarlo al lavoro?
> Tu vorresti che succedesse , ma hai paura che succeda ...
> Vai per la tua strada e vedrai che non succederà nulla...


Me lo chiedo anche io! Il punto è che non ho grande esperienza con gli uomini, con mio marito ci conosciamo da quando avevamo 15 anni. Ho delle bellissime amicizie platoniche, uomini da cui non mi sono mai sentita attratta, con lui è stato diverso, forse perché è stato sincero in tutti i sensi? Ripensandoci, mi mancavano molto le chiacchierate, gli scambi di opinione, anche il suo corteggiarmi; non so se sarei andata oltre, volevo veramente capire se diceva sul serio oppure no, se si era divertito a turbarmi (perché vi giuro che si vede quando sono turbata), se si divertiva a vedermi imbarazzata e lusingata, se si poteva in qualche modo avere un rapporto di amicizia (so che molti reagiranno male perché non credono all'amicizia platonica tra uomo e donna).
Lo so che devo andare per la mia strada (che amo), vorrei farmi una corazza per non farmi vedere più turbata, per non arrossire a un suo semplice sguardo...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Appunto, ricominciasse a pensare al marito. O dobbiamo cedere a tutto quello che ci turba? Ci sta chiedendo un consiglio, il mio e' di ricominciare a pensare alla famiglia ed evitare tutte le situazioni che possano distruggerla. Sara' banale ma in questi frangenti non vedo altre soluzioni.



Si ma tu parti dalla soluzione più facile 
e le cose facili non sono poi così fattibili...


----------



## lolapal (17 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Appunto, ricominciasse a pensare al marito. O dobbiamo cedere a tutto quello che ci turba? Ci sta chiedendo un consiglio, il mio e' di ricominciare a pensare alla famiglia ed evitare tutte le situazioni che possano distruggerla. Sara' banale ma in questi frangenti non vedo altre soluzioni.


Non ho mai smesso di pensare e stare con la mia famiglia! Certo, il senso di colpa è un gran deterrente, ma non è con quello che vorrei vincere questa debolezza! E la paura di incontrarlo di nuovo.
Se non ero sicura del mio amore per mio marito, l'altro giorno, quando si è presentato, avrei potuto fermarlo o andargli dietro e salutarlo, ma non l'ho fatto e mio marito non c'era neanche.
Non posso evitare di andare a prendere mia figlia a scuola (elementare), la legge non me lo consente e non c'è pulmino o altro che lo possa fare al mio posto. Che faccio? Mi cavo gli occhi così non lo vedo? Gli faccio una scenata davanti a tutti se si avvicina per salutarmi? Gli volto le spalle da maleducata di fronte a tutti, dopo che ci siamo parlati per mesi? Sarebbe deleterio, e comincerebbero a girare voci assurde...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo anche io! Il punto è che non ho grande esperienza con gli uomini, con mio marito ci conosciamo da quando avevamo 15 anni. Ho delle bellissime amicizie platoniche, uomini da cui non mi sono mai sentita attratta, con lui è stato diverso, forse perché è stato sincero in tutti i sensi? Ripensandoci, mi mancavano molto le chiacchierate, gli scambi di opinione, anche il suo corteggiarmi; non so se sarei andata oltre, volevo veramente capire se diceva sul serio oppure no, se si era divertito a turbarmi (perché vi giuro che si vede quando sono turbata), se si divertiva a vedermi imbarazzata e lusingata, se si poteva in qualche modo avere un rapporto di amicizia (so che molti reagiranno male perché non credono all'amicizia platonica tra uomo e donna).
> Lo so che devo andare per la mia strada (che amo), vorrei farmi una corazza per non farmi vedere più turbata, per non arrossire a un suo semplice sguardo...


In questo post ci sono tutte le risposte.
Vuoi avere esperienze con gli uomini perché non ne hai avute, sai cosa volevi e vuoi da lui: almeno non nasconderti a te stessa.
Mi fanno ridere i consigli di chi ti ha detto di cambiare il sistema di portare tua figlia a scuola: se non sarà con lui, sarà con un altro, è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo anche io! Il punto è che non ho grande esperienza con gli uomini, con mio marito ci conosciamo da quando avevamo 15 anni. Ho delle bellissime amicizie platoniche, uomini da cui non mi sono mai sentita attratta, con lui è stato diverso, forse perché è stato sincero in tutti i sensi? Ripensandoci, mi mancavano molto le chiacchierate, gli scambi di opinione, anche il suo corteggiarmi; non so se sarei andata oltre, volevo veramente capire se diceva sul serio oppure no, se si era divertito a turbarmi (perché vi giuro che si vede quando sono turbata), se si divertiva a vedermi imbarazzata e lusingata, se si poteva in qualche modo avere un rapporto di amicizia (so che molti reagiranno male perché non credono all'amicizia platonica tra uomo e donna).
> Lo so che devo andare per la mia strada (che amo), vorrei farmi una corazza per non farmi vedere più turbata, per non arrossire a un suo semplice sguardo...


Comprendo a maggior,ragione fintanto,che non avrai la,corazza evita di incontrarlo :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non ho mai smesso di pensare e stare con la mia famiglia! Certo, il senso di colpa è un gran deterrente, ma non è con quello che vorrei vincere questa debolezza! E la paura di incontrarlo di nuovo.
> Se non ero sicura del mio amore per mio marito, l'altro giorno, quando si è presentato, avrei potuto fermarlo o andargli dietro e salutarlo, ma non l'ho fatto e mio marito non c'era neanche.
> Non posso evitare di andare a prendere mia figlia a scuola (elementare), la legge non me lo consente e non c'è pulmino o altro che lo possa fare al mio posto. Che faccio? Mi cavo gli occhi così non lo vedo? Gli faccio una scenata davanti a tutti se si avvicina per salutarmi? Gli volto le spalle da maleducata di fronte a tutti, dopo che ci siamo parlati per mesi? Sarebbe deleterio, e comincerebbero a girare voci assurde...


Se ti saluta lui lo risaluti senza tante menate, se va oltre gli spieghi che avete già chiarito ed è chiusa li :smile:


----------



## lolapal (17 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In questo post ci sono tutte le risposte.
> Vuoi avere esperienze con gli uomini perché non ne hai avute, sai cosa volevi e vuoi da lui: almeno non nasconderti a te stessa.
> Mi fanno ridere i consigli di chi ti ha detto di cambiare il sistema di portare tua figlia a scuola: se non sarà con lui, sarà con un altro, è solo questione di tempo.


Mi sembra riduttivo... e poi ho anche una certa età, magari avrei dovuto farlo prima. Sono amica da circa sei anni con un mio ex collega bellissimo, sciupa femmine, che ci ha pure provato con me, ma non mi ha fatto né caldo né freddo. Non ho molta esperienza perché non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno e non è cambiato niente tra me e mio marito negli anni: nessuna stanchezza, nessuna abitudine, simbiosi anche per l'educazione della bambina, vita sessuale attiva e senza inibizioni; ci sentiamo più volte al giorno per telefono, pomiciamo come adolescenti e quando sto con lui, l'altro non c'è nella mia testa.
Eagle si chiederà dov'è mio marito adesso... è fuori per lavoro... e se quell'altro non fosse passato a cercarmi, io ora dormirei...


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ti saluta lui lo risaluti senza tante menate, se va oltre gli spieghi che avete già chiarito ed è chiusa li :smile:


Hai ragione! Se riuscissi, quando mi parla, a connettere il cervello con il resto del corpo... Ci ho anche provato in primavera, ma lui è un grande oratore...
Sicuramente, arriverò davanti a quel maledetto cancello all'ultimo minuto, lasciando il tempo per un fugace cenno di saluto: questa è l'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente di fare. Ma come frenare l'immaginazione?


----------



## eagle (18 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma tu parti dalla soluzione più facile e le cose facili non sono poi così fattibili...


Quindi cosa dovrebbe fare, andarci a letto per togliersi lo sfizio? A quel punto vedrai come diventera' tutto veramente difficile!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Se riuscissi, quando mi parla, a connettere il cervello con il resto del corpo... Ci ho anche provato in primavera, ma lui è un grande oratore...
> Sicuramente, arriverò davanti a quel maledetto cancello all'ultimo minuto, lasciando il tempo per un fugace cenno di saluto: questa è l'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente di fare. Ma come frenare l'immaginazione?


L'immaginazione te l'ha fomentata lui quando ti parlava dei suoi pensieri caliente nei tuoi riguardi...proviamo a smontarlo sto gran Figo...:smile: A me sembra che giochi con te al gatto e al topo ecco vedi di trasformarsi tu in gatto :smile:


----------



## eagle (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi sembra riduttivo... e poi ho anche una certa età, magari avrei dovuto farlo prima. Sono amica da circa sei anni con un mio ex collega bellissimo, sciupa femmine, che ci ha pure provato con me, ma non mi ha fatto né caldo né freddo. Non ho molta esperienza perché non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno e non è cambiato niente tra me e mio marito negli anni: nessuna stanchezza, nessuna abitudine, simbiosi anche per l'educazione della bambina, vita sessuale attiva e senza inibizioni; ci sentiamo più volte al giorno per telefono, pomiciamo come adolescenti e quando sto con lui, l'altro non c'è nella mia testa.Eagle si chiederà dov'è mio marito adesso... è fuori per lavoro... e se quell'altro non fosse passato a cercarmi, io ora dormirei...


In situazioni come la tua, proprio perche' come dici tu stessa non hai molta esperienza, un tradimento sarebbe devastante per te e per tuo marito. Dammi retta, il tempo delle avventure e delle farfalle nello stomaco e' finito, concentrati sulle cose veramente importanti della tua vita, tuo marito, tua figlia, un lavoro se ce l'hai. Da quello che dici vai d'accordo con tuo marito e sei felice, perche' rovinare tutto per un sogno adolescenziale irrealizzabile? Tutti abbiamo momenti della vita in cui vorremmo tornare giovani, essere corteggiati, sentirsi di nuovo al centro delle attenzioni, e' nornale anche sentirsi turbati nella tua situazione. Mi dispiace, non ci sono medicine per risolvere il tuo problema, devi trovare la forza dentro di te.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.
> Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.
> La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.
> Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.
> ...


Benvenuta.
Non c'entra l'età che hai. C'entra l'esperienza che non hai avuto. C'entra il fatto che uno così non lo hai mai incontrato.
Tutti i tuoi numeri (figli,anno di matrimonio, esperienze inesistenti) mi ricordano me.
Sono tutti giusti i consigli che ti danno, di stargli lontano ecc.
Il rpblema è che è nella tua testa. Non ti serve stargli lontana lui é li vicino a te
E so che ami tuo marito e so che quando sei con lui stai bene e ami la famiglia ecc ecc. Ma poi una parte di te vuole scoprire quelko che a vent'anni non hai scopero. E non é il primo uomo che ci prova il problema è che lui ti fa sentire nel modo che altri non sono riusciti.
Ioho ceduto. Dopo un anno e mezzo ho ceduto. E lui é sempre stato qualcosa di parallelo al mio matrimonio. Una caragnota verso mio marito? Adsolutamente si. Sensi di colpa? Si ma ci convivi. Tornassi indietro lo rifarei. Perché io mi sento diversa ora, perchè hp scoperto una donna che non conoscevo.
Occhio solo che se ti capita la stessa cpsa il cambiamento non crei una crepa nel tuo matrimonio. Ma questo a me é accaduto dopo.
Sii onesta con te stessa. per come ti leggo tuo marito l'hai già tradito.Un in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi sembra riduttivo... e poi ho anche una certa età, magari avrei dovuto farlo prima. Sono amica da circa sei anni con un mio ex collega bellissimo, sciupa femmine, che ci ha pure provato con me, ma non mi ha fatto né caldo né freddo. Non ho molta esperienza perché non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno e non è cambiato niente tra me e mio marito negli anni: nessuna stanchezza, nessuna abitudine, simbiosi anche per l'educazione della bambina, vita sessuale attiva e senza inibizioni; ci sentiamo più volte al giorno per telefono, pomiciamo come adolescenti e quando sto con lui, l'altro non c'è nella mia testa.
> Eagle si chiederà dov'è mio marito adesso... è fuori per lavoro... e se quell'altro non fosse passato a cercarmi, io ora dormirei...


Allora per toglierti definitivamente il tipo dalla testa digli che, nonostante l'idea di consumare con lui sia molto allettante, tu non lo vuoi fare perché sei già felice così, che sei costretta a interrompere ogni rapporto con lui perché ti suscita questi pensieri e stop. Parlarne francamente, insomma.

Anzi, usa  proprio le parole che hai scritto qui sopra.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.
> Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.
> La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.
> Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.
> ...


Lui sta giocando con te.
Tu stai giocando con lui.

Vuoi continuare a giocare? scopalo. 

Una volta scopato appena finisce la voglia del nuovo tronca tutto e ricomincia con un altro. O forse c'è altro dentro di te che si chiama attrazione sentimentale? Se è così, vale lo stesso quello che ti ho scritto prima, appena finisce l'attrazione sentimentale che porta all'attrazione fisica, tronca e ricomincia con un altro.

Eventualmente la crudezza di quello che ti ho scritto, non ti piace, cresci, pensa alla tua famiglia, pensa che hai un impegno con tuo marito, o il tuo compagno, e se proprio devi "divertirti", prima mollalo, poi ti diverti come meglio preferisci.


----------



## Zod (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.
> Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.
> La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.
> Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.
> ...


Temi di non essere in grado di badare e controllare te stessa? Di cadere preda di un raptus sentimentale e sessuale che ti faccia perdere il controllo? Ti serve un baby sitter? Anche se non avete consumato hai praticamente già tradito tuo marito, se ritieni valga la pena proseguire su questo sentiero vedi tu, sai cosa rischi e per cosa. Non dare la colpa alle circostanze, dipende solo da te.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Agosto 2013)

Senza polemica.... Spesso leggo," già hai tradito tuo marito/moglie". 

Mi spiegate il significato che intendete?

Perchè pongo questa domanda? La pongo perchè penso che tutti o quasi si sono ritrovati in situazioni di attrazione che ha portato a conoscenze ed intimità che non dovrebbero esserci se sposati,  se innamorati o se non predisposti in maniera chiara alla copula "facile".


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza polemica.... Spesso leggo," già hai tradito tuo marito/moglie".
> 
> Mi spiegate il significato che intendete?
> 
> Perchè pongo questa domanda? La pongo perchè penso che tutti o quasi si sono ritrovati in situazioni di attrazione che ha portato a conoscenze ed intimità che non dovrebbero esserci se sposati,  se innamorati o se non predisposti in maniera chiara alla copula "facile".


Per come la leggo io non fa nulla per evitarlo. Lo pensa continuamente. È combattuta tra spingersi più in lá o no. Non serve mettere paletti del tipo "io e te non parliamo di sesso". Basta semplicemente metterci una croce sopra e mi sembra che lei sotto sotto questa croce non ce la vuole mettere.


----------



## Zod (18 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza polemica.... Spesso leggo," già hai tradito tuo marito/moglie".
> 
> Mi spiegate il significato che intendete?
> 
> Perchè pongo questa domanda? La pongo perchè penso che tutti o quasi si sono ritrovati in situazioni di attrazione che ha portato a conoscenze ed intimità che non dovrebbero esserci se sposati,  se innamorati o se non predisposti in maniera chiara alla copula "facile".


Quindi tradire è solo l'atto sessuale in se? Andare da uno che aveva pianificato il rapporto sessuale con la speranza di consumarlo, e fallire non per propria volontà, non è già di per se un tradimento? 

Tradire secondo me è giá quando si pianificano scappatelle a sfondo sessuale fuori dal rapporto ufficiale. Poi c'è più grave e meno grave, ma già da qui si può parlare di tradimento, secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi tradire è solo l'atto sessuale in se? Andare da uno che aveva pianificato il rapporto sessuale con la speranza di consumarlo, e fallire non per propria volontà, non è già di per se un tradimento?
> 
> Tradire secondo me è giá quando si pianificano scappatelle a sfondo sessuale fuori dal rapporto ufficiale. Poi c'è più grave e meno grave, ma già da qui si può parlare di tradimento, secondo me.


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per come la leggo io non fa nulla per evitarlo. Lo pensa continuamente. È combattuta tra spingersi più in lá o no. Non serve mettere paletti del tipo "io e te non parliamo di sesso". Basta semplicemente metterci una croce sopra e mi sembra che lei sotto sotto questa croce non ce la vuole mettere.


quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi tradire è solo l'atto sessuale in se?* Andare da uno che aveva pianificato il rapporto sessuale con la speranza di consumarlo, e fallire non per propria volontà,* non è già di per se un tradimento?
> 
> Tradire secondo me è giá quando si pianificano scappatelle a sfondo sessuale fuori dal rapporto ufficiale. Poi c'è più grave e meno grave, ma già da qui si può parlare di tradimento, secondo me.


quoto
il neretto....è anche un pò da coglioncelli, se mi è permesso 

il mio intento non è offensivo, ma non riesco a esprimerla diveramente da così :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

sinceramente? lo trovo normale, che ci si possa perdere nei pensieri, fantasie ...
e posso anche immaginarmi, che si pianifica e ci si immagina tante cose ... 

ma alla fine, l'atto è atto. è lì, che uno poi fa la differenza tra un desiderio, 
una fantasia e la concretazione di essa. secondo me, quando poi, sorpassi 
quella soglia ... hai tradito. affinché tu ti muovi nei sogni ... poi arrivare ad 
assaporare tutto ... e se si è intelligenti, scusate, rimane quella lampadina 
accesa ... che ti indica ... forse ti manca qualcosa ... prova a ricercare cosa. 

con il pensiero ... non si uccide ... è l'atto .... 

mia opinione ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> sinceramente? lo trovo normale, che ci si possa perdere nei pensieri, fantasie ...
> e posso anche immaginarmi, che si pianifica e ci si immagina tante cose ...
> ...


Dipende Sienne
se ti capita di fantasticare su altre persone credo che sia assolutamente normalw e tutto finisce li
Se fantastichi su una persona. Solo su una e lo fai di continuo mi sembra un tantino diverso.
Se arrivi a parlarci di attrazione e sesso hai già oltrepassato la linea
Di sicuro non hai tradito fisicamente ma l'andarci a letto o meno cambia poco secondo me


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende Sienne
> se ti capita di fantasticare su altre persone credo che sia assolutamente normalw e tutto finisce li
> Se fantastichi su una persona. Solo su una e lo fai di continuo mi sembra un tantino diverso.
> Se arrivi a parlarci di attrazione e sesso hai già oltrepassato la linea
> Di sicuro non hai tradito fisicamente ma l'andarci a letto o meno cambia poco secondo me



Ciao farfalla,

La cosa bella è ... ognuno ha propri modi di vedere le cose. 

Anche parlarci, è solo uno scambio ... sei solo entrata nel sapere,
che le tue fantasie ecc. sono reciproche ... ma appunto, fantasie, desideri. 
Il contenuto di "queste" fantasie ... è l'atto d'amore ... una cosa abbastanza concreta. 
E anche se il tuo corpo entra in "calore" ... in un certo stato ... ancora non è stato soddisfatto. 

Per me, la fiducia ... la fedeltà, sta proprio qui ... essere svegli e percepirsi. 
E chiedersi ... ok provo cose forti, mi trasportano ... cosa manca? cosa cerco? 
Se non li scopri, perché li soffochi con questi "grilli" limitanti, come fai a scoprire? 
Come fai a scoprire, cosa ti sta stuzzicando di questo uomo ... che forse mi manca?

l'ho sempre detto, ho molto fiducia ... nella mia forza di volontà e di razionalità. 
e la stessa cosa, vorrei averla nel mio compagno ... 

affinché non premi il grilletto ... ci puoi ripensare mille volte ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> La cosa bella è ... ognuno ha propri modi di vedere le cose.
> 
> ...


Secondo me, sienne, se qualcosa ti stimola di quell'uomo in particolare non sempre significa che hai una mancanza. La nostra amica, da come si descrive, non ha lacune importanti da colmare.
A volte è un'attrazione semplicemente sessuale: conosco uno e voglio farci sesso, punto.
Poi comincio a pensare a cosa può portarmi il concretizzare la voglia e decido se voglio andare avanti o no.
Nel momento in cui comincio a pianificare o non limito le sue pianificazioni ho già deciso.....


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> [...]affinché non premi il grilletto ... ci puoi ripensare mille volte ... [...]


però...continuare ad aprirsi permette di mirarsi meglio a vicenda, si sceglie di diventare più vulnerabili perché forse si vorrebbe essere colpiti e non si distoglie lo sguardo perché il bersaglio è allettante. se non si è perfettamente consapevoli della sensibilità del grilletto, si rischia grosso. e bisogna avere dei nervi d'acciaio per rimettere la pistola nel fodero dopo averci appoggiato il dito sopra.

mi sento clint eastwood


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> però...continuare ad aprirsi permette di mirarsi meglio a vicenda, si sceglie di diventare più vulnerabili perché forse si vorrebbe essere colpiti e non si distoglie lo sguardo perché il bersaglio è allettante. se non si è perfettamente consapevoli della sensibilità del grilletto, si rischia grosso. e bisogna avere dei nervi d'acciaio per rimettere la pistola nel fodero dopo averci appoggiato il dito sopra.
> 
> mi sento clint eastwood


 bellissima metafora


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bellissima metafora


grazie 


_​you made my day_​


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi tradire è solo l'atto sessuale in se? Andare da uno che aveva pianificato il rapporto sessuale con la speranza di consumarlo, e fallire non per propria volontà, non è già di per se un tradimento?
> 
> Tradire secondo me è giá quando si pianificano scappatelle a sfondo sessuale fuori dal rapporto ufficiale. Poi c'è più grave e meno grave, ma già da qui si può parlare di tradimento, secondo me.


quoto e approvo


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me, sienne, se qualcosa ti stimola di quell'uomo in particolare non sempre significa che hai una mancanza. La nostra amica, da come si descrive, non ha lacune importanti da colmare.
> A volte è un'attrazione semplicemente sessuale: conosco uno e voglio farci sesso, punto.
> Poi comincio a pensare a cosa può portarmi il concretizzare la voglia e decido se voglio andare avanti o no.
> Nel momento in cui comincio a pianificare o non limito le sue pianificazioni ho già deciso.....



Ciao Chiara,

certo che ci sta! 
ma aver deciso ... non significa, che poi, nel momento si salta. 

comunque ... anche se è solo sesso, credo, che forse si nasconde il desiderio
di farlo in un modo diverso ... di assaporare altri modi ... di farsi toccare diversamente. 
qualcosa c'è ... c'è sempre ... 
e se poi, preferisci non rifletterci, bensì solo seguire ... 
certo, hai scelto e ti sei pure allontanato ... ma ci si può sempre frenare. 

Questo frenare, per me, non significa poi ... inghiottire e aspettare che passi. 
Te ne inventi alcune ... un gioco con tuo marito, tipo ... rimorchiami, altri ruoli ... ecc. ecc. 

Solo una mia opinione ... in queste cose non sono esperta ... 
Mi passavano certe idee mentre ballavo ... mi sembra normale ... 
Ma poi, con il mio compagno si giocava ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> però...continuare ad aprirsi permette di mirarsi meglio a vicenda, si sceglie di diventare più vulnerabili perché forse si vorrebbe essere colpiti e non si distoglie lo sguardo perché il bersaglio è allettante. se non si è perfettamente consapevoli della sensibilità del grilletto, si rischia grosso. e bisogna avere dei nervi d'acciaio per rimettere la pistola nel fodero dopo averci appoggiato il dito sopra.
> 
> mi sento clint eastwood


Ciao

:rotfl:

sei deliziosa ...  ...:up:

certo ... sta a te, se spegni la lucina ...  ... 
non credo che sia un male, giocare con la propria vulnerabilità. 
ma, forse sono troppo testa ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

scusate ... ho riflettuto, perché penso così ... 

forse, perché sono molto controllata, nonostante sia un vero vulcano dentro. 
non riesco ad immaginarmi, proprio no ... che alla fine, 
non sia la nostra ragione a scegliere. e noi sappiamo benissimo, cosa sta in ballo ... 

sono solo alibi e scuse ... per non affrontare a casa un discorso. 
cioè, se non posso parlare di certe cose con il mio compagno ... a cosa ci sta a fare? 
abbiamo sempre parlato di certe cose ... anzi, di tutto ... 

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Se riuscissi, quando mi parla, a connettere il cervello con il resto del corpo... Ci ho anche provato in primavera, ma lui è un grande oratore...
> Sicuramente, arriverò davanti a quel maledetto cancello all'ultimo minuto, lasciando il tempo per un fugace cenno di saluto: questa è l'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente di fare. Ma come frenare l'immaginazione?


ma no, lasciala correre. 
prova almeno a cambiare tema, metti un attimo da parte le fantasie erotiche con il dio del sesso sceso in terra. sto con fiammetta: ridimensionalo, umanizzalo, immaginatelo con le gambe molli e la bocca secca di fronte a sua moglie che lo invita a levarsi dalle scatole, mentre si rimangia tutti i suoi discorsi su bungalow, innamoramenti, te in costume e altre cavolate da seduttore della riviera. aggiungici un'espressione sofferente e qualche lacrima da attore consumato, anche se magari sto esagerando. 
io per un personaggio del genere non perderei un minuto di sonno.
al massimo mi sveglierei urlando.
tutta sudata.
ma forse anche questa sua evanescenza, nel caso in cui le cose vadano in malora, fa pendere la bilancia verso il "ne vale la pena". certo, sarebbe tutto nuovo ed adrenalinico. è così quando scopri un nuovo partner, almeno per un po'. ne hai già avuto un assaggio, lo hai cercato quando è sparito ed è una presenza fissa nei tuoi pensieri. manca poco alla meta.
ma hai anche elencato tanti ottimi motivi per non portare avanti il tuo tradimento. hai un bellissimo rapporto con tuo marito, le riflessioni nate da questo turbamento potrebbero servire a migliorarlo. puoi anche farti aiutare da lui per lasciarti tutto alle spalle.


​
a te la scelta. non so quale sia la pillola rossa nel tuo caso.

​


----------



## Tubarao (18 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> però...continuare ad aprirsi permette di mirarsi meglio a vicenda, si sceglie di diventare più vulnerabili perché forse si vorrebbe essere colpiti e non si distoglie lo sguardo perché il bersaglio è allettante. se non si è perfettamente consapevoli della sensibilità del grilletto, si rischia grosso. e bisogna avere dei nervi d'acciaio per rimettere la pistola nel fodero dopo averci appoggiato il dito sopra.
> 
> mi sento clint eastwood


Condivido il pensiero dell'Ispettrice Callaghan. 

Aprirsi potrebbe però avere anche un risvolto diverso: se lei gli dicesse a chiare parole che è molto tentata ma che per i mille motivi da lei elencati, sarebbe meglio tenersi ognuno i propri vestiti, e lui, forte di questa rivelazione in cui lei si mette in qualche modo a nudo, invece continuasse ad insistere sullo stesso tasto, bhè tutto ciò potrebbe anche farlo apparire a suoi occhi per quello che semplicemente è: un maschio arrapato che se ne fotte del suo pensiero ma che vorrebbe solo fottersi il di lei corpo.


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2013)

Vi ringrazio tutti moltissimo! Vorrei citare vari interventi, ma mi sto già un po' perdendo, quindi vado a braccio.

Il fatto di affrontare apertamente il discorso con l'altro, questo l'ho già fatto! In primavera, gli ho detto chiaro che non volevo tradire mio marito ma che lui mi turbava, soprattutto quando faceva certi discorsi; gli ho detto che non voglio che lui si rovini la sua bella famiglia (e io la mia) per un'attrazione fisica, anche se molto forte; gli ho detto che mi piaceva incontrarlo, ma che avrei rallentato, diminuito i tempi. La sua reazione è stata: a parole dirette completamente d'accordo con me, a fatti e scherzi un po' meno d'accordo, fino ad arrivare al famoso scherzo del bungalow. Ed è proprio lì che mi sono persa.
Forse ha ragione chi dice che, anche se solo con il pensiero, io ho già tradito mio marito, perché una parte di me era disponibile, si era convinta, aveva accettato di trasgredire, nonostante tutto quello che ho.
Non mi ricordo chi di voi, scusate sono nuova, diceva che in un frangente simile aveva scoperto una sé stessa che non conosceva e, forse, a me è successa la stessa cosa. L'ho notato da piccole cose: mettersi il mascara prima di uscire di casa, scegliere meglio i vestiti, mettersi una scarpa con un po' di tacco, tutte cose che non sono mai state tra le mie priorità. E un po' questa me stessa nuova mi piace e piace anche a mio marito, che mi fa molti più complimenti di prima e questo mi fa molto piacere.
Affrontare il discorso con mio marito per analizzare e capire se c'è qualcosa che non va: in un certo senso l'ho fatto, non gli ho raccontato esattamente cosa sta succedendo, ma abbiamo parlato di noi come non facevamo da tempo ed è stato molto costruttivo, abbiamo in un certo senso rinnovato le richieste che ognuno di noi ha sempre fatto all'altro, per poi cercare di realizzarle il più possibile.
Alla fine, a scrivere qui e leggere i commenti, mi viene da pensare che sono stata così ingenua da diventare il giochino delle fantasie di un'altra persona: lui si sfogherà sotto la doccia o, spero per lei, con la moglie; io, rischio di rovinarmi la vita, perché noi donne abbiamo molti più interruttori da spegnere e accendere...
Ma questo significa che anche lui ha tradito sua moglie proponendo il bungalow oppure sono solo io in colpa perché avrei dovuto capire che era uno scherzo? Forse, do troppo importanza alle parole che mi vengono dette, non dovrei prenderle sul serio...


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2013)

io non credo fosse uno scherzo... per me le cose sono due:
1. o nel mentre tu riflettevi...ha riflettuto pure lui ed è arrivato alla conclusione che è meglio fermarsi
2. o ha paura che tu sia un po' troppo coinvolta e ha deciso di non correre il rischio di trovarsi nei casini


----------



## lothar57 (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti moltissimo! Vorrei citare vari interventi, ma mi sto già un po' perdendo, quindi vado a braccio.
> 
> Il fatto di affrontare apertamente il discorso con l'altro, questo l'ho già fatto! In primavera, gli ho detto chiaro che non volevo tradire mio marito ma che lui mi turbava, soprattutto quando faceva certi discorsi; gli ho detto che non voglio che lui si rovini la sua bella famiglia (e io la mia) per un'attrazione fisica, anche se molto forte; gli ho detto che mi piaceva incontrarlo, ma che avrei rallentato, diminuito i tempi. La sua reazione è stata: a parole dirette completamente d'accordo con me, a fatti e scherzi un po' meno d'accordo, fino ad arrivare al famoso scherzo del bungalow. Ed è proprio lì che mi sono persa.
> Forse ha ragione chi dice che, anche se solo con il pensiero, io ho già tradito mio marito, perché una parte di me era disponibile, si era convinta, aveva accettato di trasgredire, nonostante tutto quello che ho.
> ...


Cara utente novizia,fidati di me..queste svono cavolate,altro che tradimento.poi si puo'benissimo tradire,fare sesso e la vita resta quella,no?la famiglia rimane,l'amante no.prendi la cosa come un gioco..io faccio cosi'..prima di entrare qua',ho mandato sms parecchio hard all'altra.ma l'amore mica e'leii.ma la moglie,ovvio...ciao


----------



## Ultimo (18 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per come la leggo io non fa nulla per evitarlo. Lo pensa continuamente. È combattuta tra spingersi più in lá o no. Non serve mettere paletti del tipo "io e te non parliamo di sesso". Basta semplicemente metterci una croce sopra e mi sembra che lei sotto sotto questa croce non ce la vuole mettere.





Zod ha detto:


> Quindi tradire è solo l'atto sessuale in se? Andare da uno che aveva pianificato il rapporto sessuale con la speranza di consumarlo, e fallire non per propria volontà, non è già di per se un tradimento?
> 
> Tradire secondo me è giá quando si pianificano scappatelle a sfondo sessuale fuori dal rapporto ufficiale. Poi c'è più grave e meno grave, ma già da qui si può parlare di tradimento, secondo me.



Se mi permettete rispondo per come mi compete, cioè per come mi conoscete, perchè, io, allora, sono stato un traditore seriale, si seriale, perchè le seghe che mi sono fatto pensando certe donne che mi attiravano, sono state mille. 

L'esempio sopra non so se riuscirà a farmi spiegare, altro non riesco a scrivere come esempio lampante, e sessuale di tipo non diretto. 


Se dobbiamo attenerci a quella morale che mi è stata stampata " INGIUSTAMENTE" nel passato, allora si, tradire non è soltanto l'atto sessuale fatto, ma anche tutto il resto, che poi il resto non è mica contorno, anzi è proprio la vera essenza del tradimento, perchè l'atto sessuale fine a se stesso rimane di solito uno sfogo da parte di chi non ha saputo nel proprio percorso diventare una persona responsabile, senza prendendosi per giunta la colpa del tradimento fisico e non. Peccato che così non ne usciamo fuori. Perchè non si salva nessuno/a, se ci atteniamo ad un certo tipo di morale o ragionamento.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permettete rispondo per come mi compete, cioè per come mi conoscete, perchè, io, allora, sono stato un traditore seriale, si seriale, perchè le seghe che mi sono fatto pensando certe donne che mi attiravano, sono state mille.
> 
> L'esempio sopra non so se riuscirà a farmi spiegare, altro non riesco a scrivere come esempio lampante, e sessuale di tipo non diretto.
> 
> ...


Il farti le seghe pensando ad altre donne é ben diverso che coltivare una relaziobe che resta sul platonico solo perchè hai paura di quello che puó accadere.
Stai estremizzando quello che intendevo


----------



## Ultimo (18 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il farti le seghe pensando ad altre donne é ben diverso che coltivare una relaziobe che resta sul platonico solo perchè hai paura di quello che puó accadere.
> Stai estremizzando quello che intendevo


Farfy, perdonami, ma se scrivo che mi sono fatto seghe, non prenderla nel vero senso della parola, capisco che mi piaceva e piace farmele:carneval: :rotfl:ma s'intende che nel corso degli anni occasioni di incontrare donne che ti attiravano sessualmente o per il fisico o per il portamento o per la complicità instaurata e mille altri motivi... 


E poi  dico, ma questa donna che ha aperto un 3d chiedendo consiglio, non è dimostrazione di sfogo e di cercare in noi delle risposte? ( che già sa eccome, ma leggerle o sentirle fa sempre bene, a volte male. :smile 


OT. madò che mangiata oggi! agriturismo doc.


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il farti le seghe pensando ad altre donne é ben diverso che coltivare una relaziobe che resta sul platonico solo perchè hai paura di quello che puó accadere.
> Stai estremizzando quello che intendevo


Io non credo di star coltivando una relazione, forse l'ho fatto nella mia testa, ma nella mia testa non c'è proprio la fantasia di una relazione con l'altro... forse è stato più lui che non ha saputo controllarsi. Non credo che se ci andassi a letto mi innamorerei di lui, ci vuole altro e, in fondo, lo conosco poco e quello che so comincia a non piacermi affatto. Certo, mi rendo conto che è bastato solo il fatto che lui sia tornato a cercarmi a destabilizzarmi di nuovo, ma dopo tutto quello che (non) è successo, questo semplice gesto ha un valore amplificato, o no? Nella mia esperienza, le relazioni platoniche e intellettuali sono appaganti lo stesso e se poi il mio amico, ex collega, si è fatto una sega pensandomi sono affari suoi, questo non cambia la nostra relazione fraterna. Mi viene da riflettere più profondamente su di me, sul perché mi sono lasciata coinvolgere così da una cosa effettivamente stupida e senza senso. Invidio quelli che dicono: fatti una scopata e torna a vivere, però in realtà io sono una persona fedele e sono molto legata alla vita che mi sono costruita.

Ma alla fine non mi sento in colpa nei confronti di mio marito e neanche mi sento come sull'orlo dell'adulterio, cioè che se incontro un altro ancora poi ci vado, è così difficile che un uomo mi ispiri tanta libidine, anche se oggettivamente bello. Devo dire che è stata una bella idea confrontarmi con persone sconosciute, ma sincere e disinteressate. Mi sento un po' più forte...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io non credo di star coltivando una relazione, forse l'ho fatto nella mia testa, ma nella mia testa non c'è proprio la fantasia di una relazione con l'altro... forse è stato più lui che non ha saputo controllarsi. Non credo che se ci andassi a letto mi innamorerei di lui, ci vuole altro e, in fondo, lo conosco poco e quello che so comincia a non piacermi affatto. Certo, mi rendo conto che è bastato solo il fatto che lui sia tornato a cercarmi a destabilizzarmi di nuovo, ma dopo tutto quello che (non) è successo, questo semplice gesto ha un valore amplificato, o no? Nella mia esperienza, le relazioni platoniche e intellettuali sono appaganti lo stesso e se poi il mio amico, ex collega, si è fatto una sega pensandomi sono affari suoi, questo non cambia la nostra relazione fraterna. Mi viene da riflettere più profondamente su di me, sul perché mi sono lasciata coinvolgere così da una cosa effettivamente stupida e senza senso. Invidio quelli che dicono: fatti una scopata e torna a vivere, però in realtà io sono una persona fedele e sono molto legata alla vita che mi sono costruita.
> 
> Ma alla fine non mi sento in colpa nei confronti di mio marito e neanche mi sento come sull'orlo dell'adulterio, cioè che se incontro un altro ancora poi ci vado, è così difficile che un uomo mi ispiri tanta libidine, anche se oggettivamente bello. Devo dire che è stata una bella idea confrontarmi con persone sconosciute, ma sincere e disinteressate. Mi sento un po' più forte...


Mai pensato che tu ti potessi innamorare.
Se mi hai letto ti ho scritto che capisco molto bene come ti senti. L'ho vissuto e ho tradito.
É giusto che tu ti ponga delle domande su di te perché é questo il punto
Io, non so gli altri, non ho messo in dubbio il tuo matrimonio esattamente come ai tempi non ho mai messo in dubbio il mio.
Quest'uomo ha mosso qualcosa che nemmeno sapevi esistesse, ora sei tu che devi scegliere da giocarti questa carta e rischiare o tornare nel tuo bozzolo.
La decisione giusta la conosci solo tu.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io non credo di star coltivando una relazione, forse l'ho fatto nella mia testa, ma nella mia testa non c'è proprio la fantasia di una relazione con l'altro... forse è stato più lui che non ha saputo controllarsi. Non credo che se ci andassi a letto mi innamorerei di lui, ci vuole altro e, in fondo, lo conosco poco e quello che so comincia a non piacermi affatto. Certo, mi rendo conto che è bastato solo il fatto che lui sia tornato a cercarmi a destabilizzarmi di nuovo, ma dopo tutto quello che (non) è successo, questo semplice gesto ha un valore amplificato, o no? Nella mia esperienza, le relazioni platoniche e intellettuali sono appaganti lo stesso e se poi il mio amico, ex collega, si è fatto una sega pensandomi sono affari suoi, questo non cambia la nostra relazione fraterna. Mi viene da riflettere più profondamente su di me, sul perché mi sono lasciata coinvolgere così da una cosa effettivamente stupida e senza senso. Invidio quelli che dicono: fatti una scopata e torna a vivere, però in realtà io sono una persona fedele e sono molto legata alla vita che mi sono costruita.
> 
> Ma alla fine non mi sento in colpa nei confronti di mio marito e neanche mi sento come sull'orlo dell'adulterio, cioè che se incontro un altro ancora poi ci vado, è così difficile che un uomo mi ispiri tanta libidine, anche se oggettivamente bello. Devo dire che è stata una bella idea confrontarmi con persone sconosciute, ma sincere e disinteressate. Mi sento un po' più forte...


Secondo me non hai tradito, essere attratti da qualcuno/a può accadere, credo sia fisiologico ed umano. 

Prova a capire cosa ti ha attratto in questa persona, e se non è soltanto l'aspetto fisico ma altro di cui poi potrai parlare con tuo marito, fallo, parlagli e gli dici cosa ti manca o cosa vorresti, credo che magari in questa maniera anche tuo marito potrebbe esternarsi e magari volere anche qualcosa lui che, al momento potrebbe anche mancargli.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai tradito, essere attratti da qualcuno/a può accadere, credo sia fisiologico ed umano.
> 
> Prova a capire cosa ti ha attratto in questa persona, e se non è soltanto l'aspetto fisico ma altro di cui poi potrai parlare con tuo marito, fallo, parlagli e gli dici cosa ti manca o cosa vorresti, credo che magari in questa maniera anche tuo marito potrebbe esternarsi e magari volere anche qualcosa lui che, al momento potrebbe anche mancargli.


Quoto :up:


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai pensato che tu ti potessi innamorare.
> Se mi hai letto ti ho scritto che capisco molto bene come ti senti. L'ho vissuto e ho tradito.
> É giusto che tu ti ponga delle domande su di te perché é questo il punto
> Io, non so gli altri, non ho messo in dubbio il tuo matrimonio esattamente come ai tempi non ho mai messo in dubbio il mio.
> ...


Cara farfalla è vero quello che dici! Quest'uomo ha mosso qualcosa e non capisco bene cos'è. Dici che tu, quando ti è successo, ti sei lasciata andare, hai rischiato e che è stato conoscere questa nuova parte di te a mettere in crisi il tuo matrimonio e non il tradimento in quanto tale, mi sbaglio? Beh... questo mi spaventa abbastanza...


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2013)

Ciao farfalla,

ho un po' di difficoltà con la parola "bozzolo" ... l'interpreto negativamente.

guardare in se stessi e capire ... può dare anche quella certezza e consapevolezza,
come una conferma ... che la scelta presa anni prima, è assolutamente quella giusta.
e ti rafforza ... a tal punto, che ai successivi balzi d'ormoni gli doni un sorriso ...
senza metterti in crisi o far sorgere domande su domande ... e così, sentirti proprio libera. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cara farfalla è vero quello che dici! Quest'uomo ha mosso qualcosa e non capisco bene cos'è. Dici che tu, quando ti è successo, ti sei lasciata andare, hai rischiato e che è stato conoscere questa nuova parte di te a mettere in crisi il tuo matrimonio e non il tradimento in quanto tale, mi sbaglio? Beh... questo mi spaventa abbastanza...


Certo che ti spaventa. Ma io preferisco sapere chi sono che aver corso il rischio di vivere una vita senza conoscermi.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> ho un po' di difficoltà con la parola "bozzolo" ... l'interpreto negativamente.
> 
> ...


Certo hai ragione puó essere così oppure puó essere scegliere di vivere nell'"ignoranza" e fra qualche anno riaffrontare il problema.
Non so quali dei due casi rappresentino la nostra nuova amica


----------



## Horny (18 Agosto 2013)

*boh*

sarò schietta.
Mi trovo a pensarla come Matraini.
Poi, a me tutte 'ste pare per uno che non ti sei nemmeno ancora scopato, sicura che non siano tue proiezioni? e soprattutto, dopo l'episodio del bungalow, ripugnante, io l'avrei preso a calci (l'ho fatto di recente per moooolto meno).
Mi ha colpito la descrizione idillica che dai del tuo matrimonio, e che stride fortemente con le fantasie di cui sopra, nonché col fatto che a tuo marito non le hai rivelate.
Magari parti da qui, magari un po' più cruda con te stessa, che non siamo al mulino bianco. 

wendy


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2013)

horby ha detto:


> sarò schietta.
> Mi trovo a pensarla come Matraini.
> Poi, a me tutte 'ste pare per uno che non ti sei nemmeno ancora scopato, sicura che non siano tue proiezioni? e soprattutto, dopo l'episodio del bungalow, ripugnante, io l'avrei preso a calci (l'ho fatto di recente per moooolto meno).
> Mi ha colpito la descrizione idillica che dai del tuo matrimonio, e che stride fortemente con le fantasie di cui sopra, nonché col fatto che a tuo marito non le hai rivelate.
> ...


Wendy ma non eri meno cruda ???? ( voglio dire nella favola)


----------



## Horny (18 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Wendy ma non eri meno cruda ???? ( voglio dire nella favola)


 ehmm, ricorderai che alla fine scelgo di diventare grande....
la nostra  collega qua, altro che sull'isola che non c'è stà.
qui siamo wendy all'ennesima potenza, temo.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ehmm, ricorderai che alla fine scelgo di diventare grande....
> la nostra  collega qua, altro che sull'isola che non c'è stà.
> qui siamo wendy all'ennesima potenza, temo.


Già vero non ricordavo e da grande deve esser un tipino niente male...


----------



## JON (18 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cara farfalla è vero quello che dici! Quest'uomo ha mosso qualcosa e *non capisco bene cos'è.* Dici che tu, quando ti è successo, ti sei lasciata andare, hai rischiato e che è stato conoscere questa nuova parte di te a mettere in crisi il tuo matrimonio e non il tradimento in quanto tale, mi sbaglio? Beh... questo mi spaventa abbastanza...


L'ideale sarebbe togliertelo dalla testa prima ancora di capire di cosa si tratta.

Perché in realtà quell'uomo non è nessuno, non è cosi fondamentale come credi. Tu sei cambiata, ti sei scoperta diversa, avverti altre necessità. Fortunatamente riesci a non perdere la testa, ma comprendi anche che non possiedi più l'integrità e quindi la stabilità di una volta.

La tua angoscia è più che comprensibile. C'è un problema, e un limite, di fondo...non hai avuto altre esperienze oltre quella con tuo marito. Benché resti razionale (fortunatamente), questa mancanza è una costante che sconvolgerà puntualmente i tuoi calcoli.

Io credo sia normale tornare a sentire una spinta emotiva come la tua, tanto precoce quanto l'effettiva anzianità del rapporto con tuo marito.

I dubbi che ti assalgono, determinati dal timore che questa nuova te possa mettere a rischio il tuo matrimonio sono un buon deterrente per non perdere il controllo dei tuoi ragionamenti. Dato che il tempo riesce a modificare tutto, come te stessa in questo momento a ben pensarci, potrebbe più in la mostrarti l'altro sotto una luce meno accecante. 
Più credi che questa fiamma possa avere una qualche valenza, sentimentale o intellettuale, più il contesto diviene vergognoso e assurdo, dato che entrambi tenete molto alle vostre famiglie.

Pensaci bene, non siete nulla di cosi esoterico...uno per l'altra e viceversa. E' molto probabile che tu, come lui visto il suo razzolare, in realtà sei molto attratta dall'aspetto sessuale di questo eventuale incontro. Per una persona razionale come te quello stimolo è una fonte di dubbi estrema. Se avessi esperienze pregresse probabilmente non avresti certe terribili ossessioni. O almeno non ti toglierebbero il sonno.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai tradito, essere attratti da qualcuno/a può accadere, credo sia fisiologico ed umano.
> 
> Prova a capire cosa ti ha attratto in questa persona, e se non è soltanto l'aspetto fisico ma altro di cui poi potrai parlare con tuo marito, fallo, parlagli e gli dici cosa ti manca o cosa vorresti, credo che magari in questa maniera anche tuo marito potrebbe esternarsi e magari volere anche qualcosa lui che, al momento potrebbe anche mancargli.


Cosa mi attrae di quest'uomo che potrei chiedere a mio marito? Molto probabilmente il fatto che è un uomo che non conosco, è per me misterioso, alcuni particolari del suo aspetto fisico mi accendono; è qualcosa di atavico, qualcosa che in un certo senso stimola una femminilità che credevo di non avere. Come ho già detto, io amo profondamente mio marito, ma credo di aver paura che si trasformi lentamente in un fratello. Forse, e so che sembra assurdo, andiamo troppo d'accordo, mentre con l'altro ho avuto delle discussioni molto accese su vari aspetti, anche sull'educazione dei figli. Ma magari sto solo facendo i capricci...


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> ho un po' di difficoltà con la parola "bozzolo" ... l'interpreto negativamente.
> 
> ...


Mi piacerebbe tanto raggiungere questa consapevolezza, sono però troppo abituata a mettermi in discussione, sempre. Forse è l'educazione che ho ricevuto. Ho il timore di essere troppo indulgente con me stessa e poi ferire le persone che amo.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che ti spaventa. Ma io preferisco sapere chi sono che aver corso il rischio di vivere una vita senza conoscermi.


Non lo so, farfalla... Questa parte di me che ho scoperto, rimane comunque una parte... o no? Magari dovrei trovare il modo di farla convivere con il resto...


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

horby ha detto:


> sarò schietta.
> Mi trovo a pensarla come Matraini.
> Poi, a me tutte 'ste pare per uno che non ti sei nemmeno ancora scopato, sicura che non siano tue proiezioni? e soprattutto, dopo l'episodio del bungalow, ripugnante, io l'avrei preso a calci (l'ho fatto di recente per moooolto meno).
> Mi ha colpito la descrizione idillica che dai del tuo matrimonio, e che stride fortemente con le fantasie di cui sopra, nonché col fatto che a tuo marito non le hai rivelate.
> ...


Colpita e affondata! L'ho odiato per la storia del bungalow, ma non sono il tipo che prende a calci la gente, anche se mi rendo conto che a volte dovrei farlo.
Il mio matrimonio è normale e infatti non riesco a confessare a mio marito che sono attratta anche da un altro uomo.
Più cruda con me stessa: mi sono data della cogliona un sacco di volte e, visto che non basta, ho deciso di farmelo dire anche da altri...


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe tanto raggiungere questa consapevolezza, sono però troppo abituata a mettermi in discussione, sempre. Forse è l'educazione che ho ricevuto. Ho il timore di essere troppo indulgente con me stessa e poi ferire le persone che amo.



Ciao

non capisco bene. scusa.
cosa c'è di male, nel mettersi in discussione? 
significa, che sei aperta a cose nuove, che non ti siedi sopra a delle verità. 
le verità cambiano, perché tu e le persone attorno a te cambiano ... 

Hai trovato la maestra dell'indulgenza verso se stessa ...  ... 
Ma spiegami, cosa intendi. 
Perché, io sono indulgente con me, nel senso ... se ho deciso di dimagrire,
non c'è debolezza che tenga ... mi attengo, a ciò stabilito con me stessa. 
Se no a cosa serve? Cioè, i giochetti non mi piacciono ... 

L'ultima frase la trovo importante. 
Non voler ferire ... ha un significato molto complesso, secondo me. 
Cosa intendi? Io intendo, di non far credere una cosa che non è. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cosa mi attrae di quest'uomo che potrei chiedere a mio marito? Molto probabilmente il fatto che è un uomo che non conosco, è per me misterioso, alcuni particolari del suo aspetto fisico mi accendono; è qualcosa di atavico, qualcosa che in un certo senso stimola una femminilità che credevo di non avere. Come ho già detto, io amo profondamente mio marito, ma credo di aver paura *che si trasformi lentamente in un fratello. Forse, e so che sembra assurdo, andiamo troppo d'accordo*, mentre con l'altro ho avuto delle discussioni molto accese su vari aspetti, anche sull'educazione dei figli. Ma magari sto solo facendo i capricci...


Ciao

l'andare troppo d'accordo ... è un piccolo veleno in una coppia. 
nel senso, fa mancare lo scoprirsi ... fa mancare il discutere per trovare nuove vie comuni. 
Non so. Mai provato a dire, sai cosa ... e perché non diversamente? Perché no?
A volte bisogna spezzare una cosa così ... lo trovo strano, a dire il vero, che si vada troppo d'accordi. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2013)

Lola falana...
Lola falena...

Ci ho pensato tutto il pomeriggio.

Sti guai nascono appunto perchè una persona ci va in testa al posto del cuore.

Nessuna persona che ci entra nel cuore ci fa male.
Ma nella mia esperienza quelle che sono entrate nella testa si.

Per levarsi un'idea dalla testa basta concentrarsi su altro.

Infine fa così...
Fai un'analisi di come va con tuo marito.
Su chi è lui e su come la pensa.

Immagina per un attimo che lui sia nella tua testa e veda sto tarlo che hai tu.

Poi scegli se sta roba è così importante o è solo un capriccio.

Come sai l'essere umano è curioso.

Pillola rossa vai fino in fondo.
pillola blu domani ti svegli e ti sarai dimenticata sta faccenda.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cosa mi attrae di quest'uomo che potrei chiedere a mio marito? Molto probabilmente il fatto che è un uomo che non conosco, è per me misterioso, alcuni particolari del suo aspetto fisico mi accendono; è qualcosa di atavico, qualcosa che in un certo senso stimola una femminilità che credevo di non avere. Come ho già detto, io amo profondamente mio marito, ma credo di aver paura che si trasformi lentamente in un fratello. Forse, e so che sembra assurdo, andiamo troppo d'accordo, mentre con l'altro ho avuto delle discussioni molto accese su vari aspetti, anche sull'educazione dei figli. Ma magari sto solo facendo i capricci...


L'andare troppo d'accordo non è mai una cosa positiva di solo significa che uno dei due si è ripiegato sui desideri dell'altro....


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'andare troppo d'accordo non è mai una cosa positiva di solo significa che uno dei due si è ripiegato sui desideri dell'altro....



Ciao,

non per forza ... 
può anche significare, che uno dei due ... non ha proprie opinioni, 
oppure, non vuole storie ... oppure uno è molto dominante ... ecc. 

sienne


----------



## beatl (19 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> La cosa sconvolgente e' che in tutto questo discorso non nomini mai tuo marito. Stai per fare una grossa stronzata, smettila prima di rovinarti la vita, sei ancora in tempo.



Quoto.

Lascia perdere.

Stai accanto e tuo marito e non pensare ad altro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'andare troppo d'accordo ... è un piccolo veleno in una coppia.
> nel senso, fa mancare lo scoprirsi ... fa mancare il discutere per trovare nuove vie comuni.
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'andare troppo d'accordo non è mai una cosa positiva di solo significa che uno dei due si è ripiegato sui desideri dell'altro....





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non per forza ...
> può anche significare, che uno dei due ... non ha proprie opinioni,
> ...



può voler dire anche che c'è intesa e basta, che si hanno le stesse idee, che si condividono gli stessi progetti: magari è raro, ma immagino che esistano anche coppie in cui l'andare sempre d'accordo sia una cosa positiva e basta


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> può voler dire anche che c'è intesa e basta, che si hanno le stesse idee, che si condividono gli stessi progetti: magari è raro, ma immagino che esistano anche coppie in cui l'andare sempre d'accordo sia una cosa positiva e basta


Infatti è come dice Chiara: andiamo d'accordo perché abbiamo lo stesso modo di pensare e, aggiungo io, siamo cresciuti insieme, abbiamo fatto molte esperienze insieme, prima come amici, poi come fidanzati, infine da sposati. Ci piacciono le stesse cose, ci capita di dire a nostra figlia le stesse identiche parole senza aver ascoltato l'altro, è lei che ci dice che abbiamo detto la stessa cosa. Abbiamo modellato le nostre abitudini l'uno nell'altra, per esempio: io ero una disordinata, lui un maniacale dell'ordine, io sono diventata più ordinata lui meno maniacale. Non c'è un dominante, lo siamo a turno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti è come dice Chiara: andiamo d'accordo perché abbiamo lo stesso modo di pensare e, aggiungo io, siamo cresciuti insieme, abbiamo fatto molte esperienze insieme, prima come amici, poi come fidanzati, infine da sposati. Ci piacciono le stesse cose, ci capita di dire a nostra figlia le stesse identiche parole senza aver ascoltato l'altro, è lei che ci dice che abbiamo detto la stessa cosa. Abbiamo modellato le nostre abitudini l'uno nell'altra, per esempio: io ero una disordinata, lui un maniacale dell'ordine, io sono diventata più ordinata lui meno maniacale. Non c'è un dominante, lo siamo a turno.



ecco vedi?

una coppia veramente invidiabile, io ci metterei la firma acciocchè le cose andassero sempre così lisce 

vuoi mettere il risparmio energetico sui litigi? :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco bene. scusa.
> cosa c'è di male, nel mettersi in discussione?
> ...


Cara sienne,
non c'è nulla di male nel mettersi in discussione, anzi tutto il contrario! Quello che volevo dire è solo che in questo momento vorrei poter essere così sicura di me da riuscire a ridere di questo "balzo ormonale", mentre invece mi auto flagello e metto tutto in discussione solo perché ho incontrato un tipo con gli occhi belli e le braccia muscolose...
Sto andando davanti allo specchio a sputarmi in faccia...


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

ho difficoltà. neanche dei gemelli siamesi ... 

Cioè, si possono avere le stesse idee su tante cose ... 
ma si è pur sempre degli individui unici ... 
a uno piace più il piccante e all'altro meno ecc. 

differenze ci sono sempre! 
e il fatto stesso lo dice, "aver modellato le proprie abitudini" ecc. 
che uno era disordinato e l'altro no ... 

secondo me, così facendo, non si rispetta l'individualità di se stesso e dell'altro. 
forse, riscoprire cosa si è in effetti e cosa piace in effetti ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'andare troppo d'accordo ... è un piccolo veleno in una coppia.
> nel senso, fa mancare lo scoprirsi ... fa mancare il discutere per trovare nuove vie comuni.
> ...


Hai ragione sienne. Ma io e mio marito abbiamo un piccolo segreto: il nostro hobby (niente di violento o proibito) ci permette non solo di avere sempre un progetto in comune che si rinnova, ma è una specie di ring dove sfogarci, perché lì siamo raramente d'accordo...


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cara sienne,
> non c'è nulla di male nel mettersi in discussione, anzi tutto il contrario! Quello che volevo dire è solo che in questo momento vorrei poter essere così sicura di me da riuscire a ridere di questo "balzo ormonale", mentre invece mi auto flagello e metto tutto in discussione solo perché ho incontrato un tipo con gli occhi belli e le braccia muscolose...
> Sto andando davanti allo specchio a sputarmi in faccia...



Ciao cara

non sputarti in faccia! anzi! baciati!  ... veramente!

se ti succede ciò, il mettere tutto in discussione ... qualche motivo, 
forse ancora non captato, ci sarà. anche se è il solo piacere di provarlo. 

ma cosa stai mettendo esattamente in discussione? 
tutto è una dimensione molto vasta. 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho difficoltà. neanche dei gemelli siamesi ...
> 
> ...



differenze ci sono sempre, ma non è che ti facciano litigare
e se il modellarsi sull'altro l'hai fatto naturalmente, senza sforzi....che male c'è? 

lo dice una che non l'ha mai fatto e mai lo farà, probabilmente


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho difficoltà. neanche dei gemelli siamesi ...
> 
> ...



Non lo so, sienne, per noi è confortante. Forse perché veniamo entrambi da famiglie i cui genitori non vanno d'accordo su niente, anche ora che sono cinquant'anni che sono sposati.
Non dico che fila sempre tutto liscio, che non ci sono discussioni, quello che non c'è è il rancore. Fin dall'inizio noi ci siamo accettati per quello che siamo e se uno dei due in un momento fa qualcosa che irrita l'altro, ce lo diciamo, magari ci mandiamo a quel paese, ma dopo ci abbracciamo e baciamo.
Differenze ci sono, certo! Prendo il tuo esempio: io odio il piccante ma lui lo adora e si coltiva il suo olio al peperoncino da solo, perché io non lo tocco neanche! Altro esempio: lui soffre di vertigini e ha problemi a salire sulla scala a pioli, quindi sono io che ci salgo e, per esempio in un trasloco, sono io che attacco i lampadari.


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> differenze ci sono sempre, ma non è che ti facciano litigare
> e se il modellarsi sull'altro l'hai fatto naturalmente, senza sforzi....che male c'è?
> 
> *lo dice una che non l'ha mai fatto e mai lo farà, probabilmente*



Ciao Chiara,

non ho la tendenza a litigare. ho la tendenza a voler capire ... 
anche con discussioni molto forti. 

il "modellare" è una cosa normale e giusto. 
ma dipende molto di come si è. se si è una persona che ricerca l'armonia,
si tende a modellare un po' troppo, anche se avviene senza sforzi. 
a furia di modellare ... ci si allontana anche da se stessi, anche se si è convinti
e lo si ritiene giusto quello che si sta facendo. poi mettici due, che ricercano l'armonia ... 

sono una, a qui piace molto il rispettarsi a vicenda ... il valorizzare proprio ciò. 
certo, nella vita in comune ... ci sono cose, che bisogna incontrarsi, se no, diventa difficile. 
ma come persona, ho proprio bisogno di qualcuno che mi tenga testa ... 
che mi faccia sudare e riflettere ... senza valutare o giudicare. 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara
> 
> non sputarti in faccia! anzi! baciati!  ... veramente!
> 
> ...


Considerando che tutta la mia vita l'ho costruita insieme a mio marito, direi che "tutto" sia la parola giusta quando mi viene voglia di andare a letto con un altro. C'era qualcuno che diceva che il mio stato è dovuto al fatto di non aver avuto altre esperienze, ed è probabilmente uno dei motivi che mi ha spinta a cercare l'altro due mesi fa. Sarà il solo?
Una parte di me ha lo stomaco contratto per la paura di distruggere la propria famiglia; una parte di me ha lo stomaco contratto per la voglia erotica nei confronti dell'altro; io ho lo stomaco contratto per la tensione che c'è tra le due...


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Considerando che tutta la mia vita l'ho costruita insieme a mio marito, direi che "tutto" sia la parola giusta quando mi viene voglia di andare a letto con un altro. C'era qualcuno che diceva che il mio stato è dovuto al fatto di non aver avuto altre esperienze, ed è probabilmente uno dei motivi che mi ha spinta a cercare l'altro due mesi fa. Sarà il solo?
> Una parte di me ha lo stomaco contratto per la paura di distruggere la propria famiglia; una parte di me ha lo stomaco contratto per la voglia erotica nei confronti dell'altro; io ho lo stomaco contratto per la tensione che c'è tra le due...



Ciao,

perché distruggere la propria famiglia? caspita ... non pensare al peggio! 

allora, una domanda ... se segui questo desiderio, di volerti unire con un altro,
Cosa ti aspetti? Cosa colma? Cosa ti dovrebbe dare? ... 

Scusa se azzardo ... mani, sguardi ... per scoprire ed essere scoperti. 

Quando vi è troppa armonia ... si è quasi dei fantasmi ... 
anche se si è sveglissimi e chiari in mente ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Considerando che tutta la mia vita l'ho costruita insieme a mio marito, direi che "tutto" sia la parola giusta quando mi viene voglia di andare a letto con un altro. C'era qualcuno che diceva che il mio stato è dovuto al fatto di non aver avuto altre esperienze, ed è probabilmente uno dei motivi che mi ha spinta a cercare l'altro due mesi fa. Sarà il solo?
> Una parte di me ha lo stomaco contratto per la paura di distruggere la propria famiglia; una parte di me ha lo stomaco contratto per la voglia erotica nei confronti dell'altro; io ho lo stomaco contratto per la tensione che c'è tra le due...


Perchè hai paura di distruggere la tua famiglia? Perchè hai paura che tuo marito ti scopra o perchè hai paura di innamorarti dell'altro?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Considerando che tutta la mia vita l'ho costruita insieme a mio marito, direi che "tutto" sia la parola giusta quando mi viene voglia di andare a letto con un altro. C'era qualcuno che diceva che il mio stato è dovuto al fatto di non aver avuto altre esperienze, ed è probabilmente uno dei motivi che mi ha spinta a cercare l'altro due mesi fa. Sarà il solo?
> Una parte di me ha lo stomaco contratto per la paura di distruggere la propria famiglia; una parte di me ha lo stomaco contratto per la voglia erotica nei confronti dell'altro; io ho lo stomaco contratto per la tensione che c'è tra le due...


Ecco appunto, mi pare che anche per Farfalla sia così...
Siete cresciute assieme a lui, che è sempre stato il lui...

Ecco perchè dai tanto accento all'altro...

Diverso è per le donne che sono cresciute non con un lui...ma con un bel mazzo di loro no?

Poi estraggono dal mazzo la carta che a loro pare vincente e con illo costruiscono il matrimonio no?

Eppure eppure se sei furba e lui è il tipo giusto...
Tu e tuo marito potreste giocarvi bene sta nuova situazion...

Io te lo dico comunque...
Quando io ho visto mia moglie nella tua situazion...( e non siamo cresciuti certo assieme)

Mi feci delle tenere e gloriose risate...

Perchè fu molto intrigante ed erotico per me...

Come finì?
Mi dispiace con colossale delusione per lei...

Era furibonda...
Perchè lui...ehm...ehm...ehm...

Fu vittima dell'eiaculatio precox...

Furibonda con me...
"Non è che c'è di mezzo la maledizione del conte?"...

O con io che la coglionavo...

Moglie...ma come fa ad esistere un uomo più maiale in leto di me? Eh?

PS:
Novità del momento mia moglie si è intestardita per conoscere lui, l'incommensurabile: Lothar!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco vedi?
> 
> una coppia veramente invidiabile, io ci metterei la firma acciocchè le cose andassero sempre così lisce
> 
> vuoi mettere il risparmio energetico sui litigi? :mrgreen:


boh che dirti chiara a me è rimasto perenne il ricordo di una campagna di studi fidanzata per 6anni.. Coppia perfetta a loro dire e oggettivamente secondo l'impressione di chi li conosceva eppure si lasciarono per troppa simbiosi... Ripeto le parole ripoetatemi da lei... Andare troppo d'accordo aveva sostanzialmente ucciso ogni interesse reciproco era subentrata l'abitudine 
Restava solo quella


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> boh che dirti chiara a me è rimasto perenne il ricordo di una campagna di studi fidanzata per 6anni.. Coppia perfetta a loro dire e oggettivamente secondo l'impressione di chi li conosceva eppure si lasciarono per troppa simbiosi... Ripeto le parole ripoetatemi da lei... Andare troppo d'accordo aveva sostanzialmente ucciso ogni interesse reciproco era subentrata l'abitudine
> Restava solo quella



beh, se ci si stanca della troppa simbiosi mi sembra giusta la soluzione di lasciarsi, significa che si abbisogna di nuovi stimoli
ma se la simbiosi fa vivere in pace con se stessi, il mondo, e soprattutto ti toglie la velleità di cercare qualcun altro mi sembra l'ideale per la coppia


----------



## Anais (19 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> boh che dirti chiara a me è rimasto perenne il ricordo di una campagna di studi fidanzata per 6anni.. Coppia perfetta a loro dire e oggettivamente secondo l'impressione di chi li conosceva eppure si lasciarono per troppa simbiosi... Ripeto le parole ripoetatemi da lei... Andare troppo d'accordo aveva sostanzialmente ucciso ogni interesse reciproco era subentrata l'abitudine
> Restava solo quella


Un paradiso! Per me ora, quel tipo di unione rappresenterebbe il meglio che ci possa essere


----------



## sienne (19 Agosto 2013)

Ciao 

stavo riflettendo ... su questo fatto della simbiosi. 

cioè, se uno è come me ...  ... diventa difficile,
nel senso, ho sempre nuove idee, interessi ecc. 
come l'ultima, mi sono all'improvviso interessata per i colori. 
ho pitturato tutte le stanze in un colore differente ... 
sembra la casa dei barbapapa ... poi le piante, poi la musica,
poi il cibo, poi i viaggi ... 

cioè ... uno corre dietro all'altro? ci si rincorre? 

perciò ... come me lo devo immaginare? 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (19 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto, mi pare che anche per Farfalla sia così...
> Siete cresciute assieme a lui, che è sempre stato il lui...
> 
> Ecco perchè dai tanto accento all'altro...
> ...


Ciao carissimo Conte....vedo che qua'siete alle solite,la nuova utente non''dorme''perche'in 30 anni ha avuto un pensiero impuro.e cretino poi....mahhhh...non e'meglio fregarsene amico,divertirsi e fan culo il resto???

Sarei felice di conoscerla......organizziamo?


----------



## Anais (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stavo riflettendo ... su questo fatto della simbiosi.
> 
> ...


Però vedi, hai preso da sola la decisione di colorare le pareti?
Tuo marito era d'accordo?
No, perchè io se faccio qualcosa in casa, lui me lo critica di default o cerca di boicottarmelo.
Oppure lo ignora bellamente dicendo che "non era necessario".
Per questo dico che un rapporto in cui si va d'accordo, dove si hanno visioni molto simili e dove c'è molta empatia verso l'altro, io lo troverei paradisiaco...perchè vengo da una relazione dove invece...uno dice cane e l'altro gatto...una lotta continua e logorante fino allo sfinimento.
POi va da sè che sia sano che ognuno abbia dei momenti e degli interessi prorpi differenti dall'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao carissimo Conte....vedo che qua'siete alle solite,la nuova utente non''dorme''perche'in 30 anni ha avuto un pensiero impuro.e cretino poi....mahhhh...non e'meglio fregarsene amico,divertirsi e fan culo il resto???
> 
> Sarei felice di conoscerla......organizziamo?


Ma dimmi te come siamo messi...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dimmi te come siamo messi...


in pausa ho letto di peggio...quella che si preoccupa per un bacio dato ad un'altro.ma....si puo' amico?
mahhhhh............


----------



## Horny (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Colpita e affondata! L'ho odiato per la storia del bungalow, ma non sono il tipo che prende a calci la gente, anche se mi rendo conto che a volte dovrei farlo.
> Il mio matrimonio è normale e infatti non riesco a confessare a mio marito che sono attratta anche da un altro uomo.
> Più cruda con me stessa: mi sono data della cogliona un sacco di volte e, visto che non basta, ho deciso di farmelo dire anche da altri...


Premesso che, personalmente, non credo nei rapporti esclusivi per tutta la vita, e neppure che cio' che la maggior parte di noi apprezza a 15 anni ci appagherà anche a 40, il vostro potrebbe anche essere uno dei rari casi.
e tuttavia, se siete tanto in simbiosi, perche' non raccontargli quello che sta capitando?
sinceramente, questo interesse tanto marcato per un uomo con cui non c'è stato nulla mi fa pensare a una qualche insoddisfazione.
Da quello che scrivi....temo non ne varrebbe la pena.
ma cosa ti piace di quest'uomo?


----------



## Diletta (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti è come dice Chiara: andiamo d'accordo perché abbiamo lo stesso modo di pensare e, aggiungo io,* siamo cresciuti insieme,* abbiamo fatto molte esperienze insieme, prima come amici, poi come fidanzati, infine da sposati. Ci piacciono le stesse cose, ci capita di dire a nostra figlia le stesse identiche parole senza aver ascoltato l'altro, è lei che ci dice che abbiamo detto la stessa cosa. Abbiamo modellato le nostre abitudini l'uno nell'altra, per esempio: io ero una disordinata, lui un maniacale dell'ordine, io sono diventata più ordinata lui meno maniacale. Non c'è un dominante, lo siamo a turno.





lolapal ha detto:


> Cara sienne,
> non c'è nulla di male nel mettersi in discussione, anzi tutto il contrario! Quello che volevo dire è solo che in questo momento vorrei poter essere così sicura di me da riuscire a ridere di questo *"balzo ormonale",* mentre invece mi auto flagello e metto tutto in discussione solo perché ho incontrato un tipo con gli occhi belli e le braccia muscolose...
> Sto andando davanti allo specchio a sputarmi in faccia...




Tuo marito è tuo coetaneo?
Ammettendo che lo sia vorrei chiederti questo:
non hai mai pensato che anche lui abbia potuto avere un "balzo ormonale" dovuto proprio al fatto delle mancate esperienze?
Sta capitando a te, potrebbe essere o essere stata reciproca la cosa, l'idea non ti smuove niente?

Soffri di un disturbo parecchio comune nelle coppie sposate, soprattutto quelle di lungo periodo: la stanchezza data dall'abitudine, anche se si tratta di una bella abitudine.
Quell'uomo ti ha portato un vento caldo di novità che ti ha emozionato, intrigato e colorato la tua vita, dove tutto scorreva tranquillo e sereno, ma forse un po' troppo...

Qualcuno ti ha detto che il tempo delle avventure è finito, ma se non ci fosse mai stato?
Mi chiedo allora: come se ne esce?
Grande sforzo di volontà e raziocinio per capire che non ne vale la pena e che hai tutto da perdere se varchi quel confine (che, secondo me, non hai ancora varcato, c'è molta differenza, direi di non fare sofismi).
E, nello stesso tempo, accontentarsi di aver suscitato nell'uomo tutto quell'interesse, sedurre è già gratificante in fondo e ha operato già un cambiamento dentro di te tanto che anche tuo marito se ne è accorto.
Ti potrebbe bastare?
Se ci vai a letto cosa ti rimane dopo, a parte i sensi di colpa, che penso avresti?
Di innamorarti non ti interessa, l'amore ce lo hai già. 
Quello che vuoi è provare il "nuovo", farti l'esperienza, ma riflettici, resta comunque sempre e solo *una* esperienza, poca cosa se ci pensi bene...e in seguito si potrebbe affacciare un'altra potenziale esperienza con un'altra persona non meno affascinante. 
E il tuo solido e bel matrimonio?
C'è un tempo per ogni cosa...penso che sia così, o si può sempre rimediare?

Prendi quello che ti ho detto come spunti per riflettere e non come critiche, le mie sono domande, non certezze e mi piacerebbe sapere come la pensi.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tuo marito è tuo coetaneo?
> Ammettendo che lo sia vorrei chiederti questo:
> non hai mai pensato che anche lui abbia potuto avere un "balzo ormonale" dovuto proprio al fatto delle mancate esperienze?
> Sta capitando a te, potrebbe essere o essere stata reciproca la cosa, l'idea non ti smuove niente?
> ...



Grazie Diletta, hai sintetizzato benissimo molti dei miei pensieri dell'ultimo periodo!
[OT: cosa si deve fare per dire che ti piace un post?]
Il tempo delle avventure non c'è stato, forse quando era il momento mi faceva troppa paura (ma a pensarci bene ancora me ne fa) e non credo di vivere questa cosa come una perdita, forse è solo mancanza di strumenti: se avessi avuto altre avventure e poi avessi scelto mio marito, forse adesso potrei gestire tutto questo molto meglio. Dell'essere l'unica esperienza l'uno dell'altra (sì, anche per lui è la stessa cosa e siamo coetanei, 4 mesi di differenza), ne abbiamo parlato altre volte, in altri periodi, non in questo; non siamo mai stati gelosi, lui anche ha alcune amiche, e non è il tipo di uomo che pensa al sesso centinaia di volte al giorno, o che si gira per la strada a guardare le altre; lui dice che non gli interessa avere altre esperienze, perché è comunque un'introverso e tendenzialmente pigro; ha un sacco di interessi ed è molto coinvolto nel suo lavoro. Dare parte del suo tempo a me e a sua figlia è un grande traguardo, ma non si tira indietro e non lo fa pesare, lo fa perché lo vuole.


Non avevo guardato la cosa dal punto di vista auto-gratificante: cavolo, ho scatenato le fantasie sessuali di un uomo che ritengo molto bello (almeno per me); ho curato un po' di più il mio aspetto e mio marito se n'è accorto e me lo ha dimostrato con un sensibile aumento dell'attività sessuale; e io mi sono sentita al centro di qualcosa, che però è stata per la maggior parte nella mia testa.


Se ci vado a letto c'è il 50% di possibilità che mi piace e il 50% che rimango estremamente delusa; mi frena anche la paura di farmi vedere nuda da un'altra persona; non saprei gestire la segretezza della cosa, questo lo so, si vedrebbe lontano un miglio che c'è qualcosa che non va. Io so che non voglio andarci, devo solo riuscire a legare e imbavagliare quella parte di me che vuole farlo, magari provo a comprarla con un paio di scarpe nuove..


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Premesso che, personalmente, non credo nei rapporti esclusivi per tutta la vita, e neppure che cio' che la maggior parte di noi apprezza a 15 anni ci appagherà anche a 40, il vostro potrebbe anche essere uno dei rari casi.
> e tuttavia, se siete tanto in simbiosi, perche' non raccontargli quello che sta capitando?
> sinceramente, questo interesse tanto marcato per un uomo con cui non c'è stato nulla mi fa pensare a una qualche insoddisfazione.
> Da quello che scrivi....temo non ne varrebbe la pena.
> ma cosa ti piace di quest'uomo?



Devo dire che più leggo i vostri commenti, più rifletto sul mio matrimonio e più mi convinco che ne parlerò a mio marito. So che mi ama abbastanza da accettarlo e aiutarmi a capire perché mi sta succedendo e forse riusciremo a mettere in pratica tante teorie di cui abbiamo parlato fin da ragazzi.


Cosa mi piace dell'altro? L'aspetto fisico, sicuro; il modo di muoversi; come sorride (e come mi ha sorriso); come mi guarda; il suo essere un po' anacronistico (non vuole farsi offrire il caffè da una donna, per esempio), che poi mi rendo conto che è una cosa che da giovane non sopportavo, negli uomini; il fatto che mi spaventa un po' (?) non sapere a priori cosa pensa e le sue reazioni un po' "sanguigne" nelle discussioni. E poi c'è una cosa che non mi era mai capitata: una volta, mentre ci avviavamo camminando verso la scuola, io portavo la bicicletta a mano e mi è squillato il cell; avevo delle difficoltà a portare la bici e parlare al telefono; lui si è avvicinato, in silenzio, e ha preso la bicicletta, sfiorandomi; non ci ho capito più niente, non riuscivo ad ascoltare il mio interlocutore e sono diventata viola. Ecco cosa mi succede, cosa che non mi è mai successa con altri, con gli amici, io e il mio ex collega ci abbracciamo e non succede niente del genere...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta, hai sintetizzato benissimo molti dei miei pensieri dell'ultimo periodo!
> [OT: cosa si deve fare per dire che ti piace un post?]
> Il tempo delle avventure non c'è stato, forse quando era il momento mi faceva troppa paura (ma a pensarci bene ancora me ne fa) e non credo di vivere questa cosa come una perdita, forse è solo mancanza di strumenti: se avessi avuto altre avventure e poi avessi scelto mio marito, forse adesso potrei gestire tutto questo molto meglio. Dell'essere l'unica esperienza l'uno dell'altra (sì, anche per lui è la stessa cosa e siamo coetanei, 4 mesi di differenza), ne abbiamo parlato altre volte, in altri periodi, non in questo; non siamo mai stati gelosi, lui anche ha alcune amiche, e non è il tipo di uomo che pensa al sesso centinaia di volte al giorno, o che si gira per la strada a guardare le altre; lui dice che non gli interessa avere altre esperienze, perché è comunque un'introverso e tendenzialmente pigro; ha un sacco di interessi ed è molto coinvolto nel suo lavoro. Dare parte del suo tempo a me e a sua figlia è un grande traguardo, ma non si tira indietro e non lo fa pesare, lo fa perché lo vuole.
> 
> ...



Accidenti quanto mi somigli..................................
Le scarpe nuove servono a poco


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

sienne e farfalla mi chiedono perché ho paura di distruggere la mia famiglia andando a letto con l'altro: perché potrei scoprire che quello che ho costruito non mi va più bene? E poi non sono brava a nascondere e nascondermi, anche adesso sto facendo un grande sforzo e solo perché mio marito è fuori, riesco a trovare il tempo materiale per riflettere... come dicevo, settembre si avvicina...


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti quanto mi somigli..................................
> Le scarpe nuove servono a poco


Non dirmi che non servono, ti prego! Ho veramente pochi altri rimedi...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non dirmi che non servono, ti prego! Ho veramente pochi altri rimedi...


Adoro le scarpe ne ho diverse paia.......a me non sono servite


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non dirmi che non servono, ti prego! Ho veramente pochi altri rimedi...


In effett non credo possano servire ad un granché ...avresti un effetto lampo :smile: per poche ore poi ....i pensieri tornano :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro le scarpe ne ho diverse paia.......a me non sono servite


Io adoro i sandali estivi


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io adoro i sandali estivi


Io gli stivali


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io gli stivali


ah si in inverno uso quasi esclusivamente stivali :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tuo marito è tuo coetaneo?
> Ammettendo che lo sia vorrei chiederti questo:
> non hai mai pensato che anche lui abbia potuto avere un "balzo ormonale" dovuto proprio al fatto delle mancate esperienze?
> Sta capitando a te, potrebbe essere o essere stata reciproca la cosa, l'idea non ti smuove niente?
> ...


Io e Lothar invece soffriamo di un mal comune mezzo gaudio no?
Attacchi di vagina pectoris...
Non è colpa nostra è che...
:dotto:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> sienne e farfalla mi chiedono perché ho paura di distruggere la mia famiglia andando a letto con l'altro: perché potrei scoprire che quello che ho costruito non mi va più bene? E poi non sono brava a nascondere e nascondermi, anche adesso sto facendo un grande sforzo e solo perché mio marito è fuori, riesco a trovare il tempo materiale per riflettere... come dicevo, settembre si avvicina...


Cara Lolopal,ho''amica''tua clone,vorrebbe fare stambecco il marito,ma alla fine ha paura..ma ormai l'ho''convinta''e dovrebbe cedere,appena finiscono  ste cavolo di ferie.e i mariti si levano dalle balle.
Non ti preoccupare,pure lei all'inizio aveva paura di essere sgamata...ma ora e'piu'brava di me.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Lolopal,ho''amica''tua clone,vorrebbe fare stambecco il marito,ma alla fine ha paura..ma ormai l'ho''convinta''e dovrebbe cedere,appena finiscono  ste cavolo di ferie.e i mariti si levano dalle balle.
> Non ti preoccupare,pure lei all'inizio aveva paura di essere sgamata...ma ora e'piu'brava di me.


Che ne dici amico...
Un assalto in grande stile sul gnocca forum?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Devo dire che più leggo i vostri commenti, più rifletto sul mio matrimonio e più mi convinco che ne parlerò a mio marito. So che mi ama abbastanza da accettarlo e aiutarmi a capire perché mi sta succedendo e forse riusciremo a mettere in pratica tante teorie di cui abbiamo parlato fin da ragazzi.
> 
> 
> Cosa mi piace dell'altro? L'aspetto fisico, sicuro; il modo di muoversi; come sorride (e come mi ha sorriso); come mi guarda; il suo essere un po' anacronistico (non vuole farsi offrire il caffè da una donna, per esempio), che poi mi rendo conto che è una cosa che da giovane non sopportavo, negli uomini; il fatto che mi spaventa un po' (?) non sapere a priori cosa pensa e le sue reazioni un po' "sanguigne" nelle discussioni. E poi c'è una cosa che non mi era mai capitata: una volta, mentre ci avviavamo camminando verso la scuola, io portavo la bicicletta a mano e mi è squillato il cell; avevo delle difficoltà a portare la bici e parlare al telefono; lui si è avvicinato, in silenzio, e ha preso la bicicletta, sfiorandomi; non ci ho capito più niente, non riuscivo ad ascoltare il mio interlocutore e sono diventata viola. Ecco cosa mi succede, cosa che non mi è mai successa con altri, con gli amici, io e il mio ex collega ci abbracciamo e non succede niente del genere...


si, più ti leggo più mi convinco che parlarne con tuo marito potrebbe davvero farti stare meglio.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne dici amico...
> Un assalto in grande stile sul gnocca forum?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda amico,stasera anche se sono solo in paese,non esco..quindi penso di andarci.voglio capire come puo'un'uomo arrivare a tanto...ma casso e'pieno di donne che non aspettano altro.
Gratis.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> guarda amico,stasera anche se sono solo in paese,non esco..quindi penso di andarci.voglio capire come puo'un'uomo arrivare a tanto...ma casso e'pieno di donne che non aspettano altro.
> Gratis.


Ma facciamo in modo che non ci entrino certe idee in testa...
Quel gratis mi puzzza molto amico...

E speriamo di non inguaiarci con le rumene da cento kili per gamba che ne usciamo male...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma facciamo in modo che non ci entrino certe idee in testa...
> Quel gratis mi puzzza molto amico...
> 
> E speriamo di non inguaiarci con le rumene da cento kili per gamba che ne usciamo male...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



No amico mi hai frainteso,io parlo delle zoccole sposate...il mercenario non m i interessa....dovresti saperlo.
E rumene mai e poi mai..la mia''amica''e'lucana...la futura di un paesello qua'vicino


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No amico mi hai frainteso,io parlo delle zoccole sposate...il mercenario non m i interessa....dovresti saperlo.
> E rumene mai e poi mai..la mia''amica''e'lucana...la futura di un paesello qua'vicino


No ma io ho intenzione di entrare là dentro come Contepinceton e di fare un po' di baldoria...
E dire a quelli là...
Pentitevi o voi che tradite le vostre mogli con queste gnocche...
Toglietevi le gnocche dalla testa prima che io il conte, mentre voi state qui a gigionare con le gnocche...
Non mi prenda le vostre mogli....

Insomma fare un po' di casino no?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ma io ho intenzione di entrare là dentro come Contepinceton e di fare un po' di baldoria...
> E dire a quelli là...
> Pentitevi o voi che tradite le vostre mogli con queste gnocche...
> Toglietevi le gnocche dalla testa prima che io il conte, mentre voi state qui a gigionare con le gnocche...
> ...


ma non e'tradimento per me andare a troie mercenarie....allora lo sarebbe anche masturbarsi da solo no??tanto il gusto piu'o meno sara'simile.....

poi amico li'non servono sim segrete,incontri in cima ai parcheggi della coop...troppo facile.non mi pacerebbe,,,

comunque dopo vediamo...


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Lolopal,ho''amica''tua clone,vorrebbe fare stambecco il marito,ma alla fine ha paura..ma ormai l'ho''convinta''e dovrebbe cedere,appena finiscono  ste cavolo di ferie.e i mariti si levano dalle balle.
> Non ti preoccupare,pure lei all'inizio aveva paura di essere sgamata...ma ora e'piu'brava di me.


Caro lothar, mi sembra di capire dal tuo post che secondo te l'atteggiamento dell'altro è tutta una scena per portarmi a letto? Significa proprio che gli uomini non li capisco. O forse mi vuoi dire che ormai ho imboccato il tunnel e prima o poi uno come te lo trovo di certo?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Caro lothar, mi sembra di capire dal tuo post che secondo te l'atteggiamento dell'altro è tutta una scena per portarmi a letto? Significa proprio che gli uomini non li capisco. O forse mi vuoi dire che ormai ho imboccato il tunnel e prima o poi uno come te lo trovo di certo?


Gentilissima Lolapal.....bingo!!!

Vedi se l'idea ti sfiora,gia'vuol dire molto...e non pensare al marito,e magari al fatto che con lui il sesso sia ok.non vuole dire niente.
dall'alto della mia''maturita'',permettimi un consiglio....la mia futura''amica''abita a 30km da qua'...l'attuale a 25km.troppo vicino e'pericoloso.ocio.
Lothar dixit............


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gentilissima Lolapal.....bingo!!!
> 
> Vedi se l'idea ti sfiora,gia'vuol dire molto...e non pensare al marito,e magari al fatto che con lui il sesso sia ok.non vuole dire niente.
> dall'alto della mia''maturita'',permettimi un consiglio....la mia futura''amica''abita a 30km da qua'...l'attuale a 25km.troppo vicino e'pericoloso.ocio.
> Lothar dixit............


Lothar, allora il mio altro non è il candidato ideale, visto che abita a 300 mt. da casa mia...

Comunque, il marito, compagno, amico e padre di mia figlia (è il mantra che mi ripeto) sta tornando a casa e ho deciso che gli parlerò. Non stanotte che è fuso dal jet leg, ma nelle prossime due settimane di ferie...
Vi aggiornerò e intanto vi ringrazio tutti molto.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Lothar, allora il mio altro non è il candidato ideale, visto che abita a 300 mt. da casa mia...
> 
> Comunque, il marito, compagno, amico e padre di mia figlia (è il mantra che mi ripeto) sta tornando a casa e ho deciso che gli parlerò. Non stanotte che è fuso dal jet leg, ma nelle prossime due settimane di ferie...
> Vi aggiornerò e intanto vi ringrazio tutti molto.


Vero...al mio paese troverei senza fatica,ma non lo farei mai..troppo rischioso.
Non dire niente al marito,magari attacca il tuo ''amante virtuale''al muro...poi scusa manco vi siete baciati,non e'tradimento.


----------



## fred (20 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Lothar, allora il mio altro non è il candidato ideale, visto che abita a 300 mt. da casa mia...
> 
> Comunque, il marito, compagno, amico e padre di mia figlia (è il mantra che mi ripeto) sta tornando a casa e ho deciso che gli parlerò. Non stanotte che è fuso dal jet leg, ma nelle prossime due settimane di ferie...
> Vi aggiornerò e intanto vi ringrazio tutti molto.


se è davvero quello che pensi di fare, buona fortuna... non dare le cose per scontate, una volta che hai parlato le parole non tornano indietro. E parlo per esperienza diretta :unhappy:
Io mi metto nei panni del marito: cosa deve fare di più un uomo per una donna? Dopo tutti gli anni che siete assieme si accorge ancora di ogni tuo minimo cambiamento e ti aumenta pure l'attività sessuale, che già reputavi soddisfacente. Per non dire di tutto il resto.

Poi alcune considerazioni più "tecniche": al di là dell'attrazione fisica, mi pare che non ne sai molto del tizio su cui fantastichi, al di là del fatto che abita a 300 metri da te (e come ti hanno giustamente suggerito altri forumisti, non è molto indicato per una relazione clandestina). Sui suoi comportamenti nei tuoi confronti poi avrei più di qualche dubbio, per dire la storia del bungalow non sta in piedi da nessuna parte, ma quando mai... magari una piccola indagine su 'sto fenomeno varrebbe la pena farla, no? A naso mi dà l'idea di uno parecchio disinvolto in storie di corna, per cui anche qui tu parti con l'handicap, non trascurare questo aspetto.

Mah, fermo restando che hai qualcosa di irrisolto su cui fai bene a interrogarti e approfondire, prima di giocarti quello che ti sei costruita in tutti questi anni con una persona rara (da come ce lo hai descritto) valuta bene ancora una volta i pro e contro, io trovo che i piatti della bilancia siano notevolmente sbilanciati.


----------



## Anais (20 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Lothar, allora il mio altro non è il candidato ideale, visto che abita a 300 mt. da casa mia...
> 
> Comunque, il marito, compagno, amico e padre di mia figlia (è il mantra che mi ripeto) sta tornando a casa e ho deciso che gli parlerò. Non stanotte che è fuso dal jet leg, ma nelle prossime due settimane di ferie...
> Vi aggiornerò e intanto vi ringrazio tutti molto.


Sono in completo disaccordo.
Mi pare un'enorme cavolata l'idea di parlare a tuo marito.
Non ne vale mica la pena per una semplicissima infatuazione, potreste ficcarvi in un ginepraio.


----------



## Kid (20 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.
> Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.
> La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.
> Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.
> ...


Fatevi una trombata e salutatevi. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

Sempre senza polemica quello che scriverò.

Domandiamo a Lothar se il mantra raccontato a lolapal, lo racconta anche alla moglie?

Perchè il discorso che ha fatto Lothar se ritenuto giusto ( giusto nel senso di cuccare) è giusto per tutti. Eventualmente non fosse giusto per Lothar, rimane sono una escamotage per trombeir ( per gli ignoranti, trombeir = scopair) :carneval: W la fig W le trombeir W lothair :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sono in completo disaccordo.
> Mi pare un'enorme cavolata l'idea di parlare a tuo marito.
> Non ne vale mica la pena per una semplicissima infatuazione, potreste ficcarvi in un ginepraio.


questo se avessero avuto un amplesso fugace, secondo me.
ma un'infatuazione di questo livello ha radici di insoddisfazione e di precarietà del rapporto che vanno sondate, analizzate . e non è detto che lei sia la sola a patire un momento di crisi che comunque esiste.
ritengo che ora anche se lei riuscisse a dimenticare il tizio fra poco tempo si ritroverebbe a sognarne un altro.
troppa testa in questa faccenda per lasciare fuori l'altro elementro della coppia .


----------



## Anais (20 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo se avessero avuto un amplesso fugace, secondo me.
> ma un'infatuazione di questo livello ha radici di insoddisfazione e di precarietà del rapporto che vanno sondate, analizzate . e non è detto che lei sia la sola a patire un momento di crisi che comunque esiste.
> ritengo che ora anche se lei riuscisse a dimenticare il tizio fra poco tempo si ritroverebbe a sognarne un altro.
> troppa testa in questa faccenda per lasciare fuori l'altro elementro della coppia .


Mah, leggendo la storia ho più avuto l'impressione che lei, dopo una vita passata con il marito, si sia trovata di fronte alla prima tentazione che le sia capitata. Forse è stato il primo uomo che l'ha pressata un pò. Che l'ha corteggiata apertamente.
E data l'inesperienza (lei e suo marito erano molto giovani quando si sono conosciuti) ha perso la testa, l'ormone è partito. 
Se non è cos', se mi sto sbagliando e di occasioni ne ha avute diverse durante gli anni e solo questo uomo l'ha fatta vacillare, allora è probabile che sia come dici tu e ci sia un disagio latente nella coppia.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mah, leggendo la storia ho più avuto l'impressione che lei, dopo una vita passata con il marito, si sia trovata di fronte alla prima tentazione che le sia capitata. Forse è stato il primo uomo che l'ha pressata un pò. Che l'ha corteggiata apertamente.
> E data l'inesperienza (lei e suo marito erano molto giovani quando si sono conosciuti) ha perso la testa, l'ormone è partito.
> Se non è cos', se mi sto sbagliando e di occasioni ne ha avute diverse durante gli anni e solo questo uomo l'ha fatta vacillare, allora è probabile che sia come dici tu e ci sia un disagio latente nella coppia.


ma anche come dici tu rimane comunque un problema se alla prima occasione lei è in queste condizioni.


----------



## ilnikko (20 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> [...] lui anche ha alcune amiche, e non è il tipo di uomo che pensa al sesso centinaia di volte al giorno, o che si gira per la strada a guardare le altre; lui dice che non gli interessa avere altre esperienze, perché è comunque un'introverso e tendenzialmente pigro; ha un sacco di interessi ed è molto coinvolto nel suo lavoro. Dare parte del suo tempo a me e a sua figlia è un grande traguardo, ma non si tira indietro e non lo fa pesare, lo fa perché lo vuole.
> 
> 
> Non avevo guardato la cosa dal punto di vista auto-gratificante: cavolo, ho scatenato le fantasie sessuali di un uomo che ritengo molto bello (almeno per me); ho curato un po' di più il mio aspetto e mio marito se n'è accorto e me lo ha dimostrato con un sensibile aumento dell'attività sessuale; e io mi sono sentita al centro di qualcosa, che però è stata per la maggior parte nella mia testa.
> ...


Ciao,dico la mia...allora
il fatto di parlarne a tuo marito è per me una mezza fesseria,anche perchè sono sicuro che non gli dirai di esserti presentata li al bungalow ma probabilmente solo che c'è uno che ti corteggia e ti turba,al limite...non so perchè ma non ti ci vedo a chiedere consigli a tuo marito su eventuali tradimenti da parte tua,anche se lo consideri tale non è un tuo amico a cui puoi confidare tutto tutto...ma soprattutto,e qui parlo per esperienza diretta,non sai (e non lo sa nemmeno lui) come potrebbe reagire,perchè finchè non accade veramente tutti abbiamo un'idea rispetto ai tradimenti che poi pero' quando ci toccano da vicino si rivelano farlocche (esempio : io ho sempre pensato che se mai avessi beccato la mia donna con un altro avrei spaccato il mondo....ecco,non ho spaccato proprio niente,mi sono spaccato io...).
Altra considerazione,ma la butto li.....ho letto tutto molto velocemente : parli dell'altro molto "in senso fisico",passami il termine,es. "braccia possenti","occhi","mi ha sfiorata",presumo possa trattarsi del classico simil-bagnino tipo film anni 80 che ti attrae fisicamente,tuo marito com'e messo fisicamente ? anche se mi attirero' gli insulti di molti per me questa puo' essere una componente importante,succede spesso,in molte coppie,che si cresca in maniera differente,e non è insolito che uno dei due si lasci andare agli agi della vita coniugale mentre l'altro cerca di "mantenersi" (è successo a me e ne conosco molti...) e magari in casa non se ne parla,non so,forse non è il tuo caso...ma sto' solo cercando di trovare una motivazione dato che ti dici innamorata,soddisfatta e felice di quello che hai. In ogni caso in bocca al lupo,tu sai cosa è meglio per te.


----------



## JON (20 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mah, leggendo la storia ho più avuto l'impressione che lei, dopo una vita passata con il marito, si sia trovata di fronte alla prima tentazione che le sia capitata. Forse è stato il primo uomo che l'ha pressata un pò. Che l'ha corteggiata apertamente.
> E data l'inesperienza (*lei e suo marito erano molto giovani quando si sono conosciuti*) ha perso la testa, l'ormone è partito.
> Se non è cos', se mi sto sbagliando e di occasioni ne ha avute diverse durante gli anni e solo questo uomo l'ha fatta vacillare, allora è probabile che sia come dici tu e ci sia un disagio latente nella coppia.


Praticamente dei ragazzini. Ma non è che le non esperezienze fungano da motivo scatenante, piuttosto quelle mancate esperienze compromettono una adeguata gestione di quel turbine di emozioni che sta provando.

Un disagio latente nella coppia potrebbe esserci, non a caso lei ostenta una certa complicità col marito dove quell'hobby condiviso sembra l'unico aspetto che parrebbe rapportarli seriamente. L'ostentazione a volte cela determinate debolezze.

Ho l'impressione che lolapal stenti ad ammettere a se stessa che l'altro potrebbe rappresentare per lei l'innamoramento che potrebbe provare in questo momento in cui la sua maturità è ben diversa da quella di quando era solo una ragazzina. E' chiaro che questo aspetto la mette in crisi perchè le sembra qualcosa di irrinunciabile, come se avesse nuovi strumenti per affrontare una situazione che non può vivere.

Se non ho capito male, per far sopravvivere il compromesso di cui sopra, aveva addirittura preventivato che tra loro  sarebbe potuto sussistere un rapporto puramente intellettuale che, non sconfinando nel sesso, potesse rendere quel rapporto plausibile. Questo bisogno è la falla insita nel rapporto ufficiale, è la ricerca di una complicità basata semplicemente su passione ed istinto.

Chi glielo dice a lolapal che questo aspetto, nel rapporto ufficiale, è difficilmente recuperabile?
La cosa va gestita (sondata) internos, ma tra se e se. Perchè il problema non è nell'altro, ma nelle emozioni di lolapal. Oppure  tirare dentro il marito in queste considerazioni potrebbe allegerirla e permetterle di sfogare almeno in parte le sue incertezze. Chi lo sa, va anche considerato come il marito possa reagire.


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

personalmente, mi rivolgerei ... solo quando ho le risposte. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Praticamente dei ragazzini. Ma non è che le non esperezienze fungano da motivo scatenante, piuttosto quelle mancate esperienze compromettono una adeguata gestione di quel turbine di emozioni che sta provando.
> 
> Un disagio latente nella coppia potrebbe esserci, non a caso lei ostenta una certa complicità col marito dove quell'hobby condiviso sembra l'unico aspetto che parrebbe rapportarli seriamente. L'ostentazione a volte cela determinate debolezze.
> 
> ...


già, chi lo sa


----------



## lothar57 (20 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre senza polemica quello che scriverò.
> 
> Domandiamo a Lothar se il mantra raccontato a lolapal, lo racconta anche alla moglie?
> 
> Perchè il discorso che ha fatto Lothar se ritenuto giusto ( giusto nel senso di cuccare) è giusto per tutti. Eventualmente non fosse giusto per Lothar, rimane sono una escamotage per trombeir ( per gli ignoranti, trombeir = scopair) :carneval: W la fig W le trombeir W lothair :rotfl::rotfl:


scherzi???non hai idea della sua folle gelosia........che poi io non sono da meno..
ma quale trombeur...e'un gioco,che presto o tardi smettero'.


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

dipende ... da tante cose.

se è un tema, che nella coppia poco è stato toccato, sonderei ... 
e per fare ciò, ci sono tanti modi ... cioè, uno si fa furbo, in certe situazioni. 

a volte, iniziavo a parlare e chiedere a livello generale ... affinché lui, 
si faceva da solo qualche idea, e ci si avvicinava al tema ... 

se no, è una doccia fredda ... si richiedono troppi pensieri in una volta.

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Praticamente dei ragazzini. Ma non è che le non esperezienze fungano da motivo scatenante, piuttosto quelle mancate esperienze compromettono una adeguata gestione di quel turbine di emozioni che sta provando.
> 
> Un disagio latente nella coppia potrebbe esserci, non a caso lei ostenta una certa complicità col marito dove quell'hobby condiviso sembra l'unico aspetto che parrebbe rapportarli seriamente. L'ostentazione a volte cela determinate debolezze.
> 
> ...


scusa, non mi è chiaro questo passaggio
con chi dei due ricercherebbe la complicità basata solo su passione e istinto?
in cosa identifichi la falla nel rapposto ufficiale? nella mancanza di complicità intellettuale o passionale?
perchè mi sembra che lei affermi il sussistere di entrambe queste complicità (anche se come dici bene tu potrebbe essere un'ostentazione)


----------



## Anais (20 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche come dici tu rimane comunque un problema se alla prima occasione lei è in queste condizioni.


Si ma credo sia più saggio ritrovare il controllo prima di (eventualmente) parlarne al marito e rischiare di sollevare un polverone e scatenare gelosie e insicurezze.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa, non mi è chiaro questo passaggio
> con chi dei due ricercherebbe la complicità basata solo su passione e istinto?
> in cosa identifichi la falla nel rapposto ufficiale? nella mancanza di complicità intelletuale o passionale?
> perchè mi sembra che lei affermi il sussistere di entrambe queste complicità (anche se come dici bene tu potrebbe essere un'ostentazione)


con ''l'amante virtuale''.
neanch'io vedo alcuna falla,lei con il marito sta benissimo,fanno sesso normalmente.
noi queste situazioni le conosciamo,se ricordo bene,giusto??


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si ma credo sia più saggio ritrovare il controllo prima di (eventualmente) parlarne al marito e rischiare di sollevare un polverone e scatenare gelosie e insicurezze.


non lo escludo.però temo che almeno per quanto riguarda le insicurezze...si siano già scatenate


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scherzi???non hai idea della sua folle gelosia........che poi io non sono da meno..
> ma quale trombeur...e'un gioco,che presto o tardi smettero'.



Vedi Lothar, quello che io non capisco sono i controsensi scritti, e non da me, ma da te. Ti starai domandando a cosa mi riferisco e dove vedo il controsenso? Eccotelo.

Scrivi della sua folle gelosia e che tu non sei da meno, dando quindi una rilevanza importante al tradimento, nel frattempo  affermi  per poi finire scrivendo, "presto o tardi smetterò il ( gioco).

Deciditi, perchè o è un gioco o la vostra gelosia se ne va a fare un giro nei meandri delle fantasie a se stanti e senza un senso. 

Mi conosci no? non cerco polemica, ma leggo e rispondo a quello che noto. 

A volte basterebbe essere scialli, a volte tu lo sei scrivendo, trombo mi diverto e sono tutte zoccole se sono mogli. Ecco sulla sciallanza e sullo scherzo anche se pesante do un senso alle tue scelte, trombare e divertirsi senza tanti scrupoli.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi Lothar, quello che io non capisco sono i controsensi scritti, e non da me, ma da te. Ti starai domandando a cosa mi riferisco e dove vedo il controsenso? Eccotelo.
> 
> Scrivi della sua folle gelosia e che tu non sei da meno, dando quindi una rilevanza importante al tradimento, nel frattempo  affermi  per poi finire scrivendo, "presto o tardi smetterò il ( gioco).
> 
> ...


secondo me chi tradisce vive per forza di cose nella incoerenza di comportamento.chi più, chi meno


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me chi tradisce vive per forza di cose nella incoerenza di comportamento.chi più, chi meno



In effetti. Però sono incoerenze probabilmente nate da vissuti diventanti o diventando una routine a cui si si abitua. E non è solo nel tradimento che conosciamo, che ciò si applica, ma anche nel quotidiano e nei vari comportamenti che toccano sempre, o quasi , la sfera matrimoniale, quindi quella dell'approccio e le conseguenze dei comportamenti che tocca "purtroppo" chi ci sta accanto. 

Qualcuno penserà ( come al solito) ma Ultimo che sta scrivendo? Ultimo scrive, e chi vuol capire capisce. Mi sono scocciato di scrivere esempi che notoriamente allungano il succo rendendo ancora più astruso i miei concetti sballati.

Però mi piace denigrarmi e il contuzzo chissà perchè sa sempre a cosa o a chi e il perchè di quello che scrivo. Sarà perchè siamo due tappetti? Buh!!


----------



## JON (20 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa, non mi è chiaro questo passaggio
> con chi dei due *ricercherebbe* la complicità basata solo su passione e istinto?
> in cosa identifichi la falla nel rapposto ufficiale? nella mancanza di complicità intelletuale o passionale?
> perchè mi sembra che lei affermi il sussistere di entrambe queste complicità (anche se come dici bene tu potrebbe essere un'ostentazione)


i. Dici bene, ricercherebbe. Dato il risveglio di sensi sopiti che in questo caso sono rivolti all'altro.

ii. Secondo me la falla sta principalmente nell'aspetto passionale del rapporto ufficiale.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti. Però sono incoerenze probabilmente nate da vissuti diventanti o diventando una routine a cui si si abitua. E non è solo nel tradimento che conosciamo, che ciò si applica, ma anche nel quotidiano e nei vari comportamenti che toccano sempre, o quasi , la sfera matrimoniale, quindi quella dell'approccio e le conseguenze dei comportamenti che tocca "purtroppo" chi ci sta accanto.
> 
> Qualcuno penserà ( come al solito) ma Ultimo che sta scrivendo? Ultimo scrive, e chi vuol capire capisce. Mi sono scocciato di scrivere esempi che notoriamente allungano il succo rendendo ancora più astruso i miei concetti sballati.
> 
> Però mi piace denigrarmi e il contuzzo chissà perchè sa sempre a cosa o a chi e il perchè di quello che scrivo. Sarà perchè siamo due tappetti? Buh!!


o sarà perchè scrivete cazzate entrambi?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> o sarà perchè scrivete cazzate entrambi?:rotfl:



Zitto tu! e appena ti capita di scendere in Sicilia fammelo sapere, voglio conoscere il tuo culo! :rotfl madò ho aperto il vaso di pandora)?


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2013)

*Caro*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Zitto tu! e appena ti capita di scendere in Sicilia fammelo sapere, voglio conoscere il tuo culo! :rotfl madò ho aperto il vaso di pandora)?


Magari,6 anni fa sono stato ad erice...che bel posto.Tranquillo quando verrò ti contatterò....


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari,6 anni fa sono stato ad erice...che bel posto.Tranquillo quando verrò ti contatterò....



:up: Sperando non sei un pacco come il caro Lui. :carneval: Anche tu hai la chioma lunga e fluente che scende leggera sulle spalle? 

( Trattengo la risata a malapena.... altrimenti mia moglie farebbe domande alle quali risponderei imbarazzato....) 


( i congiuntivi sono giusti, e che ciolla va) !


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Sperando non sei un pacco come il caro Lui. :carneval: Anche tu hai la chioma lunga e fluente che scende leggera sulle spalle?
> 
> ( Trattengo la risata a malapena.... altrimenti mia moglie farebbe domande alle quali risponderei imbarazzato....)
> 
> ...


No,come sai sale e pepe...!:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,come sai sale e pepe...!:carneval:


Togli il sale lascia il pepe, aggiungi un succo d'arancia, un po di rum magari della cannella e possiamo passando da una canna chiacchierare e divertirci.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Togli il sale lascia il pepe, aggiungi un succo d'arancia, un po di rum magari della cannella e possiamo passando da una canna chiacchierare e divertirci.


Non fumo e non bevo,sono uno sportivo,neanche roba gasata,al massimo un the freddo al limone.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

*Oscù*

Hai svaccato il 3D! sei sempre il solito:carneval: Mi ritiro a manciari e viviri addddios!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo se avessero avuto un amplesso fugace, secondo me.
> ma un'infatuazione di questo livello ha radici di insoddisfazione e di precarietà del rapporto che vanno sondate, analizzate . e non è detto che lei sia la sola a patire un momento di crisi che comunque esiste.
> ritengo che ora anche se lei riuscisse a dimenticare il tizio fra poco tempo si ritroverebbe a sognarne un altro.
> troppa testa in questa faccenda per lasciare fuori l'altro elementro della coppia .


La smetti di perseguitarmi eh?
Vado a comperare una scopetta per i piatti per giocare al piccolo sguattero...etichetta Minerva scope dal 1870...poi vado sulla strada e se non sto attento mi schianto su un camione con il cassone con na M gigantesca Minerva...

Si sognano solo certi tizi...a discapito di altri...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mah, leggendo la storia ho più avuto l'impressione che lei, dopo una vita passata con il marito, si sia trovata di fronte alla prima tentazione che le sia capitata. Forse è stato il primo uomo che l'ha pressata un pò. Che l'ha corteggiata apertamente.
> E data l'inesperienza (lei e suo marito erano molto giovani quando si sono conosciuti) ha perso la testa, l'ormone è partito.
> Se non è cos', se mi sto sbagliando e di occasioni ne ha avute diverse durante gli anni e solo questo uomo l'ha fatta vacillare, allora è probabile che sia come dici tu e ci sia un disagio latente nella coppia.


Ma a maggior ragione no si parla con il marito no?
Se sono cresciuti assieme come fa a non accorgersi che sua moglie è un po' "strana"?

Come mai io che non sono cresciuto assieme a mia moglie
Io che sono l'impero dell'egocentrismo
Io il buco nero che piega tutto alla sua sovrana attenzione

Mi accorgo immantinente quando lei ha qualche rospo velenoso da sputare?


( in genere si tratta di incauti e sconsiderati acquisti)

Come quella volta che parlava di grane al lavoro...

E io...oh ma finiamola...lo sa anca el can de picci che quel medico ti corteggia...

E tu come fai a saperlo...

Ma se lo sa tutta radio cotola del paese...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La smetti di perseguitarmi eh?
> Vado a comperare una scopetta per i piatti per giocare al piccolo sguattero...etichetta Minerva scope dal 1870...poi vado sulla strada e se non sto attento mi schianto su un camione con il cassone con na M gigantesca Minerva...
> 
> Si sognano solo certi tizi...a discapito di altri...


non lottare contro il destino...lo so, lo so, faccio sempre questo effetto:dracula:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi Lothar, quello che io non capisco sono i controsensi scritti, e non da me, ma da te. Ti starai domandando a cosa mi riferisco e dove vedo il controsenso? Eccotelo.
> 
> Scrivi della sua folle gelosia e che tu non sei da meno, dando quindi una rilevanza importante al tradimento, nel frattempo  affermi  per poi finire scrivendo, "presto o tardi smetterò il ( gioco).
> 
> ...


Ah grandio...
Io la vidi la gelosia lothariana
Era rosso come un peperon
mentre sua moglie si lisciava i capelli e diceva
ehi conte secondo te sto meglio mora o bionda?

Lothar sembrava caron dimonio con occhi di bragia...e come friggeva...

E poi disse...
Lotharuccio mi porti in crociera? Altrimenti ci vado con il tuo amico qui...eh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La gelosia lothariana è il prezzo da pagare per i traditori no?
Mentre sei là che amoreggi al maxim...ti passa per la testa l'idea che anche tua moglie nel frattempo...magari...in un altro maxim...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti. Però sono incoerenze probabilmente nate da vissuti diventanti o diventando una routine a cui si si abitua. E non è solo nel tradimento che conosciamo, che ciò si applica, ma anche nel quotidiano e nei vari comportamenti che toccano sempre, o quasi , la sfera matrimoniale, quindi quella dell'approccio e le conseguenze dei comportamenti che tocca "purtroppo" chi ci sta accanto.
> 
> Qualcuno penserà ( come al solito) ma Ultimo che sta scrivendo? Ultimo scrive, e chi vuol capire capisce. Mi sono scocciato di scrivere esempi che notoriamente allungano il succo rendendo ancora più astruso i miei concetti sballati.
> 
> Però mi piace denigrarmi e il contuzzo chissà perchè sa sempre a cosa o a chi e il perchè di quello che scrivo. Sarà perchè siamo due tappetti? Buh!!


Il vantaggio di essere tappi...
Eh che si sa come zittire le femmine
Appunto tappandole...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anais (20 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lottare contro il destino...lo so, lo so, faccio sempre questo effetto:dracula:


Ma il tuo amico Joey Blow è in vacanza?
Non lo vedo comparire a ogni tuo post per polemizzare o dirti bella ciaciona mia


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao,dico la mia...allora
> il fatto di parlarne a tuo marito è per me una mezza fesseria,anche perchè sono sicuro che non gli dirai di esserti presentata li al bungalow ma probabilmente solo che c'è uno che ti corteggia e ti turba,al limite...non so perchè ma non ti ci vedo a chiedere consigli a tuo marito su eventuali tradimenti da parte tua,anche se lo consideri tale non è un tuo amico a cui puoi confidare tutto tutto...ma soprattutto,e qui parlo per esperienza diretta,non sai (e non lo sa nemmeno lui) come potrebbe reagire,perchè finchè non accade veramente tutti abbiamo un'idea rispetto ai tradimenti che poi pero' quando ci toccano da vicino si rivelano farlocche (esempio : io ho sempre pensato che se mai avessi beccato la mia donna con un altro avrei spaccato il mondo....ecco,non ho spaccato proprio niente,mi sono spaccato io...).
> Altra considerazione,ma la butto li.....ho letto tutto molto velocemente : parli dell'altro molto "in senso fisico",passami il termine,es. "braccia possenti","occhi","mi ha sfiorata",presumo possa trattarsi del classico simil-bagnino tipo film anni 80 che ti attrae fisicamente,tuo marito com'e messo fisicamente ? anche se mi attirero' gli insulti di molti per me questa puo' essere una componente importante,succede spesso,in molte coppie,che si cresca in maniera differente,e non è insolito che uno dei due si lasci andare agli agi della vita coniugale mentre l'altro cerca di "mantenersi" (è successo a me e ne conosco molti...) e magari in casa non se ne parla,non so,forse non è il tuo caso...ma sto' solo cercando di trovare una motivazione dato che ti dici innamorata,soddisfatta e felice di quello che hai. In ogni caso in bocca al lupo,tu sai cosa è meglio per te.


Bel post pregno di esperienza vissuta.
Ma io le dico di parlare al marito.
Mica le dico dovresti dire così o colà.

Ma se siamo umani
Come facciamo a non ammettere a lei o lui
qualcosa di così NATURALE eh?

Cosa mi ha sempre detto mia moglie?
In proposito?

Io sto distante dagli uomini, perchè se poi do troppa confidenza e lui mi piace, io non sarei capace di dire di no.

Ma conoscendola: lei non rinuncia a NIENTE per amor mio.
E sa che io mi incazzerei come una belva se lei rinunciasse a qualcosa per amore mio.
Perchè poi mi rinfacerebbe, e tenterebbe di ricattarmi.
E si sa io pago sempre con due lire false i ricatti.
Non posso tollerare in nessun modo questa frase.
" Con tutto quello che ho fatto per te!"

Perchè sta frase mi ricorda mia madre.
E se una donna arriva a ricordarmi mia madre: lei è nei guai.

Rinuncia per AMORE di sè stessa.
Lei dice: Io non voglio casini, e quindi non mi ci metto.

E quando lei mi ha visto con certe idee per la testa ha solo detto.
Sta tento a non cacciarti nei guai.
Vedi poi di non far sopportare a me con malumori e ire le tue delusioni o i tuoi casini con le altre.


Ma proprio anch'io reduce da esperienza vissuta...
Dico che...
Come mai porco cazzo una mi appare come una dea e m'invaghisco
e poi conoscendola meglio mi appare come una gran sfigata?

Allora per me meglio considerare certe situazioni alla lolapop come passaggi della nostra vita affettiva.

Pensiamoci porco can
Alla maturazione affettiva.

Per esempio
A noi in collegio non fu curata per niente.
E ringrazio Dio ogni giorno per essermi innamorato sconsideratamente a quindici anni.

Invece che capitò ad un mio compagno?
Cosa capita porco cazzo?

Sto mona a trent'anni già sacerdote e professo solenne...
Sto mona...SCOPRE IL VERO AMORE...

Averlo visto eh?
Ma poverina lei era una povera divorziata...una poverina incompresa che fu cacciata dal marito perchè aveva figliato con un altro...

A me bastò vederla una volta e parlarci quindici minuti, per dire a lui tutto innamorato...
Senti io sono io...
Eppur lussurioso...mondano...scellerato...vizioso...ecc..ecc...
Io ti dico che con questa donna non farei neanche na ciuladina...perchè qui c'è pericolo e puzza di zolfo...credi a me fratello sta qua ha le tibie incrociate sopra la mona...ti fotterai...

E così fu...
La sua Madonna poi...lo ridusse in uno stato larvale...
Poi la lasciò se ne stette bello bello a curarsi le ferite...

Infine incontrò un'altra donna 
con la quale ora ha una famiglia...

Ma nessuno degli ex sacerdoti che io conosco
ha avuto una storia felice
con la donna che li ha distolti dalla loro vita
Ma sempre poi ne hanno trovato una terza da liberi.

Ma vedere lui a 30 anni perso come io a quindici mi diede molto da pensare.

Do a ragione a Farfalla quando dice certe cose...
La storia adulterina le permise di esplorare tutto un lato di sè che non conosceva.
Un lato che non aveva mai avuto modo di esternare...
Magari perchè non era un lato funzionale con l'uomo con cui era cresciuta no?

Purtroppo o per fortuna la vita degli umani non è mai retroattiva...
Nulla è mai come prima
E nulla lo sarà.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma il tuo amico Joey Blow è in vacanza?
> Non lo vedo comparire a ogni tuo post per polemizzare o dirti bella ciaciona mia


:mummia:l'ho chiuso in dispensa.ssss


----------



## Anais (20 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mummia:l'ho chiuso in dispensa.ssss


ahahahahah. Nel freezer suppongo!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi Lothar, quello che io non capisco sono i controsensi scritti, e non da me, ma da te. Ti starai domandando a cosa mi riferisco e dove vedo il controsenso? Eccotelo.
> 
> Scrivi della sua folle gelosia e che tu non sei da meno, dando quindi una rilevanza importante al tradimento, nel frattempo  affermi  per poi finire scrivendo, "presto o tardi smetterò il ( gioco).
> 
> ...


Be'vedere i 30 enni che si voltano in spiaggia,fa'piacere e mette anche apprensione....poi amico le donne quasi mai la danno,tanto per fare...si innamorano...e sarebbe pericoloso.
Noi uomini no...io stamattina ho fatto prima telefonata a nuova tipa,e 5minuti dopo chiamato la moglie.
Tutto con la massima naturalezza
Non puoi capire amico...ma non perche'tu sia invornito...ovvio.


----------



## Diletta (20 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se ci vado a letto c'è il 50% di possibilità che mi piace e il 50% che rimango estremamente delusa; mi frena anche la paura di farmi vedere nuda da un'altra persona; non saprei gestire la segretezza della cosa, questo lo so, si vedrebbe lontano un miglio che c'è qualcosa che non va. Io so che non voglio andarci, devo solo riuscire a legare e imbavagliare quella parte di me che vuole farlo, magari provo a comprarla con un paio di scarpe nuove..



Visto che non riusciresti a tener segreta la cosa scoppierebbe la bomba che aprirebbe la via ad una profonda crisi coniugale e familiare, dato che hai anche una figlia.

Col matrimonio ci si prende un impegno importante, prima di tutto col marito per poi allargarsi alla famiglia.
Col matrimonio non si dovrebbero più fare questi "giochini" se non si hanno appunto gli strumenti per potersi fermare in tempo e tu avverti chiaramente che c'è una parte di te che vorrebbe farlo quel gioco e viverlo fino in fondo.
Come fare allora?

Sappi che la fedeltà è una scelta e questo vale per tutti: si sceglie di essere fedeli perché lo vogliamo e perché ci si crede e non pensare che sia sempre facile, ci sono delle fasi nella vita in cui si è più vulnerabili  e sentiamo che ci manca qualcosa, ma poi ci si riprende...
Non credo che tuo marito accetterebbe l'idea di una tua scappatella e quindi sarebbe l'inizio della fine.
Non tutto si può più fare dentro un matrimonio, quindi, se proprio tu sei talmente trascinata dalla passione per quell'uomo da pensare che sarebbe un rimpianto enorme non cedere ad essa, te la puoi anche vivere (ognuno è appunto l'artefice della propria vita) sapendo che dovrà restare un segreto tra te e lui da qui all'eternità.
Tu non ti immagini neanche lontanamente cosa significhi una crisi di coppia da tradimento...da non augurare al peggior nemico!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah grandio...
> Io la vidi la gelosia lothariana
> Era rosso come un peperon
> mentre sua moglie si lisciava i capelli e diceva
> ...



:carneval: Eddai!! ma la testa sempre al cacio lo hai? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il vantaggio di essere tappi...
> Eh che si sa come zittire le femmine
> Appunto tappandole...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tacci tua!! rido! e non posso.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'vedere i 30 enni che si voltano in spiaggia,fa'piacere e mette anche apprensione....poi amico le donne quasi mai la danno,tanto per fare...si innamorano...e sarebbe pericoloso.
> Noi uomini no...io stamattina ho fatto prima telefonata a nuova tipa,e 5minuti dopo chiamato la moglie.
> Tutto con la massima naturalezza
> Non puoi capire amico...ma non perche'tu sia invornito...ovvio.



Io non posso capire?

Ti racconto qualcosa ok? qualcosa che non mi piace, che non mi è piaciuto e che mai più rifarò, a meno che, non lo voglia ma che farei in maniera diretta e senza fronzoli, cosa che ho fatto quando ho tradito, cioè ho voluto, ho avuto, stop. Andiamo al racconto.

Comincio a chattare, comincio a capire qualcosa delle donne che evito di esprime.....e mi accorgo che basta essere un po romantici, lamentarsi e ascoltare le lamentele che, cucchi come un pazzo, ma ci vuole tempo e un po di pazienza. Nel tempo "maturo" l'esperienza chat, e passando attraverso gli anni mi rendo conto che basta essere diretti, sinceri e con l'opzione di saper ascoltare.... si cucca subito, ma subito subito... e nel corso di circa cinque anni per come ho già scritto nel passato, mi sono girato l'italia per incontrare, e la Sicilia l'ho girata per la seconda volta, stavolta appunto per uno scopo.... 

Si non posso capire. Sapessi lotharuzzo, tu sei un santo rispetto a quello che ho combinato. 



Sfida! se riesci o sei riuscito ad avere il contatto messenger e il cellulare nell'arco di 15 minuti..... 
Aveva 23 lotharuzzo, 23! ( non ne sono fiero sia inteso)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a maggior ragione no si parla con il marito no?
> Se sono cresciuti assieme come fa a non accorgersi che sua moglie è un po' "strana"?
> 
> Come mai io che non sono cresciuto assieme a mia moglie
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (20 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> [...] Tu non ti immagini neanche lontanamente cosa significhi una crisi di coppia da tradimento...da non augurare al peggior nemico!


Sottoscrivo !


----------



## lothar57 (20 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non posso capire?
> 
> Ti racconto qualcosa ok? qualcosa che non mi piace, che non mi è piaciuto e che mai più rifarò, a meno che, non lo voglia ma che farei in maniera diretta e senza fronzoli, cosa che ho fatto quando ho tradito, cioè ho voluto, ho avuto, stop. Andiamo al racconto.
> 
> ...


ma non metto in dubbio quello che scrivi,ci mancherebbe....ma immagino fossero single,quelle anche a me danno il cell subito...che gli frega tanto???ma non le caccio,perche'gia'l'ho..a proposito,tu avra avuto la 23 enne.ma io ho la 30enne......Lothar docet...baciamo le mani caro mio


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma non metto in dubbio quello che scrivi,ci mancherebbe....ma immagino fossero single,quelle anche a me danno il cell subito...che gli frega tanto???ma non le caccio,perche'gia'l'ho..a proposito,tu avra avuto la 23 enne.ma io ho la 30enne......Lothar docet...baciamo le mani caro mio



 tutte sposate a parte la 23enne che era insoddisfatta dal ragazzo. :rotfl:

Io ci rido, ma.....

Ti faccio ridere, se ci riesco. Un volta mi trovai in ospedale, da ammalato, una donna conosciuta in chat e con numero di cell( immagina quale cellulare)  prese spunto per venirmi a trovare e conoscere.


----------



## passante (20 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Come faccio a togliermelo dalla testa?
> Scusate la lunghezza.
> Grazie!


 devi prima togliertelo fisicamente di torno, tipo, per esempio, non vederlo più. non è immediato, ma funziona. comunque dirsi reciprocamente quanto ci si attragga (e struggersi assieme perché si vorrebbe ma non si può) è consegnarsi reciprocamente le chiavi della camera da letto, secondo me. niente di grave, in ogni momento si può cambiare la serratura, basta volerlo


----------



## devastata (20 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.
> Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.
> La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.
> Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.
> ...




Riflettendo sul SUO comportamento e, soprattutto, su tuo marito che dici di amare.

Benvenuta!


----------



## devastata (20 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io non credo di star coltivando una relazione, forse l'ho fatto nella mia testa, ma nella mia testa non c'è proprio la fantasia di una relazione con l'altro... forse è stato più lui che non ha saputo controllarsi. Non credo che se ci andassi a letto mi innamorerei di lui, ci vuole altro e, in fondo, lo conosco poco e quello che so comincia a non piacermi affatto. Certo, mi rendo conto che è bastato solo il fatto che lui sia tornato a cercarmi a destabilizzarmi di nuovo, ma dopo tutto quello che (non) è successo, questo semplice gesto ha un valore amplificato, o no? Nella mia esperienza, le relazioni platoniche e intellettuali sono appaganti lo stesso e se poi il mio amico, ex collega, si è fatto una sega pensandomi sono affari suoi, questo non cambia la nostra relazione fraterna. Mi viene da riflettere più profondamente su di me, sul perché mi sono lasciata coinvolgere così da una cosa effettivamente stupida e senza senso. Invidio quelli che dicono: fatti una scopata e torna a vivere, però in realtà* io sono una persona fedele e sono molto legata alla vita che mi sono costruita.
> *
> Ma alla fine non mi sento in colpa nei confronti di mio marito e neanche mi sento come sull'orlo dell'adulterio, cioè che se incontro un altro ancora poi ci vado, è così difficile che un uomo mi ispiri tanta libidine, anche se oggettivamente bello. Devo dire che è stata una bella idea confrontarmi con persone sconosciute, ma sincere e disinteressate. Mi sento un po' più forte...



Perchè sei andata a cercarlo in campeggio se sei sicura di tutto questo?

Pure io ho uno che a parole fantastica, ma mi guardo bene dal cercarlo o chiamarlo. E ne avrei motivo.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tutte sposate a parte la 23enne che era insoddisfatta dal ragazzo. :rotfl:
> 
> Io ci rido, ma.....
> 
> Ti faccio ridere, se ci riesco. Un volta mi trovai in ospedale, da ammalato, una donna conosciuta in chat e con numero di cell( immagina quale cellulare)  prese spunto per venirmi a trovare e conoscere.


Ciao e buongiorno.hai avuto un grsan lato b..ho appena finito di rispondere a quattro messaggi,dal mio sito.la sinfonia e'sempre la stessa.assediate da mai goduti,che pensano di  trovare la zoccola a costo zero.il numero di cell della tipa odierna l'ho avuto oggi,dopo qualche settimana.io non lo chiedo mai,l,'idea e'stata sua.at salut.


----------



## Diletta (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non posso capire?
> 
> Ti racconto qualcosa ok? qualcosa che non mi piace, che non mi è piaciuto e che mai più rifarò, a meno che, non lo voglia ma che farei in maniera diretta e senza fronzoli, cosa che ho fatto quando ho tradito, cioè ho voluto, ho avuto, stop. Andiamo al racconto.
> 
> ...




...e allora hai già detto tutto!!
Ma questo tuo giochino di praticare le chat lo facevi da sposato, mi sembra.
Ho parlato al passato, ma forse "chatti" ancora... 
Ti regala delle emozioni o semplicemente ti ci fai delle grasse risate?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> tutte sposate a parte la 23enne che era insoddisfatta dal ragazzo. :rotfl:
> 
> Io ci rido, ma.....
> 
> Ti faccio ridere, se ci riesco. Un volta mi trovai in ospedale, da ammalato, una donna conosciuta in chat e con numero di cell( immagina quale cellulare)  prese spunto per venirmi a trovare e conoscere.


Tutto sto casino per spippettarti con le mini di barbie?ma ne vale la pena?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora hai già detto tutto!!
> Ma questo tuo giochino di praticare le chat lo facevi da sposato, mi sembra.
> Ho parlato al passato, ma forse "chatti" ancora...
> Ti regala delle emozioni o semplicemente ti ci fai delle grasse risate?



Non entro in chat da anni, credo da almeno quattro o cinque. 

Tutto è nato per gioco.

No, non regalava emozioni, era uno sfogo per colpa di una situazione familiare per nulla soddisfacente. Inizialmente ero preso, forse dalla facilità di "conquistare", quindi avevo delle emozioni confermate da incontri, dopo invece, visto che negli incontri non andavo oltre per motivi che stanno dentro la mia persona, cominciai a ridere e far ridere chi sapeva quello che facevo, ho già parlato qua, di questo. Era diventato come un gioco dove le mie frustrazioni volevano essere sfogate, mentre invece aumentavano ancora di più.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto sto casino per spippettarti con le mini di barbie?ma ne vale la pena?


Assolutamente no. E' stato un periodo della mia vita di cui non solo non ne vado fiero, ma sono sotto tutti gli aspetti inqualificabile e ingiustificabile. Una merda davanti a me faceva la figura di un re. 

A volte sorrido pensandoci, e, forse, "l'unica consolazione" è quella che, alla fin fine è stato un vissuto che mi ha fatto crescere.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. E' stato un periodo della mia vita di cui non solo non ne vado fiero, ma sono sotto tutti gli aspetti inqualificabile e ingiustificabile. Una merda davanti a me faceva la figura di un re.
> 
> A volte sorrido pensandoci, e, forse, "l'unica consolazione" è quella che, alla fin fine è stato un vissuto che mi ha fatto crescere.


Ecco!Cresce che ammette i propri errori,cresce che si assume le proprie responsabilità,in un mondo dove si tende a dare sempre la colpa ad altri.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco!Cresce che ammette i propri errori,cresce che si assume le proprie responsabilità,in un mondo dove si tende a dare sempre la colpa ad altri.:up:



 Mia moglie sa di questo mio passato. 

Volevo scriverlo prima quello che hai scritto tu, volevo scriverlo quando ho scritto " vivevo una situazione familiare non soddisfacente", e, volevo continuare scrivendo: la colpa della situazione familiare non soddisfacente, è soltanto mia, il tempo di recriminare o addossare colpe ad altri, per me è finito, perchè ogni mia azione, è soltanto mia e dettata da quello che ho costruito, e se anche chi ci sta accanto a volte contribuisce, non è certo responsabile di una nostra azione. 

E' da tempo che lo scrivo, per stare bene, bisogna stare bene con se stessi ed essere l'unica persona alla quale dare conto, una volta fatto questo e una volta trovatosi con se stessi e orgogliosi di essere quello che si è, si può finalmente dare qualcosa a chi ci sta vicino.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. E' stato un periodo della mia vita di cui non solo non ne vado fiero, ma sono sotto tutti gli aspetti inqualificabile e ingiustificabile. Una merda davanti a me faceva la figura di un re.
> 
> A volte sorrido pensandoci, e, forse, "l'unica consolazione" è quella che, alla fin fine è stato un vissuto che mi ha fatto crescere.


ma dipende da come prendi la cosa...io quando esco dall'ufficio per andare all'incontro al buio,sono emozionato come quando vado in banca.zero aspettative,anche perche'come la voglio io non esiste..senza calcolare la moglie.Quindi queste cose non lasciano scorie...alla fine un cortese saluto..e quando le ho dato le spalle,la vita ricomincia.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma dipende da come prendi la cosa...io quando esco dall'ufficio per andare all'incontro al buio,sono emozionato come quando vado in banca.zero aspettative,anche perche'come la voglio io non esiste..senza calcolare la moglie.Quindi queste cose non lasciano scorie...alla fine un cortese saluto..e quando le ho dato le spalle,la vita ricomincia.



Tanto è vero che, copuli di nascosto, Lothar ri perdonami, ma scrivi ultimamente delle frasi che da sole si danno le risposte. 

Cioè zero emozioni, da come prendi la cosa, senza calcolare la moglie, non lasciano scorie, e..... la vita ricomincia.

Ma quale vita Lothar? quale vita se tu vivi una doppia vita? quale vita se questa vita è menzogna se non a te che ci stai bene, lo è menzogna invece per tua moglie. Giochi con la vita di altri e in cima c'è tua moglie. Ma è la tua vita e la gestisci tu, sta bene a te quindi la vivi.


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mia moglie sa di questo mio passato.
> 
> Volevo scriverlo prima quello che hai scritto tu, volevo scriverlo quando ho scritto " vivevo una situazione familiare non soddisfacente", e, volevo continuare scrivendo: la colpa della situazione familiare non soddisfacente, è soltanto mia, il tempo di recriminare o addossare colpe ad altri, per me è finito, perchè ogni mia azione, è soltanto mia e dettata da quello che ho costruito, e se anche chi ci sta accanto a volte contribuisce, non è certo responsabile di una nostra azione.
> 
> E' da tempo che lo scrivo, per stare bene, bisogna stare bene con se stessi ed essere l'unica persona alla quale dare conto, una volta fatto questo e una volta trovatosi con se stessi e orgogliosi di essere quello che si è, si può finalmente dare qualcosa a chi ci sta vicino.



Ciao Ultimo

si, questa è la tua ricetta. mi fa molto piacere leggere già da un po', che stai bene con te. 

la mia è un po' diversa ... ma funziona anche ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> si, questa è la tua ricetta. mi fa molto piacere leggere già da un po', che stai bene con te.
> 
> ...



Funzionano tutte sienne, ognuno diversamente e similmente alle altre. 

Divorzi, separazioni riappacificazioni etc sono soltanto una scelta soggettiva di un proprio percorso scelto. 

( Soggettiva relativamente, visto che si parla di tradimenti, ma alla fine la decisione o il frutto della decisione altrui, è la continuazione di una strada o il bivio di questa)


----------



## lothar57 (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanto è vero che, copuli di nascosto, Lothar ri perdonami, ma scrivi ultimamente delle frasi che da sole si danno le risposte.
> 
> Cioè zero emozioni, da come prendi la cosa, senza calcolare la moglie, non lasciano scorie, e..... la vita ricomincia.
> 
> Ma quale vita Lothar? quale vita se tu vivi una doppia vita? quale vita se questa vita è menzogna se non a te che ci stai bene, lo è menzogna invece per tua moglie. Giochi con la vita di altri e in cima c'è tua moglie. Ma è la tua vita e la gestisci tu, sta bene a te quindi la vivi.


capito male.intendevo che per me il meglio e'la moglie,e so gia'che fuori una migliore non lo trovero'mai.et cape???

Ultimo..c'e'chi gioca a golf,o a bridge,il mio hobby e'quello invece.non faccio niente di male,non fare il frate.........


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Funzionano tutte sienne, ognuno diversamente e similmente alle altre.
> 
> Divorzi, separazioni riappacificazioni etc sono soltanto una scelta soggettiva di un proprio percorso scelto.
> 
> ( Soggettiva relativamente, visto che si parla di tradimenti, ma alla fine la decisione o il frutto della decisione altrui, è la continuazione di una strada o il bivio di questa)



Ciao Ultimo

no, mi riferivo ad un altra cosa ... 

credo ... che dipendo molto, da dove si parte. 
Io partivo sempre dal fatto, che se qualcosa non andava,
la colpa allora era la mia ... 
E da qui, naturalmente ... si fa tutto un altro discorso e percorso. 
Che alla fine, poco centra se rimani assieme o meno ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> capito male.intendevo che per me il meglio e'la moglie,e so gia'che fuori una migliore non lo trovero'mai.et cape???
> 
> Ultimo..c'e'chi gioca a golf,o a bridge,il mio hobby e'quello invece.non faccio niente di male,non fare il frate.........



Nahhhh mica ho scritto, se tua moglie ti scopre....... :carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl:

Che ognuno faccia quello che vuole.... at salut.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> no, mi riferivo ad un altra cosa ...
> 
> ...


Uhm.... no, non ti seguo.

Se darsi la colpa per gesti quotidiani sbagliati e rinfacciati dopo dal partner, allora non stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. 

Io parlavo di sentirsi bene con se stessi in base a quello che si è costruito con se stessi, anche se questi vengono da un passato totalmente sbagliato. Questo per essere brevi nello scrivere. 

O magari parli di altro?


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.... no, non ti seguo.
> 
> Se darsi la colpa per gesti quotidiani sbagliati e rinfacciati dopo dal partner, allora non stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> 
> ...


Ciao Ultimo

mmmhhh ci provo. tu hai scritto:

_il tempo di recriminare o addossare colpe ad altri, per me è finito, perchè ogni mia azione, è soltanto mia e dettata da quello che ho costruito, e se anche chi ci sta accanto a volte contribuisce, non è certo responsabile di una nostra azione. _

ecco, questo intendevo, con punto di partenza. 
quando le cose non andavano ... mi soffermavo ad ascoltare per ore,
cercavo di capire, cosa IO potessi fare ... di conseguenza, partivo già
con quella sensazione, che si può fare di più ... ecc. e che allora, 
non avevo dato abbastanza ... non avevo notato abbastanza ecc. 

così il passo per superare ciò, il mio è stato differente dal tuo. 
giusto ... ad ognuno il proprio ... mi sono scaricata la sua parte da dosso. 

sono sempre stata responsabile delle mie azioni ... 
ma non più, anche di quelle degli altri ... 

tutto qua ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> mmmhhh ci provo. tu hai scritto:
> 
> ...



In pratica è la stessa cosa che ho scritto io.


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In pratica è la stessa cosa che ho scritto io.


Ciao

mmmhhh tu hai scritto, che le colpe le attribuivi agli altri ... 
che dopo hai capito, che così non funziona OK ... 
e ti sei preso le tue responsabilità ... 
il risultato è lo stesso ... il percorso no.

sienne


----------



## Diletta (21 Agosto 2013)

*gira e rigira...*

il succo del problema è che lei sente molto forte il desiderio di un'avventura erotica con quello.
Può dire ciò al povero marito?
Io non credo, a meno che la loro coppia sia improntata ad essere di una apertura notevole...
Lei ha certamente anche il timore di rimpiangere una situazione lasciata perdere, situazione di cui la sua parte istintuale ne è attratta non poco.
Allora mi chiedo ancora una volta: ma la fedeltà fisica è così fondamentale in un rapporto di coppia?
Sembra di sì, che lo sia ancora tantissimo.
E se a provare questo desiderio tormentoso fosse il di lei marito?
Cambierebbe qualcosa?
E lo chiedo soprattutto agli utenti uomini.


----------



## eagle (21 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> il succo del problema è che lei sente molto forte il desiderio di un'avventura erotica con quello.Può dire ciò al povero marito?Io non credo, a meno che la loro coppia sia improntata ad essere di una apertura notevole...Lei ha certamente anche il timore di rimpiangere una situazione lasciata perdere, situazione di cui la sua parte istintuale ne è attratta non poco.Allora mi chiedo ancora una volta: ma la fedeltà fisica è così fondamentale in un rapporto di coppia?Sembra di sì, che lo sia ancora tantissimo.E se a provare questo desiderio tormentoso fosse il di lei marito?Cambierebbe qualcosa?E lo chiedo soprattutto agli utenti uomini.


Per me non cambierebbe nulla. Nel momento in cui ci si sposa e ci si giura fedelta' si deve avere la forza di tenere i desideri, umani per carita', nella propria testa. Ma questo vale non solo nel rapporto di coppia, vale in ogni rapporto umano. Il valore delle persone si giudica non dalle parole ma dai fatti: pacta servanda sunt.


----------



## ilnikko (21 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> il succo del problema è che lei sente molto forte il desiderio di un'avventura erotica con quello.
> Può dire ciò al povero marito?
> Io non credo, a meno che la loro coppia sia improntata ad essere di una apertura notevole...
> Lei ha certamente anche il timore di rimpiangere una situazione lasciata perdere, situazione di cui la sua parte istintuale ne è attratta non poco.
> ...


E' piu' o meno quello che le ho scritto io qualche pagina fa...non puo',secondo me,dire al marito tutto quello che ha scritto qui (e secondo me non vuole nemmeno...) perchè non si possono prevedere le reazioni,un conto è quello che pensiamo di fare "in caso di",un altro è quello che realmente farai quando il caso capita realmente,a volte le due cose non corrispondono. Per me si,e mi sento di rispondere per molte persone (uomini e donne) ovviamente non per tutti,la fedelta' è condizione importante...non mi ci vedo la sera in cucina : " senti cara...lo porto giu' io il cane,hai chiamato tua madre ? ah,a proposito,l'hai preso in quel posto oggi ? "


----------



## lolapal (21 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mia moglie sa di questo mio passato.
> 
> Volevo scriverlo prima quello che hai scritto tu, volevo scriverlo quando ho scritto " vivevo una situazione familiare non soddisfacente", e, volevo continuare scrivendo: la colpa della situazione familiare non soddisfacente, è soltanto mia, il tempo di recriminare o addossare colpe ad altri, per me è finito, perchè ogni mia azione, è soltanto mia e dettata da quello che ho costruito, e se anche chi ci sta accanto a volte contribuisce, non è certo responsabile di una nostra azione.
> 
> E' da tempo che lo scrivo, per stare bene, bisogna stare bene con se stessi ed essere l'unica persona alla quale dare conto, una volta fatto questo e una volta trovatosi con se stessi e orgogliosi di essere quello che si è, si può finalmente dare qualcosa a chi ci sta vicino.


Rubo dieci minuti al mio menage familiare perché questo discorso di Ultimo mi ha colpita. Sono due anni che sto lavorando proprio su questo: io sono la responsabile della mia vita, quello che ho e quello che non ho dipendono solo da me, ed è vero che se si sta bene con se stessi poi si sta bene con gli altri, se ci si accetta, se si riconoscono i propri limiti, se non si pretende di essere perfetti e si riconoscono i propri errori, invece di dare sempre la colpa "alle cavallette".
A mio modesto avviso, credo che quello che dice Ultimo e quello che dice sienne siano le facce della stessa medaglia: ognuno si fa carico delle proprie responsabilità e non di quelle dell'altro, è sbagliato addossare agli altri i propri errori e anche cercare di rimediare agli errori degli altri (e di sentirsi in colpa per non essere riusciti a trovare una soluzione che non possiamo trovare, perché sono gli altri che devono rimediare ai propri e riconoscerli).

Non pensavo che il 3D crescesse così in mia assenza... sono ancora determinata a parlare a mio marito, più ci penso e più penso che sia la cosa giusta. Chi me lo sconsiglia pone dei validi motivi, ma io conosco il mio uomo e conosco il nostro rapporto e so che è la cosa più giusta da fare per trovare la forza di affrontare la situazione. Il fine settimana sarà cruciale...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Rubo dieci minuti al mio menage familiare perché questo discorso di Ultimo mi ha colpita. Sono due anni che sto lavorando proprio su questo: io sono la responsabile della mia vita, quello che ho e quello che non ho dipendono solo da me, ed è vero che se si sta bene con se stessi poi si sta bene con gli altri, se ci si accetta, se si riconoscono i propri limiti, se non si pretende di essere perfetti e si riconoscono i propri errori, invece di dare sempre la colpa "alle cavallette".
> A mio modesto avviso, credo che quello che dice Ultimo e quello che dice sienne siano le facce della stessa medaglia: ognuno si fa carico delle proprie responsabilità e non di quelle dell'altro, è sbagliato addossare agli altri i propri errori e anche cercare di rimediare agli errori degli altri (e di sentirsi in colpa per non essere riusciti a trovare una soluzione che non possiamo trovare, perché sono gli altri che devono rimediare ai propri e riconoscerli).
> 
> Non pensavo che il 3D crescesse così in mia assenza... sono ancora determinata a parlare a mio marito, più ci penso e più penso che sia la cosa giusta. Chi me lo sconsiglia pone dei validi motivi, ma io conosco il mio uomo e conosco il nostro rapporto e so che è la cosa più giusta da fare per trovare la forza di affrontare la situazione. Il fine settimana sarà cruciale...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Brava!


----------



## Diletta (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Brava!




Sì Conte...ma cosa si può aspettare dal marito?
Un lasciapassare per una trombata?
Insomma: diciamo pane al pane e vino al vino.....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì Conte...ma cosa si può aspettare dal marito?
> Un lasciapassare per una trombata?
> Insomma: diciamo pane al pane e vino al vino.....


Ma beate quelle che non si aspettano più nulla, ma vieppiù sono pronte a tutto!


----------



## Diletta (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma beate quelle che non si aspettano più nulla, ma vieppiù sono pronte a tutto!




Sì, ma tu al posto dell'utente come affronteresti il di lei marito?
Con che argomentazioni?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma tu al posto dell'utente come affronteresti il di lei marito?
> Con che argomentazioni?


Semplice
Direi ho un problema
mi sono presa una sbandata per un altro e non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa
che facciamo?


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice
> Direi ho un problema
> mi sono presa una sbandata per un altro e non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa
> che facciamo?




Sì, ma lei non si accontenta certo di scambiarci due chiacchiere davanti alla scuola con quello...non credo che suo marito accondiscenda alla prova di sesso!
Quindi, in definitiva, il dialogo servirà a poco se non a turbare l'animo del povero marito, che non si aspetta davvero una siffatta novità.


----------



## zanna (23 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice
> Direi ho un problema
> mi sono presa una sbandata per un altro e non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa
> che facciamo?


Semplice? Magari lo fosse!!!


----------



## JON (23 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> sono ancora determinata a parlare a mio marito, più ci penso e più penso che sia la cosa giusta. Chi me lo sconsiglia pone dei validi motivi, ma io conosco il mio uomo e conosco il nostro rapporto e so che è la cosa più giusta da fare per trovare la forza di affrontare la situazione. Il fine settimana sarà cruciale...


Un po' azzardata ma sicuramente interessante come scelta. Potresti benissimo tacere, vista la tua razionalità, tuttavia è un tentativo che si rivelerà molto utile alla tua crisi e un'incognità su tuo marito. Tu dici di conoscerlo.....


----------



## Fantastica (23 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ... sono ancora determinata a parlare a mio marito, più ci penso e più penso che sia la cosa giusta. Chi me lo sconsiglia pone dei validi motivi, ma io conosco il mio uomo e conosco il nostro rapporto e so che è la cosa più giusta da fare per trovare la forza di affrontare la situazione. Il fine settimana sarà cruciale...


Un modo di chiedere aiuto. Gli chiedi aiuto, lo sai? Ecco, forse non è la persona ideale a cui chiederlo, per il ruolo che ha. Però riconoscere che da sola non ce la fai e mostrare a lui le tue paure può essere persino lusinghiero, corroborante, per tuo marito e anche, in prospettiva, per il vostro rapporto.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un modo di chiedere aiuto. Gli chiedi aiuto, lo sai? Ecco, forse non è la persona ideale a cui chiederlo, per il ruolo che ha. Però riconoscere che da sola non ce la fai e mostrare a lui le tue paure può essere persino lusinghiero, corroborante, per tuo marito e anche, in prospettiva, per il vostro rapporto.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> sinceramente? lo trovo normale, che ci si possa perdere nei pensieri, fantasie ...
> e posso anche immaginarmi, che si pianifica e ci si immagina tante cose ...
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende Sienne
> se ti capita di fantasticare su altre persone credo che sia assolutamente normalw e tutto finisce li
> Se fantastichi su una persona. Solo su una e lo fai di continuo mi sembra un tantino diverso.
> Se arrivi a parlarci di attrazione e sesso hai già oltrepassato la linea
> Di sicuro non hai tradito fisicamente ma l'andarci a letto o meno cambia poco secondo me


Col cavolo che non cambia!
Chiedetelo a un tradito o un quasi-tradito. Cambia.
Con la fantasia si pensa anche a come realizzare la rapina perfetta o il delitto perfetto e si diventa Agatha Cristie o si vince l'oscar, se la fantasia viene realizzata si va in galera.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Col cavolo che non cambia!
> Chiedetelo a un tradito o un quasi-tradito. Cambia.
> Con la fantasia si pensa anche a come realizzare la rapina perfetta o il delitto perfetto e si diventa Agatha Cristie o si vince l'oscar, se la fantasia viene realizzata si va in galera.


Quindi se tuo marito passa le notti a pensare a un'altra, si masturba pensando a un'altra, fa sesso con te pensando a un'altra pee te non é un problema. L'importante è che non scopi versmente?


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se tuo marito passa le notti a pensare a un'altra, si masturba pensando a un'altra, fa sesso con te pensando a un'altra pee te non é un problema. L'importante è che non scopi versmente?


Ciao

un conto è pensare ad un'altra, e volerla al posto di ... nel momento di ...

un'altro è ... la fantasia, il desiderio che vola ... l'immaginazione che dipinge quadri e scene ... 

sono due cose ben diverse ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un conto è pensare ad un'altra, e volerla al posto di ... nel momento di ...
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo con te
In questa storia lei, sevondo me, é già molto oltre


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma no, lasciala correre.
> prova almeno a cambiare tema, metti un attimo da parte le fantasie erotiche con il dio del sesso sceso in terra. sto con fiammetta: ridimensionalo, umanizzalo, immaginatelo con le gambe molli e la bocca secca di fronte a sua moglie che lo invita a levarsi dalle scatole, mentre si rimangia tutti i suoi discorsi su bungalow, innamoramenti, te in costume e altre cavolate da seduttore della riviera. aggiungici un'espressione sofferente e qualche lacrima da attore consumato, anche se magari sto esagerando.
> io per un personaggio del genere non perderei un minuto di sonno.
> al massimo mi sveglierei urlando.
> ...


Il tizio, diciamoglielo, ci sembra un uomo da niente.



eagle ha detto:


> Per me non cambierebbe nulla. Nel momento in cui ci si sposa e ci si giura fedelta' si deve avere la forza di tenere i desideri, umani per carita', nella propria testa. Ma questo vale non solo nel rapporto di coppia, vale in ogni rapporto umano. Il valore delle persone si giudica non dalle parole ma dai fatti: pacta servanda sunt.


A me sembra ingenuo pensare che se un rapporto funziona si diventi ciechi, così come l'idea che se si prova attrazione per un'altra persona sia segno che ci siano insoddisfazioni inconsapevoli.
Ci si mette insieme e si forma una famiglia con una persona che ci piace, da quasi tutti i punti di vista, e con la quale si ha una progettualità comune. Non credo che qualcuno possa pensare di essere la mezza mela e che non possa esistere nessun altra persona con la quale avremmo potuto costruire qualcosa di altrettanto bello o anche di più.
Si è scelta quella persona e con quella si è preso un impegno.
Se un'attrazione turba è perché si hanno idee ingenue sulla relazione, non perché la relazione non funziona.
Come diceva Sienne, se ho deciso di stare a dieta il bignè non lo mangio, non mi turbo perché mi attira, so che, dopo il mio pasto equilibrato, smetterò di pensarci. Ma smetterò solo se accetterò che il bignè mi possa attirare.
Per me quel bignè ha la crema inacidita.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se tuo marito passa le notti a pensare a un'altra, si masturba pensando a un'altra, fa sesso con te pensando a un'altra pee te non é un problema. L'importante è che non scopi versmente?


Io sono stata pluritradita quindi considero il tu ipotetico.
Certamente lo considererei un tradimento ma non come se venisse realizzato.
Per verificare basta immaginarsi nei panni dell'altra e avere uno che, pur attratto, sceglie di restare fedele. Beh io non mi sentirei amante se avesse pensato a me qualche volta.


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo con te
> In questa storia lei, sevondo me, é già molto oltre


Ciao farfalla! Perché dici che io sono già oltre? Hai letto qualcosa che io non riesco a vedere?
Non penso a l'altro quando sono con mio marito, cerco la forza di non farmi destabilizzare, io che sono abituata ad avere sempre tutto sotto controllo...

Comunque, stasera è la sera: figlia dai nonni, cena romantica a due, ora mio marito è poco romanticamente chiuso in bagno :carneval:... resto determinata nei miei propositi.

Non è facile in un luogo come questo descrivere 28 anni di conoscenza reciproca: se io voglio (e lo voglio!) invecchiare con la persona che ho accanto, che mi sono scelta, è con questa persona, che mi conosce molto meglio di me, che devo trovare la soluzione. 
Soffocare tutto non è la scelta giusta... il problema potrebbe ripresentarsi decuplicato...

Ditemi in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla! Perché dici che io sono già oltre? Hai letto qualcosa che io non riesco a vedere?
> Non penso a l'altro quando sono con mio marito, cerco la forza di non farmi destabilizzare, io che sono abituata ad avere sempre tutto sotto controllo...
> 
> Comunque, stasera è la sera: figlia dai nonni, cena romantica a due, ora mio marito è poco romanticamente chiuso in bagno :carneval:... resto determinata nei miei propositi.
> ...


Perchè secondo me ti stai imponendo di non fare una cosa che vuoi fare. 
Sto con mio marito da 28 anni so quello che intendi. 
Parlane con lui se vuoi, se pensi che possa capirti. 
Io non l'ho fatto e ho preso una decisione diversa. Non credo che tu possa andare abanti per molto così. O te lo levi dalla testa perchè capisci che PER TE è la cosa migliore o presto ti ritroverai ancora in questa situazione


----------



## Nordica (25 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi tradire è solo l'atto sessuale in se? Andare da uno che aveva pianificato il rapporto sessuale con la speranza di consumarlo, e fallire non per propria volontà, non è già di per se un tradimento?
> 
> Tradire secondo me è giá quando si pianificano scappatelle a sfondo sessuale fuori dal rapporto ufficiale. Poi c'è più grave e meno grave, ma già da qui si può parlare di tradimento, secondo me.


Ma siamo sicuri? Allora anche io sono una traditrice. Nella vita qualcuno che mi piaceva da matti lo ho incontrato anche se fossi fidanzata, sposata. Innocenti flirt. Magari qualcosina in più. Ma non mi sentivo traditrice. Piuttosto salvatrice, visto che poi ho buttato tutto in aria. 

Per la ragazza tentata dico solo, tira quanto puoi il gioco e poi chiudi i ponti. È bellissimo essere attratti da qualcuno. Spesso il fare sesso rovina tutto! O non ci riesce perché agitato, un sacco di uomini vanno in tilt, panico di prestazione. O non è bello come pensavi. O dopo ti tratta come spazzatura perché oramai ha già avuto quello che voleva. O continuate per mesi e ti sentì in colpa con il tuo marito.

Comunque sei tu che devi vivere la tua vita e decidere cosa fare.....


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono stata pluritradita quindi considero il tu ipotetico.
> Certamente lo considererei un tradimento ma non come se venisse realizzato.
> Per verificare basta immaginarsi nei panni dell'altra e avere uno che, pur attratto, sceglie di restare fedele. Beh io non mi sentirei amante se avesse pensato a me qualche volta.


O si ammettono le varie gradazioni di grigio senza stabilire una chiara demarcazione, oppure bisogna identificare il momento esatto in cui un tradimento è tale. Quando si mente al partner in funzione dell'altro? Quando si pianifica il primo appuntamento? Quando si và a questo appuntamento? Quando durante l'appuntamento si rende ancor più chiaro il desiderio di finire a letto? Quando si finisce a letto? Quando si consumano dei preliminari leggeri? O pesanti? Oppure un rapporto completo?

Secondo me mentire è già tradire, ed è più grave della scopata in se, anche perchè mina con una carica di dinamite un pilastro portante della struttura del rapporto. La scoperta del tradimento poi funge da miccia.


----------



## Nordica (25 Agosto 2013)

Io ho cambiato idea! Per me tradire e quando hai una vera storia con un'altra! Ma non la pensavo così anni fa'!

Per mio marito sarebbe tradire già il dare il numero di telefono ad un altro!


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè secondo me ti stai imponendo di non fare una cosa che vuoi fare.
> Sto con mio marito da 28 anni so quello che intendi.
> Parlane con lui se vuoi, se pensi che possa capirti.
> Io non l'ho fatto e ho preso una decisione diversa. Non credo che tu possa andare abanti per molto così. O te lo levi dalla testa perchè capisci che PER TE è la cosa migliore o presto ti ritroverai ancora in questa situazione



Ciao

la tua storia è diversa ... a te, manca una dimensione importante, a lei no, almeno non quella. 

volere ... desiderare ... si possono nascondere tante cose dietro. 

come ad esempio coloro, che desiderano di mangiare sempre ... invece è frustrazione e non fame. 

importante, capire cosa ci sta dietro ... e lei, questo vuole scoprire. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> O si ammettono le varie gradazioni di grigio senza stabilire una chiara demarcazione, oppure bisogna identificare il momento esatto in cui un tradimento è tale. Quando si mente al partner in funzione dell'altro? Quando si pianifica il primo appuntamento? Quando si và a questo appuntamento? Quando durante l'appuntamento si rende ancor più chiaro il desiderio di finire a letto? Quando si finisce a letto? Quando si consumano dei preliminari leggeri? O pesanti? Oppure un rapporto completo?
> 
> Secondo me mentire è già tradire, ed è più grave della scopata in se, anche perchè mina con una carica di dinamite un pilastro portante della struttura del rapporto. La scoperta del tradimento poi funge da miccia.



Ciao

si mente più volte al giorno ... siamo tutti dei traditori?
quante volte non ti è stato chiesto, "come stai?", ed hai risposto "ben, tutto a posto",
invece, non era proprio così ... forse, perché neanche tu sapevi bene il perché. 

il tradimento, sta nell'inganno.
l'inganno è figlio della paura ... paura di dire, di esternarsi, di raccontarsi e porta a recitare un ruolo. 
Tanti elementi, che danneggiano, mettono in discussione, distruggono ... annullano, 
il progetto, le idee, il cammino comune ... della coppia. 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]certo, la domanda è, quando inizia tutto questo? ... [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]secondo me, quando la persona passa dal dubbio, dalle domande che si pone ... alla concretizzazione. 

sienne

[/FONT]


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Un po' azzardata ma sicuramente interessante come scelta. Potresti benissimo tacere, vista la tua razionalità, tuttavia è un tentativo che si rivelerà molto utile alla tua crisi e un'incognità su tuo marito. Tu dici di conoscerlo.....



Verde mio.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un modo di chiedere aiuto. Gli chiedi aiuto, lo sai? Ecco, forse non è la persona ideale a cui chiederlo, per il ruolo che ha. Però riconoscere che da sola non ce la fai e mostrare a lui le tue paure può essere persino lusinghiero, corroborante, per tuo marito e anche, in prospettiva, per il vostro rapporto.



Potrei sapere quali ruoli hanno un marito o una moglie?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2013)

*lolapal*

Inizio scrivendoti che tutto è soggettivo, le persone sono diverse le storie sono diverse.

Ti faccio partecipe di uno sprazzo di storia che appartiene a me: per quanto possa sembrare strano, prima che mia moglie capisse di starmi per tradire lo capì io, nel tempo e prima del tradimento fui chiaro con lei, non diretto ma chiaro, lei invece presa da quel circolo che a me è sconosciuto, mi tradì. 

Lei, mia moglie, si dannò mille volte la vita pensando e dicendomi tantissime volte, clà volevo parlartene ma pensavo di sapermela sbrigare da sola. 

Ti ripeto, tutto e soggettivo e le storie sono diverse, quella sopra appartiene a me, a mia moglie, alla mia storia.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la tua storia è diversa ... a te, manca una dimensione importante, a lei no, almeno non quella.
> 
> ...


Ai tempi non mi mancava quella dimensione. Il sesso era presente nel mio matrimonio


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Col cavolo che non cambia!
> Chiedetelo a un tradito o un quasi-tradito. Cambia.
> Con la fantasia si pensa anche a come realizzare la rapina perfetta o il delitto perfetto e si diventa Agatha Cristie o si vince l'oscar, se la fantasia viene realizzata si va in galera.



:up: MINCHIA SE CAMBIA. Specialmente per un "maschio". 

Per quanto qua si lavori con la fantasia, e spesso e giustamente si dica che, il tradimento porta dietro qualcosa che non va nella coppia e bisogna trovarne i motivi, il tradimento fisico è quello che inizialmente ti prende dentro e ti uccide letteralmente. ma qua si sa.... si lavora con la fantasia e tromb senza il leil diventa filosofico e spunto umano per crescere, qua però.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ai tempi non mi mancava quella dimensione. Il sesso era presente nel mio matrimonio



Che ti ho scritto in MP? la tua storia come la mia, saranno sempre messe in mezzo, riuscire a metterle da parte è impossibile, ma sarebbe ora di smetterla, porca paletta però.


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ai tempi non mi mancava quella dimensione. Il sesso era presente nel mio matrimonio



Ciao

OK. scusa ... questo passaggio non lo sapevo. 

per me rimane comunque ... che quando desideriamo qualcosa, 
un qualcosa che va contro la nostra concezione, modo di vedere ecc. 
che forse ne vale la pena di porsi qualche domanda ... 
non si perde nulla ... beh, si un po' di tempo ... 
ma più chiari si è in quello che si fa e si sceglie ... meglio stiamo. 
perché sappiamo bene il perché ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ti ho scritto in MP? la tua storia come la mia, saranno sempre messe in mezzo, riuscire a metterle da parte è impossibile, ma sarebbe ora di smetterla, porca paletta però.



Ciao Ultimo

vengono messe in mezzo ... spesso da voi stessi. 
vi prendete come esempio ... 
lo faccio pure io ... lo fanno un po' tutti ... 

lo trovo normale ... sono storie di vita e di scelte. 

se no ... a cosa servono le esperienze? ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> vengono messe in mezzo ... spesso da voi stessi.
> vi prendete come esempio ...
> ...


Certo.

Stavolta ti sei messa in mezzo tu, ieri tizio domani caio, e noi a dover perennemente rispondere e rispolverare risposte scritte mille volte, ed è giusto, permetti però che ci si stanchi di dover ogni volta sottolineare.


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Stavolta ti sei messa in mezzo tu, ieri tizio domani caio, *e noi a dover perennemente rispondere* e rispolverare risposte scritte mille volte, ed è giusto, permetti però che ci si stanchi di dover ogni volta sottolineare.



Ciao

io ti permetto tutto :mrgreen: ... (quasi  ... forse ...)

non ho preso io in ballo la storia di farfalla. è stata lei. 

permetti, che se già ti prendi come esempio, io ragiono su ciò? 

e cosa è questa divisione ... NOI ... esiste allora anche un voi? 

nessuno ti costringe a niente ... decidi tu, quanto ti vuoi raccontare ... 

scusa ... ha l'odore di "vittimismo" ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ti ho scritto in MP? la tua storia come la mia, saranno sempre messe in mezzo, riuscire a metterle da parte è impossibile, ma sarebbe ora di smetterla, porca paletta però.


Ma per me non é un problema se vengono messe in mezzo.
Dipende da come lo si fa
E Sienne non ha detto nulla di male


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OK. scusa ... questo passaggio non lo sapevo.
> 
> ...


Ma non devi scusarti. Ho aggiunto un passaggio chr non sapevi per farti capire che mi ritrovo molto in lei..


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> vengono messe in mezzo ... spesso da voi stessi.
> vi prendete come esempio ...
> ...


Quoto


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2013)

Ciao farfalla,

grazie! 

Credo che tu abbia capito, che sicuramente non volevo toccare una cosa tua personale. 
E non mi sembra di aver scavato fuori un qualcosa ... di proibito, di scocciante, di offensivo. 

Inoltre ... spero che tu non faccia anche la divisione tra NOI e VOI. 
Sinceramente, non so neanche bene su cosa si basa ... si riferisce a traditi e traditori?
Se è così ... c'è ben poco da dire ... a questo gioco, non partecipo! 
Sarebbe ora, di superare questo confine ... di smetterla proprio. 
Pongo il peso su ben altre cose ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> grazie!
> 
> ...


Ma no nessuna distinzione per quel che mi riguarda.


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no nessuna distinzione per quel che mi riguarda.


Ciao farfalla

OK ... bene, ansi, benissimo ... 
me lo immaginavo ... comunque ... 

questa distinzione, riduce l'essere umano ad una scelta che ha preso in ambito personale. 
ci si può parlare, discutere, dissentire ... ma c'è ben altro, che definisce una persona! 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2013)

Buongiorno :smile: quindi lolapal cne ha deciso di fare? Ne parlerà con il marito delle sue difficoltà ?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2013)

Sono anch'io d'accordo con voi. con altri mi sarei limitato a leggere. Con voi è uno scambio possibile.

Anche se....... :smile:


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono anch'io d'accordo con voi. con altri mi sarei limitato a leggere. Con voi è uno scambio possibile.
> 
> Anche se....... :smile:



Ciao Ultimo 

anche se ... hai ragione tu? 

scordatelo ...  ...:mrgreen: ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono stata pluritradita quindi considero il tu ipotetico.
> Certamente lo considererei un tradimento ma non come se venisse realizzato.
> Per verificare *basta immaginarsi nei panni dell'altra e avere uno che, pur attratto, sceglie di restare fedele*. Beh io non mi sentirei amante se avesse pensato a me qualche volta.





Zod ha detto:


> O si ammettono le varie gradazioni di grigio senza stabilire una chiara demarcazione, oppure bisogna identificare il momento esatto in cui un tradimento è tale. Quando si mente al partner in funzione dell'altro? Quando si pianifica il primo appuntamento? Quando si và a questo appuntamento? Quando durante l'appuntamento si rende ancor più chiaro il desiderio di finire a letto? Quando si finisce a letto? Quando si consumano dei preliminari leggeri? O pesanti? Oppure un rapporto completo?
> 
> Secondo me mentire è già tradire, ed è più grave della scopata in se, anche perchè *mina con una carica di dinamite un pilastro portante della struttura del rapporto. La scoperta del tradimento poi funge da miccia*.


Hai risposto, per me, senza considerare il grassetto.
Se tu volessi essere amante di una (non importa se tu sposato o lei o entrambi) e lei si comportasse come lolapal, tu sentiresti che lei è la tua amante? Penso proprio di no. Quindi per il marito può essere un tradimento perché le ha nascosto dei turbamenti per un altro ma non è un vero tradimento.
Così come è diverso un'avventura da una notte, come una relazione o molteplici avventure.
Le sfumature di grigio mi danno l'orticaria, così come il libro omonimo.
Ogni bugia è un piccolo tradimento, anche nascondere di aver comprato un abito nuovo o non riferire di una nota ricevuta dal figlio. I turbamenti erotici si possono condividere o no e ognuno valuta il peso che potrebbero avere all'interno del proprio rapporto, in positivo o in negativo, così come incontri sentimentali o erotici con sesso o no e solo gli interessati possono sapere cosa dà più dolore e cosa può rientrare nella coppia.
Lolapal non ha tradito. Ha avuto una serie di scambi che l'hanno turbata e che vuole che non distruggano il suo matrimonio e la sua famiglia.
Per dirlo con la tua metafora la miccia la può ancora non accenderla e spostare la carica di esplosivo. 
Tra l'altro dalla descrizione dell'ambiente io dubito che non sia già oggetto di pettegolezzi che potrebbero essere minacciosi.


----------



## free (25 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi tradire è solo l'atto sessuale in se? *Andare da uno che aveva pianificato il rapporto sessuale con la speranza di consumarlo, e fallire non per propria volontà, non è già di per se un tradimento?
> *
> Tradire secondo me è giá quando si pianificano scappatelle a sfondo sessuale fuori dal rapporto ufficiale. Poi c'è più grave e meno grave, ma già da qui si può parlare di tradimento, secondo me.



a parte che stai facendo un es. di particolare sfiga, vale a dire una catena di eventi che impediscono di raggiungere un risultato, comunque per me no, piuttosto sarebbe un'occasione per riflettere a mente fredda
diciamo una seconda occasione scaturita da eventi esterni, appunto
non mi sembra da disprezzare avere una seconda occasione!


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2013)

*un attimo...*

...di tempo per razionalizzare quanto è emerso ieri sera...

Intanto, ho letto tutto il 3D e ci sono alcuni commenti che mi stimolano a spiegare, a chiarirmi, perché mi rendo conto che può essere difficile dare dei consigli quando non si hanno tutte le informazioni. Nello stesso tempo, come ho già detto, è difficile riassumere una relazione che dura da così tanto tempo in poche righe.

Cerco di dire l'essenziale.

E' vero che non ho esperienza con altri uomini, ma non ho esperienza sessuale e sentimentale con altri uomini. Ho avuto occasioni, negli anni, ho conosciuto uomini (l'ambiente del nostro hobby è molto maschile) che hanno provato qualcosa per me (attrazione o anche altro) e me lo hanno confessato, ma io non ho mai avuto l'interesse per loro, non mi sono mai turbata. L'ultimo in ordine cronologico è il mio ex collega: quando ho iniziato a lavorare con lui, circa sei anni fa, mi ha fatto impazzire per mesi, ci ha provato e riprovato, anche pesantemente; si è pure beccato una cinquina in faccia. Siamo diventati amici perché lui ha iniziato a fare lo stronzo con un'altra collega (nuova come me) e io sono riuscita a distoglierlo. Poi non mi hanno rinnovato il contratto e quindi lui ha avuto di nuovo il campo libero. In realtà è un brav'uomo, gli voglio bene, mi fa ridere, ci parlo apertamente, ma tra noi non è mai successo niente, non mi è mai interessato.
Ho sempre raccontato tutto a mio marito. E' capitato anche a lui, negli anni, di incontrare donne interessate, ma lui non lo era. Il rapporto tra me e lui è basato sull'essere cresciuti insieme e sulla fiducia. Veniamo tutti e due da realtà familiari molto pesanti, la mia peggio: ero piena di tabù, di condizionamenti, di insicurezze. Siamo cresciuti insieme e ci siamo costruiti una vita il più possibile lontana da quelle dinamiche imposte, e lottiamo ancora per non riportare il negativo nella nostra famiglia e su nostra figlia.
Ci siamo conosciuti in biblioteca, due quindicenni spaesati che, per puro caso, si sono trovati. Ci siamo conosciuti lentamente, scoprendo di vivere disagi simili in famiglia, a scuola. Ci siamo salvati l'un l'altra. Il sesso lo abbiamo scoperto cinque anni dopo, nel frattempo abbiamo condiviso tutto il resto: musica, letteratura, poesia, politica, problemi adolescenziali; sempre a cercarci, sempre insieme anche quando non lo eravamo fisicamente. C'è stato addirittura un periodo che le nostre famiglie hanno cercato di dividerci, ma noi siamo rimasti insieme e abbiamo costruito qualcosa che ci piace. Lui ora è un professionista realizzato, io un po' meno, anche se sto cercando di trasformare il nostro hobby in una pseudo professione; abbiamo una figlia che adoriamo.
Per questi motivi mi ritrovo destabilizzata dal turbamento (soprattutto fisico) che l'altra persona mi ha innescato. Per questi motivi la scelta di parlarne a mio marito si è rivelata quella giusta, credo.

Ora non posso continuare. Vi racconterò cosa è successo ieri sera, al più presto, perché è diventato stranamente importante per me ascoltare le vostre letture della mia vicenda. Un cosa è certa: è iniziata una nuova fase della mia vita...


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2013)

*Fisicità, pettegolezzi, ostentazione*

Altre cose emerse dai commenti che ho letto.


 Iniziamo con la fisicità: il tutto è prettamente una questione fisica, anche se non nascondo il fatto che l'altro mi ha intrigata anche per una certa sua sensibilità, il mettersi in discussione come padre, un'empatia che in un tipo del genere ti sorprende, una certa apertura all'ascolto. Tutte cose emerse prima della reciproca confessione e che, man mano, sono sparite, come se il fatto che io fossi attratta da lui sessualmente gli avesse innescato un meccanismo diverso.
 Il problema è nato nel momento in cui mi sono sentita attratta da lui anche quando si è rivelato più triviale, più istintivo, invece di scappare a gambe levate.
 Ho riso molto per “il bagnino simil anni '80”... purtroppo è vero! Mi faccio tristezza da sola...
 Mio marito non è cambiato molto in questi anni, calvizie a parte, è rimasto sempre lo stesso: anzi, con le rughe di espressione il suo viso lo trovo più bello e mi diverto a scoprire i nuovi peli bianchi sul petto o nella barba. Sono stata più io la fisarmonica, tra gravidanza, post-gravidanza e depressione da disoccupazione forzata.
 C'è da dire che l'altro ha un fisico invidiabile, si mantiene in forma nonostante l'età (siamo coetanei) e che sua moglie, e lo dico senza cattiveria, sembra quasi sua madre...


 Sono sicura che pettegolezzi ce ne sono stati, anche se non pesanti. Per questo non vorrei arrivare a settembre tesa ed evitarlo, perché potrebbe innescare altre chiacchiere. Per fortuna frequentiamo ambienti diversi. Io ho anche cambiato i miei percorsi abituali, evitando di passare sotto casa sua per arrivare alla mia...


 Alcuni hanno detto che ho ostentato il rapporto con mio marito e in parte è vero: non l'ho fatto per convincere me stessa, ma per dare tutti gli elementi possibili a chi cerca di consigliarmi.

Sto ancora riflettendo su ieri sera... ma ci arriverò...


----------



## ilnikko (26 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> [...] *Ho riso molto per “il bagnino simil anni '80”*... purtroppo è vero! Mi faccio tristezza da sola...
> Mio marito non è cambiato molto in questi anni, calvizie a parte, è rimasto sempre lo stesso: anzi, con le rughe di espressione il suo viso lo trovo più bello e mi diverto a scoprire i nuovi peli bianchi sul petto o nella barba. Sono stata più io la fisarmonica, tra gravidanza, post-gravidanza e depressione da disoccupazione forzata.
> *C'è da dire che l'altro ha un fisico invidiabile, si mantiene in forma nonostante l'età (siamo coetanei) e che sua moglie, e lo dico senza cattiveria, sembra quasi sua madre...*
> [...]...


...c'avevo preso :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ...c'avevo preso :mrgreen:


leggiti questo: http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/19198-per-le-donne-cosa-vi-piace-in-un-uomo

Si scherza si gioca ma..... alla fine noterai che solo quando non ti viene posta la domanda rispondi sinceramente e lolapal ha risposto sinceramente.


----------



## ilnikko (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> leggiti questo: http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/19198-per-le-donne-cosa-vi-piace-in-un-uomo
> 
> Si scherza si gioca ma..... alla fine noterai che solo quando non ti viene posta la domanda rispondi sinceramente e lolapal ha risposto sinceramente.


ho letto un po',non tutto...perdonami ma non ho capito il tuo intervento,pero' ti prego,non fare come quei due o tre fenomeni che girano qui dentro e che risponderebbero "rileggi"....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ho letto un po',non tutto...perdonami ma non ho capito il tuo intervento,pero' ti prego,non fare come quei due o tre fenomeni che girano qui dentro e che risponderebbero "rileggi"....


Ok, ti rispondo sinceramente. Qua dentro puntualmente ho letto che, l'aspetto fisico conta poco e viene visto in seguito...... 

Mentre invece si nota da letture, che è quello che conta più di tutto nel primo approccio e nei pensieri di chi cerca qualcosa. 

Spesso o quasi nei vari thread si nota ed è quasi scritto in maniera involontaria. quando invece poni la domanda, si risponde diversamente.. guardo il carattere gli occhi le mani e via discorrendo... per poi passare al fisico. Non di meno se domandi se la pancetta in un uomo o in una donna attira, ti diranno che attira, nel mentre in tivù:smile: nei giornali e via discorrendo ti fanno vedere persone con un fisico da sballo, e sai perchè in tivù:smile: e nei giornali fanno vedere dei fisici da sballo? perchè non attirano no!:carneval: 

Spero la mia ilarità sia comprensibile.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, ti rispondo sinceramente. Qua dentro puntualmente ho letto che, l'aspetto fisico conta poco e viene visto in seguito......
> 
> Mentre invece si nota da letture, che è quello che conta più di tutto nel primo approccio e nei pensieri di chi cerca qualcosa.
> 
> ...


Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo:mrgreen:


Spiegati meglio, non vorrei aver capito male. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio, non vorrei aver capito male. :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non sono d'accordo sull'importanza dell'aspetto fisico
Dai che ne abbiamo già discusso
Un conto è come ha fatto Lorelai, commentare l'aspetto fisico, ma non mi sembra certo che sia predominante nella sua scelta.
Anche il mio amante era un gran bell'uomo ma non è certo questo che mi ha affascinato.


----------



## ilnikko (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, ti rispondo sinceramente. Qua dentro puntualmente ho letto che, l'aspetto fisico conta poco e viene visto in seguito......
> 
> Mentre invece si nota da letture, che è quello che conta più di tutto nel primo approccio e nei pensieri di chi cerca qualcosa.
> 
> Spesso o quasi nei vari thread si nota ed è quasi scritto in maniera involontaria. quando invece poni la domanda, si risponde diversamente.. guardo il carattere gli occhi le mani e via discorrendo... per poi passare al fisico. Non di meno se domandi se la pancetta in un uomo o in una donna attira, ti diranno che attira, nel mentre in tivù:smile: nei giornali e via discorrendo ti fanno vedere persone con un fisico da sballo, e sai perchè in tivù:smile: e nei giornali fanno vedere dei fisici da sballo? perchè non attirano no!:carneval: Spero la mia ilarità sia comprensibile.



infatti è piu' o meno quello che avevo scritto io qualche giorno fa,te lo riporto qui sotto...




ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao,dico la mia...allora
> il fatto di parlarne a tuo marito è per me una mezza fesseria,anche perchè sono sicuro che non gli dirai di esserti presentata li al bungalow ma probabilmente solo che c'è uno che ti corteggia e ti turba,al limite...non so perchè ma non ti ci vedo a chiedere consigli a tuo marito su eventuali tradimenti da parte tua,anche se lo consideri tale non è un tuo amico a cui puoi confidare tutto tutto...ma soprattutto,e qui parlo per esperienza diretta,non sai (e non lo sa nemmeno lui) come potrebbe reagire,perchè finchè non accade veramente tutti abbiamo un'idea rispetto ai tradimenti che poi pero' quando ci toccano da vicino si rivelano farlocche (esempio : io ho sempre pensato che se mai avessi beccato la mia donna con un altro avrei spaccato il mondo....ecco,non ho spaccato proprio niente,mi sono spaccato io...).
> Altra considerazione,ma la butto li.....ho letto tutto molto velocemente : parli dell'altro molto "in senso fisico",passami il termine,es. "braccia possenti","occhi","mi ha sfiorata",presumo possa trattarsi del classico simil-bagnino tipo film anni 80 che ti attrae fisicamente,tuo marito com'e messo fisicamente ? anche se mi attirero' gli insulti di molti per me questa puo' essere una componente importante,succede spesso,in molte coppie,che si cresca in maniera differente,e non è insolito che uno dei due si lasci andare agli agi della vita coniugale mentre l'altro cerca di "mantenersi" (è successo a me e ne conosco molti...) e magari in casa non se ne parla,non so,forse non è il tuo caso...ma sto' solo cercando di trovare una motivazione dato che ti dici innamorata,soddisfatta e felice di quello che hai. In ogni caso in bocca al lupo,tu sai cosa è meglio per te.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> infatti è piu' o meno quello che avevo scritto io qualche giorno fa,te lo riporto qui sotto...



:up:

Leggi farfalla sopra.....  

Come si dice? a domanda si risponde, mentre invece nelle letture noti altro.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Leggi farfalla sopra.....
> 
> Come si dice? a domanda si risponde, mentre invece nelle letture noti altro.


Ancora? Il problema è che nelle letture ci leggi quel che vuoi tu.
Non ho più voglia di ripetermi se vuoi interpretare a modo tuo
E aggiungo per Nikko. Mio marito è cambiato mille volte fisicamente. Il mio desiderio per lui non è mai cambiato per questo. Amavo mio marito per quello che era lui non per il fisico.
Se smetti di desiderae perchè uno cambia fisicamente, per quel che mi riguarda puoi allegramente rivolgerti altrove


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancora? Il problema è che nelle letture ci leggi quel che vuoi tu.
> Non ho più voglia di ripetermi se vuoi interpretare a modo tuo
> E aggiungo per Nikko. Mio marito è cambiato mille volte fisicamente. Il mio desiderio per lui non è mai cambiato per questo. Amavo mio marito per quello che era lui non per il fisico.
> Se smetti di desiderae perchè uno cambia fisicamente, per quel che mi riguarda puoi allegramente rivolgerti altrove



Eh ma scusa, se giusto giusto ci sei tu a dare conferma tra i discorsi tra me e Nikko, io che posso farci :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma scusa, se giusto giusto ci sei tu a dare conferma tra i discorsi tra me e Nikko, io che posso farci :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:



Ho detto l'esatto contrario
E piantala per favore di leggere quello che non scrivo
Altrimenti ti spieghi invece che fare quello che ha capito ciò che vuole
Grazie
Scusami ma trovo irritante questo atteggiamento


----------



## ilnikko (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancora? Il problema è che nelle letture ci leggi quel che vuoi tu.
> Non ho più voglia di ripetermi se vuoi interpretare a modo tuo
> *E aggiungo per Nikko. Mio marito è cambiato mille volte fisicamente. Il mio desiderio per lui non è mai cambiato per questo. Amavo mio marito per quello che era lui non per il fisico.
> Se smetti di desiderae perchè uno cambia fisicamente, per quel che mi riguarda puoi allegramente rivolgerti altrove*


Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo,avevo letto tra le righe questo aspetto perchè l'autrice del 3d lo aveva piu' volte (magari involontariamente...) rimarcato,quindi pensavo potesse essere una motivazione,non so,dato che lei stessa si diceva soddisfatta del matrimonio e del marito.


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancora? Il problema è che nelle letture ci leggi quel che vuoi tu.
> Non ho più voglia di ripetermi se vuoi interpretare a modo tuo
> E aggiungo per Nikko. Mio marito è cambiato mille volte fisicamente. Il mio desiderio per lui non è mai cambiato per questo.* Amavo mio marito per quello che era lui non per il fisico.
> Se smetti di desiderae perchè uno cambia fisicamente*, per quel che mi riguarda puoi allegramente rivolgerti altrove



Ma infatti stai parlando di amore, quello non è in discussione per l'autrice del 3d.
Lei ne è attratta fisicamente, tutto il resto fa da contorno.
Infatti, non cerca l'affetto e il sentimento, quelli li ha dal marito...

Curioso come questo fatto, così semplice e ovvio, sarebbe scontato se al posto di lei ci fosse un uomo, invece, visto che c'è una donna bisogna aggiungere altri elementi per forza.
Eppure eri proprio tu che non facevi differenze di genere nei comportamenti umani, cosa che invece (a modesto parer mio) ci sono eccome. 
Questo è proprio un caso, invece, in cui Lolapal prova ciò che è comunissimo per un uomo: semplice attrazione fisica e conseguente desiderio di lui.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti stai parlando di amore, quello non è in discussione per l'autrice del 3d.
> Lei ne è attratta fisicamente, tutto il resto fa da contorno.
> Infatti, non cerca l'affetto e il sentimento, quelli li ha dal marito...
> 
> ...


Io sto parlando di desiderio, amore o non amore poco cambia. 
Sono attratta da un uomo per un sacco di motivi diversi, che mi prendono la testa, raramente è il suo aspetto fisico.
Non ho capito cosa c'entra quello che dico di uomini e donne.


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sto parlando di desiderio, amore o non amore poco cambia.
> Sono attratta da un uomo per un sacco di motivi diversi, che mi prendono la testa, raramente è il suo aspetto fisico.
> Non ho capito cosa c'entra quello che dico di uomini e donne.




Sì, capisco cosa intendi, ma questo vale per te.
Lei sembra essere attratta molto semplicemente dall'aspetto esteriore di quell'uomo, pura fisicità insomma.
Quello che capita spessissimo agli uomini...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, capisco cosa intendi, ma questo vale per te.
> *Lei sembra essere attratta molto semplicemente dall'aspetto esteriore di quell'uomo, pura fisicità insomma.
> *Quello che capita spessissimo agli uomini...



Ma a me non sembra proprio...
Lei è attratta da lui, dai momenti che vivono insieme, da quello che le fa sentire. Che poi lui sia anche un bell'uomo è un di più (magari non irrilevante) ma non fondamentale


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a me non sembra proprio...
> Lei è attratta da lui, dai momenti che vivono insieme, da quello che le fa sentire. Che poi lui sia anche un bell'uomo è un di più (magari non irrilevante) ma non fondamentale



Io ho letto questo, l'ha ammesso in uno degli ultimi suoi post.
E comunque possiamo sempre tornare sull'argomento, quando si rifarà viva...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sto parlando di desiderio, amore o non amore poco cambia.
> Sono attratta da un uomo per un sacco di motivi diversi, che mi prendono la testa, raramente è il suo aspetto fisico.
> Non ho capito cosa c'entra quello che dico di uomini e donne.


Brava Farfy...sai invece quante volte,come prima cosa mi sento chiedere,cose cretine,una mia ha chiesto..l'altezza..ahahahha..ma sono donnette,che non capiscono che l'aspetto fisico e'secondario.conta il fascino ,lo charme...certo se uno e'Carlo delle Piane....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Farfy...sai invece quante volte,come prima cosa mi sento chiedere,cose cretine,una mia ha chiesto..l'altezza..ahahahha..ma sono donnette,che non capiscono che l'aspetto fisico e'secondario.conta il fascino ,lo charme...certo se uno e'Carlo delle Piane....


E vedi che ogni tanto siamo d'accordo?:smile:


----------



## lolapal (26 Agosto 2013)

*Un momento importante*

Sono pronta a raccontare cosa è successo l'altra sera. Cercherò di essere il più breve possibile. 

 Eravamo sul letto, abbracciati. Gli ho chiesto se aveva voglia di fare un discorso serio e lui ha acconsentito.
 Gli ho raccontato tutto! Non ho omesso nulla di quello che è successo: le varie conversazioni che ho avuto con l'altro, incluso l'episodio del bungalow, che sono andata dove l'altro lavora, com'è andata quella conversazione, che si è presentato giorni fa allo stabilimento, che ho paura di rivederlo a settembre.

 Gli ho descritto come vedo l'altro, ho cercato di capire cosa mi attrae spiegandoglielo. Gli ho espressamente chiesto di aiutarmi a superare questo momento, che mi sento destabilizzata, che ci tengo alla nostra vita più di qualsiasi altra cosa al mondo.
 Mentre raccontavo tutto mi è preso il panico, un groppo mi è salito in gola, ho avuto paura.
 Lui mi ha ascoltata fino in fondo. Non si è sciolto dall'abbraccio e questo l'ho interpretato positivamente. Prima di parlare si è preso qualche minuto, ma è normale per lui cercare prima le parole e poi usarle.


 Mi ha raccontato che, circa un anno fa, gli è capitata una cosa simile. Una sua collega, di un'altra città, gli aveva inviato dei segnali e alla fine si è palesata. Lui dice che è una bella donna, brava nel suo lavoro, la stima, insomma, e con lei si sente a suo agio. Però lui le ha detto di no.
 Devo aprire una piccola parentesi: in quel periodo stavo uscendo da una forte depressione (farmaci e psicoterapia), è stato un periodo duro e lui è sempre stato con me, ma ne sono comunque uscita da sola (perché in questi frangenti puoi solo ricostruirti guardandoti allo specchio e non attraverso gli occhi degli altri).
 Lui dice che sono cose che possono succedere; che è convinto che io non sarei andata fino in fondo, perché mi conosce bene; che tutto sommato questa “cotta” mi ha fatto bene, perché mi ha ridato un po' di sicurezza in me stessa e questo si è riflettuto anche nel nostro rapporto; dice che mi ha vista rifiorire e che è stato lui a usufruire di questo e non l'altro. Dice che mi ama e si fida di me e che io ho avuto il coraggio di parlargli e chiedergli aiuto, mentre lui, l'anno scorso, non se l'è sentita di coinvolgermi, e che gli dispiaceva perché ci siamo sempre detti tutto.
 E' come se si fosse stappato un tappo e abbiamo ritrovato una parte del nostro rapporto che forse avevamo un po' trascurato: l'amicizia, l'accettarsi l'un l'altra anche nelle nostre debolezze.
 Gli ho chiesto se è geloso, se non ha timore che a settembre possa succedere qualcosa quando rivedrò l'altro. Ha ribadito che si fida di me e poi ha detto, testuali parole: “La mia gelosia è del tipo: sei libera, però sei mia, quindi appena ti chiamo molli tutto e corri da me”.
 Abbiamo anche parlato della questione fisica e erotica: cosa l'altro mi ha smosso e cosa l'altra aveva comunque smosso in lui.
 Poi... vabbè... avete capito....


 Ho la sensazione, a due giorni di ditanza, che qualcosa è cambiato nel nostro rapporto. Non so ancora capire in che termini: avevo bisogno di una conferma del fatto che questo è l'uomo con cui voglio stare, con cui posso essere me stessa, sempre, e l'ho avuta. Il suo atteggiamento quotidiano non è cambiato nei miei confronti e lui non è certo il tipo che fa buon viso a cattivo gioco. Lui si fida di me, io mi fido di lui. Credo che mi abbia dato la forza di affrontare l'inizio della scuola.


----------



## lolapal (26 Agosto 2013)

*scusate l'autocitazione*



lolapal ha detto:


> Altre cose emerse dai commenti che ho letto.
> 
> 
> Iniziamo con la fisicità: il tutto è prettamente una questione fisica, anche se non nascondo il fatto che* l'altro mi ha intrigata anche per una certa sua sensibilità, il mettersi in discussione come padre, un'empatia che in un tipo del genere ti sorprende, una certa apertura all'ascolto. Tutte cose emerse prima della reciproca confessione e che, man mano, sono sparite, come se il fatto che io fossi attratta da lui sessualmente gli avesse innescato un meccanismo diverso.
> ...


Mi autocito per cercare di disinnescare la diatriba e dire che la verità è nel mezzo tra quello che dice farfalla e quello che dice diletta: vedi neretto...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono pronta a raccontare cosa è successo l'altra sera. Cercherò di essere il più breve possibile.
> 
> Eravamo sul letto, abbracciati. Gli ho chiesto se aveva voglia di fare un discorso serio e lui ha acconsentito.
> Gli ho raccontato tutto! Non ho omesso nulla di quello che è successo: le varie conversazioni che ho avuto con l'altro, incluso l'episodio del bungalow, che sono andata dove l'altro lavora, com'è andata quella conversazione, che si è presentato giorni fa allo stabilimento, che ho paura di rivederlo a settembre.
> ...


In bocca al lupo


----------



## lolapal (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo


 ...crepi...


----------



## giampi63 (26 Agosto 2013)

ciao a tutti,e da tanto che leggo ma finora non avevo mai scritto niente,ma questo argomento lo trovo di grande importanza,la cosa non e semplice ma abbastanza complessa a tutti prima o poi capita di trovarci di fronte a chi ci puo far perdere la testa,e una cosa naturale il nostro istinto agisce per i fatti suoi senza guardare le nostre regole imposte dalla società,quando ci sposiamo o stiamo con il nostro o la nostra compagna si attua una sorta di compromesso e quindi tutto ruota intorno ad esso,ma alla natura questo sfugge tu incontri una persona che ti fa battere forte il cuore e che ti obbliga a pensare solo a lui infischiandosene delle nostre care regole ,ora il grosso problema qual è?seguire l istinto naturale o le regole che ci siamo imposti?la soluzione per ognuno di noi ovviamente e diversa e dipende da che cosa si decide di fare,rinunciare a vivere questa nuova emozione che ci siamo trovati davanti al nostro cammino o viverla?questo dipende da noi ma in ogni caso sarà sempre qualcosa che ci darà una certa sofferenza,da quello che ho potuto leggere e chiaro che sei molto attratta da lui e lui lo e di te,non e ribadendo il tuo amore verso tuo marito che te lo farà togliere dalla testa, l episodio di  quel invito ad andarlo a trovare dimostra che anche lui e molto attratto da te e ha voluto metterti alla prova,ma quando ha visto che la cosa si faceva seria anche lui si e spaventato e si e ricordato dei famosi doveri della società verso la sua famiglia  credo che se lui avesse continuato tu ti saresti concessa


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,e da tanto che leggo ma finora non avevo mai scritto niente,ma questo argomento lo trovo di grande importanza,la cosa non e semplice ma abbastanza complessa a tutti prima o poi capita di *trovarci di fronte a chi ci puo far perdere la testa,e una cosa naturale il nostro istinto agisce per i fatti suoi senza guardare le nostre regole imposte dalla società,quando ci sposiamo o stiamo con il nostro o la nostra compagna si attua una sorta di compromesso e quindi tutto ruota intorno ad esso,ma alla natura questo sfugge tu incontri una persona che ti fa battere forte il cuore e che ti obbliga a pensare solo a lui infischiandosene delle nostre care regole* ,ora il grosso problema qual è?seguire l istinto naturale o le regole che ci siamo imposti?la soluzione per ognuno di noi ovviamente e diversa e dipende da che cosa si decide di fare,rinunciare a vivere questa nuova emozione che ci siamo trovati davanti al nostro cammino o viverla?questo dipende da noi ma in ogni caso sarà sempre qualcosa che ci darà una certa sofferenza,da quello che ho potuto leggere e chiaro che sei molto attratta da lui e lui lo e di te,non e ribadendo il tuo amore verso tuo marito che te lo farà togliere dalla testa, l episodio di quel invito ad andarlo a trovare dimostra che anche lui e molto attratto da te e ha voluto metterti alla prova,ma quando ha visto che la cosa si faceva seria anche lui si e spaventato e si e ricordato dei famosi doveri della società verso la sua famiglia credo che se lui avesse continuato tu ti saresti concessa


per il neretto, sono sensazioni indescrivibili


----------



## Horny (26 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono pronta a raccontare cosa è successo l'altra sera. Cercherò di essere il più breve possibile.
> 
> Eravamo sul letto, abbracciati. Gli ho chiesto se aveva voglia di fare un discorso serio e lui ha acconsentito.
> Gli ho raccontato tutto! Non ho omesso nulla di quello che è successo: le varie conversazioni che ho avuto con l'altro, incluso l'episodio del bungalow, che sono andata dove l'altro lavora, com'è andata quella conversazione, che si è presentato giorni fa allo stabilimento, che ho paura di rivederlo a settembre.
> ...



brava!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono pronta a raccontare cosa è successo l'altra sera. Cercherò di essere il più breve possibile.
> 
> Eravamo sul letto, abbracciati. Gli ho chiesto se aveva voglia di fare un discorso serio e lui ha acconsentito.
> Gli ho raccontato tutto! Non ho omesso nulla di quello che è successo: le varie conversazioni che ho avuto con l'altro, incluso l'episodio del bungalow, che sono andata dove l'altro lavora, com'è andata quella conversazione, che si è presentato giorni fa allo stabilimento, che ho paura di rivederlo a settembre.
> ...



hai avuto coraggio,io non l'avrei mai fatto.e infatti me ne guardo bene dal solo pensarci....e anche tuo marito e'stato splendido...


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2013)

*Splendido*

Ha ragione Lothar (strano vero?)
Suo marito è stato splendido, ma anche lei non lo è stata da meno.
Questa è la famosa affinità elettiva di una coppia!
:up:


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono pronta a raccontare cosa è successo l'altra sera. Cercherò di essere il più breve possibile.
> 
> Eravamo sul letto, abbracciati. Gli ho chiesto se aveva voglia di fare un discorso serio e lui ha acconsentito.
> Gli ho raccontato tutto! Non ho omesso nulla di quello che è successo: le varie conversazioni che ho avuto con l'altro, incluso l'episodio del bungalow, che sono andata dove l'altro lavora, com'è andata quella conversazione, che si è presentato giorni fa allo stabilimento, che ho paura di rivederlo a settembre.
> ...


Complimenti, tanto di cappello. Tanto coraggio da entrambi le parti, questo e quello che si dice *parlare in una coppia*


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Complimenti, tanto di cappello. Tanto coraggio da entrambi le parti, questo e quello che si dice *parlare in una coppia*





lolapal ha detto:


> Sono pronta a raccontare cosa è successo l'altra sera. Cercherò di essere il più breve possibile.
> 
> Eravamo sul letto, abbracciati. Gli ho chiesto se aveva voglia di fare un discorso serio e lui ha acconsentito.
> Gli ho raccontato tutto! Non ho omesso nulla di quello che è successo: le varie conversazioni che ho avuto con l'altro, incluso l'episodio del bungalow, che sono andata dove l'altro lavora, com'è andata quella conversazione, che si è presentato giorni fa allo stabilimento, che ho paura di rivederlo a settembre.
> ...


Bene  e bravi, un bel passo avanti per il vostro rapporto :up:


----------



## lolapal (26 Agosto 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,e da tanto che leggo ma finora non avevo mai scritto niente,ma questo argomento lo trovo di grande importanza,la cosa non e semplice ma abbastanza complessa a tutti prima o poi capita di trovarci di fronte a chi ci puo far perdere la testa,e una cosa naturale *il nostro istinto agisce per i fatti suoi senza guardare le nostre regole imposte dalla società*,quando ci sposiamo o stiamo con il nostro o la nostra compagna si attua una sorta di compromesso e quindi tutto ruota intorno ad esso,ma alla natura questo sfugge tu incontri una persona che ti fa battere forte il cuore e che ti obbliga a pensare solo a lui infischiandosene delle nostre care regole ,ora il grosso problema qual è?seguire l istinto naturale o le regole che ci siamo imposti?la soluzione per ognuno di noi ovviamente e diversa e dipende da che cosa si decide di fare,rinunciare a vivere questa nuova emozione che ci siamo trovati davanti al nostro cammino o viverla?questo dipende da noi ma in ogni caso sarà sempre qualcosa che ci darà una certa sofferenza,da quello che ho potuto leggere e chiaro che sei molto attratta da lui e lui lo e di te,non e ribadendo il tuo amore verso tuo marito che te lo farà togliere dalla testa, l episodio di  quel invito ad andarlo a trovare dimostra che anche lui e molto attratto da te e ha voluto metterti alla prova,ma quando ha visto che la cosa si faceva seria anche lui si e spaventato e si e ricordato dei famosi doveri della società verso la sua famiglia  credo che se lui avesse continuato tu ti saresti concessa


Caro giampi63 quello che dici è anche vero, solo che è il punto di vista che fa la differenza. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: quello che tu vedi come "regole imposte" altri lo vedono come princìpi sui quali basare la propria vita ed è anche questo che ci fa esseri umani. Comportarsi onestamente, per es. non rubare (e non lo cito come comandamento cattolico, ma come norma di buon senso) è un princìpio su cui si basa la propria vita: se ho fame, entro in un negozio e compro qualcosa da mangiare, non la prendo e me la mangio perché l'istinto mi dice che ho fame. Anche negli animali ci sono delle regole comportamentali... Scegliere di seguire quell'istinto, è sintomo di un disagio profondo all'interno del rapporto ufficiale.

Voglio ringraziarvi tutti! Non sapete quanto i vostri commenti sono stati importanti per me, per trovare il coraggio di parlare con mio marito.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Caro giampi63 quello che dici è anche vero, solo che è il punto di vista che fa la differenza. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: quello che tu vedi come "regole imposte" altri lo vedono come princìpi sui quali basare la propria vita ed è anche questo che ci fa esseri umani. Comportarsi onestamente, per es. non rubare (e non lo cito come comandamento cattolico, ma come norma di buon senso) è un princìpio su cui si basa la propria vita: se ho fame, entro in un negozio e compro qualcosa da mangiare, non la prendo e me la mangio perché l'istinto mi dice che ho fame. Anche negli animali ci sono delle regole comportamentali... Scegliere di seguire quell'istinto, è sintomo di un disagio profondo all'interno del rapporto ufficiale.
> 
> Voglio ringraziarvi tutti! Non sapete quanto i vostri commenti sono stati importanti per me, per trovare il coraggio di parlare con mio marito.


Visto che era bene parlare?
Dopo sarebbe stato più difficile confessare
Perchè sai certe cose mettono come dire un nodo in gola al traditore...
No?


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono pronta a raccontare cosa è successo l'altra sera.[...]


ottimo! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono pronta a raccontare cosa è successo l'altra sera. Cercherò di essere il più breve possibile.
> 
> Eravamo sul letto, abbracciati. Gli ho chiesto se aveva voglia di fare un discorso serio e lui ha acconsentito.
> Gli ho raccontato tutto! Non ho omesso nulla di quello che è successo: le varie conversazioni che ho avuto con l'altro, incluso l'episodio del bungalow, che sono andata dove l'altro lavora, com'è andata quella conversazione, che si è presentato giorni fa allo stabilimento, che ho paura di rivederlo a settembre.
> ...


Che belli che siete!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, capisco cosa intendi, ma questo vale per te.
> Lei sembra essere attratta molto semplicemente dall'aspetto esteriore di quell'uomo, pura fisicità insomma.
> Quello che capita spessissimo agli uomini...


Concordo con te (non riferito a Lola che si è già spiegata). E' sempre un mix dei due aspetti che ci attira a volte più uno o più l'altro, secondo di come siamo fatti. Certamente ognuno ha dei limiti fisici o caratteriali e che possono annullare ogni attrazione dato dall'altro aspetto che ci ha inizialmente attirato.


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto che era bene parlare?
> Dopo sarebbe stato più difficile confessare
> Perchè sai certe cose mettono come dire un nodo in gola al traditore...
> No?


Vedi, conte, credo, per quanto riguarda quello che provo e che ho provato in questa situazione, che sia stato oltre la questione del tradire e del non tradire. O meglio, del tradire o non tradire andando a letto con un altro (per quanto potessi fisicamente desiderarlo). Il punto era (ed è) che avrei tradito la mia vita stessa, avrei messo a repentaglio tutto quanto ho faticosamente costruito per un capriccio, per qualcosa che era (ed è, purtroppo) a fior di pelle, superficiale. Sono stata fortunata, perché, nel momento in cui ho abbassato la guardia, le circostanze hanno giocato a mio favore e ora sono semplicemente più consapevole e so che potrò parlarne con mio marito se dovessi sentirmi di nuovo in quel modo per quella specie di bagnino (che poi tanto specie non è, visto che è quello il suo lavoro :mrgreen.
Non nascondo che è una eventualità, sono sempre spaventata al doverlo incontrare di nuovo...

E poi, ora c'è anche questo posto, con tante persone diverse con le quali confrontarmi.


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vedi, conte, credo, per quanto riguarda quello che provo e che ho provato in questa situazione, che sia stato oltre la questione del tradire e del non tradire. O meglio, del tradire o non tradire andando a letto con un altro (per quanto potessi fisicamente desiderarlo). Il punto era (ed è) che avrei tradito la mia vita stessa, avrei messo a repentaglio tutto quanto ho faticosamente costruito per un capriccio, per qualcosa che era (ed è, purtroppo) a fior di pelle, superficiale. Sono stata fortunata, perché, nel momento in cui ho abbassato la guardia, le circostanze hanno giocato a mio favore e ora sono semplicemente più consapevole e so che potrò parlarne con mio marito se dovessi sentirmi di nuovo in quel modo per quella specie di bagnino (che poi tanto specie non è, visto che è quello il suo lavoro :mrgreen.
> *Non nascondo che è una eventualità, sono sempre spaventata al doverlo incontrare di nuovo...
> 
> *E poi, ora c'è anche questo posto, con tante persone diverse con le quali confrontarmi.



Più che spaventata ora dovresti essere imbarazzata ad incontrarlo nuovamente. A questo punto il mordente del bagnino dovrebbe aver perso buona parte della sua efficacia. Banalizzato, immagino.


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Più che spaventata ora dovresti essere imbarazzata ad incontrarlo nuovamente. A questo punto il mordente del bagnino dovrebbe aver perso buona parte della sua efficacia. Banalizzato, immagino.


Non so se dovrei essere imbarazzata io, credo che dovrebbe esserlo lui, visto il suo modo incoerente di comportarsi, anche se non credo che ci arrivi...
Spaventata per il semplice fatto che è ormai chiaro anche per me che lui ha risvegliato qualcosa di me che non conoscevo e che a un certo punto non sono riuscita a controllare. Come stereotipo è certamente banale, cosa questo stereotipo ha innescato in me lo è un po' meno, banale, almeno dal punto di vista del mio matrimonio...


----------



## Percaso (27 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Più che spaventata ora dovresti essere imbarazzata ad incontrarlo nuovamente. A questo punto il mordente del bagnino dovrebbe aver perso buona parte della sua efficacia. Banalizzato, immagino.





lolapal ha detto:


> Non so se dovrei essere imbarazzata io, credo che dovrebbe esserlo lui, visto il suo modo incoerente di comportarsi, anche se non credo che ci arrivi...
> Spaventata per il semplice fatto che è ormai chiaro anche per me che lui ha risvegliato qualcosa di me che non conoscevo e che a un certo punto non sono riuscita a controllare. Come stereotipo è certamente banale, cosa questo stereotipo ha innescato in me lo è un po' meno, banale, almeno dal punto di vista del mio matrimonio...


Io mi chiedo come si a pensare di andare a letto con un'altro quanto si è innamorati del proprio marito? 
A questo punto si è veramente innamorati o il desiderio supera la ragione?


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come si a pensare di andare a letto con un'altro quanto si è innamorati del proprio marito?
> A questo punto si è veramente innamorati o il desiderio supera la ragione?


Posso risponderti per me stessa: io sono profondamente innamorata di mio marito e non andrò mai a letto con l'altro, ma questo non significa che non ne provi il desiderio.
Il desiderio supera la ragione nel momento in cui non ci si rende conto delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni: ho fame, mangio, cosa non importa; ho desiderio, scopo, con chi non importa.
Provo desiderio per mio marito? Tantissimo e non solo perché lo amo e mi fido di lui e con lui mi sento sicura, ma perché mi piace fisicamente, lo trovo bello e sensuale.
Allora, cosa è successo? Fisicamente mio marito è l'unico uomo che conosco, il nostro anniversario non è la data del matrimonio, ma la "prima volta" (che lo è stata per tutti e due), nessun altro uomo mi ha mai smosso il desiderio fisico in più di vent'anni, tranne mio marito; ma ecco che arriva questo tipo da spiaggia (è il caso di dirlo ) e io arrossisco, sconnetto il cervello, flirto, mi metto i tacchi e il mascara, IO!?!?! Cosa è successo? Non lo so. Abbiamo fatto delle ipotesi ed è probabile una pura questione di feromoni.
Ma c'è anche qualcosa di più, forse: io ho sempre avuto tantissimi tabù e il rapporto che abbiamo costruito con mio marito è stato sempre un porto sicuro per me; è probabile che questa "nuova me" sia semplicemente una elaborazione, una sorta di maturità (anche se mi stimola comportamenti immaturi) di me stessa: uno scoprirmi e accettarmi Femmina, senza averne (troppa) paura e, soprattutto, riuscendo a gestirla da donna matura (nel senso di età).


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Posso risponderti per me stessa: io sono profondamente innamorata di mio marito e non andrò mai a letto con l'altro, ma questo non significa che non ne provi il desiderio.
> Il desiderio supera la ragione nel momento in cui non ci si rende conto delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni: ho fame, mangio, cosa non importa; ho desiderio, scopo, con chi non importa.
> Provo desiderio per mio marito? Tantissimo e non solo perché lo amo e mi fido di lui e con lui mi sento sicura, ma perché mi piace fisicamente, lo trovo bello e sensuale.
> Allora, cosa è successo? Fisicamente mio marito è l'unico uomo che conosco, il nostro anniversario non è la data del matrimonio, ma la "prima volta" (che lo è stata per tutti e due), nessun altro uomo mi ha mai smosso il desiderio fisico in più di vent'anni, tranne mio marito; ma ecco che arriva questo tipo da spiaggia (è il caso di dirlo ) e io arrossisco, sconnetto il cervello, flirto, mi metto i tacchi e il mascara, IO!?!?! Cosa è successo? Non lo so. Abbiamo fatto delle ipotesi ed è probabile una pura questione di feromoni.
> Ma c'è anche qualcosa di più, forse: io ho sempre avuto tantissimi tabù e il rapporto che abbiamo costruito con mio marito è stato sempre un porto sicuro per me; è probabile che questa "nuova me" sia semplicemente una elaborazione, una sorta di maturità (anche se mi stimola comportamenti immaturi) di me stessa: uno scoprirmi e accettarmi Femmina, senza averne (troppa) paura e, soprattutto, riuscendo a gestirla da donna matura (nel senso di età).


Beh sai quel mito degli anni 70 Gabriel Pontello nei suoi fotoromanzi come faceva a ciulare?
Scatta il fluido erotico e ifix chen chen pardio...
Capita sovente anche a me sai?
Soffro di vagina pectorisi, demenza senile, e culite cronica...

Vedo una tizia salire in auto ed è un flash...una scena di ieri...ah grandio che cosa non ho provato...

Ma il bello è che dopo 30 secondi mi era passata no?
Ma se invece lei fosse scesa...magari mi chiedeva una cosa...magari mi invaghivo...magari....

Ci sono donne che sono come con il figatooh eh?

Ti stanno vicino trasferiscono dati perniciosi nella tua testa e tu paffete...ah grandio come vorrei ciularla...

Ma attenzione ti viene il sacro proposito del ciuluma...mica ti viene da dire ah questa la sposo, ah questa sarà la donna della mia vita, ah con questa condividerò tutto...

No il suo culetto ti parla e ti dice ehi pincy non ti sembro una bella giostrina...eh non ti andrebbe una palpatina....un qui e là su e giù per il letto ehi pincy....

Ecco perchè a furia di due di picche, sberle in faccia...ecc..ecc.ecc...un uomo impara a distinguere i miraggi, la troia morgana....tutta tana...

Cioè mai scambiare la casalinga di Voghera con Ramona la pantera di Cremona no?

Ma una cosa la dico e non la nego...
Tu lola magari ti immagini chissacchè con sto bel tomo e poi ci vai...
E poi resti con l'amaro in bocca...e ti dici tutto qui?
E magari con lui che saltella di qui e di lì dicendoti sono bravo vero...hai goduto vero?

Insomma sono cose che capitano...ma basta non dare loro troppa importanza...


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai quel mito degli anni 70 Gabriel Pontello nei suoi fotoromanzi come faceva a ciulare?
> Scatta il fluido erotico e ifix chen chen pardio...
> Capita sovente anche a me sai?
> Soffro di vagina pectorisi, demenza senile, e culite cronica...
> ...


Non sono mai stata una patita dei fotoromanzi, ma credo di aver capito cosa intendi: è tutta una proiezione nella mia testa, un film erotico che è molto probabile che non si realizzerà mai, qualcosa che ha a che vedere anche con certi condizionamenti dell'infanzia e dell'adolescenza. Cercando di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno: qualcosa che ora posso probabilmente gestire con naturalezza, non una crisi dei quaranta (e passa), non una voglia di tornare indietro; non ci voglio tornare indietro, sto bene qui, nonostante questa crisi. E magari il sogno erotico cercare di realizzarlo con il materiale umano che ho a disposizione, che mi sta stra-bene.

Poi, è molto probabile che il deluso sarebbe lui e non io: sono molto più vicina alla casalinga che alla pantera...:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata una patita dei fotoromanzi, ma credo di aver capito cosa intendi: è tutta una proiezione nella mia testa, un film erotico che è molto probabile che non si realizzerà mai, qualcosa che ha a che vedere anche con certi condizionamenti dell'infanzia e dell'adolescenza. Cercando di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno: qualcosa che ora posso probabilmente gestire con naturalezza, non una crisi dei quaranta (e passa), non una voglia di tornare indietro; non ci voglio tornare indietro, sto bene qui, nonostante questa crisi. E magari il sogno erotico cercare di realizzarlo con il materiale umano che ho a disposizione, che mi sta stra-bene.
> 
> Poi, è molto probabile che il deluso sarebbe lui e non io: sono molto più vicina alla casalinga che alla pantera...:smile:


Se mi scrivi per mail, ti mando, quando sono a casa, un pdf di questa rivista porno anni 70.
Il personaggio Supersex, appunto interpretato da Pontello, che fu il predecessore di Rocco Siffredi, per sedurre le donne aveva sto potere strano che fissandole faceva scattare il fluido erotico ed ecco che le donne diventano tutte un languore e un fuoco.

Per il resto tutte le cose che non esperiamo in prima persona sono proiezioni della mente no?
C'è un film che mi ha colpito molto: l'amore infedele.
QUesta donna appunto mette a repentaglio tutto per un idiota che poi si rivela proprio di una superficialità estrema...

Sulla donna dei 40 posso dirti che secondo me finalmente si è donne a 40, si è come conclusa tutta un'esplorazione no?

Poi cosa vuoi dopo tanti anni siamo sicuri del nostro partner no?
Per cui è facile anche abbandonarsi a lusinghe, fantasie e tentazioni che sono solo dei capricci...

Ma pensa a mente fredda...
Sai meglio di me che il sesso è una cosa impegnativa perchè bisogna mettersi ignudi ecc..ecc.ecc..ecc...e tutto può andar storto...

Io comunque se fossi tuo marito ti direi...ok togliti sto prurito...fa in maniera che non ne sappia niente...e poi chiudi la faccenda che non voglio certo che vai a metterci il cuoricino...perchè lì mi ferisci...nel senso che poi non so pùi con chi ho a che fare...


----------



## giampi63 (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Posso risponderti per me stessa: io sono profondamente innamorata di mio marito e non andrò mai a letto con l'altro, ma questo non significa che non ne provi il desiderio.
> 
> (dici che non ci andrai mai a letto sicura?)
> 
> ...


qui sopra scrivi che ti ha scombussolata tutta. quando già ti ha fatto fare delle cose senza neanche volerlo.quando  e se ci proverà come farai a resistere?se fosse così facile non cedere al" attrazione non ci sarebbero tante separazioni,non sempre basta dire tanto decido io e non mi concedo,ma bisogna fare i conti con una parte di noi che non riusciamo a controllare


----------



## JON (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Non so se dovrei essere imbarazzata io, credo che dovrebbe esserlo lui, visto il suo modo incoerente di comportarsi, anche se non credo che ci arrivi*...
> Spaventata per il semplice fatto che è ormai chiaro anche per me che lui ha risvegliato qualcosa di me che non conoscevo e che a un certo punto non sono riuscita a controllare. Come stereotipo è certamente banale, cosa questo stereotipo ha innescato in me lo è un po' meno, banale, almeno dal punto di vista del mio matrimonio...


Questo non lo capisco.
In cosa sarebbe stato incoerente? Per il fatto che è andato oltre facendoti degli inviti espliciti mentre ha una famiglia e ben altre responsabilità?


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se mi scrivi per mail, ti mando, quando sono a casa, un pdf di questa rivista porno anni 70.
> Il personaggio Supersex, appunto interpretato da Pontello, che fu il predecessore di Rocco Siffredi, per sedurre le donne aveva sto potere strano che fissandole faceva scattare il fluido erotico ed ecco che le donne diventano tutte un languore e un fuoco.
> 
> Per il resto tutte le cose che non esperiamo in prima persona sono proiezioni della mente no?
> ...




Scusate per l'O.T. che sto per dire:
hai ragione che è una cosa impegnativa, ma io la vedo anche imbarazzante per il semplice fatto che non c'è conoscenza un po' approfondita dell'altro.
In fondo in questi casi siamo due estranei, con due fisicità che non si conoscono.
Ma credo che questo problema riguardi pochissimo gli uomini: loro, quando hanno gli ormoni a 1000 non credo abbiamo qualche disagio a fare certe cose...
E forse ora neanche più le donne in generale...
Bhò...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Non so se dovrei essere imbarazzata io, credo che dovrebbe esserlo lui, visto il suo modo incoerente di comportarsi, anche se non credo che ci arrivi...
> *Spaventata per il semplice fatto che è ormai chiaro anche per me che lui ha risvegliato qualcosa di me che non conoscevo e che a un certo punto non sono riuscita a controllare. Come stereotipo è certamente banale, cosa questo stereotipo ha innescato in me lo è un po' meno, banale, almeno dal punto di vista del mio matrimonio...


Certo che o non era una gran passione o qualcosa non mi guadra
Fino a ieri ne parlavi come se non potessi resistergli. Parli con tuo marito  e diventa una caricatura.
Qualcosa non mi torna
E se devo dirla tutta, se parlassi con mio marito di una mia attrazione così forte e trovassi da lui tutta questa comprensione senza batter ciglio un pochino mi darebbe da pensare
Scusa ma quando ti ho letto giorni fa ed è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente.


----------



## giampi63 (28 Agosto 2013)

Poi, è molto probabile che il deluso sarebbe lui e non io: sono molto più vicina alla casalinga che alla pantera...:smile:[/QUOTE]

su questo potresti ricrederti,tutte le Donne che conosco che si sono separate erano della tua stessa idea, ma quando poi hanno trovato il tipo che non le faceva piu ragionare,si sono concesse in maniera moolto diversa che con i loro mariti


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se mi scrivi per mail, ti mando, quando sono a casa, un pdf di questa rivista porno anni 70.
> Il personaggio Supersex, appunto interpretato da Pontello, che fu il predecessore di Rocco Siffredi, per sedurre le donne aveva sto potere strano che fissandole faceva scattare il fluido erotico ed ecco che le donne diventano tutte un languore e un fuoco.
> 
> Per il resto tutte le cose che non esperiamo in prima persona sono proiezioni della mente no?
> ...


Ti ringrazio, conte, ma non ho bisogno di materiale illustrativo... 
Credo di aver capito cosa intendi: mi stai dicendo, in questo tuo modo un po' colorito, che non devo aver paura di rivedere il tipo perché ho tutti i numeri per ridimensionarlo e razionalizzare.

Non credo che mio marito, per quanto aperto sia e per quanto mi ami, mi direbbe una cosa del genere: perché sa che lui può darmi molto di più, perché sa che sto vivendo un disagio più profondo di un semplice capriccio sessuale (e ne stiamo parlando), perché la nostra intenzione di invecchiare insieme è più forte della sensualità di un qualsiasi ganzo simil attore porno...

La sicurezza del partner dopo tanti anni: una cosa buona, ma ogni medaglia ha il suo rovescio e forse è un banalissimo bisogno (tutto femminile , da "moglie mogliosa") di essere corteggiata... :smile:


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> qui sopra scrivi che ti ha scombussolata tutta. quando già ti ha fatto fare delle cose senza neanche volerlo.quando  e se ci proverà come farai a resistere?se fosse così facile non cedere al" attrazione non ci sarebbero tante separazioni,non sempre basta dire tanto decido io e non mi concedo,ma bisogna fare i conti con una parte di noi che non riusciamo a controllare




Ma non ci credo proprio che non ci si faccia a controllarci. Se facciamo una cosa è perché la vogliamo fare. 
Punto.
Alle brutte, se proprio si è prese dal vortice della passione ci si può sempre rendere conto un po' prima del punto di non ritorno e fuggire a gambe levate (magari con qualche vestito in mano...!)


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> qui sopra scrivi che ti ha scombussolata tutta. quando già ti ha fatto fare delle cose senza neanche volerlo.quando  e se ci proverà come farai a resistere?se fosse così facile non cedere al" attrazione non ci sarebbero tante separazioni,non sempre basta dire tanto decido io e non mi concedo,ma bisogna fare i conti con una parte di noi che non riusciamo a controllare


Dal fatto che c'è "una parte di noi che non riusciamo a controllare" è fondata la mia paura di rivederlo... sto cercando di razionalizzare e ridimensionare la situazione...


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, conte, ma non ho bisogno di materiale illustrativo...
> Credo di aver capito cosa intendi: mi stai dicendo, in questo tuo modo un po' colorito, che non devo aver paura di rivedere il tipo perché ho tutti i numeri per ridimensionarlo e razionalizzare.
> 
> Non credo che mio marito, per quanto aperto sia e per quanto mi ami, mi direbbe una cosa del genere: perché sa che lui può darmi molto di più, perché sa che sto vivendo un disagio più profondo di un semplice capriccio sessuale (e ne stiamo parlando), perché la nostra intenzione di invecchiare insieme è più forte della sensualità di un qualsiasi ganzo simil attore porno...
> ...




Però c'è un fatto abbastanza "scabroso" che ora ti dico, te lo devo dire:

il pensiero di aver avuto e di avere in futuro un solo e unico uomo, quando oggigiorno sembra quasi una gara a chi ha più esperienze (il mondo è a rovescio...) come ti fa sentire?
Un pochettino inadeguata, leggermente a disagio...?
E tuo marito potrebbe un giorno porsi la stessa domanda... avete parlato anche di questo?


----------



## JON (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Posso risponderti per me stessa: io sono profondamente innamorata di mio marito e non andrò mai a letto con l'altro, ma questo non significa che non ne provi il desiderio.
> Il desiderio supera la ragione nel momento in cui non ci si rende conto delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni: ho fame, mangio, cosa non importa; ho desiderio, scopo, con chi non importa.
> Provo desiderio per mio marito? Tantissimo e non solo perché lo amo e mi fido di lui e con lui mi sento sicura, ma perché mi piace fisicamente, lo trovo bello e sensuale.
> Allora, cosa è successo? Fisicamente mio marito è l'unico uomo che conosco, il nostro anniversario non è la data del matrimonio, ma la "prima volta" (che lo è stata per tutti e due), nessun altro uomo mi ha mai smosso il desiderio fisico in più di vent'anni, tranne mio marito; ma ecco che arriva questo tipo da spiaggia (è il caso di dirlo ) e io arrossisco, sconnetto il cervello, flirto, mi metto i tacchi e il mascara, IO!?!?! Cosa è successo? Non lo so. Abbiamo fatto delle ipotesi ed è probabile una pura questione di feromoni.
> Ma c'è anche qualcosa di più, forse: io ho sempre avuto tantissimi tabù e il rapporto che abbiamo costruito con mio marito è stato sempre un porto sicuro per me; è probabile che questa "nuova me" sia semplicemente una elaborazione, una sorta di maturità (anche se mi stimola comportamenti immaturi) di me stessa: uno scoprirmi e accettarmi Femmina, senza averne (troppa) paura e, soprattutto, riuscendo a gestirla da donna matura (nel senso di età).


Qui ti comprendo benissimo, altro non è che la realtà delle cose.

Io credo che ad un certo punto subentra una fase, chiamiamola pure impropriamente maturità visto che secondo me è legata al tempo ed all'età dell'individuo, in cui la percezione di certi sentimenti è più individuale e pronta a quella che chiami gestione di quegli istinti.

Ma c'è sempre qualcosa di più di questa semplice ipotesi. Vedi io sono convinto che lui a livello sentimentale non conta nulla per te. Guarda caso sei tu che rappresenti uno stereotipo, lo dico senza cattiveria. Ovvero il classico individuo, uomo o donna non importa, che legandosi seriamente, con responsabilità, ma in età giovanissima ad una persona, subisce quel cambiamento di maturità nei sentimenti all'interno dello stesso rapporto.

Quindi non è strano che tu abbia provato attrazione per il bagnino. Infatti lui non è cosi importante, tanto che in questo momento della tua vita, se la sorte non ti avrebbe fatto incontrare lui, sarebbe potuto accadere con qualcun'altro. Naturalmente il conflitto risiede in te.


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Questo non lo capisco.
> In cosa sarebbe stato incoerente? Per il fatto che è andato oltre facendoti degli inviti espliciti mentre ha una famiglia e ben altre responsabilità?


Forse non ho raccontato bene la cosa: lui è stato incoerente perché da una parte era d'accordo con me che non potevamo andare a letto insieme per via delle nostre situazioni di coniugi e genitori di famiglie sicure, ma che poi si approfittava dei miei turbamenti nel parlarmi esplicitamente di sesso tra noi, facendo progetti campati in aria, ai quali io poi, in un momento di svalvolamento, ho anche creduto; quando io ho svalvolato, lui è rinsavito, ma poi è tornato a cercarmi... io avrò pure svalvolato, ma lui è stato incoerente, o no?


----------



## JON (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse non ho raccontato bene la cosa: lui è stato incoerente perché da una parte era d'accordo con me che non potevamo andare a letto insieme per via delle nostre situazioni di coniugi e genitori di famiglie sicure, ma che poi si approfittava dei miei turbamenti nel parlarmi esplicitamente di sesso tra noi, facendo progetti campati in aria, ai quali io poi, in un momento di svalvolamento, ho anche creduto; quando io ho svalvolato, lui è rinsavito, ma poi è tornato a cercarmi... io avrò pure svalvolato, ma lui è stato incoerente, o no?


Si, non hai torto, adesso ricordo l'evoluzione delle cose.

Però, sinceramente, alla fine flirtavate entrambi. Lui il cui obiettivo era il sesso, tu con il tuo bisogno di coinvolgimento emotivo. Tanto che hai ipotizzato una sorta di importante amicizia fondata sull'empatia. Entrambi volevate dall'altro qualcosa di più.

PS: non sono polemico o critico, mi piace semplicemente ragionare e il tuo caso mi ispira molto


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che o non era una gran passione o qualcosa non mi guadra
> Fino a ieri ne parlavi come se non potessi resistergli. Parli con tuo marito  e diventa una caricatura.
> Qualcosa non mi torna
> E se devo dirla tutta, se parlassi con mio marito di una mia attrazione così forte e trovassi da lui tutta questa comprensione senza batter ciglio un pochino mi darebbe da pensare
> Scusa ma quando ti ho letto giorni fa ed è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente.


Aspetta, farfalla, non è diventato una caricatura perché ne ho parlato con mio marito. E' un modo razionale che sto usando per ridimensionare la faccenda (consigliato anche da alcuni qui).
Non è che lui non ha battuto ciglio, mi ha compresa perché gli è capitata una cosa simile. E' logico che ne stiamo parlando ancora, mica è una cosa che si apre e si chiude così, come una porta. Ci capita una cosa simile più o meno contemporaneamente, quindi dobbiamo capire perché, fermo restando che vogliamo restare insieme.
Per es., quello che dice il conte (cioè che lui mi dà la sua benedizione) è inattuabile, perché mio marito sa che non sono una che andrebbe a scopare a destra e a manca per togliersi i capricci e tantomeno potrei dargli io la mia, di benedizione.
Dobbiamo capire se è solo una questione erotica o se c'è qualcosa d'altro sotto, ci vorrà del tempo...

E quella nuova parte di me ci pensa, al bagnino...


----------



## JON (28 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però c'è un fatto abbastanza "scabroso" che ora ti dico, te lo devo dire:
> 
> il pensiero di aver avuto e di avere in futuro un solo e unico uomo, quando oggigiorno sembra quasi una gara a chi ha più esperienze (il mondo è a rovescio...) come ti fa sentire?
> Un pochettino inadeguata, leggermente a disagio...?
> E tuo marito potrebbe un giorno porsi la stessa domanda... avete parlato anche di questo?


Queste sono considerazioni molto personali. Anche quando l'istinto è molto forte, dovrebbe subentrare quel senso del pudore (legato molto all'incoerenza dei sentimenti e degli intenti) che almeno dovrebbe farci sentire inadeguati. Vergognoso, mi viene da dire. Ma non è un giudizio.


----------



## gas (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Aspetta, farfalla, non è diventato una caricatura perché ne ho parlato con mio marito. E' un modo razionale che sto usando per ridimensionare la faccenda (consigliato anche da alcuni qui).
> Non è che lui non ha battuto ciglio, mi ha compresa perché gli è capitata una cosa simile. E' logico che ne stiamo parlando ancora, mica è una cosa che si apre e si chiude così, come una porta. Ci capita una cosa simile più o meno contemporaneamente, quindi dobbiamo capire perché, fermo restando che vogliamo restare insieme.
> Per es., quello che dice il conte (cioè che lui mi dà la sua benedizione) è inattuabile, perché mio marito sa che non sono una che andrebbe a scopare a destra e a manca per togliersi i capricci e tantomeno potrei dargli io la mia, di benedizione.
> Dobbiamo capire se è solo una questione erotica o se c'è qualcosa d'altro sotto, ci vorrà del tempo...
> ...


per non andare fino al mare, quà di bagnini ce ne sono molti :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse non ho raccontato bene la cosa: lui è stato incoerente perché da una parte era d'accordo con me che non potevamo andare a letto insieme per via delle nostre situazioni di coniugi e genitori di famiglie sicure, ma che poi si approfittava dei miei turbamenti nel parlarmi esplicitamente di sesso tra noi, facendo progetti campati in aria, ai quali io poi, in un momento di svalvolamento, ho anche creduto; quando io ho svalvolato, lui è rinsavito, ma poi è tornato a cercarmi... io avrò pure svalvolato, ma lui è stato incoerente, o no?




Lui sta giocando con te al gioco della seduzione e della conquista.
Piace molto agli uomini soprattutto come distrazione.
Penso che se tu gli manderai altri segnali lui si impegnerà per saltare quel confine, sempre che non abbia il dubbio di un tuo possibile coinvolgimento (in questo caso cambierà anche percorso di strada per non vederti o ti ignorerà palesemente).
Non metto in dubbio che anche lui sia combattuto, ma farà presto a "rinsavirsi" tentando nuovamente di avere un'avventura con te.
Perché per un uomo, molto più che per una donna, il detto "ogni lasciata è persa"  è sacro!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Aspetta, farfalla, non è diventato una caricatura perché ne ho parlato con mio marito. *E' un modo razionale che sto usando per ridimensionare la faccenda (consigliato anche da alcuni qui).
> *Non è che lui non ha battuto ciglio, mi ha compresa perché gli è capitata una cosa simile. E' logico che ne stiamo parlando ancora, mica è una cosa che si apre e si chiude così, come una porta. Ci capita una cosa simile più o meno contemporaneamente, quindi dobbiamo capire perché, fermo restando che vogliamo restare insieme.
> Per es., quello che dice il conte (cioè che lui mi dà la sua benedizione) è inattuabile, perché mio marito sa che non sono una che andrebbe a scopare a destra e a manca per togliersi i capricci e tantomeno potrei dargli io la mia, di benedizione.
> Dobbiamo capire se è solo una questione erotica o se c'è qualcosa d'altro sotto, ci vorrà del tempo...
> ...


intanto la razionalità non credo attenui quello che senti, non per spaventarti ma facile parlarne ora che non ce l'hai davanti
Ho capito benissimo che non ti da la sua benedizione, se lo facesse ai miei occhi avrebbe già perso 1000 punti, allo stesso tempo non ho visto reazioni. Ti ascolta ne parlate. Se l'uomo che amo mi dice che è stato a un passo dall'andare a letto con un'altra a me un filino i coglioni mi girano e proprio se l'ho provato e so cosa significa quel trambusto ancora di più. 
Sapere che tra meno di un mese lo rivedi tutti i giorni mi farebbe stare sulle spine
Altro "errore" che non avrei commesso è quello di dirgli chi è l'altro. Errore per me ovviamente
Scusa mi sa di un sospiro di sollievo. Almeno se aveva un senso di colpa nei tuoi riguardi ora non ce l'ha più. 
Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Aspetta, farfalla, non è diventato una caricatura perché ne ho parlato con mio marito. E' un modo razionale che sto usando per ridimensionare la faccenda (consigliato anche da alcuni qui).
> Non è che lui non ha battuto ciglio, mi ha compresa perché gli è capitata una cosa simile. E' logico che ne stiamo parlando ancora, mica è una cosa che si apre e si chiude così, come una porta. Ci capita una cosa simile più o meno contemporaneamente, quindi dobbiamo capire perché, fermo restando che vogliamo restare insieme.
> Per es., quello che dice il conte (cioè che lui mi dà la sua benedizione) è inattuabile, perché mio marito sa che non sono una che andrebbe a scopare a destra e a manca per togliersi i capricci e tantomeno potrei dargli io la mia, di benedizione.
> Dobbiamo capire se è solo una questione erotica o se c'è qualcosa d'altro sotto, ci vorrà del tempo...
> ...


Ti comprendo anch'io.
Non so se ti è sfuggito un mio intervento in cui trovavo il turbamento piuttosto normale. C'è chi lo prova spesso e chi, per indole e gusti, raramente. Tu fai parte di quest'ultima categoria, per questo sei rimasta sorpresa e dai più importanza del dovuto a un uomo gradevole che si è via via impegnato a diventare sempre più sgradevole. Io lo trovo un po' grossolano. La proposta del bungalow era proprio grezza


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però c'è un fatto abbastanza "scabroso" che ora ti dico, te lo devo dire:
> 
> il pensiero di aver avuto e di avere in futuro un solo e unico uomo, quando oggigiorno sembra quasi una gara a chi ha più esperienze (il mondo è a rovescio...) come ti fa sentire?
> Un pochettino inadeguata, leggermente a disagio...?
> E tuo marito potrebbe un giorno porsi la stessa domanda... avete parlato anche di questo?


Sì, ne stiamo parlando... mi rendo conto che siamo abbastanza anacronistici (e non solo per questo, per es. non abbiamo il televisore...), ma lo siamo sempre stati, ci siamo ritagliati una nostra dimensione che cerchiamo di conciliare con la realtà che ci circonda. Non siamo fuori dal mondo, però, come queste mie parole potrebbero far credere.

Come mi sento? Che certe mie certezze stanno vacillando, ultimamente, perché ho scoperto di non essere immune da certe cose, come da presuntuosa credevo di essere. Però, è ancora forte la sensazione che avere avuto e avere in futuro lo stesso uomo sia quello che fa per me.

Il periodo in cui mi sentivo inadeguata è passato e, paradossalmente, anche grazie a tutto quello che è successo nell'ultimo anno: questa nuova parte di me mi fa sentire anche un po' più sicura di me stessa.


----------



## JON (28 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui sta giocando con te al gioco della seduzione e della conquista.
> Piace molto agli uomini soprattutto come distrazione.
> Penso che se tu gli manderai altri segnali lui si impegnerà per saltare quel confine, sempre che non abbia il dubbio di un tuo possibile coinvolgimento (in questo caso cambierà anche percorso di strada per non vederti o ti ignorerà palesemente).
> Non metto in dubbio che anche lui sia combattuto, ma farà presto a "rinsavirsi" tentando nuovamente di avere un'avventura con te.
> *Perché per un uomo, molto più che per una donna, il detto "ogni lasciata è persa" è sacro*!


E' probabile, ma non è sempre cosi credo.

In ogni caso il loro status di persone impegnate e palesemente intenzionate a non distruggere le proprie famiglie è il freno che non bisogna perdere di vista. Pena lo svolgimento, trito e ritrito, del copione del tradimento e conseguenze annesse. Come si può pensare di vivere nuovi sentimenti se siamo già impegnati? Vuoi per amore, vuoi per responsabilità?


----------



## JON (28 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti comprendo anch'io.
> Non so se ti è sfuggito un mio intervento in cui trovavo il turbamento piuttosto normale. C'è chi lo prova spesso e chi, per indole e gusti, raramente. Tu fai parte di quest'ultima categoria, per questo sei rimasta sorpresa e dai più importanza del dovuto a un uomo gradevole che si è via via impegnato a diventare sempre più sgradevole. Io lo trovo un po' grossolano. *La proposta del bungalow era proprio grezza*


Forse è stata una fortuna. Pensa se iniziavano dal caffè....poi l'aperitivo cenato magari....e poi...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Forse è stata una fortuna. Pensa se iniziavano dal caffè....poi l'aperitivo cenato magari....e poi...


quoto


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *intanto la razionalità non credo attenui quello che senti, non per spaventarti ma facile parlarne ora che non ce l'hai davanti*
> Ho capito benissimo che non ti da la sua benedizione, se lo facesse ai miei occhi avrebbe già perso 1000 punti, allo stesso tempo non ho visto reazioni. Ti ascolta ne parlate. Se l'uomo che amo mi dice che è stato a un passo dall'andare a letto con un'altra a me un filino i coglioni mi girano e proprio se l'ho provato e so cosa significa quel trambusto ancora di più.
> Sapere che tra meno di un mese lo rivedi tutti i giorni mi farebbe stare sulle spine
> Altro "errore" che non avrei commesso è quello di dirgli chi è l'altro. Errore per me ovviamente
> ...


Infatti, ho ancora paura...

Per il resto, c'è la fiducia, che è alla base del nostro rapporto...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti, ho ancora paura...
> 
> Per il resto, c'è la fiducia, che è alla base del nostro rapporto...


maq non devi averne paura
Devi solo ascoltarti e capire


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, ne stiamo parlando... mi rendo conto che siamo abbastanza anacronistici (e non solo per questo, per es. non abbiamo il televisore...), ma lo siamo sempre stati, ci siamo ritagliati una nostra dimensione che cerchiamo di conciliare con la realtà che ci circonda. Non siamo fuori dal mondo, però, come queste mie parole potrebbero far credere.
> 
> Come mi sento? Che certe mie certezze stanno vacillando, ultimamente, perché ho scoperto di non essere immune da certe cose, come da presuntuosa credevo di essere. Però, è ancora forte la sensazione che avere avuto e avere in futuro lo stesso uomo sia quello che fa per me.
> 
> *Il periodo in cui mi sentivo inadeguata è passato e, paradossalmente, anche grazie a tutto quello che è successo nell'ultimo anno: questa nuova parte di me mi fa sentire anche un po' più sicura *di me stessa.


Questa parte è molto significativa. Succede che si attuino comportamenti seduttivi senza averne il controllo razionale. Basta poco: uno sguardo diretto un po' prolungato, un movimento involontario che fa scostare i capelli o il sistemare una spallina. Noi possiamo non esserne consapevoli ma il messaggio arriva. 
Avevi bisogno di qualche conferma. Ne abbiamo bisogno tutti.
Bisogna anche sapere di poter avere altre scelte per scegliere e rinnovare la scelta fatta. In questo senso si spiega meglio la reazione di tuo marito, che pare sorprendente a Farfalla, ha capito di essere sempre il prescelto.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti comprendo anch'io.
> Non so se ti è sfuggito un mio intervento in cui trovavo il turbamento piuttosto normale. C'è chi lo prova spesso e chi, per indole e gusti, raramente. Tu fai parte di quest'ultima categoria, per questo sei rimasta sorpresa e dai più importanza del dovuto a un uomo gradevole che si è via via impegnato a diventare sempre più sgradevole. Io lo trovo un po' grossolano. La proposta del bungalow era proprio grezza


Sera prof.....in effetti solo un deficente puo'fare una simile proposta,ad una donna.e mi meraviglio che l'utente,che mi pare donna intelligente,non l'abbia subito mandato al diavolo,anche fosse stato Bova.In pratica lui la considera una troia,da scoparsi una volta..magari vantandosene con gli amici.
Io un uscita cosi',non la farei mai.

Il bello che questa ci pensa ancora............


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sera prof.....in effetti solo un deficente puo'fare una simile proposta,ad una donna.e mi meraviglio che l'utente,che mi pare donna intelligente,non l'abbia subito mandato al diavolo,anche fosse stato Bova.In pratica lui la considera una troia,da scoparsi una volta..magari vantandosene con gli amici.
> Io un uscita cosi',non la farei mai.
> 
> Il bello che questa ci pensa ancora............



Adesso non per fare la precisina.
Conosci un uomo, lo frequenti, parli con lui di sesso. Si instaura una certa affinità. Lui ti propone di andare in bungalow, non è che questa cosa mi fa così stupore.
Un conto è se tu Lothar al primo appuntamento le proponi il Maxim. 
A proposito dopo quantio appuntamenti e giorni di conoscenza l'uomo può proporre a una donna un posto dove restare in intimità per essre considerato un signore?
Che volesse portarsela a letto mi sembra lampante, che lei non volesse essere sposata anche
A volte davvero mi sembra che si faccinao questioni su delle banalità


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Forse è stata una fortuna. Pensa se iniziavano dal caffè....poi l'aperitivo cenato magari....e poi...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovdJFa3Nzho

*Falsa partenza*
Ehi, quando ho sentito 
lo sparo del tuo sguardo addosso a me 
lo sai  
come impazzito il cuore mio 
si è messo a correre 
e non si ferma più 
e non si ferma più 
Ma quando poi 
ci siamo messi a parlare 
e hai detto quella cosa stupida 
è stato come gettare  
sul mio entusiasmo acqua gelida 
e non ti voglio più 
io non ti voglio più 
Scusami tanto  
ma il mio canto non sei tu. 
Era una falsa partenza 
solo una falsa partenza 
colpa del cuore avventato che ho 
non sa nemmeno cos'è la prudenza. 
Era una falsa partenza 
solo una falsa partenza, si 
con questa fretta d'amore che ho 
non ho pazienza  
e sbaglio sempre un pò 
e sbaglio sempre un pò 
Vedi, ci sono parole 
che non potranno entrare forse mai 
nel testo di una canzone 
perchè non sanno dare brivido 
una di queste sei tu 
una di queste sei tu 
Scusami tanto  
ma l'incanto non c'è più. 
Era una falsa partenza 
solo una falsa partenza 
colpa del cuore avventato che ho 
non sa nemmeno cos'è la prudenza 
Era una falsa partenza 
solo una falsa partenza si 
con questa fretta d'amore che ho 
non ho pazienza  
e sbaglio sempre un po' 
un po' 
e sbaglio sempre un po' 
Era una falsa partenza 
solo una falsa partenza si 
con questa fretta d'amore che ho 
non ho pazienza  
e sbaglio sempre un po' 
un po' 
adesso che ho capito che 
era una falsa partenza


----------



## JON (28 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Falsa partenza*


Sicuramente. La cosa ha subito ridimensionato lolapal. Anche lui probabilmente è alle prime armi, forse si è lasciato prendere dalla fretta.

Fatto sta che quell'avventatezza di bruciare i tempi ha creato il timore necessario per tornare sui propri passi...quelli di lolalpal.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso non per fare la precisina.
> Conosci un uomo, lo frequenti, parli con lui di sesso. Si instaura una certa affinità. Lui ti propone di andare in bungalow, non è che questa cosa mi fa così stupore.
> Un conto è se tu Lothar al primo appuntamento le proponi il Maxim.
> A proposito dopo quantio appuntamenti e giorni di conoscenza l'uomo può proporre a una donna un posto dove restare in intimità per essre considerato un signore?
> ...


Farfy,non ho letto tutto..ma mi pare che manco sia siano baciati.quindi passare dalle chiacchere,fuori dalla scuola,come tutti abbiamo fatto,a proporre sesso.ne corre.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sicuramente. La cosa ha subito ridimensionato lolapal. Anche lui probabilmente è alle prime armi, forse si è lasciato prendere dalla fretta.
> 
> Fatto sta che quell'avventatezza di bruciare i tempi ha creato il timore necessario per tornare sui propri passi...quelli di lolalpal.


Oppure è solo alle prime armi con una come Lolapal


----------



## JON (28 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oppure è solo alle prime armi con una come Lolapal


Giusto, anche. Perchè lola è una che ragiona troppo.


----------



## JON (28 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Giusto, anche. Perchè lola è una che ragiona *troppo*.


Detta cosi è sbagliato. Volevo dire ragiona giusto. Che poi gli istinti siano un altro paio di maniche è un discorso che abbisogna di trattato a parte.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfy,non ho letto tutto..ma mi pare che manco sia siano baciati.quindi passare dalle chiacchere,fuori dalla scuola,come tutti abbiamo fatto,a proporre sesso.ne corre.



Proprio perchè la situazione non gli permette di appartarsi. Non hanno occasioni per bersi un aperitivo o andare a cena
Si piacciono. Lui propone un posto appartato. Avrebbe potuto fare sesso, forse semplicemente baciarsi forse stare semplicemente più tranquilli fuori da occhi indiscreti e stare insieme. 
Non lo so. A me non avrebbe scioccata e mi sarei sentita libera di accettare o no.
 Magari avrei messo in chiaro la mia posizione
Sono ben altre le cose che mi offendono come donna


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non ho mai smesso di pensare e stare con la mia famiglia! Certo, il senso di colpa è un gran deterrente, ma non è con quello che vorrei vincere questa debolezza! E la paura di incontrarlo di nuovo.
> Se non ero sicura del mio amore per mio marito, l'altro giorno, quando si è presentato, avrei potuto fermarlo o andargli dietro e salutarlo, ma non l'ho fatto e mio marito non c'era neanche.
> Non posso evitare di andare a prendere mia figlia a scuola (elementare), la legge non me lo consente e non c'è pulmino o altro che lo possa fare al mio posto. Che faccio? Mi cavo gli occhi così non lo vedo? Gli faccio una scenata davanti a tutti se si avvicina per salutarmi? Gli volto le spalle da maleducata di fronte a tutti, dopo che ci siamo parlati per mesi? Sarebbe deleterio, e comincerebbero a girare voci assurde...


Te lo do io un deterrente.
Tu hai lasciato passare troppo tempo... lui nel frattempo si è dato da fare e nel bungalow aveva un'altra ad aspettarlo, quindi ti ha declinato la supercazzola della rinuncia per motivi superiori.
Ma adesso SA che nel bungalow riesce a portarti e ti è venuto a cercare.
Accetto scommesse.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo do io un deterrente.
> Tu hai lasciato passare troppo tempo... lui nel frattempo si è dato da fare e nel bungalow aveva un'altra ad aspettarlo, quindi ti ha declinato la supercazzola della rinuncia per motivi superiori.
> Ma adesso SA che nel bungalow riesce a portarti e ti è venuto a cercare.
> Accetto scommesse.


tornata alla grandissima,. direi


----------



## fred (28 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo do io un deterrente.
> Tu hai lasciato passare troppo tempo... lui nel frattempo si è dato da fare e nel bungalow aveva un'altra ad aspettarlo, quindi ti ha declinato la supercazzola della rinuncia per motivi superiori.
> Ma adesso SA che nel bungalow riesce a portarti e ti è venuto a cercare.
> Accetto scommesse.



ti piace vincere facile, eh? :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che o non era una gran passione o qualcosa non mi guadra
> Fino a ieri ne parlavi come se non potessi resistergli. Parli con tuo marito  e diventa una caricatura.
> Qualcosa non mi torna
> E se devo dirla tutta, se parlassi con mio marito di una mia attrazione così forte e trovassi da lui tutta questa comprensione senza batter ciglio un pochino mi darebbe da pensare
> Scusa ma quando ti ho letto giorni fa ed è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente.


Non so perché ma non riesco a non quotarti.

Che sia il fluido erotico? 

:rotfl:


----------



## devastata (28 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Col cavolo che non cambia!*
> Chiedetelo a un tradito o un quasi-tradito. Cambia.
> Con la fantasia si pensa anche a come realizzare la rapina perfetta o il delitto perfetto e si diventa Agatha Cristie o si vince l'oscar, *se la fantasia viene realizzata si va in galera*.


Straquoto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti comprendo anch'io.
> Non so se ti è sfuggito un mio intervento in cui trovavo il turbamento piuttosto normale. C'è chi lo prova spesso e chi, per indole e gusti, raramente. Tu fai parte di quest'ultima categoria, per questo sei rimasta sorpresa e dai più importanza del dovuto a un uomo gradevole che si è via via impegnato a diventare sempre più sgradevole. Io lo trovo un po' grossolano. *La proposta del bungalow era proprio grezza *


Sì ma lei ha abboccato, infatti non si è ritratta sdegnata... ma incuriosita è andata per vedere 'sto bungalow. Ed è comprensibile, perchè proprio la mossa di sovvertire la normalità per una persona, di proporle qualcosa che è radicalmente fuori dai suoi schemi, che la può incuriosire al punto di tentarla di accettare. Mica tutti sono dei corteggiatori come Lotharone.


----------



## Percaso (28 Agosto 2013)

giampi63 ha detto:


> Poi, è molto probabile che il deluso sarebbe lui e non io: sono molto più vicina alla casalinga che alla pantera...:smile:


su questo potresti ricrederti,tutte le Donne che conosco che si sono separate erano della tua stessa idea, ma quando poi hanno trovato il tipo che non le faceva piu ragionare,si sono concesse in maniera moolto diversa che con i loro mariti[/QUOTE]
Un giorno una donna sui 42 anni sposata, dopo aver fatto del sano sesso, gli chiesi perché tradisci tuo marito, lei mi rispose: amo mio marito ma quando un'anno fa presi una sbandata per un tizio ci sono andata a letto ci siamo frequentati per un paio di settimane da quel momento non riesco più a farlo con mio marito adesso per soddisfare le mie voglie quando arrivo all'estremo del desiderio e mi capita l'occasione con adesso con te lo faccio.
lei pensava di saper gestire la cosa ma come tante le e' sfuggita di mano.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì ma lei ha abboccato, infatti non si è ritratta sdegnata... ma incuriosita è andata per vedere 'sto bungalow. Ed è comprensibile, perchè proprio la mossa di sovvertire la normalità per una persona, di proporle qualcosa che è radicalmente fuori dai suoi schemi, che la può incuriosire al punto di tentarla di accettare. Mica tutti sono dei corteggiatori come Lotharone.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ilnikko (28 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> Un giorno una donna sui 42 anni sposata, dopo aver fatto del sano sesso, gli chiesi perché tradisci tuo marito, lei mi rispose: *amo mio marito *ma quando un'anno fa presi una sbandata per un tizio *ci sono andata a letto *ci siamo frequentati per un paio di settimane da quel momento *non riesco più a farlo con mio marito *adesso per *soddisfare le mie voglie *quando arrivo all'estremo del desiderio e mi capita l'occasione con adesso con te lo faccio.
> lei pensava di saper gestire la cosa ma come tante le e' sfuggita di mano.


Ecco,questo per me è il massimo del controsenso...uno schifo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì ma lei ha abboccato, infatti non si è ritratta sdegnata... ma incuriosita è andata per vedere 'sto bungalow. Ed è comprensibile, perchè proprio la mossa di sovvertire la normalità per una persona, di proporle qualcosa che è radicalmente fuori dai suoi schemi, che la può incuriosire al punto di tentarla di accettare. Mica tutti sono dei corteggiatori come Lotharone.


Ma perchè parlate di abboccare?
Non è che lui ha fatto l'amico e con una scusa la voleva portare in un bungalow
Davvero me lo spiegate perchè non ci arrivo


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

Percaso ha detto:


> su questo potresti ricrederti,tutte le Donne che conosco che si sono separate erano della tua stessa idea, ma quando poi hanno trovato il tipo che non le faceva piu ragionare,si sono concesse in maniera moolto diversa che con i loro mariti


Un giorno una donna sui 42 anni sposata, dopo aver fatto del sano sesso, gli chiesi perché tradisci tuo marito, lei mi rispose: amo mio marito ma quando un'anno fa presi una sbandata per un tizio ci sono andata a letto ci siamo frequentati per un paio di settimane da quel momento non riesco più a farlo con mio marito adesso per soddisfare le mie voglie quando arrivo all'estremo del desiderio e mi capita l'occasione con adesso con te lo faccio.
lei pensava di saper gestire la cosa ma come tante le e' sfuggita di mano.[/QUOTE]


vabè ma qua non siamo centrate nel senso.... voglio dire...
1) tradimento perchè hai voglia di "divertirti" ami tuo marito non gli fai mancare niente etc. etc. (comprensibile, opinabile quanto volete ma capita e ha un senso)
2) tradimento per sbandata/innamoramento (comprensibile e ha un senso) 
qua ci sono dei problemi... e allora che fa scusa? qualsiasi essere di sesso maschile va bene tranne suo marito?.... mi viene da pensare che sia solo un pò z.....oletta... non ha senso! ...e meno male che ama suo marito!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì ma lei ha abboccato, infatti non si è ritratta sdegnata... ma incuriosita è andata per vedere 'sto bungalow. Ed è comprensibile, perchè proprio la mossa di sovvertire la normalità per una persona, di proporle qualcosa che è radicalmente fuori dai suoi schemi, che la può incuriosire al punto di tentarla di accettare. Mica tutti sono dei corteggiatori come Lotharone.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sbri...ma e'un tipo demente totale lui,e torda lei...se ho ben capito,abitano a 300 mt l'uno dall'altro.e il camping dove lui lavora e li'.In pratica avrebbero scopato,a 1 km dalle rispettive abitazioni..ti pare normale??No.Poi le donne in genere,solo al nominare certe''robe''diventano iene.Io ho appena rischiato 2 di picche,perche'in una email, la tipa ha letto tra le righe quello che non avevo scritto,e neanche pensato cara mia.Cioe'il richiamo al sesso,subito e maledetto.Fa un po'te...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè parlate di abboccare?
> Non è che lui ha fatto l'amico e con una scusa la voleva portare in un bungalow
> Davvero me lo spiegate perchè non ci arrivo


La mia impressione è che lui sia piuttosto scafato, lei... meno, diciamo.
Per come si è mosso, con tutto il giochino di sconvolgerla, riuscendoci, fino alla proposta del bungalow.

Se devo dirla tutta, penso che ci sia un bungalow sempre vuoto anche in piena stagione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sì ma lei ha abboccato, infatti non si è ritratta sdegnata... ma incuriosita è andata per vedere 'sto bungalow. Ed è comprensibile, perchè proprio la mossa di sovvertire la normalità per una persona, di proporle qualcosa che è radicalmente fuori dai suoi schemi, che la può incuriosire al punto di tentarla di accettare. Mica tutti sono dei corteggiatori come Lotharone.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La mia impressione è che lui sia piuttosto scafato, lei... meno, diciamo.
> Per come si è mosso, con tutto il giochino di sconvolgerla, riuscendoci, fino alla proposta del bungalow.
> 
> Se devo dirla tutta, penso che ci sia un bungalow sempre vuoto anche in piena stagione.


Ok
Facciamo anche che sia così. Il fatto che fosse scafato forse è proprio la cosa che lìha affascinata
Lei cosa voleva da lui?
qui non stiamo parlando di una donna innamorata e di un uomo che fa l'innamorato le propone amore eterno solo per portarsela a letto
Il loro rapporto era fondato sull'attrazione. Attrazione=sesso
Non mi sembra si sia comportato da stronzo. Forse ha cercato di schiacciare i tasti giusti per convincerla proprio perchè lei era restia.
Lei non si è tirata indietro
Quale altro uomo avrebbe agito diversamente desiderandola?
Nel momento in cui lei ha detto no non mi sembra che lui l'abbia inseguita o perseguitata.


----------



## devastata (28 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oppure è solo alle prime armi con una come Lolapal


L'ho pensato subito, chissà con quante ha concluso incontri sporadici o unici, senza implicazioni, mentre con Lolapal c'era l'incognita di poter  diventare il primo amante di una donna che ha avuto un unico uomo e il rischio di conseguenze date anche dalla vicinanza di abitazione. Avendo molte opportunità meglio non rischiare. Sarò prevenuta, ma la professione di bagnino mi farebbe alzare le antenne. Vivendo 4 mesi all'anno sul mare e due vicine di casa molto aperte, e molto belle, potrei raccontarne molte di storie mordi e fuggi con i bagnini di turno.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sì ma lei ha abboccato, infatti non si è ritratta sdegnata... ma incuriosita è andata per vedere 'sto bungalow. Ed è comprensibile, perchè proprio la mossa di sovvertire la normalità per una persona, di proporle qualcosa che è radicalmente fuori dai suoi schemi, che la può incuriosire al punto di tentarla di accettare. Mica tutti sono dei corteggiatori come Lotharone.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > epperò la tecnica ha funzionato, micione. Lei mica gli ha dato il due di picche... ma è andata a vedere il bungalow. Prendi in considerazione la cosa.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a proposito di torde....sapete che avete l'aviaria voi in emilia romagna?occhio ai volatili
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok
> Facciamo anche che sia così. Il fatto che fosse scafato forse è proprio la cosa che lìha affascinata
> Lei cosa voleva da lui?
> qui non stiamo parlando di una donna innamorata e di un uomo che fa l'innamorato le propone amore eterno solo per portarsela a letto
> ...


non ho mica detto che lei sia una vittima o che lui sia un mostro. Solo mi è parso di capire che lei abbia recepito la cosa come un'attrazione fatale tra due persone che avevano lo stesso stato d'animo e la stessa inconsapevolezza di quello che sarebbe diventata la loro conoscenza... e secondo me non è così. E credo pure che lei, dovesse entrare nel bungalow per poi scoprire di essere una delle tante alle quali viene concesso l'onore... ci rimarrebbe piuttosto male. Perchè le SUE aspettative e il SUO immaginario sono diversi da quelli di lui. Non so come spiegarmi... lei ha forse una visione più... romantica della cosa? Non ha scritto che lui le configurava anche progetti assurdi per loro due?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma non e'andata cosi'credo...deve essere piu'o meno unica spiaggia di paese,lei ci passa per forza se vuole andare al mare.Il fagiano,vedendo la torda,le ha solo detto''se avessi saputo del tuo arrivo,avrei preso un bungalow''.Me la ricordo bene,perche'l'ho letta,in pace,una sera a casa.Credo....
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho mica detto che lei sia una vittima o che lui sia un mostro. Solo mi è parso di capire che lei abbia recepito la cosa come un'attrazione fatale tra due persone che avevano lo stesso stato d'animo e la stessa inconsapevolezza di quello che sarebbe diventata la loro conoscenza... e secondo me non è così. E credo pure che lei, dovesse entrare nel bungalow per poi scoprire di essere una delle tante alle quali viene concesso l'onore... ci rimarrebbe piuttosto male. Perchè le SUE aspettative e il SUO immaginario sono diversi da quelli di lui. Non so come spiegarmi... lei ha forse una visione più... romantica della cosa? Non ha scritto che lui le configurava *anche progetti assurdi* per loro due?


Li ho interpretati non certo progetti di vita comune ma forse mi sono sbagliata
Lo so che non l'hai descrittto come un mostro
Mi è sembrato che i termini della loro relazione fosse chiara a entrambi, magari non ho capito
Ripeto nell'atteggiamento di lui ci ho visto un uomo attratto da una donna che ci prova. Non mi sono posta il problema se per lui fosse l'unica o una delle tante non essendo un rapporto destinato ad evolvere in niente più di quello


----------



## lothar57 (28 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > "Non credo che riuscirò a descrivere bene la situazione: un mese prima della chiusura della scuola, *lui mi dice che se lo vado a trovare dove lavora (campeggio estivo), prende un bungalow*; io cado dalle nuvole e gli chiedo perché; lui, molto serio, mi chiede se veramente me lo deve spiegare a cosa serve il bungaow; io gli dico che, per l'ennesima volta, lui non rispetta i patti (di non parlare di sesso tra noi); lui risponde che non era d'accordo con questi patti. Poi, lui per il lavoro non è più venuto a prendere il figlio, l'ultimo mese.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> roba del ferrarese,che per noi e'veneto,e della romagna.altra regione,pure quella.


occhio che se quotate lothar vi esce roba strana....sarà un boicottaggio veneto, ops ferrarese:singleeye:


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

*non è facile...*

...starvi dietro!!!

Citare tutti sarebbe titanico, quindi provo a rispondere a braccio.

Non ho mai detto che ci sono capitata per caso dove lavora l'altro. Ci sono andata di proposito perché nel mese e mezzo che è passato dalla proposta del bungalow a quella mattina che sono andata a cercarlo, nella mia testa è successo un casino!

Per quanto riguarda il nostro rapporto durante l'anno scolastico, cerco di mettere un po' d'ordine: abbiamo iniziato con il salutarci da lontano e guardarci; con la scusa dell'accendino (io avevo la sigaretta in bocca e cercavo l'accendino nella borsa, lui si è avvicinato per farmi accendere), abbiamo iniziato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; lentamente, diciamo fino alle vacanze di Natale, abbiamo anticipato sempre di più l'orario di arrivo al parcheggio dietro la scuola, lo abbiamo fatto entrambi, in realtà, sembrava una sorta di gara per vedere chi arrivava prima, ma di solito lui era lì quando io arrivavo, parcheggiato in modo da avere piena visuale del parcheggio (ma questo l'ho notato poi); al rientro dalle vacanze, il primo giorno, ci siamo ritrovati tutti e due mezz'ora prima della campanella e da quel momento fino a che io non gli ho detto che volevo rallentare, abbiamo parlato e discusso e litigato e riso; ma non ci siamo mai sfiorati (a parte l'episodio della bicicletta), ci siamo sempre incontrati alla luce del sole, davanti a tutti. Sicuramente, ci siamo guardati e abbiamo sorriso e ci siamo presi in giro e tutte quelle cose che di solito si fanno quando si flirta (lo so perché, come ho già detto, mi è capitato che altri hanno flirtato con me); abbiamo parlato delle nostre vite, dei nostri problemi, dei dubbi sull'educazione dei figli, di politica (periodo elettorale).

Poi, sono successe due cose: un giorno mi ha detto che rischiava di dire il mio nome mentre faceva sesso con la moglie, la mia reazione è stata "non ti azzardare!"; giorni dopo, era di cattivo umore, mi ha detto che se non era per quella mezzora che passava con me, la sua vita faceva schifo (naturalmente non l'ho preso proprio alla lettera, era un modo di dirmi che mi incontrava volentieri, credo).
Come dicevo, io sono un po' lenta a elaborare, soprattutto cose che non consoco bene e, per farla breve, ho capito che quest'uomo mi piaceva e non solo a livello intellettuale, non come mi è sempre successo con gli amici che ho, e ho deciso che dovevo mettere le carte in tavola e staccarmi. Quindi, decido di dirgli le cose come stanno.

Quando arrivo al parcheggio, lui capisce subito che sono tesa e si offre di farmi da sacco e picchiarlo per sfogarmi (una cosa che era venuta fuori altre volte), invitandomi ad "appartarmi" così da non farmi vedere che lo picchio. L'ho guardato storto e sono rimasta ben ferma davanti alla macchina. Gli ho detto che ero attratta da lui ma che non volevo succedesse nulla e che non sarei più andata mezz'ora prima, perché lui mi turbava e non sapevo come fare. Lui era d'accordo, a parole, che tra noi non doveva succedere niente, ma si dichiarava felice che io ero attratta da lui perché anche lui era attratto da me (ora mi viene in mente che pochi giorni prima mi aveva chiesto se gli volevo un po' di bene e io gli ho risposto che non doveva esagerare, che al massimo mi stava simpatico).

Poteva finire lì, invece lui ha continuato ad aspettarmi al parcheggio per poter fare comunque la strada insieme fino al cancello. Parcheggiato in mezzo, stava seduto in macchina e io, qualsiasi strada prendevo, lo vedevo per forza e quindi non potevo non salutarlo (per educazione, per salvare la faccia davanti alle persone che fino a pochi giorni prima ci avevano visti chiacchierare tranquilli) e allora lui scendeva e facevamo la strada insieme. E quei minuti erano belli e tremendi allo stesso tempo: una volta mi ha chiamata il mio ex collega e lui mi ha detto che era geloso perché conoscevo altri uomini; altre volte, battute su noi due a letto insieme, a fare la doccia insieme, il bagno al mare insieme, ecc.; io gli dicevo: basta, siamo amici, niente più battute di sesso, parliamo di politica; lui: non credo nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna...

Il resto è il bungalow, progetto concreto, diceva qualcuno, forse lo era... forse no...
Non so dire se è un rimorchiatore seriale che si è poi reso conto di aver trovato l'inespertona di quarant'anni (e passa) e si è divertito alle mie spalle; non so dire se scherzava e non credeva che alla fine io lo prendessi sul serio, nel senso che si appoggiava alla mia "apparente" risolutezza a non tradire mio marito; non so dire se era serio e poi si è ricreduto perché è passato troppo tempo tra la proposta e il mio agire... qualsiasi fosse il punto, io credo che lui non doveva venire a cercami due mesi dopo quell'incontro che a me era stato comunque risolutivo (e umiliante).

Farfalla dice che ora è facile essere razionali e determinati perché non ce l'ho davanti e non so come reagirò. Questo lo so bene ed è per questo che ne ho voluto parlare con la persona che meglio mi conosce al mondo e della quale mi fido più di ogni altro al mondo: il mio compagno di sempre.

Ed è per questo che mi sono imbattuta anche in questo forum...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...starvi dietro!!!
> 
> Citare tutti sarebbe titanico, quindi provo a rispondere a braccio.
> 
> ...


Quindi dopo questo racconto non capisco lo shoc del bungalow. Non da parte tua ma di utentu del forum. Era l'unico modo per stare soli. 
Io dopo un anno così non mi sono scioccata wuando mi ha detto che secondo lui era il momento di appartarci un po visto che in tutte le altre occasioni eravamo sempre insieme a gente che ci conosceva, proprio come voi.


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi dopo questo racconto non capisco lo shoc del bungalow. Non da parte tua ma di utentu del forum. Era l'unico modo per stare soli.
> Io dopo un anno così non mi sono scioccata wuando mi ha detto che secondo lui era il momento di appartarci un po visto che in tutte le altre occasioni eravamo sempre insieme a gente che ci conosceva, proprio come voi.


Sì, infatti io non ero scioccata, ma lusingata...  Lo devo ammettere, altrimenti mi nascondo dietro un dito...

Un'altra cosa: la nostra è una piccola città, ma non così piccola che ci s'incontra per forza. Noi abitiamo a 300mt di distanza, stesso quartiere, infatti i ns figli vanno alla stessa scuola elementare, però lui lavora sul litorale sud, poco fuori città, io vado al mare sul litorale nord. Bisogna attraversare tutta la città per arrivare da un posto all'altro...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...starvi dietro!!!
> 
> Citare tutti sarebbe titanico, quindi provo a rispondere a braccio.
> 
> ...



è proprio quella cosa lì
hai fatto bene a parlarne con tuo marito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2013)

> Poi, sono successe due cose: *un giorno mi ha detto che rischiava di dire il mio nome mentre faceva sesso con la moglie*


:unhappy:



> giorni dopo, era di cattivo umore, mi ha detto che se non era per quella mezzora che passava con me, la sua vita faceva schifo (naturalmente non l'ho preso proprio alla lettera, era un modo di dirmi che mi incontrava volentieri, credo).



:unhappy::unhappy:




> ; io gli dicevo: basta, siamo amici, niente più battute di sesso, parliamo di politica; lui: non credo nell'amicizia tra uomo e donna...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, infatti io non ero scioccata, ma lusingata...  Lo devo ammettere, altrimenti mi nascondo dietro un dito...
> 
> Un'altra cosa: la nostra è una piccola città, ma non così piccola che ci s'incontra per forza. Noi abitiamo a 300mt di distanza, stesso quartiere, infatti i ns figli vanno alla stessa scuola elementare, però lui lavora sul litorale sud, poco fuori città, io vado al mare sul litorale nord. Bisogna attraversare tutta la città per arrivare da un posto all'altro...


----------



## Horny (28 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vedi, conte, credo, per quanto riguarda quello che provo e che ho provato in questa situazione, che sia stato oltre la questione del tradire e del non tradire. O meglio, del tradire o non tradire andando a letto con un altro (per quanto potessi fisicamente desiderarlo). Il punto era (ed è) che avrei tradito la mia vita stessa, avrei messo a repentaglio tutto quanto ho faticosamente costruito per un capriccio, per qualcosa che era (ed è, purtroppo) a fior di pelle, superficiale. Sono stata fortunata, perché, nel momento in cui ho abbassato la guardia, le circostanze hanno giocato a mio favore e ora sono semplicemente più consapevole e *so che potrò parlarne con mio marito se dovessi sentirmi di nuovo in quel modo* per quella specie di bagnino (che poi tanto specie non è, visto che è quello il suo lavoro :mrgreen.
> Non nascondo che è una eventualità, sono sempre spaventata al doverlo incontrare di nuovo...
> 
> E poi, ora c'è anche questo posto, con tante persone diverse con le quali confrontarmi.


è questo che ho pensato, le prime volte che ti ho letta.


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Si, non hai torto, adesso ricordo l'evoluzione delle cose.
> 
> Però, sinceramente, alla fine flirtavate entrambi. Lui il cui obiettivo era il sesso, tu con il tuo bisogno di coinvolgimento emotivo. Tanto che hai ipotizzato una sorta di importante amicizia fondata sull'empatia. Entrambi volevate dall'altro qualcosa di più.
> 
> PS: non sono polemico o critico, mi piace semplicemente ragionare e il tuo caso mi ispira molto


Sì, flirtavamo entrambi: qual era il suo obiettivo non lo so; il mio, con il senno di poi, posso dire che era quello di cercare conferme. E non so neanche cosa voleva (vuole) lui da me, gliel'ho anche chiesto direttamente, ma lui ha detto "niente!". Io, credo, mi sarei accontentata di un'amicizia, tranne nel momento in cui ho svalvolato...

Non penso che tu sia polemico, anzi, sei uno dei più lucidi rispetto alla mia situazione, riesci a cogliere delle cose e a farmi riflettere, un po' come farfalla...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui sta giocando con te al gioco della seduzione e della conquista.
> Piace molto agli uomini soprattutto come distrazione.
> Penso che se tu gli manderai altri segnali lui si impegnerà per saltare quel confine, sempre che non abbia il dubbio di un tuo possibile coinvolgimento (in questo caso cambierà anche percorso di strada per non vederti o ti ignorerà palesemente).
> Non metto in dubbio che anche lui sia combattuto, ma farà presto a "rinsavirsi" tentando nuovamente di avere un'avventura con te.
> Perché per un uomo, molto più che per una donna, il detto "ogni lasciata è persa"  è sacro!


Sto lavorando per evitare di lanciargli nessun ulteriore segnale...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, flirtavamo entrambi: qual era il suo obiettivo non lo so; il mio, con il senno di poi, posso dire che era quello di cercare conferme. E non so neanche cosa voleva (vuole) lui da me, gliel'ho anche chiesto direttamente, ma lui ha detto "niente!". Io, credo, mi sarei accontentata di un'amicizia, tranne nel momento in cui ho svalvolato...
> 
> Non penso che tu sia polemico, anzi, sei uno dei più lucidi rispetto alla mia situazione, riesci a cogliere delle cose e a farmi riflettere, un po' come farfalla...


Buongiorno Lola.l'animo umano alle volte e'strambo....io mi ritrovo in simile situazione,pur avendo famiglia perfetta,e moglie alla quale sono legatissimo,mi guardo''intorno''.Non so dirti il perche',ma lo faccio ormai come se avere un'amante,fosse una cosa normalissima.Sta attenta a non fare la stessa mia fine...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa parte è molto significativa. Succede che si attuino comportamenti seduttivi senza averne il controllo razionale. Basta poco: uno sguardo diretto un po' prolungato, un movimento involontario che fa scostare i capelli o il sistemare una spallina. Noi possiamo non esserne consapevoli ma il messaggio arriva.
> Avevi bisogno di qualche conferma. Ne abbiamo bisogno tutti.
> Bisogna anche sapere di poter avere altre scelte per scegliere e rinnovare la scelta fatta. In questo senso si spiega meglio la reazione di tuo marito, che pare sorprendente a Farfalla, ha capito di essere sempre il prescelto.


Hai ragione: mio marito sarà sempre il prescelto e io sarò sempre la sua prescelta.
E' quello che ci stiamo dicendo in questi giorni. Ma non è che ce lo stiamo ripetendo per convincerci, lo stiamo constatando in questi giorni, un po' faticosi, a dire il vero...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Detta cosi è sbagliato. Volevo dire ragiona giusto. Che poi gli istinti siano un altro paio di maniche è un discorso che abbisogna di trattato a parte.


Non so se ragiono giusto, sicuro è che ragiono troppo: sempre tutti a dirmi che analizzo troppo, anche la psico, ma è l'unico modo che ho sempre avuto per non farmi sopraffare...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lola.l'animo umano alle volte e'strambo....io mi ritrovo in simile situazione,pur avendo famiglia perfetta,e moglie alla quale sono legatissimo,mi guardo''intorno''.Non so dirti il perche',ma lo faccio ormai come se avere un'amante,fosse una cosa normalissima.Sta attenta a non fare la stessa mia fine...


Buongiorno a te, Lothar! Cos'è che leggi in me che ti fa pensare che farei la tua stessa fine?


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> maq non devi averne paura
> Devi solo ascoltarti e capire


Farfalla, che cosa devo capire? Non è una domanda polemica. Solo che mi sembra di non fare altro da mesi a questa parte, ascoltarmi e capirmi, ma non ci sto capendo niente: se do retta al mio istinto, sto male; se do retta alla mia razionalità, sto male...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo do io un deterrente.
> Tu hai lasciato passare troppo tempo... lui nel frattempo si è dato da fare e nel bungalow aveva un'altra ad aspettarlo, quindi ti ha declinato la supercazzola della rinuncia per motivi superiori.
> Ma adesso SA che nel bungalow riesce a portarti e ti è venuto a cercare.
> Accetto scommesse.


La tua è una lettura a cui io non sarei riuscita a pensare. Vedremo a settembre se ci hai preso.
E sai una cosa? Spero di sì e per due motivi: lo inquadrerei definitivamente e quindi sarei in grado di gestirlo; se dovessi cedere, non avrei scuse...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te, Lothar! Cos'è che leggi in me che ti fa pensare che farei la tua stessa fine?


La cosa ti solletica troppo,non riesci a non pensarci.vorresti..ma hai paura.Ho amica come te...

Sbaglio?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Farfalla, che cosa devo capire? Non è una domanda polemica. Solo che mi sembra di non fare altro da mesi a questa parte, ascoltarmi e capirmi, ma non ci sto capendo niente: se do retta al mio istinto, sto male; se do retta alla mia razionalità, sto male...


Capire perchè istinto e ragione non vanno d'accordo e ascoltare quali siano i tuoi bisogni.  In effetti mi sembra che lo stai facendo...continua


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è proprio quella cosa lì
> hai fatto bene a parlarne con tuo marito


sorprendente come io e te alle volte...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La cosa ti solletica troppo,non riesci a non pensarci.vorresti..ma hai paura.Ho amica come te...
> 
> Sbaglio?


No, non sbagli, ma dimentichi che, al tuo contrario, ne ho parlato con mio marito e sto cercando, nel mio rapporto con lui, di trovare una soluzione, sto cercando di non cedere, neanche alle fantasie...
Se è sbagliato non lo so: è sbagliato stare male per sforzarsi di non cedere agli istinti? Ma non è altrettanto sbagliato cedere?
Certo dipende dai punti di vista, dalla posta in gioco, da quanto uno è disposto a rischiare, dal metter le cose su una bilancia, ecc...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capire perchè istinto e ragione non vanno d'accordo e ascoltare quali siano i tuoi bisogni.  In effetti mi sembra che lo stai facendo...continua


Per il momento, mi sto rispondendo picche... 

E mio marito mi ha detto: "Non fasciamoci la testa prima di rompercela."

Intanto, gli ho comprato un costume boxer rosso e una maglietta rossa senza maniche con su scritto "salvataggio"... :carneval:


----------



## zanna (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Per il momento, mi sto rispondendo picche...
> 
> E mio marito mi ha detto: "*Non fasciamoci la testa prima di rompercela*."
> 
> Intanto, gli ho comprato un costume boxer rosso e una maglietta rossa senza maniche con su scritto "*salvataggio*"... :carneval:


Per il primo neretto: cos'altro poteva mai dire?
Per il secondo neretto salvataggio = bagnino ..... per carità una nota di ironia ci può stare ma .....

Occhio ragazza mia .....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, non sbagli, ma dimentichi che, al tuo contrario, ne ho parlato con mio marito e sto cercando, nel mio rapporto con lui, di trovare una soluzione, sto cercando di non cedere, neanche alle fantasie...
> Se è sbagliato non lo so: è sbagliato stare male per sforzarsi di non cedere agli istinti? Ma non è altrettanto sbagliato cedere?
> Certo dipende dai punti di vista, dalla posta in gioco, da quanto uno è disposto a rischiare, dal metter le cose su una bilancia, ecc...


Diciamo che hai assecondato il giochetto per un bel po' di mesi in un crescendo e che anche il porre limiti era un modo per continuarlo esplicitando l'attrazione e riaccenderla. 
Hai capito di te che ti piacciono approcci espliciti e il percepire l'attrazione che permane oltre i primi approcci anche se respinti. 
Il fatto è che li hai respinti abbastanza debolmente, come ho già detto, perché il gioco ti piace. Probabilmente hai dedotto da questo qualcosa che può essere molto diverso dalla realtà. Lui può ben averti dedicato tutto quel tempo non in esclusiva: le giornate sono lunghe . Se ridimensioni lui, le sue attenzioni e le tue reazioni capirai che non solo capita spesso di trovare uomini disponibili ma anche disposti a investire tempo nella conquista perché per tutti il corteggiamento e il flirtare è la parte migliore.
Mi raccontava un'amica che era pentita di aver avuto l'amante perché dopo tutto è diventato banale mentre prima era eccitantissimo e rivitalizzante.


----------



## ilnikko (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, non sbagli, ma dimentichi che, al tuo contrario, ne ho parlato con mio marito e sto cercando, nel mio rapporto con lui, di trovare una soluzione, *sto cercando di non cedere, neanche alle fantasie*...
> Se è sbagliato non lo so: è sbagliato *stare male per sforzarsi di non cedere agli istinti*? Ma non è altrettanto sbagliato cedere?
> Certo dipende dai punti di vista, dalla posta in gioco, da quanto uno è disposto a rischiare, dal metter le cose su una bilancia, ecc...


Occhio che rischi di innescare una spirale,un loop....poi la mente va' sempre la e ci va' da sola,piu' ti sforzi di non pensarci e piu' ci pensi. Piuttosto io (IO) mi chiederei cos'è che scatena quell'istinto che senti,ma leggo che l'argomento è stato ampiamente sviluppato,quindi qualche risposta te la sarai data.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.
> Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.
> La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.
> Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.
> ...


Se non foste due palesissimi svantaggiati ti consiglierei di torglierti lo sfizio, ma visto che lo siete eccome (due palesi svantaggiati) ripiego con un sempiterno: fatti i cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che hai assecondato il giochetto per un bel po' di mesi in un crescendo e che anche il porre limiti era un modo per continuarlo esplicitando l'attrazione e riaccenderla.
> Hai capito di te che ti piacciono approcci espliciti e il percepire l'attrazione che permane oltre i primi approcci anche se respinti.
> Il fatto è che li hai respinti abbastanza debolmente, come ho già detto, perché il gioco ti piace. Probabilmente hai dedotto da questo qualcosa che può essere molto diverso dalla realtà. *Lui può ben averti dedicato tutto quel tempo non in esclusiva: le giornate sono lunghe . Se ridimensioni lui,* le sue attenzioni e le tue reazioni capirai che non solo capita spesso di trovare uomini disponibili ma anche disposti a investire tempo nella conquista perché per tutti il corteggiamento e il flirtare è la parte migliore.
> Mi raccontava un'amica che era pentita di aver avuto l'amante perché dopo tutto è diventato banale mentre prima era eccitantissimo e rivitalizzante.



E quindi? Anche se non fossero esclusive? In che senso ridimensionare. A me sembra che lei abbia dato la giusta collocazione a lui. 
Io non capisco perchè parlate di quest'uomo come se dovesse in futuro sostituire suo marito
Io credo che nessuno dei due abbia pensato al loro rapporto in questi termini
nessuno ha parlato di amore, figuriamoci di esclusività.
Lorelai deve solo capire se sente la necessità di tutto questo per se stessa oppure se tutto questo alla fine non è così importante per la sua vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che hai assecondato il giochetto per un bel po' di mesi in un crescendo e che anche il porre limiti era un modo per continuarlo esplicitando l'attrazione e riaccenderla.
> Hai capito di te che ti piacciono approcci espliciti e il percepire l'attrazione che permane oltre i primi approcci anche se respinti.
> Il fatto è che li hai respinti abbastanza debolmente, come ho già detto, perché il gioco ti piace. Probabilmente hai dedotto da questo qualcosa che può essere molto diverso dalla realtà. Lui può ben averti dedicato tutto quel tempo non in esclusiva: le giornate sono lunghe . Se ridimensioni lui, le sue attenzioni e le tue reazioni capirai che non solo capita spesso di trovare uomini disponibili ma anche disposti a investire tempo nella conquista* perché per tutti il corteggiamento e il flirtare è la parte migliore.*
> Mi raccontava un'amica che era pentita di aver avuto l'amante perché dopo tutto è diventato banale mentre prima era eccitantissimo e rivitalizzante.



smentisco

è la parte migliore per chi ama i giochetti scemi


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, non sbagli, ma dimentichi che, al tuo contrario, ne ho parlato con mio marito e sto cercando, nel mio rapporto con lui, di trovare una soluzione, sto cercando di non cedere, neanche alle fantasie...
> Se è sbagliato non lo so: è sbagliato stare male per sforzarsi di non cedere agli istinti? Ma non è altrettanto sbagliato cedere?
> Certo dipende dai punti di vista, dalla posta in gioco, da quanto uno è disposto a rischiare, dal metter le cose su una bilancia, ecc...


Non posso parlarne con mia moglie,anche perche'le mie non sono storie virtuali.,e'troppo tardi.
Io non rischio nulla,impossibile sgamarmi. Tu moltissimo.
Non so come funzioni al tuo paese.al mio si....una roba simile dopo 5 minuti la sanno tutti
Infatti io qua'faccio il prete..anche se mormorano lo stesscio..............


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> smentisco
> 
> è la parte migliore per chi ama i giochetti scemi



Ciao bella,

bene, lezione Nr. 1 ... :rotfl::mrgreen: 

perché giochetti scemi? a cosa ti riferisci?
cioè, ci si parla ... ci si impara a conoscere. 
e poi ... si vede ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sorprendente come io e te alle volte...



ciao sbriciolata e bentornata 

ti dirò che non io mi sorprendo molto di questo
abbiamo pochi anni di differenza, marito, figli, studi ed esperienze simili alle spalle

magari tu non hai tradito, io non sono stata tradita però arrivate a una certa età le persone con un minimo di senso critico vivono, colgono e analizzano il mondo in modo per l'appunto......critico.
comprendono i punti di vista diversi. arrivano a conclusioni simili. sanno cosa è giusto e cosa non lo è. scelgono cosa è giusto per loro. a volte cercano di scegliere cosa è giusto per gli altri e a volte lo ignorano volutamente.

scusa, ho agganciato una riflessione approfittando del tuo post


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao bella,
> 
> bene, lezione Nr. 1 ... :rotfl::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



ciao sienne

scemi per me ovviamente, che detesto perdere tempo quando ci sono cose da mettere in atto cento volte più appaganti :smile:


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2013)

concordo sui giochetti scemi; certi tira e molla non mi sono mai piaciuti.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi? Anche se non fossero esclusive? In che senso ridimensionare. A me sembra che lei abbia dato la giusta collocazione a lui.
> Io non capisco perchè parlate di quest'uomo come se dovesse in futuro sostituire suo marito
> Io credo che nessuno dei due abbia pensato al loro rapporto in questi termini
> nessuno ha parlato di amore, figuriamoci di esclusività.
> Lorelai deve solo capire se sente la necessità di tutto questo per se stessa oppure se tutto questo alla fine non è così importante per la sua vita.


Beh la gratificazione deriva anche dall'essere scelta (anche se non la prescelta) se uno fa pesca a strascico perde parte del fascino e diminuisce la gratificazione. Almeno a me scadrebbe molto.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao sienne
> 
> scemi per me ovviamente, che detesto perdere tempo quando ci sono cose da mettere in atto cento volte più appaganti :smile:


C'è differenza tra i tira e molla e la seduzione. Il tizio io non lo trovo seducente (ma non l'ho visto) ma lei sì. Tu trovi più seducente l'essere diretti, decisi e sentirti un obiettivo urgente. Lei trova seducente l'idea di essere nei pensieri e un avvicinamento graduale. Tutti trovano piacevole la seduzione. La differenza sta nei tempi. Io ho uno spirito più sbrigativo, se voglio, ben per questo tendo a concludere o stroncare in fretta. Magari anche lei (in passato ha stroncato subito) ed è rimasta sorpresa da questo coinvolgimento. Ci sono persone che coinvolgono in modi e tempi inaspettati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è differenza tra i tira e molla e la seduzione. Il tizio io non lo trovo seducente (ma non l'ho visto) ma lei sì. Tu trovi più seducente l'essere diretti, decisi e *sentirti un obiettivo urgente*. Lei trova seducente l'idea di essere nei pensieri e un avvicinamento graduale. Tutti trovano piacevole la seduzione. La differenza sta nei tempi.* Io ho uno spirito più sbrigativo, se voglio, ben per questo tendo a concludere o stroncare in fretta.* Magari anche lei (in passato ha stroncato subito) ed è rimasta sorpresa da questo coinvolgimento. Ci sono persone che coinvolgono in modi e tempi inaspettati.



sono d'accordo
sul neretto: anch'io
sul rosso: sentirmi e avere un obiettivo urgente


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh la gratificazione deriva anche dall'essere scelta (anche se non la prescelta) se uno fa pesca a strascico perde parte del fascino e diminuisce la gratificazione. Almeno a me scadrebbe molto.



Questo vale nel momento in cui progetti con quest'uomo un futuro
Nel momento in cui erano loro poco ti cambia di cosa faccia nel resto del suo tempo
Poi dipende da come evolve la cosa
Probabilmente sbaglio io quando credo che in un rapporto non ufficiale una debba valutare solo il tempo e le attenzione che le vengono dedicate. Il resto appartengono all'altra persona e le usi come meglio creda.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è differenza tra i tira e molla e la seduzione. Il tizio io non lo trovo seducente (ma non l'ho visto) ma lei sì. Tu trovi più seducente l'essere diretti, decisi e sentirti un obiettivo urgente. Lei trova seducente l'idea di essere nei pensieri e un avvicinamento graduale. Tutti trovano piacevole la seduzione. La differenza sta nei tempi. Io ho uno spirito più sbrigativo, se voglio, ben per questo tendo a concludere o stroncare in fretta. Magari anche lei (in passato ha stroncato subito) ed è rimasta sorpresa da questo coinvolgimento. Ci sono persone che coinvolgono in modi e tempi inaspettati.


Quoto


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh la gratificazione deriva anche dall'*essere scelta* (anche se non la prescelta) se uno fa pesca a strascico perde parte del fascino e diminuisce la gratificazione. Almeno a me scadrebbe molto.





farfalla ha detto:


> Questo vale nel momento in cui progetti con quest'uomo un futuro
> *Nel momento in cui erano loro poco ti cambia di cosa faccia nel resto del suo tempo
> *Poi dipende da come evolve la cosa
> Probabilmente sbaglio io quando credo che in un rapporto non ufficiale una debba valutare solo il tempo e le attenzione che le vengono dedicate. Il resto appartengono all'altra persona e le usi come meglio creda.


Io penso che Brunetta abbia colto nel segno; da alcuni particolari nel racconto di Lolapal si evince che - oltre all'istintiva reazione fisica - quello che l'ha sedotta era il fatto di sentirsi attesa, ogni giorno, di sapersi nei pensieri di lui per mesi. Ha probabilmente fatto un mix dei due aspetti, per inesperienza di situazioni simili, arrivando in modo inconsapevole a convincersi che per entrambi il loro rapporto fosse qualcosa di connotato in modo unico e speciale. 
Lola non aveva la malizia di pensare esplicitamente ad una relazione extra-coniugale, e quindi a declassare romanticamente le attenzioni del bagnino. Ecco perchè tutto sommato è tesa all'idea di rivederlo: lo sa anche lei che il problema non si risolverebbe con una scopata, che tolto lo sfizio tolto il pensiero. Credo che la inquieti sapere che, sotto sotto, ci ha fatto qualche fantasia romantica, sul tipo, e che le piaceva crederlo coinvolto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao sbriciolata e bentornata
> 
> ti dirò che non io mi sorprendo molto di questo
> abbiamo pochi anni di differenza, marito, figli, studi ed esperienze simili alle spalle
> ...


Grazie, ciao


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io penso che Brunetta abbia colto nel segno; da alcuni particolari nel racconto di Lolapal si evince che - oltre all'istintiva reazione fisica - quello che l'ha sedotta era il fatto di sentirsi attesa, ogni giorno, di sapersi nei pensieri di lui per mesi. Ha probabilmente fatto un mix dei due aspetti, per inesperienza di situazioni simili, arrivando in modo inconsapevole a convincersi che per entrambi il loro rapporto fosse qualcosa di connotato in modo unico e speciale.
> Lola non aveva la malizia di pensare esplicitamente ad una relazione extra-coniugale, e quindi a declassare romanticamente le attenzioni del bagnino. Ecco perchè tutto sommato è tesa all'idea di rivederlo: lo sa anche lei che il problema non si risolverebbe con una scopata, che tolto lo sfizio tolto il pensiero. Credo che la inquieti sapere che, sotto sotto, ci ha fatto qualche fantasia romantica, sul tipo, e che le piaceva crederlo coinvolto.


Non riesco a spiegarmi probabilmente o davvero ho una visione tutta mia di questi rapporti
Ne prendo atto :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo vale nel momento in cui progetti con quest'uomo un futuro
> Nel momento in cui erano loro poco ti cambia di cosa faccia nel resto del suo tempo
> Poi dipende da come evolve la cosa
> Probabilmente sbaglio io quando credo che in un rapporto non ufficiale una debba valutare solo il tempo e le attenzione che le vengono dedicate. Il resto appartengono all'altra persona e le usi come meglio creda.


Anche se ti aspetti di essere un'amante non ti fa piacere pensare o mettere in conto che tu o chiunque altra, nel range di età e gradevolezza, sarebbe lo stesso. Non è questione di esclusività, sarebbe ridicolo con uno sposato, ma di darsi un valore e aspettarselo. Come ha esplicitato Leda, il sentirsi aspettata ogni giorno ha creato qualche emozione. Se poi lui avesse aspettato un'altra al bar e poi un'altra alla posta e un'altra per il caffè e un'altra per l'aperitivo (cose che non credo, avrà pur dovuto lavorare un po':mexican sarebbe stato meno emozionante.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io penso che Brunetta abbia colto nel segno; da alcuni particolari nel racconto di Lolapal si evince che - oltre all'istintiva reazione fisica - quello che l'ha sedotta era il fatto di sentirsi attesa, ogni giorno, di sapersi nei pensieri di lui per mesi. Ha probabilmente fatto un mix dei due aspetti, per inesperienza di situazioni simili, arrivando in modo inconsapevole a convincersi che per entrambi il loro rapporto fosse qualcosa di connotato in modo unico e speciale.
> Lola non aveva la malizia di pensare esplicitamente ad una relazione extra-coniugale, e quindi a declassare romanticamente le attenzioni del bagnino. Ecco perchè tutto sommato è tesa all'idea di rivederlo: lo sa anche lei che il problema non si risolverebbe con una scopata, che tolto lo sfizio tolto il pensiero. Credo che la inquieti sapere che, sotto sotto, ci ha fatto qualche fantasia romantica, sul tipo, e che le piaceva crederlo coinvolto.


Brava Leda,penso bingo.
anche se solo la parola..coinvolgimento...mi turba.e quante volte me la sento dire...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche se ti aspetti di essere un'amante non ti fa piacere pensare o mettere in* conto che tu o chiunque altra, nel range di età e gradevolezza, sarebbe lo stesso*. Non è questione di esclusività, sarebbe ridicolo con uno sposato, ma di darsi un valore e aspettarselo. Come ha esplicitato Leda, il sentirsi aspettata ogni giorno ha creato qualche emozione. Se poi lui avesse aspettato un'altra al bar e poi un'altra alla posta e un'altra per il caffè e un'altra per l'aperitivo (cose che non credo, avrà pur dovuto lavorare un po':mexican sarebbe stato meno emozionante.



Bè ovvio che non parlassi del Chstian De Sica de noi altri


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche se ti aspetti di essere un'amante non ti fa piacere pensare o mettere in conto che tu o chiunque altra, nel range di età e gradevolezza, sarebbe lo stesso. Non è questione di esclusività, sarebbe ridicolo con uno sposato, ma di darsi un valore e aspettarselo. Come ha esplicitato Leda, il sentirsi aspettata ogni giorno ha creato qualche emozione. *Se poi lui avesse aspettato un'altra al bar e poi un'altra alla posta e un'altra per il caffè e un'altra per l'aperitivo (cose che non credo, avrà pur dovuto lavorare un po':mexican sarebbe stato meno emozionante.*


Esatto, è quello che credo anch'io 
Però, e qui rispondo a Farfalla, non è che sei tu ad avere una visione strana delle cose: hai solo una lucidità di intenzioni e di interpretazioni che forse a Lola manca. Per ingenuità, per inesperienza, per forma mentale, non sappiamo per cosa.
Lothar mette bene l'accento sul termine coinvolgimento: fa paura perchè destabilizza e può creare confusione sui propri obiettivi, ma siamo esseri umani, abbiamo emozioni e sentimenti, e in certi giochi il rischio va sempre messo in conto.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Esatto, è quello che credo anch'io
> Però, e qui rispondo a Farfalla, non è che sei tu ad avere una visione strana delle cose: hai solo una lucidità di intenzioni e di interpretazioni che forse a Lola manca. Per ingenuità, per inesperienza, per forma mentale, non sappiamo per cosa.
> Lothar mette bene l'accento sul termine* coinvolgimento: fa paura perchè destabilizza *e può creare confusione sui propri obiettivi, *ma siamo esseri umani*, abbiamo emozioni e sentimenti, e in certi giochi il rischio va sempre messo in conto.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Esatto, è quello che credo anch'io
> *Però, e qui rispondo a Farfalla, non è che sei tu ad avere una visione strana delle cose: hai solo una lucidità di intenzioni e di interpretazioni che forse a Lola manca. Per ingenuità, per inesperienza, per forma mentale, non sappiamo per cosa*.
> Lothar mette bene l'accento sul termine coinvolgimento: fa paura perchè destabilizza e può creare confusione sui propri obiettivi, ma siamo esseri umani, abbiamo emozioni e sentimenti, e in certi giochi il rischio va sempre messo in conto.


Hai ragione ma avendo io la stessa ingenuità inesperienza e forma mentale do per scontate alcune cose. Errore mio


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma avendo io la stessa ingenuità inesperienza e forma mentale do per scontate alcune cose. Errore mio


Guarda, qui forse l'unico errore è non aver preso in considerazione che siano emerse in Lola delle curiosità o delle esigenze che lei stessa non pensava di avere (e che tu non avevi) e che la stanno mettendo in crisi. Il bagnino potrebbe essere stato solo un detonatore. Non penso che il problema sia effettivamente lui


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda, qui forse l'unico errore è non aver preso in considerazione che siano emerse in Lola delle curiosità o delle esigenze che lei stessa non pensava di avere (e che tu non avevi) e che la stanno mettendo in crisi. Il bagnino potrebbe essere stato solo un detonatore. Non penso che il problema sia effettivamente lui


quoto


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che hai assecondato il giochetto per un bel po' di mesi in un crescendo e che anche il porre limiti era un modo per continuarlo esplicitando l'attrazione e riaccenderla.
> Hai capito di te che ti piacciono approcci espliciti e il percepire l'attrazione che permane oltre i primi approcci anche se respinti.
> Il fatto è che li hai respinti abbastanza debolmente, come ho già detto, perché il gioco ti piace. Probabilmente hai dedotto da questo qualcosa che può essere molto diverso dalla realtà. Lui può ben averti dedicato tutto quel tempo non in esclusiva: le giornate sono lunghe . Se ridimensioni lui, le sue attenzioni e le tue reazioni capirai che non solo capita spesso di trovare uomini disponibili ma anche disposti a investire tempo nella conquista perché *per tutti il corteggiamento e il flirtare è la parte migliore.
> Mi raccontava un'amica che era pentita di aver avuto l'amante perché dopo tutto è diventato banale mentre prima era eccitantissimo e rivitalizzante*.


Concordo un po' su tutto. Poi finchè tutto resta un gioco, intimo ed ancora riservato per giunta, che esula da particolari responsabilità, sembra più possibile.

Non a caso i problemi sono sorti nel momento in cui si tentava di passare a vie di fatto. Sul neretto credo che non ci sia da aggiungere molto altro, per me rappresenta benissimo la realtà di certe cose.

I sentimenti vanno vissuti in piena libertà, viverli da fuggiaschi è un ripiego che non può sortire lo stesso benessere, cosa piuttosto stressante e deludente. Resta il sesso, in quest'ambito c'è chi passa facilmente al dunque senza ulteriori complicazioni.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda, qui forse l'unico errore è non aver preso in considerazione che siano emerse in Lola delle curiosità o delle esigenze che lei stessa non pensava di avere (e che tu non avevi) e che la stanno mettendo in crisi. Il bagnino potrebbe essere stato solo un detonatore. Non penso che il problema sia effettivamente lui


Quello che credo anch'io. Infatti scrissi che se non fosse stato con il bagnino, sarebbe potuto capitare col freeclimber o il maestro di sci....

C'è un punto cruciale in questa storia, ovvero "la nuova me" di cui lola parla. A tal proposito posso dire che indietro non si torna.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Quello che credo anch'io. Infatti scrissi che se non fosse stato con il bagnino, sarebbe potuto capitare col freeclimber o il maestro di sci....
> 
> *C'è un punto cruciale in questa storia, ovvero "la nuova me" di cui lola parla. A tal proposito posso dire che indietro non si torna*.


quoto e approvo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Concordo un po' su tutto. Poi finchè tutto resta un gioco, intimo ed ancora riservato per giunta, che esula da particolari responsabilità, sembra più possibile.
> 
> Non a caso i problemi sono sorti nel momento in cui si tentava di passare a vie di fatto. Sul neretto credo che non ci sia da aggiungere molto altro, per me rappresenta benissimo la realtà di certe cose.
> 
> I sentimenti vanno vissuti in piena libertà, viverli da fuggiaschi è un ripiego che non può sortire lo stesso benessere, cosa piuttosto stressante e deludente. Resta il sesso, in quest'ambito c'è chi passa facilmente al dunque senza ulteriori complicazioni.


Non è sempre così


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Guarda, qui forse l'unico errore è non aver preso in considerazione che siano emerse in Lola delle curiosità o delle esigenze che lei stessa non pensava di avere (e che tu non avevi) e che la stanno mettendo in crisi. Il bagnino potrebbe essere stato solo un detonatore. Non penso che il problema sia effettivamente lui


Io invece penso che il problema sia lui. Una mia amica veniva conquistata dalle mani, io da certi sguardi o sorrisi e sono cose che non si incontrano spesso. Poi c'è l'aspetto intellettuale e seduttivo. Per alcune e alcuni non è frequente incrociare il giusto mix e senza quel mix non provano coinvolgimento erotico. Penso che sia questo che è successo a Lola.


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Quello che credo anch'io. Infatti scrissi che se non fosse stato con il bagnino, sarebbe potuto capitare col freeclimber o il maestro di sci....
> 
> C'è un punto cruciale in questa storia, ovvero *"la nuova me"* di cui lola parla. *A tal proposito posso dire che indietro non si torna*.


Temo che se ne renda conto, e comprensibilmente ne è spaventata.
Il tentativo di ritornare a vedersi come prima, anche rispetto a suo marito, non sta riuscendo così bene... l'inquietudine traspare. A questo punto, si può solo andare avanti.
Non con il bagnino, eh


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Temo che se ne renda conto, e comprensibilmente ne è spaventata.
> Il tentativo di ritornare a vedersi come prima, anche rispetto a suo marito, non sta riuscendo così bene... l'inquietudine traspare. A questo punto, si può solo andare avanti.
> Non con il bagnino, eh



Oh si!


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece penso che il problema sia lui. Una mia amica veniva conquistata dalle mani, io da certi sguardi o sorrisi e sono cose che non si incontrano spesso. Poi c'è l'aspetto intellettuale e seduttivo. *Per alcune e alcuni non è frequente incrociare il giusto mix e senza quel mix non provano coinvolgimento erotico. Penso che sia questo che è successo a Lola*.



Lo penso anch'io, ma non è in contraddizione con quel che dicevo poco fa: credo infatti che per Lola sia difficile 'integrare' nella visione che aveva di sè precedentemente questa nuova donna che non pensava di essere, cioè sensibile al giusto mix (che, per raro che sia, ha scoperto che anche per lei esiste) al punto tale che ha quasi rischiato di tradire un compagno di cui è innamorata da una vita. Tentazione, peraltro, secondo me non ancora del tutto svanita...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io, ma non è in contraddizione con quel che dicevo poco fa: credo infatti che per Lola sia difficile 'integrare' nella visione che aveva di sè precedentemente questa nuova donna che non pensava di essere, cioè sensibile al giusto mix (che, per raro che sia, ha scoperto che anche per lei esiste) al punto tale che ha quasi rischiato di tradire un compagno di cui è innamorata da una vita. *Tentazione, peraltro, secondo me non ancora del tutto svanita*...





Leda ha detto:


> Temo che se ne renda conto, e comprensibilmente ne è spaventata.
> Il tentativo di ritornare a vedersi come prima, anche rispetto a suo marito, non sta riuscendo così bene... l'inquietudine traspare. A questo punto, si può solo andare avanti.
> Non con il bagnino, eh


quoto


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è sempre così


Oddio, mi riferivo al flirting. Spiegati meglio, leggerò stasera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

*ma adesso...*

Lola non sarà mica con il bagnino?
Comunque Lola hai fatto benissimo a parlare con tuo marito, brava!
Immagino che poi a settembre troverà il modo di andarla a prendere lui, la bimba da scuola... e magari arriva pure in anticipo... almeno il primo giorno!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lola non sarà mica con il bagnino?
> Comunque Lola hai fatto benissimo a parlare con tuo marito, brava!
> Immagino che poi a settembre troverà il modo di andarla a prendere lui, la bimba da scuola... e magari arriva pure in anticipo... almeno il primo giorno!:mrgreen:



Sbri e sorelle..ascoltate il saggio Lothar.se si potesse quotare Bagnino and Lola,lsarebbe a 0.5..tanto e'certo che ci andra'a a letto.mentre direi a 9..il contrario.si accettano scommesse...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche se ti aspetti di essere un'amante non ti fa piacere pensare o mettere in conto che tu o chiunque altra, nel range di età e gradevolezza, sarebbe lo stesso. Non è questione di esclusività, sarebbe ridicolo con uno sposato, ma di darsi un valore e aspettarselo. *Come ha esplicitato Leda, il sentirsi aspettata ogni giorno ha creato qualche emozione.* Se poi lui avesse aspettato un'altra al bar e poi un'altra alla posta e un'altra per il caffè e un'altra per l'aperitivo (cose che non credo, avrà pur dovuto lavorare un po':mexican sarebbe stato meno emozionante.



se lei avesse avuto un pò più esperienza della vita questa qualche emozione non ci sarebbe stata, o almeno non in questa misura

non è una cosa automatica sentirsi uniche, con un po' di esperienza e di disincanto arrivi a capire che non lo sei. mai.


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se lei avesse avuto un pò più esperienza della vita questa qualche emozione non ci sarebbe stata, o almeno non in questa misura
> 
> non è una cosa automatica sentirsi uniche, *con un po' di esperienza e di disincanto arrivi a capire che non lo sei. mai*.


Vedi alla voce: "Mazzate in faccia."


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vedi alla voce: "Mazzate in faccia."



è vero, anche quelle sono un bagaglio 

ma mi accorgo che più vado avanti e più metto in preventivo i risvolti che un tempo non avrei immaginato


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero, anche quelle sono un bagaglio
> 
> ma mi accorgo che più vado avanti e più metto in preventivo i risvolti che un tempo non avrei immaginato


Già. Dicono che si chiami _esperienza _


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

*niente bagnino...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lola non sarà mica con il bagnino?
> Comunque Lola hai fatto benissimo a parlare con tuo marito, brava!
> Immagino che poi a settembre troverà il modo di andarla a prendere lui, la bimba da scuola... e magari arriva pure in anticipo... almeno il primo giorno!:mrgreen:


Ho passato la giornata al mare con la famiglia e, volutamente, non mi sono portata nessun supporto internettiano.

Abbiamo deciso di passare una giornata spensierata, senza discorsi, senza nulla. Sono ancora convinta di aver fatto bene a parlarne, ma ora che abbiamo esaurito tutti i discorsi (per il momento), mi sento svuotata.

Purtroppo, mio marito non potrà andare a prendere la figlia a scuola, non solo perché lavora a 70km da casa, ma perché, proprio in quei giorni, sarà di nuovo fuori città. Potrà darsi che, nonostante tutto, sarà un po' inquieto, e lo sarò anch'io visto che ci sarà anche quella sua famosa collega...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri e sorelle..ascoltate il saggio Lothar.se si potesse quotare Bagnino and Lola,lsarebbe a 0.5..tanto e'certo che ci andra'a a letto.mentre direi a 9..il contrario.si accettano scommesse...


Lothar, voglio vedere questo tuo post così: una sfida per farti perdere...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Lothar, voglio vedere questo tuo post così: una sfida per farti perdere...


Ok
Molto simpaticamente vorrei farti un'osservazione, prendila con leggerezza 
Ti sei preclusa per sempre la scopata liberatoria e chiarificatrice: se in futuro e per caso succederà qualcosa, lui ( o chi altro al posto suo) sarà un amante a tutti gli effetti.
Edit: una scopata liberatoria può rendere soddisfatti, un amante mette in crisi il matrimonio.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Lothar, voglio vedere questo tuo post così: una sfida per farti perdere...


Lo spero per te,e'andrenalina,passione,trasgressione...mai poi cosa ti resta alla fine?quasi quasi torno fedele:angeletto:,


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

Sono confusa e non solo perché sono confusa di mio, ma sono confusa anche da tutti i vostri ultimi discorsi.

Penso che mi faccia bene leggere le vostre interpretazioni di me, perché un po' mi stimola a dire: "questo sì, è vero!", "questo non lo è affatto!", "questo... forse? Non ci avevo pensato..."

Coinvolgimento: qual è stato il mio coinvolgimento? E che tipo di coinvolgimento? Ho davvero, ingenuamente, immaginato un coinvolgimento romantico mio e suo? Non lo so...

Inesperienza: nella vita ho "subìto" altri approcci: timidi, stupidi, simpatici, antipatici, arroganti, un po' violenti (uno ha cerato di baciarmi con la forza). Perché l'approccio del bagnino ha fatto la differenza? Non lo so...

Dopo tutto questo parlarne, mi è venuta un po' di nausea...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo spero per te,e'andrenalina,passione,trasgressione...mai poi cosa ti resta alla fine?quasi quasi torno fedele:angeletto:,


wow! Lothar redento? Ti offendi se ho dei dubbi? Sai, da quello che ho letto qui e là nel forum non mi viene da prenderti sul serio...


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dopo tutto questo parlarne, mi è venuta un po' di nausea...


Stacca con la testa, Lola.
Oltre un certo tot, il rimuginio rischia solo di farti fondere le meningi, invece che di farti intravvedere la soluzione.
Stacca. All'inizio della scuola mancano ancora due settimane


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2013)

Lolapalla, potresti scrivere cos'hai detto a tuo marito e come ha risposto, oppure indicarmi il post in caso tu l'abbia già scritto? Grazie.


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok
> Molto simpaticamente vorrei farti un'osservazione, prendila con leggerezza
> Ti sei preclusa per sempre la scopata liberatoria e chiarificatrice: se in futuro e per caso succederà qualcosa, lui ( o chi altro al posto suo) sarà un amante a tutti gli effetti.
> Edit: una scopata liberatoria può rendere soddisfatti, un amante mette in crisi il matrimonio.


Il fatto è che bisogna essere comunque in due e, nonostante quello che dicano alcuni, io non credo che l'altro sia un rimorchiatore seriale o che si sia comportato così per cuocermi: è stato superficiale, si è approfittato della mia ingenuità e del mio evidente stato di turbamento, per divertirsi, farsi una sega e alimentare il suo amor proprio, ma non credo sia mai stato seriamente intenzionato.
Anche nel venirmi a cercare, magari si annoiava, gli sono tornata in mente e allora è passato a vedere. Non è una persona che dà il giusto peso alle parole; quando parla non ha molto il cervello connesso con quei parametri tipo "se dico questo, che conseguenze ci sono?".
Io la sto vedendo così, forse perché così tolgo al tutto quel manto di "mistero, passione, trasgressione, ecc.", è un lavoro di ridimensionamento, visto che queste sono cose che non ho con mio marito (e neanche lui le ha), ma quanto sono importanti? Possibile? Se, razionalmente, metto quello che ho sulla bilancia con quello che non ho, il primo piatto pesa molto di più...

Scopata liberatoria... alcuni potrebbero dire: e se poi ci prende gusto?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> wow! Lothar redento? Ti offendi se ho dei dubbi? Sai, da quello che ho letto qui e là nel forum non mi viene da prenderti sul serio...


ah io sono un po'folle cara mia....sai che vorrei che fosse gia'domani sera per essere al mare con la moglie??


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lolapalla, potresti scrivere cos'hai detto a tuo marito e come ha risposto, oppure indicarmi il post in caso tu l'abbia già scritto? Grazie.


Qualcosa ho scritto, è il post #256. Non so se è quello che intendi...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho passato la giornata al mare con la famiglia e, volutamente, non mi sono portata nessun supporto internettiano.
> 
> Abbiamo deciso di passare una giornata spensierata, senza discorsi, senza nulla. Sono ancora convinta di aver fatto bene a parlarne, ma ora che abbiamo esaurito tutti i discorsi (per il momento), mi sento svuotata.
> 
> Purtroppo, mio marito non potrà andare a prendere la figlia a scuola, non solo perché lavora a 70km da casa, ma perché, proprio in quei giorni, sarà di nuovo fuori città. Potrà darsi che, nonostante tutto, sarà un po' inquieto, e lo sarò anch'io visto che ci sarà anche quella sua famosa collega...


Il prezzo della sonceritá. Ora ogni volta che tu andrai a ptendere tua figlia lui sara agitato e pgni volta che saprai che vede la collega lo sarai tu.
Valeva la pena liberarsi la coscienza?
Non era meglio capire cosa ti stava siccedendo e prendere una decisione da sola?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il fatto è che bisogna essere comunque in due e, nonostante quello che dicano alcuni, io non credo che l'altro sia un rimorchiatore seriale o che si sia comportato così per cuocermi: è stato superficiale, si è approfittato della mia ingenuità e del mio evidente stato di turbamento, per divertirsi, farsi una sega e alimentare il suo amor proprio, ma non credo sia mai stato seriamente intenzionato.
> Anche nel venirmi a cercare, magari si annoiava, gli sono tornata in mente e allora è passato a vedere. Non è una persona che dà il giusto peso alle parole; quando parla non ha molto il cervello connesso con quei parametri tipo "se dico questo, che conseguenze ci sono?".
> Io la sto vedendo così, forse perché così tolgo al tutto quel manto di "mistero, passione, trasgressione, ecc.", è un lavoro di ridimensionamento, visto che queste sono cose che non ho con mio marito (e neanche lui le ha), ma quanto sono importanti? Possibile? Se, razionalmente, metto quello che ho sulla bilancia con quello che non ho, il primo piatto pesa molto di più...
> 
> Scopata liberatoria... alcuni potrebbero dire: e se poi ci prende gusto?


Dimenticavo una cosa che qua'di certo nessuno ti ha detto....sappi che farlo fuori casa,crea una scossa poderosa.
Non c'e'proprio paragone,non fraintendere..a casa e'sempre bellissimo.ma sono 2 cose diverse....


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il prezzo della sonceritá. Ora ogni volta che tu andrai a ptendere tua figlia lui sara agitato e pgni volta che saprai che vede la collega lo sarai tu.
> Valeva la pena liberarsi la coscienza?
> Non era meglio capire cosa ti stava siccedendo e prendere una decisione da sola?


No, non ce la facevo e non ce la faccio ancora a capire cosa mi succede da sola, però io la decisione l'ho già presa: andrò tardi, lo saluterò cordialmente, non gli darò il tempo materiale di dirmi nulla di sconcertante; dopo un po' che farò così, lui lascerà stare (sempre che abbia intenzione di fare qualcosa...).

Cercavo di esorcizzare e di rispondere a chi mi diceva che mio marito sarebbe stato agitato: l'agitazione la calmiamo con la fiducia reciproca.

Il confidarmi con mio marito non lo vedo come un "liberarsi la coscienza", ma come un chiedere aiuto.


----------



## giampi63 (29 Agosto 2013)

indubbiamente ognuno qui cerca di darti dei consigli,il rischio e che non ci capisci piu niente.solo una cosa voglio dirti e pensaci bene,e chiaro che sei in serio imbarazzo per lui.cosa provi  ormai e acclarato.cosa fare?se ti lasci andare di sicuro proverai un emozione nuova e mai provata,se ci rinunci avrai sempre quel pensierino del chissà e del perchè non ci ho provato.si tratta di scegliere,se cerchi di dimenticarlo soffrirai solo tu e basta,se invece vai avanti e chissà poi cosa potrebbe succedere,soffriresti tu e tutti i tuoi famigliari e li credimi non sarà mai piu come prima


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo una cosa che qua'di certo nessuno ti ha detto....sappi che farlo fuori casa,crea una scossa poderosa.
> Non c'e'proprio paragone,non fraintendere..a casa e'sempre bellissimo.ma sono 2 cose diverse....


Ok, mi fido, tu sei l'esperto... però, senza polemica, con la più trasparente curiosità che può avere una inesperta come me: qual è questa differenza?
Probabile che l'hai già spiegato altre volte, fallo un'altra volta, vorrei sapere, veramente... diventando più femmina sono diventata più curiosa...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Qualcosa ho scritto, è il post #256. Non so se è quello che intendi...


Sì bè, ho letto. Mi spiace per te. E chi ti ha scritto che hai fatto bene a dirglielo forse è ancora più rintronato di te, se possibile. Grazie ancora e ciao.


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì bè, ho letto. Mi spiace per te. E chi ti ha scritto che hai fatto bene a dirglielo forse è ancora più rintronato di te, se possibile. Grazie ancora e ciao.


Ciao! Il tuo punto di vista potrebbe interessarmi, potresti dire qualcosa di più? Grazie!


----------



## Zod (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, non ce la facevo e non ce la faccio ancora a capire cosa mi succede da sola, però io la decisione l'ho già presa: andrò tardi, lo saluterò cordialmente, non gli darò il tempo materiale di dirmi nulla di sconcertante; dopo un po' che farò così, lui lascerà stare (sempre che abbia intenzione di fare qualcosa...).
> 
> Cercavo di esorcizzare e di rispondere a chi mi diceva che mio marito sarebbe stato agitato: l'agitazione la calmiamo con la fiducia reciproca.
> 
> Il confidarmi con mio marito non lo vedo come un "liberarsi la coscienza", ma come un chiedere aiuto.


Hai fatto benissimo, comportamento esemplare. Ti sei messa anche al riparo, perché tolto il gusto di coltivare le corna di nascosto, finisce anche il divertimento del traditore, basato spesso unicamente sul gusto del proibito.


----------



## Zod (29 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok
> Molto simpaticamente vorrei farti un'osservazione, prendila con leggerezza
> Ti sei preclusa per sempre la scopata liberatoria e chiarificatrice: se in futuro e per caso succederà qualcosa, lui ( o chi altro al posto suo) sarà un amante a tutti gli effetti.
> Edit: una scopata liberatoria può rendere soddisfatti, un amante mette in crisi il matrimonio.


Nessuna scopata può essere liberatoria, se devi mentire per arrivarci.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono confusa e non solo perché sono confusa di mio, ma sono confusa anche da tutti i vostri ultimi discorsi.
> 
> Penso che mi faccia bene leggere le vostre interpretazioni di me, perché un po' mi stimola a dire: "questo sì, è vero!", "questo non lo è affatto!", "questo... forse? Non ci avevo pensato..."
> 
> ...


Perché era quello giusto PER TE!
Anche la persona più convintamente fedele sa che se il suo mito (quell'attore, quell'attrice, quel cantante, ecc) fosse disponibile perderebbe la testa. Anche tra la gente comune esistono persone che hanno un fascino particolare, per quel mix che dicevo. Alcuni quel mix lo trovano spesso altri più raramente, questi ultimi si stupiscono e si destabilizzano. Per me non c'è niente di cui stupirsi e su cui ragionare. Hai scelto e basta. O forse pensavi davvero che non esistesse al mondo un uomo attraente per te?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo, comportamento esemplare. Ti sei messa anche al riparo, perché tolto il gusto di coltivare le corna di nascosto, finisce anche il divertimento del traditore, basato spesso unicamente sul gusto del proibito.


Mah
A volte credo di aver avuto una storia da alliena con un allieno...
Non mi ritrovo mai in questi luoghi comuni


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mah
> A volte credo di aver avuto una storia da alliena con un allieno...
> Non mi ritrovo mai in questi luoghi comuni


Aliena e alieno (un sola l)


Scusa ma sono in panico per una cosa di domani ergo mi autoautorizzo a fare la maestrina acida.

Ti prego compatiscimi e scusami.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok, mi fido, tu sei l'esperto... però, senza polemica, con la più trasparente curiosità che può avere una inesperta come me: qual è questa differenza?
> Probabile che l'hai già spiegato altre volte, fallo un'altra volta, vorrei sapere, veramente... diventando più femmina sono diventata più curiosa...


Ma/quale esperto,Lol,sono come tutti.ma ti dico solo,emozione galattica.ma  devi anche pensare,che tra noi,ci sono 26 anni.se puoi.stai alla larga.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Aliena e alieno (un sola l)
> 
> 
> Scusa ma sono in panico per una cosa di domani ergo mi autoautorizzo a fare la maestrina acida.
> ...


Ahahahah
Figurati
Hai fatto bene
Do la colpa alla birra che ho bevuto
Tu fai finta di crederci


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Aliena e alieno (un sola l)
> 
> *
> Scusa ma sono in panico per una cosa di domani *ergo mi autoautorizzo a fare la maestrina acida.
> ...


Qualsiasi cosa sia sicuramente non vale il tuo panico.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualsiasi cosa sia sicuramente non vale il tuo panico.



Interview di lavoro.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahahah
> Figurati
> Hai fatto bene
> Do la colpa alla birra che ho bevuto
> Tu fai finta di crederci


Brava,io faccio lo stesso,pivo a nn finire...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Interview di lavoro.


Colloquio. Quanti ne hai fatti?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Colloquio. Quanti ne hai fatti?


Visto che è in inglese, interview 

Se conto quella di domani... una.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visto che è in inglese, interview
> 
> Se conto quella di domani... una.


Ok panico.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok panico.


Grazie dell'autorizzazione


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché era quello giusto PER TE!
> Anche la persona più convintamente fedele sa che se il suo mito (quell'attore, quell'attrice, quel cantante, ecc) fosse disponibile perderebbe la testa. Anche tra la gente comune esistono persone che hanno un fascino particolare, per quel mix che dicevo. Alcuni quel mix lo trovano spesso altri più raramente, questi ultimi si stupiscono e si destabilizzano. Per me non c'è niente di cui stupirsi e su cui ragionare. Hai scelto e basta. O forse pensavi davvero che non esistesse al mondo un uomo attraente per te?


Un mix, un'alchimia, una formula che va bene per me, un connubio ideale tra corpo e anima... ci devo riflettere...

Sì, lo pensavo, credevo di essere immune ed ero felice così.

Che intendi con dire che ho scelto?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie dell'autorizzazione


Prego. Però se è solo un problema di lingua non la vedo poi così dura. A meno che tu non parli inglese come una vacca spagnola, allora sì.


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono confusa e non solo perché sono confusa di mio, ma sono confusa anche da tutti i vostri ultimi discorsi.
> 
> Penso che mi faccia bene leggere le vostre interpretazioni di me, perché un po' mi stimola a dire: "questo sì, è vero!", "questo non lo è affatto!", "questo... forse? Non ci avevo pensato..."
> 
> ...


Io credo che le sue attenzioni ti abbiano fatto sentire unica. Inoltre penso che abbiano risvegliato qualcosa di sopito, un desiderio comunque già presente in te. Capita soprattutto a coloro che hanno avuto poche esperienze.
Tu non sei la persona che eri a 20 anni o quella di 30, gli stimoli che all'epoca controllavi, o nemmeno avvertivi, oggi hanno su di te un effetto diverso.

Prima o poi dovevi arrivarci. Secondo me, esperienze o no, sei sufficientemente ferrata per affrontare questo momento che, ripeto, durerà molto....ma molto.


----------



## free (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mah
> A volte credo di aver avuto una storia da alliena con un allieno...
> Non mi ritrovo mai in questi luoghi comuni



sob!


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mah
> A volte credo di aver avuto una storia da alliena con un allieno...
> Non mi ritrovo mai in questi luoghi comuni


Anche io mi sento un po' aliena e non ho mai sopportato gli stereotipi.Scoprire che in fondo lo sono è un po' deludente.

Chi ha visto "Io e Annie" di W. Allen, il punto in cui alla prima moglie piaceva quando la inquadravano in uno stereotipo?

Forse, sono uno stereotipo che si è invaghito di un'altro stereotipo, simile a lui ma totalmente diverso, perché a volte gli estremi si toccano...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> sob!


Non vedo la faccina dal cell
Mi spieghi?


----------



## free (29 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vedo la faccina dal cell
> Mi spieghi?



gli alieni mi ricordano la sparizione della mia piscina
dolore


----------



## JON (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Un mix, un'alchimia, una formula che va bene per me, *un connubio ideale tra corpo e anima... ci devo riflettere*...
> 
> Sì, lo pensavo, credevo di essere immune ed ero felice così.
> 
> Che intendi con dire che ho scelto?


Però hai anche detto che non puoi fare a meno di notare l'incoerenza dei suoi pensieri. Lui si è dimostrato superficiale.
Questo per dire che non è tanto lui, ma che tu in questa fase sei particolarmente influenzabile. Ma non preoccuparti, nessuno è immune.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prego. Però se è solo un problema di lingua non la vedo poi così dura. A meno che tu non parli inglese come una vacca spagnola, allora sì.



No la lingua è l'ultimo dei miei problemi.

E' la mia prima interview, non so che cosa mi chiederà, è una settimana che mi faccio nottata -sono con mia figlia- per studiare l'argomento che tratta il tizio che mi fa l'intervista.

Temo di fare figura barbina. Di non sapermi far valere.

Di dovermi guardare allo specchio dopo e di dovermi dire che non sono riuscita a fare del mio meglio.

Il lavoro.. su quello, non ci conto.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> gli alieni mi ricordano la sparizione della mia piscina
> dolore


L'avevo dimenticato. Scusa sono stata indelicata


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma/quale esperto,Lol,sono come tutti.ma ti dico solo,emozione galattica.ma  devi anche pensare,che tra noi,ci sono 26 anni.se puoi.stai alla larga.


Emozione galattica? Con tutto quello che sto passando ora, dovrebbe essere inter-galattica, per ripagarmi...

26 anni tra te e la tua amica? Lei è più grande o più giovane? 

Stare alla larga mi riesce bene, di solito...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Però hai anche detto che non puoi fare a meno di notare l'incoerenza dei suoi pensieri. Lui si è dimostrato superficiale.
> Questo per dire che non è tanto lui, ma che tu in questa fase sei particolarmente influenzabile. Ma non preoccuparti, nessuno è immune.


Sì, l'incoerenza non la sopporto, ci sono cresciuta nell'incoerenza, la combatto con tutte le mie forze...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No la lingua è l'ultimo dei miei problemi.
> 
> E' la mia prima interview, non so che cosa mi chiederà, è una settimana che mi faccio nottata -sono con mia figlia- per studiare l'argomento che tratta il tizio che mi fa l'intervista.
> 
> ...


Good luck and don't panic!
Everything will be ok...


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Io credo che le sue attenzioni ti abbiano fatto sentire unica. Inoltre penso che abbiano risvegliato qualcosa di sopito, un desiderio comunque già presente in te. Capita soprattutto a coloro che hanno avuto poche esperienze.
> Tu non sei la persona che eri a 20 anni o quella di 30, gli stimoli che all'epoca controllavi, o nemmeno avvertivi, oggi hanno su di te un effetto diverso.
> 
> Prima o poi dovevi arrivarci. Secondo me, esperienze o no, sei sufficientemente ferrata per affrontare questo momento che, ripeto, durerà molto....ma molto.


Ma anche le attenzioni di mio marito mi fanno (e mi hanno fatto sempre) sentire unica! Si può obiettare: quelle le hai sempre avute, le hai sempre e le avrai sempre. Ma non è questo che si cerca nella vita di coppia?

Da come la metti tu sembra una sorta di regressione data dall'età...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No la lingua è l'ultimo dei miei problemi.
> 
> E' la mia prima interview, non so che cosa mi chiederà, è una settimana che mi faccio nottata -sono con mia figlia- per studiare l'argomento che tratta il tizio che mi fa l'intervista.
> 
> ...


Al di là dell'aspetto prettamente tecnico il resto è un contorno di chi sei/cosa fai/perchè vuoi venire qui. Più o meno. In genere sono piuttosto cortesi, ma non sempre di buon inglese, a meno che ovviamente non siano madrelingua. E poi, per pietà, per pietà, va bene la tensione per il tuo primo colloquio "internazionale" (non mi piacciono gli inglesismi, right?), ma la storia del guardarsi allo specchio dopo è una palese scemenza. Fare del tuo meglio lo stai già facendo, il resto è un mix di casualità e pura fortuna con la C maiuscola su qui tu non hai alcun controllo. Essù.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma anche le attenzioni di mio marito mi fanno (e mi hanno fatto sempre) sentire unica! Si può obiettare: quelle le hai sempre avute, le hai sempre e le avrai sempre. Ma non è questo che si cerca nella vita di coppia?
> 
> Da come la metti tu sembra una sorta di regressione data dall'età...


Ma infatti il fatto che ti faccia sentire unica è uno dei luighi comuni che dicevo prima
Lui ti ha fatto sentire te stessa, una te stessa che non conoscevi e con la quale ora piano piano imparerai a convivere a meno che non la rimetterai a tacere.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> gli alieni mi ricordano la sparizione della mia piscina
> dolore


Dolore +  = "Hanno preso la mia piscina, ma erano molto dotati." ?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Good luck and don't panic!
> Everything will be ok...



Thanks...

Scusa se ti ho inquinato il 3D...

Ho letto ma non sono molto esperta nel campo di resistere alle tentazioni


----------



## free (29 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dolore +  = "Hanno preso la mia piscina, ma erano molto dotati." ?



:rotfl:

quando torna chiedo


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al di là dell'aspetto prettamente tecnico il resto è un contorno di chi sei/cosa fai/perchè vuoi venire qui. Più o meno. In genere sono piuttosto cortesi, ma non sempre di buon inglese, a meno che ovviamente non siano madrelingua. E poi, per pietà, per pietà, va bene la tensione per il tuo primo colloquio "internazionale" (*non mi piacciono gli inglesismi, right*?), ma la storia del guardarsi allo specchio dopo è una palese scemenza. Fare del tuo meglio lo stai già facendo, il resto è un mix di casualità e pura fortuna con la C maiuscola su qui tu non hai alcun controllo. Essù.



Nel mio lavoro andresti matto dopo due giorni 

Considerando che l'inglese è la lingua di scambio ufficiale, ci sono un SACCO di espressioni che ormai usiamo abitualmente senza renderci neppure conto che non sono italiane... in effetti quando i miei amici non del mio campo le sentono mi guardano stralunati... alcune sono in effetti proprio brutte 

Per il resto, grazie per quello che mi hai detto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Un mix, un'alchimia, una formula che va bene per me, un connubio ideale tra corpo e anima... ci devo riflettere...
> 
> Sì, lo pensavo, credevo di essere immune ed ero felice così.
> 
> Che intendi con dire che ho scelto?


Hai scelto di parlarne con tuo marito e disinnescare la bomba :mrgreen:
Ideale non mi piace fa pensare a quella fesseria da amanti "perché non ti ho incontrato prima":mrgreen:


----------



## killbill (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se lei avesse avuto un pò più esperienza della vita questa qualche emozione non ci sarebbe stata, o almeno non in questa misura
> 
> non è una cosa automatica sentirsi uniche, con un po' di esperienza e di disincanto arrivi a capire che non lo sei. mai.


Purtroppo capita anche alle persone con un sacco di esperienza di crederci


----------



## killbill (30 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo, comportamento esemplare. Ti sei messa anche al riparo, perché tolto il gusto di coltivare le corna di nascosto, finisce anche il divertimento del traditore, basato spesso unicamente sul gusto del proibito.


Ma chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Nessuna scopata può essere liberatoria, se devi mentire per arrivarci.


Sì vabbè, ciao


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, ciao


:rotfl:
E' una guerra persa.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Chiara,

non capisco cosa intendi con esperienze, per "arrivare a" capire, che non si è unici. 

cioè, sotto un certo punto di vista, non ho esperienze.
sotto un altro, invece, tanta. 

per arrivare a capire che non si è unici ... non basta essere realisti? 
e ciò, si evince, secondo me, tramite tante situazioni differenti ... 

mmhhh non ho colto proprio ... sry ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Thanks...
> 
> Scusa se ti ho inquinato il 3D...
> 
> Ho letto ma non sono molto esperta nel campo di resistere alle tentazioni


Non c'è problema. 
Anzi, quasi quasi cambio argomento anch'io... 

Resistere: in questo momento mi è difficile capire a chi e a cosa: a me, a l'altro, alla tentazione in generale? boh!!!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Emozione galattica? Con tutto quello che sto passando ora, dovrebbe essere inter-galattica, per ripagarmi...
> 
> 26 anni tra te e la tua amica? Lei è più grande o più giovane?
> 
> Stare alla larga mi riesce bene, di solito...



Si tra il sapere che stai facendo una cosa proibita,l'andrenalina..etc..ti garantisco che e'botta forte........
Lei ne ha 26 in meno....
Ma se vuoi e'1 attimo...non arrivi + 1/2 prima,ma 3 min prima,lo saluti,allo stesso modo degli altri genitori..e non lo fumi piu'.
Dovrebbe capire bene...


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non c'è problema.
> Anzi, quasi quasi cambio argomento anch'io...
> 
> Resistere: in questo momento mi è difficile capire a chi e a cosa: a me, a l'altro, alla tentazione in generale? boh!!!



Ciao e buongiorno,

forse ... dietro tutto questo, si trova solo il desiderio di cambiare qualcosa. 
di trovare una nuova passione ... 
di fare qualcosa che spezzi un po' gli equilibri o la routine ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> non capisco cosa intendi con esperienze, per "arrivare a" capire, che non si è unici.
> 
> ...


In generale (mi era sfuggito questo post di Chiara) non sono d'accordo: ognuno di noi è unico!
Poi, che incontriamo qualcuno che noti il nostro essere unici, qualcuno a cui piaccia la nostra unicità, è un altro discorso...


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> In generale (mi era sfuggito questo post di Chiara) non sono d'accordo: ognuno di noi è unico!
> Poi, che incontriamo qualcuno che noti il nostro essere unici, qualcuno a cui piaccia la nostra unicità, è un altro discorso...


Ciao lolapal

si certo che siamo unici ... 
e anche se incontriamo qualcuno che lo nota ... 

il punto sta solo, secondo me, se poi fa la differenza.

ma un po' di miele ... non mi fa sognare ... solo sorridere. 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao e buongiorno,
> 
> forse ... dietro tutto questo, si trova solo il desiderio di cambiare qualcosa.
> di trovare una nuova passione ...
> ...


Buongiorno a te, sienne!

Una mia amica, che non sa nulla, ma mi vede un po' strana ultimamente (ho anche perso quattro chili da maggio a oggi), ha sentenziato: "Devi cercarti di nuovo lavoro!" e forse ha ragione. A pensarci bene, però, non ho affatto voglia di ricominciare da capo, gente nuova, compromessi nuovi, per fare un lavoro che poi neanche mi piace.
Sto cercando di fare altro, lentamente e con molti ostacoli.

La routine: devo ammettere che sono (siamo) molto abitudinari, abbiamo i nostri riti quotidiani, i nostri orari, ecc... ogni tanto mi piacerebbe spezzare tutto e stravolgere la giornata, ma mio marito e anche mia figlia diventano intrattabili...

Ora dico una cosa che farà rizzare le orecchie (lo ha fatto anche alle mie quando ci ho pensato), soprattutto quelle di farfalla: questa nuova parte di me mi ha detto che, se avesse potuto agire e parlare vent'anni fa, la mia vita (non solo quella sentimentale) adesso sarebbe diversa, non dico migliore o peggiore, ma diversa da quella di adesso...

Ci ho pensato tutta la notte, dormito nulla. Ma anche se è così, che ci posso fare adesso? Distruggo tutto e faccio male a persone che amo più di me stessa? No, infatti sto cercando di trovare dei compromessi...


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te, sienne!
> 
> Una mia amica, che non sa nulla, ma mi vede un po' strana ultimamente (ho anche perso quattro chili da maggio a oggi), ha sentenziato: "Devi cercarti di nuovo lavoro!" e forse ha ragione. A pensarci bene, però, non ho affatto voglia di ricominciare da capo, gente nuova, compromessi nuovi, per fare un lavoro che poi neanche mi piace.
> Sto cercando di fare altro, lentamente e con molti ostacoli.
> ...



Ciao 

lo trovo invece, normalissimo. 
non so quanti anni hai ... ma il nostro corpo, tutto cambia. 

Tu stesso lo dici "nuova parte" ... 20anni fa, avevi un'altra parte che parlava. 
Ora, questa parte parla con l'esperienza di 20anni, con cambiamenti che hai fatto ecc.
Ho letto che hai avuto una depressione ... caspita, mi dispiace ... ma un'esperienza così,
cambia ... cambia tanto. Modo di vedere, di valutare, di provare, di immaginare ecc. 
Si vede, che ora te lo trasmette anche il corpo ... non solo la mente. 

OH, batti i pugni ... spezzare la routine fa un bene cane! 
Porta delle idee, un qualcosa ... fate un gioco di argomenti ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo trovo invece, normalissimo.
> non so quanti anni hai ... *ma il nostro corpo, tutto cambia*.
> ...


Ho superato i quaranta da un po'...
Tutto cambia sì, e sono cambiata anche io perché era l'unico modo per uscirne, o l'alternativa era la camicia di forza.
Non è l'esperienza dell'altro ad avermi cambiata, credo che quello che è successo è successo proprio perché io sono cambiata. Dovrei cercare di farlo capire a mio marito, ma non ci riesco in questo momento... in un certo senso, lui vorrebbe che tutto torni indietro, anche se saluta con entusiasmo certi miei cambiamenti, e io so che non è possibile tornare indietro.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho superato i quaranta da un po'...
> Tutto cambia sì, e sono cambiata anche io perché era l'unico modo per uscirne, o l'alternativa era la camicia di forza.
> Non è l'esperienza dell'altro ad avermi cambiata, credo che quello che è successo è successo proprio perché io sono cambiata. Dovrei cercare di farlo capire a mio marito, ma non ci riesco in questo momento... in un certo senso, lui vorrebbe che tutto torni indietro, anche se saluta con entusiasmo certi miei cambiamenti, e io so che non è possibile tornare indietro.



Ciao 

ecco ... ora invece, sei tu, che mi hai toccato! 

questo aspetto è simile alla mia storia. 
il mio compagno, si è aggrappato al passato ... 
e non ha accettato fino in fondo ... 
che certe esperienze di cambiano. 

Oltre al fatto, che durante quel periodo mi ha tradita.
E anche questo ti cambia. 

Comunque, in questo lo devi proprio prendere per mano. 
Da soli, difficilmente ci riescono ... perché non lo hanno vissuto,
di conseguenza non lo sentono e provano e non entra nei pensieri. 

sienne


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma anche le attenzioni di mio marito mi fanno (e mi hanno fatto sempre) sentire unica! Si può obiettare: quelle le hai sempre avute, le hai sempre e le avrai sempre. Ma non è questo che si cerca nella vita di coppia?
> 
> Da come la metti tu *sembra una sorta di regressione data dall'età*...


Come regressione non l'avevo mai interpretata, ma ammetto che potrebbe sembrarla.

Io non metto in dubbio l'unicità del rapporto con tuo marito, dopotutto non è da tutti affrontare certi problemi come tu hai fatto.

C'è però in quella che tu chiami regressione un aspetto personale che riporta ad un certo individualismo all'interno della stessa coppia. Come dire che con l'avanzare dell'età, personale e del rapporto, il bisogno dell'altro acquisisca nuovi connotati e una diversa rilevanza. Credo si verifichi una sorta di riaffermazione di se, io non ci vedo regressione in questo, anzi... 

Io credo che la tua sia anche una "fuga", in un rapporto pianificato e senza ombre come il tuo anche questa quiete può rappresentare un motivo di noia. Chiedi se quella complicità sia l'obbiettivo da raggiungere, ti assicuro che qui, meglio di te, nessuno può rispondere a quella domanda. Ma lo hai già fatto, vedasi il blu, con un'accezione non proprio positiva.

La realtà è che in ogni ambito noi abbiamo bisogno sempre di nuovi stimoli per migliorare e migliorarci. C'è anche chi si incasina però.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te, sienne!
> 
> Una mia amica, che non sa nulla, ma mi vede un po' strana ultimamente (ho anche perso quattro chili da maggio a oggi), ha sentenziato: "Devi cercarti di nuovo lavoro!" e forse ha ragione. A pensarci bene, però, non ho affatto voglia di ricominciare da capo, gente nuova, compromessi nuovi, per fare un lavoro che poi neanche mi piace.
> Sto cercando di fare altro, lentamente e con molti ostacoli.
> ...



E più parli e più ci assomigliamo
Non devi buttare via nulla, devi riuscire a portare quello che sei adesso nella tua coppia e sperare che tuo marito accetti il cambiamento.
A noi questa cosa ha allontanato per anni, fino a pensare che tutto fosse finito (almeno io l'ho pensato, lui mai) ora invece qualcosa si muove....vedremo. 
Hai una famiglia, una figlia pensa bene a tutto.


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho superato i quaranta da un po'...
> Tutto cambia sì, e sono cambiata anche io perché era l'unico modo per uscirne, o l'alternativa era la camicia di forza.
> Non è l'esperienza dell'altro ad avermi cambiata, credo che quello che è successo è successo proprio perché io sono cambiata. Dovrei cercare di farlo capire a mio marito, ma non ci riesco in questo momento... in un certo senso, lui vorrebbe che tutto torni indietro, anche se saluta con entusiasmo certi miei cambiamenti, e io so che non è possibile tornare indietro.



Infatti...non esiste la macchina del tempo se non nel romanzo.
Avverto un po' di rimpianto in ciò che dici e guarda che è perfettamente normale. Nessuno ti ha parlato di crisi di mezza età? 
Colpisce molto gli uomini, ma anche le donne non ne sono immuni. Ti giri indietro e fai un primo bilancio...ok, c'è molto positivo, ma questo positivo porta con sé anche qualche turbamento.
Dici che vent'anni fa questo incontro avrebbe magari cambiato il corso della tua vita perché ti saresti concessa un'avventura senza porti tante domande e ti saresti potuta permettere una ventata di leggerezza, quella leggerezza che ora, per forza di cose, non ci può più essere.
Ma pensa che vent'anni fa non saresti stata la stessa donna di ora, quindi non puoi sapere come ti saresti comportata. E' ora che avverti in te il cambiamento, un cambiamento dovuto proprio al tempo che ha fatto il suo corso.
Non so come se ne esce dal turbamento che provi e che non ti fa stare serena. Forse è solo una fase della tua vita, come ti ho detto, una fase di impeto interiore, d'inquietudine, una nostalgia, anche inconscia, per la gioventù andata, non che tu sia attempata, ci mancherebbe, sei ancora molto giovane, ma hai capito cosa intendo.
Penso che sia una tappa abbastanza obbligata per tutti noi, e sono certa che chi non ha famiglia e non ha vissuto un'esperienza matrimoniale avverta lo stesso, chi più chi meno, simili turbamenti interiori perché vorrebbe essere al nostro posto.
Il matrimonio, ricordiamocelo, è croce e delizia insieme. 
Sinceramente, non so come potrebbe aiutarti tuo marito, oltre ad ascoltarti...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te, sienne!
> 
> Una mia amica, che non sa nulla, ma mi vede un po' strana ultimamente (ho anche perso quattro chili da maggio a oggi), ha sentenziato: "Devi cercarti di nuovo lavoro!" e forse ha ragione. A pensarci bene, però, non ho affatto voglia di ricominciare da capo, gente nuova, compromessi nuovi, per fare un lavoro che poi neanche mi piace.
> Sto cercando di fare altro, lentamente e con molti ostacoli.
> ...


Mia cara, è un discorso che non sta in piedi. Vent'anni fa hai fatto delle scelte che allora ti sembravano (e probabilmente erano) giuste e adatte a te.
Ora devi capire se il cambiamento che desideri debba riguardare te sola o la tua coppia/famiglia.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mia cara, è un discorso che non sta in piedi. Vent'anni fa hai fatto delle scelte che allora ti sembravano (e probabilmente erano) giuste e adatte a te.
> Ora devi capire se il cambiamento che desideri debba riguardare te sola o la tua coppia/famiglia.


L'hai detto, come sempre, meglio di me:up:


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E più parli e più ci assomigliamo
> Non devi buttare via nulla, devi riuscire a portare quello che sei adesso nella tua coppia e *sperare che tuo marito accetti il cambiamento.*
> A noi questa cosa ha allontanato per anni, fino a pensare che tutto fosse finito (almeno io l'ho pensato, lui mai) ora invece qualcosa si muove....vedremo.
> Hai una famiglia, una figlia pensa bene a tutto.




Sì, ma in sostanza, che dovrebbe fare questo marito?
Accettare il cambiamento, cosa comporta?
Lo spuntare di qualche cornetto?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> In generale (mi era sfuggito questo post di Chiara) non sono d'accordo: ognuno di noi è unico!
> Poi, che incontriamo qualcuno che noti il nostro essere unici, qualcuno a cui piaccia la nostra unicità, è un altro discorso...


Il piacere di sentirsi "unici" non corrisponde a essere apprezzati per la nostra unicità (comprensiva di pregi e difetti) ma di credere di essere o di essere gli unici apprezzati da quella persona (che poi il più delle volte ci conosce molto limitatamente) o, peggio, di essere gli unici apprezzabili per quella persona (se poi solo se ci conoscesse meglio ancor di più :carneval.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma in sostanza, che dovrebbe fare questo marito?
> Accettare il cambiamento, cosa comporta?
> *Lo spuntare di qualche cornetto*?


Ma no assolutamente.

Accettare che la ragazza che ha sposato è cambiata, è semplicemente una donna diversa. Ne meglio ne peggio. Ma è uscita dal bozzolo in cui è stata per anni e ora ha voglia di fare e cambiare. 
Se lui non ha fatto lo stesso salto, ed è fermo a quella ragazza e lui è quel ragazzo iniziano i dolori
Di sicuro per lei tornare indietro non è possibile anche se a volte per il bene di tutti lo si vorrebbe


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Come regressione non l'avevo mai interpretata, ma ammetto che potrebbe sembrarla.
> 
> Io non metto in dubbio l'unicità del rapporto con tuo marito, dopotutto non è da tutti affrontare certi problemi come tu hai fatto.
> 
> ...



Ho evidenziato quello che, anche per me, è il nocciolo della questione.
E' l'essere umano ad essere così, perennemente insoddisfatto, anche inconsciamente, e alla ricerca di qualcos'altro...


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ecco ... ora invece, sei tu, che mi hai toccato!
> 
> ...


Mio marito è un monolite! Lui è sempre stato determinato, sicuro di quello che vuole, non ha vacillato (quasi) mai. Non mi ha mai tradita, questo lo so, perché non è capace di mentire, di recitare... sono più brava io in questo...

Le esperienze cambiano, difficile farlo capire a chi è lento ad accettare i cambiamenti...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te, sienne!
> 
> Una mia amica, che non sa nulla, ma mi vede un po' strana ultimamente (ho anche perso quattro chili da maggio a oggi), ha sentenziato: "Devi cercarti di nuovo lavoro!" e forse ha ragione. A pensarci bene, però, non ho affatto voglia di ricominciare da capo, gente nuova, compromessi nuovi, per fare un lavoro che poi neanche mi piace.
> Sto cercando di fare altro, lentamente e con molti ostacoli.
> ...





lolapal ha detto:


> Ho superato i quaranta da un po'...
> Tutto cambia sì, e sono cambiata anche io perché era l'unico modo per uscirne, o l'alternativa era la camicia di forza.
> *Non è l'esperienza dell'altro ad avermi cambiata, credo che quello che è successo è successo proprio perché io sono cambiata*. Dovrei cercare di farlo capire a mio marito, ma non ci riesco in questo momento... in un certo senso, lui vorrebbe che tutto torni indietro, anche se saluta con entusiasmo certi miei cambiamenti, e io so che non è possibile tornare indietro.


Mi deludi: sono banalità trasformate in illuminazioni.
Ci credo che a 40 sei diversa da quando ne avevi venti, ci mancherebbe! Il resto è solo comunissima paura di invecchiare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mia cara, è un discorso che non sta in piedi. Vent'anni fa hai fatto delle scelte che allora ti sembravano (e probabilmente erano) giuste e adatte a te.
> Ora devi capire se il cambiamento che desideri debba riguardare te sola o la tua coppia/famiglia.


bravisssima.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no assolutamente.
> 
> Accettare che la ragazza che ha sposato è cambiata, è semplicemente una donna diversa. Ne meglio ne peggio. Ma è uscita dal bozzolo in cui è stata per anni e ora ha voglia di fare e cambiare.
> Se lui non ha fatto lo stesso salto, ed è fermo a quella ragazza e lui è quel ragazzo iniziano i dolori
> Di sicuro per lei tornare indietro non è possibile anche se a volte per il bene di tutti lo si vorrebbe


La "nuova sé" a volte mi fa pensare a "scampoli di assenza" questa canzone :carneval: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh02CN971Rk


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mio marito è un monolite! Lui è sempre stato determinato, sicuro di quello che vuole, non ha vacillato (quasi) mai. Non mi ha mai tradita, questo lo so, perché non è capace di mentire, di recitare... sono più brava io in questo...
> 
> Le esperienze cambiano, *difficile farlo capire a chi è lento ad accettare i cambiamenti...*



Ciao

mamma ... a chi lo dici!  ... :unhappy: ... 

però, parti meglio di me.
ciò richiede fantasia ... 
con le parole ... si raggiunge poco. 

sienne


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no assolutamente.
> 
> Accettare che la ragazza che ha sposato è cambiata, è semplicemente una donna diversa. Ne meglio ne peggio. Ma è uscita dal bozzolo in cui è stata per anni e ora ha voglia di fare e cambiare.
> Se lui non ha fatto lo stesso salto, ed è fermo a quella ragazza e lui è quel ragazzo iniziano i dolori
> Di sicuro per lei tornare indietro non è possibile anche se a volte per il bene di tutti lo si vorrebbe


Per lo meno la nostra Lola ha avuto la premura di avvisare il suo lui di questo "piccolo" cambiamento .... è stato quindi avvisato con parole chiare e circostanziate e non con "segnali" (dannati maledettissimi segnali non interpretabili in maniera univoca da nessuno se non da chi li manda) .... lo ritengo fortunato, almeno al momento, poi .........


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no assolutamente.
> 
> Accettare che la ragazza che ha sposato è cambiata, è semplicemente una donna diversa. Ne meglio ne peggio. Ma è uscita dal bozzolo in cui è stata per anni e ora ha voglia di fare e cambiare.
> Se lui non ha fatto lo stesso salto, ed è fermo a quella ragazza e lui è quel ragazzo iniziano i dolori
> Di sicuro per lei tornare indietro non è possibile anche se a volte per il bene di tutti lo si vorrebbe




...e una volta che ha accettato questo cambiamento, cosa fanno?
Lei ha dei desideri repressi e bisogno di emozioni che il marito non dà più ovviamente o che comunque non sono nuove e quindi stimolanti per lei. 
Dici che lei ha voglia di fare e cambiare.
Ma cambiare cosa??
Altre modalità nel loro rapporto di coppia?
E poi, se ci pensiamo bene, anche il marito è cambiato: infatti anche lui ha provato un'attrazione simile, quindi un turbamento che potrebbe anche essere stato della stessa intensità di quello di Lola.
Come vedi, se c'è un problema (e c'è) ce l'hanno in due.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e una volta che ha accettato questo cambiamento, cosa fanno?
> Lei ha dei desideri repressi e bisogno di emozioni che il marito non dà più ovviamente o che comunque non sono nuove e quindi stimolanti per lei.
> Dici che lei ha voglia di fare e cambiare.
> Ma cambiare cosa??
> ...


Ma quale problema, su dai...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mio marito è un monolite! Lui è sempre stato determinato, sicuro di quello che vuole, non ha vacillato (quasi) mai. *Non mi ha mai tradita, questo lo so, perché non è capace di mentire, di recitare... *sono più brava io in questo...
> 
> Le esperienze cambiano, difficile farlo capire a chi è lento ad accettare i cambiamenti...


Certo, sì.


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La "nuova sé" a volte mi fa pensare a "scampoli di assenza" questa canzone :carneval: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh02CN971Rk


Sarai scema!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi deludi: sono banalità trasformate in illuminazioni.
> Ci credo che a 40 sei diversa da quando ne avevi venti, ci mancherebbe! Il resto è solo comunissima paura di invecchiare.


Mai preteso di non essere banale! 

Seriamente: non volevo dire che se avessi incontrato l'altro vent'anni fa le cose sarebbero state diverse (credo che vent'anni fa non mi avrebbe fatto questo effetto); non volevo dire che ho sbagliato tutto e che quello che ho non è quello che voglio; non volevo dire che non ho voluto quello che ho e che mi sono fatta vivere e trasportare da altri.

Non parlo solo della mia vita sentimentale, ma anche di tutto il resto: so che se tornassi indietro (senza il senno di poi) non riuscirei. Non ho affatto voglia di avere di nuovo vent'anni, sono stati atroci per me! Mi piace la quarantenne che vedo allo specchio, è una quarantenne che adesso sta cercando di essere quella che avrebbe sempre voluto, ma di esserlo ora, adesso, con questa consapevolezza e tutta la sua esperienza (e non esperienza)!

Non ne faccio una questione di rimpianti e neanche di paura di invecchiare. Questo mi sembra banale...


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quale problema, su dai...



Il problema di concedersi qualche avventura...
Certo che per te questo non è identificabile come problema, come per tanti, invece, lo è!
E in questo, guarda, ti invidio proprio!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sarai scema!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mai preteso di non essere banale!
> 
> Seriamente: non volevo dire che se avessi incontrato l'altro vent'anni fa le cose sarebbero state diverse (credo che vent'anni fa non mi avrebbe fatto questo effetto); non volevo dire che ho sbagliato tutto e che quello che ho non è quello che voglio; non volevo dire che non ho voluto quello che ho e che mi sono fatta vivere e trasportare da altri.
> 
> ...


E far che?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no assolutamente.
> 
> Accettare che la ragazza che ha sposato è cambiata, è semplicemente una donna diversa. Ne meglio ne peggio. Ma è uscita dal bozzolo in cui è stata per anni e ora ha voglia di fare e cambiare.
> Se lui non ha fatto lo stesso salto, ed è fermo a quella ragazza e lui è quel ragazzo iniziano i dolori
> Di sicuro per lei tornare indietro non è possibile anche se a volte per il bene di tutti lo si vorrebbe


Mah. Io prima di parlare di cambiamento... parlerei di ... non mi viene il termine... inappagamento forse. Perchè se una donna adulta cambia perchè ha incontrato un lumacone il problema è altrove, secondo me. 
Potrebbe essere cambiata SE avesse avuto la storia con il lumac... ehm, con il tipo e SE questa storia l'avesse segnata in qualche modo.
Ma per un po' di curiosità pruriginosa, qualche frase piccante e qualche occhiata...
Cosa dovrebbe essere cambiato in lei, a parte il fatto che le si è risvegliata quella parte che la spinge a nuove curiosità?
Probabilmente lui l'ha beccata in un momento di vulnerabilità, dovuto a chissà quale coincidenza di eventi.
E si è relazionato con lei in un modo che l'ha sorpresa e intrigata.
Aggiungici l'attrazione fisica, l'adrenalina e il fatto che per lei fosse un'esperienza del tutto nuova (quella di sentirsi molto attratta da un uomo che non fosse suo marito) ed ecco che arriva la confusione.
Confusione, non cambiamento, secondo me.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il problema di concedersi qualche avventura...
> Certo che per te questo non è identificabile come problema, come per tanti, invece, lo è!
> E in questo, guarda, ti invidio proprio!



Ciao Diletta,

mhhh ... mi chiedo a volte, come pensi ... ho difficoltà a seguirti. 

è un limite mio ... 

non credo proprio, che le nuove constatazioni ... indichino questo. 

ma poi ... buh ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo, sì.


Ok, le risposte sibilline mi infastidiscono un poco...

Mi sembra più o meno il discorso di percaso: "le donne so' tutte troie" e aggiungo io, interpretando questa tua risposta, "gli uomini son tutti dei porci".

Se è così cristallina la cosa, che ci stiamo a fare qui?


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mai preteso di non essere banale!
> 
> Seriamente: non volevo dire che se avessi incontrato l'altro vent'anni fa le cose sarebbero state diverse (credo che vent'anni fa non mi avrebbe fatto questo effetto); non volevo dire che ho sbagliato tutto e che quello che ho non è quello che voglio; non volevo dire che non ho voluto quello che ho e che mi sono fatta vivere e trasportare da altri.
> 
> ...




Cara Lola, secondo me, invece, è proprio questo...
Dici che ti piace la quarantenne che vedi allo specchio e questo è solo un bene, ma tutti questi turbamenti allora?
Prova a pensare per un attimo se non avessi marito e figlia, ma tu fossi libera e non dovessi rendere conto a nessuno...cosa faresti?
Io lo immagino...


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E far che?


Scusa Brunetta, non ho capito...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah. Io prima di parlare di cambiamento... parlerei di ... non mi viene il termine... *inappagamento forse*. Perchè se una donna adulta cambia perchè ha incontrato un lumacone il problema è altrove, secondo me.
> Potrebbe essere cambiata SE avesse avuto la storia con il lumac... ehm, con il tipo e SE questa storia l'avesse segnata in qualche modo.
> Ma per un po' di curiosità pruriginosa, qualche frase piccante e qualche occhiata...
> Cosa dovrebbe essere cambiato in lei, a parte il fatto che le si è risvegliata quella parte che la spinge a nuove curiosità?
> ...


Ma questa non è la condizione umana?
Io ho messo la canzone per metterla sul ridere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah. Io prima di parlare di cambiamento... parlerei di ... non mi viene il termine... inappagamento forse. Perchè se una donna adulta cambia perchè ha incontrato un lumacone il problema è altrove, secondo me.
> Potrebbe essere cambiata SE avesse avuto la storia con il lumac... ehm, con il tipo e SE questa storia l'avesse segnata in qualche modo.
> Ma per un po' di curiosità pruriginosa, qualche frase piccante e qualche occhiata...
> Cosa dovrebbe essere cambiato in lei, a parte il fatto che le si è risvegliata quella parte che la spinge a nuove curiosità?
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Penso però che una colta dissipata la confusione la voglia di un qualche cambiamento c'è e vada seguita in qualche modo.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok, le risposte sibilline mi infastidiscono un poco...
> 
> Mi sembra più o meno il discorso di percaso: "le donne so' tutte troie" e aggiungo io, interpretando questa tua risposta, "gli uomini son tutti dei porci".
> 
> Se è così cristallina la cosa, che ci stiamo a fare qui?


Abbi pazienza, ma se uno a cui confessi di provare attrazione sessuale per un altro l'unica cosa che viene in mente di dirti è (testuali parole) “La mia gelosia è del tipo: sei libera, però sei mia, quindi appena ti chiamo molli tutto e corri da me”. vuol dire che il medesimo ragionamento lo applica a sè stesso. Lui è libero fino a quando non torna a casa dai 70 km che fa per andare al lavoro o da qualche viaggio di un paio di settimane. Poi è casa e famiglia. Semplice.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa Brunetta, non ho capito...


Ero stata breve per essere chiara .
Questo cambiamento in cosa consiste e come pensi di doverlo esplicitare (a parte prendere qualche capo di abbigliamento anni '60, tanto di moda quest'anno, che prima ti sarebbe stato meno bene)?
Hai pensato di smettere di fumare?


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> sob!


mi sembra di vederli...a sguazzare nella tua piscina


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Lola, secondo me, invece, è proprio questo...
> Dici che ti piace la quarantenne che vedi allo specchio e questo è solo un bene, ma tutti questi turbamenti allora?
> Prova a pensare per un attimo se non avessi marito e figlia, ma tu fossi libera e non dovessi rendere conto a nessuno...cosa faresti?
> Io lo immagino...


Ma dai diletta, ma che cazzo dici.
A cosa serve rappresentarsi cosa si farebbe senza marito e figlia?
Ma cresci perdio, se vuoi fare delle cose le devi fare e prendere ne la responsabilità, così come sei


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> mhhh ... mi chiedo a volte, come pensi ... ho difficoltà a seguirti.
> 
> ...



Ciao Sienne,
ascolta: io per carattere non giro mai intorno a tante parole e mi piace essere diretta.
Tanti discorsi per una curiosità prettamente sessuale, perché se Lola si sentisse già appagata dallo scambiare qualche chiacchiera con l'amico, nonché dal ricevere qualche complimento (che fa sempre piacere) non si arrovellerebbe il cervello alla ricerca di chissà che.
Lei è curiosa di esplorare un mondo a lei sconosciuto e ne è, al tempo stesso, spaventata perché sa che porterebbe solo alla rovina di tutto quello che ha.


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Lola, secondo me, invece, è proprio questo...
> Dici che ti piace la quarantenne che vedi allo specchio e questo è solo un bene, ma tutti questi turbamenti allora?
> Prova a pensare per un attimo se non avessi marito e figlia, ma tu fossi libera e non dovessi rendere conto a nessuno...cosa faresti?
> Io lo immagino...


E' una domanda a cui non potrei rispondere perché se non avessi marito e figlia (e tutto il resto della mia vita com'è ora) non avrei conosciuto l'altro o, se lo avessi conosciuto, sarei stata diversa io, per esperienze e vissuto, e quindi è probabile che mi avrebbe turbata meno o per niente...

Sto concludendo che non è solo una questione di essere libera da vincoli o meno. C'è qualcosa d'altro e qualcuno lo ha anche detto abbastanza bene... mi sto di nuovo perdendo con tutti i post.

@Chiara: il mio cambiamento (leggi: uscita dalla depressione) è inziato prima di incontrare l'altro. L'incontro con l'altro, è probabile, ha accelerato un certo processo che era comunque in atto. Questo lo abbiamo razionalizzato anche con mio marito, ed è per questo che abbiamo deciso di rallentare un poco con i discorsi e viverci meglio questi ultimi giorni di vacanza...


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dai diletta, ma che cazzo dici.
> A cosa serve rappresentarsi cosa si farebbe senza marito e figlia?
> Ma cresci perdio, *se vuoi fare delle cose le devi fare *e prendere ne la responsabilità, così come sei





Ed è qui che casca l'asino!!
Da sposati ci sono delle cose che non si possono più fare, a meno che, la coppia si sia data una certa impostazione. 
E dico la coppia, non il singolo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ed è qui che casca l'asino!!
> Da sposati ci sono delle cose che non si possono più fare, a meno che, la coppia si sia data una certa impostazione.
> E dico la coppia, non il singolo.


Sono una marea le cose che non si possono fare! Anche prendere una laurea in lingue orientali, vivere 10 anni in oriente e poi scrivere un best seller.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi deludi: sono banalità trasformate in illuminazioni.
> Ci credo che a 40 sei diversa da quando ne avevi venti, ci mancherebbe! *Il resto è solo comunissima paura di invecchiare*.




Non concorso su nulla, men che meno sullapaura di invecchiare


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> ascolta: io per carattere non giro mai intorno a tante parole e mi piace essere diretta.
> Tanti discorsi per una curiosità prettamente sessuale, perché se Lola si sentisse già appagata dallo scambiare qualche chiacchiera con l'amico, nonché dal ricevere qualche complimento (che fa sempre piacere) non si arrovellerebbe il cervello alla ricerca di chissà che.
> Lei è curiosa di esplorare un mondo a lei sconosciuto e ne è, al tempo stesso, spaventata perché sa che porterebbe solo alla rovina di tutto quello che ha.


No, aspetta, non mi sono spiegata bene: la curiosità è sessuale, sì, ma io mi sarei accontentata delle chiacchiere se queste fossero rimaste, anche dopo la confessione reciproca, quelle che erano prima di tale confessione.
Mi sono spaventata dal fatto che ho perso il controllo e ho creduto di poterlo esplorare quel mondo sconosciuto e ho iniziato a farmi un mucchio di domande su tutto quello che ho...


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

quasi quasi l'equazione mi sembra facile ... 

lei è cambiata ... depressione ecc. 
marito non è cambiato ... roccia.

l'altro ... ha qualcosa di diverso.
qualcosa tocca ... il cambiamento in lei. 

scoprire cosa ... interessi o ecc. 
rompere la testa al marito, 
per farli entrare il cambiamento. 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> @Chiara: il mio cambiamento (leggi: uscita dalla depressione) è inziato prima di incontrare l'altro. L'incontro con l'altro, è probabile, ha accelerato un certo processo che era comunque in atto. Questo lo abbiamo razionalizzato anche con mio marito, ed è per questo che abbiamo deciso di rallentare un poco con i discorsi e viverci meglio questi ultimi giorni di vacanza...


Oh, brava. Meno discorsi e riflessioni, più vita.


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dai diletta, ma che cazzo dici.
> A cosa serve rappresentarsi cosa si farebbe senza marito e figlia?
> Ma cresci perdio, se vuoi fare delle cose le devi fare e prendere ne la responsabilità, così come sei


Su questo sono d'accordo! E vale per tutto quello che si fa. :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e una volta che ha accettato questo cambiamento, cosa fanno?
> *Lei ha dei desideri repressi e bisogno di emozioni che il marito non dà più ovviamente o che *comunque non sono nuove e quindi stimolanti per lei.
> Dici che lei ha voglia di fare e cambiare.
> Ma cambiare cosa??
> ...


Non credo che il problema siano desideri repressi
E su quell'ovviamente non sono d'accordo
Non è il batticuore che vuole come non lo volevo io, ma vi fermate sempre in molti a questo


----------



## lolapal (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oh, brava. Meno discorsi e riflessioni, più vita.


Sì! 
Ora sono rientrati... devo andare... grazie a tutti!


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, aspetta, non mi sono spiegata bene: la curiosità è sessuale, sì, ma io mi sarei accontentata delle chiacchiere se queste fossero rimaste, anche dopo la confessione reciproca, quelle che erano prima di tale confessione.
> Mi sono spaventata dal fatto che ho perso il controllo e ho creduto di poterlo esplorare quel mondo sconosciuto e ho iniziato a farmi un mucchio di domande su tutto quello che ho...




Certo Lola, ne sei stata attratta, la cosa ti ha intrigato, ma è fisiologico questo!!
Non credere che succeda solo a te!

E ora ti faccio quest'altra domanda:
ammettiamo per ipotesi che tu decida di esplorarlo quel mondo sconosciuto ok?
Te la sentiresti mai di custodire un segreto simile per il resto della tua vita? 
Tacere (e mentire anche) a tuo marito col quale hai un'intesa profonda?
Perché c'è anche questo da mettere in preventivo...il "dopo" e quel dopo può essere un macigno pesantissimo da portare sulle spalle...


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dai diletta, ma che cazzo dici.
> A cosa serve rappresentarsi cosa si farebbe senza marito e figlia?
> Ma cresci perdio, se vuoi fare delle cose le devi fare e prendere ne la responsabilità, così come sei


non sono per nulla d'accordo: marito e figlia sono validi motivi per farsi degli scrupoli


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mai preteso di non essere banale!
> 
> Seriamente: non volevo dire che se avessi incontrato l'altro vent'anni fa le cose sarebbero state diverse (credo che vent'anni fa non mi avrebbe fatto questo effetto); non volevo dire che ho sbagliato tutto e che quello che ho non è quello che voglio; non volevo dire che non ho voluto quello che ho e che mi sono fatta vivere e trasportare da altri.
> 
> ...


Quotone. E si capiva benissimo ma ovviamente qui ci si focalizza sul lumacone.....



Diletta ha detto:


> Il problema di concedersi qualche avventura...
> Certo che per te questo non è identificabile come problema, come per tanti, invece, lo è!
> E in questo, guarda, ti invidio proprio!


E come sempre non hai capito il punto



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, ma se uno a cui confessi di provare attrazione sessuale per un altro l'unica cosa che viene in mente di dirti è (testuali parole) “La mia gelosia è del tipo: sei libera, però sei mia, quindi appena ti chiamo molli tutto e corri da me”. vuol dire che il medesimo ragionamento lo applica a sè stesso. Lui è libero fino a quando non torna a casa dai 70 km che fa per andare al lavoro o da qualche viaggio di un paio di settimane. Poi è casa e famiglia. Semplice.


Purtroppo anch'io l'ho letta così. 
Il suo restare pacato davanti a questo e il confessare, solo ora, che gli è capitata la stessa cosa l'avrei letto molto male



lolapal ha detto:


> E' una domanda a cui non potrei rispondere perché se non avessi marito e figlia (e tutto il resto della mia vita com'è ora) non avrei conosciuto l'altro o, se lo avessi conosciuto, sarei stata diversa io, per esperienze e vissuto, e quindi è probabile che mi avrebbe turbata meno o per niente...
> 
> Sto concludendo che non è solo una questione di essere libera da vincoli o meno. C'è qualcosa d'altro e qualcuno lo ha anche detto abbastanza bene... mi sto di nuovo perdendo con tutti i post.
> 
> @Chiara:* il mio cambiamento (leggi: uscita dalla depressione) è inziato prima di incontrare l'altro. L'incontro con l'altro, è probabile, ha accelerato un certo processo che era comunque in atto. Questo lo abbiamo razionalizzato anche con mio marito, ed è per questo che abbiamo deciso di rallentare un poco con i discorsi e viverci meglio questi ultimi giorni di vacanza*...


Anche perchè se non fosse iniziato prima l'altro non lo avresti neanche visto.
Ovvio che si era già mosso qualcosa dentro di te




lolapal ha detto:


> No, aspetta, non mi sono spiegata bene: la curiosità è sessuale, sì, ma io mi sarei accontentata delle chiacchiere se queste fossero rimaste, anche dopo la confessione reciproca, quelle che erano prima di tale confessione.
> Mi sono spaventata dal fatto che ho perso il controllo e ho creduto di poterlo esplorare quel mondo sconosciuto e ho iniziato a farmi un mucchio di domande su tutto quello che ho...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono una marea le cose che non si possono fare! Anche prendere una laurea in lingue orientali, vivere 10 anni in oriente e poi scrivere un best seller.




Infatti !
Ed è per questo che capita di invidiare chi è single...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti !
> Ed è per questo che capita di invidiare chi è single...


Senti, nell'altro thread ci sta una poverina che ama il marito e c'è rimasta male perchè l'ha sgamato che è andato con una mignotta. Puoi andare anche lì per consolarla un po'? Dai.


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mio marito è un monolite! Lui è sempre stato determinato, sicuro di quello che vuole, non ha vacillato (quasi) mai. Non mi ha mai tradita, questo lo so, perché *non è capace di mentire, di recitare*... sono più brava io in questo...
> 
> Le esperienze cambiano, difficile farlo capire a chi è lento ad accettare i cambiamenti...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, ma se uno a cui confessi di provare attrazione sessuale per un altro l'unica cosa che viene in mente di dirti è (testuali parole) “La mia gelosia è del tipo: sei libera, però sei mia, quindi appena ti chiamo molli tutto e corri da me”. vuol dire che il medesimo ragionamento lo applica a sè stesso. Lui è libero fino a quando non torna a casa dai 70 km che fa per andare al lavoro o da qualche viaggio di un paio di settimane. Poi è casa e famiglia. Semplice.



Premetto: non penso che il punto qui sia insinuare che anche il marito di Lola possa attraversare una fase simile o aver optato per il tradimento in passato, anche se mi tocca dar ragione a chi solleva il dubbio perchè, ai tempi della collega, Lola non si era accorta proprio di nulla, quindi volendo anche lui sarebbe bravissimo a mistificare e nascondere.

Ma facciamo pure che ai tempi lui non abbia sentito il bisogno di condividere il suo turbamento con Lola, come invece ha ritenuto importante fare lei, perchè si è sentito perfettamente padrone di sè nella circostanza e sapeva bene da che parte voleva stare, mentre Lola è più in difficoltà a riconfermare a se stessa la visione di sè che ha sempre avuto finora, cioè quella di una donna _immune_ da certe tentazioni.

Credo che bisognerebbe realisticamente accettare che ognuno possa sentirsi attratto fortemente da qualcuno che non sia il partner ufficiale. Siamo anche corpi, fisici, chimici, reagiamo agli stimoli perchè siamo biologicamente progettati per farlo in quanto esseri viventi. Sgombrerei il campo dalle colpevolizzazioni per un dato così ovvio da sembrare banale. Cosa fare quando il corpo risponde, casomai, è una questione di scelta e qui subentrano le convinzioni personali. Chi si sente in grado di agire col corpo e basta e non minacciare il proprio legame primario lascia che il corpo risponda. Può diventare l'inizio di un percorso esclusivamente personale o può portare alla ridiscussione, anche solo temporanea, delle regole su cui la coppia si è retta fino ad allora. Chi non è affatto sicuro di riuscirci tentenna, forse nel tentativo di trovare la quadra tra soddisfazione di un istinto e mantenimento dello status quo, o fugge. 

Tuo marito, ad esempio, per quale motivo non ha proseguito nel gioco di seduzione con la collega? Questo sarebbe interessante da sapere. Perchè è fondamentalmente un abitudinario?
E tu, perchè continueresti e perchè invece non lo faresti?
Lasciamo perdere per il momento ciò che è giusto e ciò che è sbagliato.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti !
> Ed è per questo che capita di invidiare chi è single...



Ciao

beh ... si, s'invidia sempre ciò che non si ha ... 
il single ... invidia chi ha famiglia ... e vice versa. 

e se è così, mi chiedo ... che scelte hai preso? 

perché qui, si tratta proprio della base ...
non di un vestito a fiori o a strisce per la cena. 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che il problema siano desideri repressi
> E su quell'ovviamente non sono d'accordo
> *Non è il batticuore che vuole* come non lo volevo io, ma vi fermate sempre in molti a questo




E allora cosa vuole?
Spiegamelo bene tu.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non concorso su nulla, men che meno sullapaura di invecchiare


Scusa ma se si agisce per la paura di invecchiare non se ne è certamente consapevoli. Ogni "espediente" psicologico funziona se è inconsapevole.
"Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita mi ritrovai in una selva oscura..." è un illustre precedente.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma se si agisce per la paura di invecchiare non se ne è certamente consapevoli. Ogni "espediente" psicologico funziona se è inconsapevole.
> "Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita mi ritrovai in una selva oscura..." è un illustre precedente.



Hai ragione ho paura di invecchiare....
Inutile ribadire che è una delle poche paure che non ho. Ma tanto tu credi che sia così....


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti, nell'altro thread ci sta una poverina che ama il marito e c'è rimasta male perchè l'ha sgamato che è andato con una mignotta. Puoi andare anche lì per consolarla un po'? Dai.




Se c'è rimasta male (e magari ci soffre pure!) per una cavolata simile dille da parte mia che vada a farsi un trapianto di cervello!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono per nulla d'accordo: marito e figlia sono validi motivi per farsi degli scrupoli


Ma certo che lo sono.
Ma cosa serve immaginare cosa si potrebbe fare se non si fosse sposate e madri? Capire che ci daresti dentro a più non posso perché potresti mentre allo stato attuale delle cose no?
Nel momento in cui da sposata e madre ti si presentano certe opportunità o avresti voglia di fare certe cose non  è lo stato civile a fermarti, è il buon senso che ti dice di no.ma anche di sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Premetto: non penso che il punto qui sia insinuare che anche il marito di Lola possa attraversare una fase simile o aver optato per il tradimento in passato, anche se mi tocca dar ragione a chi solleva il dubbio perchè, ai tempi della collega, Lola non si era accorta proprio di nulla, quindi volendo anche lui sarebbe bravissimo a mistificare e nascondere.
> 
> Ma facciamo pure che ai tempi lui non abbia sentito il bisogno di condividere il suo turbamento con Lola, come invece ha ritenuto importante fare lei, perchè si è sentito perfettamente padrone di sè nella circostanza e sapeva bene da che parte voleva stare, mentre Lola è più in difficoltà a riconfermare a se stessa la visione di sè che ha sempre avuto finora, cioè quella di una donna _immune_ da certe tentazioni.
> 
> ...


Leda, ma la storia della collega è quella che gli è venuta in mente lì per lì per farla sentire, come dire?, compresa. Io non mi riferivo a quella. Anche perchè è CHIARO che non ci ha combinato poi un cazzo per raccontarla alla moglie col rischio che lei poi potesse risalire per qualche via traversa a sta tizia.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti !
> Ed è per questo che capita di invidiare chi è single...


Il marito poi è secondario. Io ero ben consapevole, non essendo stata una protagonista di "16 anni e incinta", che avere figli significa un'assunzione di responsabilità a vita.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo sono.
> *Ma cosa serve immaginare cosa si potrebbe fare se non si fosse sposate e madri? *Capire che ci daresti dentro a più non posso perché potresti mentre allo stato attuale delle cose no?
> Nel momento in cui da sposata e madre ti si presentano certe opportunità o avresti voglia di fare certe cose è lo stato civile a fermarti, è il buon senso che ti dice di no.ma anche di sì.


nulla in effetti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Premetto: non penso che il punto qui sia insinuare che anche il marito di Lola possa attraversare una fase simile o aver optato per il tradimento in passato, anche se mi tocca dar ragione a chi solleva il dubbio perchè, ai tempi della collega, Lola non si era accorta proprio di nulla, quindi volendo anche lui sarebbe bravissimo a mistificare e nascondere.
> 
> Ma facciamo pure che ai tempi lui non abbia sentito il bisogno di condividere il suo turbamento con Lola, come invece ha ritenuto importante fare lei, perchè si è sentito perfettamente padrone di sè nella circostanza e sapeva bene da che parte voleva stare, mentre Lola è più in difficoltà a riconfermare a se stessa la visione di sè che ha sempre avuto finora, cioè quella di una donna _immune_ da certe tentazioni.
> 
> ...


Oh :up:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh ... si, s'invidia sempre ciò che non si ha ...
> il single ... invidia chi ha famiglia ... e vice versa.
> ...


:up:è la stessa domanda di Leda


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se c'è rimasta male (e magari ci soffre pure!) per una cavolata simile dille da parte mia che vada a farsi un trapianto di cervello!!


Vado.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, aspetta, non mi sono spiegata bene: la curiosità è sessuale, sì, ma io mi sarei accontentata delle chiacchiere se queste fossero rimaste, anche dopo la confessione reciproca, quelle che erano prima di tale confessione.
> *Mi sono spaventata dal fatto che ho perso il controllo e ho creduto di poterlo esplorare quel mondo sconosciuto e ho iniziato a farmi un mucchio di domande su tutto quello che ho*...


ma guarda che succede, eh? siamo umani e soprattutto non possiamo controllare tutto.
Tu sei andata fuori dall'immagine che avevi di te stessa e ti sei spaventata.
Ma non è che tu non sei più quella di prima.
E' che sei anche quella di adesso ma prima non lo sapevi.
Non ti era mai successo di dire: non avrei mai pensato di reagire così?
Noi reagiamo agli stimoli: fino a che non arriva lo stimolo giusto, non sappiamo come reagiremo.
Il problema, se è un problema, è che questa nuova parte di te... in fondo mica ti dispiace, no?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione ho paura di invecchiare....
> Inutile ribadire che è una delle poche paure che non ho. Ma tanto tu credi che sia così....


1) Ma chi parlava di te?
2) Se ti senti presa in causa allora spiega
3) La non consapevolezza è diffusa. Credo che ci confronti per approfondire e migliorarla non per difendersi, da che poi?





Spiego cosa intendo con paura di invecchiare.
Non intendo la banale paura delle rughe (piuttosto diffusa visto il fatturato delle industrie che se ne occupano e dei chirurghi plastici, nonostante gli evidenti risultati spesso negativi) e non intendo neppure la paura della morte in sé perché è una paura che si ha sin da bambini e che la consapevolezza, sempre più chiara, che è imprevedibile il come e il quando porta a rimuovere.
Intendo il vedere ridursi le possibilità di scelta in senso lato. L'avvicinarsi al momento in cui, ragionevolmente, non si potranno avere più figli, e non c'entra averne già 10 o non averne mai voluti, perché è una cosa che rientra proprio nell'ambito delle possibilità che si riducono, il vedere gradualmente ridursi l'efficienza e l'apparenza fisica (anche la persone più in forma si sente dire "come sei in forma!" cosa che a 20 non le dice nessuno) anche quando lo si vuole negare, la presa di coscienza che tempo per un nuovo corso di studi e una nuova carriera non ci sono, la frustrazione inevitabile e di tutti per la quotidianeità che non può essere speciale e splendente come si sognava, e così via. Il vedere i figli crescere e, pur con tutto l'amore e l'orgoglio, rendersi conto che loro sono il futuro e non noi, se figli non se ne hanno il vedere le nuove generazioni, sono altri aspetti che fanno sentire che il nostro tempo di vita, emozioni, possibilità si sta riducendo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leda, ma la storia della collega è quella che gli è venuta in mente lì per lì per farla sentire, come dire?, compresa. Io non mi riferivo a quella. Anche perchè è CHIARO che non ci ha combinato poi un cazzo per raccontarla alla moglie col rischio che lei poi potesse risalire per qualche via traversa a sta tizia.


Io sono piuttosto d'accordo con te. Anche perché i "segnali" non si comprendono, soprattutto se non vogliono essere mandati, ma possono essere percepiti e portare a un'inquietudine che poi si cerca di placare.

Inoltre la reazione di lui è molto bella in linea teorica ma troppo accogliente, davvero troppo.


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) Ma chi parlava di te?
> 2) Se ti senti presa in causa allora spiega
> 3) La non consapevolezza è diffusa. Credo che ci confronti per approfondire e migliorarla non per difendersi, da che poi?
> 
> ...



Ciao Brunetta,

si certo.
ma quelle che si "chiudono" da una parte,
dall'altra se ne aprono altre, diverse ... sì. 

ogni età, o periodo ha il suo fascino ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) Ma chi parlava di te?
> 2) Se ti senti presa in causa allora spiega
> 3) La non consapevolezza è diffusa. Credo che ci confronti per approfondire e migliorarla non per difendersi, da che poi?
> 
> ...



Hai quotato me e  ti ho risposto
Grazie per la spiegazione. Non mi ci ritrovo. 
L'unica paura che ho è quella di morire ma in realtà ho paura di morire adesso non quando sarò invecchiata. Lì do per scontato che debba accadere


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> si certo.
> ma quelle che si "chiudono" da una parte,
> ...



quoto


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh :up:





Beh, sai, io la faccio facile: quando il corpo ha chiamato, ho risposto. Così adesso so cosa c'è dall'altra parte del fossato. Non credo avrei la stessa tranquillità nel dire: "Guarda, non c'è niente che non si trovi anche al di qua", ma ci sono esperienze che bisogna vivere per capire, e non servono tutti gli ammonimenti preventivi del mondo. Lo sappiamo bene noi che siamo madri, perchè lo sperimentiamo con i nostri figli, e prima ancora l'abbiamo provato da figli noi stessi 
Detto ciò, io non avevo la preoccupazione di distruggere nulla: potevo eventualmente dare il colpo di grazia ad una storia agonizzante (e infatti così è stato) e fare un'esperienza di vita e di crescita che servisse solo a me, per la mia vita futura, e questo è stato un incentivo. Non mi sarei comportata allo stesso modo se avessi avuto una storia a cui tenevo, e che volevo far funzionare anche per il futuro.
Diverso è il caso della nostra Lola.
Ma, considerato il momento di vita in cui si trova, per età, passaggi obbligati, ecc., mi pare che anche per lei sia arrivato il tempo dei bilanci, quello che mediamente ti colpisce dritto in fronte intorno ai 40 anni. Realizzi tutto d'un colpo che non hai più un tempo infinito davanti a te per fare quello che hai rimandato dicendoti: "Più avanti lo faccio, adesso sono prioritarie altre cose.". Il viaggio in Australia, la seconda laurea, un anno sabbatico in giro per il mondo, il corso di ceramica, lo yoga, la villa con piscina (senza alieni ) che non sarai mai abbastanza ricca per permetterti. Non è questione di aver paura di invecchiare, è che realizzi che tra le tante te stessa ideali che volevi realizzare è il caso di puntare su alcune con molta più decisione perchè marito e figli sono, oltre che una meravigliosa realtà, una zavorra che limita e rallenta i cambiamenti. E senti che non c'è più tutto 'sto tempo da perdere, ti viene addosso un'urgenza, una fame di vita, di cambiamenti, di stimoli che rischi di uscirci di testa.
Ecco, io penso che Lola sia alle prese con questo: con la fame di vita, e non penso che sia un caso che sia stato proprio uno stimolo sessuale a fargliene prendere coscienza, perchè il sesso è vitale, è sovversivo, energizzante e l'ha rimessa in contatto con la parte più primitiva e selvaggia di sè.
Ora si guarda intorno, e vede suo marito e suo figlio che vanno in crisi se cambia le tende in salotto e si chiede se deve optare per un suicidio interiore o se c'è il modo per rimanere viva lei senza commettere omicidi simbolici. La risposta è ovviamente no. Ogni cambiamento significa la morte o quanto meno la trasformazione di quello che c'era prima. E, per chi ha un minimo di senso di responsabilità e una certa inesperienza nella conduzione di macchine da guerra, ce n'è abbastanza per far tremare le vene ai polsi.
Io prenderei fiato e non agirei affrettatamente.
Si è sollevato un gran polverone, ma i granelli prima o poi si posano e il quadro torna più limpido.
I cambiamenti interiori, l'assorbimento di questi, hanno i loro tempi tecnici. Bisogna concederseli, senza farsi prendere dal panico. E poi, come giustamente dicevi tu, individuare da cosa partire, e farlo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> si certo.
> ma quelle che si "chiudono" da una parte,
> ...


Io ne sono convinta. Però credo che queste sensazioni, che corrispondono anche a una reale riduzione delle possibilità di scelta, possano essere una forte motivazione per molti.


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ne sono convinta. Però credo che queste sensazioni, che corrispondono anche a una reale riduzione delle possibilità di scelta, possano essere una forte motivazione per molti.


Mentre sproloquiavo per risponderti articolatamente, tu hai sintetizzato in maniera ben più efficace 
Sì, sono perfettamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, sai, io la faccio facile: quando il corpo ha chiamato, ho risposto. Così adesso so cosa c'è dall'altra parte del fossato. Non credo avrei la stessa tranquillità nel dire: "Guarda, non c'è niente che non si trovi anche al di qua", ma ci sono esperienze che bisogna vivere per capire, e non servono tutti gli ammonimenti preventivi del mondo. Lo sappiamo bene noi che siamo madri, perchè lo sperimentiamo con i nostri figli, e prima ancora l'abbiamo provato da figli noi stessi
> Detto ciò, io non avevo la preoccupazione di distruggere nulla: potevo eventualmente dare il colpo di grazia ad una storia agonizzante (e infatti così è stato) e fare un'esperienza di vita e di crescita che servisse solo a me, per la mia vita futura, e questo è stato un incentivo. Non mi sarei comportata allo stesso modo se avessi avuto una storia a cui tenevo, e che volevo far funzionare anche per il futuro.
> Diverso è il caso della nostra Lola.
> Ma, considerato il momento di vita in cui si trova, per età, passaggi obbligati, ecc., mi pare che anche per lei sia arrivato il tempo dei bilanci, quello che mediamente ti colpisce dritto in fronte intorno ai 40 anni. Realizzi tutto d'un colpo che non hai più un tempo infinito davanti a te per fare quello che hai rimandato dicendoti: "Più avanti lo faccio, adesso sono prioritarie altre cose.". Il viaggio in Australia, la seconda laurea, un anno sabbatico in giro per il mondo, il corso di ceramica, lo yoga, la villa con piscina (senza alieni ) che non sarai mai abbastanza ricca per permetterti. Non è questione di aver paura di invecchiare, è che realizzi che tra le tante te stessa ideali che volevi realizzare è il caso di puntare su alcune con molta più decisione perchè* marito e figli sono, oltre che una meravigliosa realtà, una zavorra che limita e rallenta i cambiamenti. E senti che non c'è più tutto 'sto tempo da perdere, ti viene addosso un'urgenza, una fame di vita, di cambiamenti, di stimoli che rischi di uscirci di testa.
> ...


Hai spiegato, meglio, quello che intendo.
Direi anche che il sesso è più semplice da trovare piuttosto di tante altre possibilità molto più ardue e faticose.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mentre sproloquiavo per risponderti articolatamente, tu hai sintetizzato in maniera ben più efficace
> Sì, sono perfettamente d'accordo con te


-"L'hai detto meglio tu"
-"No, No tu"

Sembriamo le bimbeminkia che danno della figa a vicenda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda che succede, eh? siamo umani e soprattutto non possiamo controllare tutto.
> Tu sei andata fuori dall'immagine che avevi di te stessa e ti sei spaventata.
> Ma non è che tu non sei più quella di prima.
> E' che sei anche quella di adesso ma prima non lo sapevi.
> ...


verde mio,questo è un bel pezzo di verita'...


----------



## ilnikko (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> [...] la villa con piscina (senza alieni ) [...]


:rotfl: Ledaaaaaa


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai spiegato, meglio, quello che intendo.
> Direi anche che il sesso è più semplice da trovare piuttosto di tante altre possibilità molto più ardue e faticose.


Decisamente :up:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

ma tu chi sei che conosci queste cose?





ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl: Ledaaaaaa


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> -"L'hai detto meglio tu"
> -"No, No tu"
> 
> Sembriamo le bimbeminkia che danno della figa a vicenda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl: Ledaaaaaa




Sìììììììììì??? 

:lipstick:


----------



## ilnikko (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu chi sei che conosci queste cose?


Leggo
poi se non vuoi me lo dici e mi adeguo...


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Leggo
> poi se non vuoi me lo dici e mi adeguo...


niente, gli alieni erano marginali, sorry.puoi leggere, ne hai facoltà


----------



## ilnikko (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente, gli alieni erano marginali, sorry.puoi leggere, ne hai facoltà


Grazie madame


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai spiegato, meglio, quello che intendo.
> Direi anche che il sesso è più semplice da trovare piuttosto di tante altre possibilità molto più ardue e faticose.


Inizio col dire che quoto leda come hai fatto tu. Ha  scritto molte verità.
Non capisco perché tu invece debba scrivere tutte queste cazzate sul sesso. Come se fosse una cosa squallida e sporca. Anche il sesso può essere una possibilità ardua e faticosa da vivere o da trovare. Il sesso inteso come facile ripiego o scorciatoia c'e, esiste, ci mancherebbe. Ma buttato sempre come la cosa più banale e scontata dà tanto l'idea della volpe e dell'uva.


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

*Già nel 1851 qualcuno scriveva ....*

La donna è mobile
Qual piuma al vento,
Muta d’accento – e di pensiero.
Sempre un amabile,
Leggiadro viso,
In pianto o in riso, – è menzognero.
La donna è mobil
Qual piuma al vento
Muta d’accento e di pensier!

È sempre misero
Chi a lei s’affida,
Chi le confida – mal cauto il core!
Pur mai non sentesi
Felice appieno
Chi su quel seno – non liba amore!
La donna è mobil
Qual piuma al vento
Muta d’accento e di pensier!

Mi pare che ci sia tutto .... ora a voi


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> La donna è mobile
> Qual piuma al vento,
> Muta d’accento – e di pensiero.
> Sempre un amabile,
> ...


ti risponderei con "la calunnia è un venticello" etc


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Inizio col dire che quoto leda come hai fatto tu. Ha  scritto molte verità.
> Non capisco perché tu invece debba scrivere tutte queste cazzate sul sesso. Come se fosse una cosa squallida e sporca. Anche il sesso può essere una possibilità ardua e faticosa da vivere o da trovare. Il sesso inteso come facile ripiego o scorciatoia c'e, esiste, ci mancherebbe. Ma buttato sempre come la cosa più banale e scontata dà tanto l'idea della volpe e dell'uva.


Il sesso non lo trovo per nulla sporco.
Leggo altri che lo trovano interessante solo considerandolo sporco.
Credo che per molti sia una scorciatoia.
Per lolapal mi sembra che non sarebbe una soluzione.
La volpe e l'uva non l'ho capita, oppure l'ho capita :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> La donna è mobile
> Qual piuma al vento,
> Muta d’accento – e di pensiero.
> Sempre un amabile,
> ...


Nel 1851.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

ma poi alle volpi mica piace l'uva, almeno le volpi che conosco io


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Inizio col dire che quoto leda come hai fatto tu. Ha  scritto molte verità.
> Non capisco perché tu invece debba scrivere tutte queste cazzate sul sesso. Come se fosse una cosa squallida e sporca. Anche il sesso può essere una possibilità ardua e faticosa da vivere o da trovare. Il sesso inteso come facile ripiego o scorciatoia c'e, esiste, ci mancherebbe. Ma buttato sempre come la cosa più banale e scontata dà tanto l'idea della volpe e dell'uva.


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti risponderei con "la calunnia è un venticello" etc


:up:


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel 1851.


Anche prima tranquilla


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, sai, io la faccio facile: quando il corpo ha chiamato, ho risposto. Così adesso so cosa c'è dall'altra parte del fossato. Non credo avrei la stessa tranquillità nel dire: "Guarda, non c'è niente che non si trovi anche al di qua", ma ci sono esperienze che bisogna vivere per capire, e non servono tutti gli ammonimenti preventivi del mondo. Lo sappiamo bene noi che siamo madri, perchè lo sperimentiamo con i nostri figli, e prima ancora l'abbiamo provato da figli noi stessi
> Detto ciò, io non avevo la preoccupazione di distruggere nulla: potevo eventualmente dare il colpo di grazia ad una storia agonizzante (e infatti così è stato) e fare un'esperienza di vita e di crescita che servisse solo a me, per la mia vita futura, e questo è stato un incentivo. Non mi sarei comportata allo stesso modo se avessi avuto una storia a cui tenevo, e che volevo far funzionare anche per il futuro.
> Diverso è il caso della nostra Lola.
> Ma, considerato il momento di vita in cui si trova, per età, passaggi obbligati, ecc., mi pare che anche per lei sia arrivato il tempo dei bilanci, quello che mediamente ti colpisce dritto in fronte intorno ai 40 anni. Realizzi tutto d'un colpo che non hai più un tempo infinito davanti a te per fare quello che hai rimandato dicendoti: "Più avanti lo faccio, adesso sono prioritarie altre cose.". Il viaggio in Australia, la seconda laurea, un anno sabbatico in giro per il mondo, il corso di ceramica, lo yoga, la villa con piscina (senza alieni ) che non sarai mai abbastanza ricca per permetterti. Non è questione di aver paura di invecchiare, è che realizzi che tra le tante te stessa ideali che volevi realizzare è il caso di puntare su alcune con molta più decisione perchè marito e figli sono, oltre che una meravigliosa realtà, una zavorra che limita e rallenta i cambiamenti. E senti che non c'è più tutto 'sto tempo da perdere, ti viene addosso un'urgenza, una fame di vita, di cambiamenti, di stimoli che rischi di uscirci di testa.
> ...



:up: Purtroppo. Ed è questo il problema della crisi di lola. Sapere che quel cambiamento comporta delle conseguenze ma avere difficoltà anche solo ad ammetterlo.

Però concordo sul prendere tempo, certe vicissitudini col tempo si ridimensionano anche solo fisiologicamente e se la mente sbolle si sentono meno certe impellenze.


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> :up: Purtroppo. Ed è questo il problema della crisi di lola. Sapere che quel cambiamento comporta delle conseguenze ma avere difficoltà anche solo ad ammetterlo.
> 
> Però concordo sul prendere tempo, certe vicissitudini col tempo si ridimensionano anche solo fisiologicamente e se la mente sbolle si sentono meno certe impellenze.



:up:

Ehehehe, l'irruzione del _desiderio_ (in senso lato e letterale insieme) nella propria vita è sempre deflagrante.
Non c'è nulla che sia più connotato dal senso di urgenza ed impellenza.
Ma per fortuna va a onde, si solleva e poi si placa. Come tutto, o quasi ^^
E' bello anche raccogliere conchiglie sulla spiaggia dopo la mareggiata...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Anche prima tranquilla


E' preoccupante che venga trovata attuale o che lo sia.


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' preoccupante che venga trovata attuale o che lo sia.


Purtroppo ma ad essere onesti questo è


----------



## JON (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Ehehehe, l'irruzione del _desiderio_ (in senso lato e letterale insieme) nella propria vita è sempre deflagrante.
> Non c'è nulla che sia più connotato dal senso di urgenza ed impellenza.
> ...


Col post di prima hai scritto grandi cose. Verità che nulla vogliono, ne possono, risolvere. Ma sicuramente potrebbero essere utili a coloro che arrivati su quella soglia preservano comunque un minimo di senso della responsabilità dovuta. L'esperienza però è un fatto imprescindibile.

LIBERTA'. E' il nostro bisogno fondamentale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Purtroppo ma ad essere onesti questo è


ma non dire fregnacce, lupacchiotto.


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non dire fregnacce, lupacchiotto.


Magari lo fossero Sbry .... magari lo fossero


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Magari lo fossero Sbry .... magari lo fossero


Non esistono 'le donne', così come non esistono 'gli uomini'.
Tempo fa c'era qui un utente che diceva che qualunque uomo si sarebbe trom... ehm, avrebbe avuto rapporti anche con un lampione, in mancanza di meglio.
Aveva detto una roba tipo 'gli uomini sono come quei cani che si attaccano agli stinchi'.
Ti riconosci in questa descrizione tu?
Per quanto riguarda la 'mobilità', adesso tanto diffusa lavorativamente parlando, le donne sono mobili tanto quanto lo sono gli uomini.
Dipende dalla persona il farsi portare come una piuma dal vento o ancorarsi saldamente per resistere a una bufera.
Dipende da quello che vuole, e spesso anche dalla sua conoscenza di quello che vuole, secondo me.


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non esistono 'le donne', così come non esistono 'gli uomini'.
> Tempo fa c'era qui un utente che diceva che qualunque uomo si sarebbe trom... ehm, avrebbe avuto rapporti anche con un lampione, in mancanza di meglio.
> Aveva detto una roba tipo 'gli uomini sono come quei cani che si attaccano agli stinchi'.
> Ti riconosci in questa descrizione tu?
> ...


Da scolpire nella pietra.


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non esistono 'le donne', così come non esistono 'gli uomini'.
> Tempo fa c'era qui un utente che diceva che qualunque uomo si sarebbe trom... ehm, avrebbe avuto rapporti anche con un lampione, in mancanza di meglio.
> Aveva detto una roba tipo 'gli uomini sono come quei cani che si attaccano agli stinchi'.
> Ti riconosci in questa descrizione tu?
> ...


No non mi riconosco nella descrizione.
Per quanto riguarda la mobilità non penso che Verdi si riferisse a quello ma ad una certa volubilità e necessità di provare a spostare sempre più avanti un limite (che per definizione è statico). 
A non rendersi, o non voler rendersi, conto che ad ogni azione corrisponde una conseguenza. 
Dipende tutto da quello che vuole, e spesso anche dalla sua conoscenza di quello che vuole, giusto per carità ma questo è vero quando si parla al singolare difatti tu parli "della persona" ... se tale persona non vuole ancorarsi saldamente per resistere a una bufera allora facesse la cortesia di togliersi di torno prima di farsi portare come una piuma al vento


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> No non mi riconosco nella descrizione.
> Per quanto riguarda la mobilità non penso che Verdi si riferisse a quello ma ad una certa volubilità e necessità di provare a spostare sempre più avanti un limite (che per definizione è statico).
> A non rendersi, o non voler rendersi, conto che ad ogni azione corrisponde una conseguenza.
> Dipende tutto da quello che vuole, e spesso anche dalla sua conoscenza di quello che vuole, giusto per carità ma questo è vero quando si parla al singolare difatti tu parli "della persona" ... se tale persona non vuole ancorarsi saldamente per resistere a una bufera allora facesse la cortesia di togliersi di torno prima di farsi portare come una piuma al vento


Forse era Boito, non so sono ignorante.
Il fatto è che parlavano di donne represse e non istruite. Attualmente ce ne sono ancora (sì? no?) per gli stessi motivi? 
Forse ora chi si vuol far portare sceglie.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non esistono 'le donne', così come non esistono 'gli uomini'.
> *Tempo fa c'era qui un utente che diceva che qualunque uomo si sarebbe trom... ehm, avrebbe avuto rapporti anche con un lampione,* in mancanza di meglio.
> Aveva detto una roba tipo 'gli uomini sono come quei cani che si attaccano agli stinchi'.
> Ti riconosci in questa descrizione tu?
> ...



ma chi era?


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse era Boito, non so sono ignorante.
> Il fatto è che parlavano di donne represse e non istruite. Attualmente ce ne sono ancora (sì? no?) per gli stessi motivi?
> *Forse ora chi si vuol far portare sceglie*.


"*Forse ora chi si vuol far portare sceglie" *mmmm quante volte "sceglie"? 1, 2 , 5, n. allora non si parla più di piuma ma di altro .... sia in caso che nell'altro così evitiamo discussioni


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> "*Forse ora chi si vuol far portare sceglie" *mmmm quante volte "sceglie"? 1, 2 , 5, n. allora non si parla più di piuma ma di altro .... sia in caso che nell'altro così evitiamo discussioni


sicuramente ti si può dare del melodrammatico


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma chi era?


non mi ricordo ma quando lo vedo lo riconosco:mrgreen: ... e lui lo sa:mrgreen:


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi ricordo ma quando lo vedo lo riconosco:mrgreen: ... e lui lo sa:mrgreen:



che carino!

:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente ti si può dare del melodrammatico


..zzo mai aggettivato in tal modo .... c'è da festeggiare :canna:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> ..zzo mai aggettivato in tal modo .... c'è da festeggiare :canna:


speriamo non ci becchino qui nella hall:canna:


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> speriamo non ci becchino qui nella hall:canna:


No tranquilla il direttore lo conosco


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2013)

*Però in effetti*

a pensarci bene Joey, molto stranamente, ha notato qualcosa che non torna nel discorso fatto a lei dal marito...
Cosa significa che appena la chiama lei deve mollare tutto e correre da lui?
Come se quello che lei fa quando lui non c'è non lo riguardasse da vicino...
Che tenda ad un'apertura del matrimonio, magari perché lo sente come un bisogno anche per se stesso?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> a pensarci bene Joey, molto stranamente, ha notato qualcosa che non torna nel discorso fatto a lei dal marito...
> *Cosa significa che appena la chiama lei deve mollare tutto e correre da lui?*
> Come se quello che lei fa quando lui non c'è non lo riguardasse da vicino...
> Che tenda ad un'apertura del matrimonio, magari perché lo sente come un bisogno anche per se stesso?


Mi ha ricordato Tebe.


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ha ricordato Tebe.


 Pure a me!


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> a pensarci bene Joey, molto stranamente, ha notato qualcosa che non torna nel discorso fatto a lei dal marito...
> Cosa significa che *appena la chiama lei deve mollare tutto e correre da lui*?
> Come se quello che lei fa quando lui non c'è non lo riguardasse da vicino...
> Che tenda ad un'apertura del matrimonio, magari perché lo sente come un bisogno anche per se stesso?


Ti dirò che la cosa, melodrammaticamente parlando :canna:, aveva colpito anche me!!!
Forse è una di quelle "idiozie" dette nel momento della "confessione" di Lola ... boh!!
Comunque questa sera offrirò da bene al demone :sbronza:spero che si plachi almeno un pò ....


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.
> Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.
> La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.
> Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.
> ...


Chi mi aggiorna sulle novità di questo fenomeno? :idea:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chi mi aggiorna sulle novità di questo fenomeno? :idea:


Ne ha parlato con il marito che ha compreso e ora terrà le distanze con il broccolatore. Però si pone domande sulla parte di lei che ha scoperto e noi ci poniamo domande sul marito troppo comprensivo che potrebbe nascondere qualcosa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> se lo vado a trovare dove lavora (campeggio estivo), prende un bungalow; io cado dalle nuvole e gli chiedo perché; lui, molto serio, mi chiede se veramente me lo deve spiegare a cosa serve il bungaow;


Mi prenda un fulmine se, subito prima di questa cosa del bungalow, il broccolatore del villaggio non ti ha detto qualcosa del tipo:

_Io non invidio ai vati _
_Le lodi e i sacri allori, _
_Nè curo i pregi e gli ori _
_D'un duce o d'un sovran. _
_
Saran miei dì beati _
_Se avrò il mio crine cinto _
_Di serto vario-pinto _
_Tessuto di tua man.
_
_Saran miei dì beati _
_Se in mezzo a bosco ombroso _
_Il volto tuo vezzoso _
_Godrommi a contemplar. _
_
Che bel vederci allora _
_Mille cambiar sembianti, _
_E direi: O cori amanti, _
_Cessate il palpitar!
_


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah. Io prima di parlare di cambiamento... parlerei di ... non mi viene il termine... inappagamento forse. Perchè se una donna adulta cambia perchè ha incontrato un lumacone il problema è altrove, secondo me.
> Potrebbe essere cambiata SE avesse avuto la storia con il lumac... ehm, con il tipo e SE questa storia l'avesse segnata in qualche modo.
> Ma per un po' di curiosità pruriginosa, qualche frase piccante e qualche occhiata...
> Cosa dovrebbe essere cambiato in lei, a parte il fatto che le si è risvegliata quella parte che la spinge a nuove curiosità?
> ...


Da un certo punto di vista, questa analisi di Sbriciolata mi sembra la più realistica, ma un cambiamento comunque in me c'è stato e prima di incontrare il lumacone...


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, ma se uno a cui confessi di provare attrazione sessuale per un altro l'unica cosa che viene in mente di dirti è (testuali parole) “La mia gelosia è del tipo: sei libera, però sei mia, quindi appena ti chiamo molli tutto e corri da me”. vuol dire che il medesimo ragionamento lo applica a sè stesso. Lui è libero fino a quando non torna a casa dai 70 km che fa per andare al lavoro o da qualche viaggio di un paio di settimane. Poi è casa e famiglia. Semplice.


Sì, è semplice e riduttivo, come semplice e riduttivo è purtroppo raccontare il tutto (cioè tutta la mia vita) in un forum.
Vedi, Joey, mio marito non ha affatto voglia di complicarsi la vita, a lui sta bene quello che ha perché è quello che ha sempre voluto, non lo smuovi e non (solo) perché è un abitudinario (come diceva qualcuno), ma perché per lui è "tempo sprecato". Ci sono cose che per lui sono più importanti: una volta che è riuscito a mettere in cima alla lista me e nostra figlia, le sue priorità sono il lavoro e i suoi interessi e non sprecherà il suo tempo a flirtare o a immaginarsi con un'altra o a mentire per nascondersi. Lui fa tutto alla luce del sole: se gli capiterà mai d'incontrare un'altra che lo coinvolgerà di più di come lo coinvolgo io, lui me lo dirà direttamente e mi lascerà, punto.
Andare con la collega sarebbe stato una complicazione per lui. Avere un'amante vicino al lavoro, pure, perché il lavoro lo assorbe moltissimo, è il suo lavoro la mia rivale numero uno!
Abbiamo un'abitudine che abbiamo preso da ragazzi e non abbiamo mai perso: ci sentiamo per telefono più volte durante la giornata, io gli dico cosa faccio, lui mi dice cosa fa, abbiamo sempre qualcosa da dirci e raccontarci o anche solo semplicemente per dirci "mi manchi" e "ti amo". Lo so che è un po' patetico, ma è così...


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda che succede, eh? siamo umani e soprattutto non possiamo controllare tutto.
> Tu sei andata fuori dall'immagine che avevi di te stessa e ti sei spaventata.
> Ma non è che tu non sei più quella di prima.
> E' che sei anche quella di adesso ma prima non lo sapevi.
> ...


No, non mi dispiace affatto! Ho fatto un mucchio di fatica per (ri)trovarla...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, è semplice e riduttivo, come semplice e riduttivo è purtroppo raccontare il tutto (cioè tutta la mia vita) in un forum.
> Vedi, Joey, mio marito non ha affatto voglia di complicarsi la vita, a lui sta bene quello che ha perché è quello che ha sempre voluto, non lo smuovi e non (solo) perché è un abitudinario (come diceva qualcuno), ma perché per lui è "tempo sprecato". Ci sono cose che per lui sono più importanti: una volta che è riuscito a mettere in cima alla lista me e nostra figlia, le sue priorità sono il lavoro e i suoi interessi e non sprecherà il suo tempo a flirtare o a immaginarsi con un'altra o a mentire per nascondersi. Lui fa tutto alla luce del sole: se gli capiterà mai d'incontrare un'altra che lo coinvolgerà di più di come lo coinvolgo io, lui me lo dirà direttamente e mi lascerà, punto.
> Andare con la collega sarebbe stato una complicazione per lui. Avere un'amante vicino al lavoro, pure, perché il lavoro lo assorbe moltissimo, è il suo lavoro la mia rivale numero uno!
> Abbiamo un'abitudine che abbiamo preso da ragazzi e non abbiamo mai perso: ci sentiamo per telefono più volte durante la giornata, io gli dico cosa faccio, lui mi dice cosa fa, abbiamo sempre qualcosa da dirci e raccontarci o anche solo semplicemente per dirci "mi manchi" e "ti amo". Lo so che è un po' patetico, ma è così...


Non è patetico.
Tu comunque non parlare in un forum delle cose solo vostre.
Questo sarebbe patetico.
Ma conosco il tipo.
E ricorda che tu hai avuto un coraggio che ben poche persone hanno.

Patetico è dover ricorrere a 40 anni suonati a balote pur di uscire con una persona.
Questo per me è patetico.

Per me è patetico non aver le palle di dire alla moglie esco a cena con una collega di lavoro e rinunciare.


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che il problema siano desideri repressi
> E su quell'ovviamente non sono d'accordo
> Non è il batticuore che vuole come non lo volevo io, ma vi fermate sempre in molti a questo


No, infatti non voglio il batticuore, non sono da emozioni forti, anzi direi tutto il contrario.


----------



## passante (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, infatti non voglio il batticuore, non sono da emozioni forti, anzi direi tutto il contrario.


 ciao lola :smile: sei stata prudente e coraggiosa insieme.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, è semplice e riduttivo, come semplice e riduttivo è purtroppo raccontare il tutto (cioè tutta la mia vita) in un forum.
> Vedi, Joey, mio marito non ha affatto voglia di complicarsi la vita, a lui sta bene quello che ha perché è quello che ha sempre voluto, non lo smuovi e non (solo) perché è un abitudinario (come diceva qualcuno), ma perché per lui è "tempo sprecato". Ci sono cose che per lui sono più importanti: una volta che è riuscito a mettere in cima alla lista me e nostra figlia, le sue priorità sono il lavoro e i suoi interessi e non sprecherà il suo tempo a flirtare o a immaginarsi con un'altra o a mentire per nascondersi. Lui fa tutto alla luce del sole: se gli capiterà mai d'incontrare un'altra che lo coinvolgerà di più di come lo coinvolgo io, lui me lo dirà direttamente e mi lascerà, punto.
> Andare con la collega sarebbe stato una complicazione per lui. Avere un'amante vicino al lavoro, pure, perché il lavoro lo assorbe moltissimo, è il suo lavoro la mia rivale numero uno!
> Abbiamo un'abitudine che abbiamo preso da ragazzi e non abbiamo mai perso: ci sentiamo per telefono più volte durante la giornata, io gli dico cosa faccio, lui mi dice cosa fa, abbiamo sempre qualcosa da dirci e raccontarci o anche solo semplicemente per dirci "mi manchi" e "ti amo". Lo so che è un po' patetico, ma è così...


Tempo sprecato, sì. Io non voglio instillarti il tarlo del dubbio, ma sai quanta gente c'è che è convinta che il partner sia quello che dici tu ed invece magari non è proprio così? Si chiama tradimento anche per quello, eh. Gente che ha un cesto di corna in testa e non lo sospetta lontanamente perchè, sai, esistono anche i traditori svegli, oltre che i morti di sonno che lasciano cellulari con gli sms alla mercé del
coniuge o chat aperte. Per dire. Ripeto, mi spiace molto per te. Però durante la giornata quando lui non c'è sei libera di fare quello che ti pare, te l'ha detto. Fossi in te ne approfitterei, come fa lui, anche se sostanzialmente non saresti in grado di farlo, col risultato che tu stai qui su un forum perchè hai voglie da reprimere, molto furbamente glielo vai pure a dire così che al posto di quel minimo sindacale di gelosia ottieni un "sei libera quando non ci sono/non mi servi" che è una roba che una normale avrebbe risposto con una testata sul setto nasale, che per un marito che si considera in una coppia aperta e me lo fa presente solo al momento in cui mi prude per qualcun'altro sarebbe pure poco.


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero stata breve per essere chiara .
> Questo cambiamento in cosa consiste e come pensi di doverlo esplicitare (a parte prendere qualche capo di abbigliamento anni '60, tanto di moda quest'anno, che prima ti sarebbe stato meno bene)?
> Hai pensato di smettere di fumare?


Ho provato tre volte a smettere negli ultimi dieci anni, ma proprio non ci riesco! :unhappy:

Il "cambiamento" si è già esplicitato, in tanti modi diversi. L'attrazione verso il bagnino è solo una delle sfaccettature. Ci sono degli ambiti che sarebbe noioso e fuori tema spiegare qui...


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Premetto: non penso che il punto qui sia insinuare che anche il marito di Lola possa attraversare una fase simile o aver optato per il tradimento in passato, anche se mi tocca dar ragione a chi solleva il dubbio perchè, ai tempi della collega, Lola non si era accorta proprio di nulla, quindi volendo anche lui sarebbe bravissimo a mistificare e nascondere.
> 
> Ma facciamo pure che ai tempi lui non abbia sentito il bisogno di condividere il suo turbamento con Lola, come invece ha ritenuto importante fare lei, perchè si è sentito perfettamente padrone di sè nella circostanza e sapeva bene da che parte voleva stare, mentre Lola è più in difficoltà a riconfermare a se stessa la visione di sè che ha sempre avuto finora, cioè quella di una donna _immune_ da certe tentazioni.
> 
> ...


Leda, mi piace come hai messo la cosa, è una visione molto empatica! :smile:

Tu hai ragione: è umano avere delle reazioni fisiche nei confronti di qualcuno che ci piace, la differenza sta nella razionalizzazione, nel come le gestiamo, in quello che veramente vogliamo. Provare queste sensazioni, a prescindere da come si agisce, può mettere in discussione il tutto, può far ricontrattare i termini del rapporto.

Come dicevo, credo che mio marito non ha proseguito perché il piatto della bilancia pendeva su "complicazioni che non vale la pena di gestire, a casa ho tutto quello di cui ho bisogno". Questo è emerso dai nostri discorsi.

Volevo citare un po' tutti quelli che obiettano su quella frase di mio marito, probabilmente sono stata io che, estrapolandola dal contesto, ho permesso tutto questo fraintendimento. C'è molto altro intorno a quella frase, anni e anni di dialogo che non riuscirei mai a rendere qui. Ho messo quella frase solo per far capire che per mio marito è stato importante che io mi sia aperta e gli abbia raccontato tutto, che ha rinnovato la sua fiducia in me, che posso tranquillamente conitnuare ad avere le mie amicizie, anche con gli uomini, come sempre è stato tra noi; che questo sì ci fa mettere in discussione il nostro rapporto, ma in senso costruttivo. Come stiamo facendo.

Ripeto, lo so che siamo anacronistici, possiamo anche apparire un po' freddini e calcolatori, credo sia una sorta di difesa che ci siamo costruiti insieme. C'è da dire che il nostro hobby è importante per noi e che, in un certo senso, dipendiamo l'uno dall'altra per quello, e anche questo è un fattore in più che ci stimola a rimanere insieme.

@Joey: dissento da te totalmente, non perché voglio fare la moglie mogliosa cieca e adorante del suo maritino, ma proprio perché sono sicura al 100%, anche per tempi e distanze, che lui non mi ha mai tradita. Mi tradirà? Se dovesse capitargli, mi lascerebbe o prima o subito dopo, senza se e senza ma...


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quasi quasi l'equazione mi sembra facile ...
> 
> ...


Forse la testa, metaforicamente, gliel'ho rotta al mio maritino... 
Sta pensando molto negli ultimi giorni e non al suo lavoro... 

Però, lui non è una roccia, alla roccia ti ci aggrappi, lui è veramente un monolite, senza appigli, lui ti sorregge...


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo Lola, ne sei stata attratta, la cosa ti ha intrigato, ma è fisiologico questo!!
> Non credere che succeda solo a te!
> 
> E ora ti faccio quest'altra domanda:
> ...


Non ho mai avuto la pretesa che potesse succedere solo a me, non avrei cercato su internet la parola tradimento...

Le tue domande sono abbastanza retoriche, per me, perché non solo ho raccontato tutto a mio marito, quindi gli ho confessato un semplice desiderio perché non riuscivo più a tenermi tutto dentro, ma anche perché sto facendo fuori un po' di neuroni a razionalizzare l'attrazione (e la conseguente perdita di controllo) che ho avuto per il bagnino...


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo sono.
> Ma cosa serve immaginare cosa si potrebbe fare se non si fosse sposate e madri? Capire che ci daresti dentro a più non posso perché potresti mentre allo stato attuale delle cose no?
> Nel momento in cui da sposata e madre ti si presentano certe opportunità o avresti voglia di fare certe cose non  è lo stato civile a fermarti, è il buon senso che ti dice di no.ma anche di sì.


Sono molto d'accordo...


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) Spiego cosa intendo con paura di invecchiare.
> Non intendo la banale paura delle rughe (piuttosto diffusa visto il fatturato delle industrie che se ne occupano e dei chirurghi plastici, nonostante gli evidenti risultati spesso negativi) e non intendo neppure la paura della morte in sé perché è una paura che si ha sin da bambini e che la consapevolezza, sempre più chiara, che è imprevedibile il come e il quando porta a rimuovere.
> Intendo il vedere ridursi le possibilità di scelta in senso lato. L'avvicinarsi al momento in cui, ragionevolmente, non si potranno avere più figli, e non c'entra averne già 10 o non averne mai voluti, perché è una cosa che rientra proprio nell'ambito delle possibilità che si riducono, il vedere gradualmente ridursi l'efficienza e l'apparenza fisica (anche la persone più in forma si sente dire "come sei in forma!" cosa che a 20 non le dice nessuno) anche quando lo si vuole negare, la presa di coscienza che tempo per un nuovo corso di studi e una nuova carriera non ci sono, la frustrazione inevitabile e di tutti per la quotidianeità che non può essere speciale e splendente come si sognava, e così via. Il vedere i figli crescere e, pur con tutto l'amore e l'orgoglio, rendersi conto che loro sono il futuro e non noi, se figli non se ne hanno il vedere le nuove generazioni, sono altri aspetti che fanno sentire che il nostro tempo di vita, emozioni, possibilità si sta riducendo.


Brunetta, quello che dici è vero, ma è generalizzato e può non valere per tutti allo stesso modo.
Ti faccio un esempio concreto: ieri sera eravamo a una cena di classe, parlando con le altre mamme io me ne sono uscita con "Non vedo l'ora di diventare nonna!" (ed è vero!) e le altre erano alquanto scandalizzare, chi perché odia il suo compleanno, chi perché non riesce a immaginare i figli così grandi, chi perché pensa veramente che le possibilità si riducano andando avanti con gli anni.
Io, sinceramente, non ho affatto questa visione delle cose. Certo è fisiologico che certe cose non le potrò fare (scalate, lauree, ecc), ma ce ne saranno sempre altre, l'importante è non smettere mai di essere curiosi e di esplorare quello che la vita ci mette a disposizione.
Io non ho affatto nostalgia dei vent'anni, l'ho già detto. Sono contenta di averne quaranta (e passa), di essere dove sono e adesso, in questo momento, mi sento anche un po' stupida per aver messo a repentaglio tutto per una sciochezza.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse la testa, metaforicamente, gliel'ho rotta al mio maritino...
> Sta pensando molto negli ultimi giorni e non al suo lavoro...
> 
> Però, lui non è una roccia, alla roccia ti ci aggrappi, lui è veramente un monolite, senza appigli, lui ti sorregge...


Ciao

è vero. vi è una sostanziale differenza tra roccia e monolite ... 
un bel disegno ... comunque ... 

ti fa partecipe dei suoi pensieri?

sienne


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, sai, io la faccio facile: quando il corpo ha chiamato, ho risposto. Così adesso so cosa c'è dall'altra parte del fossato. Non credo avrei la stessa tranquillità nel dire: "Guarda, non c'è niente che non si trovi anche al di qua", ma ci sono esperienze che bisogna vivere per capire, e non servono tutti gli ammonimenti preventivi del mondo. Lo sappiamo bene noi che siamo madri, perchè lo sperimentiamo con i nostri figli, e prima ancora l'abbiamo provato da figli noi stessi
> Detto ciò, io non avevo la preoccupazione di distruggere nulla: potevo eventualmente dare il colpo di grazia ad una storia agonizzante (e infatti così è stato) e fare un'esperienza di vita e di crescita che servisse solo a me, per la mia vita futura, e questo è stato un incentivo. Non mi sarei comportata allo stesso modo se avessi avuto una storia a cui tenevo, e che volevo far funzionare anche per il futuro.
> Diverso è il caso della nostra Lola.
> Ma, considerato il momento di vita in cui si trova, per età, passaggi obbligati, ecc., mi pare che anche per lei sia arrivato il tempo dei bilanci, quello che mediamente ti colpisce dritto in fronte intorno ai 40 anni. Realizzi tutto d'un colpo che non hai più un tempo infinito davanti a te per fare quello che hai rimandato dicendoti: "Più avanti lo faccio, adesso sono prioritarie altre cose.". Il viaggio in Australia, la seconda laurea, un anno sabbatico in giro per il mondo, il corso di ceramica, lo yoga, la villa con piscina (senza alieni ) che non sarai mai abbastanza ricca per permetterti. Non è questione di aver paura di invecchiare, è che realizzi che tra le tante te stessa ideali che volevi realizzare è il caso di puntare su alcune con molta più decisione perchè marito e figli sono, oltre che una meravigliosa realtà, una zavorra che limita e rallenta i cambiamenti. E senti che non c'è più tutto 'sto tempo da perdere, ti viene addosso un'urgenza, una fame di vita, di cambiamenti, di stimoli che rischi di uscirci di testa.
> ...


Molto bello quello che hai scritto, Leda e molto vero.
Nel mio caso le cose non sono proprio andate così, ma ognuno di noi è unico e fa la differenza:
ho innescato il cambiamento prima di incontrare il bagnino;
non l'ho innescato a 40 perché mi sentivo finita, ma perché avevo (ho) problemi molto più profondi, traumi antichi, su cui;
non ho mai pensato che mio marito e mia figlia siano una zavorra che mi impedisca di essere me stessa, ero io che me lo impedivo (impedisco);
la parte primitiva e selvaggia di me è un effetto collaterale che devo in qualche modo controllare.

L'attesa è, in questo momento, l'unica cosa da fare, perché quello che potevo fare l'ho fatto...


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Brunetta, quello che dici è vero, ma è generalizzato e può non valere per tutti allo stesso modo.
> Ti faccio un esempio concreto: ieri sera eravamo a una cena di classe, parlando con le altre mamme io me ne sono uscita con "Non vedo l'ora di diventare nonna!" (ed è vero!) e le altre erano alquanto scandalizzare, chi perché odia il suo compleanno, chi perché non riesce a immaginare i figli così grandi, chi perché pensa veramente che le possibilità si riducano andando avanti con gli anni.
> Io, sinceramente, non ho affatto questa visione delle cose. Certo è fisiologico che certe cose non le potrò fare (scalate, lauree, ecc), ma ce ne saranno sempre altre, *l'importante è non smettere mai di essere curiosi e di esplorare quello che la vita ci mette a disposizione.*
> Io non ho affatto nostalgia dei vent'anni, l'ho già detto. Sono contenta di averne quaranta (e passa), di essere dove sono e adesso, in questo momento, mi sento anche un po' stupida per aver messo a repentaglio tutto per una sciochezza.


Ciao

sta tutto lì. 
esiste solo un fallimento, secondo me ... 
non essere in grado, di cogliere ... 
e non ha importanza di cosa ... 

la curiosità, il porsi domande, l'osservare,
è il motore che ci fa alzare alla mattina
come se fosse la prima volta ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai spiegato, meglio, quello che intendo.
> Direi anche che il sesso è più semplice da trovare piuttosto di tante altre possibilità molto più ardue e faticose.


Non la vedo così, per me il sesso non è così facile da trovare in giro, per me è più facile leggere Dostoevskij; e poi a casa, di sesso, ne ho quanto ne voglio, in realtà...


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> La donna è mobile
> Qual piuma al vento,
> Muta d’accento – e di pensiero.
> Sempre un amabile,
> ...


Non scomodiamo luoghi comuni del 1851, ne abbiamo già molti altri da sfatare nel 2013! 

Mi dispiace, lupetto, ma proprio non hai capito nulla di tutto quello che è stato scritto qui...


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è vero. vi è una sostanziale differenza tra roccia e monolite ...
> un bel disegno ... comunque ...
> ...


Ciao sienne!
Sì, con i suoi tempi e le sue difficoltà. Ci abbiamo messo un po' di anni, da questo punto di vista io sono la più aperta...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Brunetta, quello che dici è vero, ma è generalizzato e può non valere per tutti allo stesso modo.
> Ti faccio un esempio concreto: ieri sera eravamo a una cena di classe, parlando con le altre mamme io me ne sono uscita con "Non vedo l'ora di diventare nonna!" (ed è vero!) e le altre erano alquanto scandalizzare, chi perché odia il suo compleanno, chi perché non riesce a immaginare i figli così grandi, chi perché pensa veramente che le possibilità si riducano andando avanti con gli anni.
> Io, sinceramente, non ho affatto questa visione delle cose. Certo è fisiologico che certe cose non le potrò fare (scalate, lauree, ecc), ma ce ne saranno sempre altre, l'importante è non smettere mai di essere curiosi e di esplorare quello che la vita ci mette a disposizione.
> Io non ho affatto nostalgia dei vent'anni, l'ho già detto. Sono contenta di averne quaranta (e passa), di essere dove sono e adesso, in questo momento, mi sento anche un po' stupida per aver messo a repentaglio tutto per una sciochezza.


Il mio discorso era infatti generale.
Il tempo che riduce la possibilità pesa a tutti. Il fatto che tu, con un prematuro desiderio di "nonnità", sia in grado di trasformare in positivo questa consapevolezza in modi molteplici non impedisce che si trasformi in inquietudine che cerca sbocchi.
Stai negando tante cose che hai tranquillamente ammesso in precedenza in riferimento ai cambiamenti e alla botta di autostima, ai chili persi, ecc.
Ti può piacere anche chiamare queste sensazioni diversamente.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non la vedo così, per me il sesso non è così facile da trovare in giro, per me è più facile leggere Dostoevskij; e poi a casa, di sesso, ne ho quanto ne voglio, in realtà...


Anche Lothar (per quanto riguarda Dostoevskij non so) eppure


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo sono.
> Ma cosa serve immaginare cosa si potrebbe fare se non si fosse sposate e madri? Capire che ci daresti dentro a più non posso perché potresti mentre allo stato attuale delle cose no?
> Nel momento in cui da sposata e madre ti si presentano certe opportunità o avresti voglia di fare certe cose non  è lo stato civile a fermarti, è il buon senso che ti dice di no.*ma anche di sì.*





lolapal ha detto:


> Sono molto d'accordo...


anche con questo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Brunetta, quello che dici è vero, ma è generalizzato e può non valere per tutti allo stesso modo.
> Ti faccio un esempio concreto: ieri sera eravamo a una cena di classe, parlando con le altre mamme io me ne sono uscita con* "Non vedo l'ora di diventare nonna!" *(ed è vero!) e le altre erano alquanto scandalizzare, chi perché odia il suo compleanno, chi perché non riesce a immaginare i figli così grandi, chi perché pensa veramente che le possibilità si riducano andando avanti con gli anni.
> Io, sinceramente, non ho affatto questa visione delle cose. Certo è fisiologico che certe cose non le potrò fare (scalate, lauree, ecc), ma ce ne saranno sempre altre, l'importante è non smettere mai di essere curiosi e di esplorare quello che la vita ci mette a disposizione.
> Io non ho affatto nostalgia dei vent'anni, l'ho già detto. Sono contenta di averne quaranta (e passa), di essere dove sono e adesso, in questo momento, mi sento anche un po' stupida per aver messo a repentaglio tutto per una sciochezza.


mi fa specie, sai
non per i motivi portati in campo dalle tue colleghe, sia ben chiaro
è come se tu avessi una visione di _luoghi della vita_ dove non correrai più rischi

stai scappando (?)


----------



## JON (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Molto bello quello che hai scritto, Leda e molto vero.
> Nel mio caso le cose non sono proprio andate così, ma ognuno di noi è unico e fa la differenza:
> ho innescato il cambiamento prima di incontrare il bagnino;
> non l'ho innescato a 40 perché mi sentivo finita, ma perché avevo (ho) problemi molto più profondi, traumi antichi, su cui;
> ...


Ma si. Anche se credo che quell'attesa assomigli piuttosto ad una tregua. Non a caso continui a parlare al presente e puntualmente lo rimarchi, come se avessi l'impressione che la gestione di questa nuova condizione si protrarrà nel futuro. E' cosi sarà, credo.

Perchè, come giustamente dici, cosa potresti fare? Cambiare marito? Farti una "nuotata"? Continuare a flirtare? Etc.
Tutto quello che puoi immaginare è altamente improbabile che possa placare i tuoi problemi. La nostra natura è una zavorra radicata e imprescindibile. Imparerai solo a conviverci.

Ti sei incontrata con il senso della libertà che ti sprona ad esplorare la vita. Dopotutto il tuo excursus vitae ha seguito un percorso unico. Posso solo dirti che non potrai fare altro che continuare ad impedirti di essere te stessa, ma non sarai prigioniera, anzi. Troverai comunque la strada della libertà perchè hai già dimostrato di comprenderne la portata e il prezzo con i timori che hai prefigurato. A questo punto, se non altro, sarai libera di scegliere.

Qualcosa ne verrà fuori.


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2013)

*consiglio*

Rifacendomi al titolo del tuo 3d l'unico consiglio spicciolo e pratico ora che la scuola è alle porte è il seguente (è scontatissimo!):
vederlo il meno possibile, ridurre al minimo le occasioni di incontrarlo a costo di portare tuo figlio a scuola in ritardo.
Non ci sono altre strade al momento.
L'attrazione e il relativo turbamento si affievoliscono in mancanza di contatti personali e questa è una forma di prevenzione secondo me efficace.
Oppure intendi metterti alla prova incontrandolo per capire fino a che punto ne sei ancora attratta?
Lo puoi anche fare, ma poi, in caso affermativo, metti in pratica il suddetto consiglio, altrimenti ti infili in un vicolo pericoloso per il tuo bel matrimonio, che, da come lo hai descritto, è una perla preziosa, da preservare.


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche con questo?


Con il fatto che è il buon senso a influenzare le mie azioni? Sì, sono d'accordo! Poi, che ognuno abbia il suo metro di giudizio e un suo personale buon senso è un altro paio di maniche, basta prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. :smile:


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi fa specie, sai
> non per i motivi portati in campo dalle tue colleghe, sia ben chiaro
> è come se tu avessi una visione di _luoghi della vita_ dove non correrai più rischi
> 
> stai scappando (?)


Questo apre un discorso molto più ampio e, probabilmente, dal tuo punto di vista potrebbe essere così, sono alla ricerca di luoghi dove non correre rischi.
Dal mio punto di vista: traumi, empatia patologica e creatività repressa hanno reso i miei primi 23 anni di vita un inferno. Poi, ho iniziato la mia vita vera accanto alla persona che avevo scelto.
Il famoso bilancio lo sto facendo da circa due anni e sembra che ancora non è nella sua versione definitiva e magari non lo sarà mai.
Ancora faccio i conti con certe cose, con una sorta di "fatica di vivere" che non è depressione (certo lo può diventare ed è anche successo), per questo i "luoghi sicuri" sono comunque un obiettivo, per me. Sono dei punti di arrivo.


----------



## Tebe (1 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non sono d'accordo sull'importanza dell'aspetto fisico
> Dai che ne abbiamo già discusso
> Un conto è come ha fatto Lorelai, commentare l'aspetto fisico, ma non mi sembra certo che sia predominante nella sua scelta.
> Anche il mio amante era un gran bell'uomo ma non è certo questo che mi ha affascinato.


quoto con furore


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma si. Anche se credo che quell'attesa assomigli piuttosto ad una tregua. Non a caso continui a parlare al presente e puntualmente lo rimarchi, come se avessi l'impressione che la gestione di questa nuova condizione si protrarrà nel futuro. E' cosi sarà, credo.
> 
> Perchè, come giustamente dici, cosa potresti fare? Cambiare marito? Farti una "nuotata"? Continuare a flirtare? Etc.
> Tutto quello che puoi immaginare è altamente improbabile che possa placare i tuoi problemi. La nostra natura è una zavorra radicata e imprescindibile. Imparerai solo a conviverci.
> ...


Grazie Jon! :smile:
Mi piace come mi leggi, mi fai riflettere. Comunque, hai ragione, sono libera di scegliere.


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio discorso era infatti generale.
> Il tempo che riduce la possibilità pesa a tutti. Il fatto che tu, con un prematuro desiderio di "nonnità", sia in grado di trasformare in positivo questa consapevolezza in modi molteplici non impedisce che si trasformi in inquietudine che cerca sbocchi.
> Stai negando tante cose che hai tranquillamente ammesso in precedenza in riferimento ai cambiamenti e alla botta di autostima, ai chili persi, ecc.
> Ti può piacere anche chiamare queste sensazioni diversamente.


Brunetta, dici che mi sto contraddicendo... mi preoccupo, potresti dirmi di più? 
So che è facile cadere nel "cantarsela e suonarsela" e questo non lo voglio...


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rifacendomi al titolo del tuo 3d l'unico consiglio spicciolo e pratico ora che la scuola è alle porte è il seguente (è scontatissimo!):
> vederlo il meno possibile, ridurre al minimo le occasioni di incontrarlo a costo di portare tuo figlio a scuola in ritardo.
> Non ci sono altre strade al momento.
> L'attrazione e il relativo turbamento si affievoliscono in mancanza di contatti personali e questa è una forma di prevenzione secondo me efficace.
> ...


Grazie Diletta! Evitarlo è l'unica soluzione che mi è venuta in mente, certo non mi risolve la perdita di controllo che ho avuto, ma almeno mi dà il tempo di trovare una soluzione, altrimenti, come dicono alcuni, rischio di cascarci con il prossimo!


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche Lothar (per quanto riguarda Dostoevskij non so) eppure


Dipende da quali sono le esigenze di Lothar.
Non voglio provocare, però quello che mi diceva Chiara sulla ricerca di sicurezza è una mia esigenza: può essere che le mie esigenze siano meno divertenti di quelle di Lothar, ma per questo sono più da biasimare? E se poi le mie esigenze diventano quelle di Lothar (=ho un'avventura dietro l'altra con altri uomini) e le mie diventano le sue (=resta fedele alla moglie per sempre), non sarei da biasimare lo stesso?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Brunetta, dici che mi sto contraddicendo... mi preoccupo, potresti dirmi di più?
> So che è facile cadere nel "cantarsela e suonarsela" e questo non lo voglio...


L'ho appena scritto: "Stai negando tante cose che hai tranquillamente ammesso in precedenza in riferimento ai cambiamenti e alla botta di autostima, ai chili persi, ecc."
Se non piace "paura d'invecchiare" possiamo chiamarla "diminuzione delle possibilità di esplorare cose nuove" o anche "desiderio di essere e sentirsi giovani, sani, gradevoli e con più opportunità possibile" è la stessa cosa.
 Per me c'è la tendenza a negare sta cosa perché viene vista come patetica e da cialtroni sullo stile dei film di Christian De Sica o come quelle attrici che si gonfiano il viso, diventando grottesche, o come una meschinità ma è per me lo spirito vitale che vuole vedersi infinito che si scontra con lo spirito di realtà e che riguarda tutti. 
E' così tutta la vita e ognuno si trova a dover scegliere se mantenere fede a impegni presi quando magari non riusciva neppure a immaginarne la portata e il privilegiare se stesso, il proprio egoismo e i propri anche legittimi bisogni e desideri.
Tu sei in questa lotta (come tutti) niente di speciale, ci siamo tutti sempre. L'idea di "quel viaggio della vita in quel posto preciso e lontano" lo conserviamo fino alla morte da centenari.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dipende da quali sono le esigenze di Lothar.
> Non voglio provocare, però quello che mi diceva Chiara sulla ricerca di sicurezza è una mia esigenza: può essere che le mie esigenze siano meno divertenti di quelle di Lothar, ma per questo sono più da biasimare? E se poi le mie esigenze diventano quelle di Lothar (=ho un'avventura dietro l'altra con altri uomini) e le mie diventano le sue (=resta fedele alla moglie per sempre), non sarei da biasimare lo stesso?


Quella era una battuta perché Lothar ammette la ricerca delle conferme.
Non condivido il metodo di Lothar, per questo scherzavo :mrgreen:
Biasimare cosa?
Ti preoccupi di essere considerata cosa? Vigliacca? Repressa?
Ma chi se ne frega! Ognuno fa quello che crede lo faccia stare bene. Se sbaglia ne pagherà le conseguenze. 
Non vedo nulla di sbagliato nel voler una vita sicura per te e tua figlia. Se si riesce è una bella cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo apre un discorso molto più ampio e, probabilmente, dal tuo punto di vista potrebbe essere così, sono alla ricerca di luoghi dove non correre rischi.
> Dal mio punto di vista: traumi, empatia patologica e creatività repressa hanno reso i miei primi 23 anni di vita un inferno. Poi, ho iniziato la mia vita vera accanto alla persona che avevo scelto.
> Il famoso bilancio lo sto facendo da circa due anni e sembra che ancora non è nella sua versione definitiva e magari non lo sarà mai.
> Ancora faccio i conti con certe cose, con una sorta di "fatica di vivere" che non è depressione (certo lo può diventare ed è anche successo), per questo i "luoghi sicuri" sono comunque un obiettivo, per me. Sono dei punti di arrivo.


La mia vita è sempre stata un paradiso, 
ma so di aver regalato l'inferno a più di una persona no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

A me non piace sta storia della persona che ho scelto...

Per me neanche sta bene dire l'uomo che ho trovato...

A me piace...la persona che ho incontrato a 23 anni...
Mi piace incontrare ed accogliere...

Il luogo sicuro non è certo lui: ma il vostro rapporto no?
A te è andata di culo no?

Altre persone ed è per questo che aborro il termine scelto, loro malgrado, hanno incontrato la persona che non fa per loro e magari da quell'incontro è iniziato il loro patire.

Infine io non penso che poi ci saranno altri che potrebbero causarti i problemi di sto qui...anzi...

La vera scelta di una persona è...
Se mi trovo in una certa situazione come mi comporterò?

Tu ti sei trovata solo in una situazione che non avevi mai previsto no?

Piuttosto rifletti sulla tua parte di mona no?
Prova a pensare a cose tipo adolescenza irrisolta...qualche particina così...

Secondo me essere maturi affettivamente è riuscire ad investire in un qualsiasi rapporto affettivo quello che ci va investito no?

Ora io conosco molte donne che sanno come dirimere certe questioni.
E me l'hanno spiegato in un modo che io possa capire.

Mi hanno detto...conte un conto è che tu ti sieda lì all'organo e inizi a improvvisare e vai sempre avanti senza fermarti mai...
Un conto è che tu esegua una fuga no?
Per quanto elaborata una fuga è una forma finita.

Ecco loro dicono che bisogna dire...bon ci concediamo questo, ma sappiamo che è legato ad una situazione spazio temporale no?

Ora Lola tu per me sei una donna particolare.
Se vi siete donati quella esclusività sappilo se la perdi non la potrai mai più avere indietro.

Il cambiamento per me è solo questo.
Dopo si diventa più deboli difronte a certe situazioni.

Pensa per esempio uno che inizia a sottrarre certe piccole somme al suo datore di lavoro...
Fino a quel punto era stato onesto al centesimo...
Poi un brutto giorno è andato oltre...

Comunque quell'esclusività era il mio sogno da ragazzo...
Mi sarei donato totalmente e unicamente ad una donna...
Ma non ero capace di realizzare quanto io fossi ingombrante da contenere sai?

Mi sono trovato a dare un pezzo a ciascuna...

ora a 46 anni posso dirti...
Che mai sono riuscito a donarmi completamente ad una persona...

Pensa che sono così paranoico, che non ho mai voluto avere a che fare con le vergini!
Perchè mi dico...dopo magari si attacca troppo a me e non ne è mai valsa la pena no? Troppo casin e troppa responsabilità...

Però provo a dirtela che so da uomo...
Cioè voglio dire anche a noi capitano le tentazioni, la voglia di evasione, i capricci e qui e là no?

Esempio l'altro giorno ero al lago di Caldaro che mangiavo del pesce di lago...
Poco più in là su un tavolo c'erano due uomini con due escorts di lusso...

Ecco se una di loro, specie quella di colore, fosse venuta al mio tavolo e mi avesse detto...ehi conte...che ne dici se andiamo a fare padump padump...uhm non lo so mica come si metteva eh?

Oppure magari riuscivo a lasciarle il mio biglietto da visita...magari mi contattava...magari qui e magari lì...

Per fortuna che non ero solo no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho appena scritto: "Stai negando tante cose che hai tranquillamente ammesso in precedenza in riferimento ai cambiamenti e alla botta di autostima, ai chili persi, ecc."
> Se non piace "paura d'invecchiare" possiamo chiamarla "diminuzione delle possibilità di esplorare cose nuove" o anche "desiderio di essere e sentirsi giovani, sani, gradevoli e con più opportunità possibile" è la stessa cosa.
> Per me c'è la tendenza a negare sta cosa perché viene vista come patetica e da cialtroni sullo stile dei film di Christian De Sica o come quelle attrici che si gonfiano il viso, diventando grottesche, o come una meschinità ma è per me lo spirito vitale che vuole vedersi infinito che si scontra con lo spirito di realtà e che riguarda tutti.
> E' così tutta la vita e ognuno si trova a dover scegliere se mantenere fede a impegni presi quando magari non riusciva neppure a immaginarne la portata e il privilegiare se stesso, il proprio egoismo e i propri anche legittimi bisogni e desideri.
> Tu sei in questa lotta (come tutti) niente di speciale, ci siamo tutti sempre. L'idea di "quel viaggio della vita in quel posto preciso e lontano" lo conserviamo fino alla morte da centenari.


Brunetta, non mi sembra di negare cose che ho detto in precedenza... forse il discorso è andato oltre il problema che ho posto all'inizio del 3D, me ne rendo conto.
La parte di me che ho trovato non è quella che si è fatta "più bella", perché la "bellezza" non è venuta dal mettersi il mascara o un tacco alto, ma dall'essere più consapevole di me stessa. Esteriormente, sono la stessa di due anni fa: da quello che mi dicono gli amici, sembro diversa, un atteggiamento diverso, una "luce" che non avevo mai acceso prima.
Sono convinta che andare avanti con gli anni non mi preclude affatto nessuna possibilità di esplorare cose nuove e che l'esplorazione di cose nuove non è affatto impedita dal mantenere fede agli impegni presi, anche perché io non vedo lo stare con la mia famiglia come una costrizione o un impedimento. Tutto il contrario: vedo questa perdita di controllo come un impedimento alla mia felicità.
Certo, è più semplice come la metti tu e, ti giuro, è sempre stato uno dei miei problemi principali non riuscire a collocarmi dentro sensazioni che provano i miei pari (questo fin da bambina) e uno dei miei desideri riuscire a farlo.
Io sono dentro una battaglia, questo è vero, sarò presuntuosa nel dire che non la vedo come la battaglia che mi dici tu.


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella era una battuta perché Lothar ammette la ricerca delle conferme.
> Non condivido il metodo di Lothar, per questo scherzavo :mrgreen:
> Biasimare cosa?
> Ti preoccupi di essere considerata cosa? Vigliacca? Repressa?
> ...


Infatti, la mia era una provocazione... 
Non mi preoccupo di essere giudicata e sono d'accordo con te per tutto il resto...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Brunetta, non mi sembra di negare cose che ho detto in precedenza... forse il discorso è andato oltre il problema che ho posto all'inizio del 3D, me ne rendo conto.
> La parte di me che ho trovato non è quella che si è fatta "più bella", perché la "bellezza" non è venuta dal mettersi il mascara o un tacco alto, ma dall'essere più consapevole di me stessa. Esteriormente, sono la stessa di due anni fa: da quello che mi dicono gli amici, sembro diversa, un atteggiamento diverso, una "luce" che non avevo mai acceso prima.
> Sono convinta che andare avanti con gli anni non mi preclude affatto nessuna possibilità di esplorare cose nuove e che l'esplorazione di cose nuove non è affatto impedita dal mantenere fede agli impegni presi, anche perché io non vedo lo stare con la mia famiglia come una costrizione o un impedimento. Tutto il contrario: vedo questa perdita di controllo come un impedimento alla mia felicità.
> Certo, è più semplice come la metti tu e, ti giuro, è sempre stato uno dei miei problemi principali non riuscire a collocarmi dentro sensazioni che provano i miei pari (questo fin da bambina) e uno dei miei desideri riuscire a farlo.
> Io sono dentro una battaglia, questo è vero, sarò presuntuosa nel dire che non la vedo come la battaglia che mi dici tu.


Oh per me è tutto riconducibile a quello attraverso le varie strade personali. Certo è che mentre lo vivevo non me ne rendevo conto.
Può benissimo essere che tendo a semplificare per semplificarmi la vita.
Cosa cerchi? Su cosa verte la tua battaglia?


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne ha parlato con il marito che ha compreso e ora terrà le distanze con il broccolatore. Però si pone domande sulla parte di lei che ha scoperto e noi ci poniamo domande sul marito troppo comprensivo che potrebbe nascondere qualcosa.


Grazie. :mrgreen:
Effettivamente potrebbe essere, ma dipende in che termini le gliene abbia parlato, poi dipende anche da lui.
Da come ne parla lei, mi sembra logico che abbia compreso.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Brunetta, non mi sembra di negare cose che ho detto in precedenza... forse il discorso è andato oltre il problema che ho posto all'inizio del 3D, me ne rendo conto.
> La parte di me che ho trovato non è quella che si è fatta "più bella", perché la "bellezza" non è venuta dal mettersi il mascara o un tacco alto, ma dall'essere più consapevole di me stessa. Esteriormente, sono la stessa di due anni fa: da quello che mi dicono gli amici, sembro diversa, un atteggiamento diverso, una "luce" che non avevo mai acceso prima.
> Sono convinta che andare avanti con gli anni non mi preclude affatto nessuna possibilità di esplorare cose nuove e che l'esplorazione di cose nuove non è affatto impedita dal mantenere fede agli impegni presi, anche perché io non vedo lo stare con la mia famiglia come una costrizione o un impedimento. Tutto il contrario: vedo questa perdita di controllo come un impedimento alla mia felicità.
> Certo, è più semplice come la metti tu e, ti giuro, è sempre stato uno dei miei problemi principali non riuscire a collocarmi dentro sensazioni che provano i miei pari (questo fin da bambina) e uno dei miei desideri riuscire a farlo.
> Io sono dentro una battaglia, questo è vero, sarò presuntuosa nel dire che non la vedo come la battaglia che mi dici tu.


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tempo sprecato, sì. Io non voglio instillarti il tarlo del dubbio, ma sai quanta gente c'è che è convinta che il partner sia quello che dici tu ed invece magari non è proprio così? Si chiama tradimento anche per quello, eh. Gente che ha un cesto di corna in testa e non lo sospetta lontanamente perchè, sai, esistono anche i traditori svegli, oltre che i morti di sonno che lasciano cellulari con gli sms alla mercé del
> coniuge o chat aperte. Per dire. Ripeto, mi spiace molto per te. Però durante la giornata quando lui non c'è sei libera di fare quello che ti pare, te l'ha detto. Fossi in te ne approfitterei, come fa lui, anche se sostanzialmente non saresti in grado di farlo, col risultato che tu stai qui su un forum perchè hai voglie da reprimere, molto furbamente glielo vai pure a dire così che al posto di quel minimo sindacale di gelosia ottieni un "sei libera quando non ci sono/non mi servi" che è una roba che una normale avrebbe risposto con una testata sul setto nasale, che per un marito che si considera in una coppia aperta e me lo fa presente solo al momento in cui mi prude per qualcun'altro sarebbe pure poco.


Mi dispiace molto non riuscire a spiegarmi...
Sì, ci sono persone come dici tu, Joey, ma ci sono anche persone come mio marito.
Quella frase, estrapolata da tutto il contesto e dai 28 anni di storia che ci sono dietro, può avere il senso che le dai tu.
Come dicevo, io ho alcuni amici uomini, li sento al telefono, ci esco a mangiare, ci parlo via mail, chat, sms; tre settimane fa il mio ex collega ha dormito sul divano e mio marito non c'era; ecco qual è la mia libertà, la libertà della fiducia.
Il farmelo presente era un modo esplicito di dirmi che, nonostante il mio prurito per un altro, lui ha fiducia in me, forse sono stata leggera io a mettere in evidenza quella frase in quel modo...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto non riuscire a spiegarmi...
> Sì, ci sono persone come dici tu, Joey, ma ci sono anche persone come mio marito.
> Quella frase, estrapolata da tutto il contesto e dai 28 anni di storia che ci sono dietro, può avere il senso che le dai tu.
> Come dicevo, io ho alcuni amici uomini, li sento al telefono, ci esco a mangiare, ci parlo via mail, chat, sms; tre settimane fa il mio ex collega ha dormito sul divano e mio marito non c'era; ecco qual è la mia libertà, la libertà della fiducia.
> Il farmelo presente era un modo esplicito di dirmi che, nonostante il mio prurito per un altro, lui ha fiducia in me, forse sono stata leggera io a mettere in evidenza quella frase in quel modo...


Io voglio sperare che sia come dici tu, ma se quella frase l'avesse detta a me mi si sarebbero accesi mille campanelli in testa. Detto questo: il tradimento si chiama tradimento apposta perchè si tradisce la fiducia di qualcuno, ed il concetto stesso di fiducia tradita implica, di fatto, l'imprevedibilità dell'evento. Ti ripeto: mio marito non è così, mia moglie non è colà e poi invece no. Stai in campana.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io voglio sperare che sia come dici tu, ma se quella frase l'avesse detta a me mi si sarebbero accesi mille campanelli in testa. Detto questo: il tradimento si chiama tradimento apposta perchè si tradisce la fiducia di qualcuno, ed il concetto stesso di fiducia tradita implica, di fatto, l'imprevedibilità dell'evento. Ti ripeto: mio marito non è così, mia moglie non è colà e poi invece no. Stai in campana.


Quoto. Quindi dovresti vivere le tue legittime ed umane pulsioni senza troppi patemi.


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia vita è sempre stata un paradiso,
> ma so di aver regalato l'inferno a più di una persona no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> A me non piace sta storia della persona che ho scelto...
> ...


...magari...magari...magari...
A me, è stato il fantasticare che mi ha messa nei guai! Mentre mi sto rendendo conto che al bagnino è piaciuto un bel po' fantasticare, come piace a te... almeno il pesce di lago era buono?

Conte, ci sono un po' di cose, nel tuo post, giuste e altre sbagliate, per me:
quando dico che ci siamo scelti a 23 è perché ci eravamo già trovati (e salvati) a 15;
è stata una grande fortuna incontrare mio marito nella vita, mi rendo conto che sono cose che capitano raramente, ma è andata di culo anche a mio marito per aver incontrato me, o no?
Mi dispiace tanto per le persone che stanno insieme per forza (ci sono cresciuta), ma è una loro scelta e io non posso farci niente, come non ho potuto (e non posso) fare niente per i miei genitori.
I capricci capitano, è una questione di scelta e sono d'accordo.

"Donna particolare" lo prendo come un complimento, di solito è "sei strana"...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Quindi dovresti vivere le tue legittime ed umane pulsioni senza troppi patemi.


Ma io o Loolapaloosa?


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io voglio sperare che sia come dici tu, ma se quella frase l'avesse detta a me mi si sarebbero accesi mille campanelli in testa. Detto questo: il tradimento si chiama tradimento apposta perchè si tradisce la fiducia di qualcuno, ed il concetto stesso di fiducia tradita implica, di fatto, l'imprevedibilità dell'evento. Ti ripeto: mio marito non è così, mia moglie non è colà e poi invece no. Stai in campana.


Ti ringrazio per il consiglio. 
Non posso negare che la mia visuale sta cambiando...


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io voglio sperare che sia come dici tu, ma se quella frase l'avesse detta a me mi si sarebbero accesi mille campanelli in testa. Detto questo: il tradimento si chiama tradimento apposta perchè si tradisce la fiducia di qualcuno, ed il concetto stesso di fiducia tradita implica, di fatto, l'imprevedibilità dell'evento. Ti ripeto: mio marito non è così, mia moglie non è colà e poi invece no. Stai in campana.





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Quindi dovresti vivere le tue legittime ed umane pulsioni senza troppi patemi.


Non mi pare proprio che Lola abbia delle remore a cedere alle sue pulsioni perchè pensa che suo marito non lo farebbe mai, mentre si sentirebbe del tutto legittimata se lui facesse altrettanto. Non si evince da nulla di quello che ha scritto.

President, a volte penso proprio che ti roda che esista chi non si sente uno sfigato a volere una persona soltanto nella sua vita. Dovresti rassegnarti.


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh per me è tutto riconducibile a quello attraverso le varie strade personali. Certo è che mentre lo vivevo non me ne rendevo conto.
> Può benissimo essere che tendo a semplificare per semplificarmi la vita.
> Cosa cerchi? Su cosa verte la tua battaglia?


Tra il semplificare e l'analizzare tutto meticolosamente, vorrei tanto poter scegliere la prima...

La mia battaglia, nello specifico, è quella tra lola che sta bene nel suo nido e lola che lo vorrebbe fare a pezzi, quel nido...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Io voglio sperare che sia come dici tu, ma se quella frase l'avesse detta a me mi si sarebbero accesi mille campanelli in testa.* Detto questo: il tradimento si chiama tradimento apposta perchè si tradisce la fiducia di qualcuno, ed il concetto stesso di fiducia tradita implica, di fatto, l'imprevedibilità dell'evento. Ti ripeto: mio marito non è così, mia moglie non è colà e poi invece no. Stai in campana.


Idem


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io o Loolapaloosa?


Boh. Trombate fra voi così risolviamo la vexata quaestio.


----------



## zanna (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non scomodiamo luoghi comuni del 1851, ne abbiamo già molti altri da sfatare nel 2013!
> 
> Mi dispiace, lupetto, ma proprio non hai capito nulla di tutto quello che è stato scritto qui... :smile:


Mi spiace lola ma i luoghi sono sempre gli stessi dato che parliamo delle stesse cose .... probabilmente non ho capito nulla di quello che è stato scritto qui ma vedo che piano piano i post stanno virando in una direzione che .... insomma mi hai capito .....



lolapal ha detto:


> Tra il semplificare e l'analizzare tutto meticolosamente, vorrei tanto poter scegliere la prima...
> 
> La mia battaglia, nello specifico, è quella tra lola che sta bene nel suo nido e lola che lo vorrebbe fare a pezzi, quel nido...


Appunto .... mi raccomando non dar retta ad un lupaccio spelacchiato e pure melodrammatico :canna:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Non mi pare proprio che Lola abbia delle remore a cedere alle sue pulsioni perchè pensa che suo marito non lo farebbe mai, mentre si sentirebbe del tutto legittimata se lui facesse altrettanto. Non si evince da nulla di quello che ha scritto.
> *
> President, a volte penso proprio che ti roda che esista chi non si sente uno sfigato a volere una persona soltanto nella sua vita. Dovresti rassegnarti.


Non l'ho mica scritto, mi pare.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Boh. Trombate fra voi così risolviamo la vexata quaestio.


Non ho il bungalow.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> President, a volte penso proprio che ti roda che esista chi non si sente uno sfigato a volere una persona soltanto nella sua vita. Dovresti rassegnarti.


Dici che è quello? Io stupidamente davo la colpa alla peperonata...

Comunque io non giudico sfigato nessuno. Sono fasi della vita. Trovo normale che ci siano fasi in cui non si desideri altro che il proprio nido e  e trovo altrettanto normale una fase in cui sia forte il desiderio conoscere persone che non siano il proprio partner (in senso lato: "conoscere" inteso anche come "sapere" dell'altro, non necessariamente farci sesso). Ti stupirà (o non te ne fregherà un cazzo), ma personalmente sto vivendo la prima fase.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dici che è quello? Io stupidamente davo la colpa alla peperonata...
> 
> Comunque io non giudico sfigato nessuno. Sono fasi della vita. Trovo normale che ci siano fasi in cui non si desideri altro che il proprio nido e  e trovo altrettanto normale una fase in cui sia forte il desiderio conoscere persone che non siano il proprio partner (in senso lato: "conoscere" inteso anche come "sapere" dell'altro, non necessariamente farci sesso). Ti stupirà (o non te ne fregherà un cazzo), ma *personalmente sto vivendo la prima fase.*


bello.
però quando è così non la consideri una fase ma una condizione ideale.ci sta che ragionevolmente si possa pensare che possa non essere così per sempre...ma fase mi suona premeditatamente in attesa


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...magari...magari...magari...
> A me, è stato il fantasticare che mi ha messa nei guai! Mentre mi sto rendendo conto che al bagnino è piaciuto un bel po' fantasticare, come piace a te... almeno il pesce di lago era buono?
> 
> Conte, ci sono un po' di cose, nel tuo post, giuste e altre sbagliate, per me:
> ...



A quindici
Mi innamorai perdutamente della Eva

I frati mi cacciarono dal seminario 

Ma il destino ci fu avverso...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> bello.
> però quando è così non la consideri una fase ma una condizione ideale.ci sta che ragionevolmente si possa pensare che possa non essere così per sempre*...ma fase mi suona premeditatamente in attesa*


Madonnina bella, Minni.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonnina bella, Minni.


rileggendo non mi sono capita


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tra il semplificare e l'analizzare tutto meticolosamente, vorrei tanto poter scegliere la prima...
> 
> La mia battaglia, nello specifico, è quella tra lola che sta bene nel suo nido e lola che lo vorrebbe fare a pezzi, quel nido...


Il problema è per fare cosa?
Se è per il bungalow non credo che ne valga la pena.
Ma credo che tu senta cose diverse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Brunetta, quello che dici è vero, ma è generalizzato e può non valere per tutti allo stesso modo.
> *Ti faccio un esempio concreto: ieri sera eravamo a una cena di classe, parlando con le altre mamme io me ne sono uscita con "Non vedo l'ora di diventare nonna!"* (ed è vero!) e le altre erano alquanto scandalizzare, chi perché odia il suo compleanno, chi perché non riesce a immaginare i figli così grandi, chi perché pensa veramente che le possibilità si riducano andando avanti con gli anni.
> Io, sinceramente, non ho affatto questa visione delle cose. Certo è fisiologico che certe cose non le potrò fare (scalate, lauree, ecc), ma ce ne saranno sempre altre, l'importante è non smettere mai di essere curiosi e di esplorare quello che la vita ci mette a disposizione.
> Io non ho affatto nostalgia dei vent'anni, l'ho già detto. Sono contenta di averne quaranta (e passa), di essere dove sono e adesso, in questo momento, mi sento anche un po' stupida per aver messo a repentaglio tutto per una sciochezza.


maremma trottola. Santa Maria di Leuca. Ma perchè???


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maremma trottola. Santa Maria di Leuca. Ma perchè???


 appunto


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo apre un discorso molto più ampio e, probabilmente, dal tuo punto di vista potrebbe essere così, sono alla ricerca di luoghi dove non correre rischi.
> Dal mio punto di vista: traumi, empatia patologica e creatività repressa hanno reso i miei primi 23 anni di vita un inferno. Poi, ho iniziato la mia vita vera accanto alla persona che avevo scelto.
> Il famoso bilancio lo sto facendo da circa due anni e sembra che ancora non è nella sua versione definitiva e magari non lo sarà mai.
> Ancora faccio i conti con certe cose, con una sorta di "fatica di vivere" che non è depressione (certo lo può diventare ed è anche successo), per questo i "luoghi sicuri" sono comunque un obiettivo, per me. Sono dei punti di arrivo.


non esistono i luoghi sicuri. Non esistono.Sicuri DA cosa, inoltre? da te stessa? Che poi quando pensi di averne trovato uno ti ci ficchi dentro, abbassi le difese e scoppia il casino. I cambiamenti nella vita si affrontano, le onde si cavalcano oppure se ne viene travolti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto


se dico io una frase del genere mia figlia mi da fuoco.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Brunetta, quello che dici è vero, ma è generalizzato e può non valere per tutti allo stesso modo.
> Ti faccio un esempio concreto: ieri sera eravamo a una cena di classe, parlando con le altre mamme io me ne sono uscita con "Non vedo l'ora di diventare nonna!" (ed è vero!) e le altre erano alquanto scandalizzare, chi perché odia il suo compleanno, chi perché non riesce a immaginare i figli così grandi, chi perché pensa veramente che le possibilità si riducano andando avanti con gli anni.
> Io, sinceramente, non ho affatto questa visione delle cose. Certo è fisiologico che certe cose non le potrò fare (scalate, lauree, ecc), ma ce ne saranno sempre altre, l'importante è non smettere mai di essere curiosi e di esplorare quello che la vita ci mette a disposizione.
> Io non ho affatto nostalgia dei vent'anni, l'ho già detto. Sono contenta di averne quaranta (e passa), di essere dove sono e adesso, in questo momento, mi sento anche un po' stupida per aver messo a repentaglio tutto per una sciochezza.


Ti ccapisco anche io non vedo l'ora di diventare nonna...


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se dico io una frase del genere mia figlia mi da fuoco.


lo farei pure io con mia madre:unhappy:


----------



## JON (2 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non mi pare proprio che Lola abbia delle remore a cedere alle sue pulsioni perchè pensa che suo marito non lo farebbe mai, mentre si sentirebbe del tutto legittimata se lui facesse altrettanto. Non si evince da nulla di quello che ha scritto.


Mah, anche a me per un istante è balenato il dubbio sul marito di lola. In ogni caso, anche se si fosse dimostrato fin troppo comprensivo per i suoi presunti scheletri nell'armadio, cosa cambierebbe per la situazione di lola? Quanto incide sulla sua crisi personale?

A dire la verità avevo già tentato di tirare dentro il marito nei problemi di lola cercando di attribuire i suoi atteggiamenti al decadimento della passione tra loro. Un modo per dare un senso agli eventi, o quantomeno di supporre un allontanamento del marito stesso. Fino a supporre, ammetto con irriverenza, che quel misterioso hobby condiviso rappresentasse invero una malcelata mancanza di complicità. Ma la passione decade anche sotto un regime di fedeltà, e poi lola ha sempre affermato il contrario.

Invece è normalissimo avere una crisi come la sua. La faccenda è già sufficientemente complicata. Anche se il marito fosse un traditore sarebbe un discorso a parte.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se dico io una frase del genere mia figlia mi da fuoco.


noto che tua figlia è violenta 
hai mai pensato di chiedere aiuto ?
non voglio pensare che aria tira in casa vostra...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> noto che *tua figlia è violenta
> *hai mai pensato di chiedere aiuto ?
> non voglio pensare che aria tira in casa vostra...


ha preso tutto dalla mamma:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non mi pare proprio che Lola abbia delle remore a cedere alle sue pulsioni perchè pensa che suo marito non lo farebbe mai, mentre si sentirebbe del tutto legittimata se lui facesse altrettanto. Non si evince da nulla di quello che ha scritto.
> 
> President, a volte penso proprio che ti roda che esista chi non si sente uno sfigato a volere una persona soltanto nella sua vita. Dovresti rassegnarti.


Dico, ma ogni tanto qualcosa di sbagliato scrivila, ecchecchez va! Se posso verde mio.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dici che è quello? Io stupidamente davo la colpa alla peperonata...
> 
> Comunque io non giudico sfigato nessuno. Sono fasi della vita. Trovo normale che ci siano fasi in cui non si desideri altro che il proprio nido e  e trovo altrettanto normale una fase in cui sia forte il desiderio conoscere persone che non siano il proprio partner (in senso lato: "conoscere" inteso anche come "sapere" dell'altro, non necessariamente farci sesso). Ti stupirà (o non te ne fregherà un cazzo), ma personalmente sto vivendo la prima fase.



Ehm, credi di stare scrivendo qualcosa di nuovo? O pensi che gli altri esseri umani sono statici e chiusi dentro quattro mura? Chi a fare la calzetta e chi a vedere la partita di pallone. Ma anche facendo la calzetta e vedendo la partita di pallone è una fase della vita, a volte.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti ccapisco anche io non vedo l'ora di diventare nonna...


Mi accodo, con la o finale come differenza, nonnO  mizzeca! bello!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm, credi di stare scrivendo qualcosa di nuovo? O pensi che gli altri esseri umani sono statici e chiusi dentro quattro mura? Chi a fare la calzetta e chi a vedere la partita di pallone. Ma anche facendo la calzetta e vedendo la partita di pallone è una fase della vita, a volte.


 Che vuoi dire? Son domande retoriche o ti aspetti una risposta?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire? Son domande retoriche o ti aspetti una risposta?


Nè l'uno, nè l'altro.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nè l'uno, nè l'altro.


In che senso? Se la domanda retorica è il contrario della domanda che attende risposta, esiste una via di mezzo tra il sì e il no?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> In che senso? Se la domanda retorica è il contrario della domanda che attende risposta, esiste una via di mezzo tra il sì e il no?


Esistonoanchedelleconstatazioni. iolafeciefuduramagarilaprossimavoltasaràmolle.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, anche a me per un istante è balenato il dubbio sul marito di lola. In ogni caso, anche se si fosse dimostrato fin troppo comprensivo per i suoi presunti scheletri nell'armadio,* cosa cambierebbe per la situazione di lola? Quanto incide sulla sua crisi personale?*
> 
> A dire la verità avevo già tentato di tirare dentro il marito nei problemi di lola cercando di attribuire i suoi atteggiamenti al decadimento della passione tra loro. Un modo per dare un senso agli eventi, o quantomeno di supporre un allontanamento del marito stesso. Fino a supporre, ammetto con irriverenza, che quel misterioso hobby condiviso rappresentasse invero una malcelata mancanza di complicità. Ma la passione decade anche sotto un regime di fedeltà, e poi lola ha sempre affermato il contrario.
> 
> Invece è normalissimo avere una crisi come la sua. La faccenda è già sufficientemente complicata. Anche se il marito fosse un traditore sarebbe un discorso a parte.


secondo me incide e non poco, perchè la sua fiducia nei confronti del marito ha come presupposto la trasparenza di lui, che lei dà per scontata: si appoggia tanto a lui perchè presuppone che lui farebbe altrettanto.

non a caso io le scrissi che aveva fatto bene a parlare col marito: non ha la struttura per affrontare da sola questa crisi, nè lo vorrebbe

quindi: sapere che lui non è così farebbe una grossa differenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dici che è quello? Io stupidamente davo la colpa alla peperonata...
> 
> Comunque io non giudico sfigato nessuno. Sono fasi della vita. Trovo normale che ci siano fasi in cui non si desideri altro che il proprio nido e  e trovo altrettanto normale una fase in cui sia forte il desiderio conoscere persone che non siano il proprio partner (in senso lato: "conoscere" inteso anche come "sapere" dell'altro, non necessariamente farci sesso). Ti stupirà (o non te ne fregherà un cazzo), ma personalmente sto vivendo la prima fase.


verde mio


----------



## JON (2 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me incide e non poco, perchè la sua fiducia nei confronti del marito ha come presupposto la trasparenza di lui, che lei dà per scontata: si appoggia tanto a lui perchè presuppone che lui farebbe altrettanto.
> 
> non a caso io le scrissi che aveva fatto bene a parlare col marito: non ha la struttura per affrontare da sola questa crisi, nè lo vorrebbe
> 
> quindi: *sapere che lui non è così* farebbe una grossa differenza.


Vedi, io credo che bisogna estrapolare quella crisi dal contesto e ridurla ad un fatto puramente individuale. Anche lola, mi pare, ne fa una questione autoreferenziale.

Per quanto riguarda il marito, sono d'accordo con te, anch'io ha sempre pensato che coinvolgere il marito l'avrebbe resa più forte. Ma di fatto lei non nutriva e non nutre dubbi sulla condotta del marito. Fatto sta che allo stato delle cose, che siano pure frutto di una errata percezione, quella crisi la coinvolge ugualmente. Però, hai ragione, superare le sue difficoltà col marito in perfetta sintonia l'aiuta non poco.

Cioè, quello che intendo dire è: se ora venisse fuori che il marito non è proprio quello che pensava, che trasformazione potrebbe subire la sua crisi? Certo, cambierebbero le carte in tavola, lei sceglierebbe altre strade, ma i suoi desideri sono solo suoi e li restano. Il marito in tutto questo c'entra solo fin quando lei difenderà la scelta di reprimerli.


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> La mia battaglia, nello specifico, è quella tra lola che sta bene nel suo nido e lola che lo vorrebbe fare a pezzi, quel nido...



In che senso lo vorresti fare a pezzi?
Per dimostrare a te stessa che ce la fai anche da sola ad affrontare la vita che ti stanca, senza bisogno di approggiarti a/rifugiarti in tuo marito?
A 'sto giro non ho capito...


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico, ma ogni tanto qualcosa di sbagliato scrivila, ecchecchez va! Se posso verde mio.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi hai fatto ridere di brutto! Grazie... :bacio:


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> In che senso lo vorresti fare a pezzi?
> Per dimostrare a te stessa che ce la fai anche da sola ad affrontare la vita che ti stanca, senza bisogno di approggiarti a/rifugiarti in tuo marito?
> A 'sto giro non ho capito...


No, Leda, hai capito benissimo, solo che non proprio rifugiarmi in mio marito, ma nel luogo sicuro del nostro rapporto... il nido, appunto... 
Il nido che io stessa mi sono costruita, con convinzione, avendone bisogno, perché non lo avevo mai avuto e ora è come se una parte di me volesse quella precarietà, quel disordine da cui io stessa sono fuggita.


----------



## JON (2 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *In che senso lo vorresti fare a pezzi?*
> Per dimostrare a te stessa che ce la fai anche da sola ad affrontare la vita che ti stanca, senza bisogno di approggiarti a/rifugiarti in tuo marito?
> A 'sto giro non ho capito...


Il marito c'entra poco, credo. Forse si riferisce alla Lola che distruggerebbe il nido se assecondasse semplicemente i suoi desideri.


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vedi, io credo che bisogna estrapolare quella crisi dal contesto e ridurla ad un fatto puramente individuale. Anche lola, mi pare, ne fa una questione autoreferenziale.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il marito, sono d'accordo con te, anch'io ha sempre pensato che coinvolgere il marito l'avrebbe resa più forte. Ma di fatto lei non nutriva e non nutre dubbi sulla condotta del marito. Fatto sta che allo stato delle cose, che siano pure frutto di una errata percezione, quella crisi la coinvolge ugualmente. Però, hai ragione, superare le sue difficoltà col marito in perfetta sintonia l'aiuta non poco.
> 
> Cioè, quello che intendo dire è: se ora venisse fuori che il marito non è proprio quello che pensava, che trasformazione potrebbe subire la sua crisi? Certo, cambierebbero le carte in tavola, lei sceglierebbe altre strade, ma i suoi desideri sono solo suoi e li restano. Il marito in tutto questo c'entra solo fin quando lei difenderà la scelta di reprimerli.


Jon, accidenti... 

Comunque Chiara ha ragione nel dire che se quello che dicono alcuni su mio marito fosse vero, cambierebbe tutto, anche la mia crisi prenderebbe un'altra piega... nonostante i miei desideri...


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Il marito c'entra poco, credo. Forse si riferisce alla Lola che distruggerebbe il nido se assecondasse semplicemente i suoi desideri.


I desideri sono solo una parte del tutto, di questo me ne sto rendendo conto sempre di più, sia leggendo voi che parlando con mio marito (a proposito, lui non lo sa di questo forum... gli ho rivelato una cosa che gli nascondevo e ora gliene sto nascondendo un'altra...).
Il lumacone/bagnino sta cominciando ad avere un ruolo marginale nella mia testa, soprattutto da dopo che con mio marito abbiamo parlato dei risvolti erotici, che sono i primi che si stanno risolvendo...


----------



## JON (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Jon, accidenti*...
> 
> Comunque Chiara ha ragione nel dire che se quello che dicono alcuni su mio marito fosse vero, cambierebbe tutto, anche la mia crisi prenderebbe un'altra piega... nonostante i miei desideri...


Accidenti a te!? 

Allora speriamo che tuo marito non sia come sospettano, altrimenti sai che casotto.:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Accidenti a te!?
> 
> Allora speriamo che tuo marito non sia come sospettano, *altrimenti sai che casotto*.:mrgreen:


Joooon!!!


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi spiace lola ma i luoghi sono sempre gli stessi dato che parliamo delle stesse cose .... probabilmente non ho capito nulla di quello che è stato scritto qui ma vedo che piano piano i post stanno virando in una direzione che .... insomma mi hai capito .....
> 
> 
> 
> Appunto .... mi raccomando non dar retta ad un lupaccio spelacchiato e pure melodrammatico :canna:


No... Non ti ho capito... 

Mi sono sempre tenuta alla larga dai lupi... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

*Lola non vorrai dire a tuo marito anche quante volte ti gratti il naso? *



lolapal ha detto:


> I desideri sono solo una parte del tutto, di questo me ne sto rendendo conto sempre di più, sia leggendo voi che parlando con mio marito (a proposito, *lui non lo sa di questo forum... gli ho rivelato una cosa che gli nascondevo e ora gliene sto nascondendo un'altra*...).
> Il lumacone/bagnino sta cominciando ad avere un ruolo marginale nella mia testa, soprattutto da dopo che con mio marito abbiamo parlato dei risvolti erotici, che sono i primi che si stanno risolvendo...



Lola sei una donna adulta, e a mio avviso anche parecchio intelligente, non hai bisogno di dire tutto a tuo marito, non è il tuo psicologo, non è il prete che ti deve dare l'approvazione ... Dici che una parte di te vorrebbe distruggerlo questo nido, questo spazio sicuro ... prova a trovare un po' di spazio per te pur rimanendo nel nido, magari un po' di quella confusione da cui provieni e che dici che in parte ti manca ce la potresti mettere in quella parte della tua vita solo tua, in uno spazio solo tuo, pur rimanendo nel nido ... Ma per trovare il tuo spazio devi prendertelo, e non puoi prendertelo finchè non tieni niente per te. Non dire tutto quello che fai a tuo marito come una bambina piccola. Non avrai mai il tuo spazio da donna libera e indipendente come forse hai voglia di sentirti.
PS. Non mi sto riferendo al dire o meno del lumacotto, quello secondo me hai fatto bene, E non mi sto riferendo nemmeno al fatto di tradirlo o di tramare alle sue spalle


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

Nicole ... ti quoto!


Infatti. Non si dovrebbe mai dimenticare, che accanto ad un NOI,
esiste un IO ed un TU ... spazi propri, giri di pensieri propri ecc. 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> Lola sei una donna adulta, e a mio avviso anche parecchio intelligente, non hai bisogno di dire tutto a tuo marito, non è il tuo psicologo, non è il prete che ti deve dare l'approvazione ... Dici che una parte di te vorrebbe distruggerlo questo nido, questo spazio sicuro ... prova a trovare un po' di spazio per te pur rimanendo nel nido, magari un po' di quella confusione da cui provieni e che dici che in parte ti manca ce la potresti mettere in quella parte della tua vita solo tua, in uno spazio solo tuo, pur rimanendo nel nido ... Ma per trovare il tuo spazio devi prendertelo, e non puoi prendertelo finchè non tieni niente per te. Non dire tutto quello che fai a tuo marito come una bambina piccola. Non avrai mai il tuo spazio da donna libera e indipendente come forse hai voglia di sentirti.
> PS. Non mi sto riferendo del dire o meno del lumacotto, quello secondo me hai fatto bene


Hai ragione Nicole e anche sienne dice bene.
E' che è sempre stato un mio bisogno e non una sua pretesa e non perché ho bisogno della sua approvazione, ma perché mi ha sempre dato conforto avere la possibilità di dire tutto quello che penso e che sento a qualcuno che non mi giudica e che mi ama lo stesso... :smile:
Aggiungo (perché non avevo letto il titolo del tuo messaggio): non esageriamo, è che il portare questo nostro (mio?) problema su un forum lo riguardi, o no?


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Hai ragione Nicole e anche sienne dice bene.
> E' che è sempre stato un mio bisogno e non una sua pretesa e non perché ho bisogno della sua approvazione, ma perché mi ha sempre dato conforto avere la possibilità di dire tutto quello che penso e che sento a qualcuno che non mi giudica e che mi ama lo stesso... :smile:



e quindi è l'approvazione 
guarda che ti capisco, mica è assurdo quello che hai fatto, solo che ora sei cresciuta, questa condivisione totale e, se mi permetti il termine un po' forte, direi "simbiotica", ha schiacciato un po' una parte di te che ora vuole uscire. Lasciale spazio, perchè non fai nessun torto a tuo marito se hai un pezzetto di vita solo tuo. Tutte le persone adulte che non hanno rapporti simbiotici lo hanno. E' sano. L'unica cosa è che in quello spazio non dovrai tradire il vostro accordo di coppia: tipo fedeltà, crescere figli, gestire la casa etc (mi pare di aver capito che è questo il vostro tipo di rapporto).
Però ho paura che se non lasci spazio a quella parte di te, se non ti trovi una dimensione dove tuo marito non ci entra e dove non lo fai entrare, poi va a finire che trovi il tuo spazio mandando a tutto a puttane


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Hai ragione Nicole e anche sienne dice bene.
> E' che è sempre stato un mio bisogno e non una sua pretesa e non perché ho bisogno della sua approvazione, ma perché mi ha sempre dato conforto avere la possibilità di dire tutto quello che penso e che sento a qualcuno che non mi giudica e che mi ama lo stesso... :smile:
> Aggiungo (perché non avevo letto il titolo del tuo messaggio): non esageriamo, è che il portare questo nostro (mio?) problema su un forum lo riguardi, o no?


NO!!!! non lo riguarda. Non stai facendo il suo nome, non lo stai sputtanando, tu stai esponendo TUOI dubbi, TUE rifelssioni , stai cercando di capire te stessa, qui ...  tu puoi farlo con chi ne hai voglia e la cosa non lo riguarda. L'importante è che lo tuteli dall'anonimato


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> e quindi è l'approvazione
> guarda che ti capisco, mica è assurdo quello che hai fatto, solo che ora sei cresciuta, questa condivisione totale e, se mi permetti il termine un po' forte, direi "simbiotica", ha schiacciato un po' una parte di te che ora vuole uscire. Lasciale spazio, perchè non fai nessun torto a tuo marito se hai un pezzetto di vita solo tuo. Tutte le persone adulte che non hanno rapporti simbiotici lo hanno. E' sano. L'unica cosa è che in quello spazio non dovrai tradire il vostro accordo di coppia: tipo fedeltà, crescere figli, gestire la casa etc (mi pare di aver capito che è questo il vostro tipo di rapporto).
> Però ho paura che se non lasci spazio a quella parte di te, se non ti trovi una dimensione dove tuo marito non ci entra e dove non lo fai entrare, poi va a finire che trovi il tuo spazio mandando a tutto a puttane


Mah, non lo so se è l'approvazione: non è che qualsiasi cosa che gli dico mi dice "bene, brava, bis!", anzi... è abbastanza iper-critico. C'è anche da dire che da quando mi sono un po' sganciata da quella simbiosi che tu dici (ed è vero, me ne ero già resa conto e non l'ho mai vista in termini negativi), lui è meno iper-critico...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, anche a me per un istante è balenato il dubbio sul marito di lola. In ogni caso, anche se si fosse dimostrato fin troppo comprensivo per i suoi presunti scheletri nell'armadio, cosa cambierebbe per la situazione di lola? Quanto incide sulla sua crisi personale?
> 
> A dire la verità avevo già tentato di tirare dentro il marito nei problemi di lola cercando di attribuire i suoi atteggiamenti al decadimento della passione tra loro. Un modo per dare un senso agli eventi, o quantomeno di supporre un allontanamento del marito stesso. Fino a supporre, ammetto con irriverenza, che quel misterioso hobby condiviso rappresentasse invero una malcelata mancanza di complicità. Ma la passione decade anche sotto un regime di fedeltà, e poi lola ha sempre affermato il contrario.
> 
> Invece è normalissimo avere una crisi come la sua. La faccenda è già sufficientemente complicata. Anche se il marito fosse un traditore sarebbe un discorso a parte.


SE cambierebbe tutto.


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> NO!!!! non lo riguarda. Non stai facendo il suo nome, non lo stai sputtanando, tu stai esponendo TUOI dubbi, TUE rifelssioni , stai cercando di capire te stessa, qui ...  tu puoi farlo con chi ne hai voglia e la cosa non lo riguarda. L'importante è che lo tuteli dall'anonimato


Capisco la tua motivazione, però resto convinta che in qualche modo lo riguarda, perché il come io risolverò la mia crisi lo riguarderà...


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Capisco la tua motivazione, però resto convinta che in qualche modo lo riguarda, perché il come io risolverò la mia crisi lo riguarderà...


si Lola, quello che tu sceglierai di fare certo che lo riguarderà, ma se tu per capire hai bisogno di scrivere su un forum perchè la cosa lo riguarda? Non sto dicendo di tenergliela segreta, ma mica gli stai tenendo nascosto qualcosa, sono cose tue queste Lola, non lo stai tradendo. 
Secondo me è questo il problema. Non riesci a fare niente senza sentire il bisogno di dirlo a lui. Non ti tieni uno spazio tuo, e poi senti il desiderio di distruggere questo "nido amato/prigione" per riuscire ad avere un minimo di indipendenza

PS il titolo era scherzoso giuro, avevo messo anche il sorriso, ma ero rimasta sbalordita dal tuo mettere insieme il fatto del lumacone e quello di scirvere su un forum ... messi insieme in quanto "stavi e stai nascondendo qualcosa"

comunque spero davvero che tu ci capisca qualcosa perchè qui mi sembra una crisi  tua, che non ci stai più dentro nel ruolo in cui ti sei messa, e in cui lui ha contribuito a metterti ... ma allo stesso tempo ne hai bisogno


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mah, non lo so se è l'approvazione: non è che qualsiasi cosa che gli dico mi dice "bene, brava, bis!", anzi... è abbastanza iper-critico. C'è anche da dire che da quando mi sono un po' sganciata da quella simbiosi che tu dici (ed è vero, me ne ero già resa conto e non l'ho mai vista in termini negativi), lui è meno iper-critico...


Ma forse allora anche lui vuole che i ruoli cambino un po' ... magari anche lui è contento se tu trovi una dimensione tua, fuori dal nido, senza tradirlo o romperlo questo nido. 
 
se dici che non è approvazione ti credo figurati, ho usato un termine sbagliato ... però dai vola un po' da quel nido, che magari è contento pure lui


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> Ma forse allora anche lui vuole che i ruoli cambino un po' ... magari anche lui è contento se tu trovi una dimensione tua, fuori dal nido, senza tradirlo o romperlo questo nido.
> 
> se dici che non è approvazione ti credo figurati, ho usato un termine sbagliato ... però dai vola un po' da quel nido, che magari è contento pure lui


diciamo che Lola.. dovrebbe divenire una specie di biscia acquatica!!!!!!
capace al contempo di tenere su tutta la baracca ( matrimonio, marito, etc)
e al comtempo ritagliarsi i suoi spazi vitali, le sue aspirazioni, i suoi segreti intimi, che non mi sembrano essere esattamente, l'ora di cucito o il corso di pittura!!!!!
certo cìè l'approvazione el'incoraggiamento del maritozzo.
La remora nasce dal dilemma.
corna ufficiali o clandestine?
voi che dite?
sembra di leggere la morte del matrimonio, almeno come lo pensiamo,
 e c'è del giusto sia in lola, che nel maritozzo,
eppure anche amandosi come lei dice,
 al bivio si arriva sempre.


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamo che Lola.. dovrebbe divenire una specie di biscia acquatica!!!!!!
> capace al contempo di tenere su tutta la baracca ( matrimonio, marito, etc)
> e al comtempo ritagliarsi i suoi spazi vitali, le sue aspirazioni, i suoi segreti intimi, che non mi sembrano essere esattamente, l'ora di cucito o il corso di pittura!!!!!
> certo cìè l'approvazione el'incoraggiamento del maritozzo.
> ...


ma secondo me i suoi spazi vitali, aspirazioni etc arrivano a desiderare di fare sesso con un altro perchè non ha mai fatto niente senza il marito ...leggi i suoi post, ha avuto solo lui, ha desiderato tanto crearsi un nido sicuro per sfuggire al disordine in cui viveva da ragazza, si è rifugiata in questa relazione, ha sempre detto tutto tutto al marito, si è sempre percepita come un po' dipendente da lui ... magari sta solo cercando di uscire da questo ruolo che ha nella coppia, a questo tipo di relazione un pochetto "simbiotica" ... e se trova un modo per dare spazio a questi suoi aspetti nuovi di indipendenza non occorre distruggere niente, solo risistemare un pochetto


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> ma secondo me i suoi spazi vitali, aspirazioni etc arrivano a desiderare di fare sesso con un altro perchè non ha mai fatto niente senza il marito ...leggi i suoi post, ha avuto solo lui, ha desiderato tanto crearsi un nido sicuro per sfuggire al disordine in cui viveva da ragazza, si è rifugiata in questa relazione, ha sempre detto tutto tutto al marito, si è sempre percepita come un po' dipendente da lui ... magari sta solo cercando di uscire da questo ruolo che ha nella coppia, a questo tipo di relazione un pochetto "simbiotica" ... e se trova un modo per dare spazio a questi suoi aspetti nuovi di indipendenza non occorre distruggere niente, solo risistemare un pochetto


Gli ha scritto poi a Cioè?


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gli ha scritto poi a Cioè?


si, mi hanno detto che avevo problemi troppo da adulta e di rivolgermi ad un forum serio


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> si, mi hanno detto che avevo problemi troppo da adulta e di rivolgermi ad un forum serio


Questo?


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> ma secondo me i suoi spazi vitali, aspirazioni etc arrivano a desiderare di fare sesso con un altro perchè non ha mai fatto niente senza il marito ...leggi i suoi post, ha avuto solo lui, ha desiderato tanto crearsi un nido sicuro per sfuggire al disordine in cui viveva da ragazza, si è rifugiata in questa relazione, ha sempre detto tutto tutto al marito, si è sempre percepita come un po' dipendente da lui ... magari sta solo cercando di uscire da questo ruolo che ha nella coppia, a questo tipo di relazione un pochetto "simbiotica" ... e se trova un modo per dare spazio a questi suoi aspetti nuovi di indipendenza non occorre distruggere niente, solo risistemare un pochetto


e stranamente, quella voglia di emancipazione, di independenza, di elevazione...
la scambi per un piccolo fremito lungo la vagina.

cioè mi dici, ragazzi dopo una vita con lui, vorrei fare qualcosa per me, qualsiasi cosa che mi faccia sentire indipendente o simili, no tutto si risolve nel desiderio dii un altro.
dove sta l'indipendenza non riesco a vederlo.
l'indipendenza emotiva e a questo punto anche sentimentale, sta nell' ammetterLo.
(che hai voglia di un altro)
e non di altro.


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo?


si si, mi hanno detto proprio che tradimento.net era il posto giusto e che magari qui avrei avuto la fortuna di incontrare maschi dominanti in grado di regalarmi perle di saggezza, nei rari momenti in cui non fossero stati occupati dai loro problemi, quelli veri


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> si si, mi hanno detto proprio che tradimento.net era il posto giusto e che magari qui avrei avuto la fortuna di incontrare maschi dominanti in grado di regalarmi perle di saggezza, nei rari momenti in cui non f*ossero stati occupati dai loro problemi, quelli veri*


tipo...
 aggiustare la vecchia moto in garage?????


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> e stranamente, quella voglia di emancipazione, di independenza, di elevazione...
> la scambi per un piccolo fremito lungo la vagina.
> 
> cioè mi dici, ragazzi dopo una vita con lui, vorrei fare qualcosa per me, qualsiasi cosa che mi faccia sentire indipendente o simili, no tutto si risolve nel desiderio dii un altro.
> ...


ma secondo te, in un rapporto così, non è normale aver voglia di indipendenza? Inoltre stava uscendo da una brutta depressione ... si è fatta prendere da un altro, perchè è stata la cosa più "appariscente" che l'ha distolta da quello che stava vivendo ... ma sarebbe stata forse molto più soddisfatta a buttarsi in un altro tipo di situazione, ugualmente coinvolgente e fuori dalla coppia ... 
Voler distruggere il nido, come ha detto lei, non vuol dire necessariamente che il rapporto sia finito, ma forse solo che il nido è troppo stretto ... il fremito lungo la vagina non credo sia necessariamente indicativo di qualcosa di significativo


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tipo...
> aggiustare la vecchia moto in garage?????


ah non lo so, chiedilo al tuo amico


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> si si, mi hanno detto proprio che tradimento.net era il posto giusto e che magari qui avrei avuto la fortuna di incontrare maschi dominanti in grado di regalarmi perle di saggezza, nei rari momenti in cui non fossero stati occupati dai loro problemi, quelli veri


Sempre detto io che Cioè è un giornale di merda.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tipo...
> aggiustare la vecchia moto in garage?????


Oddio, vecchia no. Però in effetti s'è rotto il cambio. Porca puttana.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> ma secondo te, in un rapporto così, non è normale aver voglia di indipendenza? Inoltre stava uscendo da una brutta depressione ... si è fatta prendere da un altro, perchè è stata la cosa più "appariscente" che l'ha distolta da quello che stava vivendo ... ma sarebbe stata forse molto più soddisfatta a buttarsi in un altro tipo di situazione, ugualmente coinvolgente e fuori dalla coppia ...
> Voler distruggere il nido, come ha detto lei, non vuol dire necessariamente che il rapporto sia finito, ma forse solo che il nido è troppo stretto ... il fremito lungo la vagina non credo sia necessariamente indicativo di qualcosa di significativo


Mi raccomando Nicole resta qui. Hai punti di vista interessanti. :up:


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, vecchia no. Però in effetti s'è rotto il cambio. Porca puttana.


poverino, tu si che c'hai un problemone da adulto  :sonar::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi raccomando Nicole resta qui. Hai punti di vista interessanti. :up:


te pareva...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> poverino, tu si che c'hai un problemone da adulto  :sonar::rotfl:


Sì vabbè, adesso ci bulliamo che tu ti fai male a fare A+B-C/F ed io c'ho la moto ferma? Essò problemi sì, sa signò?


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi raccomando Nicole resta qui. Hai punti di vista interessanti. :up:


Ciao Brunetta


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, vecchia no. Però in effetti s'è rotto il cambio. Porca puttana.


...troppa strada,
vecchio mio,
falla riposare
ma il mondo è tutto per noi e i km sono tanti.


----------



## Nicole (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, adesso ci bulliamo che tu ti fai male a fare A+B-C/F ed io c'ho la moto ferma? Essò problemi sì, sa signò?


ah ah ah ah


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

Nicole ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta


hola, Bruny!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> hola, Bruny!!!!!!


E' la tua giornata sì? :mexican:


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' la tua giornata sì? :mexican:


perchè ho giornate si
 e giornate no?
cosa te lo fa pensare?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè ho giornate si
> e giornate no?
> cosa te lo fa pensare?


Te l'avevo scritto l'atro giorno approvando un tuo post bellissimo e serio. Ci sono giornate che provochi, cosa che personalmente trovo noiosa.


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te l'avevo scritto l'atro giorno approvando un tuo post bellissimo e serio. Ci sono giornate che provochi, cosa che personalmente trovo noiosa.


ma non provoco, dai.
dico la mia, e la dico di getto, seguendo l'istinto più che il ragionamento.
non intendo offendere nessuno.
se3 non condivido, non condivido.
anzi penso e credo sia catartico per me ma anche per chi riceve.
a me fece bene.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non provoco, dai.
> dico la mia, e la dico di getto, seguendo l'istinto più che il ragionamento.
> non intendo offendere nessuno.
> se3 non condivido, non condivido.
> ...


Ma certo! Però ci sono giornate in cui sei più, diciamo, duro.


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo! Però ci sono giornate in cui sei più, diciamo, duro.


non ci crederai ma è quando sono più vero.
taglio qui, taglio là.
il senso, il problema è quello che mi interessa.
bisogna sempre ricordarsi della relatività di quello che si sta dicendo...
e che qualcuno potrebbe leggerti mentre si sta mangiando un gelato.
cioè
 emozioni zero.
allora senza convenevoli puoi anche permetterti di essere più obiettivo.
l'offesa è una conseguenza non un principio.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non ci crederai ma è quando sono più vero.
> taglio qui, taglio là.
> il senso, il problema è quello che mi interessa.
> bisogna sempre ricordarsi della relatività di quello che si sta dicendo...
> ...


Boh allora mi piaci di più "finto" :carneval:


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh allora mi piaci di più "finto" :carneval:


ma sono sempre io.
tu invece mi piaci cosi, davvero.
(un pò saputella e molto saggia)
però per esempio sei stata molto più determinata tu nella tua storia che io nella mia.
vedi che non sono cosi spietato e duro?
ma quando ti giri?


----------



## JON (3 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> I desideri sono solo una parte del tutto, di questo me ne sto rendendo conto sempre di più, sia leggendo voi che parlando con mio marito (a proposito, lui non lo sa di questo forum... *gli ho rivelato una cosa che gli nascondevo e ora gliene sto nascondendo un'altra*...).
> Il lumacone/bagnino sta cominciando ad avere un ruolo marginale nella mia testa, soprattutto da dopo che con mio marito abbiamo parlato dei risvolti erotici, che sono i primi che si stanno risolvendo...


Che dopo aver raccontato a tuo marito di Mr Splash e che questi perdesse buona parte del suo mordente e divenisse meno molesto era prevedibile.

Nonostante la confessione, però, non ti sei purgata. Tanto che arrivi sul forum per intraprendere un percorso individuale ed intimo, cosi come lo è stato il maldestro tentativo di incontro col bagnino. E' normale che puntualmente ti ritrovi a nasconderti da tuo marito, in un certo senso lui rappresenta un ostacolo alla tua ricerca. E se quei semplici desideri sono solo una parte di questa nuova condizione, figuriamoci la portata di questa tua fase di transizione. Il bisogno di rendere conto di tutto, per quanto giusto e saggio, rappresenta al momento una costrizione dal momento che l'effetto collaterale è quello che ti spinge a fuggire perché, che tu lo concepisca o meno, non ti concede il giusto spazio. Guarda che tu sei un individuo, tuo marito è importante, ma non quanto tu credi. Tu e la tua serenità siete la cosa più importante per te, ed è cosi che sarai al meglio per i tuoi cari. Se raggiungere i tuoi obiettivi significherà fare qualche innocente sacrificio, forse è il caso che tu faccia qualcosa soltanto per te.

Detto questo, anche se tu già lo sai, sarà più importante e determinante quello che darai di quello che prenderai.
Pensa alla madre che dovrai essere per i tuoi figli, pensa al loro bisogno di avere una famiglia "vera" alle spalle, pensa a quello che hai costruito e che non si finisce mai di costruire e pensa che un giorno è meglio non avere rimorsi pensando alle persone a cui vuoi veramente bene. In tutto questo, situazioni vissute come quella del bagnino e situazioni simili che potranno ripresentarsi, sono certo che hanno ed avranno molta importanza nella tua vita visto che ti fanno sentire viva, ma imparerai a sacrificarti laddove è necessario e secondo i tuoi reali desideri. Come diceva Leda, certe cose vanno e vengono e fortunatamente certi sentimenti oscillano consentendoti di ritrovare persino una certa lucidità. La stessa cosa non si può dirla per la tua famiglia ed è proprio per lei che in questo momento sei tormentata da mille dubbi.


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamo che Lola.. dovrebbe divenire una specie di biscia acquatica!!!!!!
> capace al contempo di tenere su tutta la baracca ( matrimonio, marito, etc)
> e al comtempo ritagliarsi i suoi spazi vitali, le sue aspirazioni, i suoi segreti intimi, che non mi sembrano essere esattamente, l'ora di cucito o il corso di pittura!!!!!
> certo cìè l'approvazione el'incoraggiamento del maritozzo.
> ...


Mi piacerebbe tanto che fosse così semplice! Dover decidere: vado a letto con un altro oppure no?
Mi rendo conto che non riesco a spiegarmi, non è facile... 

Però, c'è una cosa su cui vorrei mettere un punto definitivo, usando la terminologia corrente: io non voglio mettere le corna a mio marito! Non sono a nessun bivio, da quel punto di vista. Se di bivio si tratta, anche se non mi sento così perché non ho nessuna voglia di andarmene dalla mia famiglia, è un bivio di tipo molto più drastico rispetto a tradire sessualmente mio marito.


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> e stranamente, quella voglia di emancipazione, di independenza, di elevazione...
> la scambi per un piccolo fremito lungo la vagina.
> 
> cioè mi dici, ragazzi dopo una vita con lui, vorrei fare qualcosa per me, qualsiasi cosa che mi faccia sentire indipendente o simili, no tutto si risolve nel desiderio dii un altro.
> ...


No, non si risolve nel desiderio per un altro. Lo so che è lungo questo 3D, ma certe cose sono state già dette e, se vuoi dire la tua con una certa sicurezza, dovresti rileggere tutto attentamente...

Io NON sono dipendente da mio marito emotivamente! Il tutto NON è una questione emotiva!
Il tutto si "riduce", forse, ad aver perso il controllo per un attimo, a non aver preso in considerazione le conseguenze, come ho sempre fatto; è aver "scoperto" che posso essere anche in quel modo...


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Che dopo aver raccontato a tuo marito di Mr Splash e che questi perdesse buona parte del suo mordente e divenisse meno molesto era prevedibile.
> 
> Nonostante la confessione, però, non ti sei purgata. Tanto che arrivi sul forum per intraprendere un percorso individuale ed intimo, cosi come lo è stato il maldestro tentativo di incontro col bagnino. E' normale che puntualmente ti ritrovi a nasconderti da tuo marito, in un certo senso lui rappresenta un ostacolo alla tua ricerca. E se quei semplici desideri sono solo una parte di questa nuova condizione, figuriamoci la portata di questa tua fase di transizione. Il bisogno di rendere conto di tutto, per quanto giusto e saggio, rappresenta al momento una costrizione dal momento che l'effetto collaterale è quello che ti spinge a fuggire perché, che tu lo concepisca o meno, non ti concede il giusto spazio. Guarda che tu sei un individuo, tuo marito è importante, ma non quanto tu credi. Tu e la tua serenità siete la cosa più importante per te, ed è cosi che sarai al meglio per i tuoi cari. Se raggiungere i tuoi obiettivi significherà fare qualche innocente sacrificio, forse è il caso che tu faccia qualcosa soltanto per te.
> 
> ...


Mr Splash! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Molte delle cose che mi dici in questo post sono giuste e importanti e le ho in parte già razionalizzate...
Ti ringrazio, anche perché quando leggo i tuoi interventi mi rendo conto che non ho i problemi a spiegarmi che credo di avere...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Jon, accidenti...
> 
> Comunque Chiara ha ragione nel dire che se quello che dicono alcuni su mio marito fosse vero, cambierebbe tutto, anche la mia crisi prenderebbe un'altra piega... nonostante i miei desideri...


 I tuoi desideri devono passare dal tuo essere, non da altri. 
Pensi che le persone non attraversino dei momenti in cui potrebbero commettere degli errori? Tutti abbiamo di questi momenti, ma tutti dovremmo fare i conti prima con noi stessi e con quello che ci piacerebbe gli altri facessero se fossero al nostro posto, dopo con gli altri.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh allora mi piaci di più "finto" :carneval:


Vabbè, ha i suoi momenti, come tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

Si stanno focalizzando quasi tutti sul bagnino. Io credo che lui sia solo la miccia. Tu hai vussuto la tua vita con tyo marito in un rapporto simbiotico. Tutto perfetto. Matrimonio figli ecc ecc.
Poi arriva sto bellimbusto che alza i coperchio e sono c'è la pentola pronta ad esplodere. 
Ora puoi decidere se rimettere il coperchio e rimandare l'esplosione o circoscrivere l'esplosione e vivere.
Questo non c'entra nulla con scopare in giro, questo significa asxoktare cosa tu vuoi cosa ti manca e lavorare su questo. Io mi sono creata un piccolo mondo solo mio. Amici nuovi (alcuni in questo forum), un amico del cuore con il quale parlare di tutto, un nuovo interesse. Cosa é successo? Che mio marito non mi ha più ruconisciuto. Qyesta donna che é stata sempre solo sua ora ha altri interessi, altri amici di cui non conosce nulla, una donna che piace di più a tutti e lui si é perso. 
Questi il rischio che corri? Ne vale la pena? Si. Per me si. 
Perché ora tocca a mio marito analizzarsi e dopo anni lo sta facendo. E nonostante tutti siamo ancora insieme e i ns figli sono sereni.


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si stanno focalizzando quasi tutti sul bagnino. Io credo che lui sia solo la miccia. Tu hai vussuto la tua vita con tyo marito in un rapporto simbiotico. Tutto perfetto. Matrimonio figli ecc ecc.
> Poi arriva sto bellimbusto che alza i coperchio e sono c'è la pentola pronta ad esplodere.
> Ora puoi decidere se rimettere il coperchio e rimandare l'esplosione o circoscrivere l'esplosione e vivere.
> Questo non c'entra nulla con scopare in giro, questo significa asxoktare cosa tu vuoi cosa ti manca e lavorare su questo. Io mi sono creata un piccolo mondo solo mio. Amici nuovi (alcuni in questo forum), un amico del cuore con il quale parlare di tutto, un nuovo interesse. Cosa é successo? Che mio marito non mi ha più ruconisciuto. Qyesta donna che é stata sempre solo sua ora ha altri interessi, altri amici di cui non conosce nulla, una donna che piace di più a tutti e lui si é perso.
> ...


Grazie, farfalla... un po' d'ottimismo non guasta... :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2013)

*io stavo pensando...*

... a tuo marito.
Con il quale hai un rapporto di un certo tipo che credo possano comprendere appieno solo persone che l'hanno vissuto.
Quest'uomo ti conosce, per quanto si possa conoscere una persona.
Conosce la lealtà che hai dimostrato di avere nei suoi confronti.
Si è dimostrato capace di ascoltarti e ne deduco sia anche a conoscenza della tua crisi pregressa all'incontro con il lumacone.
Immagino anche sappia del tuo passato ed apprezzi il tuo intento di sdoganartene.
Però il nostro passato è lì, l'abbiamo vissuto e torna a fare capolino, specie in seguito a certi eventi.
Io non credo affatto che le frasi che ti ha detto tuo marito siano indice di suoi tradimenti.
Nel senso che, anche se ti avesse tradita, non le avrebbe dette per quello.
E se ti avesse tradita o ti stesse tradendo, secondo me avrebbe cercato di volgere la tua situazione in modo diverso.
Tuo marito secondo me voleva togliere importanza alla situazione che ti creava tanta angoscia.
Infatti ha funzionato.
E tu hai spostato l'attenzione sull'aspetto che era a monte.
Le situazioni disordinate hanno il fascino di rendere relativi molti aspetti che in quelle ordinate sono imperanti.
Ad esempio gli impegni che ci siamo presi, gli obblighi che ne derivano, la prevedibilità del susseguirsi di momenti uguali, la programmazione della propria vita a lungo periodo.
Tutte cose che implicano uno stress ed anche un senso di costrizione.
Nelle situazioni disordinate si ha la sensazione, spesso errata, di essere liberi... mentre, secondo me, si è ugualmente costretti perchè alla mercè di ciò che è imprevedibile e sul quale non abbiamo naturalmente controllo.
E' uno stress diverso, maggiormente adrenalinico e che produce soddisfazioni immediate apparentemente senza fatica.
Ma che poi ti lascia all'improvviso completamente inadeguato ad affrontare parecchie realtà: se ci sei passata sai di cosa sto parlando.
Però, nonostante razionalmente si conoscano i pericoli, i vuoti che si vengono a creare e la sensazione di una realtà raffazzonata,  il senso di leggerezza che si prova rimane sfacciatamente affascinante.


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... a tuo marito.
> Con il quale hai un rapporto di un certo tipo che credo possano comprendere appieno solo persone che l'hanno vissuto.
> Quest'uomo ti conosce, per quanto si possa conoscere una persona.
> Conosce la lealtà che hai dimostrato di avere nei suoi confronti.
> ...


Ti ringrazio, Sbriciolata, mi piace la tua analisi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma sono sempre io.
> tu invece mi piaci cosi, davvero.
> (un pò saputella e molto saggia)
> però per esempio sei stata molto più determinata tu nella tua storia che io nella mia.
> ...


*
*
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
era solo un'osservazione di stile la mia.


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

*è passato di nuovo*

oggi al mare...

per fortuna (o per sfortuna, perché altrimenti credo che non lo avrei notato) ero impegnata con un'amichetto di mia figlia che si era fatto male al piede e stavo parlando con il gestore dello stabilimento

mi ha guardata, nessuna parola, nessun cenno

ho portato via mia figlia a forza con la scusa di dover fare la spesa, le matrone della spiaggia mi guardavano con tanto d'occhi, credo che neanche mi avevano mai notata prima...

non l'ho detto a mio marito, mi sembrava inutile, però gli ho detto che voglio essere corteggiata costantemente...

sono patetica...

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> oggi al mare...
> 
> per fortuna (o per sfortuna, perché altrimenti credo che non lo avrei notato) ero impegnata con un'amichetto di mia figlia che si era fatto male al piede e stavo parlando con il gestore dello stabilimento
> 
> ...


No stai solo scappando. Bisogna capire fino a quando lo farai

La richiesta a tuo marito la trovo un chiedere di starti più vicina nella speranxa che questo ti basti a sostituire l'altro


----------



## Nicole (3 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Si stanno focalizzando quasi tutti sul bagnino. Io credo che lui sia solo la miccia. Tu hai vussuto la tua vita con tyo marito in un rapporto simbiotico*. Tutto perfetto. Matrimonio figli ecc ecc.
> Poi arriva sto bellimbusto che alza i coperchio e sono c'è la pentola pronta ad esplodere.
> *Ora puoi decidere se rimettere il coperchio e rimandare l'esplosione o circoscrivere l'esplosione e vivere.
> Questo non c'entra nulla con scopare in giro, questo significa asxoktare cosa tu vuoi cosa ti manca e lavorare su questo.* Io mi sono creata un piccolo mondo solo mio. Amici nuovi (alcuni in questo forum), un amico del cuore con il quale parlare di tutto, un nuovo interesse. Cosa é successo? Che mio marito non mi ha più ruconisciuto. Qyesta donna che é stata sempre solo sua ora ha altri interessi, altri amici di cui non conosce nulla, una donna che piace di più a tutti e lui si é perso.
> ...


d'accordissimo


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> però...continuare ad aprirsi permette di mirarsi meglio a vicenda, si sceglie di diventare più vulnerabili perché forse si vorrebbe essere colpiti e non si distoglie lo sguardo perché il bersaglio è allettante. se non si è perfettamente consapevoli della sensibilità del grilletto, si rischia grosso. e bisogna avere dei nervi d'acciaio per rimettere la pistola nel fodero dopo averci appoggiato il dito sopra.
> 
> *mi sento clint eastwood*


:rotfl::up:

[video=youtube;X0lvp7a7pmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0lvp7a7pmk[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> oggi al mare...
> 
> per fortuna (o per sfortuna, perché altrimenti credo che non lo avrei notato) ero impegnata con un'amichetto di mia figlia che si era fatto male al piede e stavo parlando con il gestore dello stabilimento
> 
> ...


Lola...ci pensi ancora troppo..fai come me.In questi casi archivio e...amen....


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2013)

*Cercando un bilancio*

@lolapal lo sai meglio di tutti noi, non ne dubito.

Ma la situazione che descrivi io lo capisco molto bene. Non sono intervenuta fin qui, perché volevo cercare di raccogliere più elementi possibile, nel limite...

Io credo che tu abbia centrato il punto proprio in questo tuo ultimo post: vuoi essere corteggiata, vuoi sentirti speciale per qualcuno in quanto femmina, sottolineo, in quanto femmina: non madre, non moglie, non brava e buona persona, ma femmina. Deve essere tuo marito a darti questo corteggiamento. Siccome sei una persona onesta, credo che tu possa fare un po' la diva, sai? L'esperienza "bagnino" ha rinforzato la tua sensazione di desiderabilità generale da parte dell'universo maschile e in questa fase della tua vita ha più significato che in altre perché è una fase, quella tra i 40 e i 50 davvero strana per qualsiasi donna. Gli ormoni ci mettono del loro, peraltro, e non poco, in senso buono, intendo...

Il fatto è che non si può desiderare ciò che si sa di avere, questo mai.E quindi devi dare a tuo marito la netta sensazione che potrebbe perderti VERAMENTE, se vuoi essere corteggiata da lui, come si conviene.

Quindi, tu devi lanciare il guanto della sfida a tuo marito. E cioè devi fargli intendere che o si sveglia, o lo fai cornuto, ma veramente! Alla fine, io credo che se tu lo facessi questo benedetto maledetto tradimento sarebbe per una femminilissima ragione : "pensi che io sia tua? Mi dai per certa? Mi dai per scontata? E ti ho pure confessato tutto e tu non fai una piega? Beh, ti meriti il corno, caro". Nicole è molto saggia, ma io ti vedo equilibrata e molto intelligente e capace di leggersi, non credo che un corso di pittura possa equivalere al piacere di poter dire "no" con un sorriso, sapendo che tac! Se ti voglio sei lì che mi sbavi dietro. Sembrano stupidaggini queste che ho scritto? Ma vivaddio siamo femmine. E nel regno animale sono i maschi che si muovono verso le femmine, mica il contrario! Tuo marito deve stare attento, tu gli hai lanciato un segnale distorto, perché forse dà fastidio anche  a te l'immagine stupidina di una donna che desidera essere corteggiata. E invece è questo esattamente il punto. E, secondo me, è deliziosamente pieno di grazia, come un minuetto settecentesco. Ah, l'amour


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2013)

Leggo,

vedo che la discussione è molto intensa -in senso positivo- e penso che siano state scritte molte cose interessanti.

Da giovincella (più o meno, sempre più meno che più  ) con esperienze del tutto diverse da quelle di Lola e di altri, quindi con sensibilità completamente deversa e problematiche completamente diverse, mi permetto una voce completamente diversa.

Tutte queste riflessioni, considerazioni, spinte contrarie, tumulti, cambiamenti... possono essere (anche) solo la naturale esperienza di una donna che sta passando un'altra fase della sua crescita?
Ci sono le crisi di mezza età degli uomini, ci sono quelle delle donne.

Non nego la verità di tutto quello che provi, nè tolgo importanza a tutti i commenti. 

Ma forse, anche sdrammatizzare un poco può essere utile.
Magari quello che provi è solo e soltanto fisiologico e poi passa.

non dico di non rifletterci più, ma solo di tenere in conto anche questa possibilità. Per quando magari i pensieri sono troppi.


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> oggi al mare...
> 
> per fortuna (o per sfortuna, perché altrimenti credo che non lo avrei notato) ero impegnata con un'amichetto di mia figlia che si era fatto male al piede e stavo parlando con il gestore dello stabilimento
> 
> ...


Imbarazzante, non è vero?
Quando in quei giochini subentra quello spiraglio che ti lascia intravedere la realtà delle situazioni è normale che ci si appelli con qualche aggettivo. Tipo patetica....ma anche coglione, visto che, come diceva Fantastica, trattasi di fase "strana" che coinvolge anche gli uomini. Per fortuna vi sono molte attività palliative che possono compensare in parte certe emozioni, un uomo per sfogarsi in questo senso credo abbia più possibilità, più alla portata.

Senti, anche se non vale nulla, ma non è che la gente "mormora"? Pare come se dovessi difenderti dal giudizio dei conoscenti.


----------



## Calipso (4 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @lolapal lo sai meglio di tutti noi, non ne dubito.
> 
> Ma la situazione che descrivi io lo capisco molto bene. Non sono intervenuta fin qui, perché volevo cercare di raccogliere più elementi possibile, nel limite...
> 
> ...



..... mi piace davvero molto il tuo modo di raccontare il tuo pensiero...


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Lolaaaaa... dove seiiiii??? Tutto bene?

:inlove:


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Lolaaaaa... dove seiiiii??? Tutto bene?
> 
> :inlove:


Guarda, affogata no di sicuro...:rotfl:


----------



## devastata (4 Settembre 2013)

:carneval:





JON ha detto:


> Guarda, affogata :carneval:no di sicuro...:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Guarda, affogata no di sicuro...:rotfl:





devastata ha detto:


> :carneval:


Cretini! :rotfl:


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> :carneval:


Povera lola, se gli prende un crampo in acqua non può chiedere nemmeno aiuto. :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Cretini! :rotfl:


Noi? Tu insinui che si sono chiusi nella cabina spogliatoio e lola non si fa sentire perché li non prende il WI-FI e noi saremmo dei cretini?:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Noi? Tu insinui che si sono chiusi nella cabina spogliatoio e lola non si fa sentire perché li non prende il WI-FI e noi saremmo dei cretini?:mrgreen:


Io non ho insinuato niente del genere!!! :rotfl:

Sono solo preoccupata all'idea che Lola si faccia sopraffare dall'onda (per rimanere in tema ) della paura di perdere il controllo della sua vita...


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io non ho insinuato niente del genere!!! :rotfl:
> 
> Sono solo preoccupata all'idea che Lola si faccia sopraffare dall'onda (per rimanere in tema ) della paura di perdere il controllo della sua vita...


Non sarà mica che è arrivato uno tsunami da quelle parti!?


----------



## devastata (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Cretini! :rotfl:


:mexican:
:mexican::mexican::mexican:
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> :mexican:
> :mexican::mexican::mexican:
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Come va, Devy?


----------



## lolapal (4 Settembre 2013)

*non sono affogata... *

Ragazzi, grazie! Ho riso di cuore!


----------



## lolapal (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No stai solo scappando. Bisogna capire fino a quando lo farai
> 
> La richiesta a tuo marito la trovo un chiedere di starti più vicina nella speranxa che questo ti basti a sostituire l'altro


Hai ragione, farfalla, sto scappando, ma non so che altro fare...
Non ho altri a cui chiedere aiuto tranne a mio marito...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Hai ragione, farfalla, sto scappando, ma non so che altro fare...
> Non ho altri a cui chiedere aiuto tranne a mio marito...


Intanto hai noi. Che puó sembrare una cazzata ma non lo è.
Poi puoi chiedere aiuto a uno psicologo o a chjunque pensi che possa ascoltarti semza dare un giudizio..
Io ho preso diverse strade poi ho trovato l'aiuto giusto e ora sto mwglio.
Ma ci vuole tempo e tanto


----------



## lolapal (4 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @lolapal lo sai meglio di tutti noi, non ne dubito.
> 
> Ma la situazione che descrivi io lo capisco molto bene. Non sono intervenuta fin qui, perché volevo cercare di raccogliere più elementi possibile, nel limite...
> 
> ...


Grazie, Fantastica, le tue sono parole molto belle, mi fanno riflettere.. :smile:

Chiamiamola paura d'invecchiare o voglia di essere femmina o sbalzo ormonale, chiamiamola Ugo, non lo so! So che mi  ritrovo a desiderare intensamente un uomo che non è il mio, pur continuando a desiderare il mio con la stessa intensità.

Chiedergli di corteggiarmi, di conquistarmi, mi sembra sensato, perché mi rendo conto che è una fase che abbiamo saltato.


----------



## lolapal (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto hai noi. Che puó sembrare una cazzata ma non lo è.
> Poi puoi chiedere aiuto a uno psicologo o a chjunque pensi che possa ascoltarti semza dare un giudizio..
> Io ho preso diverse strade poi ho trovato l'aiuto giusto e ora sto mwglio.
> Ma ci vuole tempo e tanto


Sì, questo è un bel posto per parlare, anche se non è facile spiegarsi in poco spazio senza correre il rischio di annoiare e capire bene anche cosa intendono gli altri, manca il linguaggio non verbale... comunque non è una cazzata mettersi a nudo qui, proprio no...
Con la psico ne ho già parlato, ci vado circa ogni tre settimane, naturalmente siamo focalizzate molto sul rapporto tra i miei genitori.
Ho anche una cara amica che sa tutto, ma lei sta messa peggio di me...
Ci vuole tempo, vorrei in questo frattempo non incontrare più l'altro, perché mi annebbia i pensieri...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, questo è un bel posto per parlare, anche se non è facile spiegarsi in poco spazio senza correre il rischio di annoiare e capire bene anche cosa intendono gli altri, manca il linguaggio non verbale... comunque non è una cazzata mettersi a nudo qui, proprio no...
> Con la psico ne ho già parlato, ci vado circa ogni tre settimane, naturalmente siamo focalizzate molto sul rapporto tra i miei genitori.
> Ho anche una cara amica che sa tutto, ma lei sta messa peggio di me...
> Ci vuole tempo, vorrei in questo frattempo non incontrare più l'altro, perché mi annebbia i pensieri...


Non voglio scoraggiarti. Ma scommetto quello che vuoi che al primo giorno di scuola tu sarai teuccata vestita bene e in netto anticipo sull'orario
E lo farai senza neanche rendertene conto. 
Stai ammettendo che lo desideri e questo mulla c'entra con il desiderare o meno tuo marito


----------



## lolapal (4 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Leggo,
> 
> vedo che la discussione è molto intensa -in senso positivo- e penso che siano state scritte molte cose interessanti.
> 
> ...


Grazie Nausicaa, infatti sto cercando di rallentare le riflessioni, anche perché il mio cervello è in pieno loop.

Dopo ieri, mi rendo anche conto che non sono ancora immune, nonostante averne tanto parlato.


----------



## lolapal (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non voglio scoraggiarti. Ma scommetto quello che vuoi che al primo giorno di scuola tu sarai teuccata vestita bene e in netto anticipo sull'orario
> E lo farai senza neanche rendertene conto.
> Stai ammettendo che lo desideri e questo mulla c'entra con il desiderare o meno tuo marito


Ci ho pensato, sai? Cosa farò la prossima settimana? In questo momento, resto dell'idea di uscire il più tardi possibile, a ridosso della campanella, magari arrivare lì che è già suonata...
Non mi sta comunque piacendo il modo di comportarsi del bagnino: perché ripassare? Perché non salutarmi e guardarmi e basta, con quel sorriso (bello, mannaggia!) del cazzo e l'espressione soddisfatta?
Devo dire che il suo comportamento mi destabilizza ulteriormente...

Mai negato di desiderarlo...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato, sai? Cosa farò la prossima settimana? In questo momento, resto dell'idea di uscire il più tardi possibile, a ridosso della campanella, magari arrivare lì che è già suonata...
> Non mi sta comunque piacendo il modo di comportarsi del bagnino: perché ripassare? Perché non salutarmi e guardarmi e basta, con quel sorriso (bello, mannaggia!) del cazzo e l'espressione soddisfatta?
> Devo dire che il suo comportamento mi destabilizza ulteriormente...
> 
> Mai negato di desiderarlo...


Perché ti sta cuocendo a fuoco lento...gioca...e ora spetta a te decidere di giocare o no.
Ti lascia scegliere...


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché ti sta cuocendo a fuoco lento...gioca...e ora spetta a te decidere di giocare o no.
> Ti lascia scegliere...


Ma io, tre mesi fa, in quel momento in cui avevo perso la testa, sono andata da lui a chiedergli se faceva sul serio e lui, dopo le sue "divertenti" battute sul leccarmi e varie, ha virato completamente e mi ha detto che, se andavamo a letto insieme, poteva succedere che lui non avrebbe potuto farne più a meno e che non voleva fare del male a sua moglie.
Se vuole cuocermi è una maniera strana di condirmi... o forse è la mia inesperienza o il fatto che per me dire A non equivale a dire 1...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma io, tre mesi fa, in quel momento in cui avevo perso la testa, sono andata da lui a chiedergli se faceva sul serio e lui, dopo le sue "divertenti" battute sul leccarmi e varie, ha virato completamente e mi ha detto che, se andavamo a letto insieme, poteva succedere che lui non avrebbe potuto farne più a meno e che non voleva fare del male a sua moglie.
> Se vuole cuocermi è una maniera strana di condirmi... o forse è la mia inesperienza o il fatto che per me dire A non equivale a dire 1...


Te l'avevamo già detto che è un modo perché tu, dopo, non avessi nulla a pretendere.
Per me ti stupisce che ti abbia scosso uno volgarotto.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma io, tre mesi fa, in quel momento in cui avevo perso la testa, sono andata da lui a chiedergli se faceva sul serio e lui, dopo le sue "divertenti" battute sul leccarmi e varie, ha virato completamente e mi ha detto che, se andavamo a letto insieme, poteva succedere che lui non avrebbe potuto farne più a meno e che non voleva fare del male a sua moglie.
> Se vuole cuocermi è una maniera strana di condirmi... o forse è la mia inesperienza o il fatto che per me dire A non equivale a dire 1...


Tu non sei la prima posso scommetterci. Ti sta dicendo quali sono le sue priorità: sua moglie.
Tutto qui
Ora sta a te decidere. 
Lui si fa vedere e non si avvicina. 
Lascia a te scelta e decisione


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ti stupisce che ti abbia scosso uno volgarotto.


A per niente! Anzi, è esattamente questo il fascino del bagnino. Essù, dai! E' una storia vecchia come il mondo, Brune'. Mi sorprendi tu. Io credo che lola sia protetta proprio dall'aver scelto un "inferiore". E' l'animale che cerca il suo animale interiore, il resto ce l'ha già a casa.


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *A me per niente! Anzi, è esattamente questo il fascino del bagnino.* Essù, dai! E' una storia vecchia come il mondo, Brune'. Mi sorprendi tu. Io credo che lola sia protetta proprio dall'aver scelto un "inferiore". *E' l'animale che cerca il suo animale interiore*, il resto ce l'ha già a casa.


E' quello che ho pensato anch'io.
Ci voleva quasi un archetipo del seduttore seriale fisicato, e chi meglio di un bagnino lo incarna, nel nostro immaginario collettivo?


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A per niente! Anzi, è esattamente questo il fascino del bagnino. Essù, dai! E' una storia vecchia come il mondo, Brune'. Mi sorprendi tu.* Io credo che lola sia protetta proprio dall'aver scelto un "inferiore". *E' l'animale che cerca il suo animale interiore, il resto ce l'ha già a casa.


Indirettamente probabilmente si. Perché  non bisogna dimenticare che lei ne faceva una questione di attrazione fisica ed intellettuale messe insieme. Magari era solo per giustificare l'istinto animalesco, immagino che lola sappia come stanno le cose.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A per niente! Anzi, è esattamente questo il fascino del bagnino. Essù, dai! E' una storia vecchia come il mondo, Brune'. Mi sorprendi tu. *Io credo che lola sia protetta proprio dall'aver scelto un "inferiore". *E' l'animale che cerca il suo animale interiore, il resto ce l'ha già a casa.


Sei stupida?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A per niente! Anzi, è esattamente questo il fascino del bagnino. Essù, dai! E' una storia vecchia come il mondo, Brune'. Mi sorprendi tu. Io credo che lola sia protetta proprio dall'aver scelto un "inferiore". E' l'animale che cerca il suo animale interiore, il resto ce l'ha già a casa.


Mi spieghi inferiore in che senso?


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A per niente! Anzi, è esattamente questo il fascino del bagnino. Essù, dai! E' una storia vecchia come il mondo, Brune'. Mi sorprendi tu. Io credo che lola sia protetta proprio dall'aver scelto un "inferiore". E' l'animale che cerca il suo animale interiore, il resto ce l'ha già a casa.


Non credo, Fantastica, che lui mi sia inferiore, anzi, lo reputo una persona intelligente e anche sensibile, almeno come mi si era mostrato all'inizio, ora non lo so.
Forse, sarebbe più corretto dire che, in qualche modo, lui tira fuori una parte di me più "animalesca", che si potrebbe considerare "inferiore" alla parte di me che razionalizza (anche troppo!). Ma che forse, come mi sembra voglia dirmi farfalla, è, in questo momento, una parte di me di cui ho bisogno.
Poi, dal rendersi conto di aver bisogno di essere più animale e meno razionale ha mettere in pratica certe fantasie ce ne vuole... sto cercando soluzioni alternative dal cadere nella sua trappole (così mi sembra che dovrei interpretare il suo comportamento).


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ciao lola

forse, questo bisogno, vuole essere solo riconosciuto come tale.
per trovare un posto nella tua vita. ma come e in quali termini ecc.
sta a te. sta a te, trovare la comunicazione con queste sensazioni.
lo so che ci provi ... solo così ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non credo, Fantastica, che lui mi sia inferiore, anzi, lo reputo una persona intelligente e anche sensibile, almeno come mi si era mostrato all'inizio, ora non lo so.
> Forse, sarebbe più corretto dire che, in qualche modo, lui tira fuori una parte di me più "animalesca", che si potrebbe considerare "inferiore" alla parte di me che razionalizza (anche troppo!). Ma che forse, come mi sembra voglia dirmi farfalla, è, in questo momento, una parte di me di cui ho bisogno.
> Poi, dal rendersi conto di aver bisogno di essere più animale e meno razionale ha mettere in pratica certe fantasie ce ne vuole... sto cercando soluzioni alternative dal cadere nella sua trappole (così mi sembra che dovrei interpretare il suo comportamento).


Perchè trappola?
Lui vuole venire a letto con te
Te lo ha detto. Poi ha ritrattato, sa che per te è una cosa nuova e ha fatto un passo indietro.
Ora sta da parte ma ti fa sentire che c'è. Ovvio che il sup scopo é quello e le sue motivazioni sono sue. Tu cosa vuoi? In base a questo ti muovi e agisci


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non credo, Fantastica, che lui mi sia inferiore, anzi, lo reputo una persona intelligente e anche sensibile, almeno come mi si era mostrato all'inizio, ora non lo so.
> Forse, sarebbe più corretto dire che, in qualche modo, lui tira fuori una parte di me più "animalesca", che si potrebbe considerare "inferiore" alla parte di me che razionalizza (anche troppo!). Ma che forse, come mi sembra voglia dirmi farfalla, è, in questo momento, una parte di me di cui ho bisogno.
> Poi, dal rendersi conto di aver bisogno di essere più animale e meno razionale ha mettere in pratica certe fantasie ce ne vuole... sto cercando soluzioni alternative dal cadere nella sua trappole (così mi sembra che dovrei interpretare il suo comportamento).


E' una persona intelligente e sensibile una persona che ti propone una slinguata in un bungalow e ti luma fuori da scuola quando ci accompagna i figli? Non è il fatto che faccia il bagnino il punto. Conosco meccanici e muratori assai più intelligenti e sensibili degli ingegneri. Però le modalità dell'approcci lo squalificano dal punto di vista del binomio intelligenza-sensibilità. Gli concediamo l'astuzia, infatti sei in confusione. 
Quanto alla soluzione, per me, come già scritto una pagina fa o due, sta nel gioco con tuo marito.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè trappola?
> Lui vuole venire a letto con te
> Te lo ha detto. Poi ha ritrattato, sa che per te è una cosa nuova e ha fatto un passo indietro.
> Ora sta da parte ma ti fa sentire che c'è. Ovvio che il sup scopo é quello e le sue motivazioni sono sue. *Tu cosa vuoi?* In base a questo ti muovi e agisci


Domanda da milioni e milioni di dollari...
Vorrei stare più serena.
Vorrei non averlo incontrato.
Vorrei restare fedele a mio marito e trovare in lui quello che sembra che mi manca.
Vorrei andare a letto con il bagnino, rimanere delusa, pentirmi amaramente e ricominciare a vivere.
Vorrei andare a letto con il bagnino, che ci innamoriamo follemente, che rovini la sua vita e distrugga la mia.
Vorrei andare a letto con il bagnino, senza conseguenze, giusto per fare un po' di ginnastica extra.
Vorrei che io e il bagnino fossimo diventati amici e basta, come con gli altri.

Ho le idee confuse... :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' una persona intelligente e sensibile una persona che ti propone una slinguata in un bungalow e ti luma fuori da scuola quando ci accompagna i figli? Non è il fatto che faccia il bagnino il punto. Conosco meccanici e muratori assai più intelligenti e sensibili degli ingegneri. Però le modalità dell'approcci lo squalificano dal punto di vista del binomio intelligenza-sensibilità. Gli concediamo l'astuzia, infatti sei in confusione.
> Quanto alla soluzione, per me, come già scritto una pagina fa o due, sta nel gioco con tuo marito.


Ma che cazzo di ragionamento della merda è? Non è stato "astuto", è stato intelligente a dire quello che Lola voleva sentirsi dire. E' evidente. E se siamo qui, è evidente eccome.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo di ragionamento della merda è? Non è stato "astuto", è stato intelligente a dire quello che Lola voleva sentirsi dire. E' evidente. E se siamo qui, è evidente eccome.


Per me l'intelligenza è qualcosa di più raffinato, e si accompagna al sentimento. Qui staimo parlando di sesso, di voler ottenere sesso, una cosa ottima in sé, adoperando delle strategie di seduzione. E' astuzia, non intelligenza; nell'astuzia rientra soprattutto la frase del bagnino buttata lì: se facessi l'amore con te, poi forse non smetterei e mia moglie soffrirebbe. Già, perché lui la lola l'ha inquadrata bene. Ma, ripeto, questa è astuzia strategica, non intelligenza. Forse la distinzione per te è troppo complicata, visto quanto riesci a essere offensivo e volgaruccio nel giro di soli due post. Riconosco che ha un suo che.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per me l'intelligenza è qualcosa di più raffinato, e si accompagna al sentimento. Qui staimo parlando di sesso, di voler ottenere sesso, una cosa ottima in sé, adoperando delle strategie di seduzione. E' astuzia, non intelligenza; nell'astuzia rientra soprattutto la frase del bagnino buttata lì: se facessi l'amore con te, poi forse non smetterei e mia moglie soffrirebbe. Già, perché lui la lola l'ha inquadrata bene. Ma, ripeto, questa è astuzia strategica, non intelligenza. Forse la distinzione per te è troppo complicata, visto quanto riesci a essere offensivo e volgaruccio nel giro di soli due post. Riconosco che ha un suo che.


Sono offensivo e volgaruccio perchè tu prima sei partita male e cercando di ripigliarti stai pure peggiorando. Quale astuzia strategica de che? Inquadrare una persona, ed inquadrarla bene, comporta tutta una serie di valutazioni che fanno capo all'intelligenza ed alla sensibilità. Punto. Quello che ci fai DOPO, eventualmente, con queste informazioni è, forse, astuto. Se hai un fine e lo ottieni. Senza considerare che, per quanto riguarda me, sono due svantaggiati entrambi a prescindere, come ho scritto. Ma non è che uno è "inferiore" all'altra e lei se ne sente attratta proprio per quello, che è una scemenza da ritardate.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' una persona intelligente e sensibile una persona che ti propone una slinguata in un bungalow e ti luma fuori da scuola quando ci accompagna i figli? Non è il fatto che faccia il bagnino il punto. Conosco meccanici e muratori assai più intelligenti e sensibili degli ingegneri. Però le modalità dell'approcci lo squalificano dal punto di vista del binomio intelligenza-sensibilità. Gli concediamo l'astuzia, infatti sei in confusione.
> Quanto alla soluzione, per me, come già scritto una pagina fa o due, sta nel gioco con tuo marito.


Fantastica, non sono d'accordo. Per me è più complicata di così, mi piacerebbe fosse così. Fin dal principio di questo 3D mi è sembrato un ottimo metodo quello di sminuire la persona, in modo che perda il suo fascino. Però, io credo che lui sia una brava persona, forse è confuso come me o forse dà solo retta ai suoi istinti (quello che ho pensato dell'ultimo periodo dei nostri incontri), senza pensare più di tanto alle conseguenze. Se devo rimproverargli qualcosa è l'incoerenza...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Domanda da milioni e milioni di dollari...
> Vorrei stare più serena.
> Vorrei non averlo incontrato.
> Vorrei restare fedele a mio marito e trovare in lui quello che sembra che mi manca.
> ...


Sulle idee confuse é normale
Ma rileggiti
Hai scritto per 3 volte che vuoi amdare a letto con il bagnino. Con 3 finali diversi.
Intanto non puoi mai sapere come andrá e come sarà e cosa succederà resta il fatto che dentro di te sai cosa vorresti fare. Devi solo avcettarlo. Poi puoi anche decidere di non andarci co mancherebbe ma cerca almeno di essere onesta con te stessa
Te lo dico senza polemica, anzi


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao lola
> 
> forse, questo bisogno, vuole essere solo riconosciuto come tale.
> per trovare un posto nella tua vita. ma come e in quali termini ecc.
> ...


Ciao sienne,
lo so che sta a me, non devo perdere di vista il bene della mia famiglia, la scelta è scontata: per quanto io possa essere cambiata e aver trovato una parte di me che non conoscevo e della quale non potrei più fare a meno, i princìpi che sono alla base di tutta la mia vita, non mi permettono alternative.
Il dolore che scaturisce dalle due scelte, messo su una bilancia, fa pendere il piatto della fedeltà...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

@JB
Ti autorizzo a infilare me e Leda nella casella "donne stupide", se ti fa piacere.

@lola
Insomma, sospetti che sarebbe amore? No perché non è che siano molte alternative, eh. O è la scopata o la serie di scopate allegre e disinvolte, oppure è coinvolgimento. Il coinvolgimento non è amore, però può essere ossessione, e direi che qui già ci siamo. Quasi quasi mi metto a fare il tifo per il bagnino, a questo punto.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sulle idee confuse é normale
> Ma rileggiti
> Hai scritto per 3 volte che vuoi amdare a letto con il bagnino. Con 3 finali diversi.
> Intanto non puoi mai sapere come andrá e come sarà e cosa succederà resta il fatto che dentro di te sai cosa vorresti fare. Devi solo avcettarlo. Poi puoi anche decidere di non andarci co mancherebbe ma cerca almeno di essere onesta con te stessa
> Te lo dico senza polemica, anzi


farfalla, non ho mai letto i tuoi post come polemici nei miei confronti, anzi... :smile:

Non ho mai negato di desiderare di andare a letto con il bagnino, il titolo del 3D la dice lunga, no?
Che lo devo accettare è un discorso più ampio, va a intaccare modelli e condizionamenti e auto-condizionamenti...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *@JB
> Ti autorizzo a infilare me e Leda nella casella "donne stupide", se ti fa piacere.
> *
> @lola
> Insomma, sospetti che sarebbe amore? No perché non è che siano molte alternative, eh. O è la scopata o la serie di scopate allegre e disinvolte, oppure è coinvolgimento. Il coinvolgimento non è amore, però può essere ossessione, e direi che qui già ci siamo. Quasi quasi mi metto a fare il tifo per il bagnino, a questo punto.


Non che mi servisse chissà quale autorizzazione, e comunque tu non hai idea di come giudico le persone, ma Leda in caso cosa c'entra?


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E' quello che ho pensato anch'io.
> Ci voleva quasi un archetipo del seduttore seriale fisicato, e chi meglio di un bagnino lo incarna, nel nostro immaginario collettivo?


Ossignùr! Pagina 76 del presente thread


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @JB
> Ti autorizzo a infilare me e Leda nella casella "donne stupide", se ti fa piacere.
> 
> @lola
> Insomma, sospetti che sarebbe amore? No perché non è che siano molte alternative, eh. O è la scopata o la serie di scopate allegre e disinvolte, oppure è coinvolgimento. Il coinvolgimento non è amore, però può essere ossessione, e direi che qui già ci siamo. Quasi quasi mi metto a fare il tifo per il bagnino, a questo punto.


Stupide, no! Perché? 

Tifare per il bagnino? :rotfl:Magari si trasforma in una scopata liberatoria...
Seriamente: non lo so cos'è, se lo sapevo non ero qui... :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ossignùr! Pagina 76 del presente thread


Ma lei è d'accordo sull'animalità, non sull'inferiorità alla cazzo di cane che andavi cantando tu. Che non c'entra nulla, perchè sono concetti avulsi l'uno dall'altro.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E' quello che ho pensato anch'io.
> Ci voleva quasi un archetipo del seduttore seriale fisicato, e chi meglio di un bagnino lo incarna, nel nostro immaginario collettivo?


Sì, questa frase di Leda mi aveva fatto pensare, ma, dal mio punto di vista, la cosa è più complicata di così...


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

Mi fischiavano le orecchie 

Buongiorno! Vi va un caffè?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi fischiavano le orecchie
> 
> Buongiorno! Vi va un caffè?
> 
> ...


Lungo e senza zucchero, grazie.


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lungo e senza zucchero, grazie.


Perfetto, è esattamente come lo preparo per me.

Lola? Nikko? Zia Fantastica? 
Se passa Baywatch ne offriamo uno pure a lui?


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

mmmhhh a me, qualcosa sfugge. 

sai quello che vuoi. ma ugualmente non sai. 

penso, che molte cose nascono dalla ragione.
è la ragione, che elabora tante cose e crea i 
nostri valori ... e proprio qui, che nascono le nostre
azioni ... anche verso i sentimenti ecc. 

poi, chiaro, avvengono cose nella vita, che uno non se 
li aspetta e ci cambiano. ora non so, fino a che punto
ti sei resa consapevole dei tuoi cambiamenti. 
perché quelli stabiliscono anche nuovi spazzi ... 
punti di riferimento ecc. 

cioè, mi sembra, che prima tutto era un po' 
troppo sicuro ... e che il tuo cambiamento non 
ha trovato veramente il suo spazio ... 

ora ti sta solo rompendo ... 
ma a cosa richiama veramente?

mah ... non perderei tanto tempo comunque. 
affinché non sai ... non decidi. 
e di conseguenza di comporti. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi fischiavano le orecchie
> 
> Buongiorno! Vi va un caffè?
> 
> ...



Ciao Leda

uh ... un caffè! lo prendo volentieri. 

nero e ristretto ristretto ... con un bicchiere d'aqua. grazie. 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> farfalla, non ho mai letto i tuoi post come polemici nei miei confronti, anzi... :smile:
> 
> Non ho mai negato di desiderare di andare a letto con il bagnino, il titolo del 3D la dice lunga, no?
> Che lo devo accettare è un discorso più ampio, va a intaccare modelli e condizionamenti e auto-condizionamenti...


Lola impara una cosa...noi uomini possiamo divertirci al mattino con l'amica,e la sera come se niente fosse a casa con la moglie.Perche'non veniamo coinvolti.
Per voi donne non e'cosi',per te in particolare...sono certo che del tipo,ti innamoresti di brutto.
Ieri una mia''quasi ex amante'',mi ha raccontato che stava per cascare tra le braccia di uno''squalo''......per fortuna,l'ha sgamato...aveva 3 o 4 amanti..e l'ha tagliato.
Ma senza offesa,la mia''amica''e'faina.
Tu sei torda...:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Dissi alla mia amica di 48 anni...
Ma cosa ci trovi di straordinario nell'istruttore di equitazione di 25?

E lei niente...
Ma è toretto da monta...
Non si stufa mai...ed è sempre in tiro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lola impara una cosa...noi uomini possiamo divertirci al mattino con l'amica,e la sera come se niente fosse a casa con la moglie.Perche'non veniamo coinvolti.
> Per voi donne non e'cosi',per te in particolare...sono certo che del tipo,ti innamoresti di brutto.
> Ieri una mia''quasi ex amante'',mi ha raccontato che stava per cascare tra le braccia di uno''squalo''......per fortuna,l'ha sgamato...aveva 3 o 4 amanti..e l'ha tagliato.
> Ma senza offesa,la mia''amica''e'faina.
> Tu sei torda...:smile:


Sai amico...
Ho passato dei guai....
Al mattino feci le malore....
Alla sera moglie attacca....e io incapace....

Alcuni uomini ce la fanno

Io faccio sempre più fatica....
Sono sfinito...sfiancato....

Ah ecco anche free è faina....quella ci cucca tutti e due...

E noi due rimaniamo stolti innamorati....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Perfetto, è esattamente come lo preparo per me.
> 
> Lola? Nikko? Zia Fantastica?
> Se passa Baywatch ne offriamo uno pure a lui?


:rotfl::rotfl:
Sappi che lui non si fa offrire il caffè dalle donne...


----------



## ilnikko (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Perfetto, è esattamente come lo preparo per me.
> 
> Lola? Nikko? Zia Fantastica?
> Se passa Baywatch ne offriamo uno pure a lui?


Vuoi farmi innamorare pure te...dimmelo !
ma tanto volete tutte solo il mio corpo...(la testa non serve,io la uso solo per separare le orecchie in genere :mrgreen


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai amico...
> Ho passato dei guai....
> Al mattino feci le malore....
> Alla sera moglie attacca....e io incapace....
> ...


Io due anni fa ci sono riuscito.......... mattina con l'''altra''.....in auto..e sera a casa..........


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Sappi che lui non si fa offrire il caffè dalle donne...


Ah, ok. E' sul genere 'donna non ti preoccupare di nulla, penso a tutto io' 
Baywatch però è un nick carino, non trovi?

_Un caffè ristretto e un bicchier d'acqua per la signora, per favore!_

Scusa, ordinavo per Sienne 


Tornando a te, e alla lista delle cose che vuoi che hai stilato prima, io l'ho letta e ho sentito che non sono tutte cose che vuoi: alcune sono cose che pensi che sarebbe meglio che volessi o preferibili in linea teorica.
Ce la fai a sfrondare queste ultime? Lascia solo quelle che VUOI, come se non avessero conseguenze.
Perchè è a quelle che dobbiamo trovare uno spazio, delle altre chissenefrega, non stiamo facendo esercizio di buonsenso


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lola impara una cosa...noi uomini possiamo divertirci al mattino con l'amica,e la sera come se niente fosse a casa con la moglie.Perche'non veniamo coinvolti.
> Per voi donne non e'cosi',per te in particolare...sono certo che del tipo,ti innamoresti di brutto.
> Ieri una mia''quasi ex amante'',mi ha raccontato che stava per cascare tra le braccia di uno''squalo''......per fortuna,l'ha sgamato...aveva 3 o 4 amanti..e l'ha tagliato.
> Ma senza offesa,la mia''amica''e'faina.
> Tu sei torda...:smile:


Senza offesa Lothar, ci sono caccia fagiane e uomini che si coinvolgono, il mondo è bello perché è vario...
Meglio torda, che fagiana o faina... almeno canto meglio...  :smile:


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vuoi farmi innamorare *pure* te...dimmelo !
> ma tanto volete tutte solo il mio corpo...(la testa non serve,io la uso solo per separare le orecchie in genere :mrgreen


Ovvio, io voglio far innamorare tutti!!!:rotfl:
Ma che è 'sto _pure_? 
:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai amico...
> Ho passato dei guai....
> Al mattino feci le malore....
> Alla sera moglie attacca....e io incapace....
> ...


Conte, in un altro 3D parlavano di forniture di viagra...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Conte, in un altro 3D parlavano di forniture di viagra...


Tu parli troppo, devi frequentarmi un pochino così impari a tenere la lingua a freno. Il viagra è per pochi eletti. 



( Io mi servo dal contuzzo, e ti ho detto tutto per farti capire) :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ah, ok. E' sul genere 'donna non ti preoccupare di nulla, penso a tutto io'
> Baywatch però è un nick carino, non trovi?
> 
> _Un caffè ristretto e un bicchier d'acqua per la signora, per favore!_
> ...


Baywatch è carino, con la mia amica il nome in codice è "uomo delle caverne"... :carneval:

Non ci riesco a distinguere. L'unica esigenza realisticamente spendibile che mi è venuta in mente è stato chiedere a mio marito di aprire una "fase corteggiamento" che non abbiamo mai avuto...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Senza offesa Lothar, ci sono caccia fagiane e uomini che si coinvolgono, il mondo è bello perché è vario...
> Meglio torda, che fagiana o faina... almeno canto meglio...  :smile:


Carissima..sei giovane..a crederci.Il 90% degli uomini finge,e racconta colossali cazzate.Il tipo che si voleva fare la mia''amica''e'il prototipo....della serie''con la moglie niente sesso da 3 anni''...frasi galanti..ci stava per cascare.
Io non lo so'fare,mi fa'schifo solo il pensiero...ieri infatti ne ho persa una per quello.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu parli troppo, devi frequentarmi un pochino così impari a tenere la lingua a freno. Il viagra è per pochi eletti.
> 
> 
> 
> ( Io mi servo dal contuzzo, e ti ho detto tutto per farti capire) :rotfl:


miiii... nente saccio, nente vidi...  

allora il conte sta messo male... :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Carissima..sei giovane..a crederci.Il 90% degli uomini finge,e racconta colossali cazzate.Il tipo che si voleva fare la mia''amica''e'il prototipo....della serie''con la moglie niente sesso da 3 anni''...frasi galanti..ci stava per cascare.
> Io non lo so'fare,mi fa'schifo solo il pensiero...ieri infatti ne ho persa una per quello.



In pratica gli hai detto: vuoi andar con me a escobar? e lei ti disse mavvetela apigliar an der gul! 

Ci vuole romanticismo a volte ..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> miiii... nente saccio, nente vidi...
> 
> allora il conte sta messo male... :rotfl:



:up: 

Chicca per te, e lo possono affermare quanti nel passato lo hanno letto. Il conte dopo aver preso il viagra..... non ha alzabandiera in corso.. ma sortisce un effetto alquanto strano.. si addormenta.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Carissima..sei giovane..a crederci.Il 90% degli uomini finge,e racconta colossali cazzate.Il tipo che si voleva fare la mia''amica''e'il prototipo....della serie''con la moglie niente sesso da 3 anni''...frasi galanti..ci stava per cascare.
> Io non lo so'fare,mi fa'schifo solo il pensiero...ieri infatti ne ho persa una per quello.


Carissimo mi rincuori, il mio diceva che il sesso con la moglie va alla grande... :smile:


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Chicca per te, e lo possono affermare quanti nel passato lo hanno letto. Il conte dopo aver preso il viagra..... non ha alzabandiera in corso.. ma sortisce un effetto alquanto strano.. si addormenta.


acc...


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Domanda da milioni e milioni di dollari...
> Vorrei stare più serena.
> Vorrei non averlo incontrato.
> Vorrei restare fedele a mio marito e trovare in lui quello che sembra che mi manca.
> ...


allora,diagnosi.    il tipo esteticamenti piace.   tuo marito non ti ha mai realmente corteggiata,tanto è quello che gli stai chiedendo di fare.   sai anche che tuo marito è messo come te con una collega.

per cui,sai adesso che nella vita prima o poi capita di incontrare qualcuno che ci risveglia il sentimento.

ora hai beccato sia uno che ti piace esteticamente,che ti è simpatico a pelle e che ti corteggia pure.

quindi 6 andata in palla.

Ora,che il bagnino ti voglia essere solo amico,escludilo.    il discorso della fedeltà,idem.

le opzioni sono 3.   fissiamo delle quote

sesso fine a se stesso.  opzione preferibile,ti togli la voglia senza conseguenze particolari.   la giocherei alta, tipo 7a 1

sesso deludente.   sinceramente farti tutto sto travaglio interiore per uno che spara a salve,non lo augurerei alla mia peggior nemica.       quindi giochiamocela come lo scudetto al Sassuolo,111 a 1

sesso devastante,quello che ti può rovinare la vita.   il rischio c'è perchè tu pari molto più coinvolta di quanto vuoi ammettere.       me la giocherei a 3 o 4 a 1.

ora si tratta di capire su cosa vuoi puntare tu e lavorarci sopra


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Carissimo mi rincuori, il mio diceva che il sesso con la moglie va alla grande... :smile:


vehhhhhhh...pensavo di essere l'unico a dirlo alle''signore''...............:smile::smile::smile:
anche se poi 1.....cosa vuoi allora da me????me lo sono beccato........


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora,diagnosi. il tipo esteticamenti piace. tuo marito non ti ha mai realmente corteggiata,tanto è quello che gli stai chiedendo di fare. sai anche che tuo marito è messo come te con una collega.
> 
> per cui,sai adesso che nella vita prima o poi capita di incontrare qualcuno che ci risveglia il sentimento.
> 
> ...



Adoro questo pragmatismo tutto maschile!!! :inlove:

Secondo me il sesso devastante è una chimera. Lola ha qualche inibizione, e in un recesso della sua mente spera che uno smaliziato la scuota e gliele azzeri tutte d'amblé tirandole fuori la pantera che non è mai stata, ma secondo me che ci riuscirebbe davvero non è affatto detto. 
Se il marito la inchiodasse al muro avrebbe molte più probabilità di riuscire a lasciarsi andare.
Con un altro uomo che la fa entrare in conflitto con tutti i valori in cui crede di più il livello di ansia sarebbe spropositatamente alto.
Vado a naso, eh...


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora,diagnosi.    il tipo esteticamenti piace.   tuo marito non ti ha mai realmente corteggiata,tanto è quello che gli stai chiedendo di fare.   sai anche che tuo marito è messo come te con una collega.
> 
> per cui,sai adesso che nella vita prima o poi capita di incontrare qualcuno che ci risveglia il sentimento.
> 
> ...


Divertente... :rotfl:
Un consiglio serio, che non sia farci sesso?


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Adoro questo pragmatismo tutto maschile!!! :inlove:
> 
> Secondo me il sesso devastante è una chimera. Lola ha qualche inibizione, e in un recesso della sua mente spera che uno smaliziato la scuota e gliele azzeri tutte d'amblé tirandole fuori la pantera che non è mai stata, ma secondo me che ci riuscirebbe davvero non è affatto detto.
> Se il marito la inchiodasse al muro avrebbe molte più probabilità di riuscire a lasciarsi andare.
> ...


Il tuo naso funziona abbastanza bene, a parte il fatto che mio marito mi inchioda al muro di frequente, ultimamente più spesso del solito (chissà perché? ).
Adesso, per es., ci stiamo scambiando degli sms alquanto hot...


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Sto realizzando una cosa, proprio in questo momento: ma che sto facendo? Ho tutto quello che si possa desiderare, che cosa voglio di più?
Mio marito è fantastico in questi giorni, ma non è che sia cambiato o che sia più accondiscendente o si sia trasformato in uno zerbino dalla paura: è un po' più attento a noi due, ma non mi sembra faccia degli sforzi, sembra stia facendo bene anche a lui, come se ne avesse bisogno e che la mia "confessione" e tutte le conversazioni che sono seguite, gli abbiano fatto realizzare delle sue proprie esigenze... scusate, forse sono un po' contorta...


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Adoro questo pragmatismo tutto maschile!!! :inlove:
> 
> Secondo me il sesso devastante è una chimera. Lola ha qualche inibizione, e in un recesso della sua mente spera che uno smaliziato la scuota e gliele azzeri tutte d'amblé tirandole fuori la pantera che non è mai stata, ma secondo me che ci riuscirebbe davvero non è affatto detto.
> Se il marito la inchiodasse al muro avrebbe molte più probabilità di riuscire a lasciarsi andare.
> ...


allora...il marito non pare il tipo da attaccare al muro una donna.  e cmq non va trascurato il rischio che possa voler attaccare al muro più la collega che la moglie.  sensazione mia.

Lolapal parvemi ad istinto ansiosa sì,ma di andare in quel bungalow.   teme di non sapere (perchè nella vita non le è mai capitato) di dover gestire il dopo-bungalow

se il bagnino è bravo oltre che ad intrigarla a tenerla per mano e guidarla prima durante e dopo,penso che possa uscirne bene.

sennò il rischio è quello che paventi tu

detto questo.....allora segno la tua puntata sul sesso fine a se stesso?


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il tuo naso funziona abbastanza bene, a parte il fatto che mio marito mi inchioda al muro di frequente, ultimamente più spesso del solito (*chissà perché?* ).
> Adesso, per es., ci stiamo scambiando degli sms alquanto hot...



Ihihihihi!
Chissà perchè? :carneval:

Bene, sta al gioco... E' ora di mettere un po' di peperoncino nella vostra vita intima e l'ha capito! Ottimi gli sms hot (l'avevate mai fatto prima?), ma anche esplorare fantasie e concedervi qualcosa di inosato finora... Dai Lola, stendilo con qualcosa che non si aspetta! Anche lui scoprirà delle carte segrete, ci scommetto!


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora...il marito non pare il tipo da attaccare al muro una donna.  e cmq non va trascurato il rischio che possa voler attaccare al muro più la collega che la moglie.  sensazione mia.
> 
> Lolapal parvemi ad istinto ansiosa sì,ma di andare in quel bungalow.   teme di non sapere (perchè nella vita non le è mai capitato) di dover gestire il dopo-bungalow
> 
> ...


Ero seria, prima, quando chiedevo un consiglio diverso da "scegli la modalità emotiva con cui farci sesso"...
Almeno, perplesso, concedimi l'opzione "non ci fa sesso", la quotazione decidila tu...


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sto realizzando una cosa, proprio in questo momento: ma che sto facendo? Ho tutto quello che si possa desiderare, che cosa voglio di più?
> Mio marito è fantastico in questi giorni, ma non è che sia cambiato o che sia più accondiscendente o si sia trasformato in uno zerbino dalla paura: è un po' più attento a noi due, ma non mi sembra faccia degli sforzi, sembra stia facendo bene anche a lui, *come se ne avesse bisogno e che la mia "confessione" e tutte le conversazioni che sono seguite, gli abbiano fatto realizzare delle sue proprie esigenze...* scusate, forse sono un po' contorta...


Esattamente quello che cercavo di dire prima!!!
:up:


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Divertente... :rotfl:
> Un consiglio serio, che non sia farci sesso?


difficile,perchè tu lo desideri ardentemente.

l'unica possibilità è che tu prenda il resistergli come una sfida con te stessa.    il problema è capire se tu VUOI resistergli


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> detto questo.....allora segno la tua puntata sul sesso fine a se stesso?





lolapal ha detto:


> Almeno, perplesso, concedimi l'opzione "non ci fa sesso", la quotazione decidila tu...


Io punto sull'opzione suggerita da Lola ^^


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Adoro questo pragmatismo tutto maschile!!! :inlove:
> 
> *Secondo me il sesso devastante è una chimera*. Lola ha qualche inibizione, e in un recesso della sua mente spera che uno smaliziato la scuota e gliele azzeri tutte d'amblé tirandole fuori la pantera che non è mai stata, ma secondo me che ci riuscirebbe davvero non è affatto detto.
> Se il marito la inchiodasse al muro avrebbe molte più probabilità di riuscire a lasciarsi andare.
> ...


Ti assicuro di no, ma proprio no.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ero seria, prima, quando chiedevo un consiglio diverso da "scegli la modalità emotiva con cui farci sesso"...
> Almeno, perplesso, concedimi l'opzione "non ci fa sesso", la quotazione decidila tu...


al momento l'opzione non ci fa sesso la giocherei a non meno di 50 a 1

PS: felice di essermi sbagliato sull'attaccamento al muro da parte di tuo marito.   ma tieni presente che per quanto importante,potrebbe non bastare lo stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sto realizzando una cosa, proprio in questo momento: ma che sto facendo? *Ho tutto quello che si possa desiderare, che cosa voglio di più?
> *Mio marito è fantastico in questi giorni, ma non è che sia cambiato o che sia più accondiscendente o si sia trasformato in uno zerbino dalla paura: è un po' più attento a noi due, ma non mi sembra faccia degli sforzi, sembra stia facendo bene anche a lui, come se ne avesse bisogno e che la mia "confessione" e tutte le conversazioni che sono seguite, gli abbiano fatto realizzare delle sue proprie esigenze... scusate, forse sono un po' contorta...


Se così fosse il bagnino non lo avresti visto nemmeno vestito color evidenziatore


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora...il marito non pare il tipo da attaccare al muro una donna. e cmq non va trascurato il rischio che possa voler attaccare al muro più la collega che la moglie. sensazione mia.
> 
> Lolapal parvemi ad istinto ansiosa sì,ma di andare in quel bungalow. teme di non sapere (perchè nella vita non le è mai capitato) di dover gestire il dopo-bungalow
> 
> ...



quoto


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ihihihihi!
> Chissà perchè? :carneval:
> 
> Bene, sta al gioco... E' ora di mettere un po' di peperoncino nella vostra vita intima e l'ha capito! Ottimi gli sms hot (l'avevate mai fatto prima?), ma anche esplorare fantasie e concedervi qualcosa di inosato finora... Dai Lola, stendilo con qualcosa che non si aspetta! Anche lui scoprirà delle carte segrete, ci scommetto!


Gli sms sono una novità, devo ammetterlo... carte segrete? Potrebbe essere che vuole farmi vedere foto della collega? Lui dice che mi somiglia fisicamente... Non so se voglio vederle...


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se così fosse il bagnino non lo avresti visto nemmeno vestito color evidenziatore


quindi su cosa punti?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Adoro questo pragmatismo tutto maschile!!! :inlove:
> *
> Secondo me il sesso devastante è una chimera.* Lola ha qualche inibizione, e in un recesso della sua mente spera che uno smaliziato la scuota e gliele azzeri tutte d'amblé tirandole fuori la pantera che non è mai stata, ma secondo me che ci riuscirebbe davvero non è affatto detto.
> Se il marito la inchiodasse al muro avrebbe molte più probabilità di riuscire a lasciarsi andare.
> ...


Ahahahahahahhahahahahaahah!


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> al momento l'opzione non ci fa sesso le giocherei a non meno di 50 a 1
> 
> PS: felice di essermi sbagiato sull'attaccamento al muro da parte di tuo marito.   ma tieni presente che per quanto importante,potrebbe non bastare lo stesso.


Questo lo so, sarei qui a farmi tutte queste pippe mentali, altrimenti?
Ma segnami comunque per questa opzione qui...


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se così fosse il bagnino non lo avresti visto nemmeno vestito color evidenziatore


...confusione...confusione...confusione... :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo lo so, sarei qui a farmi tutte queste pippe mentali, altrimenti?
> Ma segnami comunque per questa opzione qui...


ok,ti segno


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

una domanda ...

chimera ... cosa sta a indicare esattamente?

Cioè, è una figura mitologica ... ok. fino a qui ci arrivo,
ma in forma "figurativa" o che ne so come si esprime, 
cosa sta ad indicare? 

grazie

sienne


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti assicuro di no, ma proprio no.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahaahah!



Siemi 
Non dico in assoluto o in generale, ma per una che ragiona come Lola sì. Per lei la percezione del prezzo da pagare è molto alto, altrimenti sarebbe già partita in quarta. Il bagnino non la guida per mano e non la afferra, e lei lo sa, quindi il problema per Lola non è quello che ha o non ha, ma quello che è o non è.
Io la vedo così.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sto realizzando una cosa, proprio in questo momento: ma che sto facendo? Ho tutto quello che si possa desiderare, che cosa voglio di più?
> Mio marito è fantastico in questi giorni, ma non è che sia cambiato o che sia più accondiscendente o si sia trasformato in uno zerbino dalla paura: è un po' più attento a noi due, ma non mi sembra faccia degli sforzi, sembra stia facendo bene anche a lui, come se ne avesse bisogno e che la mia "confessione" e tutte le conversazioni che sono seguite, gli abbiano fatto realizzare delle sue proprie esigenze... scusate, forse sono un po' contorta...


tasto dolente e che ci accomuna.anch'io ho tutta quello che voglio...mia moglie e' una bellissima donna,innamoratissima.Non mi fa 'mancare niente..in tutti i sensi.Eppure stamattina..zacchete...subito a cercare l''altra''.tu ci sei dentro piu'di me pero'..............


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una domanda ...
> 
> ...


indica qualcosa che non esiste o è irraggiungibile o irrealizzabile


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> indica qualcosa che non esiste o è irraggiungibile o irrealizzabile



Ciao

grazie!  

ora rifletto, cosa significa "sesso devastante" ... 
sesso che sconvolge? o che fa danni? ... 

mahhh, si può? ... oggi, non ho intuito ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie!
> 
> ...


che sconvolge la vita delle persone,in genere rovinandola


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sconvolge la vita delle persone,in genere rovinandola



Ciao

grazie ... veramente!

adesso ho capito. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Siemi
> Non dico in assoluto o in generale, ma *per una che ragiona come Lola sì*. Per lei la percezione del prezzo da pagare è molto alto, altrimenti sarebbe già partita in quarta. Il bagnino non la guida per mano e non la afferra, e lei lo sa, quindi il problema per Lola non è quello che ha o non ha, ma quello che è o non è.
> Io la vedo così.


Più che ragionamento è ignoranza, nel senso che ignora.


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che ragionamento è ignoranza, nel senso che ignora.



Sai che sono per il sapere, piuttosto che per il non sapere, ciononostante mi chiedo: ammettiamo pure che Lola vada col bagnino, che scopra che nel suo letto ha sempre mangiato pasta in bianco e che invece esistono anche flan alla viola, ostriche e champagne. Cosa fa? Sfancula tutto e scappa col bagnino, che peraltro ha messo bene in chiaro che la sua famiglia non è in discussione (anche se ha posto la cosa in termini più ruffiani, del tipo: "Mi piaci così tanto che forse poi non saprei più fare a meno di te e preferisco non correre il rischio")?
Si acquieta sapendo che là fuori c'è un mondo e che a lei è precluso?
Comincia a saltare di letto in letto per far quadrare i conti?
Mi pare che ci sia una bella differenza tra aver la percezione che il sesso sia più importante di quel che ha pensato finora e trattarlo come se improvvisamente fosse diventata la cosa più importante in assoluto.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sai che sono per il sapere, piuttosto che per il non sapere, ciononostante mi chiedo: ammettiamo pure che Lola vada col bagnino, che scopra che nel suo letto ha sempre mangiato pasta in bianco e che invece esistono anche flan alla viola, ostriche e champagne. Cosa fa? Sfancula tutto e scappa col bagnino, che peraltro ha messo bene in chiaro che la sua famiglia non è in discussione (anche se ha posto la cosa in termini più ruffiani, del tipo: "Mi piaci così tanto che forse poi non saprei più fare a meno di te e preferisco non correre il rischio")?
> Si acquieta sapendo che là fuori c'è un mondo e che a lei è precluso?
> Comincia a saltare di letto in letto per far quadrare i conti?
> Mi pare che ci sia una bella differenza tra aver la percezione che il sesso sia più importante di quel che ha pensato finora e trattarlo come se improvvisamente fosse diventata la cosa più importante in assoluto.


Non credo che Lolapal sia la tipa che improvvisamente si ninfomanizza.

però la coscienza che il sesso per lei conti più di quanto abbia mai messo in preventivo,potrebbe

e ripeto potrebbe

portarla a riconsiderare alcune certezze della sua vita


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sai che sono per il sapere, piuttosto che per il non sapere, ciononostante mi chiedo: ammettiamo pure che Lola vada col bagnino, che scopra che nel suo letto ha sempre mangiato pasta in bianco e che invece esistono anche flan alla viola, ostriche e champagne. Cosa fa? Sfancula tutto e scappa col bagnino, che peraltro ha messo bene in chiaro che la sua famiglia non è in discussione (anche se ha posto la cosa in termini più ruffiani, del tipo: "Mi piaci così tanto che forse poi non saprei più fare a meno di te e preferisco non correre il rischio")?
> Si acquieta sapendo che là fuori c'è un mondo e che a lei è precluso?
> Comincia a saltare di letto in letto per far quadrare i conti?
> Mi pare che ci sia una bella differenza tra aver la percezione che il sesso sia più importante di quel che ha pensato finora e trattarlo come se improvvisamente fosse diventata la cosa più importante in assoluto.


E mo basta con sta storia di far quadrare i conti...
Si salta di letto in letto per ciulare i conti...ecchecazzo di sticazzicicciomolosempre il mio!

Tu quoque mia regina....

Se tanto me da tanto...

Passare dal sogno a realtà ti fa sbattere sul risveglio che ti dice...
ma tutto qua? Eh?

E' che se na femmina ha sto tarlo in testa non c'è forza al mondo di cavarlo...

Ma diciamogliele tutte a lola allora...

parliamo anche del yoyo...
e del te saludo meneghina....
Fica data cazzo ha!

Vuol dire...che lola sia pronta a pensare anche che il bagnino possa dirle...sei l'ennesima tacca...non montarti la testa eh?
Che hai marito e figli...

O mi sbaglio eh?

Pitosto che stia attenta a quanto lui è vicino...
a quanto poi sia difficile evitarlo...
a quanto lui possa poi tormentarla...

Poi tutto può succedere eh?
E lo dico io...

L'uomo del millennio
L'uomo avvezzo ad ogni evenienza
Ad ogni asprezza
Ad ogni lussuria scelleratezza vergognosa nefanda ignominia...

Nel leto si è ignudi è tutto pole andar storto...

Difficile, per mio conto, che na ciavada alla prima botta sia al fumicotone...
E lo dico io....
L'uomo del millennio
che se fai qualcosa di sbagliato perde l'erezion
che se gli viene sonno si addormenta come un bambino tra le tue braccia
che se gli viene in mente na roba di musica ti pianta lì perchè deve scrivere su un pentagramma
che ti dice...ah bon sei venuta...spetta che vado leggere il forum....

Ma non facciamo mai quadrare i conti...

I conti sono rotondi capito?

Insomma o na donna matura sa prendersi con ironia o si espone vieppiù a tranvate micidiali....
E di tranvata in tranvata finisci a farti il lifting all'anima per niente!

Poi ti dicono ah sai conte...poi finiamo a piangere sotto la doccia...
Fanculo eh?

Ah grandio se solo l'avessi io la moglie invaghita che si tira come un putanon per far colpo su un altro...ah grandio come la spierei...di nascosto per vedere quel che combina...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Siemi
> Non dico in assoluto o in generale, ma per una che ragiona come Lola sì. Per lei la percezione del prezzo da pagare è molto alto, altrimenti sarebbe già partita in quarta. Il bagnino non la guida per mano e non la afferra, e lei lo sa, quindi il problema per Lola non è quello che ha o non ha, ma quello che è o non è.
> Io la vedo così.


Proprio per come Lola è presa di testa che è quasi impossibile che la prima volta sia una delusione
Poi dipenderà da entrambi mantere alta la tensione


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sai che sono per il sapere, piuttosto che per il non sapere, ciononostante mi chiedo: ammettiamo pure che Lola vada col bagnino, che scopra che nel suo letto ha sempre mangiato pasta in bianco e che invece esistono anche flan alla viola, ostriche e champagne. Cosa fa? Sfancula tutto e scappa col bagnino, che peraltro ha messo bene in chiaro che la sua famiglia non è in discussione (anche se ha posto la cosa in termini più ruffiani, del tipo: *"Mi piaci così tanto che forse poi non saprei più fare a meno di te e preferisco non correre il rischio*")?
> Si acquieta sapendo che là fuori c'è un mondo e che a lei è precluso?
> Comincia a saltare di letto in letto per far quadrare i conti?
> Mi pare che ci sia una bella differenza tra aver la percezione che il sesso sia più importante di quel che ha pensato finora e trattarlo come se improvvisamente fosse diventata la cosa più importante in assoluto.



che ruffiano il Lolo


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E mo basta con sta storia di far quadrare i conti...
> Si salta di letto in letto per ciulare i conti...ecchecazzo di sticazzicicciomolosempre il mio!
> 
> Tu quoque mia regina....
> ...



Quoto e approvo, conte :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E mo basta con sta storia di far quadrare i conti...
> Si salta di letto in letto per ciulare i conti...ecchecazzo di sticazzicicciomolosempre il mio!
> 
> Tu quoque mia regina....
> ...


e diGiamoglielo!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sai che sono per il sapere, piuttosto che per il non sapere, ciononostante mi chiedo: ammettiamo pure che Lola vada col bagnino, che scopra che nel suo letto ha sempre mangiato pasta in bianco e che invece esistono anche flan alla viola, ostriche e champagne. Cosa fa? Sfancula tutto e scappa col bagnino, che peraltro ha messo bene in chiaro che la sua famiglia non è in discussione (anche se ha posto la cosa in termini più ruffiani, del tipo: "Mi piaci così tanto che forse poi non saprei più fare a meno di te e preferisco non correre il rischio")?
> Si acquieta sapendo che là fuori c'è un mondo e che a lei è precluso?
> Comincia a saltare di letto in letto per far quadrare i conti?
> Mi pare che ci sia una bella differenza tra aver la percezione che il sesso sia più importante di quel che ha pensato finora e trattarlo come se improvvisamente fosse diventata la cosa più importante in assoluto.


No, ovviamente. L'essenziale, fondamentalmente, è che stia a posto con sè stessa. Questo potrebbe implicare sia saltgare da un letto all'altro, sia scappare col bagnino legandolo e ficcandolo a forza in una valigia (sperando che non muoia nel viaggio), che non fare proprio nulla e rimanere col marito. Ma se non sai qualsiasi scelta fai non è una scelta a ragion veduta.


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ovviamente. L'essenziale, fondamentalmente, è che stia a posto con sè stessa. Questo potrebbe implicare sia saltgare da un letto all'altro, sia scappare col bagnino legandolo e ficcandolo a forza in una valigia (sperando che non muoia nel viaggio), che non fare proprio nulla e rimanere col marito. *Ma se non sai qualsiasi scelta fai non è una scelta a ragion veduta*.


scusa, ma se non sai, allora meglio, non prendere nessuna scelta. 
che a sua volta, è anche una scelta. 
credo, che tanta forza si abbia, per accettare questo dato di fatto,
e non fare nulla ... affinché, non si sa. 
va beh, scusate ... questo pensiero l'avevo già espresso. 

o cosa intendi?


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E mo basta con sta storia di far quadrare i conti...
> Si salta di letto in letto per ciulare i conti...ecchecazzo di sticazzicicciomolosempre il mio!
> 
> Tu quoque mia regina....
> ...


E che siccome che so' un po' torda, per favore qualcuno mi traduce il conte che stavolta proprio non l'ho capito?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> scusa, ma se non sai, allora meglio, non prendere nessuna scelta.
> che a sua volta, è anche una scelta.
> credo, che tanta forza si abbia, per accettare questo dato di fatto,
> e non fare nulla ... affinché, non si sa.
> ...


Attendere (cioè non prendere nessuna scelta) ha senso se non si è sicuri/non si hanno alternative/occorre valutare le mosse altrui. Se invece questa attesa diventa una situazione d'immobilità, un non scegliere o lo scegliere di non fare nulla, allora devi starci bene perchè durerà. Starci bene presuppone però che tu poi stia bene davvero. Se non è così e continui a fantasticare, immaginare e quant'altro perchè hai tutti i sensi accesi, non è la migliore delle scelte (o non scelte), per quanto posso dire.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tasto dolente e che ci accomuna.anch'io ho tutta quello che voglio...mia moglie e' una bellissima donna,innamoratissima.Non mi fa 'mancare niente..in tutti i sensi.Eppure stamattina..zacchete...subito a cercare l''altra''.tu ci sei dentro piu'di me pero'..............


Premetto che io sono per il rispetto delle scelte altrui e che ognuno è libero di vivere la vita che preferisce.
Senza offesa alcuna, Lothar, ma tua moglie sarebbe sempre innamoratissima se sapesse con chi ha veramente a che fare? 
Io ci sono dentro più di te perché mi pongo più domande? Ho sono più dentro il tunnel della trombata facile di te e mi trasformerò presto in una faina?


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Attendere (cioè non prendere nessuna scelta) ha senso se non si è sicuri/non si hanno alternative/occorre valutare le mosse altrui. Se invece questa attesa diventa una situazione d'immobilità, un non scegliere o lo scegliere di non fare nulla, allora devi starci bene perchè durerà. Starci bene presuppone però che tu poi stia bene davvero. Se non è così e continui a fantasticare, immaginare e quant'altro perchè hai tutti i sensi accesi, non è la migliore delle scelte (o non scelte), per quanto posso dire.


In generale, Joey, ritengo quello che hai detto sia molto saggio...


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Attendere (cioè non prendere nessuna scelta) ha senso se non si è sicuri/non si hanno alternative/occorre valutare le mosse altrui. Se invece questa attesa diventa una situazione d'immobilità, un non scegliere o lo scegliere di non fare nulla, allora devi starci bene perchè durerà. Starci bene presuppone però che tu poi stia bene davvero. Se non è così e continui a fantasticare, immaginare e quant'altro perchè hai tutti i sensi accesi, non è la migliore delle scelte (o non scelte), per quanto posso dire.



si, si, si. certo. in questa direzione la vedo pure io. 
ma molto si aggira sul fatto, se si riesce ad accettare
e conviverci bene ... che a volte ci sono periodi transitori,
che non si sa ... ma si saprà ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Siemi
> Non dico in assoluto o in generale, ma per una che ragiona come Lola sì. Per lei la percezione del prezzo da pagare è molto alto, altrimenti sarebbe già partita in quarta. Il bagnino non la guida per mano e non la afferra, e lei lo sa, quindi il problema per Lola non è quello che ha o non ha, ma quello che è o non è.
> Io la vedo così.


Non posso dire se esiste il sesso devastante perché non ho termini di paragone.
Sessualmente, mi sento appagata.
Sul fatto dell'avere e dell'essere, credo di rivedermici... non mi riconosco: ma quella con il cervello in pappa sono veramente io?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Premetto che io sono per il rispetto delle scelte altrui e che ognuno è libero di vivere la vita che preferisce.
> Senza offesa alcuna, Lothar, ma tua moglie sarebbe sempre innamoratissima se sapesse con chi ha veramente a che fare?
> Io ci sono dentro più di te perché mi pongo più domande? Ho sono più dentro il tunnel della trombata facile di te e mi trasformerò presto in una faina?


cara Lol,rigiro la frittata,nota specialita'Lothariana.E tuo marito se sapesse,che l'amata mogliettina,e qua' fare mi ama no mi ama, pensando se darla o meno al bagnino??Pari siamo...stessa razza mia cara.
Si tu ti poni domande,e'normale,voi donne siete cosi'tutte...noi andiamo,facciamo e chisse e frega,
Piuttosto,nessuno,mi pare ti ha posto la domanda........sto bagnino,se ho capito bene ti ha tentata,qualche mese fa.Poi piu'nulla????


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Lol,rigiro la frittata,nota specialita'Lothariana.E tuo marito se sapesse,che l'amata mogliettina,e qua' fare mi ama no mi ama, pensando se darla o meno al bagnino??Pari siamo...stessa razza mia cara.
> Si tu ti poni domande,e'normale,voi donne siete cosi'tutte...noi andiamo,facciamo e chisse e frega,
> Piuttosto,nessuno,mi pare ti ha posto la domanda........sto bagnino,se ho capito bene ti ha tentata,qualche mese fa.Poi piu'nulla????


Lothar caro, non hai letto approfonditamente il tutto, ma, visto che mi stai simpatico, ti riepilogo: mio marito lo sa che la sua amata mogliettina ha fatto mi tromba/non mi tromba col bagnino e che ancora ci pensa... il bagnino si è ripresentato, da quando ha glissato il mio cedimento, due volte, senza che io sia andata più a cercarlo, probabilmente (mi dicono qui) per prepararsi il terreno...
Mi dispiace, ma stavolta la frittata ti è caduta per terra mentre la giravi...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Lothar caro, non hai letto approfonditamente il tutto, ma, visto che mi stai simpatico, ti riepilogo: mio marito lo sa che la sua amata mogliettina ha fatto mi tromba/non mi tromba col bagnino e che ancora ci pensa... il bagnino si è ripresentato, da quando ha glissato il mio cedimento, due volte, senza che io sia andata più a cercarlo, probabilmente (mi dicono qui) per prepararsi il terreno...
> Mi dispiace, ma stavolta la frittata ti è caduta per terra mentre la giravi...


Del marito sapevo.......ma pensavo tu gli avessi detto''c'e un tipo che mi gira attorno''(anche mia moglie me lo dice..),non ''amore non so se andarci o meno a letto'',che sembrerebbe,quello che hai detto al marito.Un po diverso no??

del ''ritorno del bagnino''...non sapevo..ma concordo...sta tastando il terreno...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A per niente! Anzi, è esattamente questo il fascino del bagnino. Essù, dai! E' una storia vecchia come il mondo, Brune'. Mi sorprendi tu. Io credo che lola sia protetta proprio dall'aver scelto un "inferiore". E' l'animale che cerca il suo animale interiore, il resto ce l'ha già a casa.





Leda ha detto:


> E' quello che ho pensato anch'io.
> Ci voleva quasi un archetipo del seduttore seriale fisicato, e chi meglio di un bagnino lo incarna, nel nostro immaginario collettivo?


Ma dai uno che dice che la vuole leccare ha fascino :unhappy::carneval:
Vabbè che c'è chi trova affascinante quella senza mutande.:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Del marito sapevo.......ma pensavo tu gli avessi detto''c'e un tipo che mi gira attorno''(anche mia moglie me lo dice..),non ''amore non so se andarci o meno a letto'',che sembrerebbe,quello che hai detto al marito.Un po diverso no??
> 
> del ''ritorno del bagnino''...non sapevo..ma concordo...sta tastando il terreno...


Io a mio marito ho raccontato tutto per filo e per segno, inclusi certi dialoghi che ho avuto col bagnino e il fatto che, in preda a un temporaneo blackout del cervello, sono andata anche a cercarlo. Che mi ha turbata ancora quando è venuto a cercarmi al mare. A mio marito ho detto: non so cosa mi succede, aiutami a capire cosa ci sta mancando a noi, visto che non ho mai provato, in 28 anni, un'esigenza simile...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Lolapal*



lolapal ha detto:


> Io a mio marito ho raccontato tutto per filo e per segno, inclusi certi dialoghi che ho avuto col bagnino e il fatto che, in preda a un temporaneo blackout del cervello, sono andata anche a cercarlo. Che mi ha turbata ancora quando è venuto a cercarmi al mare. A mio marito ho detto: non so cosa mi succede, aiutami a capire cosa ci sta mancando a noi, visto che non ho mai provato, in 28 anni, un'esigenza simile...


Hai mai sentito parlare di"attacchi di manico"?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io a mio marito ho raccontato tutto per filo e per segno, inclusi certi dialoghi che ho avuto col bagnino e il fatto che, in preda a un temporaneo blackout del cervello, sono andata anche a cercarlo. Che mi ha turbata ancora quando è venuto a cercarmi al mare. A mio marito ho detto: non so cosa mi succede, aiutami a capire cosa ci sta mancando a noi, visto che non ho mai provato, in 28 anni, un'esigenza simile...


...........e lui non fa'niente???cioe'sa  che abita a 300mt..e non l'affronta????molto molto..strano.Anzi no,capisco tutto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*zio*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ...........e lui non fa'niente???cioe'sa  che abita a 300mt..e non l'affronta????molto molto..strano.Anzi no,capisco tutto.


Permetti?ci sono uomini che ci nascono cornuti,sono cornutacci nel dna.Raggiungono il loro equilibrio solo quando divaricano per bene la loro donna....!


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?ci sono uomini che ci nascono cornuti,sono cornutacci nel dna.Raggiungono il loro equilibrio solo quando divaricano per bene la loro donna....!



ma tu non avevi sempre detto che bisogna parlare prima??


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma tu non avevi sempre detto che bisogna parlare prima??


Quando sei un uomo normale,ma quando sei cornuto dentro che devono parlare?Secondo te la mia donna mi dice che cerca il bagnino per farsi prendere a pisellate ed io ascolto impassibile?e di che bisogna parlare?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando sei un uomo normale,ma quando sei cornuto dentro che devono parlare?Secondo te la mia donna mi dice che cerca il bagnino per farsi prendere a pisellate ed io ascolto impassibile?e di che bisogna parlare?



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:...caro Oscu,e'una cosa molto grave.ma io credo di avere capito,il marito ovviamente ha una relazione extra,quindi frega zero di chi gli scopa la moglie.Ho amico che mi dice,cosi'.

Pero'io il bagnino l'affronto,mentre esce di casa,con la mogliettina....ma scherziamo???se sei uomo.....


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando sei un uomo normale,ma quando sei cornuto dentro che devono parlare?Secondo te la mia donna mi dice che cerca il bagnino per farsi prendere a pisellate ed io ascolto impassibile?e di che bisogna parlare?



della prevenzione
uno esterna all'altro le mancanze (sempre dell'altro ovviamente) e così l'altro capisce l'antifona e si comporta di conseguenza
il bagnino è solo un dettaglio!


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:...caro Oscu,e'una cosa molto grave.ma io credo di avere capito,il marito ovviamente ha una relazione extra,quindi frega zero di chi gli scopa la moglie.Ho amico che mi dice,cosi'.
> 
> Pero'io il bagnino l'affronto,mentre esce di casa,con la mogliettina....ma scherziamo???se sei uomo.....



ma la moglie di chi?
tua o del bagnino?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



free ha detto:


> della prevenzione
> uno esterna all'altro le mancanze (sempre dell'altro ovviamente) e così l'altro capisce l'antifona e si comporta di conseguenza
> il bagnino è solo un dettaglio!


Free ti spiego.Il tuo discorso vale quando esiste rispetto e dialogo fra due persone.Poi ci sono i cornutazzi dentro.Il cornutazzo dentro ,quando parli non ti ascolta,lui pensa all'inter,alla macchina,si fa le pippe guardando pane amore e fantasia,vive in un mondo tutto suo,è cornuto dentro,quindi quando la mogliettina va al mare con pensantissimi attacchi di manico  non si pone il problema.Non si pone in problema anche quando la mogliettina rientra a casa con le mutande strappate,claudicante,il pube arrossato,con la sedia a rotelle e con la stitichezza finalmente vinta per sempre.Lui pensa che alle 21.15 inizia Montalbano capisci?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma la moglie di chi?
> tua o del bagnino?



mi sono messo nei panni dello stambecco virtuale.alias il marito di Lol..........


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free ti spiego.Il tuo discorso vale quando esiste rispetto e dialogo fra due persone.Poi ci sono i cornutazzi dentro.Il cornutazzo dentro ,quando parli non ti ascolta,lui pensa all'inter,alla macchina,si fa le pippe guardando pane amore e fantasia,vive in un mondo tutto suo,è cornuto dentro,quindi quando la mogliettina va al mare con pensantissimi attacchi di manico  non si pone il problema.Non si pone in problema anche quando la mogliettina rientra a casa con le mutande strappate,claudicante,il pube arrossato,con la sedia a rotelle e con la stitichezza finalmente vinta per sempre.Lui pensa che alle 21.15 inizia Montalbano capisci?



ho capito perfettamente:rotfl:

e quindi, quando invece c'è rispetto e dialogo, come va affrontato il discorso secondo te?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ok*



free ha detto:


> ho capito perfettamente:rotfl:
> 
> e quindi, quando invece c'è rispetto e dialogo, come va affrontato il discorso secondo te?


Facciamo un esempio pratico!io e te stiamo insieme,la premessa è che tu uno come me non penseresti mai di tradirlo perchè uno come me ti riempie la vita a 90 gradi e a 360 gradi.Fatta la premessa,credo che la cosa più giusta sarebbe esternare i tuoi disagi,fare una disamina,e risolvere con pazienza e volontà il problema.Fine!


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono messo nei panni dello stambecco virtuale.alias il marito di Lol..........



sì, questo lo avevo capito
domandavo sulla parte dell'affronto
porteresti tua moglie ad affrontare il bagnino?


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free ti spiego.*Il tuo discorso vale quando esiste rispetto e dialogo fra due persone.*Poi ci sono i cornutazzi dentro.Il cornutazzo dentro ,quando parli non ti ascolta,lui pensa all'inter,alla macchina,si fa le pippe guardando pane amore e fantasia,vive in un mondo tutto suo,è cornuto dentro,quindi quando la mogliettina va al mare con pensantissimi attacchi di manico  non si pone il problema.Non si pone in problema anche quando la mogliettina rientra a casa con le mutande strappate,claudicante,il pube arrossato,con la sedia a rotelle e con la stitichezza finalmente vinta per sempre.Lui pensa che alle 21.15 inizia Montalbano capisci?


Ecco, infatti è proprio così... so che è molto difficile concepire e accettare che possa esistere una cosa del genere, soprattutto a chi non è in grado di realizzarla perché ha il cervello tarato di pregiudizi e filtra tutto attraverso quello che fa lui e pensa che tutti fanno così, che non c'è alternativa, che il mondo va come pensa lui e basta e tutto il resto sono solo minchiate, perché le donne si dividono in troie o suore e gli uomini in coglioni o porci...
E' un po' triste, a mio modesto avviso, la tua visione delle relazioni tra persone...


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo un esempio pratico!io e te stiamo insieme,la premessa è che tu uno come me non penseresti mai di tradirlo perchè uno come me ti riempie la vita a 90 gradi e a 360 gradi.Fatta la premessa,credo che la cosa più giusta sarebbe esternare i tuoi disagi,fare una disamina,e risolvere con pazienza e volontà il problema.Fine!



...che potrebbe essere il caso di Lol, o sbaglio?


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo un esempio pratico!io e te stiamo insieme,la premessa è che tu uno come me non penseresti mai di tradirlo perchè uno come me ti riempie la vita a 90 gradi e a 360 gradi.Fatta la premessa,credo che la cosa più giusta sarebbe esternare i tuoi disagi,fare una disamina,e risolvere con pazienza e volontà il problema.Fine!


Senti... se ti piace tanto scrivere metafore colorite sul sesso in un forum, sei liberissimo di farlo, ma da questa libertà a giudicare una situazione che non hai avuto neanche l'accortezza di capire prima, beh, mi dispiace ancora per te...

Se tu avessi letto TUTTO quello che ho scritto fin qui, ci avresti pensato due volte a dare sia del cornuto, che del coglione o del vigliacco a mio marito: credo che ti si confanno più a te questi termini...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Lolapal*



lolapal ha detto:


> Ecco, infatti è proprio così... so che è molto difficile concepire e accettare che possa esistere una cosa del genere, soprattutto a chi non è in grado di realizzarla perché ha il cervello tarato di pregiudizi e filtra tutto attraverso quello che fa lui e pensa che tutti fanno così, che non c'è alternativa, che il mondo va come pensa lui e basta e tutto il resto sono solo minchiate, perché le donne si dividono in troie o suore e gli uomini in coglioni o porci...
> E' un po' triste, a mio modesto avviso, la tua visione delle relazioni tra persone...


Si è un pò triste ma so come vanno le cose.Sono stato svariate volte amante a diverse età,e di diverse donne.Purtroppo!


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



lolapal ha detto:


> Senti... se ti piace tanto scrivere metafore colorite sul sesso in un forum, sei liberissimo di farlo, ma da questa libertà a giudicare una situazione che non hai avuto neanche l'accortezza di capire prima, beh, mi dispiace ancora per te...
> 
> Se tu avessi letto TUTTO quello che ho scritto fin qui, ci avresti pensato due volte a dare sia del cornuto, che del coglione o del vigliacco a mio marito: credo che ti si confanno più a te questi termini...


Aò calmati ma chi conosce tuo marito?io sto disquisendo in generale.ma chi ti conosce?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ...che potrebbe essere il caso di Lol, o sbaglio?


No,e basta osservare come mi ha risposto per capire la questione.Buon divertimento!


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:...caro Oscu,e'una cosa molto grave.ma io credo di avere capito,il marito ovviamente ha una relazione extra,quindi frega zero di chi gli scopa la moglie.Ho amico che mi dice,cosi'.
> 
> Pero'io il bagnino l'affronto,mentre esce di casa,con la mogliettina....ma scherziamo???se sei uomo.....


Stai attento, tesoro, che questo discorso potrebbe farlo qualcun'altro con te...

Se mio marito affrontasse il bagnino in strada che cosa ne guadagnerebbe oltre a mettere in piazza la nostra situazione e una situazione che non esiste neanche? Che è stata una fantasia, una cosa che in fondo non ha importanza pratica, ma che ha un'importanza emotiva solo per noi due? Perché mettermi in difficoltà in una comunità in cui io vivo più di quanto ci vive lui? A che pro? Per dimostrare di essere anche lui l'uomo delle caverne?

Ma fammi il piacere...


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io a mio marito ho raccontato tutto per filo e per segno, inclusi certi dialoghi che ho avuto col bagnino e il fatto che, in preda a un temporaneo blackout del cervello, sono andata anche a cercarlo. Che mi ha turbata ancora quando è venuto a cercarmi al mare. A mio marito ho detto: non so cosa mi succede, aiutami a capire cosa ci sta mancando a noi, visto che non ho mai provato, in 28 anni, un'esigenza simile...


C'è da dire anche che questa cosa abbisogna di tempi tecnici affinchè si affievolisca quel tanto per rendere meno impellente e prioritaria quell'esigenza. Magari alla fine ti accontenterai di aver provato, e fatto provare, attrazione. Appagata dalla ritrovata sicurezza di piacere sessualmente. Il timore è che tu possa restare invischiata in questo meccanismo per parecchio tempo.

Alla fine il bagnino è sol uno strumento e il fatto che sia in grado di esercitare su di te una tale influenza è determinato anche dal momento in cui ti trovi. Insomma è anche troppo presto per pensare di togliertelo dalla testa quel poco per farti tornare tranquilla e per non cercarlo spasmodicamente.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aò calmati ma chi conosce tuo marito?io sto disquisendo in generale.*ma chi ti conosce?*


Appunto...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> C'è da dire anche che questa cosa abbisogna di tempi tecnici affinchè si affievolisca quel tanto per rendere meno impellente e prioritaria quell'esigenza. Magari alla fine ti accontenterai di aver provato, e fatto provare, attrazione. Appagata dalla ritrovata sicurezza di piacere sessualmente. Il timore è che tu possa restare invischiata in questo meccanismo per parecchio tempo.
> 
> Alla fine il bagnino è sol uno strumento e il fatto che sia in grado di esercitare su di te una tale influenza è determinato anche dal momento in cui ti trovi. Insomma è anche troppo presto per pensare di togliertelo dalla testa quel poco per farti tornare tranquilla e per non cercarlo spasmodicamente.


Oh se il bagnino si chiamasse Raoul Bova diresti le stesse cose?
Ci sono persone che hanno bellezza e fascino e non si incontrano spesso.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Appunto*



lolapal ha detto:


> Appunto...


Appunto,cosa vuoi?che ti si dice quello che vuoi sentirti dire?hai sbagliato forum...!


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,e basta osservare come mi ha risposto per capire la questione.Buon divertimento!


Ti ho risposto come si conviene: tu giudichi in maniera volgare e io ti rendo la pariglia...

Se sei così navigato da conoscere già come va a finire, perché non lo dici anche a me così risolvo il problema? Visto che hai tanta, tanta esperienza...


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,cosa vuoi?che ti si dice quello che vuoi sentirti dire?hai sbagliato forum...!


No, appunto non mi conosci!


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh se il bagnino si chiamasse Raoul Bova diresti le stesse cose?
> Ci sono persone che hanno bellezza e fascino e non si incontrano spesso.


Ma vedi, a prescindere dal tipo, direi le stesse cose perchè lo stato delle cose resterebbe sempre quello. Cioè, lola sacrificherebbe tutto se fosse un Roul?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Io*



lolapal ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto come si conviene: tu giudichi in maniera volgare e io ti rendo la pariglia...
> 
> Se sei così navigato da conoscere già come va a finire, perché non lo dici anche a me così risolvo il problema? Visto che hai tanta, tanta esperienza...


Ma io con te non ci perdo proprio tempo!Giudizio volgare?sei molto più volgare tu e le fantasie con il bagnino....!


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto come si conviene: tu giudichi in maniera volgare e io ti rendo la pariglia...
> 
> Se sei così navigato da conoscere già come va a finire, perché non lo dici anche a me così risolvo il problema? Visto che hai tanta, tanta esperienza...


Forse oggi non è giornata, ma non mi sembri tipo da scendere in battibecchi simili.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Tu*



JON ha detto:


> Forse oggi non è giornata, ma non mi sembri tipo da scendere in battibecchi simili.


Ha parlato l'angelo divino,che scrive una volta ogni tanto e purtroppo per noi sempre le solide idiozie.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha parlato l'angelo divino,che scrive una volta ogni tanto e purtroppo per noi sempre le solide idiozie.


Ognuno scrive sempre le solite cose. Io, come te del resto. L'unica differenza è che io scrivo idiozie, tu no.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Stai attento, tesoro, che questo discorso potrebbe farlo qualcun'altro con te...
> 
> Se mio marito affrontasse il bagnino in strada che cosa ne guadagnerebbe oltre a mettere in piazza la nostra situazione e una situazione che non esiste neanche? Che è stata una fantasia, una cosa che in fondo non ha importanza pratica, ma che ha un'importanza emotiva solo per noi due? Perché mettermi in difficoltà in una comunità in cui io vivo più di quanto ci vive lui? A che pro? Per dimostrare di essere anche lui l'uomo delle caverne?
> 
> Ma fammi il piacere...


Dura tesoro.......la mia''amica''e'single..........

No estremizzavo...mica pensavo a pugni per strada.Io semplicemente gli direi,sorridendo''amico,fammi 1 piacere..pensa alla tua di moglie''.Almeno questo....Il bagnino,se non e'fesso,si eclissa.............


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



JON ha detto:


> Ognuno scrive sempre le solite cose. Io, come te del resto. L'unica differenza è che io scrivo idiozie, tu no.


Tu fai peggio,spesso rasenti la malafede.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vedi, a prescindere dal tipo, direi le stesse cose perchè lo stato delle cose resterebbe sempre quello. Cioè, lola sacrificherebbe tutto se fosse un Roul?


Penso di no.
Però nessuno penserebbe che quell'attrazione fosse sintomo di chissà che cosa.
Se esci a cena con i colleghi e ti viene l'idea di farti la signorina Silvani puoi pensare che è segno che qualcosa non va nel tuo matrimonio, se quella che ci prova è Belen e dici a tua moglie che hai resistito ti risponde pure che sei stato scemo.
Voglio dire che Lola non è tipo da cotte o attrazioni ogni pomeriggio al supermercato ed è stupita di aver trovato uno che le piace così tanto. Non è segno, per me, di crisi esistenziale (anche se tutti abbiamo le nostre inquietudini e il tempo passa e le occasioni diminuiscono) o di squilibrio ormonale (anche se c'è un picco negli anni premenopausa) ma solo che il tizio è un figo da paura (per lei) e che ha modalità di approccio che funzionano per lei e tutto questo l'ha sorpresa.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu fai peggio,spesso rasenti la malafede.


Non so cosa tu voglia dire. Ma va bene cosi, eh, non è che mi cambia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



JON ha detto:


> Non so cosa tu voglia dire. Ma va bene cosi, eh, non è che mi cambia.


Neanche a me,mi son abituato alla tua plumbea presenza.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io con te non ci perdo proprio tempo!Giudizio volgare?sei molto più volgare tu e le fantasie con il bagnino....!


Grazie, ma sono io che risparmio tempo...
Rileggiti per favore, io lo faccio sempre prima di cliccare su invia risposta...


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Neanche a me,mi son abituato alla tua plumbea presenza.


Che ci vuoi fare, io sono cosi.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



lolapal ha detto:


> Grazie, ma sono io che risparmio tempo...
> Rileggiti per favore, io lo faccio sempre prima di cliccare su invia risposta...


Tranquilla mi sono riletto,ti lascio ai tuoi enormi problemi di vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Stupide, no! Perché?
> 
> Tifare per il bagnino? :rotfl:Magari si trasforma in una scopata liberatoria...
> Seriamente: non lo so cos'è, se lo sapevo non ero qui... :smile:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



JON ha detto:


> Che ci vuoi fare, io sono cosi.


Proprio nulla,basta solo evitarsi.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso di no.
> Però nessuno penserebbe che quell'attrazione fosse sintomo di chissà che cosa.
> Se esci a cena con i colleghi e ti viene l'idea di farti la signorina Silvani puoi pensare che è segno che qualcosa non va nel tuo matrimonio, se quella che ci prova è Belen e dici a tua moglie che hai resistito ti risponde pure che sei stato scemo.
> Voglio dire che Lola non è tipo da cotte o attrazioni ogni pomeriggio al supermercato ed è stupita di aver trovato uno che le piace così tanto. *Non è segno, per me, di crisi esistenziale (anche se tutti abbiamo le nostre inquietudini e il tempo passa e le occasioni diminuiscono) o di squilibrio ormonale (anche se c'è un picco negli anni premenopausa) ma solo che il tizio è un figo da paura (per lei) e che ha modalità di approccio che funzionano per lei e tutto questo l'ha sorpresa*.



Credo anch'io. Per questo dicevo che il timore era quello di permanere in una simile situazione e con un tale coinvolgimento. Io credo che col tempo la cosa si ridimensionerà abbastanza da sembrare meno impellente.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Forse oggi non è giornata, ma non mi sembri tipo da scendere in battibecchi simili.


Mah... posso accettare di essere giudicata io, anche di sentirmi dare della troia volgare che rientra a casa con il pube arrossato e guarita dalla stitichezza, perché io sono qui e l'ho deciso io di espormi così... mi dà fastidio che si dia del ornuto a mio marito o del coglione solo perché non ha riempito di mazzate a me e il bagnino quando io gli ho raccontato tutto e invece ha reagito dall'uomo che è, che è l'uomo che mi ama e ci tiene a me


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



lolapal ha detto:


> Mah... posso accettare di essere giudicata io, anche di sentirmi dare della troia volgare che rientra a casa con il pube arrossato e guarita dalla stitichezza, perché io sono qui e l'ho deciso io di espormi così... mi dà fastidio che si dia del ornuto a mio marito o del coglione solo perché non ha riempito di mazzate a me e il bagnino quando io gli ho raccontato tutto e invece ha reagito dall'uomo che è, che è l'uomo che mi ama e ci tiene a me


Magari mi fai rileggere dove avrei pronunciato il tuo nick....!Ti lascio all'esimio professore job.


----------



## Kid (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Stupide, no! Perché?
> 
> Tifare per il bagnino? :rotfl:Magari si trasforma in una scopata liberatoria...
> Seriamente: non lo so cos'è, se lo sapevo non ero qui... :smile:


Però che tristezza... scoparsi il bagnino. Una tamarrata degna di un cinepanettone, anzi peggio, una roba da Panarea. Un pò di originalità please!


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proprio nulla,basta solo evitarsi.


Lo abbiamo sempre fatto mi pare. Ma ti assicuro che io di evitarti non ho alcun motivo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> Lo abbiamo sempre fatto mi pare. Ma ti assicuro che io di evitarti non ho alcun motivo.


.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mah... posso accettare di essere giudicata io, anche di sentirmi dare della troia volgare che rientra a casa con il pube arrossato e guarita dalla stitichezza, perché io sono qui e l'ho deciso io di espormi così... mi dà fastidio che si dia del ornuto a mio marito o del coglione solo perché non ha riempito di mazzate a me e il bagnino quando io gli ho raccontato tutto e invece ha reagito dall'uomo che è, che è l'uomo che mi ama e ci tiene a me


Lola, situazioni come la tua sono normalissime e di normale amministrazione. Proprio per quest'ultimo aspetto questo tuo thread e di una paricolarità che spesso altri non hanno. Raramente si fa uso del cervello come è stato fatto qui.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> .


Si, va be', ciao eh?!


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dura tesoro.......la mia''amica''e'single..........
> 
> No estremizzavo...mica pensavo a pugni per strada.Io semplicemente gli direi,sorridendo''amico,fammi 1 piacere..pensa alla tua di moglie''.Almeno questo....Il bagnino,se non e'fesso,si eclissa.............


Non so se lo farà, se capiterà l'occasione, questo non lo so. Mio marito non è il tipo che non affronta una situazione. E' probabile che se il bagnino si presenta quando la sua presenza non sarebbe opportuna, è probabile che lo farebbe. Ma, ripeto, non mi sembra il caso che lui (marito) venga davanti al cancello della scuola a dire una cosa del genere a lui (bagnino), perché non sarebbe uno scambio di "sorrisi" che passa inosservato...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mah... posso accettare di essere giudicata io, anche di sentirmi dare della troia volgare che rientra a casa con il pube arrossato e guarita dalla stitichezza, perché io sono qui e l'ho deciso io di espormi così... mi dà fastidio che si dia del ornuto a mio marito o del coglione solo perché non ha riempito di mazzate a me e il bagnino quando io gli ho raccontato tutto e invece ha reagito dall'uomo che è, che è l'uomo che mi ama e ci tiene a me


Non te la prendere Lol,Oscu'alle volte sbarella,ma ti garantisco che un'ottima persona.
tu hai dimostrato un'onesta',non comune.avresti potuto tacere,al marito.
Poi Lola,il mondo e'bello perche'vario...tuo marito la vede cosi',io no,amen.
 Realta'diverse...io se facessi un simile discorso alla moglie...verrei riempito graffi..e anche peggio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free ti spiego.Il tuo discorso vale quando esiste rispetto e dialogo fra due persone.Poi ci sono i cornutazzi dentro.Il cornutazzo dentro ,quando parli non ti ascolta,lui pensa all'inter,alla macchina,si fa le pippe guardando pane amore e fantasia,vive in un mondo tutto suo,è cornuto dentro,quindi quando la mogliettina va al mare con pensantissimi attacchi di manico  non si pone il problema.Non si pone in problema anche quando la mogliettina rientra a casa con le mutande strappate,claudicante,il pube arrossato,con la sedia a rotelle e con la stitichezza finalmente vinta per sempre.Lui pensa che alle 21.15 inizia Montalbano capisci?


Ahahahahahahhahaaha
Mitico oscuro


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Job*



lolapal ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuova è ho trovato molto interessante questo forum, interessante per la situazione che sto vivendo.
> Cerco di essere breve: sono felicemente sposata da 13 anni, ho una figlia di 10, amo profondamente mio marito che conosco da quasi 28 anni. Abbiamo un'intesa perfetta da tutti i punti di vista e un hobby in comune molto importante per noi.
> La domanda sorgerà spontanea: "Che ci fai qui?" Ecco la risposta.
> Lo scorso anno ho conosciuto un altro uomo. Un papà che andava a prendere il figlio nella stessa scuola che frequenta mia figlia; conosciuto durante una di quelle conversazioni che si fanno fuori dalla scuola, in attesa della campanella, tramite un altro genitore conosciuto da entrambi. Abbiamo cominciato lentamente a salutarci con un cenno, tutti i giorni; poi, a guardarci; poi, con la scusa di accendere la sigaretta, abbiamo cominciato a parlare e ci siamo presentati; poi, abbiamo cominciato a vederci al parcheggio mezzora prima della campanella. A metà anno, ci siamo confessati attrazione reciproca, ma, nello stesso tempo, ci siamo detti che non sarebbe successo mai nulla tra noi.
> ...


Caro jon a te questa sembra una condizione normalissima e di normale amministrazione?A me non sembra proprio,sembrano più gli sconvolgimenti ormonali di una ragazzina di 15 anni che si invaghisce del bagnino,del bidello,di chi gli da un minimo di attenzione per gratificare la propria femminilità.Il problema è che questa ragazzina ha più di 15 anni,ha una figlia,e scrive di adorare il marito e non capisce cosa gli stia accadendo!Normale amministrazione?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Non te la prendere Lol,Oscu'alle volte sbarella,ma ti garantisco che un'ottima persona.
> tu hai dimostrato un'onesta',non comune.avresti potuto tacere,al marito.
> Poi Lola,il mondo e'bello perche'vario...tuo marito la vede cosi',io no,amen.
> Realta'diverse...io se facessi un simile discorso alla moglie...verrei riempito graffi..e anche peggio


Si ma stavolta dove avrei sbarellato?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahaaha
> Mitico oscuro


Era una critica a certi uomini e questa si è pure sentita offesa....!Per fortuna sarei maschilista...!


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro jon a te questa sembra una condizione normalissima e di normale amministrazione?A me non sembra proprio,sembrano più gli sconvolgimenti ormonali di una ragazzina di 15 anni che si invaghisce del bagnino,del bidello,di chi gli da un minimo di attenzione per gratificare la propria femminilità.Il problema è che questa ragazzina ha più di 15 anni,ha una figlia,e scrive di adorare il marito e non capisce cosa gli stia accadendo!Normale amministrazione?


Si è normale. E' umano. Accade a molti se non a tutti. Soprattutto penso che se non accadesse sarebbe da non considerare normale.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro jon a te questa sembra una condizione normalissima e di normale amministrazione?A me non sembra proprio,sembrano più gli sconvolgimenti ormonali di una ragazzina di 15 anni che si invaghisce del bagnino,del bidello,di chi gli da un minimo di attenzione per gratificare la propria femminilità.Il problema è che questa ragazzina ha più di 15 anni,ha una figlia,e scrive di adorare il marito e non capisce cosa gli stia accadendo!Normale amministrazione?


Che io abbia perso la testa come una quindicenne l'ho ammesso e lo ammetto.
Mio marito è una persona meravigliosa che ha avuto, anche lui, quasi contemporaneamente, lo stesso svarione.
Quindi c'è qualcosa che non va: in me, in lui, nel nostro lungo rapporto (28 anni di esclusività).
Io sono cambiata, prima del bagnino, e questo cambiamento ha portato conseguenze che non mi aspettavo e che sto cercando di gestire, anche venendo a cercare opinioni (diverse, a contrasto) in un forum.
Resto ferma nel io proposito di non tradirlo, ma non posso nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.

Io mi sarò anche alterata troppo per le tue parole e ti ho risposto troppo impulsivamente, però anche tu hai esagerato.
Facciamo 50 e 50 e non ne parilamo più...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*jon*



JON ha detto:


> Si è normale. E' umano. Accade a molti se non a tutti. Soprattutto penso che se non accadesse sarebbe da non considerare normale.


Ma forse accade a quelli come te,ma che parli a nomi di tutti tu?A te le seghe ti hanno bruciato il cervello.Sta donna dichiara di amare il marito,di essere felice,e rimane turbata dal bagnino?normale amministrazione?Tua moglie ti adora e rimane turbata dal conducente del tram jon?nessun problema normale amministrazione,si certo,normalissimo,se a scriverlo sei tu poi.....c'è da stare tranquilli!:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era una critica a certi uomini e questa si è pure sentita offesa....!Per fortuna sarei maschilista...!


Mi sono offesa non per me, ma per mio marito... che non è come tu lo hai dipinto...

Non parlavi di dialogo e confidenza? E' quello che cerco di dire: tra noi c'è quello da sempre ed è per questo che sto cercando di "guarire" da un impulso che non voglio seguire...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



lolapal ha detto:


> Che io abbia perso la testa come una quindicenne l'ho ammesso e lo ammetto.
> Mio marito è una persona meravigliosa che ha avuto, anche lui, quasi contemporaneamente, lo stesso svarione.
> Quindi c'è qualcosa che non va: in me, in lui, nel nostro lungo rapporto (28 anni di esclusività).
> Io sono cambiata, prima del bagnino, e questo cambiamento ha portato conseguenze che non mi aspettavo e che sto cercando di gestire, anche venendo a cercare opinioni (diverse, a contrasto) in un forum.
> ...


Ma non ci penso proprio!Tu ti sei alterata perchè ho scritto quello che non ti piace veder letto.Allora sai che c'è?mi scuso non per le cose colorite che ho scritto,neanche dirette a te poi...,per i concetti sconvenienti che ho espresso.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non ci penso proprio!Tu ti sei alterata perchè ho scritto quello che non ti piace veder letto.Allora sai che c'è?mi scuso non per le cose colorite che ho scritto,neanche dirette a te poi...,per i concetti sconvenienti che ho espresso.


guarda che quello che hai scritto tu, lo hanno detto anche altri

tu hai dato per scontato certe cose, io mi sto difendendo per dimostrare che non sono (saranno) così scontate per me e per i miei comportamenti e mi sono difesa anche con gli altri


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non ci penso proprio!Tu ti sei alterata perchè ho scritto quello che non ti piace veder letto.Allora sai che c'è?mi scuso non per le cose colorite che ho scritto,neanche dirette a te poi...,per i concetti sconvenienti che ho espresso.


scusa, dici che non erano dirette a me... strano... non è il 3d con il mio problema questo? mi sto sbagliando?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



lolapal ha detto:


> guarda che quello che hai scritto tu, lo hanno detto anche altri
> 
> tu hai dato per scontato certe cose, io mi sto difendendo per dimostrare che non sono (saranno) così scontate per me e per i miei comportamenti e mi sono difesa anche con gli altri


Si vabbè.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma forse accade a quelli come te,ma che parli a nomi di tutti tu?A te le seghe ti hanno bruciato il cervello.Sta donna dichiara di amare il marito,di essere felice,e rimane turbata dal bagnino?normale amministrazione?Tua moglie ti adora e rimane turbata dal conducente del tram jon?nessun problema normale amministrazione,si certo,normalissimo,se a scriverlo sei tu poi.....c'è da stare tranquilli!:rotfl:


Cose che capitano. Nient'altro. La differenza sta nel gestirle quando arrivano. Perchè qualcosa accade sempre, Se poi preferisci credere il contrario, ovvero che esistano persone statiche nei pensieri e nelle azioni, sei libero di crederlo. E a dire il vero su quello che scrivo c'è poco da essere tranquilli.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era una critica a certi uomini e questa si è pure sentita offesa....!Per fortuna sarei maschilista...!


in quei certi uomini ci hai classificato mio marito...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che io abbia perso la testa come una quindicenne l'ho ammesso e lo ammetto.
> Mio marito è una persona meravigliosa che ha avuto, anche lui, quasi contemporaneamente, lo stesso svarione.
> Quindi c'è qualcosa che non va: in me, in lui, nel nostro lungo rapporto (28 anni di esclusività).
> Io sono cambiata, prima del bagnino, e questo cambiamento ha portato conseguenze che non mi aspettavo e che sto cercando di gestire, anche venendo a cercare opinioni (diverse, a contrasto) in un forum.
> ...



Lola..mi e'capitata la stessa cosa.Per mia fortuna la tipa,ha capito cosa avremmo rischiato...io ne ero affascinato,moltissimo.Ed e'finita ai baci.Ora siamo ''amici'',ma e'stata dura.
Tu fermati prima....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma forse accade a quelli come te,ma che parli a nomi di tutti tu?A te le seghe ti hanno bruciato il cervello.Sta donna dichiara di amare il marito,di essere felice,e rimane turbata dal bagnino?normale amministrazione?Tua moglie ti adora e rimane turbata dal conducente del tram jon?nessun problema normale amministrazione,si certo,normalissimo,se a scriverlo sei tu poi.....c'è da stare tranquilli!:rotfl:


Sai perchè rimane turbata dal bagnino? Sai perchè è normale amare e, nonostante ciò, violare il 9° comandamento?
Al minuto 3:12 fino al minuto 3:45 te lo spiega chiaramente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLZEQ1UsqpU


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè.


scusa, ma hai letto tutto?
Io sto cercando di mediare, però se tu ti sei incaponito, io non posso farci niente...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Lolapal*



lolapal ha detto:


> scusa, dici che non erano dirette a me... strano... non è il 3d con il mio problema questo? mi sto sbagliando?


Sono stato molto critico nei confronti di certi uomini,tu ne hai fatto una questione personale,punto.Se poi tuo marito che dici di adorare tanto, rientra in certe categorie che  danno le donne per oggetti scontati cosa vuoi?Stai tranquilla il professorone ha espresso il suo giudizio:normale amministrazione,vai a capire cosa ci fai qui allora....


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lola..mi e'capitata la stessa cosa.Per mia fortuna la tipa,ha capito cosa avremmo rischiato...io ne ero affascinato,moltissimo.Ed e'finita ai baci.Ora siamo ''amici'',ma e'stata dura.
> Tu fermati prima....


Io mi sono già fermata. Quello che non voglio è starci male, sia come senso di colpa, sia come sofferenza emotiva.

So quello che intendi, non sono mai arrivata ai baci, ma sono amica di uomini che hanno avuto una cotta per me...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sai perchè rimane turbata dal bagnino? Sai perchè è normale amare e, nonostante ciò, violare il 9° comandamento?
> Al minuto 3:12 fino al minuto 3:45 te lo spiega chiaramente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLZEQ1UsqpU


Io so bene perchè molti si nascondono dietro il concetto di "normalità"per non accettare quello che normale proprio non è,ammesso che poi esista un concetto di normalità!


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sai perchè rimane turbata dal bagnino? Sai perchè è normale amare e, nonostante ciò, violare il 9° comandamento?
> Al minuto 3:12 *fino al minuto 3:45* te lo spiega chiaramente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLZEQ1UsqpU



:mrgreen: ...ma anche oltre...


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato molto critico nei confronti di certi uomini,tu ne hai fatto una questione personale,punto.Se poi tuo marito che dici di adorare tanto, rientra in certe categorie che  danno le donne per oggetti scontati cosa vuoi?Stai tranquilla il professorone ha espresso il suo giudizio:normale amministrazione,vai a capire cosa ci fai qui allora....


no, non è normale amministrazione, non per me e per la vita che ho vissuto finora. Se lo fosse, non starei qui, infatti...

però, mi devi accordare il fatto che se tu critichi una certa categoria di uomini riferendoti alle mie dichiarazioni di aver raccontato tutto a mio marito e che lui mi ha compresa e cerca di aiutarmi, non puoi biasimarmi se reagisco in un certo modo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mah... posso accettare di essere giudicata io, anche di sentirmi dare della troia volgare che rientra a casa con il pube arrossato e guarita dalla stitichezza, perché io sono qui e l'ho deciso io di espormi così... mi dà fastidio che si dia del ornuto a mio marito o del coglione solo perché non ha riempito di mazzate a me e il bagnino quando io gli ho raccontato tutto e invece ha reagito dall'uomo che è, che è l'uomo che mi ama e ci tiene a me


Lola, guarda che forse hai frainteso. Oscuro parlava veramente in generale.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io so bene perchè *molti si nascondono *dietro il concetto di "normalità"per non accettare quello che normale proprio non è,ammesso che poi esista un concetto di normalità!



E qui che sbagli. Chi si nasconde? Poi in questo thread di tutto puoi parlare tranne che di nascondersi. A me pare tutto il contrario.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lola, guarda che forse hai frainteso. Oscuro parlava veramente in generale.


Chiara la colpa se vogliamo è solo la mia,scrivo quello che penso!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io so bene perchè molti si nascondono dietro il concetto di "normalità"per non accettare quello che normale proprio non è,ammesso che poi esista un concetto di normalità!


Ok, cedo per sfinimento. Hai ragione. Ora che facciamo? Infibulazione di massa per impedire che le donne troie prendano il sopravvento? Sbrighiamoci perchè hanno persino ottenuto di abolire il reato di adulterio.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> E qui che sbagli. Chi si nasconde? Poi in questo thread di tutto puoi parlare tranne che di nascondersi. A me pare tutto il contrario.


Ma che scrivi?ma ti leggi?hai scritto che ti sembra tutto normale,cosa sarebbe normale?amare un uomo e restare turbata dal bagnino?levami una curiosità ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> :mrgreen: ...ma anche oltre...


Sì, certo :rotfl:. Ma preferivo andare al sodo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ok, cedo per sfinimento. Hai ragione. Ora che facciamo? Infibulazione di massa per impedire che le donne troie prendano il sopravvento? Sbrighiamoci perchè hanno persino ottenuto di abolire il reato di adulterio.


Che argomentazioni....di spessore!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io mi sono già fermata. Quello che non voglio è starci male, sia come senso di colpa, sia come sofferenza emotiva.
> 
> So quello che intendi, non sono mai arrivata ai baci, ma sono amica di uomini che hanno avuto una cotta per me...


Brava.Io quando mi ha detto stop..ho passato una giornata infernale,ricordo di avere litigato con tutti.

ma poi amica cara,forse parliamo del nulla.magari il tipo,il 16 settembre,ti saluta come saluta tutte le altre mamme.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che argomentazioni....di spessore!


amico puoi cambiare quel casso di avatar???


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lola, guarda che forse hai frainteso. Oscuro parlava veramente in generale.


diciamo che ho frainteso... però ripeto, oscuro ha detto quelle cose generali dopo che io ho detto che mio marito sa tutto per filo e per segno... #846

comunque, mi dispiace di aver perso la bussola... devo dire che è un'altra cosa nuova di me, che sto scoprendo adesso... mai stata così aggressiva, a difendere il mio uomo con le unghie... dopo un po' di cose negative, scopro qualcosa di positivo...


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che scrivi?ma ti leggi?hai scritto che ti sembra tutto normale,cosa sarebbe normale?amare un uomo e restare turbata dal bagnino?levami una curiosità ma quanti anni hai?


E' una curiosità che non posso toglierti.

Sono un padre di famiglia. Come lola. So che la vita è fatta da mille sfaccettature. Conosco alla perfezione il concetto di responsabilità. Se non avessimo responsabilità non esisterebbe nemmeno il modo di contravvenirle.  Questa è la normalità. Mentre tu velatamente vuoi far intendere che io mi senta un dio calato in terra, rileggiti tu, perchè sembra il contrario.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che argomentazioni....di spessore!


Chi è quella stronza di utente che ti ha girato le mie foto intime? Minerva? Brunetta? Joey Blow?


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, certo :rotfl:. Ma preferivo andare al sodo.


Molto esplicativo.  Poi me lo guardo con calma.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava.Io quando mi ha detto stop..ho passato una giornata infernale,ricordo di avere litigato con tutti.
> 
> ma poi amica cara,forse parliamo del nulla.magari il tipo,il 16 settembre,ti saluta come saluta tutte le altre mamme.


Lothar, spero proprio di star parlando del nulla e che il 12 (qua cominciano prima) sarò io che lo saluterò come tutte le altre mamme: senza arrossire, senza turbamenti, con naturalezza...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> amico puoi cambiare quel casso di avatar???


Perchè?il mio è solo un invito a prenderci tutti meno sul serio,non tu lothar,sembrano tutti 4 cazzoni detentori di chissà quale verità,mentre invece non sanno neanche dove"hanno"nato.Io solo potrei permettermi e invece faccio l'umile,ma quando è troppo e troppo!


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> diciamo che ho frainteso... però ripeto, oscuro ha detto quelle cose generali dopo che io ho detto che mio marito sa tutto per filo e per segno... #846
> 
> *comunque, mi dispiace di aver perso la bussola*... devo dire che è un'altra cosa nuova di me, che sto scoprendo adesso... mai stata così aggressiva, a difendere il mio uomo con le unghie... dopo un po' di cose negative, scopro qualcosa di positivo...


Ma guarda, sarà pure che le cose scritte ti abbiano alterata perchè ti "rodano". Ma se a far leva sulla tua coscienza lo si fa tentando di farti sentire in colpa è normale che ti alteri, perchè vieni colpita nei tuoi punti deboli.

E' una cosa da vigliacchi. Senza offesa per nessuno.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ahhh*

Vorrei ricordare pure che dei vostri rossi io mi ci pulisco amabilmente il sedere,ho talmente tanti verdi........!


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> Ma guarda, sarà pure che le cose scritte ti abbiano alterata perchè ti "rodano". Ma se a far leva sulla tua coscienza lo si fa tentando di farti sentire in colpa è normale che ti alteri, perchè vieni colpita nei tuoi punti deboli.
> 
> E' una cosa da vigliacchi. Senza offesa per nessuno.


Ma tu stai fuori come un citofono!vigliacchi?io pensavo fossi un nostalgico in malafede,sei solo un poveraccio,adesso pure vigliacco?Ma tu sei un fenomeno,ma quale jon,tu sei jimmy,jimmy il fenomeno.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei ricordare pure che dei vostri rossi io mi ci pulisco amabilmente il sedere,ho talmente tanti verdi........!


Mai dato rossi. E nemmeno verdi.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> Mai dato rossi. E nemmeno verdi.


Jimmy dove ho avrei fatto il tuo nome?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè?il mio è solo un invito a prenderci tutti meno sul serio,non tu lothar,sembrano tutti 4 cazzoni detentori di chissà quale verità,mentre invece non sanno neanche dove"hanno"nato.Io solo potrei permettermi e invece faccio l'umile,ma quando è troppo e troppo!


vero carissimo......io sono come te,altra categoria.... 
Oscu'..cassate a parte...la storia di Lola e'l'unica cosa intelligente,che da giorni circola in questa cloaca di forum..

concordi?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



lothar57 ha detto:


> vero carissimo......io sono come te,altra categoria....
> Oscu'..cassate a parte...la storia di Lola e'l'unica cosa intelligente,che da giorni circola in questa cloaca di forum..
> 
> concordi?


Lothar ma ti sembra na storia intelligente questa?:rotfl:Ma le cose intelligenti sono quelle che scrivo io,adesso leva un pò di colore,ma il resto son 4 sfigati che si aggrovigliano su uno tsunami di cazzate facendole passare per immani verità.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jimmy dove ho avrei fatto il tuo nome?


Oscuro, guarda ti chiedo scusa, per come sono fatto io sono durato pure troppo in questo battibecco anche se per me rappresenta, come al solito, solo un tentativo di discussione.

Ritiro tutto e mi ritiro pure io.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*jimmy*



JON ha detto:


> Oscuro, guarda ti chiedo scusa, per come sono fatto io sono durato pure troppo in questo battibecco anche se per me rappresenta, come al solito, solo un tentativo di discussione.
> 
> Ritiro tutto e mi ritiro pure io.


Si e vedi di non tornare,che tanto sei utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica!


----------



## ilnikko (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e vedi di non tornare,che tanto sei utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica!



Oscu' ma k're'....cazzimm ?  jamm ka fazz o' cafè,ja'....


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Oscu' ma k're'....cazzimm ?  jamm ka fazz o' cafè,ja'....


E vabbuò ma chist ma sfravcat ò cazz.jammucenne.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Si e vedi di non tornare*,che tanto sei utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica!


E no, mica mi ritiro in toto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



JON ha detto:


> E no, mica mi ritiro in toto.


Porta la carta igienica allora.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Porta la carta igienica allora.


Solo coriandoli, mi dispiace. E dovrai sopportarmi ancora.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> Solo coriandoli, mi dispiace. E dovrai sopportarmi ancora.


Tranquillo quando ci sarà da dire una cattiveria tu ci sarai.Ho imparato a conoscerti.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo quando ci sarà da dire una cattiveria tu ci sarai.Ho imparato a conoscerti.


Non dovresti dire certe cose. Non perchè non siano vere, ma perchè sono cose che riguardano tutti. Magari c'è chi pensa di te la medesima cosa. Insomma, uno che è convinto di come io sia deve esserci, sia in positivo che in negativo. Tu sei uno di quelli che mi ritiene negativo, ci può stare.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



JON ha detto:


> Non dovresti dire certe cose. Non perchè non siano vere, ma perchè sono cose che riguardano tutti. Magari c'è chi pensa di te la medesima cosa. Insomma, uno che è convinto di come io sia deve esserci, sia in positivo che in negativo. Tu sei uno di quelli che mi ritiene negativo, ci può stare.


Assolutamente no,tu non sei negativo,sei solo uno che tira pugnalate alle spalle.Nulla di più!


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamente no,tu non sei negativo,sei solo uno che tira pugnalate alle spalle.Nulla di più!


Allora, io credo che se hai questa percezione di me è perchè ti sei sentito offeso personalmente da me. Io non ho nulla contro di te.

Ora, continuerò a discutere con te solo se pensi che si possa limare questo risentimento. Altrimenti non so cosa dirti. Davvero pensi che io "pugnali" le persone?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



JON ha detto:


> Allora, io credo che se hai questa percezione di me è perchè ti sei sentito offeso personalmente da me. Io non ho nulla contro di te.
> 
> Ora, continuerò a discutere con te solo se pensi che si possa limare questo risentimento. Altrimenti non so cosa dirti. Davvero pensi che io "pugnali" le persone?


Si vabbè ciao jimmy!


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè ciao jimmy!


Ok, come vuoi.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

Lola, scusa per la piccola digressione. Comunque questo è un bel thread non merita di essere sporcato.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

*a mente fredda*

Sono uscita a fare un giro con mia figlia e ho rimesso i piedi a terra...

Io mi sono alterata: dopo tutto quello che ho scritto in questi dieci giorni e passa, dopo essermi messa veramente a nudo, mi ha dato fastidio sentirmi giudicata (io e mio marito, ergo la mia vita) e liquidata i quattro e quattr'otto e in modo anche un po' offensivo, soprattutto per mio marito che non è qui e non può ribattere.
Ma ho sbagliato ad alterarmi.

In tutta questa cosa c'è un'incoerenza che, a mio modesto avviso, è alla base del tutto: mi è stato detto che il discorso era generico, si parlava di una certa categoria di uomini e di una certa categoria di donne e che non era riferito a me e alla mia situazione, però mi è stato anche detto che io mi sono arrabbiata perché non voglio ammettere "la verità" sulla mia situazione e che ho pure sbagliato forum...

Ho sbagliato forum?

Ora, ho bisogno di un po' di calma...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sai perchè rimane turbata dal bagnino? Sai perchè è normale amare e, nonostante ciò, violare il 9° comandamento?
> Al minuto 3:12 fino al minuto 3:45 te lo spiega chiaramente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLZEQ1UsqpU


Grandissimo Hicks! :up:


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono uscita a fare un giro con mia figlia e ho rimesso i piedi a terra...
> 
> Io mi sono alterata: dopo tutto quello che ho scritto in questi dieci giorni e passa, dopo essermi messa veramente a nudo, mi ha dato fastidio sentirmi giudicata (io e mio marito, ergo la mia vita) e liquidata i quattro e quattr'otto e in modo anche un po' offensivo, soprattutto per mio marito che non è qui e non può ribattere.
> *Ma ho sbagliato ad alterarmi.
> ...


Si. Ma ti sei comunque contenuta.

Secondo me non hai sbagliato forum, qui, come vedi trovi un gruppo piuttosto eterogeneo. Credo che questa varietà sia l'ideale per affrontare le tue domande, il rischio è anche quello di sentirsi offesi. Come vedi però anche questo fa parte del gioco e può portarti a fare le dovute considerazioni, anche se purtroppo in assenza di moderazione devi prenderti tutto quello che ne viene fuori.


----------



## devastata (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Come va, Devy?



Ciao, avanti a fatica, non fisica.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono uscita a fare un giro con mia figlia e ho rimesso i piedi a terra...
> 
> Io mi sono alterata: dopo tutto quello che ho scritto in questi dieci giorni e passa, dopo essermi messa veramente a nudo, mi ha dato fastidio sentirmi giudicata (io e mio marito, ergo la mia vita) e liquidata i quattro e quattr'otto e in modo anche un po' offensivo, soprattutto per mio marito che non è qui e non può ribattere.
> Ma ho sbagliato ad alterarmi.
> ...



Ciao Lola,

sai, per entrare in questo forum non bisogna possedere necessariamente un diploma di psicologia, nè pronunciare un giuramento di simil-ippocrate di aiutare e sostenere gli altri utenti.

Non è un posto che si proclama "qualificato" per aiutare.
Ci trovi dentro di tutto.

Alterarsi, non ha proprio senso 

PS


Ma davvero davvero tutti 'sti casini mentali per uno che ti fa smuovere gli ormoni?
Abbi pazienza, a me capita più spesso, a te mai prima d'ora, ma alla fine santo cielo, è normale desiderare un uomo.

Magari sì, ma non è assolutamente detto che dietro ci siano chissà quali significati mistici... magari è pura e semplice... voglia.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal;1181016...

Ho sbagliato forum?

Ora ha detto:


> Non hai sbagliato forum. C'è un gruppo di taliban vorreimanonposso che attacca a tutto campo e. pontifica su cose che non ha mai vissuto o non ha capito.
> Paiono tanti solo  perché postano tanto. In verità sono una minoranza. Ci sono tanti altri che discutono serenamente e non ideologicamente.


----------



## JON (5 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non hai sbagliato forum. C'è un gruppo di taliban vorreimanonposso che attacca a tutto campo e. pontifica su* cose che non ha mai vissuto o non ha capito*.
> Paiono tanti solo  perché postano tanto. In verità sono una minoranza. Ci sono tanti altri che discutono serenamente e non ideologicamente.


In effetti si tratta di ignoranza, e non nel solo senso di ignorare, ma anche di maleducazione. Cioè non è che puoi sciacquarti la bocca come meglio credi. Conta anche la forma di quello che vuoi esprimere.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e diGiamoglielo!


Io comunque vorrei che qualche traditrice raccontasse a lola 
la sua prima volta
e che dicesse come si è sentita nei confronti di suo marito
e come mai poi non riesca a dire certe cose al marito no?

Insomma vediamola a 360 gradi...

Vorrei che anche la moglie di Ultimo raccontasse di quanto è stata male dopo...

Cioè persa l'esclusività è persa e mai più ritrovata...

E' come rompere un nuovo imene no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Premetto che io sono per il rispetto delle scelte altrui e che ognuno è libero di vivere la vita che preferisce.
> Senza offesa alcuna, Lothar, ma tua moglie sarebbe sempre innamoratissima se sapesse con chi ha veramente a che fare?
> Io ci sono dentro più di te perché mi pongo più domande? Ho sono più dentro il tunnel della trombata facile di te e mi trasformerò presto in una faina?


Quello che lothar non capisce è che si vede lontano un kilometro che sua moglie SA con chi ha a che fare eh?
E' che non vuole beccarlo perchè poi le tocca lasciarlo no?
La moglie di Lothar è una sorta di free...ma con almeno centomila volts in più di morbin...

Se lo becca...lo manda al sant'orsola...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono uscita a fare un giro con mia figlia e ho rimesso i piedi a terra...
> 
> Io mi sono alterata: dopo tutto quello che ho scritto in questi dieci giorni e passa, dopo essermi messa veramente a nudo, mi ha dato fastidio sentirmi giudicata (io e mio marito, ergo la mia vita) e liquidata i quattro e quattr'otto e in modo anche un po' offensivo, soprattutto per mio marito che non è qui e non può ribattere.
> *Ma ho sbagliato ad alterarmi.*
> ...


secondo me non hai sbagliato, indipendetemente dal fatto che chi ti ha parlato abbia ragione o torto.
non è sbagliato lasciare emergere le proprie emozioni e reazioni in questo mometo della tua vita

è evidente che una parte di te sta cercando di liberarsi da una _gabbia_, solo che tu non vuoi fare il grande jailbreak 
ma accompagnare la tua emancipazione con gradualità, consapevolezza e soprattutto: condividerla.
questo non toglie che se devi creare un cambiamento non puoi rimanere la brava ragazza che sei stata finora


detto questo: certe esternazioni di utenti _scafati_ dalla lunga permanenza in questo luogo hanno spesso una valenza riassuntiva di tante storie lette  e ascoltate qui sopra, per cui prendile come spunti di riflessione un pò più spinti, tipo fuoco d'artificio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Io comunque vorrei che qualche traditrice raccontasse a lola
> la sua prima volta
> e che dicesse come si è sentita nei confronti di suo marito*
> e come mai poi non riesca a dire certe cose al marito no?
> ...


hai ragione, conte
mi preparo a farlo


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai ragione, conte
> mi preparo a farlo


La prima volta è la prima volta...
Il battesimo di san cornoforo!


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2013)

*lolapal*

non ti capisco. hai parlato con tuo marito, pensavo che avessi deciso di giocarti tutto con lui. ci vuole tempo, eh. va be' tanto farai quello che vorrai. per me il tradimento è un comportamento sbagliato, per questo parlo così. hai sposato, hai promesso, ci hai creduto e ci puoi credere ancora. tuo marito lo hai coinvolto, ti potrebbe aiutare. vabbè. pazienza, mi pareva avessi preso un'altra decisione.


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei ricordare pure che dei vostri rossi io mi ci pulisco amabilmente il sedere,ho talmente tanti verdi........!


Questo mi era sfuggito.
Sono io che ho disapprovato il tuo commento, ho esercitato un mio diritto come l'ha esercitato colui/colei che ha disapprovato il mio.


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Lola,
> 
> sai, per entrare in questo forum non bisogna possedere necessariamente un diploma di psicologia, nè pronunciare un giuramento di simil-ippocrate di aiutare e sostenere gli altri utenti.
> 
> ...


Nausicaa, convengo con te che in un forum come questo non ci sono laureati in psicologia ma persone vere con il loro vissuto alle spalle; spero che tu converrai con me che questo significa anche che non si può calare dall'alto la propria verità su nessuno.
Ripeto: ho sbagliato ad alterarmi, ma oscuro ha emesso una sentenza su me e mio marito senza considerare che sono qui proprio per evitare di tradirlo. 

"Pura e semplice voglia": vorrei che fosse così semplice per me. Lo so che è difficile mettersi nei miei panni: non ho mai desiderato un altro uomo che non fosse mio marito in tutta la mia vita. Sono strana, anacronistica, frigida... me ne hanno dette tante... ma è così. Quindi, questa "semplice voglia" di un altro uomo, di cui non ho fatto esperienza a 16, 20, 30 anni ma la faccio ora, per la prima volta, da over quaranta. Non c'è nessun significato mistico, non la so gestire, è questo uno dei motivi del mio problema.


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me non hai sbagliato, indipendetemente dal fatto che chi ti ha parlato abbia ragione o torto.
> non è sbagliato lasciare emergere le proprie emozioni e reazioni in questo mometo della tua vita
> 
> è evidente che una parte di te sta cercando di liberarsi da una _gabbia_, solo che tu non vuoi fare il grande jailbreak
> ...


Grazie Chiara, ma ho sbagliato a esternarlo nel forum. Se mi fossi alzata dalla sedia, fossi andata sul balcone a fumare una sigaretta o in bagno a tirare giù un urlo, non avrei lasciate scritte cose sbagliate. Il punto è che qui si scrive, le parole rimangono e manca tutto quel linguaggio non verbale (mi pare che era venuto fuori anche in un altro 3D) che è fondamentale nella comunicazione. Ma non mi prendo tutta la responsabilità dello screzio, perché non mi sento di aver sbagliato solo io...

Sì, io non voglio scappare dalla gabbia (certe volte mi sembra una gabbia, altre no, la maggior parte no), sto cercando di ritrovare l'autocontrollo che ho sempre avuto, ma senza rinunciare a questa parte di me che mi piace, in fondo, la reputo una cogliona che si lascia abbindolare e disinserisce il cervello, però è divertente quando è spensierata e allegra, se dovesse andar via, mi mancherebbe...


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque vorrei che qualche traditrice raccontasse a lola
> la sua prima volta
> e che dicesse come si è sentita nei confronti di suo marito
> e come mai poi non riesca a dire certe cose al marito no?
> ...


Grazie, conte. Sì, sarebbe interessante ascoltare qualche racconto... :smile:


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> non ti capisco. hai parlato con tuo marito, pensavo che avessi deciso di giocarti tutto con lui. ci vuole tempo, eh. va be' tanto farai quello che vorrai. per me il tradimento è un comportamento sbagliato, per questo parlo così. hai sposato, hai promesso, ci hai creduto e ci puoi credere ancora. tuo marito lo hai coinvolto, ti potrebbe aiutare. vabbè. pazienza, mi pareva avessi preso un'altra decisione.


Non capisco, veramente, non lo dico in maniera polemica, ma non capisco cosa intendi dire, cosa hai letto, quale cambio di decisione ho fatto... non capisco...


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Jimmy*



JON ha detto:


> In effetti si tratta di ignoranza, e non nel solo senso di ignorare, ma anche di maleducazione. Cioè non è che puoi sciacquarti la bocca come meglio credi. Conta anche la forma di quello che vuoi esprimere.


E ci viene a parlare tu di ignoranza?no dico proprio tu?che l'unico tuo commento"costruttivo"che ho letto in questo 3d è stato:tranquilla lola è una cosa normalissima,normale amministrazione?Sposata da 28 anni,adora il marito,viene turbata dal bagnino e dal papa di un compagno di scuola,a 40  suonati?te ne vai in giro con quest'aria da maestro di vita detentore di chissà quale verità,ma ti rendi conto quanto sei ridicolo?


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non hai sbagliato forum. C'è un gruppo di taliban vorreimanonposso che attacca a tutto campo e. pontifica su cose che non ha mai vissuto o non ha capito.
> Paiono tanti solo  perché postano tanto. In verità sono una minoranza. Ci sono tanti altri che discutono serenamente e non ideologicamente.


Tu poi...sta qui da 300 post e parli di minoranze,di vorreimanonposso,sei un silos di luoghi comuni salvo metterti in mezzo a cose che non sai e non conosci...!Ok,non hai morale alcuna,non hai rispetto,tradire per te è normale,benissimo,ma non è che quelli che  hanno ideologie diverse dalle tue siano per forza talebani.Magari hanno solo imparato ad avere rispetto per i sentimenti altrui,ma fare questo discorso con te,mi sembra decisamente una perdita di tempo!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu poi...sta qui da 300 post e parli di minoranze,di vorreimanonposso,sei un silos di luoghi comuni salvo metterti in mezzo a *cose che non sai e non conosci*...!


Che hai le corna si capisce anche senza leggere tutto il forum.



oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,*non hai morale alcuna*,non hai *rispetto*,tradire per te è normale,benissimo,ma non è che quelli che  hanno ideologie diverse dalle tue siano per forza talebani.Magari hanno solo imparato ad avere *rispetto per i sentimenti altrui*,ma fare questo discorso con te,mi sembra decisamente una perdita di tempo!


---------->


oscuro ha detto:


> Bender senza troppi giri di parole,senza offesa alcuna,sei proprio una grande coglione!Sei una merda d'uomo,questa piange per l'altro e tu scrivi spiragli di luce?Mi raccomando in futuro preparati a fargli un bel bidè rinfrescante dopo che qualche bel magrebino gli avrà martoriato violentemente quel culo da babbuina in calore che si ritrova.Sei la vergogna della categoria maschile!FATTI CURARE!


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che hai le corna si capisce anche senza leggere tutto il forum.
> 
> 
> ---------->


 hai deciso di battere joei nella sgradevolezza?
a volte sembra che tu ti esibisca come l'adolescente che si fa bullo per qualcuna


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte sembra che tu ti esibisca come l'adolescente che si fa bullo per qualcuna


Hai ragione. Pardon. E' che a volte uno vuol provare il brivido del toccare il fondo e rispondere addirittura ad Oscuro. Critica accettata, senza ironia.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Ecco*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che hai le corna si capisce anche senza leggere tutto il forum.
> 
> 
> ---------->


Appunto che non capisci un cazzo è chiaro a tutto il forum,io sono qui per altri motivi,non per motivi di corna idiota.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ci viene a parlare tu di ignoranza?no dico proprio tu?che l'unico tuo commento"costruttivo"che ho letto in questo 3d è stato:tranquilla lola è una cosa normalissima,normale amministrazione?Sposata da 28 anni,adora il marito,viene turbata dal bagnino e dal papa di un compagno di scuola,a 40  suonati?te ne vai in giro con quest'aria da maestro di vita detentore di chissà quale verità,ma ti rendi conto quanto sei ridicolo?


invece jon è tutt'altro che poco costruttivo.
c'è da dire che personalmente qui non potrei mai permettermi di dirlo pensando alla media dei miei interventi


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Pardon. E' che a volte uno vuol provare il brivido del toccare il fondo e rispondere addirittura ad Oscuro. Critica accettata, senza ironia.


Ti viene naturale toccare il fondo, sei un povero coglione abituato a vivere nel fondo,fammi provare un brivido  :scrivi qualcosa di interessante!


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> invece jon è tutt'altro che poco costruttivo.
> c'è da dire che personalmente qui non potrei mai permettermi di dirlo pensando alla media dei miei interventi


Costruttivo?non interrviene mai,e quando decide di farlo,sempre con un pizzico di veleno,capisco che fra "nostalgici"....!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Questa volta non mi confondo... e se vi spostaste altrove?

Per favore, e grazie.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Costruttivo?non interrviene mai,e quando decide di farlo,sempre con un pizzico di veleno,capisco che fra "nostalgici"....!


?
va bé , i consigli per gli acquisti son finiti.
seconda parte


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ?
> va bé , i consigli per gli acquisti son finiti.
> seconda parte


E dai mica ho l'anello al naso su...:up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> "Pura e semplice voglia": vorrei che fosse così semplice per me. Lo so che è difficile mettersi nei miei panni: non ho mai desiderato un altro uomo che non fosse mio marito in tutta la mia vita. Sono strana, anacronistica, frigida... me ne hanno dette tante... ma è così. Quindi, questa "semplice voglia" di un altro uomo, di cui non ho fatto esperienza a 16, 20, 30 anni ma la faccio ora, per la prima volta, da over quaranta. Non c'è nessun significato mistico, *non la so gestire, è questo uno dei motivi del mio problema.*


Cosa temi, in concreto? Che paure hai?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Nausicaa, convengo con te che in un forum come questo non ci sono laureati in psicologia ma persone vere con il loro vissuto alle spalle; spero che tu converrai con me che questo significa anche che non si può calare dall'alto la propria verità su nessuno.
> Ripeto: ho sbagliato ad alterarmi, ma oscuro ha emesso una sentenza su me e mio marito senza considerare che sono qui proprio per evitare di tradirlo.
> 
> "Pura e semplice voglia": vorrei che fosse così semplice per me. Lo so che è difficile mettersi nei miei panni: non ho mai desiderato un altro uomo che non fosse mio marito in tutta la mia vita. Sono strana, anacronistica, frigida... me ne hanno dette tante... ma è così. Quindi, questa "semplice voglia" di un altro uomo, di cui non ho fatto esperienza a 16, 20, 30 anni ma la faccio ora, per la prima volta, da over quaranta. Non c'è nessun significato mistico, *non la so gestire, è questo uno dei motivi del mio problema*.



cosa non sai gestire? l'eventuale tradimento o la situazione?


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> cosa non sai gestire? l'eventuale tradimento o la situazione?


Normalissimo,normale amministrazione!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Normalissimo,normale amministrazione!


io non ho capito una cosa...

lei ha detto al marito della situazione quindi credevo volesse chiudere questa cosa e farsi aiutare dal marito in un momento di crisi (che dopo tanti anni insieme ci può anche stare); invece mi pare di capire che ha ancora dei dubbi se tradire o meno


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> io non ho capito una cosa...
> 
> lei ha detto al marito della situazione quindi credevo volesse chiudere questa cosa e farsi aiutare dal marito in un momento di crisi (che dopo tanti anni insieme ci può anche stare); invece mi pare di capire che ha ancora dei dubbi se tradire o meno


Un consiglio?esci da questo 3d, si pretendono solo opinioni allineate e orientate in un certo modo,che non è il tuo....!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un consiglio?esci da questo 3d, *si pretendono solo opinioni allineate e orientate in un certo modo*,che non è il tuo....!


come spesso accade del resto.

... e comunque non mi sono mai fatta problemi ad esprimere la mia opionione...anche se può non piacere


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai deciso di battere joei nella sgradevolezza?
> a volte sembra che tu ti esibisca come l'adolescente che si fa bullo per qualcuna


A) non tirarmi dentro e B) se poi non ci sono per un po' non scrivermi che ti manco. Bacucca.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ho capito una cosa...
> 
> lei ha detto al marito della situazione quindi credevo volesse chiudere questa cosa e farsi aiutare dal marito in un momento di crisi (che dopo tanti anni insieme ci può anche stare); invece mi pare di capire che ha ancora dei dubbi se tradire o meno



vero Simy,e'esattamente cosi'.vorrebbe farlo alce,ma ha paura.....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero Simy,e'esattamente cosi'.vorrebbe farlo alce,ma ha paura.....


Tipo. E la cosa bella è che lo è pure andata a dire al marito (con il coro entusiastico di tutte ste dementi che l'incoraggiavano pure). E la cosa ancora più bella è stata la reazione di lui. Mamma mamma.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E la cosa ancora più bella è stata la reazione di lui. Mamma mamma.


Lì sei stato illuminante. :idea:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo. E la cosa bella è che lo è pure andata a dire al marito (con il coro entusiastico di tutte ste dementi che l'incoraggiavano pure). E la cosa ancora più bella è stata la reazione di lui. Mamma mamma.


Sai Joey,avevo capito che al marito avesse solo detto ''c'e'un tipo che mi muore dietro''.Ci sta...alle volte me lo dice,pure mia moglie.Invece gli ha detto,non solo che questa vuole scoparsela,ma pure che lei ci andrebbe di corsa....


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo. E la cosa bella è che lo è pure andata a dire al marito (con il coro entusiastico di tutte ste dementi che l'incoraggiavano pure). E* la cosa ancora più bella è stata la reazione di lui*. Mamma mamma.


diciamo che a volte una reazione del genere ci può anche stare... però la conseguenza dovrebbe essere che lei la smetta di pensare di tradirlo


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> *diciamo che a volte una reazione del genere ci può anche stare...* però la conseguenza dovrebbe essere che lei la smetta di pensare di tradirlo


Tipo quando non te ne frega un cazzo? Sì, sicuramente. La conseguenza Simy è una cosa talmente complessa che non è da A a B. Dopo anni ed anni di discussioni su tradimenti ed affini stai ancora così? Essù.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo quando non te ne frega un cazzo? Sì, sicuramente. La conseguenza Simy è una cosa talmente complessa che non è da A a B. Dopo anni ed anni di discussioni su tradimenti ed affini stai ancora così? Essù.



dipende Joey... se da moglie te ne parlo vuol dire che mi sto mettendo in discussione e che forse, e dico forse, cerco il tuo aiuto per superare un momento di crisi.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende Joey... se da moglie te ne parlo vuol dire che mi sto mettendo in discussione e che forse, e dico forse, cerco il tuo aiuto per superare un momento di crisi.


Eh. Embè? Quindi? Non è un interruttore che spegni ed accendi come ti pare, sai com'è. Aiuto e tutto, e allora? Una mica che smette di pensarci con un battito di ciglia. Porca puttana. Poi con una risposta di quelle, boh. Vedi tu. Io gli avrei tirato una testata.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. Embè? Quindi? Non è un interruttore che spegni ed accendi come ti pare, sai com'è. Aiuto e tutto, e allora? Una mica che smette di pensarci con un battito di ciglia. Porca puttana. Poi con una risposta di quelle, boh. Vedi tu. *Io gli avrei tirato una testata*.


pure io, e nemmeno avrei reagito bene alla confessione.... ma tant'è


----------



## zanna (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende Joey... se da moglie te ne parlo vuol dire che mi sto mettendo in discussione e che forse, e dico forse, cerco il tuo aiuto per superare un momento di crisi.


Senza considerare il fatto che Lola è "confusa" da due anni quindi presumo che il marito abbia già maturato l'idea di dover gestire una situazione "complicata" che magari uno si aspetta a 16 anni .... non dopo e non con figli .... la reazione di lui potrebbe essere letta come "sono innamorato ma non solo cieco ... tu sei cambiata ma non parli .... mi stò iniziando a rompere i c......i .... arriva il bagnino .... mi dici in buona sostanza che potresti cedere ... io ti dico che in una situazione analoga non ho ceduto .... tu continui e io ti mando metaforicamente e non solo a cagare".


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Senza considerare il fatto che Lola è "confusa" da due anni quindi presumo che il marito abbia già maturato l'idea di dover gestire una situazione "complicata" che magari uno si aspetta a 16 anni .... non dopo e non con figli .... la reazione di lui potrebbe essere letta come "*sono innamorato ma non solo cieco ... tu sei cambiata ma non parli .... mi stò iniziando a rompere i c......i .... arriva il bagnino .... mi dici in buona sostanza che potresti cedere ... io ti dico che in una situazione analoga non ho ceduto .... tu continui e io ti mando metaforicamente e non solo a cagare*".


:yes:


----------



## ilnikko (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende Joey... se da moglie te ne parlo vuol dire che mi sto mettendo in discussione e che forse, e dico forse, cerco il tuo aiuto per superare un momento di crisi.


Non ho letto tutta la discussione di Lola,ma non so' se ha rivelato tutto al marito,tutto nel senso "sono indecisa se andarci a letto". Voglio vedere la cosa come "ho conosciuto uno che mi piace e sono turbata". Perchè nel primo caso la reazione di lui in effetti non me la spiego nemmeno io (col dovuto rispetto....).


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutta la discussione di Lola,ma non so' se ha rivelato tutto al marito,tutto nel senso "sono indecisa se andarci a letto". Voglio vedere la cosa come "ho conosciuto uno che mi piace e sono turbata". Perchè nel primo caso la reazione di lui in effetti non me la spiego nemmeno io (col dovuto rispetto....).


tutto giusto, ma voglio tralasciare la reazione di lui..

quello che io penso è che se vengo a parlare con te della mia crisi mistica io voglio cercare di superare con te la crisi (anche se l'infatuazione non passa subito); però se poi continuo a leggere che si frena solo perchè ha paura di non reggere la situazione allora il discorso per me cambia. e mi viene da pensare che ha solo buttato le mani avanti col marito.


----------



## zanna (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto giusto, ma voglio tralasciare la reazione di lui..
> 
> quello che io penso è che se vengo a parlare con te della mia crisi mistica io voglio cercare di superare con te la crisi (anche se l'infatuazione non passa subito); però se poi continuo a leggere che si frena solo perchè ha paura di non reggere la situazione allora il discorso per me cambia. e mi viene da pensare che ha solo buttato le mani avanti col marito.



:bravooo:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi viene da pensare che ha solo buttato le mani avanti col marito.


Commettendo un grave errore. Perchè se dovesse cedere alla tentazione, lui la beccherebbe subito, anche solo guardandola negli occhi.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto giusto, ma voglio tralasciare la reazione di lui..
> 
> quello che io penso è che se vengo a parlare con te della mia crisi mistica io voglio cercare di superare con te la crisi (anche se l'infatuazione non passa subito); però se poi continuo a leggere che si frena solo perchè ha paura di non reggere la situazione allora il discorso per me cambia. e mi viene da pensare che ha solo buttato le mani avanti col marito.


Ma buttare le mani avanti de che? Gesù, ma mica sarebbe una giustificazione in caso poi lei ci andasse col bagnino ed il marito lo venisse a sapere. Porca puttana, anzi. E' stata proprio una deficientata quella di andarglielo a dire, per tanti di quei motivi che manco sto qui a scrivere. Senza contare che lei era DAVVERO in buona fede, solo che le pulsioni ed i sentimenti NON SI QUADRANO, non si accendono e non si spengono come capita. Non so se è chiaro. E voialtre fautrici della trasparanza ad ogni costo nei rapporti di coppia che poi state quasi tutte scoppiate, divorziate, separate o quant'altro, tradite e non, dovreste pensarci bene prima di consigliare cazzate a gò-gò. E che cazzo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buttare le mani avanti de che? Gesù, ma mica sarebbe una giustificazione in caso poi lei ci andasse col bagnino ed il marito lo venisse a sapere. Porca puttana, anzi. E' stata proprio una deficientata quella di andarglielo a dire, per tanti di quei motivi che manco sto qui a scrivere. Senza contare che lei era DAVVERO in buona fede, solo che le pulsioni ed i sentimenti NON SI QUADRANO, non si accendono e non si spengono come capita. Non so se è chiaro. E voialtre fautrici della trasparanza ad ogni costo nei rapporti di coppia che poi state quasi tutte scoppiate, divorziate, separate o quant'altro, tradite e non, dovreste pensarci bene prima di consigliare cazzate a gò-gò. E che cazzo.


Quoto.:applauso:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :bravooo:








PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Commettendo un grave errore. Perchè se dovesse cedere alla tentazione, lui la beccherebbe subito, anche solo guardandola negli occhi.



esatto, a quel punto meglio tacere


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Senza considerare il fatto che Lola è "confusa" da due anni quindi presumo che il marito abbia già maturato l'idea di dover gestire una situazione "complicata" che magari uno si aspetta a 16 anni .... non dopo e non con figli .... la reazione di lui potrebbe essere letta come "sono innamorato ma non solo cieco ... tu sei cambiata ma non parli .... mi stò iniziando a rompere i c......i .... arriva il bagnino .... mi dici in buona sostanza che potresti cedere ... io ti dico che in una situazione analoga non ho ceduto .... tu continui e io ti mando metaforicamente e non solo a cagare".


Ho scritto in modo colorito le tue stesse cose,apriti cielo,neanche a 16,a 12....!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buttare le mani avanti de che? Gesù, ma mica sarebbe una giustificazione in caso poi lei ci andasse col bagnino ed il marito lo venisse a sapere. Porca puttana, anzi. E' stata proprio una deficientata quella di andarglielo a dire, per tanti di quei motivi che manco sto qui a scrivere. Senza contare che lei era DAVVERO in buona fede, solo che le pulsioni ed i sentimenti NON SI QUADRANO, non si accendono e non si spengono come capita. Non so se è chiaro. *E voialtre fautrici della trasparanza ad ogni costo nei rapporti di coppia che poi state quasi tutte scoppiate, divorziate, separate o quant'altro, tradite e non, dovreste pensarci bene prima di consigliare cazzate a gò-gò.* E che cazzo.



e quindi? sarà pure una mia scelta se voglio essere "scoppiata"... oppure devo chiedere il permesso.
sul resto devo chiedere il permesso pure prima di dire la mia sul forum?


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Prersident*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Commettendo un grave errore. Perchè se dovesse cedere alla tentazione, lui la beccherebbe subito, anche solo guardandola negli occhi.


E certo il problema è essere beccati,non agire da 16enni,sei proprio un fenomeno.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi? sarà pure una mia scelta se voglio essere "scoppiata"... oppure devo chiedere il permesso.
> sul resto devo chiedere il permesso pure prima di dire la mia sul forum?


Non scoppiata nel senso di non accoppiata. Scoppiata come lo intendo io, infatti, non lo si sceglie di diventarlo. Sul resto non devi chiedere il permesso di nulla, era una considerazione generale un po' per tutte.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non scoppiata nel senso di non accoppiata.* Scoppiata come lo intendo io*, infatti, non lo si sceglie di diventarlo. Sul resto non devi chiedere il permesso di nulla, era una considerazione generale un po' per tutte.


spiega


----------



## zanna (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto in modo colorito le tue stesse cose,apriti cielo,neanche a 16,a 12....!


Sorry non avevo letto ... allora :cincin:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> spiega


Fusa di testa. Scoppiata.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fusa di testa. Scoppiata.


quindi una persona che cerca di essere onesta secondo te è fusa di testa?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Commettendo un grave errore. Perchè se dovesse cedere alla tentazione, lui la beccherebbe subito, anche solo guardandola negli occhi.


Ah certo che e'situazione brutta....se fossi il marito starei con il fucile spianato.ma noi Pres che ne sappiamo??magari il primo giorno di scuola,li pedina...che non sarebbe una brutta idea no???


----------



## ilnikko (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tutto giusto, ma voglio tralasciare la reazione di lui..
> 
> quello che io penso è che se vengo a parlare con te della mia crisi mistica io voglio cercare di superare con te la crisi (anche se l'infatuazione non passa subito); *però se poi continuo a leggere che si frena solo perchè ha paura di non reggere la situazione allora il discorso per me cambia*. e mi viene da pensare che ha solo buttato le mani avanti col marito.


Pure per me cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi una persona che cerca di essere onesta secondo te è fusa di testa?


Le relazioni sono tutte diverse cerchiamo delle somiglianze con la nostra esperienza per dare un parere ma si dovrebbe sempre aver presente che le altre persone sono diverse.
JB non sembra convinto di questa diversità.
Io a una relazione come quella di Lola con il marito credo (o credevo).
Lei ha anche sintetizzato il loro dialogo e il modo in cui il marito ha reagito e sta reagendo. 
Inizialmente pensavo non fosse il caso di dirglielo, la reazione mi è sembrata bella, poi anche a me il marito è sembrato sospetto e più ci penso più mi sembra che lo sia.
Lola è turbata da un tipo che io manderei a stendere e quindi non capisco molto neanche lei.
Non posso pensare però che il marito sia sospetto se l'attrazione di lei non la capisco: sono diversi da me e dalla mia esperienza.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi una persona che cerca di essere onesta secondo te è fusa di testa?


Può esserlo eccome. Hai voglia. E non vedo proprio perchè non dovrebbe esserlo. L'onestà non ti da (dà?) mica la patente di savio o di giusto tout-court. Ma quanta gente c'è che dice un sacco di scemenze e ne è pure convinta? Ma poi te lo dove spiegà io?


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buttare le mani avanti de che? Gesù, ma mica sarebbe una giustificazione in caso poi lei ci andasse col bagnino ed il marito lo venisse a sapere. Porca puttana, anzi. E' stata proprio una deficientata quella di andarglielo a dire, per tanti di quei motivi che manco sto qui a scrivere. Senza contare che lei era DAVVERO in buona fede, solo che le pulsioni ed i sentimenti NON SI QUADRANO, non si accendono e non si spengono come capita. Non so se è chiaro. E voialtre fautrici della trasparanza ad ogni costo nei rapporti di coppia che poi state quasi tutte scoppiate, divorziate, separate o quant'altro, tradite e non, dovreste pensarci bene prima di consigliare cazzate a gò-gò. E che cazzo.


Sono d'accordo con il fatto che andare a dire al marito di essere attratte da qualcun altro sia una stupidata che rischia di innescare reazioni inaspettate.
Però ho notato che a volte da parte del partner può anche esserci una reazione quasi positiva. Tipo di "risveglio".
Io ricordo che in uno dei miei periodi difficili con il mio ex, in cui lui usciva tranquillamente con le sue amiche (erano effettivamente amiche ma io ne ero comunque un pò gelosa) un giorno mi lascia scappare un commento con una mia amica verso un amico comune.
Lui ha sentito e ha cominciato a farmi mille domande.
Premetto che non è un tipo geloso, troppo narciso ed egocentrico per esserlo.
Al che ho confermato senza problemi che quella persona la trovavo molto attraente.
Per il mese successivo era stato molto più attento e gentile con me rispetto al suo solito.
Ovviamente me ne fregavo bellamente delle sue gentilezze perchè sapevo essere "a scadenza" e perchè non gradivo più avere le sue attenzioni.
Ma questo per dire...che a volte, non è male rendersi conto che la compagna ha occhi per guardare...


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con il fatto che andare a dire al marito di essere attratte da qualcun altro sia una stupidata che rischia di innescare reazioni inaspettate.
> Però ho notato che a volte da parte del partner può anche esserci una reazione quasi positiva. Tipo di "risveglio".
> Io ricordo che in uno dei miei periodi difficili con il mio ex, in cui lui usciva tranquillamente con le sue amiche (erano effettivamente amiche ma io ne ero comunque un pò gelosa) un giorno mi lascia scappare un commento con una mia amica verso un amico comune.
> Lui ha sentito e ha cominciato a farmi mille domande.
> ...


Tutto giusto,ma il livello in quest 3d è diverso,non è questione di occhi.....!


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto giusto,ma il livello in quest 3d è diverso,non è questione di occhi.....!


Ok. Ammetto di non aver letto tutto.


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

*che macello*

Non ce la faccio a rispondere a ognuno, vado a braccio.

Coloro che mi hanno detto "quello che provi è umano, naturale, è un impulso, un istinto di cui non ti devi vergognare, capita. Dipende da te e da come lo gestisci": per me è una cosa nuova da gestire, non ho gli strumenti, li sto cercando, anche scrivendo qui.
Coloro che mi hanno detto: "ormai sei persa, nonostante i tuoi buoni propositi è sicuro che tradirai tuo marito, è solo questione di tempo": gestire questo impulso e governarlo per non tradire mio marito è quello che sto cercando di fare; raccontandogli il tutto, non ho messo le mani avanti, non ho delegato lui a impedirmelo, ho cercato di condividere uno stato d'animo con la persona che mi conosce di più al mondo e che tiene a me; insieme, stiamo cercando di superare questo stallo e trovare un nuovo progetto di coppia in comune; cerchiamo di inserire questi nuovi istinti che abbiamo provato in contemporanea.
Coloro che mi hanno detto: "togliti lo sfizio e divertiti": non fa parte di me togliermi gli sfizi, mentire, non muovermi alla luce del sole
Coloro che mi hanno detto: "siccome provi desiderio per un altro, hai già tradito tuo marito e tuo marito ha già tradito te": vi sbagliate, non mi sento in colpa per un desiderio e non mi sento in colpa per aver perso il controllo, una volta nella vita, so che sono stata fortunata; mi rendo conto che non riesco a spiegare cos'è e cos'è stato il rapporto tra me e mio marito e qual è sempre stato il mio rapporto con l'altro sesso.
C'è chi semplifica il tutto, rinchiudendomi in uno stereotipo e confondendo la mia depressione passata con un prurito vaginale: sono invidiosa delle persone che riescono ad affrontare i problemi della vita con determinazione e sicurezza e volontà di granito, senza mai mettersi in discussione.
C'è chi ha avuto un'esperienza simile alla mia o che prova a mettersi nei miei panni con empatia: so che la scelta è solo mia e che mi devo prendere la responsabilità delle scelte che faccio.

Mi dispiace molto che tutto questo ha alimentato dei dissapori interni tra gli utenti di lunga data, lungi da me voler questo. Tutto quello che è stato detto mi è comunque d'aiuto, mi fa riflettere, mi fa arrabbiare, mi fa emozionare, mi dà argomenti razionali da portare anche all'interno del dialogo con mio marito.


Vi ringrazio tutti! :smile:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Ok. Ammetto di non aver letto tutto.


Qui si parla di forti turbamenti,e non uso altri aggettivi,se no mi scannano!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con il fatto che andare a dire al marito di essere attratte da qualcun altro sia una stupidata che rischia di innescare reazioni inaspettate.
> Però ho notato che a volte da parte del partner può anche esserci una reazione quasi positiva. Tipo di "risveglio".
> Io ricordo che in uno dei miei periodi difficili con il mio ex, in cui lui usciva tranquillamente con le sue amiche (erano effettivamente amiche ma io ne ero comunque un pò gelosa) un giorno mi lascia scappare un commento con una mia amica verso un amico comune.
> Lui ha sentito e ha cominciato a farmi mille domande.
> ...


Ma io non ne faccio mica un discorso generale del tipo: "E' sempre male dire cosa al compagno/marito". No. Non è una regola aurea. Io sto dicendo che nel caso specifico era una scemenza. Sto anche dicendo che quando non sei in grado di giudicare acriticamente le situazioni ma lo fai solo sulla base del tuo vissuto non propriamente felicissimo rischi di scrivere fesseria, anche se infiocchettate di buoni sentimenti, propositi e principi, ma che sempre fesserie restano. Tanto che poi, morale della favola, è andata a rotoli pure a te. Mi hai capito Ananas?


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece jon è *tutt'altro che poco costruttivo*.
> c'è da dire che personalmente qui non potrei mai permettermi di dirlo pensando alla media dei miei interventi


Grazie Minerva. Ma soprattutto, nel caso specifico, sto cercando di fare pure troppo. Ovvero tentare di far desistere lola, non per questo però aspetto di poterla bacchettare sulle mani appena dice o fa qualcosa che non "quadra". Sono solo tre mesi che si trova in questa situazione (se non sbaglio).


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui si parla di forti turbamenti,e non uso altri aggettivi,se no mi scannano!


oscuro, non ce la faccio! Non volevo castrare il tuo linguaggio, sei liberissimo di usare gli aggettivi che vuoi, veramente, senza polemica. 
Se vuoi ascoltarmi un minuto, metterti nei miei panni, lo so che non è facile ed è anche abbastanza scomodo p), voglio farti una domanda seria e vorrei una risposta seria: premesso che il turbamento è per le sensazioni nuove che provo e non per la persona in sé (e questo l'ho capito parlandone qui), cosa ritieni che sia sbagliato in me?


----------



## zanna (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ne faccio mica un discorso generale del tipo: "E' sempre male dire cosa al compagno/marito". No. Non è una regola aurea. Io sto dicendo che nel caso specifico era una scemenza. *Sto anche dicendo che quando non sei in grado di giudicare acriticamente le situazioni ma lo fai solo sulla base del tuo vissuto non propriamente felicissimo rischi di scrivere fesseria, anche se infiocchettate di buoni sentimenti, propositi e principi, ma che sempre fesserie restano. Tanto che poi, morale della favola, è andata a rotoli pure a te*. Mi hai capito Ananas?


Scusa Joey solo una cosa. Se Lola non si fosse trovata a gestire questa "novità" non sarebbe arrivata qui ... in un posto dove presumo, chi più chi meno, ha un proprio vissuto non propriamente felicissimo. L'esperienza insegna o almeno dovrebbe farlo .... quante volte basterebbe o sarebbe bastata una sana chiacchierata prima piuttosto che uno scontro devastante dopo. Se va o è andata a rotoli pace. Magari le fesserie che, ragionando ex post, tali sono per chi ha un proprio vissuto non propriamente felicissimo magari possono "salvare" una coppia non preparata ad affrontare una situazione nuova .... perchè togliere anche la speranza?


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ne faccio mica un discorso generale del tipo: "E' sempre male dire cosa al compagno/marito". No. Non è una regola aurea. Io sto dicendo che nel caso specifico era una scemenza. Sto anche dicendo che quando non sei in grado di giudicare acriticamente le situazioni ma lo fai solo sulla base del tuo vissuto non propriamente felicissimo rischi di scrivere fesseria, anche se infiocchettate di buoni sentimenti, propositi e principi, ma che sempre fesserie restano. Tanto che poi, morale della favola, è andata a rotoli pure a te. Mi hai capito Ananas?


Ma caro Joey Pesci dal bel culetto, a me è andata a rotoli non certo perchè ho confessato qualcosa e nemmeno un mio o suo ipotetico tradimento avrebbe potuto essere la causa della separazione. Fra noi è finita perchè non ci sopportiamo più. 
Perchè quando lo vedo mi viene l'orticaria e ormai ho zero stima verso di lui.
Sul fatto che uno dia consigli in base al proprio vissuto, concordo. Mi sembra naturale.
Per quel che mi riguarda, cerco sempre di consigliare a chi si vuol separare di stare calmini e vedere di salvare il salvabile, soprattutto se la causa dell'insoddisfazione sono le corna subite e o fatte.
E lo stesso varrà sicuramente per te. Anche se, tu, più che dare consigli, critici quelli che danno gli altri.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Serio*



lolapal ha detto:


> oscuro, non ce la faccio! Non volevo castrare il tuo linguaggio, sei liberissimo di usare gli aggettivi che vuoi, veramente, senza polemica.
> Se vuoi ascoltarmi un minuto, metterti nei miei panni, lo so che non è facile ed è anche abbastanza scomodo p), voglio farti una domanda seria e vorrei una risposta seria: premesso che il turbamento è per le sensazioni nuove che provo e non per la persona in sé (e questo l'ho capito parlandone qui), cosa ritieni che sia sbagliato in me?


Seriamenteenso che il legame che unisce te e tuo marito non è così saldo come pensavate che fosse,siete entrambi cresciuti, non nella stessa direzione,e spesso a farne le spese è la complicità che in questo caso mi sembra quasi assente.Anzi è assente del tutto.Inutile nascondersi provi interessi per altri uomini,e non è NORMALE!La reazione di tuo marito è di totale disinteresse,siete cresciuti come individui,ma non come coppia.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Scusa Joey solo una cosa. Se Lola non si fosse trovata a gestire questa "novità" non sarebbe arrivata qui ... in un posto dove presumo, chi più chi meno, ha un proprio vissuto non propriamente felicissimo. *L'esperienza insegna o almeno dovrebbe farlo ....* quante volte basterebbe o sarebbe bastata una sana chiacchierata prima piuttosto che uno scontro devastante dopo. Se va o è andata a rotoli pace. Magari le fesserie che, ragionando ex post, tali sono per chi ha un proprio vissuto non propriamente felicissimo magari possono "salvare" una coppia non preparata ad affrontare una situazione nuova .... perchè togliere anche la speranza?


Dovrebbe. Esattamente.


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a rispondere a ognuno, vado a braccio.
> 
> Coloro che mi hanno detto "quello che provi è umano, naturale, è un impulso, un istinto di cui non ti devi vergognare, capita. Dipende da te e da come lo gestisci": per me è una cosa nuova da gestire, non ho gli strumenti, li sto cercando, anche scrivendo qui.
> Coloro che mi hanno detto: "ormai sei persa, nonostante i tuoi buoni propositi è sicuro che tradirai tuo marito, è solo questione di tempo": gestire questo impulso e governarlo per non tradire mio marito è quello che sto cercando di fare; raccontandogli il tutto, non ho messo le mani avanti, non ho delegato lui a impedirmelo, ho cercato di condividere uno stato d'animo con la persona che mi conosce di più al mondo e che tiene a me; insieme, stiamo cercando di superare questo stallo e trovare un nuovo progetto di coppia in comune; cerchiamo di inserire questi nuovi istinti che abbiamo provato in contemporanea.
> ...


Tu non hai tradito. Non sei una traditrice. Sei tutt'altro dal momento che quel poco che hai vissuto lo hai pure confessato. E queste cose capitano, come capita anche che non puoi avere la capacità di porvi rimedio a comando.
Ma ti assicuro che il modo con cui hai "attaccato" la questione è il migliore per uscirne, perchè volendo o nolendo hai già compromesso le tue pulsioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma caro Joey Pesci *dal bel culetto*, a me è andata a rotoli non certo perchè ho confessato qualcosa e nemmeno un mio o suo ipotetico tradimento avrebbe potuto essere la causa della separazione. Fra noi è finita perchè non ci sopportiamo più.
> Perchè quando lo vedo mi viene l'orticaria e ormai ho zero stima verso di lui.
> Sul fatto che uno dia consigli in base al proprio vissuto, concordo. Mi sembra naturale.
> Per quel che mi riguarda, cerco sempre di consigliare a chi si vuol separare di stare calmini e vedere di salvare il salvabile, soprattutto se la causa dell'insoddisfazione sono le corna subite e o fatte.
> E lo stesso varrà sicuramente per te. Anche se, tu, più che dare consigli, critici quelli che danno gli altri.


Eh? 

Comunque quello che volevo dire è che a te è andata a rotoli A PRESCINDERE, non perchè hai confessato qualcosa. Forse non mi sono spiegato bene.

EDIT: io comunque di consigli ne do e ne ho dati spesso.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> Comunque quello che volevo dire è che a te è andata a rotoli A PRESCINDERE, non perchè hai confessato qualcosa. Forse non mi sono spiegato bene.


Il tuo culetto è conosciuto.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ne faccio mica un discorso generale del tipo: "E' sempre male dire cosa al compagno/marito". No. Non è una regola aurea. Io sto dicendo che nel caso specifico era una scemenza. Sto anche dicendo che quando non sei in grado di giudicare acriticamente le situazioni ma lo fai solo sulla base del tuo vissuto non propriamente felicissimo rischi di scrivere fesseria, anche se infiocchettate di buoni sentimenti, propositi e principi, ma che sempre fesserie restano. Tanto che poi, morale della favola, è andata a rotoli pure a te. Mi hai capito Ananas?



e questo chi lo stabilisce? tutti "giudichiamo" le situazioni in base alle nostre esperienze. quello che per te è una fesseria per un altro può non esserlo. l'hai detto tu che non c'è una regola aurea


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo culetto è conosciuto.....!:rotfl:


ecco, brovo, stai di quà a curare i culi che di la con fantastica ci penso io


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> Comunque quello che volevo dire è che a te è andata a rotoli A PRESCINDERE, non perchè hai confessato qualcosa. Forse non mi sono spiegato bene.


Non hai un bel culetto?
Mi sembra che tu lo abbia più volte ribadito. Allora millantavi? Peccato! :singleeye:
Ok, non avevo capito. Pardon


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con il fatto che andare a dire al marito di essere attratte da qualcun altro sia una stupidata che rischia di innescare reazioni inaspettate.
> Però ho notato che a volte da parte del partner può anche esserci una reazione quasi positiva. Tipo di "risveglio".
> Io ricordo che in uno dei miei periodi difficili con il mio ex, in cui lui usciva tranquillamente con le sue amiche (erano effettivamente amiche ma io ne ero comunque un pò gelosa) un giorno mi lascia scappare un commento con una mia amica verso un amico comune.
> Lui ha sentito e ha cominciato a farmi mille domande.
> ...


hai ragione:questo in quel clima stuzzicante dove c'è ancora un bel gioco di seduzione e non ci si da per scontati.
che forse è un'altra roba


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e questo chi lo stabilisce? tutti "giudichiamo" le situazioni in base alle nostre esperienze. quello che per te è una fesseria per un altro può non esserlo. l'hai detto tu che non c'è una regola aurea


Lo si stabilisce a posteriori, ovviamente. Dopo che uno va a vadere com'è andata a finire. Il punto, poi, non p giusdicare sulla base delle proprie esperienze, MA SOLO SULLA SCORTA DI QUELLE. Voglio dire che se già fai così e poi hai pure mezzo cervello in comproprietà, non va mica bene.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo si stabilisce a posteriori, ovviamente. Dopo che uno va a vadere com'è andata a finire. Il punto, poi, non p giusdicare sulla base delle proprie esperienze, MA SOLO SULLA SCORTA DI QUELLE. Voglio dire che se già fai così e poi hai pure mezzo cervello in comproprietà, non va mica bene.


no, perdonami, ti sembro una che giudica solo in base alle esperienze? perchè a me sembra di essere sempre abbastanza comprensiva in ogni situazione...


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con il fatto che andare a dire al marito di essere attratte da qualcun altro sia una stupidata che rischia di innescare reazioni inaspettate.
> *Però ho notato che a volte da parte del partner può anche esserci una reazione quasi positiva.* Tipo di "risveglio".
> Io ricordo che in uno dei miei periodi difficili con il mio ex, in cui lui usciva tranquillamente con le sue amiche (erano effettivamente amiche ma io ne ero comunque un pò gelosa) un giorno mi lascia scappare un commento con una mia amica verso un amico comune.
> Lui ha sentito e ha cominciato a farmi mille domande.
> ...



io credo proprio di no
al limite potrebbe succedere se il partner si accorge, o gli viene raccontato, che sono gli altri ad essere attratti


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Non hai un bel culetto?
> Mi sembra che tu lo abbia più volte ribadito. Allora millantavi? Peccato! :singleeye:
> Ok, non avevo capito. Pardon


Bello no,estroverso sicuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, perdonami, ti sembro una che giudica solo in base alle esperienze? perchè a me sembra di essere sempre abbastanza comprensiva in ogni situazione...


Ma non è manco questione di essere comprensivi. Madonna. Tu t'aspettavi una cosa da Loolapaloosa e non E' COSI'. Non è così perchè non si tratta d'essere comprensivi, si tratta che tu parti dal presupposto che la sincerità, la trasparenza e tante altre cose belle e poetiche funzioninp sempre e che poi la gente una volta che s'è scaricata la coscienza in cerca di aiuto non ci pensi più o abbia risolto il problema. Che è una scemenza, detto tra noi.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ne faccio mica un discorso generale del tipo:* "E' sempre male dire cosa al compagno/marito". No. Non è una regola aurea. *Io sto dicendo che nel caso specifico era una scemenza. Sto anche dicendo che quando non sei in grado di giudicare acriticamente le situazioni ma lo fai solo sulla base del tuo vissuto non propriamente felicissimo rischi di scrivere fesseria, anche se infiocchettate di buoni sentimenti, propositi e principi, ma che sempre fesserie restano. Tanto che poi, morale della favola, è andata a rotoli pure a te. Mi hai capito Ananas?


diciamo quasi aurea!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, perdonami, ti sembro una che giudica solo in base alle esperienze? perchè a me sembra di essere sempre abbastanza comprensiva in ogni situazione...


Lo sei.
Ognuno è se stesso e questo è l'aspetto interessante per avere pareri diversi.
Non è che se x scrive a y che deve tradire e k scrive a y non lo deve fare y fa una cosa o l'altra perché le viene scritto.
Leggerà per vedere punti di vista diversi e poi seguirà il suo.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è manco questione di essere comprensivi. Madonna. Tu t'aspettavi una cosa da Loolapaloosa e non E' COSI'. Non è così perchè non si tratta d'essere comprensivi, si tratta che tu parti dal presupposto che la sincerità, la trasparenza e tante altre cose belle e poetiche funzioninp sempre e che poi la gente una volta che s'è scaricata la coscienza in cerca di aiuto non ci pensi più o abbia risolto il problema. Che è una scemenza, detto tra noi.


allora forse non mi so spiegare. 

io non mi aspettavo che avesse risolto il problema, semplicemente che volesse affrontarlo in maniera diversa.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sei.
> Ognuno è se stesso e questo è l'aspetto interessante per avere pareri diversi.
> Non è che se x scrive a y che deve tradire e k scrive a y non lo deve fare y fa una cosa o l'altra perché le viene scritto.
> Leggerà per vedere punti di vista diversi e poi seguirà il suo.


questo mi pare ovvio


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> io credo proprio di no
> al limite potrebbe succedere se il partner si accorge, o gli viene raccontato, che sono gli altri ad essere attratti


Al mio era successo così.
Sul fatto che gli altri fossero attratti da me ne era certo. Non lo dico per tirarmela eh. Ma basta essere carine e ben tenute e gli sguardi li attiri. Poi era palese che l'amico in comune avesse da anni una simpatia nei miei confronti, la cosa che lo ha colpito è constatare che PURE io ero attratta da lui. Chissà perchè pensava che io vivessi con i para occhi.
Ripeto, in un naciso egocentrico, rendersi conto che la prorpria donna nota qualcuno all'infuori di se stesso, beh...sortisce un certo effetto.


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamenteenso che il legame che unisce te e tuo marito non è così saldo come pensavate che fosse,siete entrambi cresciuti, non nella stessa direzione,e spesso a farne le spese è la complicità che in questo caso mi sembra quasi assente.Anzi è assente del tutto.Inutile nascondersi provi interessi per altri uomini,e non è NORMALE!La reazione di tuo marito è di totale disinteresse,siete cresciuti come individui,ma non come coppia.


 Grazie per la tua risposta seria e sincera: è una cosa di cui stiamo parlando, "ci conosciamo ancora o dobbiamo conoscerci di nuovo?" E un po' lo stiamo facendo, sai? Ci stiamo conoscendo di nuovo: lola diversa, marito diverso. La cosa che ne ha tratto giovamento fin da subito è, naturalmente, il sesso, la cosa più istintiva, la cosa più pratica da fare. E allora ecco che lui mi corteggia, non l'ha mai fatto; ecco che io da femmina di offro e mi nego. Devo dire che è divertente.
Ma, come tu fai notare, c'è altro, c'è di più: una figlia, un progetto di famiglia e di futuro, un forte interesse in comune che per me sta diventando quasi un lavoro. Però mio marito non si è disinteressato, posso assicurartelo, è spaventato come me per la nostra coppia e fortemente motivato come me a tenerla insieme.
La frase che lui mi ha detto, tra le tante, e che io ho riportato qui, pensando di far trasparire che la fiducia tra noi rimane sempre alla base di tutto, lo ha reso come disinteressato a quello che io faccio o a come mi comporto, è stata interpretata come autorizzazione a tradirlo perché lui mi ha già tradita.
L'ho già detto e lo ribadisco, ho fiducia in lui e lui in me, ed è ben riposta. Stiamo provando ad avere di nuovo fiducia in noi...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> allora forse non mi so spiegare.
> 
> io non mi aspettavo che avesse risolto il problema, semplicemente che volesse affrontarlo in maniera diversa.


Io ti avevo capita.


Simy ha detto:


> questo mi pare ovvio


Era una riflessione generale.
A volte qualcuno scrive "ma che cavolo le/gli dici!!" come se un parere fosse un ordine da seguire. E questo è diverso dal confrontarsi.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Al mio era successo così.
> Sul fatto che gli altri fossero attratti da me ne era certo. Non lo dico per tirarmela eh. Ma basta essere carine e ben tenute e gli sguardi li attiri. Poi era palese che l'amico in comune avesse da anni una simpatia nei miei confronti, la cosa che lo ha colpito è constatare che PURE io ero attratta da lui. Chissà perchè pensava che io vivessi con i para occhi.
> Ripeto, in un naciso egocentrico, rendersi conto che la prorpria donna nota qualcuno all'infuori di se stesso, beh...sortisce un certo effetto.



ma tuo marito è un narciso egocentrico?
guarda che mica è una bella roba!
ha un sacco di effetti negativi sulla coppia, che mi sembra sia molto superficiale credere di poter affrontare con queste cazzate...
o vi siete separati?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> allora forse non mi so spiegare.
> 
> io non mi aspettavo che avesse risolto il problema, semplicemente che volesse affrontarlo in maniera diversa.


Simona, DIO BUONO, certe volte mi pari Forrest Gump. Lei LO STA AFFRONTANDO COME DICI TU. E però, DIO BUONO ANCORA, non è facile e NON E' semplice venirne a capo e mettersi i paraocchi senza pensarci più. Capito? E' una cosa che se uno la vuole fare ci deve combattere. Combattere vuol dire che qualche volta pensi anche "e se." E quando pensi quell'"e se" ti ritrovi anche a pensare a come, eventualmente, sapresti o non sapresti gestirlo. Si chiama ASSOCIAZIONE DI IDEE. Ma non è che VUOI FARLO, ma ti capita di pensarci. Capito? Dai che sennò ti porto a giocare a ping pong.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti avevo capita.
> 
> 
> Era una riflessione generale.
> A *volte qualcuno scrive "ma che cavolo le/gli dici!!" come se un parere fosse un ordine da seguire. E questo è diverso dal confrontars*i.


vero


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simona, DIO BUONO, *certe volte mi pari Forrest Gump*. Lei LO STA AFFRONTANDO COME DICI TU. E però, DIO BUONO ANCORA, non è facile e NON E' semplice venirne a capo e mettersi i paraocchi senza pensarci più. Capito? E' una cosa che se uno la vuole fare ci deve combattere. Combattere vuol dire che qualche volta pensi anche "e se." E quando pensi quell'"e se" ti ritrovi anche a pensare a come, eventualmente, sapresti o non sapresti gestirlo. Si chiama ASSOCIAZIONE DI IDEE. Ma non è che VUOI FARLO, ma ti capita di pensarci. Capito? Dai che sennò ti porto a giocare a ping pong.



basti tu come sveglione.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione:questo in quel clima stuzzicante dove c'è ancora un bel gioco di seduzione e non ci si da per scontati.
> che forse è un'altra roba



ma gioco di seduzione mettendo in mezzo attrazioni per altri?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simona  Lei LO STA AFFRONTANDO COME DICI TU. E però non è facile e NON E' semplice venirne a capo e mettersi i paraocchi senza pensarci più. Capito? E' una cosa che se uno la vuole fare ci deve combattere. Combattere vuol dire che qualche volta pensi anche "e se." E quando pensi quell'"e se" ti ritrovi anche a pensare a come, eventualmente, sapresti o non sapresti gestirlo. Si chiama ASSOCIAZIONE DI IDEE. Ma non è che VUOI FARLO, ma ti capita di pensarci.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> basti tu come sveglione.


Ecchelallà. Vabbè.


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tuo marito è un narciso egocentrico?
> guarda che mica è una bella roba!
> ha un sacco di effetti negativi sulla coppia, che mi sembra sia molto superficiale credere di poter affrontare con queste cazzate...
> o vi siete separati?


Ci stiamo separando.
Nel frattempo viviamo uina convivenza forzata.
Non ti dico che anno sto passando.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ci stiamo separando.
> Nel frattempo viviamo uina convivenza forzata.
> Non ti dico che anno sto passando.



immagino, mi spiace

comunque volevo dire che destabilizzare (o tentare di) il partner con giochetti di vario tipo è una tecnica che trovo insensata
poi dipende tanto da con chi si ha a che fare, ma in linea di massima una coppia in cui bisogna stare attenti a non essere pugnalati alla schiena non fa per me, non lo sopporterei, poichè secondo me se ci si ama si vuole anche il bene dell'altro
ovviamente possono esserci anche altre forme di amore, ma se non comprendono il bene dell'altro, che è cosa distinta dall'amore, non fanno per me


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ci stiamo separando.
> Nel frattempo viviamo uina convivenza forzata.
> Non ti dico che anno sto passando.


Mi dispiace Anais... in bocca al lupo e fatti forza. Da qui mi sembri una persona determinata e forte, hai i numeri per uscirne. 

Credo che tu e Joey riportate due punti di vista che, estremi, si toccano: tu dici che la mia scelta di non tradire e di parlarne con mio marito è determinante per risolvere la situazione, ed è vero! Joey dice che, anche se io ho fatto questa scelta, non sono immune dal provare quello che provo e che parlarne con mio marito è stato sbagliato nel caso in cui perdessi di nuovo la bussola, ed è vero anche questo (sic).

Ditemi se ho interpretato bene la vostra discussione...


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> immagino, mi spiace
> 
> comunque volevo dire che destabilizzare (o tentare di) il partner con giochetti di vario tipo è una tecnica che trovo insensata
> poi dipende tanto da con chi si ha a che fare, ma in linea di massima una coppia in cui bisogna stare attenti a non essere pugnalati alla schiena non fa per me, non lo sopporterei, poichè secondo me se ci si ama si vuole anche il bene dell'altro
> ovviamente possono esserci anche altre forme di amore, ma se non comprendono il bene dell'altro, che è cosa distinta dall'amore, non fanno per me


Ma su questo non ci sono dubbi.
A volte però nemmeno lo fai consapevolmente, magari si nota una tua affinità verso un'altra persona e viene colta dal partner.
Alla fine non credo che se stai con una persona, automaticamente, non noterai più le altre.
O meglio, nella vita capiterà di certo di provare una simpatia particolare per qualcuno, che sia di testa o chimica o (pericolo...) entrambe.
E non credo che sia sintomo di qualcosa che non va nella coppia, purchè la si sappia gestire e affrontare per quello che è.


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Anais... in bocca al lupo e fatti forza. Da qui mi sembri una persona determinata e forte, hai i numeri per uscirne.
> 
> Credo che tu e Joey riportate due punti di vista che, estremi, si toccano: tu dici che la mia scelta di non tradire e di parlarne con mio marito è determinante per risolvere la situazione, ed è vero! Joey dice che, anche se io ho fatto questa scelta, non sono immune dal provare quello che provo e che parlarne con mio marito è stato sbagliato nel caso in cui perdessi di nuovo la bussola, ed è vero anche questo (sic).
> 
> Ditemi se ho interpretato bene la vostra discussione...


Mah, io in realtà non avrei detto nulla a mio marito. Però sul fatto di non tradire...ecco, sicuramente consiglio di non farlo.
Dai il giusto peso a questa infatuazione.
Sul fatto di uscirne...è un anno che sto da schifo e mi sono sentita molto debole. Ora ho tirato fuori una certa determinazione. Per forza di cose.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> immagino, mi spiace
> 
> comunque volevo dire che destabilizzare (o tentare di) il partner con giochetti di vario tipo è una tecnica che trovo insensata
> poi dipende tanto da con chi si ha a che fare, ma in linea di massima una coppia in cui bisogna stare attenti a non essere pugnalati alla schiena non fa per me, non lo sopporterei, poichè secondo me se ci si ama si vuole anche* il bene dell'altro
> *ovviamente possono esserci anche altre forme di amore, ma se non comprendono *il bene dell'altro*, che è *cosa distinta dall'amore*, non fanno per me


Concordo, forse il vero patto all'interno di una coppia. Altro non è che rispetto, anche in senso generale.


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Anais... in bocca al lupo e fatti forza. Da qui mi sembri una persona determinata e forte, hai i numeri per uscirne.
> 
> *Credo che tu e Joey riportate due punti di vista che, estremi, si toccano: tu dici che la mia scelta di non tradire e di parlarne con mio marito è determinante per risolvere la situazione, ed è vero! Joey dice che, anche se io ho fatto questa scelta, non sono immune dal provare quello che provo e che parlarne con mio marito è stato sbagliato nel caso in cui perdessi di nuovo la bussola, ed è vero anche questo *(sic).
> 
> Ditemi se ho interpretato bene la vostra discussione...


Però il fatto di aver giocato a carte scoperte rappresenta un buon deterrente se il tuo vero intento è quello di evitare di perderti nuovamente.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma su questo non ci sono dubbi.
> A volte però nemmeno lo fai consapevolmente, magari si nota una tua affinità verso un'altra persona e viene colta dal partner.
> Alla fine non credo che se stai con una persona, automaticamente, non noterai più le altre.
> O meglio, nella vita capiterà di certo di provare una simpatia particolare per qualcuno, che sia di testa o chimica o (pericolo...) entrambe.
> E non credo che sia sintomo di qualcosa che non va nella coppia, purchè la si sappia gestire e affrontare per quello che è.


ma non lo andrei mai a dire al mio compagno
perchè mai dovrei agitarlo, se desidero che stia bene, che stiamo bene insieme?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Concordo, forse il vero patto all'interno di una coppia. Altro non è che rispetto, anche in senso generale.



più che un patto, credo che sia una cosa che nasce spontanea
o c'è o non c'è
poi certo si può riflettere e cercare la strada migliore secondo noi, caso per caso


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> più che un patto, credo che sia una cosa che nasce spontanea
> *o c'è o non c'è
> *poi certo si può riflettere e cercare la strada migliore secondo noi, caso per caso


Ecco perchè la buttavo sul rispetto. Perchè è proprio un modo di essere.

Cosa che mi fa pensare che, come dici anche tu, l'azzardo della confessione di lola sia semplicemente eccesso d'onesta.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ecco perchè la buttavo sul rispetto. Perchè è proprio un modo di essere.
> 
> Cosa che mi fa pensare che, come dici anche tu, l'azzardo della confessione di lola sia semplicemente eccesso d'onesta.


sì certo, per questo parlavo di scegliere la strada, che ovviamente può anche essere quella sbagliata, ma in buona fede, non per dispetto o desiderio di destabilizzare o chissà che altro
per dire: io non lo farei mai perchè so benissimo che per il mio compagno, per il suo particolare carattere, sarebbe una bastardata, e non scorgerebbe affatto possibili svolte positive, anzi!


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Però il fatto di aver giocato a carte scoperte rappresenta un buon deterrente se il tuo vero intento è quello di evitare di perderti nuovamente.


Questo è il mio intento!


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo è il mio intento!



hai ballato il fante di cuori?

:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> più che un patto, credo che sia una cosa che nasce spontanea
> o c'è o non c'è
> poi certo si può riflettere e cercare la strada migliore secondo noi, caso per caso


Sono d'accordo, credo che sia una cosa che nasce spontanea, non credo che si possa stabilire a tavolino, tipo accordo pre-matrimoniale. Almeno, nella mia esperienza con mio marito è così.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Però il fatto di aver giocato a carte scoperte rappresenta un buon deterrente se il tuo vero intento è quello di evitare di perderti nuovamente.



quando si hanno delle buone carte da giocare, è buona cosa giocare a carte scoperte, secondo me
il problema sorge quando le carte non sono affatto buone ma si ritiene erroneamente che lo siano:singleeye:


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, per questo parlavo di scegliere la strada, che ovviamente può anche essere quella sbagliata, ma in buona fede, non per dispetto o desiderio di destabilizzare o chissà che altro
> per dire: io non lo farei mai perchè so benissimo che per il mio compagno, per il suo particolare carattere, sarebbe una bastardata, e non scorgerebbe affatto possibili svolte positive, anzi!


Sì, è una strada che si sceglie, non so se è quella giusta, mi sembra, conoscendo il mio uomo. Il tempo e gli eventi ce lo diranno... :smile:


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, per questo parlavo di scegliere la strada, che ovviamente può anche essere quella sbagliata, ma in buona fede, non per dispetto o desiderio di destabilizzare o chissà che altro
> per dire: *io non lo farei mai perchè so benissimo che per il mio compagno, per il suo particolare carattere, sarebbe una bastardata, e non scorgerebbe affatto possibili svolte positive, anzi*!


Anche se dipende dai casi e dal rapporto, lo ritenevo un eccesso proprio per questo.
Mi ricordo le dissi che quella scelta si sarebbe rivelata molto utile per la sua crisi e un'incognita per il marito. Alla fine credo che bisogna solo assumere il fatto che, nel momento in cui decideva che era meglio confessare, lola sapesse benissimo dove andasse a parare. Proprio come te che, invece, sai che destabilizzeresti il tuo compagno se facessi una cosa simile.


Ammetto che può sembrare strano, ma pensare che le reazioni del marito servano a celare i suoi scheletri nell'armadio è un azzardo, anche se plausibile. In realtà viene fuori che il marito anche nasconde una mezza magagna, della quale si libera prontamente nel momento in cui lola dimostra un'apertura sconosciuta (stranamente) fino ad allora.

A parte che il marito non fa altro che confermare la "normalità" di certe situazioni, a quel punto lola avrebbe potuto risentirsi, ma non l'ha fatto. Io credo che tra loro vi sia fondamentalmente un grande rispetto e, come dicevi tu, volere anche il bene dell'altro. Che lei sia stata avventata può essere, ma è anche molto confusa.

In tutto questo, evitando inutili supposizioni attenendomi solo ai fatti, sarei portato a credere che le reazioni del marito siano quantomeno appropriate. Pensa cosa sarebbe potuto accadere nella testa di lola se il marito, alla confessione, non avrebbe fatto altro che censurarla.

Di cosa avrebbe bisogno lola se non di comprensione?


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo è il mio intento!


Tu ci riuscirai lola. Mentre qualcuno pensa che tu abbia una qualche malattia, tu sei già un passo avanti perchè ragioni sui tuoi difetti e non per mere ideologie.


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non lo andrei mai a dire al mio compagno
> perchè mai dovrei agitarlo, se desidero che stia bene, che stiamo bene insieme?


Se si ha rispetto per il proprio compagno e gli si vuole bene e lui e' corretto con noi, non ha davvero senso agitarlo inutilmente.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quando si hanno delle buone carte da giocare, è buona cosa giocare a carte scoperte, secondo me
> il problema sorge quando le carte non sono affatto buone ma si ritiene erroneamente che lo siano:singleeye:


La metafora del gioco non mi dispiace (anche se l'idea che i rapporti siano una questione di vittoria e sconfitta mi piace pochissimo) ma in ogni gioco è sempre difficile sapere se chi gioca con noi rispetta le regole, sta bluffando o ha un asso nella manica. E poi potremmo averlo noi l'asso nella manica senza saperlo.
Ci si prova: è la vita.


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> *quando si hanno delle buone carte da giocare, è buona cosa giocare a carte scoperte, secondo me
> *il problema sorge quando le carte non sono affatto buone ma si ritiene erroneamente che lo siano:singleeye:


Forse sono buone no? Ma fondamentalmente credo che lola sia una donna intelligente, immagino anche il marito. Forse le carte sul tavolo giocano un ruolo marginale.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Anche se dipende dai casi e dal rapporto, lo ritenevo un eccesso proprio per questo.
> Mi ricordo le dissi che quella scelta si sarebbe rivelata molto utile per la sua crisi e un'incognita per il marito. Alla fine credo che bisogna solo assumere il fatto che, nel momento in cui decideva che era meglio confessare, lola sapesse benissimo dove andasse a parare. Proprio come te che, invece, sai che destabilizzeresti il tuo compagno se facessi una cosa simile.
> 
> 
> ...


bello leggere le opinioni altrui, perchè a me il bisogno di comprensione non mi avrebbe mai sfiorato la mente
la mia indole mi porta, in linea generale, a smazzarmi le menate da sola e a non affliggere il prossimo con cose evanescenti
per il me il problema sarebbe il seguente, schematizzando molto: per un qualche motivo incontro spesso un tizio che mi piace...è una cosa seria che può farmi vacillare nel mio rapporto oppure no? il trovare la risposta (preferibilmente quella giusta:mrgreen rappresenta la fine del problema
non cercherei comprensione, ma La Risposta:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai ballato il fante di cuori?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Sì! Il mio fante di sempre! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Forse sono buone no? Ma fondamentalmente credo che lola sia una donna intelligente, immagino anche il marito. Forse le carte sul tavolo giocano un ruolo marginale.


Dipende dal perché ogni giocatore sta giocando.
Parlo proprio del gioco (poi segue la metafora) c'è chi gioca per vincere, chi per passare il tempo, chi per conoscere l'avversario, chi per conoscere se stesso, chi per farsi conoscere e a seconda del perché o dei perché in campo cambia lo svolgimento. Se ho tutte le buone intenzioni e mi fido e gioco con un baro tutto risulterà falsato.
Osservazioni generali e riferite solo marginalmente a Lola.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> bello leggere le opinioni altrui, perchè a me il bisogno di comprensione non mi avrebbe mai sfiorato la mente
> la mia indole mi porta, in linea generale, a smazzarmi le menate da sola e a non affliggere il prossimo con cose evanescenti
> per il me il problema sarebbe il seguente, schematizzando molto: per un qualche motivo incontro spesso un tizio che mi piace...è una cosa seria che può farmi vacillare nel mio rapporto oppure no? il trovare la risposta (preferibilmente quella giusta:mrgreen rappresenta la fine del problema
> non cercherei comprensione, ma La Risposta:mrgreen:


Concordo ma non è questione di chiedere comprensione o aiuto, anche se può esserci anche quello, mi sembra che per come Lola intende il rapporto vi era un'esigenza di trasparenza.


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> bello leggere le opinioni altrui, perchè a me il bisogno di comprensione non mi avrebbe mai sfiorato la mente
> *la mia indole mi porta, in linea generale, a smazzarmi le menate da sola e a non affliggere il prossimo con cose evanescenti
> *per il me il problema sarebbe il seguente, schematizzando molto: per un qualche motivo incontro spesso un tizio che mi piace...è una cosa seria che può farmi vacillare nel mio rapporto oppure no? il trovare la risposta (preferibilmente quella giusta:mrgreen rappresenta la fine del problema
> non cercherei comprensione, ma La Risposta:mrgreen:


Io sono come te. Forse peggio, perchè non coinvolgo gli altri nemmeno su fatti tangibili.

Per il blu, io credo che il tempo l'aiuterà a razionalizzare anche questo. Allo stesso tempo tengo a non dimenticare che questo cambiamento di lola la seguirà anche in futuro. Insomma, non è che finisce tutto a rose e fiori.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La metafora del gioco non mi dispiace (anche se l'idea che i rapporti siano una questione di vittoria e sconfitta mi piace pochissimo) ma in ogni gioco è sempre difficile sapere se chi gioca con noi rispetta le regole, sta bluffando o ha un asso nella manica. E poi potremmo averlo noi l'asso nella manica senza saperlo.
> Ci si prova: è la vita.



non è quello che intendevo
non mi riferivo al gioco, ma alle carte, intese nel senso di tutto ciò che di buono siamo in grado di portare in un rapporto di coppia
le carte buone è bene metterle tutte in tavola, secondo me


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Anche se dipende dai casi e dal rapporto, lo ritenevo un eccesso proprio per questo.
> Mi ricordo le dissi che quella scelta si sarebbe rivelata molto utile per la sua crisi e un'incognita per il marito. Alla fine credo che bisogna solo assumere il fatto che, nel momento in cui decideva che era meglio confessare, lola sapesse benissimo dove andasse a parare. Proprio come te che, invece, sai che destabilizzeresti il tuo compagno se facessi una cosa simile.
> 
> 
> ...



C'è una cosa che devo chiarire, Jon, in quello che hai scritto: io e mio marito ci siamo sempre confidati negli anni, apertamente; con questa mia "confessione" ci siamo resi conto che ultimamente abbiamo dato certe cose per scontate... 
Per il momento, il bilancio è positivo, con tutti gli arretrati che abbiamo recuperato. Ma la fase è nuova, comunque...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è quello che intendevo
> non mi riferivo al gioco, ma alle carte, intese nel senso di tutto ciò che di buono siamo in grado di portare in un rapporto di coppia
> le carte buone è bene metterle tutte in tavola, secondo me


Scopro me più giocosa di quanto pensavo e te più contrattuale di quanto pensavo :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal perché ogni giocatore sta giocando.
> Parlo proprio del gioco (poi segue la metafora) c'è chi gioca per vincere, chi per passare il tempo, chi per conoscere l'avversario, chi per conoscere se stesso, chi per farsi conoscere e a seconda del perché o dei perché in campo cambia lo svolgimento. Se ho tutte le buone intenzioni e mi fido e gioco con un baro tutto risulterà falsato.
> Osservazioni generali e riferite solo marginalmente a Lola.


Però giocare pulito, per se almeno, non è mai sbagliato. Fai la tua parte, insomma.

Ma come possiamo pensare di controllare le situazioni? L'unica strategia è quella di rischiare e lasciare che le cose capitino, poi vedi se il baro viene allo scoperto!


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scopro me più giocosa di quanto pensavo e te più contrattuale di quanto pensavo :mrgreen:



questa cosa continua a stupirmi!
grazie al caro Joey, che è pure contagioso:mrgreen:, io passo per una tipo sempre tra le nuvole, il che è quanto di più lontano ci sia da me
a proposito di contratti, mi viene da sorridere perchè il mio ex amico mi aveva chiesto di scrivere una canzone per lui, ed io gli ho risposto proprio: non ne sono in grado, se vuoi ti scrivo un contratto e poi lo firmi, peggio per te:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> C'è una cosa che devo chiarire, Jon, in quello che hai scritto: io e mio marito ci siamo sempre confidati negli anni, apertamente; con questa mia "confessione" ci siamo resi conto che ultimamente abbiamo dato certe cose per scontate...
> Per il momento, il bilancio è positivo, con tutti gli arretrati che abbiamo recuperato. Ma la fase è nuova, comunque...


No, io ho capito che tra voi c'è una certa confidenza. Con "stranamente" mi riferivo a tuo marito che, tra i due, potregbbe sembrare meno "confidenziale".

Però, come dice free, con le sue omissioni avrebbe potuto soltanto cercare di non turbarti.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, sai, io la faccio facile: quando il corpo ha chiamato, ho risposto. Così adesso so cosa c'è dall'altra parte del fossato. Non credo avrei la stessa tranquillità nel dire: "Guarda, non c'è niente che non si trovi anche al di qua", ma ci sono esperienze che bisogna vivere per capire, e non servono tutti gli ammonimenti preventivi del mondo. Lo sappiamo bene noi che siamo madri, perchè lo sperimentiamo con i nostri figli, e prima ancora l'abbiamo provato da figli noi stessi
> Detto ciò, io non avevo la preoccupazione di distruggere nulla: potevo eventualmente dare il colpo di grazia ad una storia agonizzante (e infatti così è stato) e fare un'esperienza di vita e di crescita che servisse solo a me, per la mia vita futura, e questo è stato un incentivo. Non mi sarei comportata allo stesso modo se avessi avuto una storia a cui tenevo, e che volevo far funzionare anche per il futuro.
> Diverso è il caso della nostra Lola.
> Ma, considerato il momento di vita in cui si trova, per età, passaggi obbligati, ecc., mi pare che anche per lei sia arrivato il tempo dei bilanci, quello che mediamente ti colpisce dritto in fronte intorno ai 40 anni. Realizzi tutto d'un colpo che non hai più un tempo infinito davanti a te per fare quello che hai rimandato dicendoti: "Più avanti lo faccio, adesso sono prioritarie altre cose.". Il viaggio in Australia, la seconda laurea, un anno sabbatico in giro per il mondo, il corso di ceramica, lo yoga, la villa con piscina (senza alieni ) che non sarai mai abbastanza ricca per permetterti. Non è questione di aver paura di invecchiare, è che realizzi che tra le tante te stessa ideali che volevi realizzare è il caso di puntare su alcune con molta più decisione perchè marito e figli sono, oltre che una meravigliosa realtà, una zavorra che limita e rallenta i cambiamenti. E senti che non c'è più tutto 'sto tempo da perdere, ti viene addosso un'urgenza, una fame di vita, di cambiamenti, di stimoli che rischi di uscirci di testa.
> ...


Stimolata da una battuta di Oscuro, sono venuta a curiosare in questo thread e ho trovato questo


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai spiegato, meglio, quello che intendo.
> Direi anche che il sesso è più semplice da trovare piuttosto di tante altre possibilità molto più ardue e faticose.


E questo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Però giocare pulito, per se almeno, non è mai sbagliato. Fai la tua parte, insomma.
> 
> Ma come possiamo pensare di controllare le situazioni? L'unica strategia è quella di rischiare e lasciare che le cose capitino, poi vedi se il baro viene allo scoperto!


Certo! Tanto non si può controllare proprio niente e di certo, si sa, c'è solo una cosa, che ci piace talmente poco che ci fa sopportare pure l'invecchiare 
:-D (oggi non prende la faccine :-/ )


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo! *Tanto non si può controllare proprio niente e di certo*, si sa, c'è solo una cosa, che ci piace talmente poco che ci fa sopportare pure l'invecchiare
> :-D (oggi non prende la faccine :-/ )


:up: Te la metto io una faccina.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Credo che tu e Joey riportate due punti di vista che, estremi, si toccano: tu dici che la mia scelta di non tradire e di *parlarne con mio marito è determinante per risolvere la situazione*, ed è vero!


Io sono convinta di sì.

Intanto faccio un passo indietro, e ti dico che io ho detto chiaramente a mio marito di averlo tradito, in parte anche perché all'epoca volevo ricucire e pensavo che dirglielo mi avrebbe aiutata a stare lontana dalla voglia di tradirlo ancora.

C'è da dire che io stavo messa così perché lui per primo mi aveva tradita e si era aperta una voragine nel nostro matrimonio. Quindi la crisi era già aperta da un po'.

Mi sono liberata la coscienza? Può essere. Segno che una coscienza da liberare comunque l'avevo. E per me va bene così.

Sicuramente volevo ricominciare, ci credevo, volevo mettere tutte le carte in tavola e ripartire da zero, senza ombre, guardandoci in faccia.

E' stato risolutivo? Sì. Perché il fatto di aver sempre giocato a carte semi-scoperte (ho tradito ancora, in seguito, a fasi alterne) mi ha sempre indotta a mantenere un occhio critico su di me e su di noi. Le dinamiche che venivano fuori le analizzavo in modo crudo, senza tutto quell'apparato giustificatorio e auto-assolutorio che di solito mette in atto il traditore che agisce nell'ombra. E lo sguardo consapevole di mio marito (che fosse deluso, arrabbiato, frustrato o indifferente) mi dava delle indicazioni in più.

Il concetto di coppia che avevo e ho ancora mi ha condizionata nel decidere di parlare? Sì. Io credo nella trasparenza e credo che in un rapporto che funziona non ci sia bisogno di menzogne.

Detto questo, ti auguro di cuore che il tuo percorso di cambiamento ti porti da qualche parte.
Consigli non te ne do, perché quando siamo in ballo, balliamo da soli, non c'è niente da fare. Ci dobbiamo sbattere la testa. Al massimo leggere qualche storia e qualche riflessione di chi c'è passato, può farti procedere con le mani avanti, in modo da essere almeno preparata.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal perché ogni giocatore sta giocando.
> Parlo proprio del gioco (poi segue la metafora) c'è chi gioca per vincere, chi per passare il tempo, chi per conoscere l'avversario, chi per conoscere se stesso, chi per farsi conoscere e a seconda del perché o dei perché in campo cambia lo svolgimento. Se ho tutte le buone intenzioni e mi fido e gioco con un baro tutto risulterà falsato.


Brune', maneggi concetti sottili ed evanescenti come raggi laser con la grazia e la padronanza di un microchirurgo vascolare ultrascafato.
So che non suona benissimo, come complimento D), ma lo è.
Hai mai pensato di scrivere?


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Stimolata da una battuta di Oscuro, sono venuta a curiosare in questo thread e ho trovato questo




Per caso ti è anche scappato un verde?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> questa cosa continua a stupirmi!
> *grazie al caro Joey*, *che è pure contagioso:mrgreen:, io passo per una tipo sempre tra le nuvole*, il che è quanto di più lontano ci sia da me
> a proposito di contratti, mi viene da sorridere perchè il mio ex amico mi aveva chiesto di scrivere una canzone per lui, ed io gli ho risposto proprio: non ne sono in grado, se vuoi ti scrivo un contratto e poi lo firmi, peggio per te:mrgreen:


Tutto merito tuo.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Per caso ti è anche scappato un verde?


 :inlove:


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Per caso ti è anche scappato un verde?



A qualcuno questa domanda non è piaciuta e ha cagato rosso :rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto merito tuo.



eh no
vedi che già qualcuno vacilla?


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> A qualcuno questa domanda non è piaciuta e ha cagato rosso :rotfl:


Belan che velocità! Si vede che non ha problemi di stitichezza


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Commettendo un grave errore. Perchè se dovesse cedere alla tentazione, lui la beccherebbe subito, anche solo guardandola negli occhi.


Sono d'accordo



Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma buttare le mani avanti de che? Gesù, ma mica sarebbe una giustificazione in caso poi lei ci andasse col bagnino ed il marito lo venisse a sapere. Porca puttana, anzi. E' stata proprio una deficientata quella di andarglielo a dire, per tanti di quei motivi che manco sto qui a scrivere. Senza contare che lei era DAVVERO in buona fede, solo che le pulsioni ed i sentimenti NON SI QUADRANO, non si accendono e non si spengono come capita. Non so se è chiaro.* E voialtre fautrici della trasparanza ad ogni costo nei rapporti di coppia che poi state quasi tutte scoppiate, divorziate, separate o quant'altro, tradite e non, dovreste pensarci bene prima di consigliare cazzate a gò-gò. E che cazzo.


Quoto il grassetto come sempre al netto di un linguaggio che non mi appartiene


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> 
> 
> 
> Quoto il grassetto come sempre al netto di un linguaggio che non mi appartiene


Ma se lì manco insulto nessuno. Almeno credo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamenteenso che il legame che unisce te e tuo marito non è così saldo come pensavate che fosse,siete entrambi cresciuti, non nella stessa direzione,e spesso a farne le spese è la complicità che in questo caso mi sembra quasi assente.Anzi è assente del tutto.Inutile nascondersi *provi interessi per altri uomini,e non è NORMALE!*La reazione di tuo marito è di totale disinteresse,siete cresciuti come individui,ma non come coppia.


Quoto non posso approvartiù
Tranne per il grassetto
Qui non è provare interesse, che può essre normale e si ferma lì. Qui è desiderare altro.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Commettendo un grave errore. Perchè se dovesse cedere alla tentazione, lui *la beccherebbe* subito, anche solo guardandola negli occhi.


Il verbo 'beccare', molto in uso tra i traditori devo dire, rende bene il senso che alcuni traditori convinti danno alla scoperta del tradimento: la fine di tutto il teatrino.

Eppure la realtà ci dice che spesso è l'inizio di qualcosa che, comunque vada, è sicuramente più autentico.

Capisco la paura di perdere molto, se non tutto. Ma a volte è proprio nella difficoltà 'reale' che ci si mette in moto, attivando le risorse per risalire.

Io vedo spesso una tendenza ad evitare a tutti i costi le difficoltà e le crisi in ogni aspetto dell'esistenza.
Io proverei a cogliere gli aspetti positivi delle difficoltà, se non altro perché ci stimolano e ci spronano a cercare soluzioni.
In fondo le soluzioni creative non nascono solo dove c'è un problema, una difficoltà?


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Il verbo 'beccare', molto in uso tra i traditori devo dire, rende bene il senso che alcuni traditori convinti danno alla scoperta del tradimento: la fine di tutto il teatrino.
> 
> Eppure la realtà ci dice che spesso è l'inizio di qualcosa che, comunque vada, è sicuramente più autentico.
> 
> ...


Aggiungo che lolapal ha volutamente inserito una difficoltà, un punto problematico nel suo rapporto apparentemente sereno col marito. A me sembra un'intenzione lodevole, qualunque sia stato e sarà l'esito della cosa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ah certo che e'situazione brutta....se fossi il marito starei con il fucile spianato.ma noi Pres che ne sappiamo??magari il primo giorno di scuola,li pedina...che non sarebbe una brutta idea no???


No. Secondo me il marito ha ben presente la differenza tra un adulterio scopereccio ed un adulterio sentimentale. Conosce la propria moglie e sostanzialmente non teme di perderla.



lolapal ha detto:


> Gli ho chiesto se è geloso, se non ha timore che a settembre possa succedere qualcosa quando rivedrò l'altro. Ha ribadito che si fida di me e poi ha detto, testuali parole: “*La mia gelosia è del tipo: sei libera, però sei mia, quindi appena ti chiamo molli tutto e corri da me*”.
> Abbiamo anche parlato della questione fisica e erotica: cosa l'altro mi ha smosso e cosa l'altra aveva comunque smosso in lui.


Dice "Mi fido di te. Non ti controllerò, ma ricordati che casa tua è qui."


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buttare le mani avanti de che? Gesù, ma mica sarebbe una giustificazione in caso poi lei ci andasse col bagnino ed il marito lo venisse a sapere. Porca puttana, anzi. E' stata proprio una deficientata quella di andarglielo a dire, per tanti di quei motivi che manco sto qui a scrivere. Senza contare che lei era DAVVERO in buona fede, solo che le pulsioni ed i sentimenti NON SI QUADRANO, non si accendono e non si spengono come capita. Non so se è chiaro. E voialtre fautrici della trasparanza ad ogni costo nei rapporti di coppia che poi state quasi tutte scoppiate, divorziate, separate o quant'altro, tradite e non, dovreste pensarci bene prima di consigliare cazzate a gò-gò. E che cazzo.





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto.:applauso:


quoto

con l'attenuante che lei crede nella coppia e non nell'individualità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamenteenso che il legame che unisce te e tuo marito non è così saldo come pensavate che fosse,siete entrambi cresciuti, non nella stessa direzione,e spesso a farne le spese è la complicità che in questo caso mi sembra quasi assente.Anzi è assente del tutto.Inutile nascondersi provi interessi per altri uomini,e non è NORMALE!La reazione di tuo marito è di totale disinteresse,*siete cresciuti come individui,ma non come coppia*.


ma io direi il contrario
talmente cresciuti come coppia che non riescono più a fare le cose da soli


----------



## devastata (6 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io sono convinta di sì.
> 
> Intanto faccio un passo indietro, e ti dico che io ho detto chiaramente a mio marito di averlo tradito, in parte anche perché all'epoca volevo ricucire e pensavo che dirglielo mi avrebbe aiutata a stare lontana dalla voglia di tradirlo ancora.
> 
> ...


Perchè scrivi che hai tradito?

Non si può tradire chi ci ha tradito, ha già fatto tutto da solo.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No. Secondo me il marito ha ben presente la differenza tra un adulterio scopereccio ed un adulterio sentimentale. Conosce la propria moglie e sostanzialmente non teme di perderla.
> 
> 
> Dice "Mi fido di te. Non ti controllerò, ma ricordati che casa tua è qui."



Quindi Pres..sostieni che una scopata,non lo turberebbe piu'di tanto???


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè scrivi che hai tradito?
> 
> Non si può tradire chi ci ha tradito, ha già fatto tutto da solo.


Eccome no. Devastata, riprenditi. Su. E cambia pure nick già che ti ci trovi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quindi Pres..sostieni che una scopata,non lo turberebbe piu'di tanto???


Sostengo che sia un tipo "Don't ask, don't tell": se proprio lo devi fare, non farlo trasparire e non togliere nulla a me, al nostro rapporto e alla nostra famiglia.


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Stimolata da una battuta di Oscuro, sono venuta a curiosare in questo thread e ho trovato questo


Quel "pappone" di Leda va messo e fissato da qualche parte. Non va perso.

Io me lo segno.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè scrivi che hai tradito?
> 
> Non si può tradire chi ci ha tradito, ha già fatto tutto da solo.


Hai ragione. La mia situazione era diversa. Per questo un giorno qui sopra avevo detto che il mio era stato un tradimento 'atipico'... ma si è scatenato l'inferno 

Da quel giorno parlo di tradimento e amen. Per evitare polemiche e semplificare.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sostengo che sia un tipo "Don't ask, don't tell": se proprio lo devi fare, non farlo trasparire e non togliere nulla a me, al nostro rapporto e alla nostra famiglia.


Ci vuole un gran fegato,caro mio........io morirei al pensiero,che baci un'altro.figurati immaginare,mentre sono a letto...


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Quel "pappone" di Leda va messo e fissato da qualche parte. Non va perso.
> 
> Io me lo segno.:mrgreen:


Tutti i 'papponi' di Leda andrebbero messi e fissati da qualche parte


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tutti i 'papponi' di Leda andrebbero messi e fissati da qualche parte


Allora che cominci a sintetizzare.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Allora che cominci a sintetizzare.


Ebbè, da grafomane quale sono, non posso che sentirmi solidale con lei


----------



## devastata (6 Settembre 2013)

:mexican:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccome no. Devastata, riprenditi:up:. Su. E cambia pure nick già che ti ci trovi.


L'ho già scritto, non riesco a cambiarlo, ma mai scriverei traditrice!

Riprendermi? Dipende da cosa si intende. Non sto più male, ma vivo con uno che credo di non conoscere, sto pensando di andare a letto con un 45enne e non mi sentirei per niente in colpa verso mio marito!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> :mexican:
> 
> L'ho già scritto, non riesco a cambiarlo, ma mai scriverei traditrice!
> 
> Riprendermi? Dipende da cosa si intende. Non sto più male, ma vivo con uno che credo di non conoscere, sto pensando di andare a letto con un 45enne e non mi sentirei per niente in colpa verso mio marito!


Tradire e non sentirsi in colpa NON E' non tradire. Hai in ogni caso la mia benedizione. Per cambiare nick devi chiedere a Quibbel. Non devi per forza scriverci traditrice, ma Devastata non si può leggere che anche se non scrivi è comunque tutto un programma. Usa Filomena, chessò.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

come persa trasformò in persa/ ritrovata puoi fare devastata/ricostruita


----------



## devastata (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come persa trasformò in persa/ ritrovata puoi fare devastata/ricostruita


O devastata/disillusa?

Ho scopeto, come ha già scritto qualcuno, un mondo diverso, una mano mi basta e avanza per contare, tra amici, colleghi, conoscenti, qualcuno fedele! Certo, qualcosa vedevo e sapevo, mi illudevo fossero eccezioni, non il contrario.


Ormai consideo un gioco contare i traditori, quelli che conosco, e meglio ancora cercare di scoprire i falsi fedeli.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *O devastata/disillusa?
> *
> Ho scopeto, come ha già scritto qualcuno, un mondo diverso, una mano mi basta e avanza per contare, tra amici, colleghi, conoscenti, qualcuno fedele! Certo, qualcosa vedevo e sapevo, mi illudevo fossero eccezioni, non il contrario.
> 
> ...


Mannò, qualcosa di o positivo o almeno "neutro". Su. Filomena. Ti sta d'incanto. Dai, parlami di sto quarantacinquenne. Ti fa la corte? Che tipo è? Belloccio?


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> O devastata/disillusa?
> 
> Ho scopeto, come ha già scritto qualcuno, un mondo diverso, una mano mi basta e avanza per contare, tra amici, colleghi, conoscenti, qualcuno fedele! Certo, qualcosa vedevo e sapevo, mi illudevo fossero eccezioni, non il contrario.
> 
> ...


ci sono pure i sinceri.
il fatto comunque rimane quello che tu vuoi essere 
andrebbe pure bene devastata/ consapevole


----------



## devastata (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tradire e non sentirsi in colpa NON E' non tradire. Hai in ogni caso la mia benedizione. Per cambiare nick devi chiedere a Quibbel. Non devi per forza scriverci traditrice, ma Devastata non si può leggere che anche se non scrivi è comunque tutto un programma. Usa Filomena, chessò.



Non sono d'accordo, se sono stata tradita, non ho nessuno, dico nessuno, da tradire, non prometto certo fedeltà a un marito come il mio, non mi sogno proprio. Lui non può chiedermi niente de genere. Solo sperare.  Non gli vado a dire che vado a letto con uno, prima di farlo, per gustarmelo meglio nel caso decidessi. Poi potrò pensare se dirglielo  o  meno  in base a come starò. Ma sono comunque decisioni mie di cui non devo rendere conto che a me stessa. Ovvio che lui sa benissimo che non sento alcun dovere, oggi, nei suoi confronti, che non mi fido di lui, che sto bene da sola, molto bene. 

In ogni caso, PROPRIO OGGI, ho  prenotato il volo, SOLA!


----------



## ologramma (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, se sono stata tradita, non ho nessuno, dico nessuno, da tradire, non prometto certo fedeltà a un marito come il mio, non mi sogno proprio. Lui non può chiedermi niente de genere. Solo sperare.  Non gli vado a dire che vado a letto con uno, prima di farlo, per gustarmelo meglio nel caso decidessi. Poi potrò pensare se dirglielo  o  meno  in base a come starò. Ma sono comunque decisioni mie di cui non devo rendere conto che a me stessa. Ovvio che lui sa benissimo che non sento alcun dovere, oggi, nei suoi confronti, che non mi fido di lui, che sto bene da sola, molto bene.
> 
> In ogni caso, PROPRIO OGGI, ho  prenotato il volo, SOLA!


Quindi l'hai scaricato


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, se sono stata tradita, non ho nessuno, dico nessuno, da tradire, non prometto certo fedeltà a un marito come il mio, non mi sogno proprio. Lui non può chiedermi niente de genere. Solo sperare.  Non gli vado a dire che vado a letto con uno, prima di farlo, per gustarmelo meglio nel caso decidessi. Poi potrò pensare se dirglielo  o  meno  in base a come starò. Ma sono comunque decisioni mie di cui non devo rendere conto che a me stessa. Ovvio che lui sa benissimo che non sento alcun dovere, oggi, nei suoi confronti, che non mi fido di lui, che sto bene da sola, molto bene.
> 
> *In ogni caso, PROPRIO OGGI, ho  prenotato il volo, SOLA*!


Oddio non mi dire in Giamaica. Di Londra...o New York...magari. :singleeye:


----------



## devastata (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, qualcosa di o positivo o almeno "neutro". Su. Filomena. Ti sta d'incanto. Dai, parlami di sto quarantacinquenne. Ti fa la corte? Che tipo è? Belloccio?


Molto di più, alto, magro, sensibile, deve piacergli palpare qualcosa, sia la moglie che io ne abbiamo in abbondanza, mi corteggia discretamente da oltre un anno, prima della bomba anche se già sospettavo, mi dava del lei fino a pochi mesi fa, almeno è sincero, va molto d'accordo con la moglie, per me sarebbe un esperimento, per capire come ragionava mio marito, visto che ancora sostiene che non vorrebbe stare con nessun altra. 

Per ora solo parole, complimenti, qualche aperitivo insieme, un caloroso abbraccio alla partenza, una telefonata ieri, da lui, quando ero in aeroporto.  Mi aspetta, dice. Io non lo cerco sicuramente. Sa dove vivo, molto molto bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, se sono stata tradita, non ho nessuno, dico nessuno, da tradire, non prometto certo fedeltà a un marito come il mio, non mi sogno proprio. Lui non può chiedermi niente de genere. Solo sperare. Non gli vado a dire che vado a letto con uno, prima di farlo, per gustarmelo meglio nel caso decidessi. Poi potrò pensare se dirglielo o meno in base a come starò. Ma sono comunque decisioni mie di cui non devo rendere conto che a me stessa. Ovvio che lui sa benissimo che non sento alcun dovere, oggi, nei suoi confronti, che non mi fido di lui, che sto bene da sola, molto bene.
> 
> In ogni caso, PROPRIO OGGI, ho prenotato il volo, SOLA!


Sì, va bene, ma tu lo stai tradendo tale et quale. Non cambia nulla. Per quello scrivo che "tradimento atipico" è una fesseria. Le motivazioni di un tradimento posso essere le più svariate, solo che nella bacatissima testa di chi quel termine lo ha coniato, siccome non capisce un cazzo, funziona che si tradisce solo per maialità, ovvero istinto sessuale. Il tradimento per vendetta è comunque tradimento. Se non sei d'accordo non posso farci nulla, considerato lo stato in cui ti trovi lo capisco ma sbagli comunque. Vabbè.


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> *Quel "pappone" di Leda *va messo e fissato da qualche parte. Non va perso.
> 
> Io me lo segno.:mrgreen:





Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tutti i 'papponi' di Leda andrebbero messi e fissati da qualche parte





JON ha detto:


> Allora che cominci a sintetizzare.





Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ebbè, da grafomane quale sono, non posso che sentirmi solidale con lei


Jon, per un attimo ho pensato che mi stessi dando del pappone e sono rimasta così: 

Poi ho capito 

Però dai, non scrivo tanto spesso papponi lunghi: devo essere molto ispirata per farlo


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Jon, per un attimo ho pensato che mi stessi dando del pappone e sono rimasta così:
> 
> Poi ho capito
> 
> Però dai, non scrivo tanto spesso papponi lunghi: devo essere molto ispirata per farlo


Vabbè si scherzava. Comunque complimenti.


----------



## devastata (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, va bene, ma tu lo stai tradendo tale et quale. Non cambia nulla. Per quello scrivo che "tradimento atipico" è una fesseria. Le motivazioni di un tradimento posso essere le più svariate, solo che nella bacatissima testa di chi quel termine lo ha coniato, siccome non capisce un cazzo, funziona che si tradisce solo per maialità, ovvero istinto sessuale. Il tradimento per vendetta è comunque tradimento. Se non sei d'accordo non posso farci nulla, considerato lo stato in cui ti trovi lo capisco ma sbagli comunque. Vabbè.


Non sarebbe un tradimento per vendetta, altrimenti lo avrei già fatto!

Solo che io prima questo 45enne neppure lo vedevo, la sua corte la sottovalutavo, e non ho ancora deciso cosa fare, ma mai mi sentire in colpa verso mio marito. Colpa di che?

Mi ha tradita per quasi 6 anni, milioni di bugie, negando fino all'inverosimile, non lo sento proprio il senso di colpa, se poi mi verrà dopo, tanto meglio, almeno avrò altro a cui pensare che non a 'loro due insieme per anni alla mie spale'.

Se non fosse stato sposato, il 45enne, non ci avrei pensato un solo momento, gli scrupoli me li faccio per la moglie, ma se tanto mi da tanto, chissà con quante ci ha provato e riuscito. Occasioni tempo e possibilità  ne ha da vendere.
Anche la tecnica non gli manca.

Tra 15 giorni ci penserò, per ora vado di nuovo in vacanza, e mi porto il traditore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè si scherzava. Comunque complimenti.


Si era capito! E' che mi imbarazzo 
Grazie ancora :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *Non sarebbe un tradimento per vendetta, altrimenti lo avrei già fatto!
> *
> *Solo che io prima questo 45enne neppure lo vedevo,* la sua corte la sottovalutavo, e non ho ancora deciso cosa fare, ma mai mi sentire in colpa verso mio marito. Colpa di che?
> 
> ...




Dai, fa nulla. Divertiti. Goditela però. Spero che sia bravo a letto sto tizio.


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

> Originariamente Scritto da *oscuro*
> Seriamenteenso  che il legame che unisce te e tuo marito non è così saldo come  pensavate che fosse,siete entrambi cresciuti, non nella stessa  direzione,e spesso a farne le spese è la complicità che in questo caso  mi sembra quasi assente.Anzi è assente del tutto.Inutile nascondersi  provi interessi per altri uomini,e non è NORMALE!La reazione di tuo  marito è di totale disinteresse,*siete cresciuti come individui,ma non come coppia*.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma io direi il contrario
> talmente cresciuti come coppia che non riescono più a fare le cose da soli


Sai, Chiara, qualche giorno fa avrei detto: "è vero! Siamo stati troppo in simbiosi!"
Dopo giorni a furia di parlare, devo dire che ho scoperto che un po' siamo cambiati individualmente e che non abbiamo portato questo cambiamento all'interno della coppia. Certo, non è nella maniera drastica, generale e perentoria che dice oscuro (perché le sfaccettature sono tante e cambiano da individuo a individuo) e neanche troppo a discapito della nostra complicità e unicità d'intendi nel progetto famiglia (leggi: educazione della figlia, scelte economiche e di vita, per es. un anno fa abbiamo cambiato casa); poi, non è una questione di crescita (il mio interesse per l'altro è stato più un regredire a stato adolescenziale che una crescita) ma di vero e proprio cambiamento interiore, di consapevolezza di nuove esigenze e anche di aver dato per scontate certe cose tra noi che forse non dovrebbero esserlo, scontate.

OT: sono riuscita a fare una doppia citazione!!!


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai, fa nulla. Divertiti. *Goditela però. Spero che sia bravo a letto sto tizio*.


Quoto


----------



## devastata (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai, fa nulla. Divertiti. Goditela però. Spero che sia bravo a letto sto tizio.



Posso sempre insegnargli qualcosa, ho avuto un ottimo maestro per oltre 35 anni!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai, fa nulla. Divertiti. Goditela però. Spero che sia bravo a letto sto tizio.



Uhm, le probabilità sono 1 a 5 circa, secondo me. (1 che sia bravo, 5 che non lo sia).

Sorry.


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sai, Chiara, qualche giorno fa avrei detto: "è vero! Siamo stati troppo in simbiosi!"
> Dopo giorni a furia di parlare, devo dire che ho scoperto che un po' siamo cambiati individualmente e che non abbiamo portato questo cambiamento all'interno della coppia. Certo, non è nella maniera drastica, generale e perentoria che dice oscuro (perché le sfaccettature sono tante e cambiano da individuo a individuo) e neanche troppo a discapito della nostra complicità e unicità d'intendi nel progetto famiglia (leggi: educazione della figlia, scelte economiche e di vita, per es. un anno fa abbiamo cambiato casa); poi, non è una questione di crescita (il mio interesse per l'altro è stato più un regredire a stato adolescenziale che una crescita) ma *di vero e proprio cambiamento interiore*, di *consapevolezza di nuove esigenze *e anche di *aver dato per scontate certe cose tra noi che forse non dovrebbero esserlo, scontate*.
> 
> OT: *sono riuscita a fare una doppia citazione*!!!



:festa:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm, le probabilità sono 1 a 5 circa, secondo me. (1 che sia bravo, 5 che non lo sia).
> 
> Sorry.


Perchè?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?



ho contato gli uomini che ho conosciuto a letto, ho contato quelli che ritengo buoni amanti, e ho fatto la proporzione.

Certo, non sono un campione rappresentativo, io.

Le probabilità che Devastata abbia più buon senso e più buon gusto di me sono 1000 a 1


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì! Il mio fante di sempre! :mrgreen:


Scusate, mi spiegate il rosso per questo? Io intendevo mio marito, non si era capito? :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ho contato gli uomini che ho conosciuto a letto, ho contato quelli che ritengo buoni amanti, e ho fatto la proporzione.
> 
> Certo, non sono un campione rappresentativo, io.
> 
> Le probabilità che Devastata abbia più buon senso e più buon gusto di me sono 1000 a 1


Eh, questo è un po' l'annoso problema di sempre. Degli uomini che non sanno scopare, dico. Molti di più che non le donne. 
Comunque mica è detto: Devastata, magari per trentacinque anni hai pensato di godere al massimo mentre invece mò sto quarantacinquenne insegna lui qualcosa a te. 
Ricordati una cosa: se non ha termini di paragone, non puoi sapere.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusate, mi spiegate il rosso per questo? Io intendevo mio marito, non si era capito? :unhappy:


Tranquilla,

sembra che oggi ci sia un "rubinatore pazzo" che rubina completamente a caso.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, questo è un po'* l'annoso problema di sempre. Degli uomini che non sanno scopare, dico. Molti di più che non le donne. *
> Comunque mica è detto: Devastata, magari per trentacinque anni hai pensato di godere al massimo mentre invece mò sto quarantacinquenne insegna lui qualcosa a te.
> Ricordati una cosa: se non ha termini di paragone, non puoi sapere.


Dici?


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tranquilla,
> 
> sembra che oggi ci sia un "rubinatore pazzo" che rubina completamente a caso.


:singleeye:
Ah! Ok! Fa niente... tanto per cambiare mi ero messa in discussione e pensavo di aver sbagliato qualcosa...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dici?


Assolutamente. Tra l'altro, una donna a suo agio sessualmente con uomo si scioglie in una maniera tale che non è detto capiti il contrario.


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io sono convinta di sì.
> 
> Intanto faccio un passo indietro, e ti dico che io ho detto chiaramente a mio marito di averlo tradito, in parte anche perché all'epoca volevo ricucire e pensavo che dirglielo mi avrebbe aiutata a stare lontana dalla voglia di tradirlo ancora.
> 
> ...


Grazie! Sia per quello che hai condiviso, sia per l'imbocca al lupo! :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, questo è un po' l'annoso problema di sempre. Degli uomini che non sanno scopare, dico. *Molti di più che non le donne. *
> Comunque mica è detto: Devastata, magari per trentacinque anni hai pensato di godere al massimo mentre invece mò sto quarantacinquenne insegna lui qualcosa a te.
> Ricordati una cosa: se non ha termini di paragone, non puoi sapere.



Se 

N_g=numero di donne con cui hai fatto l'amore in modo piacevole
N_tot=numero di donne totale con cui hai fatto l'amore

e fai

N_g/N_tot*100

(dividi N_g per N_tot e moltiplichi per cento)

mi puoi scrivere che cosa ti viene?


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dici?


sai che secondo me dirà che lui non ne fa parte?
aborro questi discorsi


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che secondo me dirà che lui non ne fa parte?
> aborro questi discorsi



A me invece incuriosiscono moltissimo.

Sai che la sessualità in generale è un argomento che mi appassiona.
Se fossi una psicologa sono convinta che sarebbe stato uno dei miei interessi maggiori.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

(Minchia le equazioni.) Ecchelallà. Allora lasciamo perdere. Poi mi rinfacciano che mi vanto. Su. Io non ho problemi col sesso ma qua pare una manica di quaccheri repressi. Lassamo perde.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che secondo me dirà che lui non ne fa parte?
> aborro questi discorsi



In effetti, anche questo dato grezzissimo, la percentuale di persone con cui si è stati bene a letto, è molto interessante.

Prendi un campione statistico di donne  e uomini di diversa età, provenienza geografica, titolo di studio etc.

Raccogli quella stima per tutti, e vedi come vanno le medie e le deviazioni.
Già con questa roba ci fai un articolo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Minchia le equazioni.) Ecchelallà. Allora lasciamo perdere. Poi mi rinfacciano che mi vanto. Su. Io non ho problemi col sesso ma qua pare una manica di quaccheri repressi. Lassamo perde.


è meglio.
 se esiste davvero una distinzione direi che vincono nettamente gli uomini che non chiaccherano , fidati.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Minchia le equazioni.) Ecchelallà. Allora lasciamo perdere. Poi mi rinfacciano che mi vanto. Su. Io non ho problemi col sesso ma qua pare una manica di quaccheri repressi. Lassamo perde.



Ma con quella formula
1-non si vede quante donne hai avuto, ma solo la percentuale
2-non dice quanto tu sei bravo, ma quanto sei stato fortunato a trovare donne con cui sei stato bene


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è meglio.
> se esiste davvero una distinzione direi che vioncono nettamente gli uomini che non chiaccherano , fidati.


No Minni, è che per me è un argomento come un altro. E' diverso. Non è che "vince" chi sta zitto o si vergogna. Più che altro qualcuno dovrebbe capire che non c'è nulla da vincere, in realtà.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma con quella formula
> 1-non si vede quante donne hai avuto, ma solo la percentuale
> 2-non dice quanto tu sei bravo, ma quanto sei stato fortunato a trovare donne con cui sei stato bene


scusate ma cosa vuol dire bravo.
per chi, per cosa?
ogni donna è diversa e il sesso è fatto di tante di quelle alchimie che di certo non riguardano tempi , la durata e quattro cavolate di cui si vantano gli sfigati.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Scusate, eh.

Si dice che ci sono più donne "brave" che uomini "bravi".

Cazzarola, io sono una studiosa, a sto punto mi incuriosisco.

Non si tratta di vantarsi, che c'entra? Non si tratta di dire se uno è più o meno bravo delle donne/uomini con cui è andato a letto.

Questo dato dice se le donne vivono meglio la propria sessualità. O peggio. 
O se si "impegnano" di più a far felice l'uomo, tanto per dirne una.

Se fossi una psicologa, sarei già partita a raccogliere il materiale.


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

Dal messaggio di Harley Q. è partita una discussione su le varie forme di tradimento e sulla gravità o meno di un tipo rispetto a un altro.

Ora, c'è questa parola, tradimento, che mi risuona nelle orecchie, è una parola di cui ho cercato il significato, l'ho usata su google e sono arrivata fino a qui.
Per me che sono sempre stata trasparente nei miei rapporti, con tutti, è una parola che non fa parte del mio vocabolario quotidiano; non faceva parte devo dire, visto che mi collego qui spesso, ora...

(Non fraintendete quel "faceva parte" come un mio modo velato di dire che in realtà sono intenzionata a tradire mio marito: ecco, vedi, che ti dicevo? :carneval

I primi giorni che mi appariva la pagina del forum, non so perché, ma nella testa cominciava a risuonare una canzone dei Quinto Rigo.

Ecco una divagazione musicale.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVWZHs8tBAA

Vi posto anche il testo.

[FONT=Tahoma, Arial, serif]Perso nel buio 
poi una fuga di luce 
esplode in cielo in mille stelle 

Notte cupa 
conducimi al giorno 
ai bagliori del mattino 
con un tiepido breve sorriso 

Le anime 
le ultime anime 
aleggiano fiocamente 
al giorno 
di festa 
trascorso 

tra gioie e dolori 
tra donne e uomini 
tra donne e donne 
tra di voi 
tra di me 

Le favole 
le prime favole 
quotidiane reminiscenze 
del giorno 
[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, Arial, serif] che resta 
nascosto 

da luci e da nubi 
tra usi e soprusi 
tra usi e costumi 
tra di noi 
tra di me 
tradimento 

Le anime 
le utlime anime 
aleggiano fiocamente 
al giorno 
di festa 
trascorso 

tra gioie e dolori 
tra donne e uomini 
tra donne e donne 
tra di voi 
tra di me 
tradimento

in atteggiamento segreto 
ma è festa è tutto 
consentito 
e diamo la colpa a un 
dito di vino 
di vino, Divino[/FONT]


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ma cosa vuol dire bravo.
> per chi, per cosa?
> ogni donna è diversa e il sesso è fatto di tante di quelle alchimie che di certo non riguardano tempi , la durata e quattro cavolate di cui si vantano gli sfigati.



Appunto, quel dato non dice nulla sulla presunta "bravura" di una persona.

Chi parla di tempi etc?
Ho chiesto la percentuale di donne con cui si è trovato bene, che lo hanno fatto sentire bene, mica quante sapevano toccarsi la nuca coi talloni.

Quel dato -in un campione statistico- mi dice se è più facile per una donna stare bene con un uomo piuttosto che il viceversa.

E poche altre domande mi permetterebbero di cominciare a districarmi sul "perchè".
Che con la tecnica con tutta probabilità avrebbe poco a che fare.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma con quella formula
> 1-non si vede quante donne hai avuto, ma solo la percentuale
> 2-non dice quanto tu sei bravo, ma quanto sei stato fortunato a trovare donne con cui sei stato bene


Il problema non è la formula. Il problema è che quando parlo di sesso viene fuori Minni, o sailcazzo, con tutto un teorema secondo il quale e patapim e patapam non se ne può parlare che sennò ti vanti/sei in cerca/uno sfigato. Non si può dire come fai, quanto lo fai, come va. No. Non si fa, tabù. Perchè vince (vince attenzione) l'omertà. Vince. Come se ci fosse la gara. Perchè poi, sotto sotto, stringi stringi, quando uno non è proprio a suo agio così la vede.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ma cosa vuol dire bravo.
> per chi, per cosa?
> ogni donna è diversa e il sesso è fatto di tante di quelle alchimie che di certo non riguardano tempi , la durata e quattro cavolate di cui si vantano gli sfigati.


Dicevo.


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se
> 
> N_g=numero di donne con cui hai fatto l'amore in modo piacevole
> N_tot=numero di donne totale con cui hai fatto l'amore
> ...


Oddio! Questo come si applica al mio caso? 

N_g = 1
N_tot = 1


Non sono un granché in matematica... :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Oddio! Questo come si applica al mio caso?
> 
> N_g = 1
> N_tot = 1
> ...



Uao, una percentuale del 100& di soddisfazione! :smile:

Mica tutte eh! :smile:


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uao, una percentuale del 100& di soddisfazione! :smile:
> 
> Mica tutte eh! :smile:


Vero!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uao, una percentuale del 100& di soddisfazione! :smile:
> 
> Mica tutte eh! :smile:



Dicevo "fortunata", non "brava", tanto per essere chiare 

E se qualcun'altro vuole applicare la formula, basta dare il risultato finale, che è la percentuale, così non si vede quanti uomini/donne ha avuto


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Caspita,

la sessualità femminile è da sempre una delle paure maschili.
Reprimere il piacere femminile è stata da sempre una delle armi della sottomissione maschile.

E tutt'ora, se c'è una violenza sessuale, la prima cosa che fanno è il processo alla vittima in base alla sua sessualità.

Uno studio su che direzione sta prendendo questo importantissimo aspetto mi sembra degno dell'interesse di tutte.

Non dico mica di farlo qui tra noi, ma non mi sembra neppure il caso di prendere la mia curiosità come una pruriginosa richiesta di curriculum.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Caspita,
> 
> la sessualità femminile è da sempre una delle paure maschili.
> Reprimere il piacere femminile è stata da sempre una delle armi della sottomissione maschile.
> ...


figuriamoci , ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> figuriamoci , ci mancherebbe altro.



Per esempio,

c'è una correlazione tra la soddisfazione femminile e il numero di esperienze?

Immagina avere 1000 dati, in cui conosci la percentuale ma anche il numero totale di esperienze, e fai un grafico con in asse x questo numero totale, e in asse y la percentuale.

Le donne che hanno avuto più esperienze si ritengono in media più o meno soddisfatte?

Tu mi potresti dire, ha importanza?

Ma magari sì.
Metti che ci sia un limite nella distribuzione per cui, magari, la curva cresce fino a un certo punto e poi descresce... indicando che oltre un certo punto la "promiscuità" non porta più soddisfazione.

o metti che non ci sia nessuna correlazione, e che la percentuale sia più o meno simile per tutte, mediamente, così che sembra che ci sia davvero una percentuale fissa di uomini in grado di dare piacere...

Cavolo, peccato che io non sia una psicologa... verrebbe proprio un bell'articolo...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

E dividere i dati per donne sposate, e separate? Un prima e un dopo?
A seconda dell'età?

Le donne sanno scegliersi partner decenti in giovane età?
In età matura?
Dopo una brutta esperienza?

O le cose peggiorano?

Dal momento che per me un partner in grado di farmi stare bene a letto con lui è -in genere- anche un partner attento a me e generoso, vedi che l'importanza c'è?

Ok scusate sono partita...

basta col paper sulla sessualità, torniamo alle cose che faccio davvero...


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Beh io ad esempio sono stata a letto con tanti uomini, anche se concentrati in alcuni periodi della mia vita. Dai 16 ai 18 anni sono stati tanti, eppure non provavo quasi niente, non avevo nemmeno mai avuto un orgasmo. Poi ho cominciato ad avere fidanzati fissi per cui il numero è diminuito e la qualità migliorata in generale. Poi ho avuto un altro periodo promiscuo dopo la separazione. Poi c'è stato il secondo matrimonio, l'astinenza subita, sono cominciati i tradimenti, anche se sono stata anche più di un anno senza trombare affatto. Comunque se devo essere sincera di tutti questi uomini ce me sono solo due con cui posso dire di essermi trovata veramente bene e veramente a mio agio e soddisfatta. Uno non era particolarmente dotato, per cui direi che le dimensioni hanno il loro perché ma non necessariamente. Più che altro è la sintonia, la chimica, la fusione dei corpi... Cazzo ne so... Non è certo questione di tecnica... È qualcosa che o c'è o non c'è... E per me non è così comune. Il mio ex marito ad esempio era un vero animale a letto ma a me non piaceva moltissimo. Poi c'era l'americano che ce l'aveva enorme, ma anche li, boh, si, non posso dire che non mi piacesse ma non era proprio il massimo...

Nausicaa se scrivi il paper dimmelo che voglio contribuire


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Ah, comunque: io ho tradito dopo essere stata a mia volta tradita. Molti anni dopo. Nessuna ripicca, assolutamente. Però ho tradito. Sempre tradimento è, dai. Non si può dire che non sia tradimento. Se ti lasci non è tradimento. Ma se rimani e scopi con altri certo che è tradimento


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Ah, comunque: io ho tradito dopo essere stata a mia volta tradita. Molti anni dopo. Nessuna ripicca, assolutamente. Però ho tradito. Sempre tradimento è, dai. Non si può dire che non sia tradimento. Se ti lasci non è tradimento. Ma se rimani e scopi con altri certo che è tradimento


Sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Beh io ad esempio sono stata a letto con tanti uomini, anche se concentrati in alcuni periodi della mia vita. Dai 16 ai 18 anni sono stati tanti, eppure non provavo quasi niente, non avevo nemmeno mai avuto un orgasmo. Poi ho cominciato ad avere fidanzati fissi per cui il numero è diminuito e la qualità migliorata in generale. Poi ho avuto un altro periodo promiscuo dopo la separazione. Poi c'è stato il secondo matrimonio, l'astinenza subita, sono cominciati i tradimenti, anche se sono stata anche più di un anno senza trombare affatto. Comunque se devo essere sincera di tutti questi uomini ce me sono solo due con cui posso dire di essermi trovata veramente bene e veramente a mio agio e soddisfatta. Uno non era particolarmente dotato, per cui direi che le dimensioni hanno il loro perché ma non necessariamente. Più che altro è la sintonia, la chimica, la fusione dei corpi... Cazzo ne so... Non è certo questione di tecnica... È qualcosa che o c'è o non c'è... E per me non è così comune. Il mio ex marito ad esempio era un vero animale a letto ma a me non piaceva moltissimo. Poi c'era l'americano che ce l'aveva enorme, ma anche li, boh, si, non posso dire che non mi piacesse ma non era proprio il massimo...
> 
> Nausicaa se scrivi il paper dimmelo che voglio contribuire


Ecco vedi come è interessante?

Purtroppo se mai articolo sarà scritto (e in realtà immagino che qualcuno ci avrà pure già pensato) non sarà scritto qui, nè da me.

per raccogliere i dati servirebbe un campione statistico, e anche se qua non siamo in pochi, non siamo abbastanza, e già il fatto di essere in un forum tematico ci rende non idonei.


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm, le probabilità sono 1 a 5 circa, secondo me. (1 che sia bravo, 5 che non lo sia).
> 
> Sorry.


E mi sa che hai ragione. Ho fatto il calcolo: 28%. Non ne faccio ovviamente una questione di bontà delle prestazioni _tout court_, ma di soddisfazione personale. 




Nausicaa ha detto:


> Caspita,
> 
> la sessualità femminile è da sempre una delle paure maschili.
> Reprimere il piacere femminile è stata da sempre una delle armi della sottomissione maschile.
> ...



E verde


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E mi sa che hai ragione. Ho fatto il calcolo: 28%. Non ne faccio ovviamente una questione di bontà delle prestazioni _tout court_, ma di soddisfazione personale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, grazie di aver risposto!

Ora mi è venuta proprio la curiosità, ho aperto un 3d apposta in "amore e sesso."


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Brune', maneggi concetti sottili ed evanescenti come raggi laser con la grazia e la padronanza di un microchirurgo vascolare ultrascafato.
> So che non suona benissimo, come complimento D), ma lo è.
> Hai mai pensato di scrivere?


 grazie ma mi considero priva di grazia ma soprattutto fantasia. Però qui materiale ce n'è :carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sarebbe un tradimento per vendetta, altrimenti lo avrei già fatto!


bhe, non per vendetta, ma pur sempre un tradimento. a meno che non siano cambiate le basi del rapporto che hai con tuo marito. sono d'accordo con joey e killbill.



devastata ha detto:


> Solo che io [...]


certo che dopo la tua esperienza e tutti i tuoi post, mi fa strano che tu abbia la non so quanta vaga idea di
agire "alle spalle" di qualcuno. mi riferisco solo alla moglie del "tipo sensibile". sensibilissimo, visto che ci tiene a non turbare la propria quiete domestica. cioè, non vuole fare del male a lei, con cui va d'accordo, e ha anche messo le cose in chiaro con te, per non avere problemi. un bel mix di onestà e paraculismo. poi, che sbatti provare a recuperare dopo un tradimento scoperto.



devastata ha detto:


> [...]gli scrupoli me li faccio per la moglie[...]


eh, meno male. forse è la prima volta che leggo queste parole qui dentro.

comunque, le mie sono riflessioni (magari scritte male), non critiche. 
buone vacanze!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, va bene, ma tu lo stai tradendo tale et quale. Non cambia nulla. Per quello scrivo che "tradimento atipico" è una fesseria. Le motivazioni di un tradimento posso essere le più svariate, solo che nella bacatissima testa di chi quel termine lo ha coniato, siccome non capisce un cazzo, funziona che si tradisce solo per maialità, ovvero istinto sessuale. Il tradimento per vendetta è comunque tradimento. Se non sei d'accordo non posso farci nulla, considerato lo stato in cui ti trovi lo capisco ma sbagli comunque. Vabbè.


Mi sa che non ci stai capendo una minchia stavolta.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Grazie! Sia per quello che hai condiviso, sia per l'imbocca al lupo! :smile:


Figurati


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci stai capendo una minchia stavolta.


Non ho voglia Brunilde. Ho mal di testa. E' stata una giornata lunga. Poi. Domani, un'altra volta. Poi. Tanto non scappo. Non ancora, perlomeno.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè scrivi che hai tradito?
> 
> Non si può tradire chi ci ha tradito, ha già fatto tutto da solo.


La solita confusione tra tradimento e semplice sesso extraconiugale no?
E in definitiva è la gogna lothariana...
Lui sa che se lei lo becca....
I bagnini di Riccione fanno sagra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E non sarebbe vil tradimento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sostengo che sia un tipo "Don't ask, don't tell": se proprio lo devi fare, non farlo trasparire e non togliere nulla a me, al nostro rapporto e alla nostra famiglia.


Grande...
E' quello che le ho sempre detto...
Se lo devi fare...
Falla da furba...
Che qua mica con sta roba della coppia si può sempre condividere tutto no?


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Ah, comunque: io ho tradito dopo essere stata a mia volta tradita. Molti anni dopo. Nessuna ripicca, assolutamente. Però ho tradito. Sempre tradimento è, dai. Non si può dire che non sia tradimento. Se ti lasci non è tradimento. Ma se rimani e scopi con altri certo che è tradimento


Certo che è tradimento, hai ragione. Infatti io mi sono sempre definita una traditrice e ho sempre detto di aver tradito, eccome. Anzi, mi porto ancora dentro i sensi di colpa.

L'atipicità stava (ma _SOLO NEL MIO CASO)_ nel fatto che dopo il tradimento di lui si è aperta una crisi, ed entrambi ci siamo detti che il nostro rapporto sarebbe stato messo all'interno di una bella parentesi. E ci riservavamo la possibilità di decidere addirittura se separarci o no, anche se nessuno di noi due pensava che alla fine sarebbe successo.
Un periodo 'sperimentale', ecco, in cui la fedeltà sarebbe stata 'sospesa'.

Solo questo, per chiarezza.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> bhe, non per vendetta, ma pur sempre un tradimento. *a meno che non siano cambiate le basi del rapporto che hai con tuo marito*. sono d'accordo con joey e killbill.


Esatto :up:


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oh, grazie di aver risposto!
> 
> Ora mi è venuta proprio la curiosità, ho aperto un 3d apposta in "amore e sesso."



Figurati!  E' interessante!
Tra l'altro, penso che i risultati potrebbero anche servire a Lola per rendersi conto di quanto le aspettative possano essere distanti dalla cruda realtà


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo che è tradimento, hai ragione. Infatti io mi sono sempre definita una traditrice e ho sempre detto di aver tradito, eccome. Anzi, mi porto ancora dentro i sensi di colpa.
> 
> L'atipicità stava (ma _SOLO NEL MIO CASO)_ nel fatto che dopo il tradimento di lui si è aperta una crisi, ed entrambi ci siamo detti che il nostro rapporto sarebbe stato messo all'interno di una bella parentesi. E ci riservavamo la possibilità di decidere addirittura se separarci o no, anche se nessuno di noi due pensava che alla fine sarebbe successo.
> Un periodo 'sperimentale', ecco, in cui la fedeltà sarebbe stata 'sospesa'.
> ...


Ma non hai mai capito che l'espressione " mi considero una traditrice atipica" fa ridere perchè un non senso...
Come dire...Sai Sole...io mi considero un Watusso atipico...
E gli altri si mettono a ridere e dicono...no conte tu sei un vero pigmeo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Allora tradimento sta per farla de nascosto no?
Mentendo per proteggersi 
Omettendo la verità

Tu dicesti che comunicasti a tuo marito la decisione di fare quello che preferivi del tuo corpo e che era slegato l'impegno di fedeltà...

Ma se io fossi stato al posto di tuo marito, dopo essere sgamato, mi sarei aspettato ogni tipo di scenario no?

Cosa vuoi come dire...che mia moglie mi dicesse...
Sono una acquirente atipica...ho deciso di fare quello che voglio della carta di credito di mio marito...

Come dire...
Sono un ladro atipico...rubo ai ricchi per dare ai poveri...

Secondo me è meglio dire che hai provato a fare certe cose, poi ti sei scoperta che quella vita non faceva per te, perchè tu manifestavi nelle tue azioni e nei tuoi comportamenti solo un bisogno sconfinato di essere amata e considerata, magari per riabilitarti agli occhi di te stessa, dopo la tremenda delusione. No?

Ovvio che se cerchi amore e in cambio hai sesso non funziona...

Ma anch'io sono un traditore atipico...il ciccio non mi tira...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vorrei tanto tradire...
Ma non ci riesco...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma cosa vai cianciando che quando alla fine l'hai lasciato (e lui non voleva) prima di farlo glieli hai confessati - CONFESSATI - tutti quanti. Manco per liberarti la coscienza, giusto per farlo "contento". Quale fedeltà sospesa. E sta roba che dico la scrivesti proprio tu di tuo pugno. Porca puttana, zero proprio eh. Non ci riusciamo ad essere un filo, un filo mica tanto, sinceri. Sempre che la versione cambia come tira il vento. Dio buono, appresso a tradimento atipico comunque mi tocca ficcarci pure il concetto di fedeltà sospesa in quel merdaio di scemenze che usi per rifarti una verginità. Poi cosa minchia ti frega, dico io, di fare la parte della Santa Madonna Riverginata. Ma un minimo di sicurezza che non abbisogni del consenso altrui che passa per forza nel farti camaleonte, non ce l'hai? No. Non rispondere che a) non mi va davvero e b) rischi che ti fai male. Leggi, digrigna i denti e passa avanti come fai di solito.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa vai cianciando che quando alla fine l'hai lasciato (e lui non voleva) prima di farlo glieli hai confessati - CONFESSATI - tutti quanti. Manco per liberarti la coscienza, giusto per farlo "contento". Quale fedeltà sospesa. E sta roba che dico la scrivesti proprio tu di tuo pugno. Porca puttana, zero proprio eh. Non ci riusciamo ad essere un filo, un filo mica tanto, sinceri. Sempre che la versione cambia come tira il vento. Dio buono, appresso a tradimento atipico comunque mi tocca ficcarci pure il concetto di fedeltà sospesa in quel merdaio di scemenze che usi per rifarti una verginità. Poi cosa minchia ti frega, dico io, di fare la parte della Santa Madonna Riverginata. Ma un minimo di sicurezza che non abbisogni del consenso altrui che passa per forza nel farti camaleonte, non ce l'hai? No. Non rispondere che a) non mi va davvero e b) rischi che ti fai male. Leggi, digrigna i denti e passa avanti come fai di solito.


ma di come lei voglia rifarsi la verginità, a te che ti frega?
possibile che non gli passi nemmeno un capello?
non è che invece sei di parte e non aspetti altro che l'occasione per denigrare?
magari un tempo, nella "cricca" c'hai perso qualcosa che ancora ti rode...


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo che è tradimento, hai ragione. Infatti io mi sono sempre definita una traditrice e ho sempre detto di aver tradito, eccome. Anzi, mi porto ancora dentro i sensi di colpa.
> 
> L'atipicità stava (ma _SOLO NEL MIO CASO)_ nel fatto che dopo il tradimento di lui si è aperta una crisi, ed entrambi ci siamo detti che il nostro rapporto sarebbe stato messo all'interno di una bella parentesi. E ci riservavamo la possibilità di decidere addirittura se separarci o no, anche se nessuno di noi due pensava che alla fine sarebbe successo.
> Un periodo 'sperimentale', ecco, in cui la fedeltà sarebbe stata 'sospesa'.
> ...



Ma io stavo parlando di devastata. È lei che ha scritto che non sarebbe tradimento. Cosa c'entra il tradimento atipico? Ho perso dei pezzi come al solito


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

Non portate il casino anche su questo thread. Mi pare una richiesta lecita.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa vai cianciando che quando alla fine l'hai lasciato (e lui non voleva) prima di farlo glieli hai confessati - CONFESSATI - tutti quanti. Manco per liberarti la coscienza, giusto per farlo "contento". Quale fedeltà sospesa. E sta roba che dico la scrivesti proprio tu di tuo pugno. Porca puttana, zero proprio eh. Non ci riusciamo ad essere un filo, un filo mica tanto, sinceri. Sempre che la versione cambia come tira il vento. Dio buono, appresso a tradimento atipico comunque mi tocca ficcarci pure il concetto di fedeltà sospesa in quel merdaio di scemenze che usi per rifarti una verginità. Poi cosa minchia ti frega, dico io, di fare la parte della Santa Madonna Riverginata. Ma un minimo di sicurezza che non abbisogni del consenso altrui che passa per forza nel farti camaleonte, non ce l'hai? No. Non rispondere che a) non mi va davvero e b) rischi che ti fai male. Leggi, digrigna i denti e passa avanti come fai di solito.


Ma per amore del vero non puoi confondere le cose diacroniche con le sincroniche.
Lei è passata attraverso varie fasi.

Vedi joey è sempre dura parlare di sincerità e verità su cose che si possono dimostrare no?
Esempio Sole è stata a casa mia.
Ha visto dove abito
Ha visto la mia casa.

Posso mostrare queste cose
Ho foto e alla sera ci hanno raggiunto altre persone.

Ma su quello che lei ha effettivamente vissuto con suo marito non possiamo dire nulla.


Joey lo capisci o no che non si può essere veritieri con cose riferite?
Leggiti Prieto di Oggetto Materiale e Oggetto Storico.

Magari tu sei sincero nel riportarle così come ti sono state consegnate, ma non hai alcuna prova che esse siano vere.

Infatti IO per principio NON credo MAI a cose riferite su terze persone.

Poi cosa capita infatti?
Che bisogna chiarire spiegare e qui e là e su e giù.

Ma si fa presto a far guai eh?
Prestissimo....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma di come lei voglia rifarsi la verginità, a te che ti frega?
> possibile che non gli passi nemmeno un capello?
> non è che invece sei di parte e non aspetti altro che l'occasione per denigrare?
> magari un tempo, nella "cricca" c'hai perso qualcosa che ancora ti rode...


Ma io con la cricca che c'entro? Oh, amico mio, non ti sbagliare: a me non è che rode perchè c'ho perso qualcosa. A me fanno rodere, e non poco, le due, tre, quattro versioni a convenienza. La falsità. La cattiveria, quella vera. L'ipocrisia. Questo mi rode. Hai voglia.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma di come lei voglia rifarsi la verginità, a te che ti frega?
> possibile che non gli passi nemmeno un capello?
> non è che invece sei di parte *e non aspetti altro che l'occasione per denigrare?*
> magari un tempo, nella "cricca" c'hai perso qualcosa che ancora ti rode...


questo è evidente.perché non lo capisco.
cosa c'è di particolarmente irritante in sole?
l'incoerenza? ma vi pare l'unica?
boh


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non portate il casino anche su questo thread. Mi pare una richiesta lecita.


è perchè?
non ti piace l'idea di far parte del ...paesotto di provincia?
Vedi come si permettono di "cafonare" un post, 
solo perchè conoscono il privato di una persona?
altrimenti quello di Jb non avrebbe senso, è chiaro che la conosce.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per amore del vero non puoi confondere le cose diacroniche con le sincroniche.
> Lei è passata attraverso varie fasi.
> 
> Vedi joey è sempre dura parlare di sincerità e verità su cose che si possono dimostrare no?
> ...


Mio buon Conte quello che ho vergato più su, e l'ho anche specificato apposta, lo scrisse lei. Non è che me l'ha riportato qualcuno.


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, se sono stata tradita, non ho nessuno, dico nessuno, da tradire/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Io ho risposto a questo


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> è perchè?
> non ti piace l'idea di far parte del ...paesotto di provincia?
> Vedi come si permettono di "cafonare" un post,
> solo perchè conoscono il privato di una persona?
> altrimenti quello di Jb non avrebbe senso, è chiaro che la conosce.


Spider, mortaccia tua che cianci e cianci ala cazzo di cane. Sta roba l'ha SCRITTA LEI SVARIATO TEMPO FA SU QUESTO FORUM IN UN THREAD VISIBILE A TUTTI E RISPONDEVA A ME. Ecco perchè l'ho riportata, perchè c'ero ed ho letto un'altra cosa rispetto a quello che hascritto adesso. Non è difficile.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spider, mortaccia tua che cianci e cianci ala cazzo di cane. Sta roba l'ha SCRITTA LEI SVARIATO TEMPO FA SU QUESTO FORUM IN UN THREAD VISIBILE A TUTTI E RISPONDEVA A ME. Ecco perchè l'ho riportata, perchè c'ero ed ho letto un'altra cosa rispetto a quello che hascritto adesso. Non è difficile.


Ah ecco io non me lo ricordavo...
Cioè io non so come fate a ricordarvi di quello che leggete qua dentro...
Si ma dei...lassa perdere...che te frega?
Mica la devi subire tu no?


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spider, mortaccia tua che cianci e cianci ala cazzo di cane. Sta roba l'ha SCRITTA LEI SVARIATO TEMPO FA SU QUESTO FORUM IN UN THREAD VISIBILE A TUTTI E RISPONDEVA A ME. Ecco perchè l'ho riportata, perchè c'ero ed ho letto un'altra cosa rispetto a quello che hascritto adesso. Non è difficile.


posta il tread.
e non ti permettere più di nominare i miei morti.


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> è perchè?
> *non ti piace l'idea di far parte del ...paesotto di provincia*?
> Vedi come si permettono di "cafonare" un post,
> solo perchè conoscono il privato di una persona?
> altrimenti quello di Jb non avrebbe senso, è chiaro che la conosce.


Non ci crederai, non mi attira per niente. In ogni caso non è necessario discuterne ovunque si può proseguire dove si era iniziato. Solo questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è evidente.perché non lo capisco.
> cosa c'è di particolarmente irritante in sole?
> l'incoerenza? ma vi pare l'unica?
> boh


Porca PUTTANA se non è uno dei casi più grosso di paracula fenomena che esista. Ma che cazzo dici, Minni. Tutte la volte cha spacchi il cazzo a chiunque per delle reali fesserie e per le scempiaggini MACROSCOPICHE della signora qua sono giorni che ti vedo fare l'avvocato delle cause perse a cazzo di cane. Che devi capire? Te ne rivai a fare in culo o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> posta il tread.
> e non ti permettere più di nominare i miei morti.


Ma è roba di un anno fa che scrisse con un altro nick. Non faccio dossieraggio, non saprei trovarlo. E non rompere il cazzo coi tuoi morti, scemo. Che per mortacci tua non s'offende più manco tuo nonno in carriola. Se te fidi bene, sennò vatteneffanculopuretu.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca PUTTANA se non è uno dei casi più grosso di paracula fenomena che esista. Ma che cazzo dici, Minni. Tutte la volte cha spacchi il cazzo a chiunque per delle reali fesserie e per le scempiaggini MACROSCOPICHE della signora qua sono giorni che ti vedo fare l'avvocato delle cause perse a cazzo di cane. Che devi capire? Te ne rivai a fare in culo o no?


Dai Joey...ho capito il giochino...dei
Tu insulti Sole...
Per far apparire il suo can da guardia a difenderla no?

Vero?

Ma no dei loro sono genovesi...tra can non se se magna no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è roba di un anno fa che scrisse con un altro nick. Non faccio dossieraggio, non saprei trovarlo. E non rompere il cazzo coi tuoi morti, scemo. Che per mortacci tua non s'offende più manco tuo nonno in carriola. Se te fidi bene, sennò vatteneffanculopuretu.


A ciosa dicono

I ciosoti...dicono...canitomorti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Come intercalare...

Ma sentire un romano che se la prende per mortacci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Come dissi al Tuba che mi disse Conte sta sereno...
Tuba che t'importa de morì
basta la salute no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca PUTTANA se non è uno dei casi più grosso di paracula fenomena che esista. Ma che cazzo dici, Minni. Tutte la volte cha spacchi il cazzo a chiunque per delle reali fesserie e per le scempiaggini MACROSCOPICHE della signora qua sono giorni che ti vedo fare l'avvocato delle cause perse a cazzo di cane. Che devi capire? Te ne rivai a fare in culo o no?


non vorrei intervenisse un coccolone, c'è un medico in sala?


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca PUTTANA se non è uno dei casi più grosso di paracula fenomena che esista. Ma che cazzo dici, Minni. Tutte la volte cha spacchi il cazzo a chiunque per delle reali fesserie e per le scempiaggini MACROSCOPICHE della signora qua sono giorni che ti vedo fare l'avvocato delle cause perse a cazzo di cane. Che devi capire? Te ne rivai a fare in culo o no?


forse ama i deboli...o i presunti tali.
gli esiliati.
resta il fatto che, a parte gli insulti, non dici niente.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Joey...ho capito il giochino...dei
> Tu insulti Sole...
> Per far apparire il suo can da guardia a difenderla no?
> 
> ...


No. No no. Io non voglio proprio far apparire nessuno. Senti Conte: bit, byte, siamo d'accordo. Sicuramente. Chiuso qua, dormi come un sasso. Ma che te frega di leggere stronzate, bè no. Lì no. Non siamo d'accordo, no. Non sono così. Poi tu fai come ti pare. Io no.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

*JB...*

ti faccio una domanda diretta.
CONOSCI SOLE PERSONALMENTE?
o l'hai conosciuta?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *non vorrei intervenisse un coccolone*, c'è un medico in sala?









Toh, giocaci.


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma scusate ma che c'entrava Sole? È stata devastata a scrivere che se tradisci uno che ti ha tradita non è tradimento


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ti faccio una domanda diretta.
> CONOSCI SOLE PERSONALMENTE?
> o l'hai conosciuta?


Ma secondo te.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Ma scusate ma che c'entrava Sole? È stata devastata a scrivere che se tradisci uno che ti ha tradita non è tradimento


appunto...


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma secondo te.


dimmelo tu.
anzi scrivilo.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Ma scusate ma che c'entrava Sole? È stata devastata a scrivere che se tradisci uno che ti ha tradita non è tradimento


Quinty è un'altra cagata partorita dalla tua amica ritrovata qualche pagina indietro. A proposito del tradimento atipico. Periodo di sospensione della forza di gravità della fedeltà, cose così. Ti consiglio ovviamente di soprassedere in toto.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> appunto...


Spider, se non capisci o non leggi ti prego di non scrivere. O prima di scrivere leggi e pensaci un attimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dimmelo tu.
> anzi scrivilo.


No.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quinty è un'altra cagata partorita dalla tua amica ritrovata qualche pagina indietro. A proposito del tradimento atipico. Periodo di sospensione della forza di gravità della fedeltà, cose così. Ti consiglio ovviamente di soprassedere in toto.


...come dire Quinty, fatti i cazzi tuoi, spegni il computer e vattene a dormire...
perchè non c'entri un cazzo o perchè...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quinty è un'altra cagata partorita dalla tua amica ritrovata qualche pagina indietro. A proposito del tradimento atipico. Periodo di sospensione della forza di gravità della fedeltà, cose così. Ti consiglio ovviamente di soprassedere in toto.


NO
Lei fu categorica scrisse che lei si considera una traditrice atipica...
Ecchecazzo...
E io mi misi a ridere
e lei se la prese tantissimo...

Dio che permalosa....ciò....

E mi bastonò virtualmente dicendo che mettevo alla berlina i suoi post...

ma da quando sono tornato al mare ho trovato la luna...


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


bugia.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO
> Lei fu categorica scrisse che lei si considera una traditrice atipica...
> Ecchecazzo...
> E io mi misi a ridere
> ...


Conte poche pagine fa ha scritto che lei si considera atipica perchè ci sarebbe stato tra lei ed il marito un patto d'acciao di fedeltà sospesa (che è già una cagata fotonica, se me lo consenti). Vai qualche pagina indietro che non mi va di ritrovare il post. La realtà è che lei un anno fa scrisse un'altra cosa, e cioè che LEI non si considerava più tenuta ad essere fedele e che la sera usciva e faceva il cazzo che voleva lei senza giustificarsi e dire al marito dove andasse e cosa facesse. Quando poi lo ha lasciato gli ha vomitato addosso i vari tradimenti tanto per farlo felice ancora di più. Capito?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> bugia.


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sei scemo?


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Io di ste robe di tradimenti atipici non so un cazzo o non mi ricordo comunque mi riferivo a devastata


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sei scemo?


tutto scemo...ma c'è chi mi supera.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Io di ste robe di tradimenti atipici non so un cazzo o non mi ricordo comunque mi riferivo a devastata


Bene sì. Tranquilla. Non c'entri nulla, nessuno ti sta dicendo niente.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tutto scemo...ma c'è chi mi supera.


Ma chi la conosce Sole di persona? Ma che dici? Io?! Dove l'hai trovata sta notizia, sotto un cavolo?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte poche pagine fa ha scritto che lei si considera atipica perchè ci sarebbe stato tra lei ed il marito un patto d'acciao di fedeltà sospesa (che è già una cagata fotonica, se me lo consenti). Vai qualche pagina indietro che non mi va di ritrovare il post. La realtà è che lei un anno fa scrisse un'altra cosa, e cioè che LEI non si considerava più tenuta ad essere fedele e che la sera usciva e faceva il cazzo che voleva lei senza giustificarsi e dire al marito dove andasse e cosa facesse. Quando poi lo ha lasciato gli ha vomitato addosso i vari tradimenti tanto per farlo felice ancora di più. Capito?



Ma tu c'eri quando lei ha vomitato ste cose?
Non mi pare che lei odi suo marito no?

Mah...


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte poche pagine fa ha scritto che lei si considera atipica perchè ci sarebbe stato tra le ed il marito un patto d'acciao di fedeltà sospesa. Vai qualche pagina indietro che non mi va di ritrovare il post. La realtà è che lei un anno fa scrisse un'altra cosa, e cioè che LEI non si considerava più tenuta ad essere fedele e che la sera usciva e faceva il cazzo che voleva lei senza giustificarsi e dire al marito dove andasse e cosa facesse. Quando poi lo ha lasciato gli ha vomitato addosso i vari tradimenti tanto per farlo felice ancora di più. Capito?


sai quante incongruenze ho riscontrato in altri ma non ti ho mai letto così attento e accorato?
ti chiedo perché così incallito con sole e distratto con altri?
perché ti è antipatica  e altre son più accattivanti?
ok, ci sta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> è perchè?
> non ti piace l'idea di far parte del ...paesotto di provincia?
> Vedi come si permettono di "cafonare" un post,
> solo perchè conoscono il privato di una persona?
> altrimenti quello di Jb non avrebbe senso, è chiaro che la conosce.


Ma hai letto quello che chi ho scritto di là? Leggi


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi la conosce Sole di persona? Ma che dici? Io?! Dove l'hai trovata sta notizia, sotto un cavolo?


dai, non dirmi che non facevi parte della "cricca"...
quale era il tuo originario nick?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dai, non dirmi che non facevi parte della "cricca"...
> qual'è era il tuo originario nick?


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH

MORTACCI TUA. Svegliati. Che voglio credere che ti abbiano mandato un pm e tu abbia capito male. Che se è tutta farina del tuo sacco posso solo pensare che usi la tastiera coi tastoni per i diversabili.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma hai letto quello che chi ho scritto di là? Leggi


volentieri.
dammi un riferimento...mi perdo qui dentro.


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dai, non dirmi che non facevi parte della "cricca"...
> quale era il tuo originario nick?



Guarda Spider che ti sbagli stavolta. Credimi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dai, non dirmi che non facevi parte della "cricca"...
> quale era il tuo originario nick?


:sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai quante incongruenze ho riscontrato in altri ma non ti ho mai letto così attento e accorato?
> ti chiedo perché così incallito con sole e distratto con altri?
> perché ti è antipatica  e altre son più accattivanti?
> ok, ci sta


Tu devi fare pace col cervello. Prima dici che faccio il bullo, poi il gradasso. Non sono distratto, lo sai. Io sono così con tutti. Dimmi che non è vero. Su.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu c'eri quando lei ha vomitato ste cose?
> Non mi pare che lei odi suo marito no?
> 
> Mah...


Cazzo se c'ero, l'ho pure scritto. Me le disse in un thread. Ovviamente la cosa del confessare i tradimenti al marito lei la mise come lo svuotarsi e mondarsi la coscienza. Ma tu, conoscendola un attimo, immagina come lo ha fatto felice il marito, con la scusa di ripulirsi le aluccie sporche.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
> ...


brutto figlio di una puttana in calore, partorito dentro al cesso.
istruzione da seconda media.
profeta di merda.
probabilmente un riciclatoun surrogato virtuale... come la vita reale.
è il tempo che passi qua dentro che determinana quello che sei e fai nella vita.
ufficio, computer e già stai li alle 8 di mattina.
questa è la tua vita .

comunque resta che a parte le amare risate che ti fai non sai rispondere.
quale era il tuo originario nick?
stronzo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu devi fare pace col cervello. Prima dici che faccio il bullo, poi il gradasso. Non sono distratto, lo sai. Io sono così con tutti. Dimmi che non è vero. Su.


non è vero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> volentieri.
> dammi un riferimento...mi perdo qui dentro.


Ti ho scritto di leggere joey perché è l'unico ad aver capito tutto di quel gran fenomeno che è sole/harleyq senza conoscerla e solo leggendo il forum.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> brutto figlio di una puttana in calore, partorito dentro al cesso.
> istruzione da seconda media.
> profeta di merda.
> probabilmente un riciclatoun surrogato virtuale... come la vita reale.
> ...


Ancora? Io non ho un altro nick. non sono di Milano. Non ho partecipato a cene, aperitivi o quant'altro. Non faccio aprte di gruppi su facebook. Niente, zero. Non c'entro un cazzo. La mia sventura è stata essere uno col pelo sullo stomaco che non stava troppo simpatico a Sole perchè sono bullo dentro (chiedi a Minni) e contemporaneamente fare amicizia con Chiara Matraini. Mi hai capito? Ci credi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

E adesso spostiamoci dal 3D di Lola


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è vero.


Mmm? No? Adesso sono buono? Prima ero cattivo e bullo da discount ed adesso no?


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti ho scritto di leggere joey perché è l'unico ad aver capito tutto di quel gran fenomeno che è sole/harleyq senza conoscerla e solo leggendo il forum.


senti Chiara...
ci facciamo una birretta?
Jb conosce Sole è chiaro... per motivi suoi, la denigra a spada tratta.
ma anche tu conosci JB personalmente, lo voreesti negare?


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Bisogna riconoscere a Sole l'indubbio talento di suscitare reazioni termonucleari negli embolisti


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> senti Chiara...
> ci facciamo una birretta?
> Jb conosce Sole è chiaro... per motivi suoi, la denigra a spada tratta.
> ma anche tu conosci JB personalmente, lo voreesti negare?


Madonna. Oltretutto non è che la denigro. Che devo denigrare? Non è che ne PARLO MALE. O alle spalle. Se dico che una scrive un cazzo per un altro non è parlarne male o denigrarla. E' vero. Sei scemo? Senti. Lascia perdere i pm che ti scambi. Te lo dico col cuore. Ragiona.


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ti ho detto che ti sbagli. Credimi. Davvero. Io facevo parte del gruppo di fb. Joey non ne ha mai fatto parte. Non conosce Sole


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Bisogna riconoscere a Sole l'indubbio talento di suscitare reazioni termonucleari negli embolisti


Ste reazioni dovrebbe suscitarle a prescindere. Non è embolisti sì o no. E' che uno come cazzo fa a prendere per buoni concetti, post, scritti usciti dalla testa di una che dice una cosa, ne fa un'altra e ne pensa un'altra ancora? Non so. Poi sì, sviolinate piroettanti su amore e tradimenti che sono tanto brutti che paiono uscite direttamente dalla penna di Danielle Steele meritevoli di verdi e virtuali pacche sulle spalle fanno il miracolo. Ci credo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *brutto* *figlio di una puttana in calore, partorito dentro al cesso.
> istruzione da seconda media.
> profeta di merda.
> probabilmente un riciclatoun surrogato virtuale..*. come la vita reale.
> ...


Probabilmente il nick era "Scilipoti"


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna. Oltretutto non è che la denigro. Che devo denigrare? Non è che ne PARLO MALE. O alle spalle. Se dico che una scrive un cazzo per un altro non è parlarne male o denigrarla. E' vero. Sei scemo? Senti. Lascia perdere i pm che ti scambi. Te lo dico col cuore. Ragiona.


seti stronzetto, primadonna.
io non scambio mp con nessuno, scelta mia non rispondo anche se forse dovrei e forse qualcuno molto vicino ate potrebbe anche confermarlo, sono restio e riottoso al privato. e non devo dirlo a te ... che invece di chiacchere e
pettegolezzi fai il pieno.
sei una merda.
devi elavarti.
tu non parli con il cuore parli con il culo.
ragiona.


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ste reazioni dovrebbe suscitarle a prescindere. Non è embolisti sì o no. E' che uno come cazzo fa a prendere per buoni concetti, post, scritti usciti dalla testa di una che dice una cosa, ne fa un'altra e ne pensa un'altra ancora? Non so. Poi sì, sviolinate piroettanti su amore e tradimenti che sono tanto brutti che paiono uscite direttamente dalla penna di Danielle Steele meritevoli di verdi e virtuali pacche sulle spalle fanno il miracolo. Ci credo.


Sì, ci hai già chiarito in più occasioni come la pensi.
Non siamo scemi, abbiamo capito.
Ma tanto nessuno le cambia la testa, come non la cambia nessuno a te.
Dobbiamo andare avanti ancora per molto?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> seti stronzetto, primadonna.
> *io non scambio mp con nessuno,* scelta mia non rispondo anche se forse dovrei e forse qualcuno molto vicino ate potrebbe anche confermarlo, sono restio e riottoso al privato. e non devo dirlo a te ... che invece di chiacchere e
> pettegolezzi fai il pieno.
> sei una merda.
> ...


Già.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Probabilmente il nick era "Scilipoti"


Cuffaro ..gli si addice di più.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già.


già. ma scoreggia di meno.
puzzi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, ci hai già chiarito in più occasioni come la pensi.
> Non siamo scemi, abbiamo capito.
> Ma tanto nessuno le cambia la testa, come non la cambia nessuno a te.
> Dobbiamo andare avanti ancora per molto?


ecco.
il concetto è : bene , abbiamo capito che per te è così ma non abbiamo motivo per pensarlo tutti.
andiamo avanti


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, ci hai già chiarito in più occasioni come la pensi.
> Non siamo scemi, abbiamo capito.
> Ma tanto nessuno le cambia la testa, come non la cambia nessuno a te.
> Dobbiamo andare avanti ancora per molto?


Io sto parlando con un collettivo Borg? Io non voglio cambiarle la testa. Io non voglio cambiare la testa di nessuno. Non perchè non mi piacerebbe, ma perchè non è possibile. Io dico però che la gente allora va trattata per quello che è. Questo magari per chiarificare ulteriormente. Poi: per quanto dobbiamo andare avanti non ne ho idea, francamente. Ma se vuol stare qua, mi spiace per lei ma io sono così con tutti. Lo sapete, Borg. Sapete come la penso.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sto parlando con un collettivo Borg? Io non voglio cambiarle la testa. Io non voglio cambiare la testa di nessuno. Non perchè non mi piacerebbe, ma perchè non è possibile. Io dico però che la gente allora va trattata per quello che è. Questo magari per chiarificare ulteriormente. Poi: per quando dobbiamo andare avanti non ne ho idea, francamente. Ma se vuol stare qua, mi spiace per lei ma io sono così con tutti. Lo sapete, Borg. Sapete come la penso.


quasi, quasi ...mi faccio uno schiampo.


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sto parlando con un collettivo Borg? Io non voglio cambiarle la testa. Io non voglio cambiare la testa di nessuno. Non perchè non mi piacerebbe, ma perchè non è possibile. Io dico però che la gente allora va trattata per quello che è. Questo magari per chiarificare ulteriormente. Poi: per quando dobbiamo andare avanti non ne ho idea, francamente. Ma se vuol stare qua, mi spiace per lei ma io sono così con tutti. Lo sapete, Borg. Sapete come la penso.


Stai parlando (si fa per dire) con una persona che sa leggere e comprendere e che sa farsi delle idee sugli altri autonomamente. Proprio perchè mediamente ci arrivo in fretta, continuare a veder ribadire concetti dopo un po' mi irrita. Personalmente non ritengo che fare il paladino delle cause perse risulti meno grottesco che sembrare uscite da un Harmony e non mi capacito che non ci siano cause più valevoli del tuo rischio coronarico che le vicende di Sole o le sue storture caratteriali.
In definitiva, comunque, che palle, se non si fosse capito.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Stai parlando (si fa per dire) con una persona che sa leggere e comprendere e che sa farsi delle idee sugli altri autonomamente. Proprio perchè mediamente ci arrivo in fretta, continuare a veder ribadire concetti dopo un po' mi irrita. Personalmente non ritengo che fare il paladino delle cause perse risulti meno grottesco che sembrare uscite da un Harmony e non mi capacito che non ci siano cause più valevoli del tuo rischio coronarico che le vicende di Sole o le sue storture caratteriali.
> In definitiva, comunque, che palle, se non si fosse capito.


ma dai, perdonalo ...è innamorato.
come potrebbe essere di parte?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Stai parlando (si fa per dire) con una persona che sa leggere e comprendere e che sa farsi delle idee sugli altri autonomamente. Proprio perchè mediamente ci arrivo in fretta, continuare a veder ribadire concetti dopo un po' mi irrita. Personalmente non ritengo che fare il paladino delle cause perse risulti meno grottesco che sembrare uscite da un Harmony e non mi capacito che non ci siano cause più valevoli del tuo rischio coronarico che le vicende di Sole o le sue storture caratteriali.
> In definitiva, comunque, che palle, se non si fosse capito.


Leda non fare di Sole una vittima che non attacca. So che piace come autrice di fiction rosa, ma non me ne frega un benemerito. Io tratto lei come tratto tutti qui dentro. Punto. Non ho la benchè minima intenzione di ignorare le sue puttanate, come non ignoro quelle altrui, come altri non ignorano le mie. Questo è poco ma sicuro. E ti assicuro che le mie coronarie stanno una favola. Non credo di poter dire lo stesso di altre, sicuramente.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo se c'ero, l'ho pure scritto. Me le disse in un thread. Ovviamente la cosa del confessare i tradimenti al marito lei la mise come lo svuotarsi e mondarsi la coscienza. Ma tu, conoscendola un attimo, immagina come lo ha fatto felice il marito, con la scusa di ripulirsi le aluccie sporche.


Ma non conoscendo suo marito come faccio?
Cioè capisci bene che se io avessi tradito mia moglie nella maniera che è stata tradita e umiliata la signora Sole...
Mia moglie, non solo non mi avrebbe mai più rivolto la parola, ma se ne andava di casa e amen...

Io avrei potuto anche portarle che so l'anello del re salomone, ma niente eh?

Non penso che lei abbia detto a suo marito che lo ha tradito o che è andata con altri per farlo soffrire o per farle la ripichetta...perchè sarebbero cose indegne di persone mature e adulte che hanno bene o male vissuto una vita assieme...

E se anche così fosse...il marito gli toccava digerire il rospo...

Io comunque non avrei sofferto per questo...
Ma se mia moglie mi lasciasse per un altro uomo...
Soffrirei perchè mi sentirei messo da parte...


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non conoscendo suo marito come faccio?
> Cioè capisci bene che se io avessi tradito mia moglie nella maniera che è stata tradita e umiliata la signora Sole...
> Mia moglie, non solo non mi avrebbe mai più rivolto la parola, ma se ne andava di casa e amen...
> 
> ...


ma perchè sei cosi saggio?
certe volte penso che tu abbia c'entanni.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non conoscendo suo marito come faccio?
> Cioè capisci bene che se io avessi tradito mia moglie nella maniera che è stata tradita e umiliata la signora Sole...
> Mia moglie, non solo non mi avrebbe mai più rivolto la parola, ma se ne andava di casa e amen...
> 
> ...


Ed infatti l'ha digerito, purtroppo per lui. Più che altro lo sta ancora digerendo, immagino.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed infatti l'ha digerito, purtroppo per lui. Più che altro lo sta ancora digerendo, immagino.


..te pareva.
ma lo sai che la sora Ecle... con quella zozzona della sora maria...
e poi... pè nù parla der marito...
immagina tu, che roba.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed infatti l'ha digerito, purtroppo per lui. Più che altro lo sta ancora digerendo, immagino.


Ma che te frega a te ?
sei dell'AMA?
Associazione Mariti Affranti?

Sono solo cassi loro eh?

Dai su....ma lasciala perdere sta Sole...


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leda non fare di Sole una vittima che non attacca. So che piace come autrice di fiction rosa, ma non me ne frega un benemerito. Io tratto lei come tratto tutti qui dentro. Punto. Non ho la benchè minima intenzione di ignorare le sue puttanate, come non ignoro quelle altrui, come altri non ignorano le mie. Questo è poco ma sicuro. E ti assicuro che le mie coronarie stanno una favola. Non credo di poter dire lo stesso di altre, sicuramente.


Non sto difendendo Sole e non la tratto da vittima.
Da quando giochi a far quello che non capisce?


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non sto difendendo Sole e non la tratto da vittima.
> Da quando giochi a far quello che non capisce?


da quando ha fatto "amicizia"
...dice lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..te pareva.
> ma lo sai che la sora Ecle... con quella zozzona della sora maria...
> e poi... pè nù parla der marito...
> immagina tu, che roba.


Adesso ti faccio secco: sai cosa penso? Io penso che quello, l'ex marito, sia realmente un poverino. Non lo conosco, ovviamente, ma l'idea è che sia uno che in quanto a nerbo e volontà in ambito famigliare/amoroso non è che sia degno di nota. Anzi. Penso che quando la moglie ha deciso di fare come gli pareva non ha potuto far nulla più di quanto non avesse mai provato a fare prima dei tradimenti scoperti, ossia zero. Penso anche che amasse Sole e che non volesse che lei lo lasciasse, ma che non ha potutto farci un accidente, non tanto perchè è tardi chiudere il recinto quando le vacche sono scappate, ma perchè nei suoi confronti è sempre stato un debole, sostanzialmente. Penso anche che attualmente se la passa male con quello svitato di Alex in casa e coi figli (questa era facilmente intuibile, lo ammetto). Penso, infine, che se tornasse indietro vorrebbe avere tutt'altro atteggiamento con la moglie. Ma tornare indietro non si può, poropoppopopo'. 

Te li sei cotonati i capelli belli?


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non capisco, veramente, non lo dico in maniera polemica, ma non capisco cosa intendi dire, cosa hai letto, quale cambio di decisione ho fatto... non capisco...


non so che cosa dire,mi spiace ma ho frainteso (anzi, veramente sono contento per te). ho avuto la stessa sensazione di simy, ma non so sulla base di che cosa.



Simy ha detto:


> io non ho capito una cosa...
> 
> lei ha detto al marito della situazione quindi credevo volesse chiudere questa cosa e farsi aiutare dal marito in un momento di crisi (che dopo tanti anni insieme ci può anche stare); invece mi pare di capire che ha ancora dei dubbi se tradire o meno


poi ho letto questo ed è stato più chiaro.



lolapal ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a rispondere a ognuno, vado a braccio.
> 
> Coloro che mi hanno detto "quello che provi è umano, naturale, è un impulso, un istinto di cui non ti devi vergognare, capita. Dipende da te e da come lo gestisci": per me è una cosa nuova da gestire, non ho gli strumenti, li sto cercando, anche scrivendo qui.
> Coloro che mi hanno detto: "ormai sei persa, nonostante i tuoi buoni propositi è sicuro che tradirai tuo marito, è solo questione di tempo": gestire questo impulso e governarlo per non tradire mio marito è quello che sto cercando di fare; raccontandogli il tutto, non ho messo le mani avanti, non ho delegato lui a impedirmelo, ho cercato di condividere uno stato d'animo con la persona che mi conosce di più al mondo e che tiene a me; insieme, stiamo cercando di superare questo stallo e trovare un nuovo progetto di coppia in comune; cerchiamo di inserire questi nuovi istinti che abbiamo provato in contemporanea.
> ...


e la risposta che condivido di più è questa:



JON ha detto:


> Tu non hai tradito. Non sei una traditrice. Sei tutt'altro dal momento che quel poco che hai vissuto lo hai pure confessato. E queste cose capitano, come capita anche che non puoi avere la capacità di porvi rimedio a comando.
> Ma ti assicuro che il modo con cui hai "attaccato" la questione è il migliore per uscirne, perchè volendo o nolendo hai già compromesso le tue pulsioni.


:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che te frega a te ?
> sei dell'AMA?
> Associazione Mariti Affranti?
> 
> ...


Che me frega a me? Niente. Che stiamo a fare qui esattamente, sai dirmelo?


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> da quando ha fatto "amicizia"
> ...dice lui.



E tu piantala di seminare zizzania 
Domani a Lola viene un coccolone quando vedrà che immondezzaio è diventato il thread nel quale voleva parlare di sè


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso ti faccio secco: sai cosa penso? Io penso che quello, l'ex marito, sia realmente un poverino. Non lo conosco, ovviamente, ma l'idea è che sia uno che in quanto a nerbo e volontà in ambito famigliare/amoroso non è che sia degno di nota. Anzi. Penso che quando la moglie ha deciso di fare come gli pareva non ha potuto far nulla più di quanto non avesse mai provato a fare prima dei tradimenti scoperti, ossia zero. Penso anche che amasse Sole e che non volesse che lei lo lasciasse, ma che non ha potutto farci un accidente, non tanto perchè è tardi chiudere il recinto quando le vacche sono scappate, ma perchè nei suoi confronti è sempre stato un debole, sostanzialmente. Penso anche che attualmente se la passa male con quello svitato di Alex in casa e coi figli (questa era facilmente intuibile, lo ammetto). Penso, infine, che se tornasse indietro vorrebbe avere tutt'altro atteggiamento con la moglie. Ma tornare indietro non si può, poropoppopopo'.
> 
> Te li sei cotonati i capelli belli?


pensa a casa tua e ai fatti tuoi.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non sto difendendo Sole e non la tratto da vittima.
> Da quando giochi a far quello che non capisce?


Ok, ottimo.


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa a casa tua e ai fatti tuoi.


non ho ricevuto il tuo fax. me l'avranno perso, ste impunite


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa a casa tua e ai fatti tuoi.


Io a) penso e ripenso a quel che voglio e b) da qual pulpito.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E tu piantala di seminare zizzania
> Domani a Lola viene un coccolone quando vedrà che immondezzaio è diventato il thread nel quale voleva parlare di sè


E capirai siamo arrivati pure alla centomillesima pagina, fai conto che è l'intervallo con la pubblicità.


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E capirai siamo arrivati pure alla centomillesima pagina, fai conto che è* l'intervallo con la pubblicità*.



Sì, quella delle ascelle pezzate, però


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2013)

*con affetto*

ma sto litigio ha rotto i maroni, eh. ma non c'era già un altro thread? perché avete dovuto ricominciare anche qui? ma come si fa a portare avanti dei discorsi con lolapal, mo'? e che palle.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso ti faccio secco: sai cosa penso? Io penso che quello, l'ex marito, sia realmente un poverino. Non lo conosco, ovviamente, ma l'idea è che sia uno che in quanto a nerbo e volontà in ambito famigliare/amoroso non è che sia degno di nota. Anzi. Penso che quando la moglie ha deciso di fare come gli pareva non ha potuto far nulla più di quanto non avesse mai provato a fare prima dei tradimenti scoperti, ossia zero. Penso anche che amasse Sole e che non volesse che lei lo lasciasse, ma che non ha potutto farci un accidente, non tanto perchè è tardi chiudere il recinto quando le vacche sono scappate, ma perchè nei suoi confronti è sempre stato un debole, sostanzialmente. Penso anche che attualmente se la passa male con quello svitato di Alex in casa e coi figli (questa era facilmente intuibile, lo ammetto). Penso, infine, che se tornasse indietro vorrebbe avere tutt'altro atteggiamento con la moglie. Ma tornare indietro non si può, poropoppopopo'.
> 
> Te li sei cotonati i capelli belli?


deficente...attento prima di rispondere.
Quindi, sei un nuovo nick, entrato qui ...diciamo un annetto fa.
fai un'analisi di Sole e alex che neanche il mago Oudini saprebbe fare.
questo in un anno di post... considerando che Sole per un pò è sparita dal forum.
complimenti per le tue analisi.
che ne sai tu dei figli?
e delle loro dinamiche?
non è che sei imboccato'
quando si è innamorati... credi pure alle vacche che volano.
in un certo senso, sei lo specchio, il riflesso di Alex.
Sole ha sempre espresso concetti generali... che potevano andare bene a chiunque.
difficile per chiunque decifrare un privato.
ma yu invece, potere della mente, sai morte e miracoli di questa donna.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, quella delle ascelle pezzate, però


Io ce le ho profumate di mughetto.^^


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma sto litigio ha rotto i maroni, eh. ma non c'era già un altro thread? perché avete dovuto ricominciare anche qui? ma come si fa a portare avanti dei discorsi con lolapal, mo'? e che palle.


Eh.

E' per via delle ascelle, Passy


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma sto litigio ha rotto i maroni, eh. ma non c'era già un altro thread? perché avete dovuto ricominciare anche qui? ma come si fa a portare avanti dei discorsi con lolapal, mo'? e che palle.


Scusa Passy. Domani Lola (o anche più tardi magari) torna ed io vado a letto. Così riprendete per altre millemila pagine di lei che vorrebbe/c'ha le paturnie epperò chissà, mah, boh.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> non ho ricevuto il tuo fax. me l'avranno perso, ste impunite


la carta costa, il tempo è denaro.
ritieniti insultato con varie motivazioni
notte


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh.
> 
> E' per via delle ascelle, Passy


ah, bon, allora mi taccio: le ascelle non sono trascurabili


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> deficente...attento prima di rispondere.
> Quindi, sei un nuovo nick, entrato qui ...diciamo un annetto fa.
> fai un'analisi di Sole e alex che neanche il mago Oudini saprebbe fare.
> questo in un anno di post... considerando che Sole per un pò è sparita dal forum.
> ...


Non m'imboccano più da tanto, temo. Che ne so dei figli? So che ha due figli, me lo ha detto lei. Cosa ne so delle loro dinamiche con Alex ed il padre? Non faccio fatica ad immaginarle. Sai cosa c'è, è che già è difficile far entrare un estraneo nel mondo di due bambini. Quando questo estraneo è pure uno squilibrato con problemi di sviluppo emotivo, il tutto diventa assai più complicato. E se il padre non è uno con le palle ed il polso ben fermo, ecco fatte le dinamiche. Non è difficile.


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

quando si apre il vaso di pandora in una famiglia,
non ci sono tante regole o logiche ... 

un casino d'influssi, un po' da ovunque. 

di me, si potrebbe dedurre, che sia una povera illusa ... 

tant'è, che si cerca di fare il meglio, nell'alta marea. 
non si è tanto lucidi ... può arrivare a mancare il suolo sotto i piedi ... 

difficile ... non so. ognuno se la deve cavare da se ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non m'imboccano più da tanto, temo. Che ne so dei figli? So che ha due figli, me lo ha detto lei. Cosa ne so delle loro dinamiche con Alex ed il padre? Non faccio fatica ad immaginarle. Sai cosa c'è, è che già è difficile far entrare un estraneo nel mondo di due bambini. Quando questo estraneo è pure uno squilibrato con problemi di sviluppo emotivo, il tutto diventa assai più complicato. E se il padre non è uno con le palle ed il polso ben fermo, ecco fatte le dinamiche. Non è difficile.


bravo.
studiato sul bignami?
...e già, quel cazzo di diploma.... serve per il posticino all'ufficio.
mi faccio tre anni in uno...e...
sono psicologo.cazzo. sono psicologo. io!!!!!
poi magari concedo le mie "perle" pure a tutti quei cornutazzi...


----------



## JON (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> bravo.
> studiato sul bignami?
> ...e già, quel cazzo di diploma.... serve per il posticino all'ufficio.
> mi faccio tre anni in uno...e...
> ...


Ecco perché mi parevi strano.
Comunque grazie alla tua inquisitoria di tutta questa storia viene fuori che si tratta di un cumulo infinito di banalità. E io che pensavo chissà cosa.


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ecco perché mi parevi strano.
> Comunque grazie alla tua inquisitoria di tutta questa storia viene fuori che si tratta di un *cumulo infinito di banalità*. E io che pensavo chissà cosa.



Ciao

das Verhältnis (il rapporto) ... tra le banalità e le reazioni, non quadrano. 
le banalità qui riportate, sono in più, delle azioni non rivolte tra loro ...

perché dovrei provare dell'astio, verso qualcuno, per come ha gestito la propria situazione?
Perché da fastidio, lo scatto da una posizione (tradire) estrema all'altra (fedele)?
semmai, ti fa ridere ... semmai, ritieni, che non è da prendere sul serio ... 
soprattutto il fatto, che non è una cosa di oggi ... ma di un bel po' di tempo fa. 
la sbollitura per certe banalità ... sarebbe già avvenuta da tempo ... 

lasciando perdere anche il fatto, che su altre cose qui ... nessuno dice niente. 


no ... non ci sta. 
ma a chi interessa poi? 
che cosa si vuole proteggere? 
(se da una parte vuoi affondare, dall'altra vuoi salvaguardare ... spesso, 
se no ... qualcosa di patologico vi è, dopo tutto questo tempo ...)

mi sa, che qui sta invece la banalità ... o forse no ... mah, non so, ma non ci sta ... 

ma a chi interessa? a chi ... a chi ... a chi ... a chi ... !!!!!????

sienne


----------



## barabba (7 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Emozione galattica? Con tutto quello che sto passando ora, dovrebbe essere inter-galattica, per ripagarmi...
> 
> 26 anni tra te e la tua amica? Lei è più grande o più giovane?
> 
> Stare alla larga mi riesce bene, di solito...


 Non è un limite...tra me e lei, ce ne sono 43, di differenza e sto vivendo una seconda giovinezza, grazie a lei...io però sono vedovo...

I limiti di età sono convenzioni morali, secondo il mio punto di vista...:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

Mi piace quando dei bastardi traditori puntano il dito. Il giudizio puntato dall'alto di un pulpito. 

Questa riflessione non mi appartiene, è soltanto la conseguenza di quello che leggo.


----------



## killbill (7 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi piace quando dei bastardi traditori puntano il dito. Il giudizio puntato dall'alto di un pulpito.
> 
> Questa riflessione non mi appartiene, è soltanto la conseguenza di quello che leggo.



Eh? Spiega meglio


comunque io - bastarda traditrice - vorrei dire la mia a Lola (ancora non l'ho fatto...)


allora, a prescindere da tutto, dal bagnino, dal marito, dal pube arrossato etc...

per tradire bisogna avere il carattere giusto e da tutte le pippe mentali che ti fai prima ancora di aver tradito secondo me tu non ce l'hai

rischi di finire come me, che ormai sono 6 anni che tradisco (non con la stessa persona e ci sono state pause in mezzo, ma non importa) e però invece di godermela come Lothar o chi come lui, alla fine ne esco sempre più devastata e allora alla fine sono più gli svantaggi che i vantaggi che ne traggo... Certo, mi sono fatta scopate da 10 e lode, weekend in posti spettacolari, cenette romantiche, evasioni dalla realtà che mi facevano sembrare tutto fantastico... E poi tutti quei messaggini, quelle telefonate, quei "ti amo" "sei una donna fantastica" "sei l'amore della mia vita" "non rinuncerò mai a te" ecc ecc ... Ma alla fine? Alla fine notti insonni, psicofarmaci, antidepressivi, ansiolitici, attacchi di panico, pianti, disperazioni, e allora?

quindi o sei una persona lucida e razionale e ti fai ste scopate extra e riesci a fare in modo che la tua vita quotidiana non ne risenta, oppure, se sei una da pippe mentali, pensaci molto molto bene, perché poi sono cazzi


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Eh? Spiega meglio
> 
> 
> comunque io - bastarda traditrice - vorrei dire la mia a Lola (ancora non l'ho fatto...)
> ...


Uno dei post più lucidi e realistici degli ultimi mesi.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Eh? Spiega meglio
> 
> 
> comunque io - bastarda traditrice - vorrei dire la mia a Lola (ancora non l'ho fatto...)
> ...


Aspetto l'accredito sul conto corrente.....lieta di essere servita a qualcosa


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi piace quando dei bastardi traditori puntano il dito. Il giudizio puntato dall'alto di un pulpito.
> 
> Questa riflessione non mi appartiene, è soltanto la conseguenza di quello che leggo.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
E magari dicono...
Dai Lola fai come noi...
Sarai felice dopo Lola....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Chi di corna ferisce di corna patisce...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Eh? Spiega meglio
> 
> 
> comunque io - bastarda traditrice - vorrei dire la mia a Lola (ancora non l'ho fatto...)
> ...


Senti Kill...
Io te l'avevo detto, no?
Stai qua sotto lo scudo lothariano
invece no
hai fatto di testa tua
e il maleficio delle maestre di vita
ti ha colpito...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Eh? Spiega meglio
> 
> 
> comunque io - bastarda traditrice - vorrei dire la mia a Lola (ancora non l'ho fatto...)
> ...


Quello che ho scritto lo ripeto non appartiene a me, è quello che se ne evince da lettura. Non spiego perchè, non ne ho voglia e innescare polemiche mi scoccia, anche perchè sarebbero polemiche infinite e come spesso accade senza un fine che non quello dell'insulto, perchè si andrebbe a finire in questa maniera. 


Tradire o qualsiasi azione grave o meno grave si va a compiere è sempre scelta di chi la fa, dietro ci possono stare situazioni ancorate che ti aggravano e ti portano ad agire, tradendo? dando uno schiaffo? non ha importanza, è importante riuscire a capire altro. Capirlo prima o capirlo dopo porta a aggravare le conseguenze, ma è importante alla fine capirlo. 

Tutti possiamo tutto, sbagliare indovinare e via discorrendo. col tempo ognuno di noi in base a quello che è, si prenderà i benefici e non, di quello che ha seminato. L'importante nel frattempo è non additare, soprattutto se dietro hai situazioni che non possono fartelo permettere, e se lo fai almeno lo fai con i dovuti modi e ti metti in gioco anche tu.


----------



## killbill (7 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Kill...
> Io te l'avevo detto, no?
> Stai qua sotto lo scudo lothariano
> invece no
> ...


ma dai Conte, quale maleficio? Io ero così già quando arrivai qui, disperata per il mio inglesino... e Lothar manco esisteva
io sono così
è questione di carattere
ci ho provato ad avere una storia di solo sesso (ricordi il trombamico di facebook?) ma non ci riesco
a me del sesso in sé non frega un cazzo, io voglio l'ammmmmore, ed è quello che mi frega


----------



## killbill (7 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che ho scritto lo ripeto non appartiene a me, è quello che se ne evince da lettura. Non spiego perchè, non ne ho voglia e innescare polemiche mi scoccia, anche perchè sarebbero polemiche infinite e come spesso accade senza un fine che non quello dell'insulto, perchè si andrebbe a finire in questa maniera.
> 
> 
> Tradire o qualsiasi azione grave o meno grave si va a compiere è sempre scelta di chi la fa, dietro ci possono stare situazioni ancorate che ti aggravano e ti portano ad agire, tradendo? dando uno schiaffo? non ha importanza, è importante riuscire a capire altro. Capirlo prima o capirlo dopo porta a aggravare le conseguenze, ma è importante alla fine capirlo.
> ...



pensa un po' che io addito me stessa
mi addito, mi denigro, mi dico che sono una persona di merda, una zoccola, una merda immensa...

comunque sto capendo, l'importante è quello
non è mai troppo tardi per capire


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> ma dai Conte, quale maleficio? Io ero così già quando arrivai qui, disperata per il mio inglesino... e Lothar manco esisteva
> io sono così
> è questione di carattere
> ci ho provato ad avere una storia di solo sesso (ricordi il trombamico di facebook?) ma non ci riesco
> a me del sesso in sé non frega un cazzo, *io voglio l'ammmmmore, ed è quello che mi frega*


ma non è una fregatura volere e cercare l'amore
è che questo amore che un sacco di gente pensa che piova dal cielo o dipenda dal destino
in realtà bisogna sudarlo e costruirlo, e con *mattoni*, non con *nuvolette*

se vuoi che duri

un abbraccio


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> ma dai Conte, quale maleficio? Io ero così già quando arrivai qui, disperata per il mio inglesino... e Lothar manco esisteva
> io sono così
> è questione di carattere
> ci ho provato ad avere una storia di solo sesso (ricordi il trombamico di facebook?) ma non ci riesco
> a me del sesso in sé non frega un cazzo, io voglio l'ammmmmore, ed è quello che mi frega



ma tuo marito non lo ami più?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> pensa un po' che io addito me stessa
> mi addito, mi denigro, mi dico che sono una persona di merda, una zoccola, una merda immensa...
> 
> comunque sto capendo, l'importante è quello
> non è mai troppo tardi per capire


Questo è anche un modo per farsi dire che non è vero.
Come quando diciamo che siamo grasse per farci dire che non è così.
Un'obesa non dice che è grassa perché è un fatto evidente in sé.
Una merda non dice che è una merda perché sa che la cosa le verrebbe confermata.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> ma dai Conte, quale maleficio? Io ero così già quando arrivai qui, disperata per il mio inglesino... e Lothar manco esisteva
> io sono così
> è questione di carattere
> ci ho provato ad avere una storia di solo sesso (ricordi il trombamico di facebook?) ma non ci riesco
> a me del sesso in sé non frega un cazzo, io voglio l'ammmmmore, ed è quello che mi frega


No non ricordo le tue storie...
Come osi mettere in discussione il maleficio eh?
Come osi?
Bon ok tu sei così
hai un carattere cosà
Ok hai una buona ragione per tirarti in parte
proteggerti e cautelarti un attimo 

Hai bisogno di purgare e depurare 
che ti sei fatta riempire la testa delle più stupide fandonie
giri di qui e di là come una trottola...

Ma quale ammmmorreeee....
Ma dei casso....
Abbiamo più di quaranta anni....dei....

Allora l'ammmoooooreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
c'è solo nella prima fase no?

In cui si sfoggiano le migliori armi per intortare no?
Dopo si arriva sempre tutti al solito punto...


In cui 
IL VERO AMORE
per durare
si nutre 
di enormi dosi
di 


SOPPORTAZIONE RECIPROCA.

Sai Kill
per esempio
l'altro giorno ho di nuovo scatenato l'inferno qui in casa.
Figlia e moglie a sto giro meritano una lezione esemplare.

Non si sono rese conto
di che fatica emotiva io faccio
nel fare vivere tranquille.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> ma dai Conte, quale maleficio? Io ero così già quando arrivai qui, disperata per il mio inglesino... e Lothar manco esisteva
> io sono così
> è questione di carattere
> ci ho provato ad avere una storia di solo sesso (ricordi il trombamico di facebook?) ma non ci riesco
> a me del sesso in sé non frega un cazzo, io voglio l'ammmmmore, ed è quello che mi frega


Ti frega perché cerchi amore da chi non sa dartelo, TESTONA


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> pensa un po' che io addito me stessa
> mi addito, mi denigro, mi dico che sono una persona di merda, una zoccola, una merda immensa...
> 
> comunque sto capendo, l'importante è quello
> non è mai troppo tardi per capire


Ripeto
SEI sciocca e vanesia
se vai a credere alle cattiverie delle persone

Sei sciocca
se ti fai mettere in crisi
dal bambino che siccome non fai quello che dice lui
ti dice
allora sei una mamma cativa...

Ma dimmi te....
Senti quando hai tempo e io ho tempo
vieni a trovarmi che ne parliamo...

Poi casso...


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non è una fregatura volere e cercare l'amore
> è che questo amore che un sacco di gente pensa che piova dal cielo o dipenda dal destino
> in realtà bisogna sudarlo e costruirlo, e con *mattoni*, non con *nuvolette*
> 
> ...


quoto, abbraccio compreso


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non è una fregatura volere e cercare l'amore
> è che questo amore che un sacco di gente pensa che piova dal cielo o dipenda dal destino
> in realtà bisogna sudarlo e costruirlo, e con *mattoni*, non con *nuvolette*
> 
> ...


Ma va?
Ma mica casso si può sempre vivere in un filmeto da rete4 eh?
Ma ci rendiamo conto?
QUelo non è amore
ma manie in te la testa...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti frega perché cerchi amore da chi non sa dartelo, TESTONA


Ma osserva che forse lei cerca anche un amore
CHE NON ESISTE
se non nei romanzetti harmony no?

Dai casso
cosa dice il mio amico vedovo che si è risposato?

Pensavo che risposarmi sarebbe stato un film porno
invece è diventato un film horror


----------



## killbill (7 Settembre 2013)

e già che mi sto denudando l'anima... vado avanti


ho fatto sesso senza amore anche relativamente recentemente. Risultato: sesso non esaltante, non sono nemmeno venuta... senso di schifo, di sporcizia, nei giorni e mesi seguenti... dilemma: sono una troia? non sono una troia? perché faccio queste cose per poi sentirmi così? stavo male, cazzo. Stavo male. Finalmente ho tirato fuori tutto con il mio psichiatra, tutto tutto, cose che non avevo detto mai a nessuno. E' stata una mazzata. Ma ora comincia la mia rinascita. Mi devo perdonare e basta. Basta.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è anche un modo per farsi dire che non è vero.
> Come quando diciamo che siamo grasse per farci dire che non è così.
> Un'obesa non dice che è grassa perché è un fatto evidente in sé.
> Una merda non dice che è una merda perché sa che la cosa le verrebbe confermata.


Non è così...
Ma tant'è 
inutile lavar la testa ai mussi...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è anche un modo per farsi dire che non è vero.
> Come quando diciamo che siamo grasse per farci dire che non è così.
> Un'obesa non dice che è grassa perché è un fatto evidente in sé.
> Una merda non dice che è una merda perché sa che la cosa le verrebbe confermata.


Non sono d'accordo in generale ma nel suo caso ancora meno


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma osserva che forse lei cerca anche un amore
> CHE NON ESISTE
> se non nei romanzetti harmony no?
> 
> ...


Lei crede troppo a quello che le si dice.
Amarsi tra amanti ha un signifucato diverso e circoscritto al momento e alla situazione
Ho passato ore e sere a parlarne con lei
Zitto zitto che forse qualche risultato lo porto a casa


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> e già che mi sto denudando l'anima... vado avanti
> 
> 
> ho fatto sesso senza amore anche relativamente recentemente. Risultato: sesso non esaltante, non sono nemmeno venuta... senso di schifo, di sporcizia, nei giorni e mesi seguenti... dilemma: sono una troia? non sono una troia? perché faccio queste cose per poi sentirmi così? stavo male, cazzo. Stavo male. Finalmente ho tirato fuori tutto con il mio psichiatra, tutto tutto, cose che non avevo detto mai a nessuno. E' stata una mazzata. Ma ora comincia la mia rinascita. Mi devo perdonare e basta. Basta.


Oh là.
Sbagli a denudarti l'anima con chicchessia...
Quello è il tuo inveterato errore...
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Non sei na troia tu...
Mi spiace

Non ne hai la stoffa....

E ricordati sempre che tu sei una che vuole un immenso bene a suo marito...

Ma se solo mi avessi ascoltato...eh?

E l'unico tuo difetto che io riconosco come fonte di guai per te è: QUELLA STRAMALEDETTA CURIOSITA' verso le cazzate...

Sii curiosa verso le cose importanti...
Voglio dire....lassa perdere Novella 3000...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo in generale ma nel suo caso ancora meno


Quoto...
ANche perchè se trova uno come me e gli dice...
Vero che non sono brutta...
Gli rispondo si è vero, ma sei cessa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## killbill (7 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tuo marito non lo ami più?


sì, lo amo, ma purtroppo è una persona molto molto problematica e non può darmi alcune cose che per me in certi momenti sono essenziali, soprattutto in questi ultimi due anni che sono stati un vero inferno, in cui ho dovuto sopportare pesi enormi, da sola, ed è stato pesantissimo


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> e già che mi sto denudando l'anima... vado avanti
> 
> 
> ho fatto sesso senza amore anche relativamente recentemente. Risultato: sesso non esaltante, non sono nemmeno venuta... senso di schifo, di sporcizia, nei giorni e mesi seguenti... dilemma: sono una troia? non sono una troia? perché faccio queste cose per poi sentirmi così? stavo male, cazzo. Stavo male. Finalmente ho tirato fuori tutto con il mio psichiatra, tutto tutto, cose che non avevo detto mai a nessuno. E' stata una mazzata. Ma ora comincia la mia rinascita. Mi devo perdonare e basta. Basta.


perdonati e rivestiti


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> e già che mi sto denudando l'anima... vado avanti
> 
> 
> ho fatto sesso senza amore anche relativamente recentemente. Risultato: sesso non esaltante, non sono nemmeno venuta... senso di schifo, di sporcizia, nei giorni e mesi seguenti... dilemma: sono una troia? non sono una troia? perché faccio queste cose per poi sentirmi così? stavo male, cazzo. Stavo male. Finalmente ho tirato fuori tutto con il mio psichiatra, tutto tutto, cose che non avevo detto mai a nessuno. E' stata una mazzata. Ma ora comincia la mia rinascita. Mi devo perdonare e basta. Basta.


Le fai per sentirti così. E' così semplice.
Sposta l'attenzione da te e pensa ad altri comportamenti che fanno star male chi li attua.
Pensa al mangiare in modo compulsivo (è solo un esempio che aiuta, ce ne sono mille altri).
Chi lo fa si odia perché si vede brutto perché grasso eppure si consola mangiando denigrandosi per aver mangiato troppo. Può arrivare a vomitare e poi rimangiare.
Lo fa perché vuole essere obeso?
Lo fa perché ama il cibo spazzatura?
Lo fa perché quella è la sua modalità per dimostrarsi indegno.
Perché?
Perché ognuno ha motivi diversi per volersi sentire indegno.
Dal di fuori chiunque direbbe: ma piantala di ingozzarti! Facile a dirsi ma l'obeso non ce la fa.
Quando però riesce a rompere questa ricerca di soddisfazione nel cibo, rinasce e diventa un altro fisicamente e psicologicamente.


----------



## killbill (7 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è anche un modo per farsi dire che non è vero.
> Come quando diciamo che siamo grasse per farci dire che non è così.
> Un'obesa non dice che è grassa perché è un fatto evidente in sé.
> Una merda non dice che è una merda perché sa che la cosa le verrebbe confermata.



più che altro cominci a crederci quando ci sono persone che te lo ripetono per mesi e mesi nonostante tu faccia di tutto per rimediare ad alcuni errori


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei crede troppo a quello che le si dice.
> Amarsi tra amanti ha un signifucato diverso e circoscritto al momento e alla situazione
> Ho passato ore e sere a parlarne con lei
> Zitto zitto che forse qualche risultato lo porto a casa


:up::up::up::up::up:
Vedremo
Ma se osservi lei è testona
Gli dici non fare quella cosa che ti incasini.
Lei ti dice si si si si hai ragione
Poi viene a piangere dicendo ho fatto una cazzata e adesso hai ragione tu mi sono incasinata...

Allora a me vien da prenderla a sberle
Perchè io le voglio bene e mi dispiace vederla a far cagate...

Osserva comunque come tutti noi crediamo 
alle cose che ci fa più comodo credere

Senza mai verificare....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> pensa un po' che io addito me stessa
> mi addito, mi denigro, mi dico che sono una persona di merda, una zoccola, una merda immensa...
> 
> comunque sto capendo, l'importante è quello
> non è mai troppo tardi per capire


Ma additarsi in quella maniera non credo sia bello, assolutamente non lo è. Io non mi riferivo a te, e comunque anche se IO fossi la persona più cattiva al mondo la più stronza etc etc, sarebbero soltanto problemi miei, e se sto qua dentro è per sfogarmi, per capire, magari aiutare se ci riesco,e aiutarmi, di certo non per leggere che sono un cornuto, e arrivare a scrivermelo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> più che altro cominci a crederci quando ci sono persone che te lo ripetono per mesi e mesi nonostante tu faccia di tutto per rimediare ad alcuni errori


Tu mona
che stai lì ad ascoltarle...

Ma quali errori porco cazzo...

ma quali errori...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> sì, lo amo, ma purtroppo è una persona molto molto problematica e non può darmi alcune cose che per me in certi momenti sono essenziali, soprattutto in questi ultimi due anni che sono stati un vero inferno, in cui ho dovuto sopportare pesi enormi, da sola, ed è stato pesantissimo


Bon tu hai bisogno di mele
e le pretendi da una pianta di angurie.

Si guarda ecco sei stata eroica con quei pesi!
Si li si ti ho ammirata da morire...

Un'altra al tuo posto se ne sarebbe andata...
Sei stata bravissima e non importa se per attingere forza hai dovuto straviarti in altri modi.

Ma ricorda non possiamo incolpare una persona per quello che non è...

Ma ogni albero dà solo e sempre i suoi frutti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei crede troppo a quello che le si dice.
> Amarsi tra amanti ha un signifucato diverso e circoscritto al momento e alla situazione
> Ho passato ore e sere a parlarne con lei
> Zitto zitto che forse qualche risultato lo porto a casa


:yes:


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon tu hai bisogno di mele
> e le pretendi da una pianta di angurie.
> 
> Si guarda ecco sei stata eroica con quei pesi!
> ...


quotone:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Vedremo
> Ma se osservi lei è testona
> Gli dici non fare quella cosa che ti incasini.
> ...


ma non mi sembra proprio si possa generalizzare in tal senso


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non è una fregatura volere e cercare l'amore
> è che questo amore che un sacco di gente pensa che piova dal cielo o dipenda dal destino
> in realtà bisogna sudarlo e costruirlo, e con *mattoni*, non con *nuvolette*
> 
> ...


La penso anch'io così, mi sto convincendo sempre più che ci sono molti modi per poter avere un amore sano nella propria vita. Una cosa importante è capire che, l'amore quello delle favolette, quello che a tanti ha portato a sfogarsi qua dentro è soltanto una chimera avuta come insegnamento, da chi e da cosa credo lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non mi sembra proprio si possa generalizzare in tal senso


Beh ovvio chi è dentro non lo vede
Ma chi vede dal di fuori lo vede no?
E ti dice...
Ma varda quela lì che stupidota che crede a quele robe lì no?

Ma quando hai in mano i frutti
non puoi più tornare indietro no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La penso anch'io così, mi sto convincendo sempre più che ci sono molti modi per poter avere un amore sano nella propria vita. Una cosa importante è capire che, l'amore quello delle favolette, quello che a tanti ha portato a sfogarsi qua dentro è soltanto una chimera avuta come insegnamento, da chi e da cosa credo lo sappiamo tutti.


solo adesso ho letto la tua firma

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ti sei accorto/vi siete accorti che siamo in topic?
suggerimento per togliersi certe idee dalla testa....

lola deve togliersi un'idea
kill bill un'altra


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> più che altro cominci a crederci quando ci sono persone che te lo ripetono per mesi e mesi nonostante tu faccia di tutto per rimediare ad alcuni errori


Chi te lo dice va eliminato in un nanosecondo.
Se non lo fai e ti ci leghi è perché più che di lui hai bisogno di essere in grado di  avere la prova che puoi far cambiare opinione anche quella persona tanto difficile (ma chi si permette di trattarti così è perché si sente come accusa te).
Se abbiamo conferme da chi crediamo difficile che ce ne dia pensiamo che ne ricaveremo una botta di autostima definitiva. Purtroppo non funziona così.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2013)

Quoto il conte su praticamente tutto soprattutto sulle mele dalla pianta di angurie.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi te lo dice va eliminato in un nanosecondo.
> Se non lo fai e ti ci leghi è perché più che di lui hai bisogno di essere in grado di  avere la prova che puoi far cambiare opinione anche quella persona tanto difficile (ma chi si permette di trattarti così è perché si sente come accusa te).
> Se abbiamo conferme da chi crediamo difficile che ce ne dia pensiamo che ne ricaveremo una botta di autostima definitiva. Purtroppo non funziona così.


E arrivi tu bella bella con la prima riga 
Scherzo é che ho l'esaurimento a furia di dirglielo


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> solo adesso ho letto la tua firma
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



:carneval:

Suggerimenti? Forse pensare che, qualsiasi strada si voglia percorre per scoprirla, la si deve percorrere sapendo bene che come si può sbagliare, come si può azzeccare la strada giusta, l'importante è provarci e credere nella scelta fatta, se si sbaglia c'è ne prendiamo le conseguenze, e riproviamo con un'altra, se c'azzecchiamo, meglio. Ma scritta così pare facile facile. 

Sempre e comunque camminando a testa alta.


----------



## killbill (7 Settembre 2013)

è stato eliminato
c'è voluto tanto, troppo tempo, ma almeno quel passo finalmente l'ho fatto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E arrivi tu bella bella con la prima riga
> Scherzo é che ho l'esaurimento a furia di dirglielo


Sono le altre righe che spiegano perché non ha fatto quel che io farei o tu faresti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Suggerimenti? Forse pensare che, qualsiasi strada si voglia percorre per scoprirla, la si deve percorrere sapendo bene che come si può sbagliare, come si può azzeccare la strada giusta, l'importante è provarci e credere nella scelta fatta, se si sbaglia c'è ne prendiamo le conseguenze, e riproviamo con un'altra, se c'azzecchiamo, meglio. Ma scritta così pare facile facile.
> 
> Sempre e comunque camminando a testa alta.


Restando nella tua metafora è un suggerimento giusto a meno che una persona stia cercando di scalare il K2 senza ossigeno, con le infradito ai piedi e trascinandosi un baule.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi te lo dice va eliminato in un nanosecondo.
> Se non lo fai e ti ci leghi è perché più che di lui hai bisogno di essere in grado di  avere la prova che puoi far cambiare opinione anche quella persona tanto difficile (ma chi si permette di trattarti così è perché si sente come accusa te).
> Se abbiamo conferme da chi crediamo difficile che ce ne dia pensiamo che ne ricaveremo una botta di autostima definitiva. Purtroppo non funziona così.


Sei mai stata innamorata di uno che non ti ama?
Sei mai stata presa in quella morsa in cui sei disposta a fare di tutto pur di farti amare o considerare da quella persona?

Io si.
E capisco che cosa lei sta passando.

Non ne ricaverà che disprezzo.

L'unica via di salvezza è la fuga.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> è stato eliminato
> c'è voluto tanto, troppo tempo, ma almeno quel passo finalmente l'ho fatto


Festa virtuale :rock:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty::strepitoso:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> è stato eliminato
> c'è voluto tanto, troppo tempo, ma almeno quel passo finalmente l'ho fatto


Potrei prendere la prima sbronza della mia vita


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Restando nella tua metafora è un suggerimento giusto a meno che una persona stia cercando di scalare il K2 senza ossigeno, con le infradito ai piedi e trascinandosi un baule.



Aspetta però, ok andiamo per metafore e non, questa persona che sta scalando il K2 senza ossigeno e con gli infradito ( speriamo non gli puzzino i piedi) e con il baule sulle spalle, Avrà un briciolo di cervello  nell'attrezzarsi diversamente la prossima volta ? 
Ma anche sbagliando più volte può comunque alla fine imparare e scegliersi finalmente una condizione di vita che gli sta bene.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetta però, ok andiamo per metafore e non, questa persona che sta scalando il K2 senza ossigeno e con gli infradito ( speriamo non gli puzzino i piedi) e con il baule sulle spalle, Avrà un briciolo di cervello  nell'attrezzarsi diversamente la prossima volta ?
> Ma anche sbagliando più volte può comunque alla fine imparare e scegliersi finalmente una condizione di vita che gli sta bene.


A volte si impara e ci si attrezza. 
A volte ci si riprova, con la stessa (non)attrezzatura con il Cervino ottenendo, ovviamente, gli stessi risultati.


----------



## killbill (7 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei mai stata innamorata di uno che non ti ama?
> Sei mai stata presa in quella morsa in cui sei disposta a fare di tutto pur di farti amare o considerare da quella persona?
> 
> Io si.
> ...



Veramente non è andata esattamente così... Ma che l'unica salvezza sia la fuga è vero


----------



## passaparola (7 Settembre 2013)

Attenzione. Ci sta tutto che una volta capito che l'eliminazione puo' essere definitiva ti ricontatti. Mai scordarsi con chi hai a che fare. Ego malato e ipertrofico sono possono essere una combnazione letale. E sarebbe in quel momento la prova decisiva.
Sono contento di averti letto. Meno (spero di sbagliarmi) se l'avesse fatto lui. 
Tvb:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> è stato eliminato
> c'è voluto tanto, troppo tempo, ma almeno quel passo finalmente l'ho fatto



Ti meriti una festa...


----------



## killbill (7 Settembre 2013)

Non mi ricontatterà. Mi odia, mi disprezza, gli faccio schifo, sono una Troia, una merda immensa, una falsa bugiarda ipocrita viziata ed egoista (e altre cose che vi risparmio)

Purtroppo avevo finito per crederci anch'io.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Non mi ricontatterà. Mi odia, mi disprezza, gli faccio schifo, sono una Troia, una merda immensa, una falsa bugiarda ipocrita viziata ed egoista (e altre cose che vi risparmio)
> 
> Purtroppo avevo finito per crederci anch'io.



Tu sei una bella persona.
Cazzona ogni tanto  ma sei una bella persona.

Se vuoi te lo scriviamo e ti attacchi il foglio al frigo :smile:


----------



## passaparola (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Non mi ricontatterà. Mi odia, mi disprezza, gli faccio schifo, sono una Troia, una merda immensa, una falsa bugiarda ipocrita viziata ed egoista (e altre cose che vi risparmio)
> 
> Purtroppo avevo finito per crederci anch'io.


Ma figurati che non preghi che non lo faccia. Detto questo copione gia visto con sceneggiatura rimaneggiata e attori diversi. Speriamo il regista sia cambuato e soprattutto odi i sequel e gli spin-off. 
Gli insulti comunque stanno a zero. A volte


----------



## devastata (7 Settembre 2013)

ologramma ha detto:


> Quindi l'hai scaricato



No, solo 'accantonato', poi si vedrà.


----------



## lolapal (7 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> non so che cosa dire,mi spiace ma ho frainteso (anzi, veramente sono contento per te). ho avuto la stessa sensazione di simy, ma non so sulla base di che cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie!


----------



## devastata (7 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, questo è un po' l'annoso problema di sempre. Degli uomini che non sanno scopare, dico. Molti di più che non le donne.
> Comunque mica è detto: Devastata, magari per trentacinque anni hai pensato di godere al massimo mentre invece mò sto quarantacinquenne insegna lui qualcosa a te.
> Ricordati una cosa: se non ha termini di paragone, non puoi sapere.


Alt!

Io i termini di paragone, li ho!

Mio marito non è stato il mio primo uomo, e se il 45enne, nel caso, avesse qualcosadi nuovo  da insegnarmi,  ben venga, ho molti dubbi vista la situazione, altrimenti sarebbe stato molto facile lasciarlo(mio marito) e la 30enne non se lo sarebbe tenuto tanto a lungo, agognando a conviverci,  io non cerco mille sfumature di grigio, cerco ben altro.
So che non potrà essere lui, felicemente sposato.
Panna e fragole preferisco mangiarle a tavola.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Alt!
> 
> Io i termini di paragone, li ho!
> 
> ...


Quanto mi piaci!


----------



## lolapal (7 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Passy. Domani Lola (o anche più tardi magari) torna ed io vado a letto. Così riprendete per altre millemila pagine di lei che vorrebbe/c'ha le paturnie epperò chissà, mah, boh.


Joey, mi rendo conto che non è facile mettersi nei miei panni...
Decidendo di scrivere qui, ho messo in conto che sarebbe stato difficile rendere in parole quello che provo e sicuramente, cercando di semplificare, ho trasmesso un'immagine di me un po' distorta.
Questo lo dico senza fare alcuna polemica, e non voglio neanche dire cose come "nessuno mi capirà mai". E' veramente difficile per me (lo è sempre stato), comunicare le mie "paturnie". Mi sono resa conto, negli anni, che non sono "comuni". Ora passerò per presuntuosa, lo so. E' così difficile trovare le parole giuste...

Io non sono indecisa se tradire o no mio marito, spero che questo sia passato: io non lo farò! E questo l'ho capito proprio scrivendo qui!

La maggior parte delle persone prova delle sensazioni nelle varie fasi della sua vita, anche quelle di essere attratte fisicamente da un'altra persona. E nelle varie fasi della vita, con l'esperienza, si riesce a crearsi gli strumenti adatti ad affrontare quelle sensazioni, a catalogarle, a gestirle. L'attrazione fisica che provo per mio marito, l'ho "costruita" negli anni: anni di fiducia, confidenza. E non perché lui non sia fisicamente attraente, e non sto dicendo che non è stata una cosa spontanea, è stata una cosa spontanea che è arrivata con il tempo. Ma per un mio problema. Io non ho mai provato attrazione per un altro uomo, come posso spiegare a chi, invece, l'ha provato? E' logico che mi si dice: "ma sei torda?" "sì, lo sono, non mi è mai successo, che devo fare?". Perché e percome è materiale per la mia analista e non sto ad annoiarvi qui. Non ho gli strumenti e penso: "come farò a crescere una figlia serena nella gestione di queste cose se io non so gestirle?"

L'aiuto che ho chiesto e che tutti mi avete dato, ognuno a suo modo, con il suo vissuto, mi serve per questo. Non sono indecisa, ripeto, sono spaventata all'idea di non riuscire a gestire in maniera matura e razionale questa cosa, per me nuova.

Altre cose nuove sono venute fuori di me nell'ultimo periodo e tutte stanno trovando il loro posto in me e nella vita che ho ora e che non posso assolutamente mettere in secondo piano.

Quindi, in soldoni, sì, sono un'adolescente nel corpo di una donna di quarantanni...


----------



## lolapal (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Eh? Spiega meglio
> 
> 
> comunque io - bastarda traditrice - vorrei dire la mia a Lola (ancora non l'ho fatto...)
> ...


Ti ringrazio, veramente! 

Leggendo questo tuo post, la parte che riguarda l'emozione dei messaggini, delle parole d'amore, della gratificazione di sentirti dire "sei l'amore della mia vita, mi rendi felice", mi fa dire: "casso", io ce l'ho! 
Ed è vero. Non abbiamo mai smesso con mio marito e ora riscopriamo che non era solo routine...

Per tutto quello che è venuto dopo il tuo post, per come ti vedi allo specchio, mi viene spontaneo dirti, pur non conoscendoti (né virtualmente, né fisicamente) e non conoscendo la tua storia, che se in un forum come questo ci sono delle persone/utenti (che hanno avuto modo di conoscerti più di me e che a me sembra non regalino complimenti a nessuno per farsi ben volere) ti dicono che sei una bella persona, io crederei a loro e cambierei specchio...


----------



## devastata (7 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto mi piaci!


:up:

Anche tu.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

Lola non hai idea di quante adolescenti si celino in corpi di quarantenni e cinquantenni che pure hanno avuto molteplici esperienze.
La tua profondità si capisce.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Joey, mi rendo conto che non è facile mettersi nei miei panni...
> Decidendo di scrivere qui, ho messo in conto che sarebbe stato difficile rendere in parole quello che provo e sicuramente, cercando di semplificare, ho trasmesso un'immagine di me un po' distorta.
> Questo lo dico senza fare alcuna polemica, e non voglio neanche dire cose come "nessuno mi capirà mai". E' veramente difficile per me (lo è sempre stato), comunicare le mie "paturnie". Mi sono resa conto, negli anni, che non sono "comuni". Ora passerò per presuntuosa, lo so. E' così difficile trovare le parole giuste...
> 
> ...





lolapal ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, veramente!
> 
> Leggendo questo tuo post, la parte che riguarda l'emozione dei messaggini, delle parole d'amore, della gratificazione di sentirti dire "sei l'amore della mia vita, mi rendi felice", mi fa dire: "casso", io ce l'ho!
> Ed è vero. Non abbiamo mai smesso con mio marito e ora riscopriamo che non era solo routine...
> ...



Wuau! lolapal, che bello leggerti.


----------



## lolapal (8 Settembre 2013)

Grazie... i complimenti m'imbarazzano parecchio... immaginatemi con le guance così rosse da sembrare viola... 

Ma non mi ritengo profonda, quello no, anzi sono maledettamente razionale, spacco sempre il capello in quattro... certe volte mi piacerebbe avere più sangue nelle vene...


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è evidente.perché non lo capisco.
> cosa c'è di particolarmente irritante in sole?
> *l'incoerenza*? ma vi pare l'unica?
> boh


Certo, se uno prende tutti i miei post qui dentro come Sole e li legge dal primo all'ultimo, sicuramente li troverà incoerenti.

 Il primo lo scrissi dopo aver confessato a mio marito di averlo tradito, erano passati 8-9 mesi dalla scoperta dei suoi tradimenti. Ebbè, ero nel pieno della crisi e stavo iniziando a rielaborare tutto in modo un po' più lucido (i primi mesi dopo il tradimento ero sotto shock e l'unico obiettivo era far passare il dolore).

Poi sono passata attraverso vari periodi: c'erano momenti in cui mi sentivo vicina a mio marito ed ero convinta di amarlo profondamente, altri in cui non tradivo ma ero in continua tensione perché vicino a mio marito non stavo bene, altri in cui pensavo di separarmi e altri in cui lo tradivo e, come tutti i traditori, mi davo delle valide giustificazioni per quello che stavo facendo.

In questo periodo di transizione, in cui andavo a tentoni e non avevo certezze, ho scritto qui sopra e sì, la mia storia può sembrare un po' tortuosa e incoerente.

Io non so come fanno gli altri, può essere che un po' sciroccata io lo sia eh. Ma mi sembra che quando si affronta una crisi grossa (tradimento) e si elabora un lutto grosso (separazione) si vada molto ad alti e bassi.
Io ho cercato di affrontare quello che vivevo sul momento, tutto qui.

Poi, se proprio devo dirlo, uno dei pochi pregi che mi riconosco è di sapermi mettere in discussione ed essere disposta a cambiare idea. Non la trovo una cosa pessima.
Se passo attraverso un'esperienza come il tradimento e poi giudico che non fa per me, non significa che la rinneghi, ma che uscendone riesca a valutarla per quello che mi ha lasciato, sia nei suoi aspetti funzionali (che spesso esistono) che in quelli negativi. Non vedo la cosa brutta di questo, anzi.

Minerva, come al solito quoto te e poi divago, scusami.


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> più che altro cominci a crederci *quando ci sono persone che te lo ripetono per mesi e mesi *nonostante tu faccia di tutto per rimediare ad alcuni errori


Il punto è: perché a volte permettiamo alle persone di ripetercelo per mesi e mesi?

Questo è un perché importante da cui partire. Il grosso del lavoro arriva ora.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo, se uno prende tutti i miei post qui dentro come Sole e li legge dal primo all'ultimo, sicuramente li troverà incoerenti.
> 
> Il primo lo scrissi dopo aver confessato a mio marito di averlo tradito, erano passati 8-9 mesi dalla scoperta dei suoi tradimenti. Ebbè, ero nel pieno della crisi e stavo iniziando a rielaborare tutto in modo un po' più lucido (i primi mesi dopo il tradimento ero sotto shock e l'unico obiettivo era far passare il dolore).
> 
> ...


Io trovo la coerenza sopravvalutata. Se essere coerenti significa restare fedeli a un comportamento, e alla teoria che lo giustifica, anche quando si rivela sbagliato è meglio essere incoerenti.
E' come in politica quando si accusa un partito di essere diviso. E' una cosa che di per sé può essere positiva o negativa.
Entrambe le accuse sono valide quando nello stesso momento si sostiene una cosa e se ne fa un'altra.
Ma in fondo, qui, chi se ne frega potremmo mettercelo.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

dipende, cosa s'intende con coerenza. 

ho una posizione, più che altro, olistica della realtà. 
ogni cosa è in qualche modo, collegato / in relazione con tutto.
Cioè io sono io ... e mi adatto agli eventi che mi accadano. 

Spesso leggo come si ha una idea strana della coerenza. 
Cioè, anche se sbagli, meglio essere coerenti. 
Cavolata alla massima potenza, per me. 
Perché non prende in considerazione, gli avvenimenti in sé. 

Comunque. Sono stata tradita pure io. 
Capisco che possa essere una doccia ghiacciata. 
Leggiamo e leggiamo molte storie qui dentro. 
Ma non capisco una cosa Sole, cosa ti ha portato da uno stato di "shock",
che significa che nulla e per nulla, avevi preso in considerazione ciò ...
che allora credevi nella fedeltà, aveva un certo valore ecc. 
a poi tradire ripetutamente. Attenzione, non giudico il tradimento ora. 
Ma domande sulle motivazioni ... 
Perché non è una reazione tanto palese ... non si legge spesso ... 

Curiosità la mia ... perché avevo letto qualcosa, ma non qui. 

sienne


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende, cosa s'intende con coerenza.
> 
> ...


Lo shock era dovuto al tipo di tradimento e al modo in cui l'ho scoperto.
Con un clic sul suo pc (del tutto casuale tra l'altro) mi sono ritrovata a passare dal credere di avere un rapporto trasparente con un marito integerrimo (e spesso moraleggiante), al realizzare di essere sposata a un uomo che soffriva di sessodipendenza con relativa ossessione/frequentazione di prostitute.

Di botto mi sono ritrovata catapultata in una realtá che non avevo mai preso in considerazione, nonostante a posteriori posso dire che qualche segnale c'era.

Ah, sul perchè da una posizione di fedeltá sono poi arrivata a tradire. Come ho già detto, cara Sienne, nel mio matrimonio si è aperta una crisi profonda. Mio marito doveva recuperarsi e ritrovarsi, io mi sono trovata senza un compagno. O meglio, con un compagno che non poteva limitarsi a dirmi 'ho fatto un errore, non lo faró più, ricominciamo'.
Ricominciare per lui voleva dire fare un percorso di terapia lunghissimo e risolvere tanti problemi profondi.

Per tutelare me stessa ho deciso di staccarmi da lui. Gli sono rimasta accanto in attesa di riuscire a capire cosa ne sarebbe stato di lui e di me. Ma nel frattempo la coppia non esisteva più: eravamo io e lui, vicini ma lontani, ognuno impegnato a seguire la sua strada. Nella mia ho incontrato anche il tradimento. Ma se il nostro matrimonio non fosse stato in quella condizione, io non avrei mai tradito. Il tradimento non è nelle mie corde.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Sole,

oh, conosco come ci si sente, nel fare cose che non stanno nelle proprie corde. 
ma la mia è un altra storia, altro contesto ... altro tutto, una cosa tra me e me. 
ma il tradimento, è una cosa che riguarda anche la coppia ... perciò chiedevo. 

cioè, i motivi che mi hanno portata a "combinare" certe cose, le conosce per filo e per segno.
anche se sono trascorsi, aihme, già più di vent'anni. 
sono partita, che ti fosse più chiaro. ma non deve essere. 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quindi, in soldoni, sì, sono un'adolescente nel corpo di una donna di quarantanni...


... e capirai che rarità...


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e capirai che rarità...


Mal comune mezzo gaudio? 

La differenza, forse sottile, è tra chi ha vissuto, a livello sentimentale, l'adolescenza da adolescente e nell'età adulta non riesce a maturare da quelle sensazioni, non usa l'esperienza che ha fatto e continua a comportarsi e a reagire come un adolescente, e chi non ha vissuto l'adolescenza da adolescente e quando si ritrova a provare quelle sensazioni, sono sconosciute e un po' sconvolge il fatto di non saperle gestire, pur volendolo, perché la parte matura di sé sente che le deve saper gestire...

:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Alt!
> 
> Io i termini di paragone, li ho!
> 
> ...


Scusami: tu hai sessant'anni. Stai con tuo marito da trentacinque anni. Vuol dire che stai SOLO con lui dall'età di venticinque anni. Venticinque anni vuol dire che per quanto tu possa essere stata promiscua tuo marito non sarà stato il primo ma tutt'al più toh, il secondo. Non è cambia molto, sai com'è. Non è che una volta conosciuti due uomini (due ragazzi per la verità), di cui uno ed uno solo per più della metà della propria esistenza, tu abbia chissà quanta esperienza in materia. Per dire. 
Poi tutto il resto sono considerazioni che vabbè. Qua nessuno ti sta dicendo di lasciare tuo marito per sto tizio di quarantacinque anni. Anzi. Io ti sto dicendo che se vuoi toglierti lo sfizio faresti bene a farlo. Ma non con l'idea di trovarti un altro per la vita. Non so se è chiaro stavolta.


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Lo shock era dovuto al tipo di tradimento e al modo in cui l'ho scoperto.
> Con un clic sul suo pc (del tutto casuale tra l'altro) mi sono ritrovata a passare dal credere di avere un rapporto trasparente con un marito integerrimo (e spesso moraleggiante), al realizzare di essere sposata a un uomo che soffriva di sessodipendenza con relativa ossessione/frequentazione di prostitute.
> 
> Di botto mi sono ritrovata catapultata in una realtá che non avevo mai preso in considerazione, nonostante a posteriori posso dire che qualche segnale c'era.
> ...


Quando scopri di non conoscere la persona che hai accanto, alla quale ti sei affidata, quella che dovrebbe essere un punto di riferimento, come tu lo sei per lei, credo sia normale restare sconvolti.

Mi auguro che tuo marito ne venga fuori al più presto e che possiate ricostruire il vostro rapporto. Se sei ancora insieme a lui, penso che lo ami profondamente e che hai un coraggio a restare. Per il resto, siamo persone, nessuno è perfetto, si sbaglia tutti quanti...

In bocca al lupo!

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Il punto è: perché a volte permettiamo alle persone di ripetercelo per mesi e mesi?
> 
> Questo è un perché importante da cui partire. Il grosso del lavoro arriva ora.


Credo sia molto difficile guardarsi allo specchio serenamente, senza essere influenzati dall'immagine di noi che ci riportano gli altri. Io credo, però, che spesso capita che noi crediamo che gli altri ci vedano in un modo, mentre non è proprio così, in realtà è un'altra cosa ancora rispetto a quella che noi percepiamo.
Il grande lavoro da fare, a mio modesto avviso, è rendersi conto dei propri limiti e accettarli... :smile:


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo la coerenza sopravvalutata. Se essere coerenti significa restare fedeli a un comportamento, e alla teoria che lo giustifica, anche quando si rivela sbagliato è meglio essere incoerenti.
> E' come in politica quando si accusa un partito di essere diviso. E' una cosa che di per sé può essere positiva o negativa.
> Entrambe le accuse sono valide quando nello stesso momento si sostiene una cosa e se ne fa un'altra.
> Ma in fondo, qui, chi se ne frega potremmo mettercelo.


Non so, io credo che ci siano dei diversi tipi di coerenza e di incoerenza: predicare bene e razzolare male è un comportamento deleterio, soprattutto nell'educazione dei figli, ma perseverare in un comportamento sbagliato, che porta dolore a sé e ad altri, trincerandosi dietro una "coerenza" che maschera solo orgoglio (sempre a mio modesto avviso), è sbagliato lo stesso.

:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Joey, mi rendo conto che non è facile mettersi nei miei panni...
> Decidendo di scrivere qui, ho messo in conto che sarebbe stato difficile rendere in parole quello che provo e sicuramente, cercando di semplificare, ho trasmesso un'immagine di me un po' distorta.
> Questo lo dico senza fare alcuna polemica, e non voglio neanche dire cose come "nessuno mi capirà mai". E' veramente difficile per me (lo è sempre stato), comunicare le mie "paturnie". Mi sono resa conto, negli anni, che non sono "comuni". Ora passerò per presuntuosa, lo so. E' così difficile trovare le parole giuste...
> 
> ...


Sì. Ma io non è che ti sto dicendo nulla. Sai quante/i quattordicenni ci sono qui dentro intrappolati nel corpo di un ultra quarantenne? Che te lo dico a fare.
Io non mi aspetto proprio nulla da una che dice che non vede l'ora di essere nonna. Non ti ci vedo proprio a prendere il bagnino e trascinartelo in un bungalow. Al contrario, sono dell'opinione che tu ti ci faresti trascinare in quel bungalow piuttosto volentieri, a patto che sia lui a fare tutto, cioè a prendere le decisioni per te. Il che, dal mio personalissimo punto di vista più che adolescenziale è scemo. Per quello dicevo, dall'inizio, che ti conveniva lasciar paerdere e che, più che altro, siete una coppia di svantaggiati. Tu ed il bagnino. Perchè se è vero che ci si riscopre quindicenni alla mezz'età, è pure vero che il mondo è pieno di coglioni proprio di quell'età. E non è un caso.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Settembre 2013)

Ciao. Sei in una fase quasi ossessiva, che potrebbe diventare compulsiva e che è tipica  di chi si trova al bivio del desiderio di tradire. Non ti invidio. E non ho consigli da darti. Anche perché penso che in cuor tuo tu abbia già' preso una decisione pur magari non essendone conscia. Per quanto mi riguarda tra ossessione e sbaglio preferì' il secondo. Mi crogiolo meglio nel rimorso e nel senso di colpa che non nell'incertezza incompiuta. Ma sono scelte soggettive. Auguri


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo la coerenza sopravvalutata. Se essere coerenti significa restare fedeli a un comportamento, e alla teoria che lo giustifica, anche quando si rivela sbagliato è meglio essere incoerenti.
> E' come in politica quando si accusa un partito di essere diviso. E' una cosa che di per sé può essere positiva o negativa.
> Entrambe le accuse sono valide quando nello stesso momento si sostiene una cosa e se ne fa un'altra.
> Ma in fondo, qui, chi se ne frega potremmo mettercelo.


Ma il punto non è la mancanza di coerenza. Che vabbè, non sarebbe già il massimo diciamo. O meglio: cambiare continuamente idea non è questione di rivedere le proprie scelte ma di non essere sicura in maniera patologica, che è un filo diverso. Ma comunque, no. Il punto non è cambiare idea perchè uno s'accorge che è sbagliata, il punto è, sistematicamente, dire una cosa per un'altra. Coscientemente e scientificamente. La coerenza davvero non c'entra nulla, in questo caso. Il fatto che lo debba pure spiegare dà la misura di quanto, per l'ennesima volta, o Minni faccia finta di non capire o non capisca proprio. Presumo più la seconda che la prima. Ma vabbè.


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. Ma io non è che ti sto dicendo nulla. Sai quante/i quattordicenni ci sono qui dentro intrappolati nel corpo di un ultra quarantenne? Che te lo dico a fare.
> Io non mi aspetto proprio nulla da una che dice che non vede l'ora di essere nonna. Non ti ci vedo proprio a prendere il bagnino e trascinartelo in un bungalow. Al contrario, sono dell'opinione che tu ti ci faresti trascinare in quel bungalow piuttosto volentieri, a patto che sia lui a fare tutto, cioè a prendere le decisioni per te. Il che, dal mio personalissimo punto di vista più che adolescenziale è scemo. Per quello dicevo, dall'inizio, che ti conveniva lasciar paerdere e che, più che altro, siete una coppia di svantaggiati. Tu ed il bagnino. Perchè se è vero che ci si riscopre quindicenni alla mezz'età, è pure vero che il mondo è pieno di coglioni proprio di quell'età. E non è un caso.


Mi dispiace Joey di non riuscire a spiegarmi, con te...


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao. Sei in una fase quasi ossessiva, che potrebbe diventare compulsiva e che è tipica  di chi si trova al bivio del desiderio di tradire. Non ti invidio. E non ho consigli da darti. Anche perché penso che in cuor tuo tu abbia già' preso una decisione pur magari non essendone conscia. Per quanto mi riguarda tra ossessione e sbaglio preferì' il secondo. Mi crogiolo meglio nel rimorso e nel senso di colpa che non nell'incertezza incompiuta. Ma sono scelte soggettive. Auguri


Ciao! Grazie! La fase ossessiva sono sicura che è passata... c'era stata, ma sono convinta di averla superata...
Staremo a vedere...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao! Grazie! La fase ossessiva sono sicura che è passata... c'era stata, ma sono convinta di averla superata...
> Staremo a vedere...


Buonlunedi'Lola!sono curioso...quindi tra qualche giorno,quando vedrai colui che non sara'il tuo amante,come ti comporterai??saluto cordiale,come con tutti i genitori??o lo terrai''alla larga''???ciao!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Joey di non riuscire a spiegarmi, con te...


Tranquilla, mica c'è un mondo da spiegare. Alle volte qui uno si fa due palle proprio per quel motivo. Ci si avvita senza soluzione di continuità su concetti talmente palesi che in effetti basterebbero quattro righe in croce. Tra l'altro sempre sul medesimo argomento. Tu pensa quanto stanno in botta quelle persone che vengono qui SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE per dissertare/sviscerare sull'argomento tradimento. Non è che ti devi spiegare, è che è così. Lascia perdere.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao! Grazie! La fase ossessiva sono sicura che è passata... c'era stata, ma sono convinta di averla superata...
> Staremo a vedere...


Aspetta di rivederlo prima di dirlo 
Per come ti vedo io hai usato la testa e ti stai sforzando di fare quella che é o ti sembra la cosa giusta.
Non so cosa augurarti...a me ricordi sempre la pentola a pressione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mal comune mezzo gaudio?
> 
> La differenza, forse sottile, è tra chi ha vissuto, a livello sentimentale, l'adolescenza da adolescente e nell'età adulta non riesce a maturare da quelle sensazioni, non usa l'esperienza che ha fatto e continua a comportarsi e a reagire come un adolescente, e chi non ha vissuto l'adolescenza da adolescente e quando si ritrova a provare quelle sensazioni, sono sconosciute e un po' sconvolge il fatto di non saperle gestire, pur volendolo, perché la parte matura di sé sente che le deve saper gestire...
> 
> :smile:


non so se c'è differenza tra persone che hanno vissuto in un modo o in un altro. So soltanto che, l'ho visto in persone che avevano tanti anni più di me, ci si può rassegnare ai cambiamenti che il tempo ci impone in tante cose... ma dentro grazie agli dei non tutti invecchiano.
Non soltanto per quanto riguarda la sfera delle emozioni sessuali, ma adesso di questo stiamo parlando.
Ho conosciuto persone che si sono innamorate come ragazzini a settantanni.
Ed io personalmente non lo trovo indecoroso o sconveniente, lo trovo anzi meraviglioso, se ovviamente accanto alla capacità di emozionarsi da ragazzini permane comunque un modo di elaborare le emozioni da adulto.
L'emozione non ha età, ma con l'età dovremmo acquisire la capacità di decidere se valga o meno la pena di lasciarsi andare, perchè mediamente abbiamo da perdere più di quello che avevamo a quindici anni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusami: tu hai sessant'anni. Stai con tuo marito da trentacinque anni. Vuol dire che stai SOLO con lui dall'età di venticinque anni. *Venticinque anni vuol dire che per quanto tu possa essere stata promiscua tuo marito non sarà stato il primo ma tutt'al più toh, il secondo.* Non è cambia molto, sai com'è. Non è che una volta conosciuti due uomini (due ragazzi per la verità), di cui uno ed uno solo per più della metà della propria esistenza, tu abbia chissà quanta esperienza in materia. Per dire.
> Poi tutto il resto sono considerazioni che vabbè. Qua nessuno ti sta dicendo di lasciare tuo marito per sto tizio di quarantacinque anni. Anzi. Io ti sto dicendo che se vuoi toglierti lo sfizio faresti bene a farlo. Ma non con l'idea di trovarti un altro per la vita. Non so se è chiaro stavolta.


che strano calcolo...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che strano calcolo...


Non è un calcolo. Poi oh, se una a venticinque anni ha fatto ciccia de porco, è un altro discorso. Io immagino che una a quell'età abbia avuto una o due esperienze. Poi, ci quando si parla, di trentacinque anni fa? E mica era tutto sbracato come adesso. 
In ogni caso, anche se si fosse scopata mezzo mondo, è successo più di un quarto di secolo fa. Voglio dire, ne è passato di tempo da quando era, uh?, sul pezzo. Non è mica strano che una magari dopo quasi quarant'anni di uno ed uno solo abbia qualche lacuna, no?


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so se c'è differenza tra persone che hanno vissuto in un modo o in un altro. So soltanto che, l'ho visto in persone che avevano tanti anni più di me, ci si può rassegnare ai cambiamenti che il tempo ci impone in tante cose... ma dentro grazie agli dei non tutti invecchiano.
> Non soltanto per quanto riguarda la sfera delle emozioni sessuali, ma adesso di questo stiamo parlando.
> Ho conosciuto persone che si sono innamorate come ragazzini a settantanni.
> Ed io personalmente non lo trovo indecoroso o sconveniente, lo trovo anzi meraviglioso, se ovviamente accanto alla capacità di emozionarsi da ragazzini permane comunque un modo di elaborare le emozioni da adulto.
> L'emozione non ha età, ma *con l'età dovremmo acquisire la capacità di decidere se valga o meno la pena di lasciarsi andare, perchè mediamente abbiamo da perdere più di quello che avevamo a quindici anni*.


Sul grassetto sono pienamente d'accordo con te e fa parte, secondo me, del saper gestire con maturità certe pulsioni e le emozioni che queste pulsioni ti danno. E' bello riuscire a innamorarsi a settant'anni, ma non è d'innamoramento che io ho sempre parlato per il mio "non-problema", ma di pulsioni che posso non riuscire a gestire.

Comunque, a mio modesto avviso, il vissuto di ognuno ha la sua importanza, le esperienze insegnano sempre, le prime esperienze sono sempre quelle più difficili da gestire...


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusami: tu hai sessant'anni. Stai con tuo marito da trentacinque anni. Vuol dire che stai SOLO con lui dall'età di venticinque anni. Venticinque anni vuol dire che per quanto tu possa essere stata promiscua tuo marito non sarà stato il primo ma tutt'al più toh, il secondo. Non è cambia molto, sai com'è. Non è che una volta conosciuti due uomini (due ragazzi per la verità), di cui uno ed uno solo per più della metà della propria esistenza, tu abbia chissà quanta esperienza in materia. Per dire.
> Poi tutto il resto sono considerazioni che vabbè. Qua nessuno ti sta dicendo di lasciare tuo marito per sto tizio di quarantacinque anni. Anzi. Io ti sto dicendo che se vuoi toglierti lo sfizio faresti bene a farlo. Ma non con l'idea di trovarti un altro per la vita. Non so se è chiaro stavolta.


quale sarebbe il numero valido di uomini o di donne per potersi definire esperti?
e poi bisognerebbe calcolare il numero di volte che si è stati con loro per poter giudicare?
e il tipo che potevano rappresentare può far pesare la bilancia su alcuni tipo vale per due o tre...mezzo?


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonlunedi'Lola!sono curioso...quindi tra qualche giorno,quando vedrai colui che non sara'il tuo amante,come ti comporterai??saluto cordiale,come con tutti i genitori??o lo terrai''alla larga''???ciao!


Buon lunedì a te, Lothar! 
Sono curiosa anche io, mi sento più forte!
Credo andrò al mio vecchio orario, quindi a meno cinque, e che lo saluterò semplicemente come saluterò tutti gli altri.

Se si avvicinerà per parlarmi, vedrò che effetto mi farà e, se ha ragione farfalla, verrò a piangere qui, a farmi dare della fedigrafa o della stupida o della passiva che non si prende responsabilità e poi: benvenuta tra gli adulti adolescenti!  :carneval:

So che mi sento più sicura di me e del mio matrimonio e che sto trovando il posto a questa lola adolescente proprio all'interno del rapporto con mio marito.
Mi sono rivolta anche a voi proprio per trovare soluzioni, non per farmi dare una pacca sulle spalle...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale sarebbe il numero valido di uomini o di donne per potersi definire esperti?
> e poi bisognerebbe calcolare il numero di volte che si è stati con loro per poter giudicare?
> e il tipo che potevano rappresentare può far pesare la bilancia su alcuni tipo vale per due o tre...mezzo?


Minni porca puttana, tu devi farti curare. Che in materia di sesso c'hai tante di quelle turbe che il poverino che ci metterebbe mano potrebbe alternativamente o finire per tagliarsi i coglioni da solo o vincere il pulitzer e poi magari pure il nobel per la scienza. 
E' chiaro che NON C'E' un numero specifico e che l'esperienza in materia è una cosa realtiva. Ma se tu conosci/hai conosciuto uno o due uomini in tutta la vita e l'ultimo per più della metà della tua esistenza ALLORA E' PIUTTOSTO PROBABILE che magari tu non abbia visto/conosciuto proprio tutto tutto, in materia di uomini e sesso. Non è difficile, e se t'impegni puoi anche farcela a capirlo. Forse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è un calcolo. Poi oh, se una a venticinque anni ha fatto ciccia de porco, è un altro discorso. *Io immagino che una a quell'età abbia avuto una o due esperienze*. Poi, ci quando si parla, di trentacinque anni fa? E mica era tutto sbracato come adesso.
> In ogni caso, anche se si fosse scopata mezzo mondo, è successo più di un quarto di secolo fa. Voglio dire, ne è passato di tempo da quando era, uh?, sul pezzo. Non è mica strano che una magari dopo quasi quarant'anni di uno ed uno solo abbia qualche lacuna, no?


boh. Io di donne che a 25 anni avevano avuto una sola esperienza(e con un ragazzo, poi...) ne conosco percentualmente poche. E non credo che la tecnologia abbia fatto passi da gigante e che sia necessario un corso di aggiornamento. Sono altre le insicurezze che ha una donna che, passata la prima giovinezza, si trova ad avere il primo rapporto con un uomo, sono altre le vulnerabilità.
E l'ultima cosa che ti passa per la testa è che possa essere per il resto della vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranquilla, mica c'è un mondo da spiegare. Alle volte qui uno si fa due palle proprio per quel motivo. *Ci si avvita senza soluzione di continuità su concetti talmente palesi che in effetti basterebbero quattro righe in croce.* Tra l'altro sempre sul medesimo argomento. Tu pensa quanto stanno in botta quelle persone che vengono qui SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE per dissertare/sviscerare sull'argomento tradimento. Non è che ti devi spiegare, è che è così. Lascia perdere.


quoto
anche il resto


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sul grassetto sono pienamente d'accordo con te e fa parte, secondo me, del saper gestire con maturità certe pulsioni e le emozioni che queste pulsioni ti danno. E' bello riuscire a innamorarsi a settant'anni, ma non è d'innamoramento che io ho sempre parlato per il mio "non-problema", ma di pulsioni che posso non riuscire a gestire.
> 
> Comunque, a mio modesto avviso, il vissuto di ognuno ha la sua importanza, le esperienze insegnano sempre, *le prime esperienze sono sempre quelle più difficili da gestire...
> *


ma certo.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni porca puttana, *tu devi farti curare*. Che in materia di sesso c'hai tante di quelle turbe che il poverino che ci metterebbe mano potrebbe alternativamente o finire per tagliarsi i coglioni da solo o vincere il pulitzer e poi magari pure il nobel per la scienza.
> E' chiaro che NON C'E' un numero specifico e che l'esperienza in materia è una cosa realtiva. Ma se tu conosci/hai conosciuto uno o due uomini in tutta la vita e l'ultimo per più della metà della tua esistenza ALLORA E' PIUTTOSTO PROBABILE che magari tu non abbia visto/conosciuto proprio tutto tutto, in materia di uomini e sesso. Non è difficile, e se t'impegni puoi anche farcela a capirlo. Forse.


va bene ,oggi però ho da fare


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è un calcolo. Poi oh, se una* a venticinque anni ha fatto ciccia de porco, *è un altro discorso. Io immagino che una a quell'età abbia avuto una o due esperienze. Poi, ci quando si parla, di trentacinque anni fa? E mica era tutto sbracato come adesso.
> In ogni caso, anche se si fosse scopata mezzo mondo, è successo più di un quarto di secolo fa. Voglio dire, ne è passato di tempo da quando era, uh?, sul pezzo. Non è mica strano che una magari dopo quasi quarant'anni di uno ed uno solo abbia qualche lacuna, no?


cicca da porco è troia?
ma come


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> boh. Io di donne che a 25 anni avevano avuto una sola esperienza(e con un ragazzo, poi...) ne conosco percentualmente poche. E non credo che la tecnologia abbia fatto passi da gigante e che sia necessario un corso di aggiornamento. Sono altre le insicurezze che ha una donna che, passata la prima giovinezza, si trova ad avere il primo rapporto con un uomo, sono altre le vulnerabilità.
> E l'ultima cosa che ti passa per la testa è che possa essere per il resto della vita.


Ma a venticinque anni tu SEI un ragazzo. Mica sei un uomo. Ammettendo che a venticinque anni una vada con coetanei o suppergiù. Poi se è andata con un ultraquarantenne è un altro discorso. 
Poi: tu credi che non un sola esperienza, io ti dico che a quell'età e quarant'anni fa invece è probabile. Merda, succede spesso anche adesso che, ripeto, è tutto sbracato. E non parlo di tecnologia, ovviamente. 
Poi ancora: le vulnerabilità di Devastata sono talmente tante in questo momento da poterci riempire una treccani. Io non stavo parlando di Devstata tout court, rispondevo ad un suo post specifico. Non so se è chiaro.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cicca da porco è troia?
> ma come


No, ed infatti hai ricapito fischi per fiaschi. Vacci stamattina da uno bravo. Non attendere oltre.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ed infatti hai ricapito fischi per fiaschi. Vacci stamattina da uno bravo. Non attendere oltre.


cosa intendevi ?
magari mi impegno e capisco


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa intendevi ?
> magari mi impegno e capisco


Ciccia de porco è un modo di dire intendendo che non c'era scampo per nessuno/ha fatto tabula rasa. Il che, per inciso, io non lo assoacio affatto al termine troia. Cioè, se una si fa questo mondo e quest'altro perchè non è che si fa problemi e non fa torto a nessuno non la definisco nè troia nè niente. Non l'ho mai fatto, e figurati se l'ho mai fatto qui. Quindi sta cosa della troia è tutta farina del tuo sacco. Non del mio.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciccia de porco è un modo di dire intendendo che non c'era scampo per nessuno/ha fatto tabula rasa. Il che, per inciso, io non lo assoacio affatto al termine troia. Cioè, se una si fa questo mondo e quest'altro perchè non è che si fa problemi e non fa torto a nessuno non la definisco nè troia nè niente. Non l'ho mai fatto, e figurati se l'ho mai fatto qui. Quindi sta cosa della troia è tutta farina del tuo sacco. Non del mio.


ma allora perché chiamarla ciccia da porco se è semplicemente una senza problemi .sei bizzarro


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora perché chiamarla ciccia da porco se è semplicemente una senza problemi .sei bizzarro


Ma non è LEI la ciccia de porco. E' un modo dire per indicare qualcuno che non ci lascia nulla in una data situazione. Gesù. Eppure non scrivo mica così male. Cioè, scrivo di fretta, ma penso mi si capisca, almeno a livello linguistico. Minchia. Vabbè. Portami un caffè, veloce.


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranquilla, mica c'è un mondo da spiegare. Alle volte qui uno si fa due palle proprio per quel motivo. Ci si avvita senza soluzione di continuità su concetti talmente palesi che in effetti basterebbero quattro righe in croce. Tra l'altro sempre sul medesimo argomento. Tu pensa quanto stanno in botta quelle persone che vengono qui SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE per dissertare/sviscerare sull'argomento tradimento. Non è che ti devi spiegare, è che è così. Lascia perdere.


Il "lascia perdere" è riferito al cercare di spiegarmi o al tradimento?  
Comunque, è vero che ognuno rischia di avvitarsi nei propri problemi e non riesce a vedere l'uscita...
Però... ho l'impressione che tu sia troppo drastico...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buon lunedì a te, Lothar!
> Sono curiosa anche io, mi sento più forte!
> Credo andrò al mio vecchio orario, quindi a meno cinque, e che lo saluterò semplicemente come saluterò tutti gli altri.
> 
> ...


Non capisco perché se ho ragione dovresti venire a piangere... 
Di nuovo confusa probabile ma non vedo la ragione per cui piangere


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il "lascia perdere" è riferito al cercare di spiegarmi o al tradimento?
> Comunque, è vero che ognuno rischia di avvitarsi nei propri problemi e non riesce a vedere l'uscita...
> Però... ho l'impressione che tu sia troppo drastico...


Lascia perdere era riferito ad entrambi. Comunque io non è che sono drastico, è che ad un certo momento taglio corto perchè la situazione l'ho ben chiara.


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aspetta di rivederlo prima di dirlo
> Per come ti vedo io hai usato la testa e ti stai sforzando di fare quella che é o ti sembra la cosa giusta.
> Non so cosa augurarti...a me ricordi sempre la pentola a pressione...


Sto aspettando, infatti. E' un altro tipo di attesa, però, rispetto a quella di una settimana fa. Per questo dico che mi sento più forte: "mi sento" so che non significa "sono", questo lo vedrò solo quando arriverà il momento giusto...

Mio marito ha tirato un po' su la valvola...  :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Molto di più, alto, magro, sensibile, deve piacergli palpare qualcosa, sia la moglie che io ne abbiamo in abbondanza, mi corteggia discretamente da oltre un anno, prima della bomba anche se già sospettavo, mi dava del lei fino a pochi mesi fa, almeno è sincero, va molto d'accordo con la moglie,* per me sarebbe un esperimento, per capire come ragionava mio marito,* visto che ancora sostiene che non vorrebbe stare con nessun altra.
> 
> Per ora solo parole, complimenti, qualche aperitivo insieme, un caloroso abbraccio alla partenza, una telefonata ieri, da lui, quando ero in aeroporto. Mi aspetta, dice. Io non lo cerco sicuramente. Sa dove vivo, molto molto bene.


Devy... no.
Se quella è la motivazione, no, lascia perdere.
Altra cosa sarebbe se dicessi: alla luce attuale delle cose, tirate le somme, non ho più interesse per mio marito e quindi...
Ma se lo fai per capire... non serve a un tubo, perchè comunque parti da una motivazione diversa e sbagliata.
Nel tradimento di tuo marito, tu non c'eri.
Se tu adesso andassi col 45enne con questi intenti, tuo marito sarebbe presente.
E quello potrebbe essere una catastrofe, fosse pure un pornodivo single... perchè non ci staresti con la testa.
Devi prima mettere un punto, andare a capo, girare la pagina e scrivere: capitolo 2.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buon lunedì a te, Lothar!
> Sono curiosa anche io, mi sento più forte!
> Credo andrò al mio vecchio orario, quindi a meno cinque, e che lo saluterò semplicemente come saluterò tutti gli altri.
> 
> ...


ciao cara Lola,quello sara'il momento fatidico.Ma voi donne siete regine no'??Vi basta un'occhiata per raggelare,o ..incendiare...e se l'amico capisce che la trippa per i gatti e'finita..vedi come si eclissa.


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco perché se ho ragione dovresti venire a piangere...
> Di nuovo confusa probabile ma non vedo la ragione per cui piangere


Volevo dire che se la forza che sento ora è solo un'illusione e mi ritrovo di nuovo turbata a fare la torda davanti al bagnino, ecco allora penso che verrei a sbattare la testa al muro e sbattere la testa volontariamente fa comunque male e il dolore porta le lacrime...

Se ho capito bene, tu dici che l'istinto che ho provato sarà difficile togliermelo e che prima o poi esploderò in qualche modo, giusto?
Dici anche che ritieni difficile che io riesca a convogliare il tutto dentro il mio matrimonio esclusivo, giusto?

Dimmi se non ho frainteso...


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao cara Lola,quello sara'il momento fatidico.Ma voi donne siete regine no'??Vi basta un'occhiata per raggelare,o ..incendiare...e se l'amico capisce che la trippa per i gatti e'finita..vedi come si eclissa.


...ti racconterò il fugone dopo occhiata raggelante... 

p.s.: proprio ultimamente ho scoperto di saperla fare...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Devy... no.
> Se quella è la motivazione, no, lascia perdere.
> Altra cosa sarebbe se dicessi: alla luce attuale delle cose, tirate le somme, non ho più interesse per mio marito e quindi...
> Ma se lo fai per capire... non serve a un tubo, perchè comunque parti da una motivazione diversa e sbagliata.
> ...


Ma porca puttana, il marito è SEMPRE PRESENTE COMUNQUE. E mica andrebbe con un altro, così, a buzzo. La motivazione sarebbe sempre il marito. Minchia quante paranoie. E fagli fare un'accidenti di scopata. Magari se la gode pure, il sesso da solo può far bene, in certi casi. E se invece no, amen. E che è. Le motivazioni sbagliate. Mammamammamamma.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...ti racconterò il fugone dopo occhiata raggelante...
> 
> p.s.: proprio ultimamente ho scoperto di saperla fare...



se ha un decimo di indole lothariana,ti saluta signorilmente..e si tiene alla larga.
ma ,pare che sia virtu'rarissima.....perche'di rompi palle insistenti,e'pieno il mondo


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Volevo dire che se la forza che sento ora è solo un'illusione e mi ritrovo di nuovo turbata a fare la torda davanti al bagnino, ecco allora penso che verrei a sbattare la testa al muro e sbattere la testa volontariamente fa comunque male e il dolore porta le lacrime...
> 
> Se ho capito bene, tu dici che l'istinto che ho provato sarà difficile togliermelo e che prima o poi esploderò in qualche modo, giusto?
> Dici anche che ritieni difficile che io riesca a convogliare il tutto dentro il mio matrimonio esclusivo, giusto?
> ...


Intendo dire che stai ragionando con la testa, con quello che ti hanno insegnato essere giusto, con la "brava ragazza" che sei e soffochi tutto il resto.
Ora molto diprnderà da quanto la "cattiva ragazza" riuscirà a starsene buona.
Magari l'hai cacciata in wualche posto buio e li resta. Secondo me devi solo essere consapevole che c'é e non illuderti di averla sconfitta per sempre


----------



## feather (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora molto diprnderà da quanto la "cattiva ragazza" riuscirà a starsene buona.
> Magari l'hai cacciata in wualche posto buio e li resta. Secondo me devi solo essere consapevole che c'é e non illuderti di averla sconfitta per sempre


Questo è interessante.
È davvero fattibile sperare di oscurare una parte di sé? Con quali conseguenze? E per quanto tempo?
È davvero possibile reprimere i propri bisogni interiori?
Le coppie che non tradiscono lo fanno perché non ne sentono il bisogno (quantomeno non con forza)? O perché sono dei campioni nel reprimere parti di sé?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo è interessante.
> È davvero fattibile sperare di oscurare una parte di sé? Con quali conseguenze? E per quanto tempo?
> È davvero possibile reprimere i propri bisogni interiori?
> Le coppie che non tradiscono lo fanno perché non ne sentono il bisogno (quantomeno non con forza)? O perché sono dei campioni nel reprimere parti di sé?


Credo che sia possibile. Le conseguenze? Non piacevoli per te stessa ma sicuramente fai felici le persone che ami. 
Io credo che per quel che riguarda le coppie ci siano coppie che non si tradiscono perché si bastano ( nell'accezione del termine più positiva possibile, il partener risponde a tutte le esigenze più importanti tanto da sapere che nessuno puó essere migliore per se stessi ) e coppie che non lo fanno per paura. 
Finché la pentola a pressione, appunto, non scoppia


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, il marito è SEMPRE PRESENTE COMUNQUE. E mica andrebbe con un altro, così, a buzzo. La motivazione sarebbe sempre il marito. Minchia quante paranoie. E fagli fare un'accidenti di scopata. Magari se la gode pure, *il sesso da solo può far bene*, in certi casi. E se invece no, amen. E che è. Le motivazioni sbagliate. Mammamammamamma.


Mentre stai lì a chiederti se era quello che provava tuo marito? Sarebbe SOLO sesso o un modo perverso di continuare a darsi martellate sulle gengive, perdipiù con l'aggravante della premeditazione e senza uno straccio di coinvolgimento, di desiderio vero?
Non intrigata da quell'uomo, ma dal desiderio perverso di provare quello che ha provato suo marito?
Cazzerola JB ma che è, una commedia anni '60?
Altro che lacune dovute alla mancanza di esercizio o di varietà, che è una minchiata inaudita.


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se ha un decimo di indole lothariana,ti saluta signorilmente..e si tiene alla larga.
> ma ,pare che sia virtu'rarissima.....perche'di rompi palle insistenti,e'pieno il mondo


C'è da augurarsi di incontrare un tuo clone... il punto è che non dipende da lui, ma da me... :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che sia possibile. Le conseguenze? Non piacevoli per te stessa ma sicuramente fai felici le persone che ami.
> Io credo che per quel che riguarda le coppie ci siano coppie che non si tradiscono perché si bastano ( nell'accezione del termine più positiva possibile, il partener risponde a tutte le esigenze più importanti tanto da sapere che nessuno puó essere migliore per se stessi ) e coppie che non lo fanno per paura.
> Finché la pentola a pressione, appunto, non scoppia



Mi sono convinto che ci siano coppie fedeli,che manco sanno esista il tradimento...non ci pensano proprio.
Finche'non si prova.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi sono convinto che ci siano coppie fedeli,che manco sanno esista il tradimento...non ci pensano proprio.
> Finche'non si prova.


Quoto. :up:


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendo dire che stai ragionando con la testa, con quello che ti hanno insegnato essere giusto, con la "brava ragazza" che sei e soffochi tutto il resto.
> Ora molto diprnderà da quanto la "cattiva ragazza" riuscirà a starsene buona.
> Magari l'hai cacciata in wualche posto buio e li resta. Secondo me devi solo essere consapevole che c'é e non illuderti di averla sconfitta per sempre


La "cattiva ragazza" è qui seduta accanto a me e sta cercando il suo posto nella mia vita, senza distruggerla. Abbiamo parlato e lei è d'accordo. Io, come contropartita, la faccio vestire e truccare e sistemarsi i capelli; le faccio mandare a quel paese chi ci disturba; la faccio giocare al gatto con il topo con mio marito... ok, basta così, altrimenti passo per schizofrenica...

Sto cercando di dire: questa parte di me ora c'è e non posso soffocarla, perché so che me ne pentirei più avanti. Ho messo mio marito davanti a questa cosa, lui sembra apprezzare, anche certe discussioni serie e incalzanti su noi due. Ci sono dei risultati in tutto questo: a fine mese dovrei fare un viaggio all'estero legato al mio hobby/lavoro e lo farò da sola, perché riguarda solo me.

Non è una parte di me da rifiutare e nascondere, ma da accettare.

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo è interessante.
> È davvero fattibile sperare di oscurare una parte di sé? Con quali conseguenze? E per quanto tempo?
> È davvero possibile reprimere i propri bisogni interiori?
> Le coppie che non tradiscono lo fanno perché non ne sentono il bisogno (quantomeno non con forza)? O perché sono dei campioni nel reprimere parti di sé?


Io credo sia deleterio oscurare una parte di sé per il quieto vivere o per paura. E' una bomba a orologeria...

Penso che quando arriva, bisogna fare un bilancio sincero e poi decidere il da farsi. Sono contraria a chi resta insieme per convenienza o per paura.

Credo che condividere sia un buon metodo per capire dove si è come coppia e dove si vuole andare. Credo che potersi svelare all'altro per quello che veramente si è (anche nelle parti negative), senza paura di essere giudicati, possa aiutare a stare serenamente insieme a qualcuno senza sentire o seguire l'eventuale impulso erotico verso un'altra persona.

:smile:


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non so, io credo che ci siano dei diversi tipi di coerenza e di incoerenza: *predicare bene e razzolare male è un comportamento deleterio, soprattutto nell'educazione dei figli, ma perseverare in un comportamento sbagliato, che porta dolore a sé e ad altri, trincerandosi dietro una "coerenza" che maschera solo orgoglio (sempre a mio modesto avviso), è sbagliato lo stesso.
> *
> :smile:


Sono d'accordo con te!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mentre stai lì a chiederti se era quello che provava tuo marito? Sarebbe SOLO sesso o un modo perverso di continuare a darsi martellate sulle gengive, perdipiù con l'aggravante della premeditazione e senza uno straccio di coinvolgimento, di desiderio vero?
> Non intrigata da quell'uomo, ma dal desiderio perverso di provare quello che ha provato suo marito?
> Cazzerola JB ma che è, una commedia anni '60?
> *Altro che lacune dovute alla mancanza di esercizio o di varietà, che è una minchiata inaudita*.


Guarda il discorso era un filo diverso. Ma giusto un filo, perchè si discorreva se lei sapesse tutto o meno in merito agli uomini, indipendentemente dal fatto che andare con sto tizio fosse una buona o una cattiva cosa. Cioè, non c'entra nulla il sesso in merito al suo desiderio o meno di tradire il marito. Però quello che andrebbe a fare poi sarebbe sesso ed appunto si parlava di quello e di come eventualmente sarebbe stato. O sarà. Detto questo: SOLO sesso non è mica IL MALE. Anzi, ripeto, a volte è terapeutico. O può esserlo. Lei è INTRIGATA da questo uomo. Lo è, ovviamente, perchè il marito ha fatto quello che ha fatto ma ciò non di meno LO E'. E allora? Perchè martellarsi sulle gengive? Sei scema? Perchè non provare? Cosa ti fa pensare che debba esserci tutto sto coinvolgimento nel sesso con qualcuno? Quale coinvolgimento? Ma che a sessant'anni mò una pensa davvero che per scoparsi uno bisogna perderci la testa o sentire le farfalle nello stomaco o non pensare ad altro o che ne so? Soprattutto una scopata EXTRA? Che cazzo dici, oh? Sarà così per te, ma non vedo perchè lei dovrebbe farsi sti problemi che magari ti farai tu.


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendo dire che stai ragionando con la testa, con quello che ti hanno insegnato essere giusto, con la "brava ragazza" che sei e soffochi tutto il resto.
> Ora molto diprnderà da quanto la "cattiva ragazza" riuscirà a starsene buona.
> Magari l'hai cacciata in wualche posto buio e li resta. Secondo me devi solo essere consapevole che c'é e non illuderti di averla sconfitta per sempre





feather ha detto:


> Questo è interessante.
> È davvero fattibile sperare di oscurare una parte di sé? Con quali conseguenze? E per quanto tempo?
> È davvero possibile reprimere i propri bisogni interiori?
> Le coppie che non tradiscono lo fanno perché non ne sentono il bisogno (quantomeno non con forza)? O perché sono dei campioni nel reprimere parti di sé?


Gli istinti che emergono quando si sente la voglia di tradire sono materiale su cui lavorare.

Ci sono due piani su cui muoversi.

Quello morale (giusto/sbagliato): se ci muoviamo su questo, penso sia corretto dire che tradire e mentire a qualcuno che si fida di noi sia una delle cose più odiose che si possano fare.

Quello psicologico: se accantoniamo tutto il resto, la spinta al tradimento e gli istinti che ci stanno sotto sono una spia, qualcosa che ci dice che non siamo proprio del tutto soddisfatti della nostra vita di coppia o di noi stessi. E che è opportuno rivedere qualcosa. Quindi possono avere una valenza positiva.

Se per questioni morali e di correttezza noi decidiamo di 'reprimerci' perché non ce la sentiamo di tradire il nostro partner, non è detto che sull'altro piano non possiamo continuare a lavorare su di noi per capire meglio il perché sentiamo questo impulso a tradire.
Potremmo scoprire che il rapporto con il nostro compagno non ci soddisfa del tutto, o che viviamo una fase di crisi individuale, o che abbiamo semplicemente bisogno di fare i conti con una parte di noi che non era mai emersa.
Per affrontare tutto questo, il fatto che si tradisca o meno è ininfluente. Si può lavorare sulle proprie emozioni anche senza finire a letto con qualcuno.

Certo, sperimentare direttamente il tradimento può essere una bella scossa.
Ma può voler dire anche mettere in moto una serie di conseguenze dentro e fuori di noi, che dobbiamo essere disposti ad affrontare senza sconti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda il discorso era un filo diverso. Ma giusto un filo, perchè si discorreva se lei sapesse tutto o meno in merito agi uomini, indipendentemente dal fatto che andare con sto tizio fosse una buona o una cattiva cosa. Cioè, non c'entra nulla il sesso in merito al suo desiderio o meno di tradire il marito. Però quello che andrebbe a fare poi sarebbe sesso ed appunto si parlava di quello e di come eventualmente sarebbe stato. O sarà. Detto questo:
> SOLO sesso non è mica IL MALE. Anzi, ripeto, a volte è terapeutico. O può esserlo. Lei è INTRIGATA da questo uomo. Lo è, ovviamente, perchè il marito ha fatto quello che ha fatto ma ciò non di meno LO E'. E allora? Perchè martellarsi sulle gengive? Sei scema? Perchè non provare? Cosa ti fa pensare che debba esserci tutto sto coinvolgimento nel sesso con qualcuno? Quale coinvolgimento? Ma che a sessant'anni mò una pensa davvero che per scoparsi uno bisogna perderci la testa o sentire le farfalle nello stomaco o non pensare ad altro o che ne so? Soprattutto una scopata EXTRA? Che cazzo dici, oh? Sarà così per te, ma non vedo perchè lei dovrebbe farsi sti problemi che magari ti farai tu.


ma quali farfalle nello stomaco... per favore. Secondo me Devy non è affatto intrigata da quest'uomo. E' intrigata dal voler rivivere, cogliendo quest'occasione, quello che ha vissuto suo marito.
Il suo fine non è il sesso, il sesso è il mezzo per farsi altre pippe mentali.Ma non perchè lo dico io: l'ha scritto lei. Sarebbe meglio paradossalmente se lo facesse per fargliela pagare perchè forse, dico forse, non starebbe tutto il tempo ad arrovellarsi su cosa sta provando e se è la stessa roba che provava lui e se anche lui ha fatto così o colà. E se non cogli che questa è una cosa mentalmente perversa(nel senso di autolesiva) che assai difficilmente può trasformare un rapporto sessuale in qualcosa di appagante, scemo ci sei tu e 3/4 della palazzina tua.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quali farfalle nello stomaco... per favore. Secondo me Devy non è affatto intrigata da quest'uomo. E' intrigata dal voler rivivere, cogliendo quest'occasione, quello che ha vissuto suo marito.
> Il suo fine non è il sesso, il sesso è il mezzo per farsi altre pippe mentali.Ma non perchè lo dico io: l'ha scritto lei. Sarebbe meglio paradossalmente se lo facesse per fargliela pagare perchè forse, dico forse, non starebbe tutto il tempo ad arrovellarsi su cosa sta provando e se è la stessa roba che provava lui e se anche lui ha fatto così o colà.* E se non cogli che questa è una cosa mentalmente perversa(nel senso di autolesiva) che assai difficilmente può trasformare un rapporto sessuale in qualcosa di appagante, scemo ci sei tu e 3/4 della palazzina tua*.


Ah ah!? Che stiamo a rifare, a chi ce l'ha più lungo? A chi s'offende prima? Io mica m'offendo. Anzi. Tu sì, evidentemente. Ma poi secondo te un cazzo di nulla. Lei non vuol rivivere quello che ha vissuto il marito, in caso, attraverso la frequentazione di questo tizio, vorrebbe sapere come ragiona un traditore. Embè? Ma qual'è il problema? Cioè, puttana eva, si fa un amico con il quale, magari e glielo auguro, fa dell'ottimo sesso e forse apprende pure qualche cosa sulla natura umana. Qual'è il punto, esattamente? Ma, peraltro, lei lo farebbe PURE per vendetta. Questo effettivamente l'ha anche scritto, cioè che se non fosse perchè il marito l'ha tradita non sarebbe minimamente interessata. Fatto sta che interessata, adesso ripeto, LO E'. Embè? Ha pure scritto che sta valutando le pseudo avanches di sto tipo, che non è propriamente non essere interessata o non essere intrigata. Eh no.
Ma tu poi di che cianci, Dio buono? Tu che non hai mai avuto una storia extra, matrimonio a rotoli tale et quale, che per farti una cazzo di scopata extra pure se ne avessi voglia (come immagino tu ce l'abbia eccome) ti faresti millemila problemi per poi non concludere nulla, come non concludi nulla effettivamente. Essù, ma che cazzo ti metti a consigliare alla cazzo di cane. Boh.


----------



## Leda (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quali farfalle nello stomaco... per favore. Secondo me Devy non è affatto intrigata da quest'uomo. E' intrigata dal voler rivivere, cogliendo quest'occasione, quello che ha vissuto suo marito.
> Il suo fine non è il sesso, il sesso è il mezzo per farsi altre pippe mentali.Ma non perchè lo dico io: l'ha scritto lei. Sarebbe meglio paradossalmente se lo facesse per fargliela pagare perchè forse, dico forse, non starebbe tutto il tempo ad arrovellarsi su cosa sta provando e se è la stessa roba che provava lui e se anche lui ha fatto così o colà. E se non cogli che questa è una cosa mentalmente perversa(nel senso di autolesiva) che assai difficilmente può trasformare un rapporto sessuale in qualcosa di appagante, scemo ci sei tu e 3/4 della palazzina tua.


Quoto e smeraldo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranquilla, mica c'è un mondo da spiegare. Alle volte qui uno si fa due palle proprio per quel motivo. Ci si avvita senza soluzione di continuità su concetti talmente palesi che in effetti basterebbero quattro righe in croce. Tra l'altro sempre sul medesimo argomento. Tu pensa quanto stanno in botta quelle persone che vengono qui SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE per dissertare/sviscerare sull'argomento tradimento. Non è che ti devi spiegare, è che è così. Lascia perdere.


Hai mai pensato di collegarti a www.pesca.it o a www.bocce.com?


----------



## Leda (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di collegarti a www.pesca.it o a www.bocce.com?


Minchia, ma esistono sul serio! :risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di collegarti a www.pesca.it o a www.bocce.com?


Immagino farei contenta un sacco di gente, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ah!? Che stiamo a rifare, a chi ce l'ha più lungo? A chi s'offende prima? Io mica m'offendo. Anzi. Tu sì, evidentemente. Ma poi secondo te un cazzo di nulla. Lei non vuol rivivere quello che ha vissuto il marito, in caso, attraverso la frequentazione di questo tizio, vorrebbe sapere come ragiona un traditore. Embè? Ma qual'è il problema? Cioè, puttana eva, si fa un amico con il quale, magari e glielo auguro, fa dell'ottimo sesso e forse apprende pure qualche cosa sulla natura umana. Qual'è il punto, esattamente? Ma, peraltro, lei lo farebbe PURE per vendetta. Questo effettivamente l'ha anche scritto, cioè che se non fosse perchè il marito l'ha tradita non sarebbe minimamente interessata. Fatto sta che interessata, adesso ripeto, LO E'. Embè? Ha pure scritto che sta valutando le pseudo avanches di sto tipo, che non è propriamente non essere interessata o non essere intrigata. Eh no.
> Ma tu poi di che cianci, Dio buono? *Tu che non hai mai avuto una storia extra, matrimonio a rotoli tale et quale, che per farti una cazzo di scopata extra pure se ne avessi voglia (come immagino tu ce l'abbia eccome) ti faresti millemila problemi per poi non concludere nulla, come non concludi nulla effettivamente*. Essù, ma che cazzo ti metti a consigliare alla cazzo di cane. Boh.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aspetta di rivederlo prima di dirlo
> Per come ti vedo io hai usato la testa e ti stai sforzando di fare quella che é o ti sembra la cosa giusta.
> Non so cosa augurarti...a me ricordi sempre la pentola a pressione...


Sembra che tifi perché Lola abbia l'amante. 
Capisco che "mal comune..." o "ben comune..." possano funzionare però mi sembra che sia un po' proiettiva sta cosa.
Lei ne ha parato col marito e sta cercando di capire se stessa non mi pare che abbia detto che vuole conoscere se stessa a letto con un altro.
Hai mai fatto una dieta? I bignè ti attirano poi ti abitui a farne senza e ne fai a meno.
Insomma si fanno delle scelte in base alla propria scala di valori e poi si mantengono. Non è incredibile.


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Gli istinti che emergono quando si sente la voglia di tradire sono materiale su cui lavorare.
> 
> Ci sono due piani su cui muoversi.
> 
> ...


Quoto! Grazie! :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so se c'è differenza tra persone che hanno vissuto in un modo o in un altro. So soltanto che, l'ho visto in persone che avevano tanti anni più di me, ci si può rassegnare ai cambiamenti che il tempo ci impone in tante cose... ma dentro grazie agli dei non tutti invecchiano.
> Non soltanto per quanto riguarda la sfera delle emozioni sessuali, ma adesso di questo stiamo parlando.
> Ho conosciuto persone che si sono innamorate come ragazzini a settantanni.
> Ed io personalmente non lo trovo indecoroso o sconveniente, lo trovo anzi meraviglioso, se ovviamente accanto alla capacità di emozionarsi da ragazzini permane comunque un modo di elaborare le emozioni da adulto.
> L'emozione non ha età, ma con l'età dovremmo acquisire la capacità di decidere se valga o meno la pena di lasciarsi andare, perchè mediamente abbiamo da perdere più di quello che avevamo a quindici anni.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sembra che tifi perché Lola abbia l'amante.
> *Capisco che "mal comune..." o "ben comune..." possano funzionare però mi sembra che sia un po' proiettiva sta cosa.
> Lei ne ha parato col marito e sta cercando di capire se stessa non mi pare che abbia detto che vuole conoscere se stessa a letto con un altro.
> Hai mai fatto una dieta? I bignè ti attirano poi ti abitui a farne senza e ne fai a meno.
> Insomma si fanno delle scelte in base alla propria scala di valori e poi si mantengono. Non è incredibile.


Tu per cosa tifi?


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quali farfalle nello stomaco... per favore. *Secondo me Devy non è affatto intrigata da quest'uomo. E' intrigata dal voler rivivere, cogliendo quest'occasione, quello che ha vissuto suo marito.*
> Il suo fine non è il sesso, il sesso è il mezzo per farsi altre pippe mentali.Ma non perchè lo dico io: l'ha scritto lei. Sarebbe meglio paradossalmente se lo facesse per fargliela pagare perchè forse, dico forse, non starebbe tutto il tempo ad arrovellarsi su cosa sta provando e se è la stessa roba che provava lui e se anche lui ha fatto così o colà. E se non cogli che questa è una cosa mentalmente perversa(nel senso di autolesiva) che assai difficilmente può trasformare un rapporto sessuale in qualcosa di appagante, scemo ci sei tu e 3/4 della palazzina tua.


Se questo è il motivo, credo che sia sbagliato. Lei è una persona diversa da suo marito e non potrà mai vivere questa cosa nello stesso modo in cui l'ha vissuta lui.
IMO

:smile:


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ah!? Che stiamo a rifare, a chi ce l'ha più lungo? A chi s'offende prima? Io mica m'offendo. Anzi. Tu sì, evidentemente. Ma poi secondo te un cazzo di nulla. Lei non vuol rivivere quello che ha vissuto il marito, in caso, attraverso la frequentazione di questo tizio, vorrebbe sapere come ragiona un traditore. Embè? Ma qual'è il problema? Cioè, puttana eva, si fa un amico con il quale, magari e glielo auguro, fa dell'ottimo sesso e forse apprende pure qualche cosa sulla natura umana. Qual'è il punto, esattamente? Ma, peraltro, lei lo farebbe PURE per vendetta. Questo effettivamente l'ha anche scritto, cioè che se non fosse perchè il marito l'ha tradita non sarebbe minimamente interessata. Fatto sta che interessata, adesso ripeto, LO E'. Embè? Ha pure scritto che sta valutando le pseudo avanches di sto tipo, che non è propriamente non essere interessata o non essere intrigata. Eh no.
> Ma tu poi di che cianci, Dio buono? Tu che non hai mai avuto una storia extra, *matrimonio a rotoli *tale et quale, che per farti una cazzo di scopata extra pure se ne avessi voglia (come immagino tu ce l'abbia eccome) ti faresti millemila problemi per poi non concludere nulla, come non concludi nulla effettivamente. Essù, ma che cazzo ti metti a consigliare alla cazzo di cane. Boh.


vergognati e pensa a casa tua.


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di collegarti a www.pesca.it o a www.bocce.com?


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vergognati e pensa a casa tua.


mannò Min, non ci far caso


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino farei contenta un sacco di gente, no?


Se devo dirti la verità, io non sarei contenta!
Anche se hai un punto di vista diametralmente opposto al mio e che sei un "tantino" aggressivo, alla fine ti confronti e cerchi di far valere il tuo punto di vista, come ci si prova tutti...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vergognati e pensa a casa tua.


E zitta un po'. Non capisci mai nulla, chiacchieri a vanvera e solo per ste uscite da cerebrospenta sarebbe da sequetrarti almeno l'adsl.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se devo dirti la verità, io non sarei contenta!
> Anche se hai un punto di vista diametralmente opposto al mio e che sei un "tantino" aggressivo, alla fine ti confronti e cerchi di far valere il tuo punto di vista, come ci si prova tutti...



Il mio punto di vista è sempre quello di non fare nulla. O meglio, di farti gli affari tuoi.


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra che tifi perché Lola abbia l'amante.
> Capisco che "mal comune..." o "ben comune..." possano funzionare però mi sembra che sia un po' proiettiva sta cosa.
> Lei ne ha parato col marito e sta cercando di capire se stessa non mi pare che abbia detto che vuole conoscere se stessa a letto con un altro.
> Hai mai fatto una dieta? I bignè ti attirano poi ti abitui a farne senza e ne fai a meno.
> Insomma si fanno delle scelte in base alla propria scala di valori e poi si mantengono. Non è incredibile.


Non credo che farfalla tifi affinché io abbia l'amante. Lei mi mette in guardia e mi dice che la troppa razionalità può non funzionare, che certi impulsi non si soffocano a tavolino, che la parte di me che sta venedo fuori potrebbe farmi fare qualche cavolata e che poi devo riuscire a gestirne le conseguenze.
Questo perché ognuno porta la propria esperienza ed è proprio per questo che esiste un posto del genere, no?
Molto di quello che mi ha detto farfalla a muso duro mi ha fatto riflettere e guardare in fondo a me stessa.

Non è incredibile riuscire a controllarsi, su questo sono d'accordo, ma può essere difficile se non individui una contropartita: meno bignè = vestito a tubino; parlo con mio marito = lui mi corteggia come non aveva mai fatto; niente bagnino = futuro con la mia bella famiglia.

:smile:

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il mio punto di vista è sempre quello di non fare nulla. O meglio, di farti gli affari tuoi.


Questo l'avevo capito ed è quello che sto facendo... parlavi di non tradire mio marito, vero?

:smile:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2013)

ma Devy che c'entra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino farei contenta un sacco di gente, no?


Faresti contento te stesso se pensi che qui si dicano solo fregnacce. A meno che tu non sia in missione per conto di dio per dare a tutti lezioni di vita.


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino farei contenta un sacco di gente, no?


Ma no, sei così adorabile


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu per cosa tifi?


Io cerco di capire cose vuole Lola e quali conseguenze sia disposta a pagare in un caso o nell'altro.
Certo che chi non dice nulla al coniuge ha messo in conto di non pagare niente.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non credo che farfalla tifi affinché io abbia l'amante. Lei mi mette in guardia e mi dice che la troppa razionalità può non funzionare, che certi impulsi non si soffocano a tavolino, che la parte di me che sta venedo fuori potrebbe farmi fare qualche cavolata e che poi devo riuscire a gestirne le conseguenze.
> Questo perché ognuno porta la propria esperienza ed è proprio per questo che esiste un posto del genere, no?
> Molto di quello che mi ha detto farfalla a muso duro mi ha fatto riflettere e guardare in fondo a me stessa.
> 
> ...


Vedo che non ti è costato un grande sforzo trovare la contropartita che ti interessa. Mi sembrava l'avessi già espressa tra le righe.
Mica ce l'ho con Farfalla, figurati, ma con te mi è sembrata che ci fosse un sottinteso (come anche feather) che "devi esplorare te stessa" con un amante. A me sembra che non sia una gran esplorazione per chi ha una relazione che funziona e a cui tiene.


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cerco di capire *cose vuole Lola *e quali conseguenze sia disposta a pagare in un caso o nell'altro.
> Certo che chi non dice nulla al coniuge ha messo in conto di non pagare niente.


Mi sembra che parlando col marito abbia dato un segnale chiaro di ciò che vuole... e sembra che per ora non abbia voglia di tradire.

Questo non vuol dire che non si farà carico di ciò che sente. Non tradire non vuol dire non occuparsi di sé. Anzi. Può voler dire farlo con mente lucida e muovendosi sul piano del 'noi'.

Ho sempre pensato che tradire vuol dire trovare una pezza e metterla sul problema. Finalmente abbiamo una persona che è consapevole del problema e sta cercando un modo sano per risolverlo: alleluia! L'avessi fatto io avrei risparmiato a me e a mio marito una bella fetta di dolore.

Sul rosso, è proprio così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò Min, non ci far caso


ahi ahi ahi che male che ho sentito. Tanto tanto


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra che tifi perché Lola abbia l'amante.
> Capisco che "mal comune..." o "ben comune..." possano funzionare però mi sembra che sia un po' proiettiva sta cosa.
> Lei ne ha parato col marito e sta cercando di capire se stessa non mi pare che abbia detto che vuole conoscere se stessa a letto con un altro.
> Hai mai fatto una dieta? I bignè ti attirano poi ti abitui a farne senza e ne fai a meno.
> Insomma si fanno delle scelte in base alla propria scala di valori e poi si mantengono. Non è incredibile.


Hai la capacitá da sempre di non capirmi
Non ho bisogno del mal comune. Perché non vivo il mio tradimento come un male, anzi
Semplicemente leggendola trovo che abbiamo molti punti in comune.
E cerco di darle lo scenario che le si puó presentare davanti.
Non tifo proprio per niente e nessuno se non per lei.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non credo che farfalla tifi affinché io abbia l'amante. Lei mi mette in guardia e mi dice che la troppa razionalità può non funzionare, che certi impulsi non si soffocano a tavolino, che la parte di me che sta venedo fuori potrebbe farmi fare qualche cavolata e che poi devo riuscire a gestirne le conseguenze.
> Questo perché ognuno porta la propria esperienza ed è proprio per questo che esiste un posto del genere, no?
> Molto di quello che mi ha detto farfalla a muso duro mi ha fatto riflettere e guardare in fondo a me stessa.
> 
> ...


Grazie
Smeraldarti é poco
Sono contenta che chi non é prevenuta abbia compreso


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma no, sei così adorabile


In questo forum non c'è più il senso dell'umorismo!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo che non ti è costato un grande sforzo trovare la contropartita che ti interessa. Mi sembrava l'avessi già espressa tra le righe.
> Mica ce l'ho con Farfalla, figurati, ma con te mi è sembrata che ci fosse un sottinteso (come anche feather) che "devi esplorare te stessa" con un amante. A me sembra che non sia una gran esplorazione per chi ha una relazione che funziona e a cui tiene.


E hai assollutamente sbagliato a crederlo.
Non ho mai consigliato a messuno di avere un amante
Anche perché per come é messa deve essere fortunata nel trovare l'amante giusto e leggendo qui dentro non mi sembra sia così facile


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai la capacitá da sempre di non capirmi
> Non ho bisogno del mal comune. Perché non vivo il mio tradimento come un male, anzi
> Semplicemente* leggendola trovo che abbiamo molti punti in comune.*
> E cerco di darle lo scenario che le si puó presentare davanti.
> Non tifo proprio per niente e nessuno se non per lei.


Appunto.
Quello che avevo capito io: c'è una identificazione, proiezione.
Naturale che se tu abbia fatto quella scelta, che non consideri un male (infatti ho trasformato il proverbio) e di cui non sei pentita, trapeli che consideri quella scelta sia quella giusta.
Solo che non mi pare possa essere quella giusta per Lola. Infatti Lola ne ha parlato con il marito, cosa che a te non è mai passato per la testa di fare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> niente bagnino = futuro con la mia bella famiglia.


Io invece, che sono tifoso del libero arbitrio, contesto questa cosa. Il bagnino non preclude il futuro con la bella famiglia. Stai dando a questo tuo legittimo desiderio più importanza di quello che ha. Hai la fregola: fattela passare. E' anche un modo per "smitizzare" questa cosa. Altrimenti non sarà il bagnino, sarà l'idraulico o il postino.


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E hai assollutamente sbagliato a crederlo.
> Non ho mai consigliato a messuno di avere un amante
> Anche perché per come é messa deve essere fortunata nel *trovare l'amante giusto *e leggendo qui dentro non mi sembra sia così facile


Questa è una grande differenza tra noi.

Che tu pensi che ci possa essere l'amante giusto. Che l'unico aspetto negativo del tradire sia il fatto di coinvolgersi emotivamente e di farsi male.

Eppure io penso che anche riuscendo a non innamorarsi e a mantenersi distaccati e centrati esclusivamente sul sesso, ci si possa allontanare anni luce dal partner e dai i problemi che stanno alla radice della crisi. 
Qualcuno considera il sesso avulso dai sentimenti come innocuo: basta non coinvolgersi e anche tradire può fare bene.

Ma c'è gente che ha scopato (per solo sesso) con mille amanti, uno dopo l'altro, imboccando una strada da cui è comunque obiettivamente difficile uscire.
Il sesso e basta non protegge e non tutela dai casini personali e di coppia. E a volte può essere mille volte più insidioso del coinvolgimento emotivo, proprio perché lo si usa come strumento per distanziarsi dai problemi, per evadere.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Questa è una grande differenza tra noi.
> 
> Che tu pensi che ci possa essere l'amante giusto. Che l'unico aspetto negativo del tradire sia il fatto di coinvolgersi emotivamente e di farsi male.
> 
> ...


Standing ovation.
:up:


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io invece, che sono tifoso del libero arbitrio, contesto questa cosa. *Il bagnino non preclude il futuro con la bella famiglia*. Stai dando a questo tuo legittimo desiderio più importanza di quello che ha. *Hai la fregola: fattela passare*. E' anche un modo per "smitizzare" questa cosa. Altrimenti non sarà il bagnino, sarà l'idraulico o il postino.


Sul rosso: questo finchè il marito o la moglie non ti scopre. O finchè hai il pelo sullo stomaco sufficiente per non sentire gli scrupoli.

Sul nero: mi sembra una ricetta un tantinello sbrigativa.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Quello che avevo capito io: c'è una identificazione, proiezione.
> Naturale che se tu abbia fatto quella scelta, che non consideri un male (infatti ho trasformato il proverbio) e di cui non sei pentita, trapeli che consideri quella scelta sia quella giusta.
> Solo che non mi pare possa essere quella giusta per Lola. Infatti Lola ne ha parlato con il marito, cosa che a te non è mai passato per la testa di fare.


Era giusta per me
Per lei non lo so e non mi sento di consigliarla
In nessun mio intervento le ho scritto "vai e fatti una scopata" 
Mi identifico nella storia come più volte mi é capitato e non mi sono mai posta come quella che aveva la spluzione in tasca.


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non credo che farfalla tifi affinché io abbia l'amante. Lei mi mette in guardia e mi dice che la troppa razionalità può non funzionare, che certi impulsi non si soffocano a tavolino, che la parte di me che sta venedo fuori potrebbe farmi fare qualche cavolata e che poi devo riuscire a gestirne le conseguenze.
> Questo perché ognuno porta la propria esperienza ed è proprio per questo che esiste un posto del genere, no?
> Molto di quello che mi ha detto farfalla a muso duro mi ha fatto riflettere e guardare in fondo a me stessa.
> 
> ...


Nell'immediato (considerando effettivamente la recenza dei fatti) è un ragionamento che può servire, anzi serve.

Più in la le ragioni e le convinzioni dovrai sentirle più radicate, sarà anche il tuo metro di misura per comprendere che la strada scelta è giusta e procede per il verso giusto.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

ma il bagnino che fa in autunno/inverno?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma il bagnino che fa in autunno/inverno?


Va a caccia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scusate non ho resistito


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va a caccia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Scusate non ho resistito



di pernici:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io invece, che sono tifoso del libero arbitrio, contesto questa cosa. Il bagnino non preclude il futuro con la bella famiglia. Stai dando a questo tuo legittimo desiderio più importanza di quello che ha. Hai la fregola: fattela passare. E' anche un modo per *"smitizzare" questa cosa*. Altrimenti non sarà il bagnino, sarà l'idraulico o il postino.


Benchè precipitoso, hai comunque dato un punto di vista che risulta utile a lola.

Infatti il libero arbitrio auspicherebbe che lola scegliesse libera da forti condizionamenti. Il tuo è un bel consiglio, forse andava espresso meglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo l'avevo capito ed è quello che sto facendo... parlavi di non tradire mio marito, vero?
> 
> :smile:


Assolutamente.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Questa è una grande differenza tra noi.
> 
> Che tu pensi che ci possa essere l'amante giusto. Che l'unico aspetto negativo del tradire sia il fatto di coinvolgersi emotivamente e di farsi male.
> 
> ...


é vero siamo diverse
Ma tra innamorarsi e perdere la testa allontanarsi dal partner ecc ecc e scopare random chi capita capita co sono rapporti che durano mossi da sentimenti che non per forza devono nascpndersi dietro la parola amore.
Non mi risulta di essere mai stata una fautrice della scopata fine a stessa


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma il bagnino che fa in autunno/inverno?


:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va a caccia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Scusate non ho resistito


:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faresti contento te stesso se pensi che qui si dicano solo fregnacce. A meno che tu non sia in missione per conto di dio per dare a tutti lezioni di vita.


Io penso che se dicano tante, come no. Non esclusivamente, ma comunque tante tante. Più che altro si fanno un sacco di chiacchiere a vuoto e ponti dove non passa l'acqua.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cerco di capire cose vuole Lola e quali conseguenze sia disposta a pagare in un caso o nell'altro.
> Certo che chi non dice nulla al coniuge ha messo in conto di non pagare niente.


Ecco. Io cerco di essere oggettivo invece, che è un'altra cosa. Non tifo. Senza contare che ve lo ripeto: 

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...-dalla-testa?p=1181403&viewfull=1#post1181403


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco. Io cerco di essere oggettivo invece, che è un'altra cosa. Non tifo. Senza contare che* ve lo ripeto: *
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...-dalla-testa?p=1181403&viewfull=1#post1181403



che ti abbiamo fatto di male?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che se dicano tante, come no. Non esclusivamente, ma comunque tante tante. Più che altro si fanno un sacco di chiacchiere a vuoto e ponti dove non passa l'acqua.



chiacchere a vuoto,senza offesa..ne fare a iosa.Lola 3 ore fa'ha scritto,che se lo vede lo saluta da lontano e stop.
Non tradira'.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahi ahi ahi che male che ho sentito. Tanto tanto


Se hai preso qualche rosso tranquilla che non è per mano mia.


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che ti abbiamo fatto di male?


Più che altro fate male, siete acide. :singleeye: Ha ragione.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che ti abbiamo fatto di male?



Che c'entri tu? T'amo.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> chiacchere a vuoto,senza offesa..ne fare a iosa.Lola 3 ore fa'ha scritto,che se lo vede lo saluta da lontano e stop.
> Non tradira'.


Buongiorno Micione, ben alzato.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Più che altro fate male, siete acide. :singleeye: Ha ragione.



Jon caro, non sai quanto sono cambiata per ammmmore
il mio compagno non ha parole per descrivere il piacere immenso che gli dà la mia dolce compagnia

ora che sono uno zuccherino, troverà il tempo per farmi le corna?:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buongiorno Micione, ben alzato.


ciao amico...ma sono in piedi dalle 7...e stanotte venire a casa e'stata dura...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che se dicano tante, come no. Non esclusivamente, ma comunque tante tante. Più che altro si fanno un sacco di chiacchiere a vuoto e ponti dove non passa l'acqua.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco. Io cerco di essere oggettivo invece, che è un'altra cosa. Non tifo. Senza contare che ve lo ripeto:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...-dalla-testa?p=1181403&viewfull=1#post1181403


Chi stabilisce quali sono osservazioni intelligenti e oggettive e quali sono fregnacce?
Tu? Certo.
Io? Certo.
Ognuno scrive e valuta.
Magari se non dà del deficiente a chi la pensa diversamente viene anche meglio compreso, per me. Magari è una fregnaccia e se si dà del deficiente ci si capisce meglio.
Non ti criticavo però. Anche perché (espresso in modo per me troppo colorito) hai evidenziato come la reazione del marito fosse anomala, dando un diverso punto di vista.


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> Jon caro, non sai quanto sono cambiata per ammmmore
> *il mio compagno *non ha parole per descrivere il piacere immenso che gli dà la mia dolce compagnia
> 
> ora che sono uno zuccherino, troverà il tempo per farmi le corna?:singleeye:


Non sei più free?


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che c'entri tu? T'amo.



nulla
era per invogliati ad introdurre nuovi argomenti, invece della solita zuppa:mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non sei più free?



si che sono sempre free, solo che ho trovato qualcuno che mi accompagna


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> é vero siamo diverse
> Ma tra innamorarsi e perdere la testa allontanarsi dal partner ecc ecc e scopare random chi capita capita co sono rapporti che durano mossi da sentimenti che non per forza devono nascpndersi dietro la parola amore.
> Non mi risulta di essere mai stata una fautrice della scopata fine a stessa


Non parlavo solo di scopare a random come se si usassero bambole gonfiabili.

Parlavo in generale di tutti i tradimenti che non presuppongono coinvolgimenti emotivi o innamoramenti vari.

Ribadisco che l'amante 'giusto' non esiste e non è garanzia di risoluzione dei problemi.

L'unica garanzia è continuare a pensare e a ragionare, senza chiudersi in posizioni rigide e immutabili.


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> si che sono sempre free, solo che *ho trovato qualcuno che mi accompagna*


Non so se farti gli auguri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se hai preso qualche rosso tranquilla che non è per mano mia.


non l'ho pensato assolutamente.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non so se farti gli auguri.



in che senso?


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> si che sono sempre free, solo che ho trovato qualcuno che mi accompagna


Questa è una bella cosa


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi stabilisce quali sono osservazioni intelligenti e oggettive e quali sono fregnacce?
> Tu? Certo.
> Io? Certo.
> Ognuno scrive e valuta.
> ...


Avevo scritto un pappone lungo venti righe fighissimo ma me l'ha mangiato il cane. Più che altro: quale troppo colorito. Anzi, sciogliti un attimo. E già che ci sei cambiati pure quel tristume d'avatar che da solo già basta ad inquadrarti anzichenò. Mettici una cosa colorata, che ne so. Fai tu. Ma levatelo.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> nulla
> era per invogliati ad introdurre nuovi argomenti, invece della solita zuppa:mrgreen:


Che hai mangiato oggi?


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Questa è una bella cosa



sì grazie, è proprio un bel periodo per noi


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> in che senso?


E' una cosa seria? Scherzi sempre.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non l'ho pensato assolutamente.


Fiuuuuù.


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì grazie, è proprio un bel periodo per noi


Oh che bello! Auguroni allora.

Senti, vogliamo fare un bel trattato sul periodo dell'innamoramento seguito dalla fase decadente?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un pappone lungo venti righe fighissimo ma me l'ha mangiato il cane. Più che altro: quale troppo colorito. Anzi, sciogliti un attimo. E già che ci sei cambiati pure quel tristume d'avatar che da solo già basta ad inquadrarti anzichenò. Mettici una cosa colorata, che ne so. Fai tu. Ma levatelo.


Bello il cambio di argomento.
Ma pensa al tuo di avatar che se non son personaggi mafiosi non ti piacciono!:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non parlavo solo di scopare a random come se si usassero bambole gonfiabili.
> 
> Parlavo in generale di tutti i tradimenti che non presuppongono coinvolgimenti emotivi o innamoramenti vari.
> 
> ...


Ma dove leggi che ho mai detto che un'amamte risolve i problemi?
Esistono tradimenti che non presuppongo coinvolgimenti? Per me no per altri forse si
Dipende da cosa per te sia il cpinvolgimento.


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì grazie, è proprio un bel periodo per noi


Siete anche voi un po' micini miciò? 

Scherzi a parte, ti capisco tanto, sono contenta perché mi ricordo che tempo fa scrivevi che l'amore cominciava a mancarti. E ti faccio un milione di auguri


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E' una cosa seria? Scherzi sempre.



sì, molto seria, ho deciso di riprovare col mio ex, pare che mi rivolesse indietro ad ogni costo
per questo motivo mi sono addolcita, perchè lui è molto più affettuoso di me e ne sentiva il bisogno
poi vabbè, la storia è lunga


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fiuuuuù.


paura, eh? Bravo! fai bene a temermi


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma *dove leggi che ho mai detto che un'amamte risolve i problemi?*
> Esistono tradimenti che non presuppongo coinvolgimenti? Per me no per altri forse si
> Dipende da cosa per te sia il cpinvolgimento.


Allora non ho capito.

Però aiutami a capire e spiegami cosa intendi per 'amante giusto'.


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, molto seria, ho deciso di riprovare col mio ex, pare che mi rivolesse indietro ad ogni costo
> per questo motivo mi sono addolcita, perchè lui è molto più affettuoso di me e ne sentiva il bisogno
> poi vabbè, la storia è lunga


Dai, dai!

Auguri e figli maschi!


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, molto seria, ho deciso di *riprovare col mio ex*, pare che mi rivolesse indietro ad ogni costo
> per questo motivo mi sono addolcita, perchè lui è molto più affettuoso di me e ne sentiva il bisogno
> poi vabbè, la storia è lunga


Non ti senti un po' incoerente?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello il cambio di argomento.
> Ma pensa al tuo di avatar che se non son personaggi mafiosi non ti piacciono!:singleeye:


Non è un cambio di argomento, ma è una cosa talmente scema che non so bene come risponderti. Io la penso così, tu la pensi colì. E' chiaro. Io penso di avere ragione, e tu pure. E' chiaro. Tu pensi di capire cosa gira nella testa della gente, io penso che al massimo, forse, riesci a cacciare fuori qualcosa di sensato dalla tua. Forse. Non ti sto offendendo, per me E' un fatto. Per quello dico che voiatre dovreste pensare fino ad un milione prima di rispondere a chi ha problemi consigliando cazzate a nastro. Fate mille discussioni tipicamente sul nulla, vi mettete lì a fare a gara a chi è pià sensisibile e profonda scrivendo papponi su papponi di fesserie pure peraltro sempre sullo stesso argomento ed eventuali varianti, con l'obiettività che potrebbe metterci un reduce di guerra storpio che parla del nemico alle porte. QUESTO è, peraltro, il punto: siete talmente prese da quello che v'è capitato che NON CE LA FATE ad uscirne e quando dovreste dare dei consigli il più possibile buoni il peso della vita matrimoniale andata a rotoli VI SCHIACCIA e rischiate spesso e volentieri di scrivere corbellerie al posto di qualcosa di vagamente sensato. Non è questione di punti di vista. Uno può avere dei punto di vista quand'è almeno un minimo oggettivo, e voi non lo siete. Siete dei Daniele senza istinti omicidi (almeno spero). E cambiati quel Cristo d'avatar che mi fa novembre e già c'ho freddo.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non ti senti un po' incoerente?



molto, pensavo di non amarlo più, avevo anche una storiella con un altro...
poi ci siamo riavvicinati per vari motivi e ho notato che aspettavo di incontrarlo nuovamente, mi sono riinnamorata, in pratica
la vita è strana


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> molto, pensavo di non amarlo più, avevo anche una storiella con un altro...
> poi ci siamo riavvicinati per vari motivi e ho notato che aspettavo di incontrarlo nuovamente, mi sono riinnamorata, in pratica
> la vita è strana


Che palle. Il problema è che sei pure malata di fedeltà. Grrr.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che palle. Il problema è che sei pure malata di fedeltà. Grrr.



perchè tu non lo conosci, per lui un tradimento sarebbe peggio di una pugnalata
non gli ho nemmeno detto della storiella, che tecnicamente non è un tradimento


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè tu non lo conosci, *per lui un tradimento sarebbe peggio di una pugnalata
> *non gli ho nemmeno detto della storiella, che tecnicamente non è un tradimento


...

Sai com'è, si suppone che lui non lo sappia (TI AMO). Ed invece sta storiella? Scommetto che l'hai avuto con qualche operaio macedone o albanese, dì la verità.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è un cambio di argomento, ma è una cosa talmente scema che non so bene come risponderti. Io la penso così, tu la pensi colì. E' chiaro. Io penso di avere ragione, e tu pure. E' chiaro. Tu pensi di capire cosa gira nella testa della gente, io penso che al massimo, forse, riesci a cacciare fuori qualcosa di sensato dalla tua. Forse. Non ti sto offendendo, per me E' un fatto. Per quello dico che voiatre dovreste pensare fino ad un milione prima di rispondere a chi ha problemi consigliando cazzate a nastro. Fate mille discussioni tipicamente sul nulla, vi mettete lì a fare a gara a chi è pià sensisibile e profonda scrivendo papponi su papponi di fesserie pure peraltro sempre sullo stesso argomento ed eventuali varianti, con l'obiettività che potrebbe metterci un reduce di guerra storpio che parla del nemico alle porte. QUESTO è, peraltro, il punto: siete talmente prese da quello che v'è capitato che NON CE LA FATE ad uscirne e quando dovreste dare dei consigli il più possibile buoni il peso della vita matrimoniale andata a rotoli VI SCHIACCIA e rischiate spesso e volentieri di scrivere corbellerie al posto di qualcosa di vagamente sensato. Non è questione di punti di vista. Uno può avere dei punto di vista quand'è almeno un minimo oggettivo, e voi non lo siete. Siete dei Daniele senza istinti omicidi (almeno spero). E cambiati quel Cristo d'avatar che mi fa novembre e già c'ho freddo.


Non hai tutti i torti.
Chi scrive però apprezza tutti questi papponi.
Se fossi sincera sincera  direi a tutti di lasciar perdere e che stanno tutti dentro a rapporti che son motivati principalmente dal mutuo.
Quindi vedi bene che mi decentro molto. :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì grazie, è proprio un bel periodo per noi


auguri , davvero


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è un cambio di argomento, ma è una cosa talmente scema che non so bene come risponderti. Io la penso così, tu la pensi colì. E' chiaro. Io penso di avere ragione, e tu pure. E' chiaro. Tu pensi di capire cosa gira nella testa della gente, io penso che al massimo, forse, riesci a cacciare fuori qualcosa di sensato dalla tua. Forse. Non ti sto offendendo, per me E' un fatto. Per quello dico che voiatre dovreste pensare fino ad un milione prima di rispondere a chi ha problemi consigliando cazzate a nastro. Fate mille discussioni tipicamente sul nulla, vi mettete lì a fare a gara a chi è pià sensisibile e profonda scrivendo papponi su papponi di fesserie pure peraltro sempre sullo stesso argomento ed eventuali varianti, con l'obiettività che potrebbe metterci un reduce di guerra storpio che parla del nemico alle porte. QUESTO è, peraltro, il punto: siete talmente prese da quello che v'è capitato che NON CE LA FATE ad uscirne e quando dovreste dare dei consigli il più possibile buoni il peso della vita matrimoniale andata a rotoli VI SCHIACCIA e rischiate spesso e volentieri di scrivere corbellerie al posto di qualcosa di vagamente sensato. Non è questione di punti di vista. *Uno può avere dei punto di vista quand'è almeno un minimo oggettivo, e voi non lo siete*. Siete dei Daniele senza istinti omicidi (almeno spero). E cambiati quel Cristo d'avatar che mi fa novembre e già c'ho freddo.


Nessuno qui è oggettivo e tutti partiamo dalle nostre esperienze. Anche tu. E va bene così. Se non sei mai stato tradito da una moglie e non sai cosa vuol dire avere un matrimonio a rotoli, buon per te. Ma il punto di vista di chi ha fatto quest'esperienza che a te manca, anziché leggerlo come parziale, dovresti leggerlo semplicemente come diverso dal tuo.

Ma non ce la fai e vabbè, ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Sai com'è, si suppone che lui non lo sappia (TI AMO). Ed invece sta storiella? Scommetto che l'hai avuto con qualche operaio macedone o albanese, dì la verità.


mica è detto che non lo venga mai a sapere, non mi pare esistano delle garanzie in tal senso
comunque dicevo della pugnalata nel senso che io invece la vedo in modo diverso, in caso di avventura di una notte

comunque niente stranieri, sei pazzo??  era napoletano


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> auguri , davvero



grazie anche a te cara:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> mica è detto che non lo venga mai a sapere, non mi pare esistano delle garanzie in tal senso
> comunque dicevo della pugnalata nel senso che io invece la vedo in modo diverso, in caso di avventura di una notte
> 
> comunque niente stranieri, sei pazzo??  era napoletano


ahahaahha..la Pantera e'dunque infedele...non lo sapevo!benvenuta tra noi.........


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Nessuno qui è oggettivo e tutti partiamo dalle nostre esperienze. Anche tu. E va bene così. Se non sei mai stato tradito da una moglie e non sai cosa vuol dire avere un matrimonio a rotoli, buon per te. Ma il punto di vista di chi ha fatto quest'esperienza che a te manca, anziché leggerlo come parziale, dovresti leggerlo semplicemente come diverso dal tuo.
> 
> Ma non ce la fai e vabbè, ce ne faremo una ragione.


Con tutto quello che combini forse è meglio che soprassiedi. Forse. Poi fai tu. Tra l'altro manco ti pensavo quando ho scritto quel post. E quando ti scrivo sono sicuro che te ne accorgi.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaahha..la Pantera e'dunque infedele...non lo sapevo!benvenuta tra noi.........



non proprio, diciamo che non lo escluderei a priori (come si fa??) e che potrei capire come mai ho le corna, eventualmente
sono di ampie vedute, però caso per caso


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non proprio, diciamo che non lo escluderei a priori (come si fa??) e che potrei capire come mai ho le corna, eventualmente
> sono di ampie vedute, però caso per caso


avevo capito male..ma cavolo allora sono rimasto l'unico infedele???


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> mica è detto che non lo venga mai a sapere, non mi pare esistano delle garanzie in tal senso
> *comunque dicevo della pugnalata nel senso che io invece la vedo in modo diverso, in caso di avventura di una notte
> *
> comunque niente stranieri, sei pazzo?? era napoletano


Garanzie non ci sono, no. Tranne la morte, come diceva uno. Ma vabbè. Quindi l'evidenziato?! Sai che stai facendo battere furiosamente questo vecchio cuore malandato? Tu come la vedi nel caso di una notte? Una sciabolata nel buio?


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con tutto quello che combini *forse è meglio che soprassiedi*. Forse. Poi fai tu. Tra l'altro manco ti pensavo quando ho scritto quel post. E quando ti scrivo sono sicuro che te ne accorgi.


Non ho bisogno di sentirmi chiamata direttamente in causa se voglio dire la mia.

Siamo su un forum, io sono un'utente come un'altra e dico e commento ciò che mi pare e su qualunque argomento. Anche perché riesco a farlo bene senza il bisogno di offendere o insultare o fare allusioni surreali sul mio interlocutore.

Perciò non soprassiedo proprio una cippa, fattene una ragione.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Garanzie non ci sono, no. Tranne la morte, come diceva uno. Ma vabbè. Quindi l'evidenziato?! Sai che stai facendo battere furiosamente questo vecchio cuore malandato? Tu come la vedi nel caso di una notte? Una sciabolata nel buio?


ci rimarrei male ma non ne farei tragedie
ovviamente preferirei non saperlo, e amen


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di sentirmi chiamata direttamente in causa se voglio dire la mia.
> 
> Siamo su un forum, io sono un'utente come un'altra e dico e commento ciò che mi pare e su qualunque argomento. *Anche perché riesco a farlo bene senza il bisogno di offendere o insultare o fare allusioni surreali sul mio interlocutore.
> *
> Perciò non soprassiedo proprio una cippa, fattene una ragione.



Ma infatti a quello ci pensa Cuor di Leone detto "il minaccia femmine". Il lavoro sporco la fa lui, così tu ne vieni fuori linda ed inamidata. Evvè? Dovresti soprassedere, invece. Non perchè tu sia un'utente come un'altra, ma perchè tu stai così tanto in botta, e da sempre o almeno da quando sono qui io, che effettivamente non ti si può leggere. So che a qualcuno piaci anche se sei, fondamentalmente, una psicotica, ma io non scindo tra quella che scrive gli harmony in pubblico e quella che da fuori di melone dietro le quinte. Non so se è chiaro. Io non pensavo a te non perchè non volessi farti sentire chiamata in causa, ma proprio perchè in genere manco leggo tutti quei cuoricini che metti sulle i dei tuoi post, tanto perchè poi qualcuna faccia a gare a scrivere "verde mio" il più veloce possibile, perchè so benissimo, e lo sai pure tu, che sono una massa di minchiate buttate giù solo per quel motivo, perchè devi mostrare il tuo lato migliore su un forum di stronzi tanto perchè c'hai la faccia come il culo ma speri che non si noti la cellulite. Adesso non mi cagare ulteriormente il cazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ci rimarrei male ma non ne farei tragedie
> ovviamente preferirei non saperlo, e amen


Ma non di lui, di te! Tu per una notte!


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non di lui, di te! Tu per una notte!


ah, io al momento sono a posto così, non ci penso proprio, nel senso che è difficile rispondere senza tenere conto della realtà
che mai potrei dire? dovrei immaginare di incontrare chissà chi, piacergli da impazzire a mia volta, e poi decidere che fare...non riesco a rispondere, ora come ora


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ah, io al momento sono a posto così, non ci penso proprio, nel senso che è difficile rispondere senza tenere conto della realtà
> che mai potrei dire? dovrei immaginare di incontrare chissà chi, piacergli da impazzire a mia volta, e poi decidere che fare...non riesco a rispondere, ora come ora


Ma a me piaci GIA' da impazzire. Ho capito, non ti piaccio. Grrr. Sob. Ti amo.


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti a quello ci pensa Cuor di Leone detto "il minaccia femmine". Il lavoro sporco la fa lui, così tu ne vieni fuori linda ed inamidata. Evvè? Dovresti soprassedere, invece. Non perchè tu sia un'utente come un'altra, ma perchè tu stai così tanto in botta, e da sempre o almeno da quando sono qui io, che effettivamente non ti si può leggere. So che a qualcuno piaci anche se sei, fondamentalmente, una psicotica, ma io non scindo tra quella che scrive gli harmony in pubblico e quella che da fuori di melone dietro le quinte. Non so se è chiaro. Io non pensavo a te non perchè non volessi farti sentire chiamata in causa, ma proprio perchè in genere manco leggo tutti quei cuoricini che metti sulle i dei tuoi post, tanto perchè poi qualcuna faccia a gare a scrivere "verde mio" il più veloce possibile, perchè so benissimo, e lo sai pure tu, che sono una massa di minchiate buttate giù solo per quel motivo, perchè devi mostrare il tuo lato migliore su un forum di stronzi tanto perchè c'hai la faccia come il culo ma speri che non si noti la cellulite. Adesso non mi cagare ulteriormente il cazzo.


Comunque non ti si può dire niente eh, ripigliati un attimo. Non ti ho mica avvelenato il gatto!

Comunque, al di là delle mille cose carine che dici sempre su me e di cui mi frega il giusto, il messaggio che mi preme farti arrivare è questo: io se leggo qualcosa su cui mi sento di commentare commento e basta, a prescindere da chi lo scrive. Se la cosa ti irrita sono problemi tuoi, io i miei a suo tempo me li sono risolti.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Comunque non ti si può dire niente eh, ripigliati un attimo. Non ti ho mica avvelenato il gatto!
> 
> Comunque, al di là delle mille cose carine che dici sempre su me e di cui mi frega il giusto, il messaggio che mi preme farti arrivare è questo: io se leggo qualcosa su cui mi sento di commentare commento e basta, a prescindere da chi lo scrive. Se la cosa ti irrita sono problemi tuoi, io i miei a suo tempo me li sono risolti.


Sì, bene: il messaggio di ritorno è che tu puoi fare il cazzo che vuoi. Se hai voglia commenta pure.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a me piaci GIA' da impazzire. Ho capito, non ti piaccio. Grrr. Sob. Ti amo.



eh ma tu sei strano assai


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Allora non ho capito.
> 
> Però aiutami a capire e spiegami cosa intendi per 'amante giusto'.


Sono incasinata e non ho tempo di darti una risposta articolata
Mi conosci bene e ti rispondo: il mio. Non lui ma il tipo di rapporto
Perfetto per non perdere aderenza con la realtá, mi ha dato moldo di conoscermi e non ha mai interferito con il resto della mia vita


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh ma tu sei strano assai


Embè va bene, no? Io ti amo proprio per quello!


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quali farfalle nello stomaco... per favore. Secondo me Devy non è affatto intrigata da quest'uomo. E' intrigata dal voler rivivere, cogliendo quest'occasione, quello che ha vissuto suo marito.
> Il suo fine non è il sesso, il sesso è il mezzo per farsi altre pippe mentali.Ma non perchè lo dico io: l'ha scritto lei. Sarebbe meglio paradossalmente se lo facesse per fargliela pagare perchè forse, dico forse, non starebbe tutto il tempo ad arrovellarsi su cosa sta provando e se è la stessa roba che provava lui e se anche lui ha fatto così o colà. E se non cogli che questa è una cosa mentalmente perversa(nel senso di autolesiva) che assai difficilmente può trasformare un rapporto sessuale in qualcosa di appagante, scemo ci sei tu e 3/4 della palazzina tua.


quoto e approvo.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Embè va bene, no? Io ti amo proprio per quello!




...grazie...:singleeye:

:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è un cambio di argomento, ma [...]


si chiamano "pareri altrui". il fatto che a te non piacciano e che ti facciano venire violenti rash cutanei, non li rende meno validi dei tuoi. lamentati con l'uomo armato di pistola che ti obbliga a passare le giornate qui dentro. e magari apri un forum in cui puoi postare solo tu. tipo veritàassolute.net.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> si chiamano "pareri altrui". il fatto che a te non piacciano e che ti facciano venire violenti rash cutanei, non li rende meno validi dei tuoi. *lamentati con l'uomo armato di pistola che ti obbliga a passare le giornate qui dentro.* e magari apri un forum in cui puoi postare solo tu. tipo veritàassolute.net.


oddio... non ci avevo pensato. Porello, e io che gli dicevo che aveva il culo come un puntaspilli...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> si chiamano "pareri altrui". *il fatto che a te non piacciano e che ti facciano venire violenti rash cutanei, non li rende meno validi dei tuoi. *lamentati con l'uomo armato di pistola che ti obbliga a passare le giornate qui dentro. e magari apri un forum in cui puoi postare solo tu. tipo veritàassolute.net.


Cazzo se li rende meno validi dei miei. E ci mancherebbe che non lo fossero. Sempre per me. Che poi anche il ragionamento "tu non puoi capire perchè non sei stato tradito ed il tuo matrimonio non è andato a rotoli (o quello che è)" è una tale merdata che è disarmante. Come dire, "siccome non sei stato rapinato non capisci per quale motivo io consiglio a tutti di andare in giro con 38 in tasca che è cosa giusta e salutare. Anzi, ogni tanto quando vedo uno un filo minaccioso (o la interpreto così) mi scatta il dito sul grilletto, ma non sono un pericolo, eh! Sei tu che non puoi capire!". Dai oh. Vi consiglierei di farvi vedere da uno bravo ma mi sa che in qualche caso manco ha funzionato.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo se li rende meno validi dei miei. E ci mancherebbe che non lo fossero. Sempre per me. Che poi anche il ragionamento "tu non puoi capire perchè non sei stato tradito ed il tuo matrimonio non è andato a rotoli (o quello che è)" è una tale merdata che è disarmante. Come dire, *"siccome non sei stato rapinato non capisci per quale motivo io consiglio a tutti di andare in giro con 38 in tasca che è cosa giusta e salutare. Anzi, ogni tanto quando vedo uno un filo minaccioso (o la interpreto così) mi scatta il dito sul grilletto, ma non sono un pericolo, eh! Sei tu che non puoi capire!"*. Dai oh. Vi consiglierei di farvi vedere da uno bravo ma mi sa che in qualche caso manco ha funzionato.



vabbè, ma quello è Eretteo! facevi prima a mettere il nick:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio... non ci avevo pensato. Porello, e io che gli dicevo che aveva il culo come un puntaspilli...


E abbozzala, che poi t'incazzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma quello è Eretteo! facevi prima a mettere il nick:rotfl:


Vero. Leggasi "Eretteo".


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E abbozzala, che poi t'incazzi.


ok. Però tu respira, che a forza di contraddirti per darti ragione tra un po' ti trovi le scarpe girate al contrario.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo se li rende meno validi dei miei. E ci mancherebbe che non lo fossero. Sempre per me. Che poi anche il ragionamento "tu non puoi capire perchè non sei stato tradito ed il tuo matrimonio non è andato a rotoli (o quello che è)" è una tale merdata che è disarmante. Come dire, "siccome non sei stato rapinato non capisci per quale motivo io consiglio a tutti di andare in giro con 38 in tasca che è cosa giusta e salutare. Anzi, ogni tanto quando vedo uno un filo minaccioso (o la interpreto così) mi scatta il dito sul grilletto, ma non sono un pericolo, eh! Sei tu che non puoi capire!". Dai oh. Vi consiglierei di farvi vedere da uno bravo ma mi sa che in qualche caso manco ha funzionato.


per te, appunto. nella tua bellissima testa sotto tiro. in generale no. continuarlo a rimarcare è inutile.
che poi, quel ragionamento non è tanto scemo. io non ho mai tradito e non posso capire cosa si provi facendolo, per dire. è ovvio che io possa scrivere solo da tradita. ma per te è una merdata, tanto per cambiare. 
io ti consiglierei meno caffè e di supplicare in ginocchio  lo sconosciuto armato che ti tortura, magari ti rilassi.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok. Però tu respira, che a forza di contraddirti per darti ragione tra un po' ti trovi le scarpe girate al contrario.


Ma quale contraddirti, su. Ma contraddirti de che. Non è che siccome non la spunti e rosichi devi dire a me che mi contraddico. Non rispondere. Lascia perdere. Che poi finisce che ti faccio male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale contraddirti, su. Ma contraddirti de che. Non è che siccome non la spunti e rosichi devi dire a me che mi contraddico. Non rispondere. Lascia perdere.* Che poi finisce che ti faccio male*.


Minchia che grand'uomo.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale contraddirti, su. Ma contraddirti de che. Non è che siccome non la spunti e rosichi devi dire a me che mi contraddico. Non rispondere. Lascia perdere. Che poi finisce che ti faccio male.



:ira:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia che grand'uomo.


Ma che ricazzo ha capito (o che cazzo hai ricapito). Ti faccio male nel senso che poi te la prendi. Mica che non lo so. Anzi, lo so bene. Non che faccio male alla povera utenta indifesa perchè sono un bruto (cioè lo sono, ma tu non sei nè povera - oddio sì, poverina sì - nè indifesa) cattivo. Non ti sto minacciando, affatto. Poi fai come ti pare.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :ira:


Tranquillo Micio.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2013)

:sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> per te, appunto. nella tua bellissima testa sotto tiro. in generale no. continuarlo a rimarcare è inutile.
> che poi, quel ragionamento non è tanto scemo. io non ho mai tradito e non posso capire cosa si provi facendolo, per dire. è ovvio che io possa scrivere solo da tradita. *ma per te è una merdata, tanto per cambiare.
> *io ti consiglierei meno caffè e di supplicare in ginocchio lo sconosciuto armato che ti tortura, magari ti rilassi.


E' una merdata scrivere per partito preso, sì. Lo è eccome. Se ragioni solo sulla base del tuo vissuto e solo su quello, allora mi spiace ma ragioni evidentemente male. O in maniera fallace. Non è che ci sia molto da ragionarci. Ed è IN GENERALE. IN GENERALE non sarai mai obiettiva. 
Quello che voglio dire è che tutti abbiamo un vissuto, ovviamente. Ma non è che tu hai ragione ed io no perchè tu sei sta tradita ed io no, nella fattispecie. Anzi, è più probabile che sia TU a non riuscire a tenere una certa equidistanza dalle situazioni. E non è colpa mia. O di quello che mi punterebbe la pistola. Fattene una ragione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che ricazzo ha capito (o che cazzo hai ricapito). Ti faccio male nel senso che poi te la prendi. Mica che non lo so. Anzi, lo so bene. Non che faccio male alla povera utenta indifesa perchè sono un bruto (cioè lo sono, ma tu non sei nè povera - oddio sì, poverina sì - nè indifesa) cattivo. Non ti sto minacciando, affatto. Poi fai come ti pare.


No, non sono indifesa.
Per cui fai pure.
Parla pure di quanto io sia demente, poverina, tradita, con un matrimonio andato a rotoli e senza speranza di trovare uno che mi trombi, non c'è problema.
Infila in ogni post, appena puoi, qualcosa che pensi mi possa far fare un salto dalla sedia che anche se non c'entra un cazzo non riesci a trattenerti.
Specie se pensi di prendere nel segno e fare male.
Se ti fa stare meglio fai pure.
Io non ho problemi.
IO.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' una merdata scrivere per partito preso, sì. Lo è eccome. Se ragioni solo sulla base del tuo vissuto e solo su quello, allora mi spiace ma ragioni evidentemente male. O in maniera fallace. Non è che ci sia molto da ragionarci. Ed è IN GENERALE. IN GENERALE non sarai mai obiettiva.
> Quello che voglio dire è che tutti abbiamo un vissuto, ovviamente. Ma non è che tu hai ragione ed io no perchè tu sei sta tradita ed io no, nella fattispecie. Anzi, è più probabile che sia TU a non riuscire a tenere una certa equidistanza dalle situazioni. E non è colpa mia. O di quello che mi punterebbe la pistola. Fattene una ragione.


maro' ma peggiori a vista d'occhio...ma che t'hanno fatto...o mejo...che nun t'hanno fatt'????...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2013)

*Se può interessare*

Io ho consigliato a Lola di non tradire suo marito nonostante il mio vissuto


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non sono indifesa.
> Per cui fai pure.
> Parla pure di quanto io sia demente, poverina, tradita, con un matrimonio andato a rotoli e senza speranza di trovare uno che mi trombi, non c'è problema.
> Infila in ogni post, appena puoi, qualcosa che pensi mi possa far fare un salto dalla sedia che anche se non c'entra un cazzo non riesci a trattenerti.
> ...


Madonna. Si sì, si vede.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> maro' ma peggiori a vista d'occhio...ma che t'hanno fatto...o mejo...che nun t'hanno fatt'????...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Uè Nonno Stronzo, twittato bene ultimamente? Ti sei trombato qualche passionaria rincoglionita da par tuo?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uè Nonno Stronzo, twittato bene ultimamente? Ti sei trombato qualche passionaria rincoglionita da par tuo?


ma pecche' te serve quarche riferimento de account?...se vai a mignotte, come sei abituato, te risparmi la fatica...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2013)

Ho saltato tante pagine, scusasse la persona interessata se baglio a scrivere. Ma capire o non capire che senso ha se un traditore non svela i suoi tradimenti al partner? Vuol forse dire che capisce il dolore o altro che sia che il tradito/a possa provare? Magari non rivela per altro? spiegazioni plis, almeno capiamo, o perlomeno capisco o credo di capire. :singleeye:


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' una merdata scrivere per partito preso, sì. Lo è eccome. Se ragioni solo sulla base del tuo vissuto e solo su quello, allora mi spiace ma ragioni evidentemente male. O in maniera fallace. Non è che ci sia molto da ragionarci. Ed è IN GENERALE. IN GENERALE non sarai mai obiettiva.
> Quello che voglio dire è che tutti abbiamo un vissuto, ovviamente. Ma non è che tu hai ragione ed io no perchè tu sei sta tradita ed io no, nella fattispecie. Anzi, è più probabile che sia TU a non riuscire a tenere una certa equidistanza dalle situazioni. E non è colpa mia. O di quello che mi punterebbe la pistola. Fattene una ragione.


allora...no.
non ho mica detto questo. mica scrivo per partito preso o sfoggio le mie corna pretendendo di avere ragione. 
semplicemente, prendo atto che su alcune cose non ho un vissuto, che non posso comprendere a pieno una certa situazione (cosa che non è garantita nemmeno dalla condivisione di un'esperienza) e sono aperta al confronto.
se "non capisco", perché non ho provato, faccio umilmente un passo indietro. chiedo, leggo, posso addirittura accettare opinioni lontane dalle mie e prendere posizioni diverse dal solito, se nel caso specifico ha senso farlo. 
l'ho dimostrato più volte qui dentro e lo faccio anche nella vita. si chiama elasticità. non bollo come cazzata tutto ciò che non condivido.
NESSUNO è obiettivo, nemmeno tu. e per quanto ci si sforzi, si può solo tendere all'"equidistanza".


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ho consigliato a Lola di non tradire suo marito nonostante il mio vissuto


e sei andata oltre al tuo vissuto anche in altre occasioni, capacità più che apprezzabile.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2013)

comunque, ho alzato i toni.
ho avuto un momento un po' così.
chiedo scusa a lola per non essermi contenuta nel suo 3d.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> allora...no.
> non ho mica detto questo. mica scrivo per partito preso o sfoggio le mie corna pretendendo di avere ragione.
> semplicemente, prendo atto che su alcune cose non ho un vissuto, che non posso comprendere a pieno una certa situazione (cosa che non è garantita nemmeno dalla condivisione di un'esperienza) e sono aperta al confronto.
> se "non capisco", perché non ho provato, faccio umilmente un passo indietro. chiedo, leggo, posso addirittura accettare opinioni lontane dalle mie e prendere posizioni diverse dal solito, se nel caso specifico ha senso farlo.
> ...


Ma questa cosa che nessuno è obiettivo dove l'hai letta, in un biscotto della fortuna? E' una scemenza, e non tanto perchè io non la condivido, ma perchè proprio non è vera. Che poi sì, tu non sai quello che non vivi, fai umilmente i passi indietro e blablabla, e allora COSA DI GRAZIA STAI A FARE QUA? Qui si parla di una che fantastica di tradire il marito, e tu che, per tua ammissione, non conosci l'argomento se non dalla parte del cornuto quando io scrivo che dovresti astenerti dallo scrivere fesserie come hanno fatto tante prima di te hai SOLO DA DARMI RAGIONE. Ed invece no. Mah.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> comunque, ho alzato i toni.
> ho avuto un momento un po' così.
> chiedo scusa a lola per non essermi contenuta nel suo 3d.


Maremma cana.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> e sei andata oltre al tuo vissuto anche in altre occasioni, capacità più che apprezzabile.



Non è strano che Chiara lo abbia scritto, lo ha già fatto con altri utenti. Come invece scherza e diventa complice con chi ritiene capisca il "suo mondo", ( per piacere capiamo bene lo scritto "il suo mondo") , a volte è difficile per "noi" accettare o voler capire quello che per certi versi capiamo e accettiamo, come lo stesso capita a "loro" capire e per certi versi accettare "noi" 

Tra noi voi ed essi staminchia. 

Almeno credo, poi sarà la stessa Chiara o a rettificare oppure aggiungere o smentire.


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

essere obiettivi, è provare ad esser imparziali, 
non lasciarsi influenzare da preconcetti o proprie idee ecc. 
certo che è possibile ... che poi, vi sono delle filosofie, 
che la menano all'infinito ... è anche vero ... 

non credo che bisogni aver vissuto determinate situazioni,
per comprendere, per seguire ecc. certo, al 100% non è 
possibile ... ma credo, che non sia quello il fine ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è strano che Chiara lo abbia scritto, lo ha già fatto con altri utenti. Come invece scherza e diventa complice con chi ritiene capisca il "suo mondo", ( per piacere capiamo bene lo scritto "il suo mondo") , a volte è difficile per "noi" accettare o voler capire quello che per certi versi capiamo e accettiamo, come lo stesso capita a "loro" capire e per certi versi accettare "noi"
> 
> Tra noi voi ed essi staminchia.
> 
> Almeno credo, poi sarà la stessa Chiara o a rettificare oppure aggiungere o smentire.



Ciao

più che Chiara, vi sono altri ... che si divertono a marcare la distinzione tra noi e voi. 
personalmente, non la capisco tanto ... perché, se ci si spiega ... si può arrivare a capire. 

ma la presunzione di alcuni ... è ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *essere obiettivi, è provare ad esser imparziali,
> non lasciarsi influenzare da preconcetti o proprie idee ecc.
> ...



Sul neretto sono d'accordo, sul resto no, come si può capire se non si prova quello che si è provato? come puoi capire tu( tu per dire) cosa abbia provato io e cosa mi ha portato a pensare al suicidio? Ho estremizzato dando comunque un esempio di una vita vissuta vera e reale. A volte in poche parole c'è dietro un mondo intero che solo chi ha provato riesce a capire, gli altri possono solo percepirlo, e ci sono mille esempi qua dentro di persone che dopo anni ancora stanno la a cercarsi per trovarsi e finalmente vivere.


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul neretto sono d'accordo, sul resto no, come si può capire se non si prova quello che si è provato? come puoi capire tu( tu per dire) cosa abbia provato io e cosa mi ha portato a pensare al suicidio? Ho estremizzato dando comunque un esempio di una vita vissuta vera e reale. A volte in poche parole c'è dietro un mondo intero che solo chi ha provato riesce a capire, gli altri possono solo percepirlo, e ci sono mille esempi qua dentro di persone che dopo anni ancora stanno la a cercarsi per trovarsi e finalmente vivere.



Ciao

pensare così, si rimane degli esclusi ... 
si entra nel ruolo del vittimismo ... "tu non puoi capire", 
perciò non ci sarà mano ne parola ... che possa arrivare a toccare. 
a dare sollievo per un po' ... mentre ci si trova nella totale disperazione. 


È vero, che sono estremamente pochi che ci riescono, ma ci sono. 

E anche chi ha vissuto ... non sempre riesce poi a capire l'altro ... 
si arroga della presunzione di sapere e parte da se ... 

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questa cosa che nessuno è obiettivo dove l'hai letta, in un biscotto della fortuna? E' una scemenza, e non tanto perchè io non la condivido, ma perchè proprio non è vera. Che poi sì, tu non sai quello che non vivi, fai umilmente i passi indietro e blablabla, e allora COSA DI GRAZIA STAI A FARE QUA? Qui si parla di una che fantastica di tradire il marito, e tu che, per tua ammissione, non conosci l'argomento se non dalla parte del cornuto quando io scrivo che dovresti astenerti dallo scrivere fesserie come hanno fatto tante prima di te hai SOLO DA DARMI RAGIONE. Ed invece no. Mah.


no, l'ho letta su un cucciolone.
per te è una scemenza, per me no. credo poco all'obiettività assoluta, senza compromessi e sforzi. 
se poi è scritto nel baloon di un elefante con il salvagente, il fattore autorevolezza non è dalla tua. questo è un fatto.


che stress.
mi sembra di essere entrata in loop.
a te l'idea di condividere turbamenti vari all'interno della coppia mette i  brividi. ok
lola ha agito in quel senso, come tu non avresti fatto. ok.
credo che tu non conosca l'argomento da questo punto di vista, oppure ti è andata male, non so.
sei un fan del team "shhhh! fatti i cavoli tuoi, spassatela o smazzati i casini da sola". perfetto.
invece per me quello che scrivono le altre non sono fesserie. 
sono intervenuta anch'io in questo 3d, la mia opinione è stata "parlane con tuo marito".
perché so che lavorare in due per superare certi momenti può fare bene ad entrambi. lo sto vivendo, purtroppo dopo un tradimento, dopo che le cose si sono incrinate o spaccate in mille pezzi, mi sarebbe piaciuto provarci prima. loro possono.
per me ha senso. 
per te no, amen.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maremma cana.


eh, ho dovuto chiudere un 3d a causa di vecchie ruggini tra utenti, è seccante. 
lola mi piace e preferirei che non fosse obbligata a fare lo stesso per i troppi ot.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Nessuno qui è oggettivo e tutti partiamo dalle nostre esperienze.


Mi fa molto piacere che tu abbia raggiunto questa consapevolezza.
Per piacere ricordatene sempre.
E rifletti bene sull'empasse di chi afferma di sè
Io sono una persona obiettiva.

Dici bene, comunque.

ma ricordatene, per favore.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Settembre 2013)

Ma esistono infiniti gradi di soggettività, più o meno oggettivi .... Dipende da tanti fattori, non ultima la tanto vituperata onestà intellettuale ...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> no, l'ho letta su un cucciolone.
> per te è una scemenza, per me no. credo poco all'obiettività assoluta, senza compromessi e sforzi.
> se poi è scritto nel baloon di un elefante con il salvagente, il fattore autorevolezza non è dalla tua. questo è un fatto.
> 
> ...


Senti: non voglio parlare di te ed il tuo quasi-compagno (...), e di quanto sia utile affrontare le cose in due. Io mi sono volutamente astenuto dal postare sul tuo thread perchè tu mi fai tenerezza ed il tuo quasi-compagno sarebbe stato da buttare in mare
con un bel paio di scarpe di cemento, ritardato com'è. Ma qui la situazione NON E' 
quella che hai vissuto tu, no. Non è uno che ha tradito, è stato malamente sgamato, s'è 
dimostrato un piagnone senza il minimo nerbo ed ha avuto la fortuna di trovare 
l'infermierina. No. Qua il rischio era che la nostra Lola trovasse tutt'altra reazione
rispetto ad un marito che, sostanzialmente, se n'è bellamente fottuto (ed anche qui magari la reazione di lui è molto indicativa). Una confessione di
sto tipo nove volte su dieci rovina i matrimoni e se la pensate diversamente realmente non capite una mazza. Amen.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: non voglio parlare di te ed il tuo quasi-compagno (...), e di quanto sia utile affrontare le cose in due. Io mi sono volutamente astenuto dal postare sul tuo thread perchè tu mi fai tenerezza ed il tuo quasi-compagno sarebbe stato da buttare in mare
> con un bel paio di scarpe di cemento, ritardato com'è. Ma qui la situazione NON E'
> quella che hai vissuto tu, no. Non è uno che ha tradito, è stato malamente sgamato, s'è
> dimostrato un piagnone senza il minimo nerbo ed ha avuto la fortuna di trovare
> ...


Tralasciando la parte di millepensieri che ha la mia massima stima sono d'accordo sulla parte finale.
Rovinarli magari no ma creare un dubbio e una crepa di sicuro, specie se l'altro é ancora molto innamorato di noi.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

JB hai notato che ogni volta che ti quoto non posso mai farlo totalmente? C'é sempre qualcosa che stona


----------



## Hellseven (9 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> essere obiettivi, è provare ad esser imparziali,
> non lasciarsi influenzare da preconcetti o proprie idee ecc.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (9 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *più che Chiara, vi sono altri ... che si divertono a marcare la distinzione tra noi e voi. *
> personalmente, non la capisco tanto ... perché, se ci si spiega ... si può arrivare a capire.
> ...


Credo che sia un solo divertissement, appunto.
Siamo tutti potenziali traditori e potenzialmente tradibili ove non anche già traditi a nostra insaputa ...


----------



## passaparola (9 Settembre 2013)

Che enorme cazzata dire che per formulare pensieri, consigli e/o ipotesi, non si parte o non si dovrebbe partire da sé stessi.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> Che enorme cazzata dire che per formulare pensieri, consigli e/o ipotesi, non si parte o non si dovrebbe partire da sé stessi.


Concordo: ove così non fosse non sarebbe esistita la speculazione del pensiero umano ....  Ovviamente si deve partire da se per poi raggiungere l'ALTRO da se .....


----------



## passaparola (9 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Concordo: ove così non fosse non sarebbe esistita la speculazione del pensiero umano ....  Ovviamente si deve partire da se per poi raggiungere l'ALTRO da se .....


ma qui siamo oltre il pensiero, tienilo a mente. Presente "Ai confini della realta"? Ecco. Quello


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che sia un solo divertissement, appunto.
> Siamo tutti potenziali traditori e potenzialmente tradibili ove non anche già traditi a nostra insaputa ...


E poi i tradimenti possono essere molto diversi tra loro e le reazioni pure, anche a volte senza rapporto con l'apparente gravità del tradimento in sé perché ogni tradito reagisce diversamente.
E lo stesso accade per il traditori e mi sembra assurdo dare dello stupido, come è successo recentemente, a chi si sente straziato per averlo fatto, anche se limitato, o presumere che sia un superficiale chi tradisce serialmente.
Ci sarà chi reagisce in modo eccessivo e chi no.
Ci sarà chi perde la testa per l'amante e ci vuole costruire una vita e chi non se lo sogna nemmeno.
Ci confrontiamo, si spera cercando di capire le motivazioni di quella singola persona.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> JB hai notato che ogni volta che ti quoto non posso mai farlo totalmente? C'é sempre qualcosa che stona


Mai notato. Nessuno è perfetto, comunque.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> JB hai notato che ogni volta che ti quoto non posso mai farlo totalmente? C'é sempre qualcosa che stona


chissà perché


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> no, l'ho letta su un cucciolone.
> per te è una scemenza, per me no. credo poco all'obiettività assoluta, senza compromessi e sforzi.
> se poi è scritto nel baloon di un elefante con il salvagente, il fattore autorevolezza non è dalla tua. questo è un fatto.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, soprattutto sul neretto.

Che poi il punto non è 'non puoi capire'. Ci sono persone che non sono state tradite eppure capiscono lo stesso. Anche perché poi, se andiamo a vedere, anche il tradimento può essere vissuto in modi diversi. Per me può essere una tragedia, per un altro una banalità superabile.

Quindi non è tanto il tipo di esperienze che abbiamo fatto.

Quanto la capacità di cogliere la difficoltà dell'altro e di proporre le idee che, sulla base della nostra esperienza ma non solo, abbiamo maturato.

Non capisco perché partire da un punto di vista piuttosto che da un altro squalifichi a prescindere quel punto di vista.
Che senso ha dire che certe utenti non sono obiettive in quanto tradite o col matrimonio sfasciato.

E se anche fosse?

Nel momento in cui esprimono correttamente le loro idee e lo fanno per aiutare lola, mi sembra una cosa positiva.
Magari, dal loro punto di vista soggettivo, posso aiutare chi magari nella confusione del momento non vede la parte di dolore (piccola o grande) che comunque esiste nel tradimento e nelle sue conseguenze. Può servire anche questo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà perché


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> Che enorme cazzata dire che per formulare pensieri, consigli e/o ipotesi, non si parte o non si dovrebbe partire da sé stessi.



Ciao

a parte, che ognuno fa quello che li sembra più giusto. 

su tante cose, non parte da me. ma ascoltando, ponendo delle domande,
piano piano si forma un quadro ... stando pur sempre da fuori, ma osservando
l'altro ... e stando fuori, non si è presi o intrappolati ... si può tentare a ipotizzare
un consiglio consone a quella persona. 

inoltre, quante storie non abbiamo ascoltato da altre persone?
esempio, non ho vissuto la guerra civile. ma tramite i racconti,
sento quell'atmosfera ... e se uno mi viene e mi racconta una cosa simile,
so di cosa parla ... pur non avendola vissuta. 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

*accidenti che velocità...*

...non ce la faccio a starvi dietro! 

Vado, come al solito, a braccio.

@Chiara: non ti preoccupare, non credo che si sia andati poi tanto OT. A parte certi "dissapori" che non posso capire più di tanto, certe cose che sono state dette sono importanti. Ci sono riflessioni, argomentazioni, che fanno sempre riflettere. Si può essere d'accordo o meno.

@millepensieri: che si scusa per aver perso le staffe, io ho fatto di peggio...  

@Joey: mio marito non si è disinteressato alla situazione, spero questo finalmente passi. Non è possibile riportare qui tutte le nostre conversazioni (e non solo) successive a quella faditica, potrei anche sembrare un'esibizionista... Ti deve bastare la mia parola, non si è disinteressato nel modo in cui dici tu. Lui è molto interessato. Veramente. Il rischio l'ho corso anche considerando tutto il nostro passato, avevo fiducia. E quando sei in crisi qualche rischio lo devi correre, o no?

@Ultimo: c'è un tuo post, in cui fai una domanda che non ho capito. E non ho capito neanche se la domanda è rivolta a me... 

@farfalla: mio marito è ancora molto innamorato di me, ma lo sono anche io di lui. E questo amore che ho per lui non l'ho mai messo in discussione neanche un secondo, neanche nel momento più ingestibile, quando la "ragazza cattiva" aveva preso il sopravvento e non ci eravamo ancora messe d'accordo. 

Hellseven dice: "Siamo tutti potenziali traditori e potenzialmente tradibili ove non anche già traditi a nostra insaputa" sì, ma bisogna mettere un punto alla "paranoia" e dare un po' di fiducia a chi abbiamo vicino, altrimenti la vita poterebbe trasformarsi in un inferno... 

Io ho letto sempre tutto con interesse e ho riflettuto su tutto quello che mi è stato detto, addirittura anche su quello che ha detto oscuro. (Sono seria). Ho cercato di valutare, applicare alla mia situazione, a quello che provo, ho cercato di mettermi in discussione... e mi è servito.
E' normale filtrare le situazioni degli altri attraverso il proprio vissuto ed è difficile riuscire a generalizzare poi queste stesse situazioni, c'è bisogno, a mio modesto avviso, di una grande empatia. E non tutti hanno questa empatia. E comunque, l'empatia prevede di riuscire a mettersi nei panni dell'altro e cercare di provare le sue stesse sensazioni, quindi, nel caso in cui ci si riesce, non si può comunque generalizzare e dire "questo è così, punto".

Comunque, quando si parla di sentimenti, di istinti, di dolore psicologico, è molto difficile restare obiettivi. IMO.

Forse è confusionario tutto quello che ho scritto... scusate...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà perché


Perchè sei scema.


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi fa molto piacere che tu abbia raggiunto questa consapevolezza.
> Per piacere ricordatene sempre.
> E rifletti bene sull'empasse di chi afferma di sè
> *Io sono una persona obiettiva.
> ...


Certo, ripeto, essere totalmente obiettivi è impossibile. Soprattutto su un argomento come il tradimento che risveglia ricordi e ferite profonde... ma si può tentare di essere giusti. E si può, all'interno dei propri limiti, tentare di capire.

Nessuno qui è detentore della verità assoluta. Ma leggo utenti che mostrano più o meno empatia, sempre dentro i confini del proprio vissuto, della propria educazione, delle proprie idee e di ciò che eticamente ci sembra giusto o sbagliato.

Insomma, ci sono dei paletti fissi per ognuno. Ma possiamo scegliere se e come muoverci lì dentro.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...non ce la faccio a starvi dietro!
> 
> Vado, come al solito, a braccio.
> 
> ...


Lola, ma quale "cattiva ragazza". Gesù tu sei nonna anzitempo, almeno concettualmente, quale cattiva ragazza. Senti: io sono contento per te se vedi tutto rosa e tuo marito blablabla. Bene. Occhio però a tuo marito che tu, per sti cazzi, non mi pari proprio una lince. Anzi.


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lola, ma quale "cattiva ragazza". Gesù tu sei nonna anzitempo, almeno concettualmente, quale cattiva ragazza. Senti: io sono contento per te se vedi tutto rosa e tuo marito blablabla. Bene. Occhio però a tuo marito che tu, per sti cazzi, non mi pari proprio una lince. Anzi.



Grazie. Non per l'immagine di me con i cuoricini negli occhi o del fatto di non essere una lince, ma dell'avvertimento. Non sei l'unico e lo apprezzo. Ne sto tenendo conto.

Questa della "concettualmente nonna anzitempo" pensi che me la porterò dietro per molto, qua dentro?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...non ce la faccio a
> 
> 
> @farfalla: mio marito è ancora molto innamorato di me, ma lo sono anche io di lui. E questo amore che ho per lui non l'ho mai messo in discussione neanche un secondo, neanche nel momento più ingestibile, quando la "ragazza cattiva" aveva preso il sopravvento e non ci eravamo ancora messe d'accordo.
> ...


Per quel che mi riguarda non ho mai messo in dubbio che tu sia innamorata di lui. Quello che ti sta accadendo non c'entra con il sentimento per tuo marito.
Certo ê che da parte sua mi sarei aspettata un atteggiamento ben diverso forse perché immedesimandomi mi sarei comportata da uomo innamorato in modo molto diverso. E al tuo posto mi sarei incazzata o comunque ci sarei rimasta male.
Dopodiché hai rotto un equilibrio, sempre che entrambi vi amiate come dici. Io non credo che la fiducia sua verso di te sia rimasta invariata ma soprattutto io al tuo posto sarei molto sospettosa. 
Ma io sono io e tu tu. Quindi posso solo augurarti il meglio


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda non ho mai messo in dubbio che tu sia innamorata di lui. Quello che ti sta accadendo non c'entra con il sentimento per tuo marito.
> Certo ê che da parte sua mi sarei aspettata un atteggiamento ben diverso forse perché immedesimandomi mi sarei comportata da uomo innamorato in modo molto diverso. E al tuo posto mi sarei incazzata o comunque ci sarei rimasta male.
> Dopodiché hai rotto un equilibrio, sempre che entrambi vi amiate come dici. Io non credo che la fiducia sua verso di te sia rimasta invariata ma soprattutto io al tuo posto sarei molto sospettosa.
> Ma io sono io e tu tu. Quindi posso solo augurarti il meglio


Grazie per l'augurio. :smile:
Io non mi aspettavo un atteggiamento tanto diverso da mio marito che quello del dialogo e della comprensione, sarà il risultato di tanti anni insieme, non so; sarà un amore trasformato che non è più "ammoooreee" p). Io non volevo che lui reagisse male, mi sarei sentita una merda.
Credo che la rottura dell'equilibrio precedente ci porterà a un equilibrio successivo...


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Concordo: ove così non fosse non sarebbe esistita la speculazione del pensiero umano ....  Ovviamente si deve partire da se per poi raggiungere l'ALTRO da se .....


Non è facile. Ma si dovrebbe tendere a quello. Almeno provarci. Se però l'altro non lo ascoltiamo nemmeno e lo incaselliamo subito in un giudizio sbrigativo e senza appello... la vedo dura.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Grazie. Non per l'immagine di me con i cuoricini negli occhi o del fatto di non essere una lince, ma dell'avvertimento. Non sei l'unico e lo apprezzo. Ne sto tenendo conto.
> 
> Questa della "concettualmente nonna anzitempo" pensi che me la porterò dietro per molto, qua dentro?


Per quanto mi riguarda senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## passante (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Volevo dire che se la forza che sento ora è solo un'illusione e mi ritrovo di nuovo turbata a fare la torda davanti al bagnino, ecco allora penso che verrei a sbattare la testa al muro e sbattere la testa volontariamente fa comunque male e il dolore porta le lacrime...
> 
> Se ho capito bene, tu dici che l'istinto che ho provato sarà difficile togliermelo e che prima o poi esploderò in qualche modo, giusto?
> Dici anche che ritieni difficile che io riesca a convogliare il tutto dentro il mio matrimonio esclusivo, giusto?
> ...


la vicenda per cui sono arrivato qui ha dei punti di contatto con la tua. per farla breve, non ho tradito il mio compagno. e va bene così, sono conteto (tutto è bene quel che finisce bene e l'ultimo chiuda la porta :singleeye però non avere fretta, sii paziente con te stessa. io ho provato attrazione (voglia desiderio ossessione dipendenza non lo so) per l'altro per mesi, dopo aver deciso di non vederlo più. come aggravante, ero insofferente verso il mio compagno ma questo non è il tuo caso  stai serena e sii paziente.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Grazie per l'augurio. :smile:
> Io non mi aspettavo un atteggiamento tanto diverso da mio marito che quello del dialogo e della comprensione, sarà il risultato di tanti anni insieme, non so; sarà un amore trasformato che non è più "ammoooreee" p). Io non volevo che lui reagisse male, mi sarei sentita una merda.
> Credo che la rottura dell'equilibrio precedente ci porterà a un equilibrio successivo...


Sull'ultima frase sono d'accordo
Per il resto Io avrei preferito semtirmi una merda e vederlo scosso.


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda senza alcun dubbio.


 
Beh, come epiteto c'è di peggio, quindi mi posso ritenere fortunata...


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, *come epiteto c'è di peggio*, quindi mi posso ritenere fortunata...


Ebbè, puoi dirlo forte


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sull'ultima frase sono d'accordo
> Per il resto Io avrei preferito semtirmi una merda e vederlo scosso.


C'è qualcosa da chiarire: non è vero che non si è scosso. E questo è dimostrato dal suo comportamento da quella conversazione in poi. Non siamo persone che fanno scenate, non litighiamo furiosamente tra noi, non alziamo la voce... veniamo entrambe da realtà familiari dove vigeva (vige) una guerra feroce e ci siamo sempre ripromessi di risolvere i nostri contrasti con la più possibile calma.
Io ho visto mio marito arrabbiato, non con me ma in altri frangenti, e non vorrei mai che lui si arrabbiasse con me. Se tu intendevi questo, cioè che lui doveva farmi una scenata...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa da chiarire: non è vero che non si è scosso. E questo è dimostrato dal suo comportamento da quella conversazione in poi. Non siamo persone che fanno scenate, non litighiamo furiosamente tra noi, non alziamo la voce... veniamo entrambe da realtà familiari dove vigeva (vige) una guerra feroce e ci siamo sempre ripromessi di risolvere i nostri contrasti con la più possibile calma.
> Io ho visto mio marito arrabbiato, non con me ma in altri frangenti, e non vorrei mai che lui si arrabbiasse con me. Se tu intendevi questo, cioè che lui doveva farmi una scenata...


Io mi sarei aspettato una forte sorpresa, duemila domande, una gran delusione. Il capire chi era il tipo che ci provava con mia moglie e si anche una bella incazzatura.
Dopodiché davanti al fatto che la tua confessione gli sia servita anche a liberarsi la coscienza mi sarei incazzata io.
Anxhe perchè scoprire che tuo marito non ha avuto la stessa premura che hai avuto tu nel confessargli questa cosa mi avrebbe fatto pensare che tutta questa complicità da parte sua non c'é.
Credo che tuo marito a suo tempo abbia fatto bene a stare zitto ancora di più se si fosse tenuto il peso sulla coscienza anche adesso visto che non aveva fatto nulla di male


----------



## Hellseven (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...non ce la faccio a starvi dietro!
> 
> Vado, come al solito, a braccio.
> 
> ...


Non è mica paranoia la consapevolezza della natura umana. Sul tradimento gli Ebrei hanno scritto 2/3 della Bibbia e i Cristiani c'hanno istituito un culto religioso


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, come epiteto c'è di peggio, quindi mi posso ritenere fortunata...


Finalmente leggo in pace.cara Lola,..al posto di tuo marito.cade la casa.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Settembre 2013)

Che fatica aggiornarsi con questo thread, ma ce l'ho fatta.

Mentre leggevo i vari post riflettevo sul fatto che la predisposizione a ragionare per categorie è sempre difficile da sradicare nell'oggi pensiero.

Amanti, Mogli, Mariti, Falegnami, Santi, Eroi, Poeti, Navigatori, Inventori, Imbianchini, Pornodivi, Prostitute, Ballerine Russe, Lattai, Salumieri, Sciupafemmine, Asciugauomini, Tori, Vacche, Bagnini, Padri, Madri, MaiCresciuti, MalScopate, Romanisti e Laziali.

Ma noi, viviamo e moriamo (per quel centimetro), incontrando PERSONE. Noi interagiamo con le persone, e non le categorie. Le persone, e non le categorie, interagiscono con noi. 

Farfalla è diventata la (gran) donna che è non perchè ha avuto un amante, ma perchè ha incontrato una persona con due palle così (ma per molti quello era solo un marito che tradiva la moglie).

Quintina stà nella situazione in cui stà perchè ha incontrato un testa di cazzo (ma parlava d'amore e si strugge d'amore e chissà agli occhi di quanti potrebbe sembrare un uomo da sposare).

Un bagnino, potrebbe essere solo un bagnino per alcuni, e quello che ti rivolta la vita per altri.

Solo i laziali andrebbero eliminati in toto.

NB: Ho fatto inomi e gli esempi di Farfalla e Quintina perchè sono sicuri che potevo farli senza incorrere nela suscettibilità di qualcuno.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi sarei aspettato una forte sorpresa, duemila domande, una gran delusione. Il capire chi era il tipo che ci provava con mia moglie e si anche una bella incazzatura.
> Dopodiché davanti al fatto che la tua confessione gli sia servita anche a liberarsi la coscienza mi sarei incazzata io.
> Anxhe perchè scoprire che tuo marito non ha avuto la stessa premura che hai avuto tu nel confessargli questa cosa mi avrebbe fatto pensare che tutta questa complicità da parte sua non c'é.
> Credo che tuo marito a suo tempo abbia fatto bene a stare zitto ancora di più se si fosse tenuto il peso sulla coscienza anche adesso visto che non aveva fatto nulla di male



quoto
o forse il marito ha estratto dal cilindro la "coincidenza" per non sentirsi sminuito, chissà


----------



## Fantastica (10 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> come aggravante, ero insofferente verso il mio compagno ma questo non è il tuo caso


Grandioso! E' infatti questo il punto che distingue un delizioso capriccio femminile (quello di lola, che alla fine vuole farsi corteggiare, come ho già scritto altrove), da qualcosa di più serio. 

Quando provi davvero attrazione per un altro, non sopporti quasi più per niente il tuo partner abituale...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grandioso! E' infatti questo il punto che distingue un delizioso capriccio femminile (quello di lola, che alla fine vuole farsi corteggiare, come ho già scritto altrove), da qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Quando provi davvero attrazione per un altro, non sopporti quasi più per niente il tuo partner abituale...


Ma non é assolutamente vero! Non mi ci ritrovo proprio in questa ultima frase


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grandioso! E' infatti questo il punto che distingue un delizioso capriccio femminile (quello di lola, che alla fine vuole farsi corteggiare, come ho già scritto altrove), da qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Quando provi davvero attrazione per un altro, non sopporti quasi più per niente il tuo partner abituale...


A certi potrebbe anche "riattivarsi" il rapporto un po' spento...appannato...(mi dicono dalla regia)...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## passante (10 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Grandioso!* E' infatti questo il punto che distingue un delizioso capriccio femminile (quello di lola, che alla fine vuole farsi corteggiare, come ho già scritto altrove), da qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Quando provi davvero attrazione per un altro, non sopporti quasi più per niente il tuo partner abituale...


 assolutamente fenomenale :mrgreen: non capisco come matteo all'epoca non abbia apprezzato :singleeye: 

(sgherzo, naturalmente. ho capito che cosa volevi dire. credo :singleeye


----------



## Fantastica (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non é assolutamente vero! Non mi ci ritrovo proprio in questa ultima frase


a ciascuno le sue dinamiche emotive


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi sarei aspettato una forte sorpresa, duemila domande, una gran delusione. Il capire chi era il tipo che ci provava con mia moglie e si anche una bella incazzatura.
> Dopodiché davanti al fatto che la tua confessione gli sia servita anche a liberarsi la coscienza mi sarei incazzata io.
> Anxhe perchè scoprire che tuo marito non ha avuto la stessa premura che hai avuto tu nel confessargli questa cosa mi avrebbe fatto pensare che tutta questa complicità da parte sua non c'é.
> Credo che tuo marito a suo tempo abbia fatto bene a stare zitto ancora di più se si fosse tenuto il peso sulla coscienza anche adesso visto che non aveva fatto nulla di male


Per come conosco mio marito, se si fosse incazzato, io mi sarei preoccupata, sarebbe stata una reazione strana per lui perdere le staffe. Ora, ripeto, non ho detto che non era turbato o sconvolto, però io sono abbastanza trasparente e lui mi conosce molto bene, lui aveva capito che c'era qualcosa di strano, quindi in qualche maniera era preparato. Domande ci sono state e tante, sia da parte mia che da parte sua. Momenti di tensione anche: ci siamo studiati di nuovo, guardati un po' a distanza, e stiamo realizzando che quello che vediamo ci piace ancora.
C'è da dire che lui non è il tipo geloso, possessivo, non è uno che mi fa problemi per come mi vesto perché altrimenti mi guardano, non pensa di possedere il mio corpo. C'è stato un utente (non mi ricordo chi e ho provato a cercare il post, ma ora è come cercare un ago in un pagliaio), che ha interpretato la frase di mio marito (che ho ingenuamente esportato dal contesto e che quindi dà adito a tante interpretazioni diverse) in maniera positiva, come la intendiamo io e lui: fiducia.

Leggendo le storie che alcuni di voi mi hanno raccontato a esempio o anche quelle che ci sono nel forum adesso (vedi Luca), c'è una cosa che mi ha colpita: l'ho saputo all'improvviso, ma sentivo che c'era qualcosa di strano. Ecco, lui aveva sentito che c'era qualcosa di strano, è probabile che se a giugno il bagnino avesse preso il bungalow e io ci fossi entrata, mio marito se ne sarebbe accorto subito...

Lui ha "approfittato" del momento per raccontarmi il fatto, perché ero agitata, perché voleva dirmi, come anche alcuni di voi hanno fatto, che è normale, che capita, e che si fida di me. Perché non me lo ha raccontato prima? Non ero in condizioni, un anno e mezzo fa, di ascoltare o di sopportare una cosa del genere, ero impegnata nel mio bozzolo...


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Finalmente leggo in pace.cara Lola,..al posto di tuo marito.cade la casa.


Lothar, scusa, ma ho ancora bisogno di tempo per conoscerti tra le righe, potresti chiarirmi questo tuo messaggio? Grazie! :smile:


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grandioso! E' infatti questo il punto che distingue un delizioso capriccio femminile (quello di lola, che alla fine vuole farsi corteggiare, come ho già scritto altrove), da qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> Quando provi davvero attrazione per un altro, non sopporti quasi più per niente il tuo partner abituale...


Non lo so... credo che sia veramente soggettivo e dipendente dalla situazione che vivi e che hai vissuto. Ci sono tante sfaccettature, tante motivazioni diverse nei comportamenti umani...


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grandioso! E' infatti questo il punto che distingue un delizioso capriccio femminile (quello di lola, che alla fine vuole farsi corteggiare, come ho già scritto altrove), da qualcosa di più serio.
> 
> *Quando provi davvero attrazione per un altro, non sopporti quasi più per niente il tuo partner abituale.*..


per me è sempre stato così: l'infatuazione per un altro mi rendeva insopportabile chi mi stava vicino.per questo mi chiedo come sia possibile celarla e far finta di nulla


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> pensare così, si rimane degli esclusi ...
> si entra nel ruolo del vittimismo ... "tu non puoi capire",
> ...


Si rimane degli esclusi? perchè chi subentra in baratro di sofferenza non è un escluso?( si isola appunto perchè entra in qualcosa di "malato"? e chi oltre questo/i capisce appieno cosa significa? )  sto parlando proprio di questo, di ciò che non si può capire se non lo si prova. Ma se leggi bene sul neretto del tuo post, ero e sono d'accordo, se poi qualcuno/a la pensa diversamente e senza aver passato quei momenti in cui il cervello ti faceva pensare al suicidio, bene, vuol dire che questa persona al contrario mio è sicura di se senza dare nessuna possibilità alcuna del poter pensare che magari può percepire ma non capire. 

Ora io posso pensare alla mia storia, posso pensare a tutti quei secondi dove i pensieri giravano all'infinito e in automatico e per mesi formulavano sempre gli stessi  pensieri ed anche altri ad un ritmo che i secondi stessi non erano capaci di contenerli! e le mille domanda moltiplicate mille volte con annesse risposte erano un martellamento continuo in netto contrasto con l'altra faccia della medaglia che nel confrontarsi con il partner doveva e voleva avere un rapporto non solo fisico ma soprattutto mentale e di sincerità con se stesso e con il partner. Chi può capire il dolore di fare l'amore con chi si ama e nel mentre mille visioni ti affiorano nel cervello? chi può capire lo sforzo di avere un'erezione e riuscire a goderne e alla fine morire dentro senza la possibilità di poter piangere per non far scoprire come dentro soffri? sienne smettila per piacere, alcune cose le devi vivere, e nonostante credo di aver spiegato qualcosa, MAI potrai capirlo appieno, manco in quei sogni che a volte sembrano incubi, incubi che se messi a confronto con la realtà diventano degli sketch divertenti.

Ok qua dentro abbiamo un confronto tra traditi e traditori, ci vuole andare a ricercare quell'empatia per riuscire almeno un po a capirsi, ma diamo a cesare quello che è di cesare, perchè, non sempre, ma ci sono persone che sono davvero morte dentro per poi rinascere dalle ceneri. Lo stesso vale per i traditore, perchè ci sono diversi traditori .


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è sempre stato così: l'infatuazione per un altro mi rendeva insopportabile chi mi stava vicino.per questo mi chiedo come sia possibile celarla e far finta di nulla


InfatuaZione e attrazione sono cose diverse secondo me


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Lothar, scusa, ma ho ancora bisogno di tempo per conoscerti tra le righe, potresti chiarirmi questo tuo messaggio? Grazie! :smile:


Buongiorno carissima,ecco un' esempio....qualche sera fa' mentre prendevamo l'aperitivo,io e mia moglie,mi sono accorto che un ragazzo,perche'aveva la meta'dei suoi anni,se la''mangiava''con gli occhi.Ha persino girato il bancone,per andarle di fronte.Ho percepito un banalissimo scambio di sguardi..io avrei fatto lo stesso a ruoli invertiti,vista anche la differenza di eta'.Be'...dopo mi sono abbastanza incavolato con lei.Figurati se mi spiattellasse,una roba tipo la tua....


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> InfatuaZione e attrazione sono cose diverse secondo me


so solo che se mi piace un uomo mi resta spazio solo per lui e chi mi sta accanto è impossibile non se ne accorga.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è sempre stato così: l'infatuazione per un altro mi rendeva insopportabile chi mi stava vicino.per questo mi chiedo come sia possibile celarla e far finta di nulla


Ma all'infatuazione ci passi girando un interruttore?...la fase della "semplice" attrazione la salti?...(saltavi...ninzo'.)...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> so solo che se mi piace un uomo mi resta spazio solo per lui e chi mi sta accanto è impossibile non se ne accorga.


Perchè sei limitata in questo come un po' in tutto.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma all'infatuazione ci passi girando un interruttore?...la fase della "semplice" attrazione la salti?...(saltavi...ninzo'.)...:mrgreen:


in effetti sono due fasi.
fino all'incontro con mio marito lasciavo  uno per l'altro, poi nessuno mi ha attratto da dovermi porre il minimo problema.
penso che nel caso ci fosse un'attrazione iniziale mi guarderei bene dal coltivarla stupidamente


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti sono due fasi.
> fino all'incontro con mio marito lasciavo  uno per l'altro, poi nessuno mi ha attratto da dovermi porre il minimo problema.
> penso che nel caso ci fosse un'attrazione iniziale mi guarderei bene dal coltivarla stupidamente


Condivido .Sono modi di essere.Io se sto con una donna e perchè mi piace quella donna,voglio lei,posso anche ammirare un'altra bella donna,ma non mi suscita interesse.


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si rimane degli esclusi? perchè chi subentra in baratro di sofferenza non è un escluso?( si isola appunto perchè entra in qualcosa di "malato"? e chi oltre questo/i capisce appieno cosa significa? )  sto parlando proprio di questo, di ciò che non si può capire se non lo si prova. Ma se leggi bene sul neretto del tuo post, ero e sono d'accordo, se poi qualcuno/a la pensa diversamente e senza aver passato quei momenti in cui il cervello ti faceva pensare al suicidio, bene, vuol dire che questa persona al contrario mio è sicura di se senza dare nessuna possibilità alcuna del poter pensare che magari può percepire ma non capire.
> 
> Ora io posso pensare alla mia storia, posso pensare a tutti quei secondi dove i pensieri giravano all'infinito e in automatico e per mesi formulavano sempre gli stessi  pensieri ed anche altri ad un ritmo che i secondi stessi non erano capaci di contenerli! e le mille domanda moltiplicate mille volte con annesse risposte erano un martellamento continuo in netto contrasto con l'altra faccia della medaglia che nel confrontarsi con il partner doveva e voleva avere un rapporto non solo fisico ma soprattutto mentale e di sincerità con se stesso e con il partner. Chi può capire il dolore di fare l'amore con chi si ama e nel mentre mille visioni ti affiorano nel cervello? chi può capire lo sforzo di avere un'erezione e riuscire a goderne e alla fine morire dentro senza la possibilità di poter piangere per non far scoprire come dentro soffri? sienne smettila per piacere, alcune cose le devi vivere, e nonostante credo di aver spiegato qualcosa, MAI potrai capirlo appieno, manco in quei sogni che a volte sembrano incubi, incubi che se messi a confronto con la realtà diventano degli sketch divertenti.
> 
> Ok qua dentro abbiamo un confronto tra traditi e traditori, ci vuole andare a ricercare quell'empatia per riuscire almeno un po a capirsi, ma diamo a cesare quello che è di cesare, perchè, non sempre, ma ci sono persone che sono davvero morte dentro per poi rinascere dalle ceneri. Lo stesso vale per i traditore, perchè ci sono diversi traditori .


Ciao

non la smetto, solo perché la penso differentemente. 

il mio pensiero ... è frutto di un lungo percorso. 
potrà cambiare, potrà maturare, potrà tante cose. 

per ora, la penso così ... e non trovo elemento, 
per cambiare idea ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivido .Sono modi di essere.Io se sto con una donna e perchè mi piace quella donna,voglio lei,posso anche ammirare un'altra bella donna,ma non mi suscita interesse.


poi niente è impossibile, per carità...
ma a questo punto della mia vita mi giocassi una vita con un uomo come mio marito e una storia come la nostra per un tizio venuto dal nulla sarei davvero una cretina .


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti sono due fasi.
> fino all'incontro con mio marito lasciavo  uno per l'altro, poi nessuno mi ha attratto da dovermi porre il minimo problema.
> penso che nel caso ci fosse un'attrazione iniziale mi guarderei bene dal coltivarla stupidamente


mo' si', quadra e rientra nello "standard"...

ooookkkeeeyyy....avanti un altro..non spingete, serviamo tutti...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi niente è impossibile, per carità...
> ma a questo punto della mia vita mi giocassi una vita con un uomo come mio marito e una storia come la nostra per un tizio venuto dal nulla sarei davvero una cretina .


ma dai, all'inizio manco saresti certa di giocarti tutto...anzi, se dice che la situescion sia sempre sotto controllo...

seee....er controllo alla Schettino...maro'...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non la smetto, solo perché la penso differentemente.
> 
> ...


Vedi? ecco l'intoppo della contraddizione. Vai oltre sienne, non guardare soltanto la tua esperienza, leggi chi ti scrive e percepisci che oltre la tua esperienza c'è anche quella degli altri, io differentemente da te, accetto quello che ora mi hai scritto, perchè capisco e prendo per buono quello che è la tua esperienza e la faccio mia immedesimandomi in quello che tu scrivi, che io percepisco, che io accetto, tu fai lo stesso? Mi sembra proprio di no.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma dai, all'inizio manco saresti certa di giocarti tutto...anzi, se dice che la situescion sia sempre sotto controllo...
> 
> seee....er controllo alla Schettino...maro'...


infatti certe storie non nascono dal niente e ci vuole la consapevolezza di andare avanti.credo che alla mia età di fare quella che si trova "per caso" innamorata non sia sostenibile


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi? ecco l'intoppo della contraddizione. Vai oltre sienne, non guardare soltanto la tua esperienza, leggi chi ti scrive e percepisci che oltre la tua esperienza c'è anche quella degli altri, io differentemente da te, accetto quello che ora mi hai scritto, perchè capisco e prendo per buono quello che è la tua esperienza e la faccio mia immedesimandomi in quello che tu scrivi, che io percepisco, che io accetto, tu fai lo stesso? Mi sembra proprio di no.


ciao

beh ... a dire il vero, hai detto a me di smetterla,
come se la tua fosse la verità ... 
e va bene ... va bene così ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> beh ... a dire il vero, hai detto a me di smetterla,
> come se la tua fosse la verità ...
> ...



*Leggiti queste parole*:accetto quello che ora mi hai scritto, perchè capisco e prendo per buono quello che è la tua esperienza e la faccio mia immedesimandomi in quello che tu scrivi, che io percepisco, che io accetto, tu fai lo stesso? Mi sembra proprio di no.

Dove ho scritto che oltre le mie esperienze scritte le tue non sono verità? o devo scrivere che le mie esperienze scritte sono false e le tue verità per andare d'accordo e concludere un discorso?


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti sono due fasi.
> *fino all'incontro con mio marito lasciavo  uno per l'altro*, poi nessuno mi ha attratto da dovermi porre il minimo problema.
> penso che nel caso ci fosse un'attrazione iniziale mi guarderei bene dal coltivarla stupidamente


Credo che sia questo quello che ci è mancato (a me e mio marito), la sensazione di esserci scelti facendo esperienza con altri. Non fraintendermi, noi ci siamo scelti, in realtà, e ora è come se ci stiamo scegliendo un'altra volta, ma partendo da presupposti diversi, da posizioni diverse rispetto a quelle di vent'anni fa. Ingenuità, forse. Non lo so, stiamo ancora elaborando...


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Leggiti queste parole*:accetto quello che ora mi hai scritto, perchè capisco e prendo per buono quello che è la tua esperienza e la faccio mia immedesimandomi in quello che tu scrivi, che io percepisco, che io accetto, tu fai lo stesso? Mi sembra proprio di no.
> 
> Dove ho scritto che oltre le mie esperienze scritte le tue non sono verità? o devo scrivere che le mie esperienze scritte sono false e le tue verità per andare d'accordo e concludere un discorso?



Ciao Ultimo,

non farla troppo lunga.
nell'altro post, me lo hai scritto. 

se dici ad una persona di smetterla,
cosa sta dietro? cosa indica? ... 
che sta fuori ... bene. va bene così. 

a parte che non si tratta di esperienze vere o false ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> non farla troppo lunga.
> nell'altro post, me lo hai scritto.
> ...


Sta che nella parola smetterla ho messo un accento rafforzativo nel discorso, di certo non un "smetterla" per far in modo di non scrivere più.

sienne sciallanza su! e che cavolo!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> non farla troppo lunga.
> nell'altro post, me lo hai scritto.
> ...


ah, l'amour....


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

per me è stato fondamentale





lolapal ha detto:


> Credo che sia questo quello che ci è mancato (a me e mio marito), *la sensazione di esserci scelti facendo esperienza con altri.* Non fraintendermi, noi ci siamo scelti, in realtà, e ora è come se ci stiamo scegliendo un'altra volta, ma partendo da presupposti diversi, da posizioni diverse rispetto a quelle di vent'anni fa. Ingenuità, forse. Non lo so, stiamo ancora elaborando...


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sta che nella parola smetterla ho messo un accento rafforzativo nel discorso, di certo non un "smetterla" per far in modo di non scrivere più.
> 
> sienne sciallanza su! e che cavolo!



Ciao Ultimo

ma guarda, che non ho nessun problema ... 

e poi ... mannaggia ... 
del pensiero si trattava e non di non scrivere più ...

ma chi è qui lo straniero? ... 

sciallanza! 

sienne


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah, l'amour....



Ciao Stermi,

 ... che vie infinite ... 

se superi Ultimo ... seguo te ... 

 :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

*My two cents*



lolapal ha detto:


> Credo che sia questo quello che ci è mancato (a me e mio marito), la sensazione di esserci scelti facendo esperienza con altri. Non fraintendermi, noi ci siamo scelti, in realtà, e ora è come se ci stiamo scegliendo un'altra volta, ma partendo da presupposti diversi, da posizioni diverse rispetto a quelle di vent'anni fa. Ingenuità, forse. Non lo so, stiamo ancora elaborando...


Lola, ti consiglio una cosa: apri il tuo spazio blog.
Dove potrai continuare a raccontare in forma di diario la vicenda del bagnino che tiene col fiato sospeso tre quarti del forum. Mancano pochi giorni all'inizio delle scuole ( dio lo voglia): parti da lì, dal fatidico giorno, e aggiorna aggiungi commenta ( bagnino e marito). Potrà continuare a seguirti chi è realmente interessato alla telenovelas  e insieme potrete avvitarvi all'infinito senza soluzione di continuità (cit.) su quello che ti è stato scritto  a pagina tre di questa discussione, sviscerando ogni singola virgola della faccenda.


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne, Ultimo, scusatemi, non voglio intromettermi, ma io vi leggo, con occhio esterno, da "ultima arrivata", non conoscendovi e non conoscendo le vostre storie, però quello che sembra a me è che state dicendo più o meno la stessa cosa: è normale filtrare le esperienze altrui attraverso la propria, ma bisognerebbe anche cercare di mettersi nei panni degli altri, sforzandosi di non giudicare.
Ma questa è una mia lettura opinabile, filtrata da me e dal mio stato d'animo attuale, forse capisco solo quello che voglio.
Non è una critica, non vi offendete, ma per voi due devo fare un piccolo sforzo in più per cercare di capire, è un mio limite, ho difficoltà a capire i sottintesi. Come anche con Lothar o il conte...

:smile:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermi,
> 
> ... che vie infinite ...
> 
> ...


ssscancello, che avevo capito altro...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque sei stata molto rapida nell'iniziare a capirmi...brava...quanti so' 3-4 anni?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lola, ti consiglio una cosa: apri il tuo spazio blog.
> Dove potrai continuare a raccontare in forma di diario la vicenda del bagnino che tiene col fiato sospeso tre quarti del forum. Mancano pochi giorni all'inizio delle scuole ( dio lo voglia): parti da lì, dal fatidico giorno, e aggiorna aggiungi commenta ( bagnino e marito). Potrà continuare a seguirti chi è realmente interessato alla telenovelas  e insieme potrete avvitarvi all'infinito senza soluzione di continuità (cit.) su quello che ti è stato scritto  a pagina tre di questa discussione, sviscerando ogni singola virgola della faccenda.


Ma anche no....!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> ma guarda, che non ho nessun problema ...
> 
> ...



Chiamali come vuoi, sta di fatto che sono andato oltre diverse volte, e diverse volte senza rispondermi mi è stato scritto la stessa frase, alla fine ti ho scritto il significato quello che "credevo" fosse evidente, cioè "smetterla". E in più mi si scrive di scusarmi, ma di cosa? di cosa se sei stata la prima a scrivermi che non capisco, chiudendo così un discorso senza volermi spiegare altro. ok ho scritto, ok non ho capito, mi andava bene non capire. 

Comunque, al momento credimi, mi va di scherzare, scherziamo e andiamo avanti, scherzando e sorridendo. ADESSO SMETTILA.:carneval::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma anche no....!


Oscuro, mica ci devi entrare nel blog.


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lola, ti consiglio una cosa: apri il tuo spazio blog.
> Dove potrai continuare a raccontare in forma di diario la vicenda del bagnino che tiene col fiato sospeso tre quarti del forum. Mancano pochi giorni all'inizio delle scuole ( dio lo voglia): parti da lì, dal fatidico giorno, e aggiorna aggiungi commenta ( bagnino e marito). Potrà continuare a seguirti chi è realmente interessato alla telenovelas  e insieme potrete avvitarvi all'infinito senza soluzione di continuità (cit.) su quello che ti è stato scritto  a pagina tre di questa discussione, sviscerando ogni singola virgola della faccenda.


Chiara, hai ragione, credo sia giunto il momento di chiudere qui... ci pensavo già ieri sera...
Molto è stato sviscerato, tutto mi (ci) è stato utile: i consigli, i giudizi, i battibecchi, gli insulti, gli epiteti. 
Al blog non ci avevo pensato, ora vedo come funziona e ci penso un po' su.
Mancano due giorni al "giorno del giudizio". 

Grazie a tutti! Veramente di cuore! :inlove:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lolappal*



lolapal ha detto:


> Chiara, hai ragione, credo sia giunto il momento di chiudere qui... ci pensavo già ieri sera...
> Molto è stato sviscerato, tutto mi (ci) è stato utile: i consigli, i giudizi, i battibecchi, gli insulti, gli epiteti.
> Al blog non ci avevo pensato, ora vedo come funziona e ci penso un po' su.
> Mancano due giorni al "giorno del giudizio".
> ...


Lolappal facci sapere....!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Chiara, hai ragione, credo sia giunto il momento di chiudere qui... ci pensavo già ieri sera...
> Molto è stato sviscerato, tutto mi (ci) è stato utile: i consigli, i giudizi, i battibecchi, gli insulti, gli epiteti.
> Al blog non ci avevo pensato, ora vedo come funziona e ci penso un po' su.
> Mancano due giorni al "giorno del giudizio".
> ...



Giorno del ''giudizio''???non capisco......non hai gia'deciso??


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Chiara, hai ragione, credo sia giunto il momento di chiudere qui... ci pensavo già ieri sera...
> Molto è stato sviscerato, tutto mi (ci) è stato utile: i consigli, i giudizi, i battibecchi, gli insulti, gli epiteti.
> Al blog non ci avevo pensato, ora vedo come funziona e ci penso un po' su.
> Mancano due giorni al "giorno del giudizio".
> ...


però rimani a parlare di altro, sei un bell'acquisto


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Giorno del ''giudizio''???non capisco......non hai gia'deciso??


Io sì, ma alcuni non sono convinti che io sia convinta... :smile:


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però rimani a parlare di altro, sei un bell'acquisto


Ti ringrazio. Credo che resterò. :smile:


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sì, ma alcuni non sono convinti che io sia convinta... :smile:



vabbè, dai
il giorno x rigagli la macchina e poi posta la foto


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, dai
> il giorno x rigagli la macchina e poi posta la foto


:rotfl:

non ne vale la pena... è un po' malandata...


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> non ne vale la pena... è un po' malandata...



ok...tuttavia dare fuoco al bungalow mi sembra un po' esagerato
però vedi tu!:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sì, ma alcuni non sono convinti che io sia convinta... :smile:


e cioe' che hai deciso?...hai cambiato sqquola ar pupo?...

vigliacca...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sì, ma alcuni non sono convinti che io sia convinta... :smile:


Fregatene Lola,io ti credo...se no cosa scriveresti  a fare??
Poi resta..confesso che non seguo quasi mai le storie,sono tutte demenziali.
La tua no.
at salut,che Lothar sia con te.


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e cioe' che hai deciso?...hai cambiato sqquola ar pupo?...
> 
> vigliacca...


No, di cambiare orario... 



lothar57 ha detto:


> Fregatene Lola,io ti credo...se no cosa scriveresti  a fare??
> Poi resta..confesso che non seguo quasi mai le storie,sono tutte demenziali.
> La tua no.
> at salut,che Lothar sia con te.


Grazie, lo apprezzo, ma l'augurio mi sembra più un "malaugurio"!  

Ora basta, però!


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e cioe' che hai deciso?...hai cambiato sqquola ar pupo?...
> 
> vigliacca...


per me la vigliaccheria è l'esatto contrario


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, di cambiare orario...


Ma orario tuo a cui andresti a sqquola?...in 5a o alle medie mo' ce stanno orari flessibili?...boh?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me la vigliaccheria è l'esatto contrario


vigliacca nel senso d'aver paura, non di chi s'approfitta....a Mine' ennamo......


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: non voglio parlare di te ed il tuo quasi-compagno (...), [...]


ma si, è palese che tu voglia farlo. vuoi buttarla sul personale, da due parole in croce su di me hai tirato fuori la tua solita manciata di patetiche frecciatine a tutto tondo. solo che non mi interessa discuterne con te in questo modo. punto.


per l'ennesima volta, non ho proiettato la mia situazione su quella di lola. così come non l'ho fatto in nessun altro caso.
vero, una confessione del genere destabilizza un rapporto, si corre un rischio e dopo non si può tornare indietro. può darsi che per tanti sia troppo, ma non per tutti. alla fine si ritorna sempre a cosa non faresti tu. 
ci stiamo ripetendo inutilmente.


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tralasciando la parte di millepensieri che ha la mia massima stima sono d'accordo sulla parte finale.
> Rovinarli magari no ma creare un dubbio e una crepa di sicuro, specie se l'altro é ancora molto innamorato di noi.


grazie. 
anche tu mi piaci molto! 
e concordo sul resto.


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> [...]@millepensieri: che si scusa per aver perso le staffe, io ho fatto di peggio...  [...]


gentile 



lolapal ha detto:


> [...]
> E' normale filtrare le situazioni degli altri attraverso il proprio vissuto ed è difficile riuscire a generalizzare poi queste stesse situazioni, c'è bisogno, a mio modesto avviso, di una grande empatia. E non tutti hanno questa empatia. E comunque, l'empatia prevede di riuscire a mettersi nei panni dell'altro e cercare di provare le sue stesse sensazioni, quindi, nel caso in cui ci si riesce, non si può comunque generalizzare e dire "questo è così, punto".
> 
> Comunque, quando si parla di sentimenti, di istinti, di dolore psicologico, è molto difficile restare obiettivi. IMO.
> [...]


sono d'accordo con te, verde mio.



lolapal ha detto:


> [...]Credo che resterò. :smile:


me lo auguro davvero!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: non voglio parlare di te ed il tuo quasi-compagno (...), e di quanto sia utile affrontare le cose in due. Io mi sono volutamente astenuto dal postare sul tuo thread perchè tu mi fai tenerezza ed il tuo quasi-compagno sarebbe stato da buttare in mare
> con un bel paio di scarpe di cemento, ritardato com'è. Ma qui la situazione NON E'
> quella che hai vissuto tu, no. Non è uno che ha tradito, è stato malamente sgamato, s'è
> dimostrato un piagnone senza il minimo nerbo ed ha avuto la fortuna di trovare
> ...


Amico..anni fa'conoscevo un tizio che aveva sposato una stra gnocca,be'....arrivavano assieme al circolo,lei sempre microgonna,scollata da paura,si voltavano tutti al suo passaggio...be'il marito era felice.Mi disse''sono io che voglio che la guardino''.................et cape'????


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico..anni fa'conoscevo un tizio che aveva sposato una stra gnocca,be'....arrivavano assieme al circolo,lei sempre microgonna,scollata da paura,si voltavano tutti al suo passaggio...be'il marito era felice.Mi disse''sono io che voglio che la guardino''.................et cape'????


E' una cosa molto più diffusa di quanto non si creda. Ma è un pò triste, perché si tende ad ostentare la donna come oggetto di valore sessuale ...... Altro che galanteria come residuo di un maschilismo passato, questa è ostentazione di potere attraverso il corpo femminile, secondo me.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico..anni fa'conoscevo un tizio che aveva sposato una stra gnocca,be'....arrivavano assieme al circolo,lei sempre microgonna,scollata da paura,si voltavano tutti al suo passaggio...be'il marito era felice.Mi disse''sono io che voglio che la guardino''.................et cape'????


Eh, bene, e cosa c'entra, Micione bellissimo, con un marito che dice alla moglie che sostanzialmente quando lui non c'è può fare quello che vuole (e viceversa)?


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [...]Fine. Non mi cagare più il cazzo con ste merdate da rincoglionita.







​
si, va bene. ciao campione.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ​
> si, va bene. ciao campione.


Ciao. 

P.S: Grande Jack.

EDIT: anzi, quasi quasi.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 7435


Cha massa di coglione, eh Minni? Ma come si fa, dimmi tu. Boh. Sceme fuse nel cervello che consigliano alla cazzo di cane una sincerità farlocca che, secondo i loro cervelletti bruciati, dovrebbe esistere il qualsiasi coppia perchè, si sa, se non c'è la VERA SINCERITA' DOC allora non è una coppia vera, sulla base delle loro personalissime esperienze fallimentari e senza tener conto che poi il tutto è un filo più complesso di così. Quell'altra che il marito sostanzialmente se ne frega epperò "eh, no, mio marito è bravo, tutto d'un pezzo, lui mi ha detto così ma in realtà ci tiene a me e blablabla", una roba da ricovero coatto nel più vicino nosocomio per improvvise rinfanciullite oltre la mezzetà da nonne infoiate wanna be. Boh, non so. Poi dovrebbero fare un esorcismo a me detto da te che nella migliore delle ipotesi non capisci mai una cazzo e nella peggiore hai l'acume di una complessata cinquantenne capace di farsi crucci e problemi per le peggio minchiate postando nel frattempo montagne di merda da coltivarci campi e campi di basilico. Non so, ancora. Ma che cazzo di gente. Gente, poi. "Gente". Virgolettato. Centosessanta pagine di sceme da competizione ed ogni tanto viene fuori la svegliona che, poverina, si sente offesa dal sottoscritto perchè lei dice che è intelligente e capisce epperò pure se è vero che non ha capito un cazzo e che quello che ha vissuto lei non c'entra eventualmente manco un cazzo, deve sparare la sua merdata. Mah.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cha massa di coglione, eh Minni? Ma come si fa, dimmi tu. Boh. Sceme fuse nel cervello che consigliano alla cazzo di cane una sincerità farlocca che, secondo i loro cervelletti bruciati, dovrebbe esistere il qualsiasi coppia perchè, si sa, se non c'è la VERA SINCERITA' DOC allora non è una coppia vera, sulla base delle loro personalissime esperienze fallimentari e senza tener conto che poi il tutto è un filo più complesso di così. Quell'altra che il marito sostanzialmente se frega epperò "eh, no, mio marito è bravo, tutto d'un pezzo, lui mi ha detto così ma in realtà ci tiene a me e blablabla", una roba da ricovero coatto nel più vicino nosocomio per improvvise rinfanciullite oltre la mezzetà da nonne infoiate wanna be. Boh, non so. Poi dovrebbero fare un esorcismo a me detto da te che nella migliore delle ipotesi non capisci mai una cazzo e nella peggiore hai l'acume di una complessata cinquantenne capace di farsi crucci e problemi per le peggio minchiate postando nel frattempo montagne di merda da coltivarci campi e campi di basilico. Non so, ancora. Ma che cazzo di gente. Gente, poi. "Gente". Virgolettato. Centosessanta pagine di sceme da competizione ed ogni tanto vine fuori la scegliona che, poverina, si sente offesa perchè lei dice che è intelligente e capisce epperò pure se è vero che non ha capito un cazzo deve sparare la sua merdata. Mah.


Dormito male?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dormito male?


Mannò, come un ghiro.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

certo che porti sfiga agli avatar...nicholson si è appena ritirato perché perde i colpi con la memoria


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che porti sfiga agli avatar...nicholson si è appena ritirato perché perde i colpi con la memoria


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che porti sfiga agli avatar...nicholson si è appena ritirato perché perde i colpi con la memoria


Però Joe Pesci mica se la passa male. Comunque il Jack Nicholson del mio avatar è fermo a quella foto.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Però Joe Pesci mica se la passa male*. Comunque il Jack Nicholson del mio avatar è fermo a quella foto.


mah, fossi lui toccherei ferro


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah, fossi lui toccherei ferro


Beccati questo, vecchia bacucca:

http://www.mistermovie.it/news-2/jack-nicholson-smentisce-mi-ritiro-dal-cinema-9219/


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, come un ghiro.


Ma sei rude così anche fuori?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei rude così anche fuori?


Sì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei rude così anche fuori?


sì, fuori dal Carrefour
:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*E*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.


E non ti mandano affanculo?


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Beccati questo, vecchia bacucca:
> 
> http://www.mistermovie.it/news-2/jack-nicholson-smentisce-mi-ritiro-dal-cinema-9219/


che la memoria non gli è più amica è ribadito.domani non si ricorderà e annuncerà di nuovo il ritiro


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non ti mandano affanculo?


E come no. Ma adesso ti crepo: a me la gente viene di solito a chiedermi consigli. Da non credere, vè?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che la memoria non gli è più amica è ribadito.domani non si ricorderà e annuncerà di nuovo il ritiro


E vabbè, gli suggeriranno le battute. Fosse il primo. Ma pensa a te che c'hai quasi trent'anni de meno e stai pure peggio.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come no. Ma adesso ti crepo: a me la gente viene di solito a chiedermi consigli. Da non credere, vè?


Alt!Sei un tipo razionale,con la testa sulle spalle.E che ti vedo poco sorridente,sei nato adulto,uno dei due migliori amici e come te.Sei un pò rude,ma ridi ogni tanto?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alt!Sei un tipo razionale,con la testa sulle spalle.E che ti vedo poco sorridente,sei nato adulto,uno dei due migliori amici e come te.Sei un pò rude,ma ridi ogni tanto?


Ma se sono simpaticissimissimomissimo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se sono simpaticissimissimomissimo.


Hai una tua simpatia,magari all'inglese....ti vedo poco creativo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però Joe Pesci mica se la passa male. Comunque il Jack Nicholson del mio avatar è fermo a quella foto.


Mi hai fatto venire voglia di una scopata pensando a jack nel postino suona sempre due volte.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai una tua simpatia,magari all'inglese....ti vedo poco creativo.


va tutto bene fino a che usi questa boria da pseudo tuttologo fintoincazzato intervistato   dalla d'urso con me ma è inaccettabile che si prenda la confidenza di sputare la vita degli altri dopo averla malamente masticata.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Minerva ha detto:


> va tutto bene fino a che usi questa boria da pseudo tuttologo fintoincazzato intervistato   dalla d'urso con me ma è inaccettabile che si prenda la confidenza di sputare la vita degli altri dopo averla malamente masticata.


Ed io sarei la d'urso?


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

:rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Ed io sarei la d'urso?


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

*ma come faccio a chiudere questo 3D?*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cha massa di coglione, eh Minni? Ma come si fa, dimmi tu. Boh. Sceme fuse nel cervello che consigliano alla cazzo di cane una sincerità farlocca che, secondo i loro cervelletti bruciati, dovrebbe esistere il qualsiasi coppia perchè, si sa, se non c'è la VERA SINCERITA' DOC allora non è una coppia vera, sulla base delle loro personalissime esperienze fallimentari e senza tener conto che poi il tutto è un filo più complesso di così. Quell'altra che il marito sostanzialmente se ne frega epperò "eh, no, mio marito è bravo, tutto d'un pezzo, lui mi ha detto così ma in realtà ci tiene a me e blablabla", una roba da ricovero coatto nel più vicino nosocomio per improvvise rinfanciullite oltre la mezzetà da nonne infoiate wanna be. Boh, non so. Poi dovrebbero fare un esorcismo a me detto da te che nella migliore delle ipotesi non capisci mai una cazzo e nella peggiore hai l'acume di una complessata cinquantenne capace di farsi crucci e problemi per le peggio minchiate postando nel frattempo montagne di merda da coltivarci campi e campi di basilico. Non so, ancora. Ma che cazzo di gente. Gente, poi. "Gente". Virgolettato. Centosessanta pagine di sceme da competizione ed ogni tanto viene fuori la svegliona che, poverina, si sente offesa dal sottoscritto perchè lei dice che è intelligente e capisce epperò pure se è vero che non ha capito un cazzo e che quello che ha vissuto lei non c'entra eventualmente manco un cazzo, deve sparare la sua merdata. Mah.


Nun ce la posso fa'! 
Mi dispiace, ma Joey tu hai preso una parte di tutto quello che ho raccontato e l'hai messa insieme a modo tuo (alt! So già che non sarai d'accordo!).
Posso capire che non sei d'accordo con l'aver parlato a mio marito (non sei l'unico), però tu continui a pigiare il tasto della sua frase togliendola da tutto il contesto e da tutto quello che ci siamo detti dopo (che in parte ho anche riportato qui) per dimostrare cosa? Non ho capito... ma io sembra non sono molto intelligente...
Io ho i cuoricini negli occhi, ma tu, davanti agli occhi, sembra che hai due belle fette di prosciutto. Questo te lo dico senza offesa e senza nulla di personale, perché ti ho già detto che la tua posizione l'ho ben presa in considerazione. 
Ora, per favore, chiudiamola qui. Visto che ho deciso di rimanere da queste parti, avrai altre occasioni per darmi della nonna (l'aggettivo metticelo tu, secondo come hai dormito). :singleeye:


----------



## Sole (10 Settembre 2013)

A me pare che lola abbia preso la decisione di parlare al marito per conto suo. Non mi sembra che l'abbia spinta nessuno a farlo. Al massimo c'è chi ha manifestato i suoi dubbi e chi ha concordato con lei.

E saranno anche un po' cavoli suoi e del marito. Mi sembrano persone consapevoli e in grado di gestire la cosa.

Lola non chiudere il thread, fregatene e lascia correre. Sei una donna in gamba, ce ne fossero. E hai dimostrato coi fatti di saper prenderti cura del tuo matrimonio. Anche accettando dei rischi. Non è da tutti.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, bene, e cosa c'entra, Micione bellissimo, con un marito che dice alla moglie che sostanzialmente quando lui non c'è può fare quello che vuole (e viceversa)?


C'entra invornito..forse il marito di Lola e'come il tipo che cito.Pero',aggiungo che chi ci provava,finiva male....capito??si divertiva cosi'...

Alcune coppie facevano altro''gioco'',lei per strada mezza nuda..come veniva abbordata,fingeva interesse.ma poi si volatilizzava sull'auto del marito..guarda caso che passava di li'.Lo sapevi??....non so che gusto ci fosse...


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> C'entra invornito..forse il marito di Lola e'come il tipo che cito.Pero',aggiungo che chi ci provava,finiva male....capito??si divertiva cosi'...
> 
> Alcune coppie facevano altro''gioco'',lei per strada mezza nuda..come veniva abbordata,fingeva interesse.ma poi si volatilizzava sull'auto del marito..guarda caso che passava di li'.Lo sapevi??....non so che gusto ci fosse...



:unhappy:
ma saranno 2 stronzi??


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Nun ce la posso fa'!
> Mi dispiace, ma Joey tu hai preso una parte di tutto quello che ho raccontato e l'hai messa insieme a modo tuo (alt! So già che non sarai d'accordo!).
> Posso capire che non sei d'accordo con l'aver parlato a mio marito (non sei l'unico), però tu continui a pigiare il tasto della sua frase togliendola da tutto il contesto e da tutto quello che ci siamo detti dopo (che in parte ho anche riportato qui) per dimostrare cosa? Non ho capito... ma io sembra non sono molto intelligente...
> Io ho i cuoricini negli occhi, ma tu, davanti agli occhi, sembra che hai due belle fette di prosciutto. Questo te lo dico senza offesa e senza nulla di personale, perché ti ho già detto che la tua posizione l'ho ben presa in considerazione.
> Ora, per favore, chiudiamola qui. Visto che ho deciso di rimanere da queste parti, avrai altre occasioni per darmi della nonna (l'aggettivo metticelo tu, secondo come hai dormito). :singleeye:


non lo chiuderai mica per JB? Essù, dài.
Passa oltre.


----------

